# Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time



## P@triot

*President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...


> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss



See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless


----------



## P@triot

What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?

San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens


----------



## Meathead

Whoa! He might, but then we used to hear that about Pajama Obama. Remember?


----------



## Snouter

Tucker was about to kick his ass as he does to every single so-called leftists, but Dreyfuss shocked the world by saying he supports the freedoms outlined in the US Constitution.  Tucker is a phenom.  Dreyfuss emailed the night before demanding an interview.


----------



## NYcarbineer

P@triot said:


> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens



So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?


----------



## Moonglow

They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..


----------



## NYcarbineer

As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.


----------



## Votto

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.

All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.

I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.

That's about it.

Neither party likes him, nor does the press


----------



## Snouter

Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.


----------



## Votto

Snouter said:


> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.



Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.

It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.

And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?

Pure insanity.


----------



## Snouter

It was very intelligent to lock of Japs during WWII.  Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.


----------



## Fueri

NYcarbineer said:


> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.




until those things are ruled unconstitutional by the Supreme Court it's nothing but part of the process.  lower courts like the 9th circuit, where these things are not-so-coinciendentally being brought, are routinely overturned by the Big Dogs.

these things will get there, and we'll see then what is and what isn't ruled unconstitutional...


----------



## Votto

Snouter said:


> It was very intelligent to lock of Japs during WWII.  Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.



I think it is their squinty eyes, unlike German Americans whose eyes were not as devious and squinty.

I think you are on to something you ignorant buffoon of a bigot.

Take your state written FDR loving history books and shove it.


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
Click to expand...

You are so astoundingly ignorant of the U.S. Constitution. First of all - there is no "claiming states rights". It's not a board game, you dimwit. Anything outside of the 18 enumerated powers of the federal government (delegated to them by the states when the U.S. Constitution) is a power reserved to the states and the people. Unfortunately for you and San Francisco, immigration _is_ the legal responsibility of the federal government.


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> This is the kind of trolling that needs to go.


Your post? I agree completely - immature and asinine trolling that didn't even attempt to address the issue.

My post on the other hand included two legitimate news stories.


----------



## P@triot

Snouter said:


> Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.


Your astoundingly stupid premise aside here for a moment, how exactly is racism a "threat to a host country"? Racism is merely a belief/feeling. Only fascists (ie the left) considers beliefs and feelings to be a "threat".


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

His presidency has indeed revealed the utter contempt the Regressive Left has for our most important freedom, and it's certainly nice to see so many decent, honest liberals make the Regressives look even worse, but I think this has happened more by default than what Trump has done directly.

Even being in direct conflict with people like Barack Obama, Bernie Sanders, Liz Warren and Noam Chomsky won't slow these people down.  Their hatred for this country's institutions, traditions and values runs too deep.
.


----------



## 12icer

Moonglow said:


> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..


Not really they actually taught the LIBERAL interpretation OF the Constitution. REAL History, REAL Social Studies, REAL American Government were actually CHANGED after 1967 and gradually removed for a "safe place' classroom lecture by liberal socialist. I actually doubt that the interpretation of the Constitution touted by the majority of the media, and the indoctrinated masses will change under Trump, It would take complete reconstruction of the aforementioned classes, and remedial classes for those who were denied a REAL education by the lying liberals in academia.


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.




No....left wing socialists dressed in judge's robes are not making decisions based on what is or is not Constitutional...since every executive order Trump has put out has been well within the power of the Legislative Branch powers.......


----------



## Dim Bulb

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

The headline on the OP is true.  President Trump might be the greatest president of all time in the same way that Howard Cosell was the greatest sports broadcaster of all time.


----------



## Moonglow

12icer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..
> 
> 
> 
> Not really they actually taught the LIBERAL interpretation OF the Constitution. REAL History, REAL Social Studies, REAL American Government were actually CHANGED after 1967 and gradually removed for a "safe place' classroom lecture by liberal socialist. I actually doubt that the interpretation of the Constitution touted by the majority of the media, and the indoctrinated masses will change under Trump, It would take complete reconstruction of the aforementioned classes, and remedial classes for those who were denied a REAL education by the lying liberals in academia.
Click to expand...

Whatever jughead...I bet the last time you were in history class, it was during the Sue massacre at Little Bighorn..One thing I found outstanding in life is you can educate yourself all you like, no waiting for class period to start..To include that library your parents and grandparents had..Now with the internet there is absolutely no shortage of information at hand..Whether you like to taint it all bad or not..


----------



## 12icer

P@triot said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.
> 
> 
> 
> Your astoundingly stupid premise aside here for a moment, how exactly is racism a "threat to a host country"? Racism is merely a belief/feeling. Only fascists (ie the left) considers beliefs and feelings to be a "threat".
Click to expand...


Actually I am in complete agreement with you on those of Japanese descent who were actually Americans  being interred in WW II, but in some ways it was to their benefit to be out of reach of those who would have assaulted them because of their heritage like those of southern, and some middle eastern descent are under attack here constantly by hyphenated groups now. The unfortunate thin is they were not restored to their pre-war positions post-war. As for Racist in this country the LeftFascistSUPERRacist are the most disgusting group of people to walk within the borders of this country. They are just criminals who are allowed to freely commit their crimes unchecked because their leaders control so much of our justice system. I do not feel that just one leader can put a stop to it, ONLY a complete washing of the shitty diaper that has been allowed to fester on our government will  end it. Trump may shave a few chips from it but there are nearly 60 years worth of shavings to burn before we get to the stable America and Americans First government we need. Maybe after Trump/Pence 8, Pence/Palin 8, Palin/Rubio 8, we will be there.


----------



## 12icer

Moonglow said:


> Whatever jughead...I bet the last time you were in history class, it was during the Sue massacre at Little Bighorn..One thing I found outstanding in life is you can educate yourself all you like, no waiting for class period to start..To include that library your parents and grandparents had..Now with the internet there is absolutely no shortage of information at hand..Whether you like to taint it all bad or not..


Whose name is SUE?
Sioux   idiot

The *Sioux* /ˈsuː/ are groups of Native American tribes and First Nations peoples in North America. The term can refer to any ethnic group within the Great Sioux Nation or to any of the nation's many language dialects. The Sioux comprise three major divisions based on language divisions: the Dakota, Lakota, and Nakota.

More proof of lacking liberal education MY NAME IS SUE HOW DO YOU DO???


----------



## Care4all

president Trump is in way over his head...  and Pence is too...  both seem to simply be drowning in incompetency...

his bragging that he ''hires only the best people'' is turning out like his hand picked Trump University Scam....


----------



## Moonglow

12icer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever jughead...I bet the last time you were in history class, it was during the Sue massacre at Little Bighorn..One thing I found outstanding in life is you can educate yourself all you like, no waiting for class period to start..To include that library your parents and grandparents had..Now with the internet there is absolutely no shortage of information at hand..Whether you like to taint it all bad or not..
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name is SUE?
> Sioux   idiot
> 
> The *Sioux* /ˈsuː/ are groups of Native American tribes and First Nations peoples in North America. The term can refer to any ethnic group within the Great Sioux Nation or to any of the nation's many language dialects. The Sioux comprise three major divisions based on language divisions: the Dakota, Lakota, and Nakota.
> 
> More proof of lacking liberal education MY NAME IS SUE HOW DO YOU DO???
Click to expand...

I was speaking of Sue, the psychic..


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever jughead...I bet the last time you were in history class, it was during the Sue massacre at Little Bighorn..One thing I found outstanding in life is you can educate yourself all you like, no waiting for class period to start..To include that library your parents and grandparents had..Now with the internet there is absolutely no shortage of information at hand..Whether you like to taint it all bad or not..
> 
> 
> 
> Whose name is SUE?
> Sioux   idiot
> 
> The *Sioux* /ˈsuː/ are groups of Native American tribes and First Nations peoples in North America. The term can refer to any ethnic group within the Great Sioux Nation or to any of the nation's many language dialects. The Sioux comprise three major divisions based on language divisions: the Dakota, Lakota, and Nakota.
> 
> More proof of lacking liberal education MY NAME IS SUE HOW DO YOU DO???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking of Sue, the psychic..
Click to expand...

I thought Dan Quayle was the one to beat


----------



## pwjohn

Snouter said:


> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.



That's a lie. What they hate is bullsihit EO's drawn up by incompetent buffoons who wouldn't know the constitution if it kicked them in the ass.


----------



## postman

Care4all said:


> president Trump is in way over his head...  and Pence is too...  both seem to simply be drowning in incompetency...
> 
> his bragging that he ''hires only the best people'' is turning out like his hand picked Trump University Scam....



Or picking Michael Flynn for National Security Advisor, and then blaming Obama for Trump or the Trump transition team, not vetting him.


----------



## pwjohn

Trump will in fact go down as the greatest failure as president in our nations history, if his little shitstorms via the whitehouse Twitter machine are any indication.


----------



## postman

pwjohn said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. What they hate is bullsihit EO's drawn up by incompetent buffoons who wouldn't know the constitution if it kicked them in the ass.
Click to expand...


What does Trump expect, when he campaigned on writing an EO that bans muslims, and another EO that would punish sanctuary cities by cutting off federal funds.

You can't ban people on account of religion, and you can't punish cities for political purposes.


----------



## postman

pwjohn said:


> Trump will in fact go down as the greatest failure as president in our nations history, if his little shitstorms via the whitehouse Twitter machine are any indication.



You only have to look at how much Trump has accomplished in the first 100 days. And when you extrapolate that over the next four years, his only major accomplishment would be the number of rounds of golf, and the number of weekend vacations he went on.

Legislative record - zero
Executive orders - major ones overturned
Appointments - Trump has yet to nominate people for over 400 empty positions requiring senate confirmation.


----------



## Moonglow

postman said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. What they hate is bullsihit EO's drawn up by incompetent buffoons who wouldn't know the constitution if it kicked them in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does Trump expect, when he campaigned on writing an EO that bans muslims, and another EO that would punish sanctuary cities by cutting off federal funds.
> 
> You can't ban people on account of religion, and you can't punish cities for political purposes.
Click to expand...

For some reason Congress needs to be involved..


----------



## NYcarbineer

P@triot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so astoundingly ignorant of the U.S. Constitution. First of all - there is no "claiming states rights". It's not a board game, you dimwit. Anything outside of the 18 enumerated powers of the federal government (delegated to them by the states when the U.S. Constitution) is a power reserved to the states and the people. Unfortunately for you and San Francisco, immigration _is_ the legal responsibility of the federal government.
Click to expand...


You are dead wrong.  The powers of the federal government include implied powers and apply to the limitations of the 10th Amendment.


----------



## mdk

Snouter said:


> It was very intelligent to lock of Japs during WWII.  Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.



Oh, brother!


----------



## P@triot

Care4all said:


> president Trump is in way over his head...  and Pence is too...  both seem to simply be drowning in incompetency...


And yet you're unable to articulate how he is "in over his head". So far he's the best 100 days of any president in the modern era. He has created jobs. The stock market skyrocketed. He restored constitutional government. He returned power to the people. He approved the Keystone Pipeline. He renegotiated trade agreements in favor of the U.S. He has secured the border. He has rolled back unconstitutional and devastating regulations.

You can't name one thing that he's been "over his head" on. Hell, even China is backing him on North Korea. That's _incredible_.


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> You are dead wrong.  The powers of the federal government include implied powers and apply to the limitations of the 10th Amendment.


The U.S. Constitution is not only the law - it is the highest law in the land. There are no "implied powers" any more than there are "implied speed limits". When it says 25mph the driver does not get to decide that an "implied speed limit" means they can choose for themselves to go 65mph.

You know you're lying. Your statement is idiotic. It's a document signed into law. It's black and white and nobody is allowed to "imply" anything. It outlines the roles and responsibilities of the federal government. Period. End of story.


----------



## dcbl

NYcarbineer said:


> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.



you don't understand what it means for something to be ruled unconstitutional, do you?

why am I not surprised...


----------



## Wolfstrike

it will be hard to beat Jefferson


----------



## ScienceRocks

Throwing 30 million Americans off of health insurance
Possibly killing hundreds of thousands at the same time
Destroying the environment and driving animals to extinction
Shitting on personal freedom to be who you wish to be! What happen to that limited government? I guess gays, trans and pot smokers don't get to enjoy that. 
Destroying our nations ability to compete in science and allowing China to surpass us.

Yep, he'll go down great alright. lol


----------



## Care4all

P@triot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> president Trump is in way over his head...  and Pence is too...  both seem to simply be drowning in incompetency...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you're unable to articulate how he is "in over his head". So far he's the best 100 days of any president in the modern era. He has created jobs. The stock market skyrocketed. He restored constitutional government. He returned power to the people. He approved the Keystone Pipeline. He renegotiated trade agreements in favor of the U.S. He has secured the border. He has rolled back unconstitutional and devastating regulations.
> 
> You can't name one thing that he's been "over his head" on. Hell, even China is backing him on North Korea. That's _incredible_.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

> Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time


True... assuming that the history of the Presidency begins on January 21, 2017.

Otherwise... anything is possible, but Herr Drumpf is up against Washington, Lincoln, FDR, Reagan and the like... so... good luck with that.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> So far he's the best 100 days of any president in the modern era.


The forum didn't really need more evidence that you're batshit insane, ya fruit-loop dingus.

How do Donald Trump's first 100 days rate historically?


----------



## NYcarbineer

P@triot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dead wrong.  The powers of the federal government include implied powers and apply to the limitations of the 10th Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Constitution is not only the law - it is the highest law in the land. There are no "implied powers" any more than there are "implied speed limits". When it says 25mph the driver does not get to decide that an "implied speed limit" means they can choose for themselves to go 65mph.
> 
> You know you're lying. Your statement is idiotic. It's a document signed into law. It's black and white and nobody is allowed to "imply" anything. It outlines the roles and responsibilities of the federal government. Period. End of story.
Click to expand...


Even the Founders agree with me.  You have no idea what implied powers even means.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far he's the best 100 days of any president in the modern era.
> 
> 
> 
> The forum didn't really need more evidence that you're batshit insane, ya fruit-loop dingus.
> 
> How do Donald Trump's first 100 days rate historically?
Click to expand...


USMB has collected its own special contingent of RW loons and RW trolls, just like you see on every forum.

They're here either to post this baloney because they are honestly loony enough to really believe it, or they post this baloney - despite not believing a word of it - just to instigate, agitate, and enflame, aka trolling.

I'm not sure which is worse.

It's amusing though to see them throwing Reagan under the bus as greatest president ever.


----------



## NYcarbineer

dcbl said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't understand what it means for something to be ruled unconstitutional, do you?
> 
> why am I not surprised...
Click to expand...


Yes I do.  A federal court rules something unconstitutional, it's unconstitutional unless overturned by a higher court.

What don't you understand about that?


----------



## toobfreak

I was very impressed by the thoughtful and erudite statements of Dreyfuss!   But then, I always enjoyed him as an actor too.

But to claim Trump is lame, etc., on his hundredth day because the Left doesn't like him, a guy who ran on draining the swamp of DC, makes as much sense as saying because it drizzled at 6AM it is going to rain all day long.  You are merely showing your bias.


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> Even the Founders agree with me.


Uh...no they don't. At all. But it's not surprising that you would say something that stupid considering you literally could not name 5 founders without resorting to Google. You've never even read the U.S. Constitution and you know it.


NYcarbineer said:


> You have no idea what implied powers even means.


LOL! NYQueer is so uneducated, he thinks this left-wing talking point is some mystical, complex construct. 

Implied: suggested in an cryptic manner
Power: granted authority

What you fail to realize in your ignorance (because you fail to grasp this idiotic left-wing talking point) is that the "Necessary and Proper Clause" - like the "General Welfare Clause" - is in regards to the 18 enumerated powers _only_. If it wasn't, then they could leverage your imaginary "implied powers" to take away your 1st Amendment rights, jack-ass. After all, it is an "implied power" to prevent you from speaking. So delete your USMB account, stop voting, and shut the fuck up. The U.S. government just decided that you have no rights thanks to the "implied powers" you granted them.

You are truly one of the dumber little monkeys in America.


----------



## NYcarbineer

P@triot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Founders agree with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...no they don't. At all. But it's not surprising that you would say something that stupid considering you literally could not name 5 founders without resorting to Google. You've never even read the U.S. Constitution and you know it.
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what implied powers even means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! NYQueer is so uneducated, he thinks this left-wing talking point is some mystical, complex construct.
> 
> Implied: suggested in an cryptic manner
> Power: granted authority
> 
> What you fail to realize in your ignorance (because you fail to grasp this idiotic left-wing talking point) is that the "Necessary and Proper Clause" - like the "General Welfare Clause" - is in regards to the 18 enumerated powers _only_. If it wasn't, then they could leverage your imaginary "implied powers" to take away your 1st Amendment rights, jack-ass. After all, it is an "implied power" to prevent you from speaking. So delete your USMB account, stop voting, and shut the fuck up. The U.S. government just decided that you have no rights thanks to the "implied powers" you granted them.
> 
> You are truly one of the dumber little monkeys in America.
Click to expand...


*The Tenth Amendment is similar to an earlier provision of the **Articles of Confederation**: "Each state retains its sovereignty, freedom, and independence, and every power, jurisdiction, and right, which is not by this Confederation expressly delegated to the United States, in Congress assembled."**[6]** After the Constitution was ratified, South Carolina Representative **Thomas Tudor Tucker** and Massachusetts Representative **Elbridge Gerry** separately proposed similar amendments limiting the **federal government** to powers "expressly" delegated, which would have denied **implied powers**.**[7]* *James Madison** opposed the amendments, stating that "it was impossible to confine a Government to the exercise of express powers; there must necessarily be admitted powers by implication, unless the Constitution descended to recount every minutia."**[7]*

IOW, they REMOVED the word 'expressly' from the Articles version to assure that the Government's implied powers were protected.

You lose.  Go back to school.


----------



## Siete

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*


Greatest Loser Bitch.

Greatest promise breaker.

Greatest  every weekend golfer

Greatest this job is too hard whiner

Greatest worst missile shot

Greatest turn them boats around  I meant the other way

Greatest China necktie maker

Gre.................................................................


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Founders agree with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...no they don't. At all. But it's not surprising that you would say something that stupid considering you literally could not name 5 founders without resorting to Google. You've never even read the U.S. Constitution and you know it.
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what implied powers even means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! NYQueer is so uneducated, he thinks this left-wing talking point is some mystical, complex construct.
> 
> Implied: suggested in an cryptic manner
> Power: granted authority
> 
> What you fail to realize in your ignorance (because you fail to grasp this idiotic left-wing talking point) is that the "Necessary and Proper Clause" - like the "General Welfare Clause" - is in regards to the 18 enumerated powers _only_. If it wasn't, then they could leverage your imaginary "implied powers" to take away your 1st Amendment rights, jack-ass. After all, it is an "implied power" to prevent you from speaking. So delete your USMB account, stop voting, and shut the fuck up. The U.S. government just decided that you have no rights thanks to the "implied powers" you granted them.
> 
> You are truly one of the dumber little monkeys in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Tenth Amendment is similar to an earlier provision of the **Articles of Confederation**: "Each state retains its sovereignty, freedom, and independence, and every power, jurisdiction, and right, which is not by this Confederation expressly delegated to the United States, in Congress assembled."**[6]** After the Constitution was ratified, South Carolina Representative **Thomas Tudor Tucker** and Massachusetts Representative **Elbridge Gerry** separately proposed similar amendments limiting the **federal government** to powers "expressly" delegated, which would have denied **implied powers**.**[7]* *James Madison** opposed the amendments, stating that "it was impossible to confine a Government to the exercise of express powers; there must necessarily be admitted powers by implication, unless the Constitution descended to recount every minutia."**[7]*
> 
> IOW, they REMOVED the word 'expressly' from the Articles version to assure that the Government's implied powers were protected.
> 
> You lose.  Go back to school.
Click to expand...

Snowflake...you completely *failed* (as you always do - including in school) to dispute what I stated. Those "implied powers" - just like the "General Welfare Clause" - are explicitly restricted to their 18 enumerated powers. You continue to take stupidity to unprecedented levels.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> Greatest Loser Bitch.


What does that even mean? "Greatest loser bitch"? Are you like 15 or something? For starters - he's the _ultimate_ winner. He's a billionaire. He's been successful in business. He's been successful in television. And now he's been elected President of the United States against all odds.

There is only one "loser bitch" here and it is _you_, snowflake. You're whining like a butt-hurt little hatriot. *President Trump* has returned power back to the states and caused you fascist to freak out to the point where your side is actually respecting the U.S. Constitution again! If that's not winning, I don't know what is. He's literally achieved the impossible.


----------



## P@triot

Hahahahaha!!!!

Robert F. Kennedy Jr. Drops Bombshell: “Trump Could Be Greatest President In History!


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues! *President Trump* continues to be absolutely _amazing_...


> Private equity firm Blackstone Group, in partnership with Saudi Arabia’s sovereign wealth fund, announced that they would commit $40 billion to invest in infrastructure projects, mainly in the U.S.


Blackstone, Saudi Arabia Announce $40 Billion Investment in U.S. Infrastructure - Breitbart


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Trump impresses in Saudi....the left loons sit stunned....if only they would be speechless.


----------



## IResist

Trump is well on his way to being the worst ever.


----------



## P@triot

IResist said:


> Trump is well on his way to being the worst ever.


*Reality* says otherwise, my fragile little snowflake...


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* is so good - he's getting muslim nations to rave about women.

Major Saudi Arabian newspaper heaps praise on Melania Trump for ‘classy and conservative’ fashion choices


----------



## P@triot

The Trump's are so amazing - they are getting Arab nations to commit serious money to an organization designed to help women become entrepreneurs. _Incredible_.

Report: Saudi Arabia, UAE Will Donate $100M to Ivanka Trump-Proposed Women Entrepreneurs Fund - Breitbart


----------



## P@triot

P@triot said:


> The Trump's are so amazing - they are getting Arab nations to commit serious money to an organization designed to help women become entrepreneurs. _Incredible_.
> 
> Report: Saudi Arabia, UAE Will Donate $100M to Ivanka Trump-Proposed Women Entrepreneurs Fund - Breitbart


Where is Hitlery Clinton? The Clinton Foundation should match this gift. Oh wait...


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Activist judges are the very exact people who need to study what the US constitution really means.


----------



## guno

SassyIrishLass said:


> Trump impresses in Saudi....the left loons sit stunned....if only they would be speechless.


is that why he curtsied to them bi catfish?


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

He's definitely in my top 5 best Presidents list.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

guno said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump impresses in Saudi....the left loons sit stunned....if only they would be speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> is that why he curtsied to them bi catfish?
Click to expand...



The brown buffoon bowed to them as they laughed at him.


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something



President Snowflake might go down as the worst president of all time.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> The winning continues! *President Trump* continues to be absolutely _amazing_...
> 
> 
> 
> Private equity firm Blackstone Group, in partnership with Saudi Arabia’s sovereign wealth fund, announced that they would commit $40 billion to invest in infrastructure projects, mainly in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Blackstone, Saudi Arabia Announce $40 Billion Investment in U.S. Infrastructure - Breitbart
Click to expand...

You don't understand your own links, do ya, Baghdad [s]Bob[/s] Buttplug.

From your link....

the fund has been negotiated between the firms for the past year​


----------



## IResist

P@triot said:


> IResist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is well on his way to being the worst ever.
> 
> 
> 
> *Reality* says otherwise, my fragile little snowflake...
Click to expand...


Reality has a liberal bias.


----------



## P@triot

IResist said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IResist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is well on his way to being the worst ever.
> 
> 
> 
> *Reality* says otherwise, my fragile little snowflake...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reality has a liberal bias.
Click to expand...

*Reality* illustrates that _you_ have the liberal bias.


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> President Snowflake might go down as the worst president of all time.


Only for uninformed, uneducated, the left-wing snowflakes.


----------



## Issa

Simply a dictator who is powerless.
Trump was voted in by 27% of elegible voters in the US... that number represent the percentage that's holding the US back (racists, uneducated, paranoid, regressive, selfish....)
They voted Satan's friend into office and they call themselves conservatives? They are the least accepting, most racist group of people and yet they claim to be good Christians. The irony!!!


----------



## Camp

Trump will have to be vindicated for all the stupid things he has said and all the lies he has told.


----------



## BlindBoo

I think you missed an adjective.  Something like the "Greatest [fill in the blank] President of all times" or the "Greatest douche bag President of all time...."

He is distrusted by our allies and hailed by the enemies of freedom and liberty.

Bottom 25%.  Tops.


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Snowflake might go down as the worst president of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only for uninformed, uneducated, the left-wing snowflakes.
Click to expand...


Only the uninformed, uneducated right wing moron support President Snowflake.


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


You are late....Trump has already declared himself as the Greatest President of All Time


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens



How's that muslim ban going?  What?  Not constitutional?


----------



## rightwinger

He can't be considered the greatest until he gets Mexico to pay for his wall


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> He is distrusted by our allies and hailed by the enemies of freedom and liberty.


This thread is *not* about Barack Insane Obama. Please try to keep up.


----------



## P@triot

Brain357 said:


> How's that muslim ban going?


I can't comment on something that *never* happened. 

(Your comment right there is a _painful_ illustration of your ignorance)


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> He can't be considered the greatest until he gets Mexico to pay for his wall


Not at all. As long as he upholds the U.S. Constitution (as he's been doing), he goes down as one of the greatest presidents of all time. If he continues to cut the national debt (as he's been doing) while rebuilding the military and securing this nation (as he's been doing), he ends up on Mount Rushmore.

It speaks volumes that those simple items (upholding the U.S. Constitution, cutting the national debt, securing our borders) _infuriates_ you anti-American LWNJs.


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> Only the uninformed, uneducated right wing moron support President Snowflake.


It's understandable that you anti-American fascists would be _furious_ that *President Trump* would be restoring constitutional government and reducing the national debt.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't be considered the greatest until he gets Mexico to pay for his wall
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. As long as he upholds the U.S. Constitution (as he's been doing), he goes down as one of the greatest presidents of all time. If he continues to cut the national debt (as he's been doing) while rebuilding the military and securing this nation (as he's been doing), he ends up on Mount Rushmore.
> 
> It speaks volumes that those simple items (upholding the U.S. Constitution, cutting the national debt, securing our borders) _infuriates_ you anti-American LWNJs.
Click to expand...

^^^ Baghdad [s]Bob[/s] Buttplug working overtime shaking his pom-poms for his idol.


----------



## Esmeralda

Snouter said:


> It was very intelligent to lock of Japs during WWII.  Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.


It wasn't their 'host' country you idiot. Not anymore than it is your 'host' country.  Most of them were American citizens.  Good god you are dumbfucks.


----------



## guno

Issa said:


> Simply a dictator who is powerless.
> Trump was voted in by 27% of elegible voters in the US... that number represent the percentage that's holding the US back (racists, uneducated, paranoid, regressive, selfish....)
> They voted Satan's friend into office and they call themselves conservatives? They are the least accepting, most racist group of people and yet they claim to be good Christians. The irony!!!





Issa said:


> rump was voted in by 27% of elegible voters in the US... that number represent the percentage that's holding the US back (racists, uneducated, paranoid, regressive, selfish....)



The underbelly of America


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't be considered the greatest until he gets Mexico to pay for his wall
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. As long as he upholds the U.S. Constitution (as he's been doing), he goes down as one of the greatest presidents of all time. If he continues to cut the national debt (as he's been doing) while rebuilding the military and securing this nation (as he's been doing), he ends up on Mount Rushmore.
> 
> It speaks volumes that those simple items (upholding the U.S. Constitution, cutting the national debt, securing our borders) _infuriates_ you anti-American LWNJs.
Click to expand...


Because he hasn't DONE any of those things. Every fiscal plan he has shows the debt increasing massively except where he cut 25 million off health care which will lower the deficit, but his tax cuts, military spending and infrastructure plan will add to it massively.  

His Muslim ban is hurting tourism and business as people are refusing to come to the US.


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't be considered the greatest until he gets Mexico to pay for his wall
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. As long as he upholds the U.S. Constitution (as he's been doing), he goes down as one of the greatest presidents of all time. If he continues to cut the national debt (as he's been doing) while rebuilding the military and securing this nation (as he's been doing), he ends up on Mount Rushmore.
> 
> It speaks volumes that those simple items (upholding the U.S. Constitution, cutting the national debt, securing our borders) _infuriates_ you anti-American LWNJs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he hasn't DONE any of those things. Every fiscal plan he has shows the debt increasing massively except where he cut 25 million off health care which will lower the deficit, but his tax cuts, military spending and infrastructure plan will add to it massively.
> 
> His Muslim ban is hurting tourism and business as people are refusing to come to the US.
Click to expand...

Dip shit, perceived future taxes cannot be considered with the federal governments. They are not the federal government's to begin with.


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is distrusted by our allies and hailed by the enemies of freedom and liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is *not* about Barack Insane Obama. Please try to keep up.
Click to expand...


Read it and weep.  Russia did not like President Obama, that is a clear decrease.  Most everyone else shows a marked increase over the previous administration.

As Obama Years Draw to Close, President and U.S. Seen Favorably in Europe and Asia


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. As long as he upholds the U.S. Constitution (as he's been doing), he goes down as one of the greatest presidents of all time. If he continues to cut the national debt (as he's been doing) while rebuilding the military and securing this nation (as he's been doing), he ends up on Mount Rushmore.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he hasn't DONE any of those things. *Every fiscal plan he has shows the debt increasing massively* except where he cut 25 million off health care which will lower the deficit, but his tax cuts, military spending and infrastructure plan will add to it massively.
Click to expand...

You are unquestionably one of the most uninformed partisan hacks here on USMB. How embarrassing for you...

Amazing: US Debt Decreased by More Than $60 Billion Since Trump Inauguration

US Debt DECREASED by Almost $70 Billion Since Trump Inauguration

Amazing: U.S. Debt Decreased By More Than $60 Billion Since Trump Inauguration

Trump aftershocks: Debt falls $68 billion since inauguration

JUST IN: Trump Has DONE Something Extraordinary - Obama Livid!

U.S. Debt DECREASED By $68 BILLION In First Month Of Trump Presidency…Guess Who DOUBLED U.S. Debt During 8 Years In Office? » 100percentfedUp.com


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> His *Muslim ban* is hurting tourism and business as people are refusing to come to the US.


First of all - how could something that *never* happened be "hurting tourism and business"? It's _impossible_ to ban people based on their religion because it is impossible to ascertain the religion of someone if they don't volunteer that information.

Second - who cares? If there are left-wing idiots out there that won't come to the greatest nation in the world because they think we've "banned muslims" - fuck 'em. Not only do we not need them - we don't even want them.


----------



## BluesLegend

Liberals hate Constitutional limits on their powers, but have no problem using it to their advantage when convenient.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Every fiscal plan he has shows the debt increasing massively *except where he cut 25 million off health care* which will lower the deficit, but his tax cuts, military spending and infrastructure plan will add to it massively.


More indisputable proof that you don't have the slightest clue what you are talking about. His budget cuts the State Department by more than 29% ($11.5 *billion*). His budget cuts the Department of Labor by more than 19% ($2.4 *billion*). His budget cuts the Department of Education by more than 13% ($9.2 *billion*). The list goes on and on and on (just like your ignorance of the facts). Here is left-wing CNN confirming just how uninformed you are about current issues in the U.S.

Trump's budget by the numbers: What gets cut and why - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> Read it and weep.
> 
> As Obama Years Draw to Close, President and U.S. Seen Favorably in Europe and Asia


I did and I am. I'm laughing so hard I'm crying. Who gives a _shit_ about Europe? First of all, it's the continent that gave us Adolf Hitler. It's the continent that gave us Benito Mussolini. It's the continent that gave us Napolean Bonaparte. It's the continent that gave us the Nazis. Of course a continent of fascists are going to love a fellow fascist.

Second - Europe is a shit-hole of socialism. Greece has collapsed. France and Spain are about to. England is scrambling to decentralize their healthcare system because they can't afford it. Obviously a bunch of socialists will respect Barack Insane Obama for redistributing wealth and collapsing the U.S. economy.


----------



## P@triot

BlindBoo said:


> Russia did not like President Obama, that is a clear decrease.


Just another example of something Barack Insane Obama promised to do (repair relations with Russia) but *failed* _miserably_ at.


----------



## bendog

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

Cocaine's a hell of a drug


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> Barack Insane Obama for redistributing wealth and collapsing the U.S. economy.



Some collapse.  President Obama was the worst fascist dictator bend on destroying the American economy, ever.

Since Obama's first inauguration on Jan. 20, 2009, U.S. equities have surged 12% a year, not counting dividends, in what turned out to be the second-longest bull market in history.

To put that in perspective, those price gains were nearly four percentage points per year more than domestic equities have averaged since the end of World War II. They also compare favorably to the 4.6% annual _losses_ suffered by the S&P 500 index of U.S. stocks under the eight years of Obama's predecessor, President George W. Bush.

Here's one other way to think about it: If during the upcoming administration of President-elect Donald Trump, the stock market were to replicate the success it enjoyed under Obama, rising by a factor of 2.5, then the Dow Jones industrial average -- which currently stands at just under the 20,000 level -- would have to climb all the way up to 50,000.

What Really Happened to the Stock Market During the Obama Years


----------



## BlindBoo

P@triot said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia did not like President Obama, that is a clear decrease.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another example of something Barack Insane Obama promised to do (repair relations with Russia) but *failed* _miserably_ at.
Click to expand...


But when he looked deep into Pooty's eyes, unlike President Bush, he saw nothing but the Prince of Darkness (Father of lies) where pooty's soul should have been.  So it's no wonder that the creature was so successful in the propaganda of lies he spread across the Alt-Right Media.  Hell it wouldn't surprise me if he funded most of those fake news sites too.


----------



## Markle

Moonglow said:


> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..



Me too but it was 1960 and the ninth grade.


----------



## Markle

postman said:


> You can't ban people on account of religion, and you can't punish cities for political purposes.



The PAUSE was written specifically for six countries.  The word Muslim is not in the EO.

Of course, cities and states can be punished for violating Federal Law.  As you know, it is done all the time.


----------



## JimH52

Comrade Trump presidency will be seen by historians as the closest the Russian government ever came to toppling the United States of America.  Putin has turned a bumbling fool into a double agent in the Oval Office.  Putin is now calling the shots for the Comrade's gaggle of criminals.  He would have had a clearer line of communication if Jared's secret line had been installed in the Russian embassy.

THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST CRITICAL PERIODS IN US HISTORY.  Either the GOP is entangled in the attempted Russian insurgency or they are totally stupid and need to all be voted out of office.


----------



## Markle

Brain357 said:


> How's that muslim ban going? What? Not constitutional?



Kindly show us the MUSLIM pause.  It should be a snap for you to find.


----------



## Markle

BlindBoo said:


> Some collapse. President Obama was the worst fascist dictator bend on destroying the American economy, ever.
> 
> Since Obama's first inauguration on Jan. 20, 2009, U.S. equities have surged 12% a year, not counting dividends, in what turned out to be the second-longest bull market in history.
> 
> To put that in perspective, those price gains were nearly four percentage points per year more than domestic equities have averaged since the end of World War II. They also compare favorably to the 4.6% annual _losses_ suffered by the S&P 500 index of U.S. stocks under the eight years of Obama's predecessor, President George W. Bush.
> 
> Here's one other way to think about it: If during the upcoming administration of President-elect Donald Trump, the stock market were to replicate the success it enjoyed under Obama, rising by a factor of 2.5, then the Dow Jones industrial average -- which currently stands at just under the 20,000 level -- would have to climb all the way up to 50,000.
> 
> What Really Happened to the Stock Market During the Obama Years



As you know, but can't seem to acknowledge, this is what happened to the stock market during the reign of petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama.

Where do you suppose all these worthless dollars went?


----------



## sartre play

Once becoming president you are the leader of all Americans, not just your voters. This one view point, that he should work only for his supporters will damage future views of his presidency.


----------



## BlindBoo

sartre play said:


> Once becoming president you are the leader of all Americans, not just your voters. This one view point, that he should work only for his supporters will damage future views of his presidency.



Once upon a time, in my lifetime, becoming president meant you were the Leader of the Free World.

Depending on your point of view, this change might be a great thing or, it might not.


----------



## Freewill

Moonglow said:


> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..


I didn't know that communist Russia has a constitution and bill of rights...interesting.


----------



## Moonglow

Freewill said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that communist Russia has a constitution and bill of rights...interesting.
Click to expand...

Of course not you Duma.


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the uninformed, uneducated right wing moron support President Snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> It's understandable that you anti-American fascists would be _furious_ that *President Trump* would be restoring constitutional government and reducing the national debt.
Click to expand...


It understandable that you anti-American fascists would be thrilled that President Trump is determined to rule as a dictator and ignore the Constitution.


----------



## Syriusly

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every fiscal plan he has shows the debt increasing massively *except where he cut 25 million off health care* which will lower the deficit, but his tax cuts, military spending and infrastructure plan will add to it massively.
> 
> 
> 
> More indisputable proof that you don't have the slightest clue what you are talking about. His budget cuts the State Department by more than 29% ($11.5 *billion*).
Click to expand...


Yowza- that will be an invitation for terrorist to attack more embassies- nothing like announcing that you will cut the budget to defend our embassies to make them targets for attacks.


----------



## Syriusly

President Snowflake might go down in history as the first President who resigns- and then is convicted of his crimes.


----------



## bendog

BlindBoo said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once becoming president you are the leader of all Americans, not just your voters. This one view point, that he should work only for his supporters will damage future views of his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once upon a time, in my lifetime, becoming president meant you were the Leader of the Free World.
> 
> Depending on your point of view, this change might be a great thing or, it might not.
Click to expand...

He's obviously following an Alt-R stance in retreating from Europe.  Trump may cause historians to view W more favorably.  LOL


----------



## P@triot

President Trump continues to receive glowing reviews from people around the U.S. and around the world.

"In other words, *I believe that Trump may have saved the country*." - Dennis Prager


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every fiscal plan he has shows the debt increasing massively *except where he cut 25 million off health care* which will lower the deficit, but his tax cuts, military spending and infrastructure plan will add to it massively.
> 
> 
> 
> More indisputable proof that you don't have the slightest clue what you are talking about. His budget cuts the State Department by more than 29% ($11.5 *billion*).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yowza- that will be an invitation for terrorist to attack more embassies- nothing like announcing that you will cut the budget to defend our embassies to make them targets for attacks.
Click to expand...

So you got caught *lying* and your response is more lying?


----------



## P@triot

Syriusly said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the uninformed, uneducated right wing moron support President Snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> It's understandable that you anti-American fascists would be _furious_ that *President Trump* would be restoring constitutional government and reducing the national debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It understandable that you anti-American fascists would be thrilled that President Trump is determined to rule as a dictator and ignore the Constitution.
Click to expand...

So after I own you in the debate, your strategy is to simply copy what I say as if you were a 7 year old?


----------



## TheDude

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


I saw the interview and Richard Dreyfuss is an outstanding person, plain and simple.


----------



## P@triot

His first few months in office have been among the most effective and efficient of any administration ever. He continues to prove me wrong in a big way...


> An analysis by the Daily Caller News Foundation found that from February through May in 2016, 188,000 people were caught attempting to illegally enter the United States from Mexico. During the same period in 2017, only 76,000 were captured or deemed inadmissible, *a decline of 59%*.


New illegal immigration numbers reveal Trump’s incredible impact on the border


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been nothing short of astounding during his first few months. Illegal aliens have been self-deporting because he has shown real leadership. And now, these criminals are ending their own illegal public assistance. *President Trump* is solving problems even without legislation or Executive Orders. Just his presence solves problems.

Fear of deportation drives people off food stamps in US


----------



## 12icer

They had better be VERY afraid, just like the rest of the oshit team should watch the stupid bitch that is going to hang for treason; WE HOPE, SHE HAD BETTER HOPE THERE ARE NO TAPES,, The words liberals stretch to reach the sun and fall back so hard they stick their entire ass in the sand.


----------



## P@triot

The significance of this cannot be overstated. President Trump truly is "Making America Great Again".


> “For the many Americans whose top concern in November was electing a president who would put committed constitutionalists to the courts, this is another major victory.”


Getting true justices in place who don't have a political agenda but instead are simply upholding the law as it is written is critical to restoring and upholding the U.S. Constitution.

Trump, Keeping Campaign Promise, Picks More Conservative Judges


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has been nothing short of astounding during his first few months. Illegal aliens have been self-deporting because he has shown real leadership. And now, these criminals are ending their own illegal public assistance. *President Trump* is solving problems even without legislation or Executive Orders. Just his presence solves problems.
> 
> Fear of deportation drives people off food stamps in US


^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug





 ^^^

... hard at work ...


----------



## regent

So what will be the organization that declares Trump as greatest president?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So what will be the organization that declares Trump as greatest president?


It's called rational, common sense. An organization the left has *never* been a part of.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been nothing short of astounding during his first few months. Illegal aliens have been self-deporting because he has shown real leadership. And now, these criminals are ending their own illegal public assistance. *President Trump* is solving problems even without legislation or Executive Orders. Just his presence solves problems.
> 
> Fear of deportation drives people off food stamps in US
> 
> 
> 
> Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug ... hard at work ...
Click to expand...

Faun Over Men continues his obsession with homosexuality


----------



## deanrd

Snouter said:


> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.


Why are you saying something so obviously untrue?  Are you some kind of idiot?


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been nothing short of astounding during his first few months. Illegal aliens have been self-deporting because he has shown real leadership. And now, these criminals are ending their own illegal public assistance. *President Trump* is solving problems even without legislation or Executive Orders. Just his presence solves problems.
> 
> Fear of deportation drives people off food stamps in US
> 
> 
> 
> Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug ... hard at work ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Faun Over Men continues his obsession with homosexuality
Click to expand...

Claws the poster who's fawning like a homosexual over the [male] president.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Claws the poster who's fawning like a homosexual over the [male] president.


People who get the job done deserve recognition. *President Trump* has progressives respecting the U.S. Constitution for the first time _ever_, he has criminals self-deporting, and he has criminals voluntarily giving up illegal and costly social programs.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claws the poster who's fawning like a homosexual over the [male] president.
> 
> 
> 
> People who get the job done deserve recognition. *President Trump* has progressives respecting the U.S. Constitution for the first time _ever_, he has criminals self-deporting, and he has criminals voluntarily giving up illegal and costly social programs.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

The only job Trump is succeeding out is losing...

He currently holds the record for the lowest job approval rating in Gallup's history for a president at this point in their first term...



		Code:
	

Truman        82%
Johnson       76%
Kennedy       74%
Eisenhower    74%
Bush41        70%
Carter        63%
Obama         62%
Nixon         62%
Reagan        59%
Bush43        55%
Clinton       49%
Ford          37%
Trump         36%


And if you were truly interested in giving kudos to a president for a job well done, and not merely being Trump's cock holster. then post the link to your post where you congratulated Obama for the unprecedented record of 76 consecutive months of job growth.......

Either post that or post your excuses. What's it gonna be ...?


----------



## radical right

P@triot said:


> People who get the job done deserve recognition. *President Trump* has progressives respecting the U.S. Constitution for the first time _ever_, he has criminals self-deporting, and he has criminals voluntarily giving up illegal and costly social programs.



Trump promised to accomplish dozens of things including repealing obamacare, imposing a muslim ban, and deporting the criminal illegal aliens in his first 100 days.  
Maybe you forgot Trump is batting about 10% in accomplishing what he promised to get done.  And you call that success?


----------



## dblack

As long as he goes down.


----------



## Borillar

He'll likely go down as the greatest mistake ever made.


----------



## deanrd

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Claws the poster who's fawning like a homosexual over the [male] president.
> 
> 
> 
> People who get the job done deserve recognition. *President Trump* has progressives respecting the U.S. Constitution for the first time _ever_, he has criminals self-deporting, and he has criminals voluntarily giving up illegal and costly social programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> The only job Trump is succeeding out is losing...
> 
> He currently holds the record for the lowest job approval rating in Gallup's history for a president at this point in their first term...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Truman        82%
> Johnson       76%
> Kennedy       74%
> Eisenhower    74%
> Bush41        70%
> Carter        63%
> Obama         62%
> Nixon         62%
> Reagan        59%
> Bush43        55%
> Clinton       49%
> Ford          37%
> Trump         36%
> 
> 
> And if you were truly interested in giving kudos to a president for a job well done, and not merely being Trump's cock holster. then post the link to your post where you congratulated Obama for the unprecedented record of 76 consecutive months of job growth.......
> 
> Either post that or post your excuses. What's it gonna be ...?
Click to expand...

We call that "rock bottom".  And Trump certainly looks like a bottom.  A big Orange Crush.


----------



## P@triot

radical right said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who get the job done deserve recognition. *President Trump* has progressives respecting the U.S. Constitution for the first time _ever_, he has criminals self-deporting, and he has criminals voluntarily giving up illegal and costly social programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to accomplish dozens of things including repealing obamacare, imposing a muslim ban, and deporting the criminal illegal aliens in his first 100 days.
> Maybe you forgot Trump is batting about 10% in accomplishing what he promised to get done.  And you call that success?
Click to expand...

10% of an entire agenda in just 5 months would be _exceptional_ by any standard. Trump accomplished more than 10% his first full day on the job.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Yep, with 60% of this country hating his guts for being a backwards piece of shit...YOu can't go down as the greatest with these numbers. Period.

His policies are dumber then dog shit.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


Have you lost your mind?

Richard Dreyfuss represents all liberals?

You conservatives only talk about the constitution.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who get the job done deserve recognition. *President Trump* has progressives respecting the U.S. Constitution for the first time _ever_, he has criminals self-deporting, and he has criminals voluntarily giving up illegal and costly social programs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised to accomplish dozens of things including repealing obamacare, imposing a muslim ban, and deporting the criminal illegal aliens in his first 100 days.
> Maybe you forgot Trump is batting about 10% in accomplishing what he promised to get done.  And you call that success?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10% of an entire agenda in just 5 months would be _exceptional_ by any standard. Trump accomplished more than 10% his first full day on the job.
Click to expand...


But he's accomplished nothing.


----------



## P@triot

IM2 said:


> You conservatives only talk about the constitution.


God forbid! I mean, why talk about the document that ensures rights and liberty? Why talk about the document that is the highest *law* of the land? Why talk about the document that outlines the roles and responsibilities of government?


----------



## P@triot

IM2 said:


> But he's accomplished nothing.


The *facts* say otherwise chief....

*– Trump is already beginning to fulfil his promise of being the best jobs president ever.*

U.S. employers added jobs beyond expectations in both January (238,000) and February (235,000), with the unemployment rate falling to 4.7% and wages growing 2.8%. According to Bloomberg, America’s labor market is getting better “by _any_ measure”.

*– Trump has cut the U.S. debt burden by $68 billion dollars.*

Since the day of his inauguration, Trump has wiped $68 billion off the national debt, which had ballooned to $19,947,000,000,000 under Obama.

*– Manufacturing is at its most robust since 1984.*

The Philly Fed Index, a survey of how well manufacturers are doing, hit its highest level since 1984.

*– Small and medium businesses are confident about the future.*

The NFIB Small Business Optimism Index is at its highest level since 2004. Economic confidence is surging.

*– The stock market keeps topping record highs.*

The Dow closed above 20,000 for the first time ever days after Trump’s inauguration and hasn’t stopped rising since. The Dow has surged more than 2500 points since Trump was elected – a 12% spike.

*– Samsung is moving jobs back to the U.S. as a result of Trump’s election.*

The technology giant will invest $300 million in expanding U.S. production facilities, creating around 500 jobs.

*– Exxon moving jobs back to the U.S. as a result of Trump’s election.*

Exxon will spend $20 billion over 10 years on 11 plants along the Gulf Coast, creating a whopping 45,000 jobs for American workers.

*– Trump saved the Carrier plant in Indiana.*

Trump stopped the Indianapolis air conditioning plant from relocating to Mexico, saving hundreds of jobs.

*– Fiat will invest $1 billion in two U.S. factories*

Fiat Chrysler is set to invest $1 billion in two factories in Toledo and Detroit, an expansion that will create 2,000 jobs.

*– Hasbro is to start making play-doh in the U.S. again.*

U.S. Hasbro, Inc. is returning to the U.S. and will make the beloved children’s modeling clay in a Massachusetts factory rather than in China or Turkey.

*– Trump signed an executive order ending Obama’s onerous regulations on the coal industry.*

Obama tried to bankrupt the coal industry, Trump is revitalizing it.

*– Trump killed the Trans Pacific Partnership trade deal.*

This would have handed yet more power over to unelected globalists, creating a global regulatory structure detrimental to all Americans.

*– Illegal immigration from Mexico is down 40% in Trump’s first month.*

Border crossings have already dropped by 40%, according to the DHS as Trump moves forward with his campaign promise to build a wall.

*– Trump issued an executive order to end “sanctuary cities”.*

Trump has ordered the DOJ and Homeland Security to withhold federal funds from cities that harbor criminal illegal aliens.

*– Trump began the repeal and replacement of Obamacare.*

Although Speaker Ryan’s Obamacare replacement is being rightly condemned, Trump has at least set in motion the repeal of this disastrous policy which has seen premiums skyrocket and choice diminished.

*– Trump selected Neil Gorsuch for the Supreme Court.*

Gorsuch is a strict constitutionalist and will defend fundamental freedoms, protecting Americans from the scourge of judicial activism.

*– Trump approved the Dakota Access Pipeline and the Keystone Pipeline.*

The long awaited approval of these projects will create jobs and reduce gas prices for all Americans.

*– Trump cut funding for international abortions.*

American taxpayers are no longer paying for babies to be aborted by international non-governmental agencies.

*– Trump returned the power to make decisions on “transgender bathrooms” to the states*

The president ordered the DOJ to “withdraw a motion filed by former President Barack Obama seeking to allow transgender students in public schools to use the restroom with which they identify.”

Trump and his team have accomplished all of this in just under 50 days, despite the best efforts of the Democrats and the deep state to sabotage his embryonic administration at every stage.

Trump’s Accomplishments: The First 50 Days


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conservatives only talk about the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid! I mean, why talk about the document that ensures rights and liberty? Why talk about the document that is the highest *law* of the land? Why talk about the document that outlines the roles and responsibilities of government?
Click to expand...


You only talk about it, You know nothing about what you talk about.


----------



## P@triot

IM2 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conservatives only talk about the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid! I mean, why talk about the document that ensures rights and liberty? Why talk about the document that is the highest *law* of the land? Why talk about the document that outlines the roles and responsibilities of government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You only talk about it, You know nothing about what you talk about.
Click to expand...

I know everything that I talk about. Otherwise, I wouldn't talk about it. I'm not an arrogant progressive. Thanks for playing, snowflake.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he's accomplished nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> The *facts* say otherwise chief....
> 
> *– Trump is already beginning to fulfil his promise of being the best jobs president ever.*
> 
> U.S. employers added jobs beyond expectations in both January (238,000) and February (235,000), with the unemployment rate falling to 4.7% and wages growing 2.8%. According to Bloomberg, America’s labor market is getting better “by _any_ measure”.
> 
> *– Trump has cut the U.S. debt burden by $68 billion dollars.*
> 
> Since the day of his inauguration, Trump has wiped $68 billion off the national debt, which had ballooned to $19,947,000,000,000 under Obama.
> 
> *– Manufacturing is at its most robust since 1984.*
> 
> The Philly Fed Index, a survey of how well manufacturers are doing, hit its highest level since 1984.
> 
> *– Small and medium businesses are confident about the future.*
> 
> The NFIB Small Business Optimism Index is at its highest level since 2004. Economic confidence is surging.
> 
> *– The stock market keeps topping record highs.*
> 
> The Dow closed above 20,000 for the first time ever days after Trump’s inauguration and hasn’t stopped rising since. The Dow has surged more than 2500 points since Trump was elected – a 12% spike.
> 
> *– Samsung is moving jobs back to the U.S. as a result of Trump’s election.*
> 
> The technology giant will invest $300 million in expanding U.S. production facilities, creating around 500 jobs.
> 
> *– Exxon moving jobs back to the U.S. as a result of Trump’s election.*
> 
> Exxon will spend $20 billion over 10 years on 11 plants along the Gulf Coast, creating a whopping 45,000 jobs for American workers.
> 
> *– Trump saved the Carrier plant in Indiana.*
> 
> Trump stopped the Indianapolis air conditioning plant from relocating to Mexico, saving hundreds of jobs.
> 
> *– Fiat will invest $1 billion in two U.S. factories*
> 
> Fiat Chrysler is set to invest $1 billion in two factories in Toledo and Detroit, an expansion that will create 2,000 jobs.
> 
> *– Hasbro is to start making play-doh in the U.S. again.*
> 
> U.S. Hasbro, Inc. is returning to the U.S. and will make the beloved children’s modeling clay in a Massachusetts factory rather than in China or Turkey.
> 
> *– Trump signed an executive order ending Obama’s onerous regulations on the coal industry.*
> 
> Obama tried to bankrupt the coal industry, Trump is revitalizing it.
> 
> *– Trump killed the Trans Pacific Partnership trade deal.*
> 
> This would have handed yet more power over to unelected globalists, creating a global regulatory structure detrimental to all Americans.
> 
> *– Illegal immigration from Mexico is down 40% in Trump’s first month.*
> 
> Border crossings have already dropped by 40%, according to the DHS as Trump moves forward with his campaign promise to build a wall.
> 
> *– Trump issued an executive order to end “sanctuary cities”.*
> 
> Trump has ordered the DOJ and Homeland Security to withhold federal funds from cities that harbor criminal illegal aliens.
> 
> *– Trump began the repeal and replacement of Obamacare.*
> 
> Although Speaker Ryan’s Obamacare replacement is being rightly condemned, Trump has at least set in motion the repeal of this disastrous policy which has seen premiums skyrocket and choice diminished.
> 
> *– Trump selected Neil Gorsuch for the Supreme Court.*
> 
> Gorsuch is a strict constitutionalist and will defend fundamental freedoms, protecting Americans from the scourge of judicial activism.
> 
> *– Trump approved the Dakota Access Pipeline and the Keystone Pipeline.*
> 
> The long awaited approval of these projects will create jobs and reduce gas prices for all Americans.
> 
> *– Trump cut funding for international abortions.*
> 
> American taxpayers are no longer paying for babies to be aborted by international non-governmental agencies.
> 
> *– Trump returned the power to make decisions on “transgender bathrooms” to the states*
> 
> The president ordered the DOJ to “withdraw a motion filed by former President Barack Obama seeking to allow transgender students in public schools to use the restroom with which they identify.”
> 
> Trump and his team have accomplished all of this in just under 50 days, despite the best efforts of the Democrats and the deep state to sabotage his embryonic administration at every stage.
> 
> Trump’s Accomplishments: The First 50 Days
Click to expand...


The only thing he has done is get Gorusch appointed to a seat he should not be sitting in.

Talk about  going against the constitution..

Trump did not save the Carrier plant. Pence cut a deal with company by making  Indiana taxpayers fork over 7 million dollars to pay for  1300 fewer jobs.

Trump has done nothing.  His policies created no jobs, because he has not issued a jobs plan.

Manufacturers had already decided to return to the US during Obama's last couple of years.

That includes Samsung.

Sorry bud, but you're giving Trump credit for doing nothing but issuing executive orders that only bind  departments in the executive branch. And it looks like a number of them have been declared unconstitutional.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conservatives only talk about the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid! I mean, why talk about the document that ensures rights and liberty? Why talk about the document that is the highest *law* of the land? Why talk about the document that outlines the roles and responsibilities of government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You only talk about it, You know nothing about what you talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know everything that I talk about. Otherwise, I wouldn't talk about it. I'm not an arrogant progressive. Thanks for playing, snowflake.
Click to expand...


I doubt if you do wackjob.


----------



## P@triot

IM2 said:


> The only thing he has done is get Gorusch appointed to a seat he should not be sitting in.


Ask an adult to read that list to you. He cut the national debt by $68 billion, he rolled back Barack Insane Obama's unconstitutional Executive Orders, he approved the Dakota Pipeline, he approved the Keystone Pipeline, he secured the borders, he created jobs, and a whole lot more.


----------



## P@triot

IM2 said:


> Talk about  going against the constitution.


No thank you. We know how you fascists _live_ to talk about going against the U.S. Constitution, but we Americans prefer to go with the U.S. Constitution. Not against it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Donnie Two scoops Fucks the GOP who voted for his TrumpCare*...calls it a* "Too Mean "..*.I love it...the GOP congress folks are going to be brutally attacked for voting for a Bill that even an Orange Monster thinks its mean.. Yes its sweet 




* House GOP Angry with Trump Over Comment *
June 14, 2017


Playbook: “Imagine if you’re a House Republican, and voted for the leadership’s health-care bill in May after being told that you were doing the newly elected president a solid. You listened to the White House’s pleading — perhaps you got a phone call from Vice President Mike Pence, Chief of Staff Reince Priebus or even the president himself. The administration was on the Hill nonstop to push their legislation. You explained to your constituents that the late-in-the-game changes made to the bill helped cover more people. You celebrated with him in the Rose Garden after passage.”

“Now you hear the president has gone behind closed doors and told senators the House bill is ‘mean’ and says it doesn’t do enough to cover people. Wouldn’t that anger you? Well, it’s angering a lot of House Republicans, who believe their president put them at political risk with that comment.”


“If you’re a House Republican, are you going to help the White House next time after the president privately just dumped all over you after you cast a vote for him? A lot of GOP lawmakers are buzzing about it, and many are none too pleased with the president right now*.*“


----------



## CowboyTed

Votto said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.
> 
> All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.
> 
> I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Neither party likes him, nor does the press
Click to expand...



*
I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.*

Sorry Votto, The GOP and Religious Right picked the guy, Trump just nominated him. If picked anyone off the list, like the Cabinet he would had mutiny very early... Your regular American would struggle to name the whole SCOTUS and their individual leaning but the Religious Right would and they wanted their man. 
Trump is at best inconsistent on supporting Religious Right and only got their vote because they went anything but Hillary, who has far higher christian values.

So was it a win for Trump? No... Victory for one of the most organised group in the GOP...


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he's accomplished nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> The *facts* say otherwise chief....
> 
> *– Trump is already beginning to fulfil his promise of being the best jobs president ever.*
> 
> U.S. employers added jobs beyond expectations in both January (238,000) and February (235,000), with the unemployment rate falling to 4.7% and wages growing 2.8%. According to Bloomberg, America’s labor market is getting better “by _any_ measure”.
> 
> *– Trump has cut the U.S. debt burden by $68 billion dollars.*
> 
> Since the day of his inauguration, Trump has wiped $68 billion off the national debt, which had ballooned to $19,947,000,000,000 under Obama.
> 
> *– Manufacturing is at its most robust since 1984.*
> 
> The Philly Fed Index, a survey of how well manufacturers are doing, hit its highest level since 1984.
> 
> *– Small and medium businesses are confident about the future.*
> 
> The NFIB Small Business Optimism Index is at its highest level since 2004. Economic confidence is surging.
> 
> *– The stock market keeps topping record highs.*
> 
> The Dow closed above 20,000 for the first time ever days after Trump’s inauguration and hasn’t stopped rising since. The Dow has surged more than 2500 points since Trump was elected – a 12% spike.
> 
> *– Samsung is moving jobs back to the U.S. as a result of Trump’s election.*
> 
> The technology giant will invest $300 million in expanding U.S. production facilities, creating around 500 jobs.
> 
> *– Exxon moving jobs back to the U.S. as a result of Trump’s election.*
> 
> Exxon will spend $20 billion over 10 years on 11 plants along the Gulf Coast, creating a whopping 45,000 jobs for American workers.
> 
> *– Trump saved the Carrier plant in Indiana.*
> 
> Trump stopped the Indianapolis air conditioning plant from relocating to Mexico, saving hundreds of jobs.
> 
> *– Fiat will invest $1 billion in two U.S. factories*
> 
> Fiat Chrysler is set to invest $1 billion in two factories in Toledo and Detroit, an expansion that will create 2,000 jobs.
> 
> *– Hasbro is to start making play-doh in the U.S. again.*
> 
> U.S. Hasbro, Inc. is returning to the U.S. and will make the beloved children’s modeling clay in a Massachusetts factory rather than in China or Turkey.
> 
> *– Trump signed an executive order ending Obama’s onerous regulations on the coal industry.*
> 
> Obama tried to bankrupt the coal industry, Trump is revitalizing it.
> 
> *– Trump killed the Trans Pacific Partnership trade deal.*
> 
> This would have handed yet more power over to unelected globalists, creating a global regulatory structure detrimental to all Americans.
> 
> *– Illegal immigration from Mexico is down 40% in Trump’s first month.*
> 
> Border crossings have already dropped by 40%, according to the DHS as Trump moves forward with his campaign promise to build a wall.
> 
> *– Trump issued an executive order to end “sanctuary cities”.*
> 
> Trump has ordered the DOJ and Homeland Security to withhold federal funds from cities that harbor criminal illegal aliens.
> 
> *– Trump began the repeal and replacement of Obamacare.*
> 
> Although Speaker Ryan’s Obamacare replacement is being rightly condemned, Trump has at least set in motion the repeal of this disastrous policy which has seen premiums skyrocket and choice diminished.
> 
> *– Trump selected Neil Gorsuch for the Supreme Court.*
> 
> Gorsuch is a strict constitutionalist and will defend fundamental freedoms, protecting Americans from the scourge of judicial activism.
> 
> *– Trump approved the Dakota Access Pipeline and the Keystone Pipeline.*
> 
> The long awaited approval of these projects will create jobs and reduce gas prices for all Americans.
> 
> *– Trump cut funding for international abortions.*
> 
> American taxpayers are no longer paying for babies to be aborted by international non-governmental agencies.
> 
> *– Trump returned the power to make decisions on “transgender bathrooms” to the states*
> 
> The president ordered the DOJ to “withdraw a motion filed by former President Barack Obama seeking to allow transgender students in public schools to use the restroom with which they identify.”
> 
> Trump and his team have accomplished all of this in just under 50 days, despite the best efforts of the Democrats and the deep state to sabotage his embryonic administration at every stage.
> 
> Trump’s Accomplishments: The First 50 Days
Click to expand...

Great, so Trump adds *fewer* jobs in February than Obama added in January, and you're so brain-dead, you actually celebrate that as a victory for Trump and not for Obama. 

You live up to the name, Baghdad [s]Bob[/s] Buttplug.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conservatives only talk about the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> God forbid! I mean, why talk about the document that ensures rights and liberty? Why talk about the document that is the highest *law* of the land? Why talk about the document that outlines the roles and responsibilities of government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You only talk about it, You know nothing about what you talk about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know everything that I talk about. Otherwise, I wouldn't talk about it. I'm not an arrogant progressive. Thanks for playing, snowflake.
Click to expand...

Even worse, you're a brain-dead conservative.


----------



## Faun

IM2 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he's accomplished nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> The *facts* say otherwise chief....
> 
> *– Trump is already beginning to fulfil his promise of being the best jobs president ever.*
> 
> U.S. employers added jobs beyond expectations in both January (238,000) and February (235,000), with the unemployment rate falling to 4.7% and wages growing 2.8%. According to Bloomberg, America’s labor market is getting better “by _any_ measure”.
> 
> *– Trump has cut the U.S. debt burden by $68 billion dollars.*
> 
> Since the day of his inauguration, Trump has wiped $68 billion off the national debt, which had ballooned to $19,947,000,000,000 under Obama.
> 
> *– Manufacturing is at its most robust since 1984.*
> 
> The Philly Fed Index, a survey of how well manufacturers are doing, hit its highest level since 1984.
> 
> *– Small and medium businesses are confident about the future.*
> 
> The NFIB Small Business Optimism Index is at its highest level since 2004. Economic confidence is surging.
> 
> *– The stock market keeps topping record highs.*
> 
> The Dow closed above 20,000 for the first time ever days after Trump’s inauguration and hasn’t stopped rising since. The Dow has surged more than 2500 points since Trump was elected – a 12% spike.
> 
> *– Samsung is moving jobs back to the U.S. as a result of Trump’s election.*
> 
> The technology giant will invest $300 million in expanding U.S. production facilities, creating around 500 jobs.
> 
> *– Exxon moving jobs back to the U.S. as a result of Trump’s election.*
> 
> Exxon will spend $20 billion over 10 years on 11 plants along the Gulf Coast, creating a whopping 45,000 jobs for American workers.
> 
> *– Trump saved the Carrier plant in Indiana.*
> 
> Trump stopped the Indianapolis air conditioning plant from relocating to Mexico, saving hundreds of jobs.
> 
> *– Fiat will invest $1 billion in two U.S. factories*
> 
> Fiat Chrysler is set to invest $1 billion in two factories in Toledo and Detroit, an expansion that will create 2,000 jobs.
> 
> *– Hasbro is to start making play-doh in the U.S. again.*
> 
> U.S. Hasbro, Inc. is returning to the U.S. and will make the beloved children’s modeling clay in a Massachusetts factory rather than in China or Turkey.
> 
> *– Trump signed an executive order ending Obama’s onerous regulations on the coal industry.*
> 
> Obama tried to bankrupt the coal industry, Trump is revitalizing it.
> 
> *– Trump killed the Trans Pacific Partnership trade deal.*
> 
> This would have handed yet more power over to unelected globalists, creating a global regulatory structure detrimental to all Americans.
> 
> *– Illegal immigration from Mexico is down 40% in Trump’s first month.*
> 
> Border crossings have already dropped by 40%, according to the DHS as Trump moves forward with his campaign promise to build a wall.
> 
> *– Trump issued an executive order to end “sanctuary cities”.*
> 
> Trump has ordered the DOJ and Homeland Security to withhold federal funds from cities that harbor criminal illegal aliens.
> 
> *– Trump began the repeal and replacement of Obamacare.*
> 
> Although Speaker Ryan’s Obamacare replacement is being rightly condemned, Trump has at least set in motion the repeal of this disastrous policy which has seen premiums skyrocket and choice diminished.
> 
> *– Trump selected Neil Gorsuch for the Supreme Court.*
> 
> Gorsuch is a strict constitutionalist and will defend fundamental freedoms, protecting Americans from the scourge of judicial activism.
> 
> *– Trump approved the Dakota Access Pipeline and the Keystone Pipeline.*
> 
> The long awaited approval of these projects will create jobs and reduce gas prices for all Americans.
> 
> *– Trump cut funding for international abortions.*
> 
> American taxpayers are no longer paying for babies to be aborted by international non-governmental agencies.
> 
> *– Trump returned the power to make decisions on “transgender bathrooms” to the states*
> 
> The president ordered the DOJ to “withdraw a motion filed by former President Barack Obama seeking to allow transgender students in public schools to use the restroom with which they identify.”
> 
> Trump and his team have accomplished all of this in just under 50 days, despite the best efforts of the Democrats and the deep state to sabotage his embryonic administration at every stage.
> 
> Trump’s Accomplishments: The First 50 Days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing he has done is get Gorusch appointed to a seat he should not be sitting in.
> 
> Talk about  going against the constitution..
> 
> Trump did not save the Carrier plant. Pence cut a deal with company by making  Indiana taxpayers fork over 7 million dollars to pay for  1300 fewer jobs.
> 
> Trump has done nothing.  His policies created no jobs, because he has not issued a jobs plan.
> 
> Manufacturers had already decided to return to the US during Obama's last couple of years.
> 
> That includes Samsung.
> 
> Sorry bud, but you're giving Trump credit for doing nothing but issuing executive orders that only bind  departments in the executive branch. And it looks like a number of them have been declared unconstitutional.
Click to expand...

It's even worse than that. Carrier announced last month they're moving most of the jobs to Mexico anyway...

Carrier plant moving over 600 jobs to Mexico after Trump 'deal'

... and sycophants like Baghdad Buttblug are so desperate, they celebrate that as a victory for Trump.

How sad.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to restore constitutional government...

Trump just revoked an Obama amnesty program for illegal aliens


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Great, so Trump adds *fewer* jobs in February than Obama added in January, and you're so brain-dead, you actually celebrate that as a victory for Trump and not for Obama.


Your poor dumb dimwit. Barack Insane Obama *didn't* add _any_ jobs in January. The stock market skyrocketed upon news of Donald Trump's election. In addition to that, Republicans have been in control of the House, the Senate, and 33 of the 50 states. It was their policies that ended the 10% unemployment nightmare under Barack Insane Obama. Scott Walker saved Wisconsin snowflake, not Obama.


Faun said:


> You live up to the name, Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug.


You continue to live up to your obsession with homosexuality.


----------



## dblack

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* continues to restore constitutional government...
> 
> Trump just revoked an Obama amnesty program for illegal aliens



But --- how will they get back over the wall to return home?


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

Greatest for something, alright.


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


There is no doubt Education in America is in crisis.  Posts by P@triot and those who believe this thread is a winner, or agree with him, are proof.


----------



## radical right

I am being investigated for firing the FBI Director by the man who told me to fire the FBI director, Witchhunt. - Donald J. Trump

*Trump Leaks that he's being investigated for obstruction of justice.*


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> There is no doubt Education in America is in crisis.


That's what happens _any_ time the left takes over something. They destroy it.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, so Trump adds *fewer* jobs in February than Obama added in January, and you're so brain-dead, you actually celebrate that as a victory for Trump and not for Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Your poor dumb dimwit. Barack Insane Obama *didn't* add _any_ jobs in January. The stock market skyrocketed upon news of Donald Trump's election. In addition to that, Republicans have been in control of the House, the Senate, and 33 of the 50 states. It was their policies that ended the 10% unemployment nightmare under Barack Insane Obama. Scott Walker saved Wisconsin snowflake, not Obama.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live up to the name, Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You continue to live up to your obsession with homosexuality.
Click to expand...

Obama was president, the credit goes to him.


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt Education in America is in crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens _any_ time the left takes over something. They destroy it.
Click to expand...


If you and Trump had your way:


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> If you and Trump had your way:


If you and Obama had _your_ way:


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Obama was president, the credit goes to him.


The simple-minded minion on display for all to see...


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was president, the credit goes to him.
> 
> 
> 
> The simple-minded minion on display for all to see...
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Spits the Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug who actually tries crediting a non-president, who passed no policies, for job growth while another man was president.


----------



## radical right

P@triot said:


> If you and Obama had _your_ way:



Herr Trump asking people for their loyalty?


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you and Trump had your way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you and Obama had _your_ way:
> 
> View attachment 133434 View attachment 133436
Click to expand...


Gee, how typical of a neo fascist - accuse others of what they are, do and support.

I can list most of the 14 points of fascism which are congruent or mirror the words and deeds of your Donald Trump.  But that's been done, and the denial of neo fascism in America is strong; to accuse people like P@triot as anything but a patriot is a waste of time. 

His reasoning is, _I know you are, but what am I, _not a product of a poor education, a product of a person with no insight and filled with hate.

Who or what created this anti patriot is a mystery, but someone or something did.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Spits the Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug who actually tries crediting a non-president, who passed no policies, for job growth while another man was president.


The Republicans controlled the House, the Senate, and 33 of 50 states in January snowflake. Job growth occurred in spite of Barack Insane Obama, not because of him. Nice try though, simpleton.


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> Gee, how typical of a neo fascist - accuse others of what they are, do and support.


Gee...how typical of an old-school fascist. Leverage propaganda to convince others that up is down, black is white, and liberty is "fascism".

Sorry snowflake...but you're the one on record here with your contempt for the U.S. Constitution and support for totalitarian government.


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, how typical of a neo fascist - accuse others of what they are, do and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...how typical of an old-school fascist. Leverage propaganda to convince others that up is down, black is white, and liberty is "fascism".
> 
> Sorry snowflake...but you're the one on record here with your contempt for the U.S. Constitution and support for totalitarian government.
Click to expand...


LOL, you're one very sick puppy.  Someone or something impacted you early on, or else you've been a bad seed form day one.


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> LOL, you're one very sick puppy.


Yes folks...Guy Catcher here really does believe it is "sick" to support the U.S. Constitution and small, limited government.


----------



## rightwinger

Donald Trump is our Greatest President, great President, believe me
He has accomplished more than any President in history and has performed bigly
He is also the healthiest President we have ever seen and is not at all fat
Trump is also our smartest President, went to Wharton, great school, only smart people go there
In recognition of his greatness, more people came to his inauguration than any President in history


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you're one very sick puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks...Guy Catcher here really does believe it is "sick" to support the U.S. Constitution and small, limited government.
Click to expand...


"Guy Catcher"?!  A dimwitted second grader might use such a childish pejorative; an adult doing so maybe gay curious or have had a homosexual encounter, enjoyed it and hates that they did.   As Yogi said, "you can look it up"

The Roots Of Homophobia - Putting Freud To The Test | Assault On Gay America | FRONTLINE | PBS

Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> an adult doing so maybe gay curious or have had a homosexual encounter, enjoyed it and hates that they did.


You seem to know an awful lot about homosexuality, Guy Catcher. Probably wise for you to move the conversation away from constitutional government and on to homosexuality.


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> an adult doing so maybe gay curious or have had a homosexual encounter, enjoyed it and hates that they did.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to know an awful lot about homosexuality, Guy Catcher. Probably wise for you to move the conversation away from constitutional government and on to homosexuality.
Click to expand...


My graduate degree is in Human Relations, an interdisciplinary curriculum with courses in Psychology, Abnormal Psychology, Social Psychology, Anthropology, Sociology and Criminology.  I also completed courses at the National Institute of Corrections on leadership and Management.

My undergrad degrees are in Poli Sci and US History and I earned a high school diploma and an Honorable Discharge from the US Navy.

All of that and my experience in LE allows me to make accurate judgments, especially when dealing with criminals, the personality disordered and other miscreants like you.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug who actually tries crediting a non-president, who passed no policies, for job growth while another man was president.
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans controlled the House, the Senate, and 33 of 50 states in January snowflake. Job growth occurred in spite of Barack Insane Obama, not because of him. Nice try though, simpleton.
Click to expand...

They still do control the House, Senate, and most states -- *yet you were crediting Trump with the gains anyway*.



So now you've proven for the forum, you have no clue who deserves the credit -- you just look for someone with an (R) after their name.

That shocker aside, the president, regardless of the party of which they represent, always gets the credit or the blame since they're leading the nation.

You just revealed how much it burns you to see 76 consecutive months of job growth under Obama.


----------



## Faun

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you're one very sick puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks...Guy Catcher here really does believe it is "sick" to support the U.S. Constitution and small, limited government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Guy Catcher"?!  A dimwitted second grader might use such a childish pejorative; an adult doing so maybe gay curious or have had a homosexual encounter, enjoyed it and hates that they did.   As Yogi said, "you can look it up"
> 
> The Roots Of Homophobia - Putting Freud To The Test | Assault On Gay America | FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals
Click to expand...

That one is obsessed with homosexuality. It's all he thinks about. Hell, I called him a buttplug and he thought it was a homosexual reference; even after I posted a definition of buttplug to mean someone who is a jerk or asshole.


----------



## rightwinger

Wth an approval rating of 34%, Trump has the highest approval rating in history
This following his landslide election where he won more of the vote than anyone ever has


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> My graduate degree is in Human Relations, an interdisciplinary curriculum with courses in Psychology, Abnormal Psychology, Social Psychology, Anthropology, Sociology and Criminology.  I also completed courses at the National Institute of Corrections on leadership and Management.
> 
> My undergrad degrees are in Poli Sci and US History and I earned a high school diploma and an Honorable Discharge from the US Navy.
> 
> All of that and my experience in LE allows me to make accurate judgments, especially when dealing with criminals, the personality disordered and other miscreants like you.


Wow...you'd think someone so accomplished wouldn't be a parasite mooching off of society and voting Dumbocrat.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> They still do control the House, Senate, and most states -- *yet you were crediting Trump with the gains anyway*.


Because he personally rolled back illegal/unconstitutional Executive Orders by Barack Insane Obama and personally approved the Dakota Pipeline and Keystone Pipeline - all of which created jobs. As did his agreements with multiple corporations and renegotiations of trade agreements.

Tell me....do you enjoy looking stupid? You like being embarrassed or are you just a troll desperate for attention and so you'll say any stupid thing? In either case, you are clearly one of the most uninformed people here.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Hell, I called him a buttplug and he thought it was a homosexual reference


I posted both a definition (from a respected dictionary) and posted Google results - both showing he is a sick queer. He then attempted to claim - out of his desperation over being humiliated - that the Google results were "cached" results based on my previous searches. I challenged him to ask ANYONE to post their same search to show it would match exactly what I had.

Of course - he cut and ran from the thread at that point since it would unequivocally prove that he's a disturbed queer with some deep, dark problems. Note that after I called him out on that he desperately attempted to claim he just meant "asshole" with the term. But of course - every single human in the world just calls someone an "asshole" when they want to call someone an "asshole". They can't call someone a (and I quote) "buttplug" when they want to call someone an "asshole" (since they don't meant the same thing in _any_ terminology).

Do a search on this site and you'll see how often he uses the term. He got caught and now he's trying to backpedal around the clock. He's like the Rhode Island Dumbocrat who got caught when he screen printed his web browser which showed opened tabs of pornography. Both he and Fauny got caught and both keep trying to come up with desperate excuses.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Faun said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you're one very sick puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks...Guy Catcher here really does believe it is "sick" to support the U.S. Constitution and small, limited government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Guy Catcher"?!  A dimwitted second grader might use such a childish pejorative; an adult doing so maybe gay curious or have had a homosexual encounter, enjoyed it and hates that they did.   As Yogi said, "you can look it up"
> 
> The Roots Of Homophobia - Putting Freud To The Test | Assault On Gay America | FRONTLINE | PBS
> 
> Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That one is obsessed with homosexuality. It's all he thinks about. Hell, I called him a buttplug and he thought it was a homosexual reference; even after I posted a definition of buttplug to mean someone who is a jerk or asshole.
Click to expand...


He's certainly both, and I suspect sexually confused or repressed, which is expressed in anger and hate for Democrats, progressives, liberals, gays and lesbians; in fact with anyone who disagrees with his foolishness.


----------



## PredFan

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


He could, if the left cared about country instead of party and if the GOP grew a spine and a set of balls.


----------



## rightwinger

Trump has had the best words of any President


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still do control the House, Senate, and most states -- *yet you were crediting Trump with the gains anyway*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he personally rolled back illegal/unconstitutional Executive Orders by Barack Insane Obama and personally approved the Dakota Pipeline and Keystone Pipeline - all of which created jobs. As did his agreements with multiple corporations and renegotiations of trade agreements.
> 
> Tell me....do you enjoy looking stupid? You like being embarrassed or are you just a troll desperate for attention and so you'll say any stupid thing? In either case, you are clearly one of the most uninformed people here.
Click to expand...

It appears on top of being the biggest buttplug on the forum, you're also the dumbest.

You already played your moronic hand, proving you're just looking for anyone with an (R) after their name to credit with job growth.

Imbecile... the Dakota pipeline is currently shutdown and the two pipelines combined created about 40,000 short term jobs...

*President Trump’s inflated estimate for Keystone XL construction jobs*


*Montana*: 4,000 construction workers for an average of 19 weeks = 1,462 workers
*South Dakota*: 3,500 construction workers for an average of 20 weeks = 1,346 workers
*Nebraska*: 2,700 construction workers for an average of 19.5 weeks = 1,013 workers
*Kansas*: 200 construction workers for an average of 33.5 weeks = 129 workers

BLS data indicates we've added about 594,000 jobs since Trump became president.

Bureau of Labor Statistics Data

Even using Trump's inflated figures of 28,000 Keystone pipeline jobs plus 12,000 Dakota pipeline jobs comes to only *6.7%* of the jobs gained.

That shows just how desperate you are to credit someone with an (R) after their name, no matter who it is.

And you make a buttplug of yourself for nothing since, as I already pointed out, the president gets the credit or blame for jobs added or lost on their watch.

This is what drives you crazy ... 76 consecutive months of job growth under Obama....


----------



## Reasonable

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

So President man/ child is getting the left to respect the Constitution by he himself violating the Constitution? 
And if you don't know how he's doing that, google it. I'm tired of educating you dumbasses here every day.


----------



## Reasonable

Votto said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.
> 
> All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.
> 
> I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Neither party likes him, nor does the press
Click to expand...


----------



## Reasonable




----------



## Reasonable




----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I called him a buttplug and he thought it was a homosexual reference
> 
> 
> 
> I posted both a definition (from a respected dictionary) and posted Google results - both showing he is a sick queer. He then attempted to claim - out of his desperation over being humiliated - that the Google results were "cached" results based on my previous searches. I challenged him to ask ANYONE to post their same search to show it would match exactly what I had.
> 
> Of course - he cut and ran from the thread at that point since it would unequivocally prove that he's a disturbed queer with some deep, dark problems. Note that after I called him out on that he desperately attempted to claim he just meant "asshole" with the term. But of course - every single human in the world just calls someone an "asshole" when they want to call someone an "asshole". They can't call someone a (and I quote) "buttplug" when they want to call someone an "asshole" (since they don't meant the same thing in _any_ terminology).
> 
> Do a search on this site and you'll see how often he uses the term. He got caught and now he's trying to backpedal around the clock. He's like the Rhode Island Dumbocrat who got caught when he screen printed his web browser which showed opened tabs of pornography. Both he and Fauny got caught and both keep trying to come up with desperate excuses.
Click to expand...

Poor, deranged, Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug. Now he gets caught lying. How sad. He claims I ran from the thread where I showed him the definition of "buttplug"...

_"Of course - he cut and ran from the thread at that point since it would unequivocally prove that he's a disturbed queer with some deep, dark problems. _​
Well here is where I posted the definition --> post #188 - 5.10 .... and continued posting until the thread died --> post #364 5.23 ... where there was no activity for about a week when Buttplug added one last unrelated post.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do.

Oh, and here it is again....

*buttplug*

A despised person; asshole, jerk (1980s+)​


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Poor, deranged, Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug.


Faun Over Men caught *lying* as _always_. As I said in my previous post, I challenged the queer ask anyone to do the same search and post their results and he ran like a little girl because he knows he got caught.



 

The search results are painfully clear Faun Over Men - you're a disturbed queer.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun Over Men caught *lying* as _always_. As I said in my previous post, I challenged the queer ask anyone to do the same search and post their results and he ran like a little girl because he knows he got caught.
> 
> View attachment 133662
> 
> The search results are painfully clear Faun Over Men - you're a disturbed queer.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

As if I take orders from you. Hell, you can't even prove your own claims.

And now, I've reduced you to mindlessly squawking like a parrot. Case in point ... I end my post with the dancing guy .... and then so do you.

In fact, your post is almost an entire mirror of what I posted to you.

I make fun of your name -- you make fun of my name.

I point out you lied -- you claim I lied.

I end my post with the dancing guy -- you end your post with the dancing guy.

Whassamatter, Buttplug? You can't think for yourself?


----------



## oreo

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



You just never give up--do you?---LOL  Donald Trump doesn't know or respect the Constitution.  Here's what he said on FOX NEWS.  *That the Constitution is a really bad thing for this country.*



> "President Donald Trump has already made it clear that he’s upset about how the job of being president isn’t as easy as he thought it would be. Now the president and his chief of staff are blaming the Constitution for their remarkably unproductive first 100 days — and if President Barack Obama had behaved in a similar fashion, it’s easy to imagine them pitching a fit over it.   During an interview with Fox News to discuss his first 100 days as president, *Trump denounced the constitutional system of checks and balances as “archaic.”“It’s a very rough system. It’s an archaic system,” Trump said. “It’s really a bad thing for the country.”*


*Donald Trump doesn’t like the “archaic” Constitution: “It’s really a bad thing for the country”*

*You have elected a clown





And he has brought a YUUUGGGE circus with him.*


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> You just never give up--do you?  Donald Trump doesn't know or respect the Constitution.  Here's what he said on FOX NEWS.  *That the Constitution is a really bad thing for this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> "*Trump denounced the constitutional system of checks and balances as “archaic.”“It’s a very rough system. It’s an archaic system,” Trump said. “It’s really a bad thing for the country.”*
Click to expand...

You are literally too stupid to realize that you just proved the premise of this thread for me. President Trump's feelings of frustration stem from the limitations of power preventing him from forging forward. Which means he not only knows the U.S. Constitution and recognizes it, he's abiding by it. Thank you, _stupid_.


----------



## P@triot

Just out of curiosity oreo - are you going to cry like a little bitch like this for the next 8 years or are you still just in your little left-wing fragile snowflake phase right now? I'm just asking because if you're going to cry about *President Trump* restoring constitutional government and making America great again, I'll just block you now. It's mind-numbing listening to you whine that *President Trump* is doing _everything_ right.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.
> 
> 
> 
> Your astoundingly stupid premise aside here for a moment, how exactly is racism a "threat to a host country"? Racism is merely a belief/feeling. Only fascists (ie the left) considers beliefs and feelings to be a "threat".
Click to expand...

If only you could have told that to the German Jews on the eve of kristallnacht


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.
> 
> 
> 
> Your astoundingly stupid premise aside here for a moment, how exactly is racism a "threat to a host country"? Racism is merely a belief/feeling. Only fascists (ie the left) considers beliefs and feelings to be a "threat".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only you could have told that to the German Jews on the eve of kristallnacht
Click to expand...

The beliefs/feelings weren't the threat. The totalitarian government was.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just never give up--do you?  Donald Trump doesn't know or respect the Constitution.  Here's what he said on FOX NEWS.  *That the Constitution is a really bad thing for this country.*
> 
> 
> 
> "*Trump denounced the constitutional system of checks and balances as “archaic.”“It’s a very rough system. It’s an archaic system,” Trump said. “It’s really a bad thing for the country.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are literally too stupid to realize that you just proved the premise of this thread for me. President Trump's feelings of frustration stem from the limitations of power preventing him from forging forward. Which means he not only knows the U.S. Constitution and recognizes it, he's abiding by it. Thank you, _stupid_.
Click to expand...

Er....Trump does not know the Constitution. The dummy is barely literate as shown by  terrible spelling and grammar in his tweets.
He needs to put that fucking computer out of his bed room and spend more time reading the Constitution.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.
> 
> 
> 
> Your astoundingly stupid premise aside here for a moment, how exactly is racism a "threat to a host country"? Racism is merely a belief/feeling. Only fascists (ie the left) considers beliefs and feelings to be a "threat".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only you could have told that to the German Jews on the eve of kristallnacht
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The beliefs/feelings weren't the threat. The totalitarian government was.
Click to expand...


Well, er...governments don't execute pogroms oridinary citizens do.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> Well, er...governments don't execute pogroms *oridinary citizens do*.


Uh...*no*...they don't. The executions were carried out by the government start to finish. No "ordinary citizen" was working in Aushwitz. Only people in Nazi uniforms.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> Er....Trump does not know the Constitution. The dummy is barely literate


The Ivy League billionaire is "barely literate" in your mind?


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, er...governments don't execute pogroms *oridinary citizens do*.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...*no*...they don't. The executions were carried out by the government start to finish. No "ordinary citizen" was working in Aushwitz. Only people in Nazi uniforms.
Click to expand...


I was referring to kristallnacht because that event essentially meets the definition of pogrom. Also, I had a hunch you would misinterpret my use of the word execute. I used the term to verbalize general action not as a descriptor of homicide. Please pay attention to my script. Every word has meaning.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er....Trump does not know the Constitution. The dummy is barely literate
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivy League billionaire is "barely literate" in your mind?
Click to expand...

Truth may be stranger than fiction. Myriad sources point to Trump's poor literacy.


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er....Trump does not know the Constitution. The dummy is barely literate
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivy League billionaire is "barely literate" in your mind?
Click to expand...


He hasn't read a book in decades
Writes at a third grade level
Can't even sign his name


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor, deranged, Baghdad [S]Bob[/S] Buttplug.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun Over Men caught *lying* as _always_. As I said in my previous post, I challenged the queer ask anyone to do the same search and post their results and he ran like a little girl because he knows he got caught.
> 
> View attachment 133662
> 
> The search results are painfully clear Faun Over Men - you're a disturbed queer.
Click to expand...


Once again a reference to homosexuality by the fuax patriot.  I wonder why?  Gay Curious, or a cover up for his activities for which he is ambivalent?  I'd bet the latter.


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> He hasn't read a book in decades. Writes at a third grade level. *Can't even sign his name*


Seems to be doing a great job signing his name to Executive Orders.


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> Once again a reference to homosexuality by the fuax patriot.  I wonder why?  Gay Curious, or a cover up for his activities for which he is ambivalent?  I'd bet the latter.


Guy Catcher continues to post his fantasies in politics for some reason. Look - I realize you're dressed as a queer San Francisco police officer right now ala the Village People but I'm simply not going to be your Navy guy no matter how much you hint at it. Faun Over Men is who you want. He literally talks about "buttplugs" 24x7 so you two will get along famously. I know he's not that bright, but then again, neither are you.


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't read a book in decades. Writes at a third grade level. *Can't even sign his name*
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be doing a great job signing his name to Executive Orders.
Click to expand...


A trained chimp could make a better signature


----------



## Rexx Taylor

and Maine Waters will go down as the most famous "Brain Damaged Turkey" of all time


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a reference to homosexuality by the fuax patriot.  I wonder why?  Gay Curious, or a cover up for his activities for which he is ambivalent?  I'd bet the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Catcher continues to post his fantasies in politics for some reason. Look - I realize you're dressed as a queer San Francisco police officer right now ala the Village People but I'm simply not going to be your Navy guy no matter how much you hint at it. Faun Over Men is who you want. He literally talks about "buttplugs" 24x7 so you two will get along famously. I know he's not that bright, but then again, neither are you.
Click to expand...


Admit you're sexually confused and have a fantasy life, or that you've experienced gay sex and are ambivalent - you liked the sex, but hate yourself for liking the sex.

Admitting your  confusion is the first step you need to take in beginning your recovery.  Denial only increases your chance at further self destruction, not that anyone would care if you did, but as we've seen in the past decade, those who hate themselves inflict harm on others, and hope to die at the hands of Police Officers.


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a reference to homosexuality by the fuax patriot.  I wonder why?  Gay Curious, or a cover up for his activities for which he is ambivalent?  I'd bet the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Catcher continues to post his fantasies in politics for some reason. Look - I realize you're dressed as a queer San Francisco police officer right now ala the Village People but I'm simply not going to be your Navy guy no matter how much you hint at it. Faun Over Men is who you want. He literally talks about "buttplugs" 24x7 so you two will get along famously. I know he's not that bright, but then again, neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit you're sexually confused and have a fantasy life, or that you've experienced gay sex and are ambivalent - you liked the sex, but hate yourself for liking the sex.
> 
> Admitting your  confusion is the first step you need to take in beginning your recovery.  Denial only increases your chance at further self destruction, not that anyone would care if you did, but as we've seen in the past decade, those who hate themselves inflict harm on others, and hope to die at the hands of Police Officers.
Click to expand...

As I already told you Guy Catcher - I'm straight, married, and will *never* fulfill your homosexual fantasies. I guess not being able to have what you want is turning you on all the more, but believe me, Faun Over Men is the one for you San Fran boi. He's dumber than a box of rocks and I know that is a turnoff, but at least you two will be on the same level at all times.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.
> 
> 
> 
> Your astoundingly stupid premise aside here for a moment, how exactly is racism a "threat to a host country"? Racism is merely a belief/feeling. Only fascists (ie the left) considers beliefs and feelings to be a "threat".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only you could have told that to the German Jews on the eve of kristallnacht
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The beliefs/feelings weren't the threat. The totalitarian government was.
Click to expand...

You moron, it was those "beliefs/feelings" that elected Nazi's into power and allowed them to commit genocide.

You really are among the dumbest posters on this site.


----------



## Faun

JQPublic1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er....Trump does not know the Constitution. The dummy is barely literate
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivy League billionaire is "barely literate" in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truth may be stranger than fiction. Myriad sources point to Trump's poor literacy.
Click to expand...

Wow, scary shit.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a reference to homosexuality by the fuax patriot.  I wonder why?  Gay Curious, or a cover up for his activities for which he is ambivalent?  I'd bet the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Catcher continues to post his fantasies in politics for some reason. Look - I realize you're dressed as a queer San Francisco police officer right now ala the Village People but I'm simply not going to be your Navy guy no matter how much you hint at it. Faun Over Men is who you want. He literally talks about "buttplugs" 24x7 so you two will get along famously. I know he's not that bright, but then again, neither are you.
Click to expand...

Yup, poor, deranged, Buttplug is such a raging fag, he sees gay where ever he goes. When I posted the definition of buttplug to show it means someone who is a "jerk" or "asshole," the raging queen accused my source, *dictionary.com*, of being ...

_"some queer site"_

... then he sees gay in straight posters here ...

... *and now*, in a failed attempt at humor, Buttplug, the gay USMB village idiot once again sees gay where there is no gay. In this case, he reveals he thinks the "cop" singer from the Village People is gay. But you poor, deranged, loser .... Victor Willis, one time married to the hot actress who played Claire Huxtable on The Cosby Show, is straight. I know this breaks your gay heart, but...

*Victor Willis*

The original lead singer of the Village People. Victor Willis was the driving force behind the group as well as *the group's only straight member*. In addition to singing lead, he also wrote such hits as YMCA, Macho Man, In the Navy, and Go West, etc.​
... lemme guess, ya raging queen.... you think *imdb.com* is "some queer site" too, don'tcha?


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Yup, poor, deranged, Buttplug


Faun Over Men is _obsessed_ with that term. 

Here it is snowflake. This one screenshot _humiliates_ you worse than Ramon Perez's screenshot humiliated him...


----------



## P@triot

QUOTE="Faun, post: 17537464, member: 33829"]Yup, poor, deranged, Buttplug [/QUOTE]
Faun Over Men is _obsessed_ with that term. 

You can't run from your slip up queer boi - no matter how much you want to run. Everyone, please enjoy post #221.


----------



## P@triot

God answered our prayers on November 8th.


> "I got to tell you when I wrote “Adios America” I thought there was a 10% chance of saving the country. On the evening of November 8, I thought, ‘Wow, we have a 90% chance now, this is a chance that comes a long once every thousand years, we can save America now'.” - Ann Coulter


I'm not sure it is even possible to repair the damage done by Barack Insane Obama (I mean, $10 trillion is unimaginable debt) but at least we have restored *liberty* by restoring the U.S. Constitution now.


----------



## P@triot

These _animals_ - who are so violent and dangerous that El Salvador is in a panic and holding emergency meetings over - are the people who the left not only invited into our nation, they insisted that these animals should be allowed to stay in the U.S. permanently.


> The Trump administration is sending violent gang members back to their home countries in droves -- so many that one country is dreading what's to come.
> 
> El Salvador authorities are holding emergency meetings and trying to come up with new laws to keep track of all the criminals being deported from the U.S., _The Washington Post_ reports.


Thank God for *President Trump*. Just compare that with what Dumbocrat Barack Insane Obama did..


> This is the opposite of what former president Barack Obama did. "The U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency released nearly 600 illegal immigrants convicted of sex crimes, many because their home countries refused to take them back, according to newly obtained documents," the _Washington Examiner_ wrote.


So Obama actually gave other nations a choice and these thugs were so bad, their own nations refused to take them back. So what did Obama do? Just turned them loose on the streets of America (while his wife and daughters were in bullet proof compounds and limos, surrounded by the finest Personal Security Details in the world, armed with fully automatic weapons). Typical lefty.

Trump Sending So Many Gang Members Back to El Salvador That Officials There Now in a Panic


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, poor, deranged, Buttplug
> 
> 
> 
> Faun Over Men is _obsessed_ with that term.
> 
> Here it is snowflake. This one screenshot _humiliates_ you worse than Ramon Perez's screenshot humiliated him...
> 
> View attachment 133829
Click to expand...

The forum notes, the poster here obsessed with gay toys ...is *you*.

I posted the definition meaning a "jerk" or "asshole"...

*buttplug*

A despised person; asshole, jerk (1980s+)​
*You're* the one who keeps posting gay references, not me.

Hell, you're so gay, you think dictionary.com is a gay website. You said so yourself.

You're so gay, you think Victor Willis, one time husband of Phylicia Rashad, is gay. You said so yourself.

You see gay where there is no gay because you're so gay.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> The forum notes...


...that you're an idiot. 

Snowflake...you mucked up big time. Like Rhode Island Representative Ramon Perez, you were multi-tasking and got your homosexual underworld post mixed up with your political post.

I've posted both the screen shot from a reputable dictionary (which had no results for that word) and a screen shot from Google proving that you're lying about the definition and that you're a true flaming homosexual.

Literally *nobody* on Earth calls someone a (and I quote) "buttplug" if they want to call them an asshole. Nobody. You know why? Because they don't mean the same thing. One is a crude term for a body part, the other is not part of the human body. _Oops_...


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum notes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...that you're an idiot.
> 
> Snowflake...you mucked up big time. Like Rhode Island Representative Ramon Perez, you were multi-tasking and got your homosexual underworld post mixed up with your political post.
> 
> I've posted both the screen shot from a reputable dictionary (which had no results for that word) and a screen shot from Google proving that you're lying about the definition and that you're a true flaming homosexual.
> 
> Literally *nobody* on Earth calls someone a (and I quote) "buttplug" if they want to call them an asshole. Nobody. You know why? Because they don't mean the same thing. One is a crude term for a body part, the other is not part of the human body. _Oops_...
Click to expand...

Poor, Buttplug. 

Still can't get over the fact that I posted this definition of "Buttplug."

*buttplug*

A despised person; asshole, jerk (1980s+)​
Yup, he's such a raging fag, he sees gay where ever he goes. When I posted the definition of buttplug to show it means someone who is a "jerk" or "asshole," the raging queen accused my source, *dictionary.com*, of being ...

_"some queer site"_

... then he sees gay in straight posters here ...

... *and now*, in a failed attempt at humor, Buttplug, the gay USMB village idiot once again sees gay where there is no gay. In this case, he reveals he thinks the "cop" singer from the Village People is gay. But you poor, deranged, loser .... Victor Willis, one time married to the hot actress who played Claire Huxtable on The Cosby Show, is straight. I know this breaks your gay heart, but...

*Victor Willis*

The original lead singer of the Village People. Victor Willis was the driving force behind the group as well as *the group's only straight member*. In addition to singing lead, he also wrote such hits as YMCA, Macho Man, In the Navy, and Go West, etc.​
... lemme guess, ya raging queen.... you think *imdb.com* is "some queer site" too, don'tcha?


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Still can't get over the fact that I posted this definition of "Buttplug."


Actually...I can't get over the fact that you missed up your websites. 

Snowflake...you mucked up big time. Like Rhode Island Representative Ramon Perez, you were multi-tasking and got your homosexual underworld post mixed up with your political post.

I've posted both the screen shot from a reputable dictionary (which had no results for that word) and a screen shot from Google proving that you're lying about the definition and that you're a true flaming homosexual.

Literally *nobody* on Earth calls someone a (and I quote) "buttplug" if they want to call them an asshole. Nobody. You know why? Because they don't mean the same thing. One is a crude term for a body part, the other is not part of the human body. _Oops_...


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't get over the fact that I posted this definition of "Buttplug."
> 
> 
> 
> Actually...I can't get over the fact that you missed up your websites.
> 
> Snowflake...you mucked up big time. Like Rhode Island Representative Ramon Perez, you were multi-tasking and got your homosexual underworld post mixed up with your political post.
> 
> I've posted both the screen shot from a reputable dictionary (which had no results for that word) and a screen shot from Google proving that you're lying about the definition and that you're a true flaming homosexual.
> 
> Literally *nobody* on Earth calls someone a (and I quote) "buttplug" if they want to call them an asshole. Nobody. You know why? Because they don't mean the same thing. One is a crude term for a body part, the other is not part of the human body. _Oops_...
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

I couldn't have "missed up" websites, even if I wanted to. To post that website, I had to 1) search for the word, "buttplug"; 2) click on the link to dictionary.com; 3) copy the URL; 4) in the forum's reply textarea, type "[url=" ... paste the URL I copied from dictionary.com ... and then type, "][b]buttplug[/b][/url]"; 5) go back to dictionary.com and select & copy the definition; 6) come back here and paste the definition; 7) indent the link & definition; 8) click on [post reply];

.... so, no. I didn't "missed up." In fact, I was just as deliberate to post what I did as you were deliberate to hunt on the Internet for gay sex toys and then post what you ordered online.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.
> 
> All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.
> 
> I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Neither party likes him, nor does the press
Click to expand...


Dude you are just proving WHY for the OP he may just be our first REAL president we have had since JFK who serves the people instead of the bankers and follows the constitution.

that is because you may not know this but BOTH parties are corrupt,it is a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep think they have a choice in who gets elected.Trump it appears is not part of that establishment,that he is a RINO. 
so of course both corrupt parties hate him for folllowing the constitution.

oh the lamestream media is controlled by the CIA so of course the media hates him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
Click to expand...



and dont forget that mass murderer knowingly knew they would bomb pearl harbour and let it happen on purpose.


----------



## P@triot

Votto said:


> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?


Yeah...but only in the eyes of the hard-core progressives. All rational historians consider FDR to be a nightmare and one of the worst presidents in U.S. history.

FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...but only in the eyes of the hard-core progressives. All rational historians consider FDR to be a nightmare and one of the worst presidents in U.S. history.
> 
> FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate
Click to expand...


same with ronald reagan who the american sheep for the most part thought  was such a great president as well.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

Declaring the press the "enemy", is not respecting the Constitution.  Trashing the Judicial branch in this country, is not respecting the Constitution.  Constantly lying to this country, is not............aw, fuck it!


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> View attachment 137082


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> Declaring the press the "enemy", is not respecting the Constitution.


No - not respecting *President Trump's* 1st Amendment *right* to Freedom of Speech is not respecting the U.S. Constitution. That's what _you_ are doing. Typical of the left to accuse others of what they are guilty of themselves.

When President Trump sends in the military to shut down the media - come talk to me. Until then, you sound like a buffoon complaining that he doesn't respect the U.S. Constitution by exercising his constitutional rights.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137082
Click to expand...

Oh look....Faun Over Men _immediately_ resorts to homosexuality (as _always_). He inadvertently mixed up this website once with one of his underground homosexual websites and he got caught doing it. You'd think he would be a little more cautious about resorting to homosexuality but I think it runs so deep in his blood stream (along with HIV probably ) that he can't help himself.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look....Faun Over Men _immediately_ resorts to homosexuality (as _always_). He inadvertently mixed up this website once with one of his underground homosexual websites and he got caught doing it. You'd think he would be a little more cautious about resorting to homosexuality but I think it runs so deep in his blood stream (along with HIV probably ) that he can't help himself.
Click to expand...

LOL

You're *still* calling *dictionary.com* a _"homosexual website??"_


----------



## koshergrl

Care4all said:


> president Trump is in way over his head...  and Pence is too...  both seem to simply be drowning in incompetency...
> 
> his bragging that he ''hires only the best people'' is turning out like his hand picked Trump University Scam....



I haven't seen any evidence of incompetency. 

CNN is going down. 
He's getting things done. 

And the left is losing it's mind. 

win, win, win.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> No - not respecting *President Trump's* 1st Amendment *right* to Freedom of Speech is not respecting the U.S. Constitution. That's what _you_ are doing. Typical of the left to accuse others of what they are guilty of themselves.
> 
> When President Trump sends in the military to shut down the media - come talk to me. Until then, you sound like a buffoon complaining that he doesn't respect the U.S. Constitution by exercising his constitutional rights.


He declared a 1st amendment right, the "enemy".


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No - not respecting *President Trump's* 1st Amendment *right* to Freedom of Speech is not respecting the U.S. Constitution. That's what _you_ are doing. Typical of the left to accuse others of what they are guilty of themselves.
> 
> When President Trump sends in the military to shut down the media - come talk to me. Until then, you sound like a buffoon complaining that he doesn't respect the U.S. Constitution by exercising his constitutional rights.
> 
> 
> 
> He declared a 1st amendment right, the "enemy".
Click to expand...

He exercised his own 1st Amendment right of freedom of speech by pointing out how the left has turned the media into the Department of Propaganda for progressives. And he was vindicated just last week when 3 CNN reporters were forced to resign for their fake news. AND....one was caught on video admitting that there is absolutely *no* evidence regarding the Russia conspiracy.


----------



## Siete

Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time

Donald Trump will go down IN HISTORY as the greasiest President of all time.

FTFY


----------



## P@triot

Well done, Mr. President. Well done. 


> Mr. Trump’s first quarter salary of $78,333 was matched by an anonymous donor who gave another $22,000, bringing the gift to $100,000, Interior Secretary Ryan Zinke said.
> 
> The donation will restore an historic house on the battlefield, and will help replace fencing.



Donald Trump donates first presidential paycheck to Antietam battlefield


----------



## dblack

[QUOTE="P@triot, post: 17661052, member:


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> He exercised his own 1st Amendment right of freedom of speech by pointing out how the left has turned the media into the Department of Propaganda for progressives. And he was vindicated just last week when 3 CNN reporters were forced to resign for their fake news. AND....one was caught on video admitting that there is absolutely *no* evidence regarding the Russia conspiracy.


Oh shut up!  The only thing fake, is you acting like  you said something significant.


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He exercised his own 1st Amendment right of freedom of speech by pointing out how the left has turned the media into the Department of Propaganda for progressives. And he was vindicated just last week when 3 CNN reporters were forced to resign for their fake news. AND....one was caught on video admitting that there is absolutely *no* evidence regarding the Russia conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shut up!  The only thing fake, is you acting like  you said something significant.
Click to expand...

"Oh shut up" - how intelligent. A good response to when one doesn't want to acknowledge how CNN was caught on video admitting they fabricate the news for ratings.

The best part about their fake news? Your realization that you were dumb enough to be duped by it.


----------



## P@triot

President Trump has signed twice as many laws as Barack Insane Obama at the same point in his presidency - and the legislation has taken a fraction of what the idiotic "we love to hear ourselves" legislation of the Dumbocrats took.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> "Oh shut up" - how intelligent. A good response to when one doesn't want to acknowledge how CNN was caught on video admitting they fabricate the news for ratings.
> 
> The best part about their fake news? Your realization that you were dumb enough to be duped by it.


It's CNN's fault for not vetting their sources better.  And no, they did not admit they fabricate news for ratings.  They didn't do their due diligence when they got the story, so they got stung.  That's what happens to people when they don't do their job right.  However, there is someone out there deliberately writing these false reports and I suspect its fuckers like you.

You're trying to get everyone to think any criticism of Trump is "fake news".  Like a recording on an answering machine.  This is the same technique that is used by Zionists to shield themselves from any criticism over the fucked things they do.  Anyone who criticizes Israel, is an anti-Semite.  But the problem with you and those fucking Zionists, is you use this card for every negative thing said.


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> And no, they did not admit they fabricate news for ratings.


It's tragic how uninformed you are on _every_ issue. It's ridiculous how you insist on commenting anyway.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to have among the most successful first few months of any president in U.S. _history_...


> The number of employed Americans hit a record high of 153,168,000 in June, according to latest numbers released by the Bureau of Labor Statistics.
> 
> There were 245,000 more Americans who gained employment over the month and more individuals joined the labor force as well.


Here's the Astronomical Number of Americans Who Now Have Jobs


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> It's tragic how uninformed you are on _every_ issue. It's ridiculous how you insist on commenting anyway.


That's nothing but a hit piece on CNN and it doesn't prove your point.  I had to stop watching when the guy said, _*"If we criticized Obama as much as they criticize Trump..."*_

CNN is not fabricating the Russia story, they're trying to take advantage of it and if they get bit like Dan Rather, so be it.  But they're not creating fake news.

This, is fake news...

_*"If we criticized Obama as much as they criticize Trump..."*_​


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tragic how uninformed you are on _every_ issue. It's ridiculous how you insist on commenting anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing but a hit piece on CNN and it doesn't prove your point. CNN is not fabricating the Russia story, they're trying to take advantage of it and if they get bit like Dan Rather, so be it.  But they're not creating fake news.
Click to expand...

It's on video and _still_ you deny reality. It's hilarious when the left gets caught lying and creating fake news, you immature ideologues call it a "hit piece".

Tell me something snowflake - when the F.B.I. caught John Gotti on audio and video, was that a "hit piece"? People who aren't pathological liars pushing propaganda simply call it *evidence*.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> It's on video and _still_ you deny reality. It's hilarious when the left gets caught lying and creating fake news, you immature ideologues call it a "hit piece".
> 
> Tell me something snowflake - when the F.B.I. caught John Gotti on audio and video, was that a "hit piece"? People who aren't pathological liars pushing propaganda simply call it *evidence*.


They didn't say anywhere on the video that CNN created fake news.  They're following a story that has yet to be proven.  That's not fake, it's reporting.  Whether it is good reporting or bad reporting, will be determined as this thing plays out.  The video does not show that CNN created a fake report that shows events that did not happen.


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> They're following a story that has yet to be proven.




Do you have _any_ idea how idiotic that sounds? It's yet to be proven that you are a child molester. Would you like CNN to post your face all over the tv and internet 24x7 discussing how you are a child molester? Or would you consider that an absolute outrage? Be honest.

They are on hidden video there stating "the story is bullshit, but it gets ratings". They know it is _bullshit_. They admitted it. But they keep spreading the fake news because they hate Trump and it gives them ratings.


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> The video does not show that CNN created a fake report that shows events that did not happen.


Um...that's exactly what it shows. It amazes me that you LWNJ's will actually deny even video. You people attempt to deny the ultimate form of evidence. They clearly state that it is "*bullshit*" which means it is not an event because it *never* happened. They follow that up with admitting they do it for ratings.

That is the textbook definition of *fake news*.


----------



## deanrd

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*

Or, more likely, a modern day Benedict Arnold.


----------



## P@triot

It's so nice to have a real leader and a pragmatist in the White House again. It's nice to have a President that other world leaders respect and fear. The other world leaders used to laugh and Barack Insane Obama and then push him around. The U.S. has returned to it's rightful place atop the world.

'He Is a Very Straightforward Person.' Vladimir Putin Praises Trump's Negotiating Skills


----------



## P@triot

After 8 years of the limp-wristed, beta male, it is so awesome to have a real leader in the White House once again.

Body language expert shows who dominated the Putin Trump meeting


----------



## dblack

P@triot said:


> After 8 years of the limp-wristed, beta male, it is so awesome to have a real leader in the White House once again.
> 
> Body language expert shows who dominated the Putin Trump meeting



Heh...


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to show what a a real leader looks like. What an effective leader looks like. A government "shutdown" would be the best thing to happen to the United States as we are $20 trillion in debt and would curb spending as much as possible (obviously stuff like defense, the post office, etc. would still be running and thus funded). But the unconstitutional nonsense would stop.


> After being heavily criticized for not including funding for a border wall in a previous budget bill, President Trump is said to be willing to take drastic steps to force funding in the next budget. A Freedom Caucus congressman says Trump is willing to force a government shutdown if his border wall isn’t funded.


Of course, the left can't handle that. So if they choose the other option, then the wall gets funded and built - exactly as *President Trump* promised. So we either get border security or a reduction in government spending. We win either way (also as President Trump promised).

Trump to take drastic steps to force Democrats to fund border wall


----------



## P@triot

It is hard to argue with him...

Trump: I've 'done more in five months than practically any president in history'


----------



## P@triot

It's nice to see an adult and a real leader to take action to turn around the nightmare created by progressives. Our veterans deserve the best healthcare in the _world_ and have received third-world healthcare thanks to the left.


> Since President Donald Trump took office, 526 employees have been fired from the Veterans Administration, 27 have been demoted, and 194 have been put on two-week suspensions for their mistreatment of veterans.


Credit Where Credit Is Due: Trump’s Firings at the VA Are a Bright Spot in a Dark Week


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> It is hard to argue with him...
> 
> Trump: I've 'done more in five months than practically any president in history'


Yeah, but he's delusional. He also _thinks_ he had the biggest electoral college win since Reagan.


----------



## P@triot

After 8 years of the limp-wristed, anti-American, marxist idiot Barack Insane Obama, I had forgotten what a real U.S. president looks like.

Make America Great Again


----------



## dblack

P@triot said:


> After 8 years of the limp-wristed, anti-American, marxist idiot Barack Insane Obama, I had forgotten what a real U.S. president looks like.
> 
> Make America Great Again


----------



## deanrd

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*

Most likely the most infamous.


----------



## Moonglow

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
*



*


----------



## P@triot

So....much....winning


> The United States will waive environmental rules so extra barriers can be built to bar illegal immigrants from crossing the border with Mexico near San Diego, the Department of Homeland Security said on Tuesday.
> 
> The projects, on about 15 miles (24 km) of the frontier extending east from the Pacific Ocean, are part of President Donald Trump's planned wall between the United States and Mexico.


Securing the borders, restoring constitutional government, preserving liberty, being fiscally responsible....hot damn it is *great* to be an American _again_!

U.S. eases environment laws for Mexico border wall near San Diego


----------



## P@triot

The Dow Jones is absolutely exploding - hitting record highs today. The unemployment numbers were released - it's 4.3% (a 16-year low). President Trump is averaging 184,000 jobs per month. Over 1 million jobs have been created since President Trump's inauguration.


----------



## Flash

NYcarbineer said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
Click to expand...


You are confused Moon Bat.

Immigration has been determined by the Supreme Court to be a federal issue.  When Texas and Arizona tried to do their own immigration the Court put an end to it.

The same thing applies to the big city Communists havens.

Stop being a nitwit.  It just makes you look foolish when you post your ignorant stuff.


----------



## P@triot

Flash said:


> Immigration has been determined by the Supreme Court to be a federal issue.


The Supreme Court didn't establish that - the U.S. Constitution did.


----------



## Flash

P@triot said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration has been determined by the Supreme Court to be a federal issue.
> 
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court didn't establish that - the U.S. Constitution did.
Click to expand...


True.  The Supreme Court upheld the Constitution by making the decision.


----------



## my2¢

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time *

.... it's something to hope for but it would take tremendous odds for me to lay any money on it.  I do wish us luck.


----------



## eddiew37

my2¢ said:


> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time *
> 
> .... it's something to hope for but it would take tremendous odds for me to lay any money on it.  I do wish us luck.


I'm hoping for the shortest presidency for him


----------



## eddiew37

P@triot said:


> The Dow Jones is absolutely exploding - hitting record highs today. The unemployment numbers were released - it's 4.3% (a 16-year low). President Trump is averaging 184,000 jobs per month. Over 1 million jobs have been created since President Trump's inauguration.


ALL because Obama left a great America to the POS ,,,  Trump is an AH a blundering AH  just like most republicans on this board,  racists ignorant facists


----------



## dblack

I hope Trump goes down quickly and painlessly. I don't want to see any human suffer needlessly.


----------



## eddiew37

dblack said:


> I hope Trump goes down quickly and painlessly. I don't want to see any human suffer needlessly.


Trumps bullshit beginning to stink
*Trumpovitch's bullshit beginning to stink to...*



... the Retarded Right Wing. The old maxim that ends with fooling all of the people all of the time is proving true. 

Trump supporters' optimism starting to wear off - CNNPolitics


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues (as does the denial of progressives)...

Strong Jobs Report for July Gives Trump Momentum for Tax Reform


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues reverse of all the illegal, unethical, and unconstitutional activities of the corrupt Obama Administration

Trump Justice Department Ends Operation Choke Point


----------



## Snouter

It is not just the Obama administration that The Donald is fighting, it is the entire Swamp establishment.  If anything, he proved it exists and seemingly impossible to stop.  That alone makes him the greatest President since Adams, not sure which one.


----------



## HappyJoy

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*

Sounds like something Putin would say while Trump is kneeling in front of him.


----------



## 2aguy

HappyJoy said:


> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> Sounds like something Putin would say while Trump is kneeling in front of him.




4 days of lying about Trump....you assholes lied about what he said, the cowards and quislings in the Republican Party ran for the hills......Trump told the Truth...he went up 4 points in the polls....

You dumb fuck.


----------



## HappyJoy

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> Sounds like something Putin would say while Trump is kneeling in front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days of lying about Trump....you assholes lied about what he said, the cowards and quislings in the Republican Party ran for the hills......Trump told the Truth...he went up 4 points in the polls....
> 
> You dumb fuck.
Click to expand...


4 whole points?  How many points is he in the negative, boy genius? When did you start believing in polls?


----------



## 2aguy

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> Sounds like something Putin would say while Trump is kneeling in front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days of lying about Trump....you assholes lied about what he said, the cowards and quislings in the Republican Party ran for the hills......Trump told the Truth...he went up 4 points in the polls....
> 
> You dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 whole points?  How many points is he in the negative, boy genius? When did you start believing in polls?
Click to expand...



Shit head..guess when he was at 38% before.....Nov. 8, 2016...........guess what happened on Nov. 9th......moron.


----------



## HappyJoy

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> Sounds like something Putin would say while Trump is kneeling in front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days of lying about Trump....you assholes lied about what he said, the cowards and quislings in the Republican Party ran for the hills......Trump told the Truth...he went up 4 points in the polls....
> 
> You dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 whole points?  How many points is he in the negative, boy genius? When did you start believing in polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit head..guess when he was at 38% before.....Nov. 8, 2016...........guess what happened on Nov. 9th......moron.
Click to expand...


Lost by 3 million votes?  Barely won three states that put him over? 

Also, I wouldn't compare Presidential approval polls to those of when he is a candidate. No sitting President in the history of polling has consistently been as underwater as Trump and since his inauguration those polls show he is less popular now.


----------



## oreo

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



That's a very funny statement, in light that Trump stated on FOX NEWS that the U.S. Constitution is an archaic system and is *"really bad for this country."*

*



In an interview with Fox News to mark the milestone, the Republican called the system of checks and balances on power “archaic”.“It’s a very rough system,” he said. “It’s an archaic system … It’s really a bad thing for the country.”

Click to expand...

**Donald Trump blames the 'archaic' and 'really bad' US Constitution for his problems*


----------



## 2aguy

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> Sounds like something Putin would say while Trump is kneeling in front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days of lying about Trump....you assholes lied about what he said, the cowards and quislings in the Republican Party ran for the hills......Trump told the Truth...he went up 4 points in the polls....
> 
> You dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 whole points?  How many points is he in the negative, boy genius? When did you start believing in polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit head..guess when he was at 38% before.....Nov. 8, 2016...........guess what happened on Nov. 9th......moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost by 3 million votes?  Barely won three states that put him over?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't compare Presidential approval polls to those of when he is a candidate. No sitting President in the history of polling has consistently been as underwater as Trump and since his inauguration those polls show he is less popular now.
Click to expand...



You can count illegal alien votes, but they don't count.


----------



## HappyJoy

2aguy said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> Sounds like something Putin would say while Trump is kneeling in front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days of lying about Trump....you assholes lied about what he said, the cowards and quislings in the Republican Party ran for the hills......Trump told the Truth...he went up 4 points in the polls....
> 
> You dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 whole points?  How many points is he in the negative, boy genius? When did you start believing in polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit head..guess when he was at 38% before.....Nov. 8, 2016...........guess what happened on Nov. 9th......moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost by 3 million votes?  Barely won three states that put him over?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't compare Presidential approval polls to those of when he is a candidate. No sitting President in the history of polling has consistently been as underwater as Trump and since his inauguration those polls show he is less popular now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can count illegal alien votes, but they don't count.
Click to expand...


You're right, they don't count, he lost by 3 million.  He's less popular today than when he was inaugurated and consistently less popular than any other president at this time in their first term.  That's where it is.


----------



## Snouter

oreo, go ahead.  Make my day.  You know what I taking about!


----------



## BrokeLoser

HappyJoy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days of lying about Trump....you assholes lied about what he said, the cowards and quislings in the Republican Party ran for the hills......Trump told the Truth...he went up 4 points in the polls....
> 
> You dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 whole points?  How many points is he in the negative, boy genius? When did you start believing in polls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shit head..guess when he was at 38% before.....Nov. 8, 2016...........guess what happened on Nov. 9th......moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost by 3 million votes?  Barely won three states that put him over?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't compare Presidential approval polls to those of when he is a candidate. No sitting President in the history of polling has consistently been as underwater as Trump and since his inauguration those polls show he is less popular now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can count illegal alien votes, but they don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, they don't count, he lost by 3 million.  He's less popular today than when he was inaugurated and consistently less popular than any other president at this time in their first term.  That's where it is.
Click to expand...



True story...HRC won Loon York, North Mexico (California), the vote from illegitimate classless un-American's including but not limited to; Feminazi's, low-life's and bottom feeders, weirdos, illegals, men in dresses, pole puffers....etc, etc
Trump won the vote from legitimate American's who matter.
MAKE AMERICA AMERICAN AGAIN!


----------



## HappyJoy

BrokeLoser said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 whole points?  How many points is he in the negative, boy genius? When did you start believing in polls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit head..guess when he was at 38% before.....Nov. 8, 2016...........guess what happened on Nov. 9th......moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost by 3 million votes?  Barely won three states that put him over?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't compare Presidential approval polls to those of when he is a candidate. No sitting President in the history of polling has consistently been as underwater as Trump and since his inauguration those polls show he is less popular now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can count illegal alien votes, but they don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, they don't count, he lost by 3 million.  He's less popular today than when he was inaugurated and consistently less popular than any other president at this time in their first term.  That's where it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True story...HRC won Loon York, North Mexico (California), the vote from illegitimate classless un-American's including but not limited to; Feminazi's, low-life's and bottom feeders, weirdos, illegals, men in dresses, pole puffers....etc, etc
> Trump won the vote from legitimate American's who matter.
> MAKE AMERICA AMERICAN AGAIN!
Click to expand...


Well, in reality she won the vote of more Americans than Trump regardless of your slack jawed elitism.


----------



## BrokeLoser

HappyJoy said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit head..guess when he was at 38% before.....Nov. 8, 2016...........guess what happened on Nov. 9th......moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost by 3 million votes?  Barely won three states that put him over?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't compare Presidential approval polls to those of when he is a candidate. No sitting President in the history of polling has consistently been as underwater as Trump and since his inauguration those polls show he is less popular now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can count illegal alien votes, but they don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, they don't count, he lost by 3 million.  He's less popular today than when he was inaugurated and consistently less popular than any other president at this time in their first term.  That's where it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True story...HRC won Loon York, North Mexico (California), the vote from illegitimate classless un-American's including but not limited to; Feminazi's, low-life's and bottom feeders, weirdos, illegals, men in dresses, pole puffers....etc, etc
> Trump won the vote from legitimate American's who matter.
> MAKE AMERICA AMERICAN AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in reality she won the vote of more Americans than Trump regardless of your slack jawed elitism.
Click to expand...


Just making a point; thank God our system prevents our lowest grade from being able to choose our POTUS...You agree...right?


----------



## SYTFE

Funniest thread title ever posted in the history of the internet.


----------



## HappyJoy

BrokeLoser said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost by 3 million votes?  Barely won three states that put him over?
> 
> Also, I wouldn't compare Presidential approval polls to those of when he is a candidate. No sitting President in the history of polling has consistently been as underwater as Trump and since his inauguration those polls show he is less popular now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can count illegal alien votes, but they don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, they don't count, he lost by 3 million.  He's less popular today than when he was inaugurated and consistently less popular than any other president at this time in their first term.  That's where it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True story...HRC won Loon York, North Mexico (California), the vote from illegitimate classless un-American's including but not limited to; Feminazi's, low-life's and bottom feeders, weirdos, illegals, men in dresses, pole puffers....etc, etc
> Trump won the vote from legitimate American's who matter.
> MAKE AMERICA AMERICAN AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in reality she won the vote of more Americans than Trump regardless of your slack jawed elitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just making a point; thank God our system prevents our lowest grade from being able to choose our POTUS...You agree...right?
Click to expand...


You're not making a point, you're picking and choosing who is a 'real American'. Makes you kind of an elitist. 

And no, our system obviously doesn't prevent trash from being elected. Two out of the last three elections that resulted in a Republican President the winner received fewer votes. The last guy left office in disgrace, the current guy is a fucking laughing stock.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*




Just a little update: *Trump is so far going into history as one of the worst, most unpopular, least effective presidents yet.*


----------



## BrokeLoser

HappyJoy said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can count illegal alien votes, but they don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, they don't count, he lost by 3 million.  He's less popular today than when he was inaugurated and consistently less popular than any other president at this time in their first term.  That's where it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True story...HRC won Loon York, North Mexico (California), the vote from illegitimate classless un-American's including but not limited to; Feminazi's, low-life's and bottom feeders, weirdos, illegals, men in dresses, pole puffers....etc, etc
> Trump won the vote from legitimate American's who matter.
> MAKE AMERICA AMERICAN AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in reality she won the vote of more Americans than Trump regardless of your slack jawed elitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just making a point; thank God our system prevents our lowest grade from being able to choose our POTUS...You agree...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not making a point, you're picking and choosing who is a 'real American'. Makes you kind of an elitist.
> 
> And no, our system obviously doesn't prevent trash from being elected. Two out of the last three elections that resulted in a Republican President the winner received fewer votes. The last guy left office in disgrace, the current guy is a fucking laughing stock.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I guess I'm a bit of an "elitist". I believe REAL American's hold themselves to a higher standard...most spend their lives becoming better and or doing better. These REAL American's take great pride in self and country. They tend to be hard working, moral folks with firm family values. They "pay it forward" by exhausting all effort parenting their children and doing right.
You see, it's a behavioral thing...standing on this soil does not make one an American in the eyes of quality American's. I know this hurts your feelings as Liberals believe simply breathing oxygen qualifies one as an American great.

Regarding our voting system...actually I was making a point that you wouldn't allow to settle....again, it hurts your feelings.
Imagine what type of society we'd have if the only folks that could vote were welfare dependents, minorities, barely American immigrants, illegals,  criminals, pole puffers, men in dresses and total whack-jobs....Do you see "the point" now? Shit, I just described the only people who vote Democrat these days....there would be no need for the GOP...huh?


----------



## postman

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little update: *Trump is so far going into history as one of the worst, most unpopular, least effective presidents yet.*
Click to expand...


Maybe in the future the measure of "greatness" will be in how little you actually did.  That all Trump did, was let the economy continue along the course that Obama set, and _*laissez*_-_*faire* _it.


----------



## BrokeLoser

postman said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little update: *Trump is so far going into history as one of the worst, most unpopular, least effective presidents yet.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe in the future the measure of "greatness" will be in how little you actually did.  That all Trump did, was let the economy continue along the course that Obama set, and _*laissez*_-_*faire* _it.
Click to expand...


In all fairness my 14 year old could have set this country on course with $10 trillion of other people's money. Regardless of your subjective trivia...Here's what we have on Donny T's watch.
Jobs...UP
Consumer confidence / spending....UP
Real estate values...UP
Stock market....UP
Deportation of third world filth....UP
illegal immigration....DOWN
REAL American unity....way up
TRUMPS GREATEST ACCOMPLISHMENT IN JUST 7 MONTHS:
High quality REAL American's feel confident in government again while the piece of shits continue to piss their pants and feel like the piece of shits they actually are...(a priceless accomplishment)...haha...I could go on and on...this guy is absolutely KILLIN' IT and our whackos, criminals, illegals and bottom feeders can't stand it....hahaha

Remember, it's only been seven months...it will take some time to undue years of corruption. How long does the planning stage of building a massive wall take? If it weren't for the GOP establishment RINO's the DNC would be fucked...John ShitStain may fall six feet under tonight, that alone will open things up for the GOP.
This admin will continue bitch-slapping the un-American filth among us for another 7.5 years....get yourself and your shit right or get ran over. Pretty simple.


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> That's a very funny statement, in light that Trump stated on FOX NEWS that the U.S. Constitution is an archaic system and is *"really bad for this country."*


Oreo sure does love her pictures. That's a sign of the uneducated. Those who struggle with reading and/or reading comprehension respond better to cartoons.

Here's the thing Oreo...the reason you spend your time confused, angry, and frustrated is because you're a butt-hurt little girl. You can't overcome _words_.

Like most adults - I care about *actions*. And *President Trump's* actions have all been constitutional. And his words have caused the confused, uneducated left to start embracing the constitution out of their irrational fear.


----------



## P@triot

postman said:


> Maybe in the future the measure of "greatness" will be in how little you actually did.  That all Trump did, was let the economy continue along the course that Obama set, and _*laissez*_-_*faire* _it.


When it comes to the federal government - doing little is the best thing for the American people. But that being said, your post is astoundingly ignorant (typical of your side of the aisle).

*President Trump* rolled back all of Barack Insane Obama's illegal/unconstitutional "Presidential Memorandums". He eliminated job-killing regulations. He approved the Keystone Pipeline. He renegotiated trade agreements in the U.S.'s favor.

And Obama didn't set a course for the economy - he _destroyed_ it. After two years of catastrophic failure by Obama, the American people turned to conservatives nation wide in the 2010 mid-terms to rescue the economy. It worked.


----------



## P@triot

HappyJoy said:


> The last guy left office in disgrace, the current guy is a fucking laughing stock.


Only in the minds of the uninformed, uneducated left-wing idiots who are pissed off that they can't have communism.


----------



## HappyJoy

BrokeLoser said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, they don't count, he lost by 3 million.  He's less popular today than when he was inaugurated and consistently less popular than any other president at this time in their first term.  That's where it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True story...HRC won Loon York, North Mexico (California), the vote from illegitimate classless un-American's including but not limited to; Feminazi's, low-life's and bottom feeders, weirdos, illegals, men in dresses, pole puffers....etc, etc
> Trump won the vote from legitimate American's who matter.
> MAKE AMERICA AMERICAN AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, in reality she won the vote of more Americans than Trump regardless of your slack jawed elitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just making a point; thank God our system prevents our lowest grade from being able to choose our POTUS...You agree...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not making a point, you're picking and choosing who is a 'real American'. Makes you kind of an elitist.
> 
> And no, our system obviously doesn't prevent trash from being elected. Two out of the last three elections that resulted in a Republican President the winner received fewer votes. The last guy left office in disgrace, the current guy is a fucking laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess I'm a bit of an "elitist". I believe REAL American's hold themselves to a higher standard...most spend their lives becoming better and or doing better. These REAL American's take great pride in self and country. They tend to be hard working, moral folks with firm family values. They "pay it forward" by exhausting all effort parenting their children and doing right.
> You see, it's a behavioral thing...standing on this soil does not make one an American in the eyes of quality American's. I know this hurts your feelings as Liberals believe simply breathing oxygen qualifies one as an American great.
> 
> Regarding our voting system...actually I was making a point that you wouldn't allow to settle....again, it hurts your feelings.
> Imagine what type of society we'd have if the only folks that could vote were welfare dependents, minorities, barely American immigrants, illegals,  criminals, pole puffers, men in dresses and total whack-jobs....Do you see "the point" now? Shit, I just described the only people who vote Democrat these days....there would be no need for the GOP...huh?
Click to expand...


It took all that just to confirm my point?


----------



## HappyJoy

P@triot said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last guy left office in disgrace, the current guy is a fucking laughing stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the minds of the uninformed, uneducated left-wing idiots who are pissed off that they can't have communism.
Click to expand...


Oh, communism, yeah...gee...darn it.


----------



## oreo

P@triot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very funny statement, in light that Trump stated on FOX NEWS that the U.S. Constitution is an archaic system and is *"really bad for this country."*
> 
> 
> 
> Oreo sure does love her pictures. That's a sign of the uneducated. Those who struggle with reading and/or reading comprehension respond better to cartoons.
> 
> Here's the thing Oreo...the reason you spend your time confused, angry, and frustrated is because you're a butt-hurt little girl. You can't overcome _words_.
> 
> Like most adults - I care about *actions*. And *President Trump's* actions have all been constitutional. And his words have caused the confused, uneducated left to start embracing the constitution out of their irrational fear.
Click to expand...



Well there's really nothing *dumber* than praising Trump (claiming he's teaching everyone about the U.S. Constitution) while claiming you're a constitutionalist-- and *you didn't know* that Trump stated the Constitution is really a bad thing for this country.



> In an interview with Fox News to mark the milestone, the Republican called the system of checks and balances on power “archaic”. “It’s a very rough system,” he said. “It’s an archaic system … It’s really a bad thing for the country.”


*Donald Trump blames the 'archaic' and 'really bad' US Constitution for his problems*

*




*


----------



## BrokeLoser

HappyJoy said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> True story...HRC won Loon York, North Mexico (California), the vote from illegitimate classless un-American's including but not limited to; Feminazi's, low-life's and bottom feeders, weirdos, illegals, men in dresses, pole puffers....etc, etc
> Trump won the vote from legitimate American's who matter.
> MAKE AMERICA AMERICAN AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in reality she won the vote of more Americans than Trump regardless of your slack jawed elitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just making a point; thank God our system prevents our lowest grade from being able to choose our POTUS...You agree...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not making a point, you're picking and choosing who is a 'real American'. Makes you kind of an elitist.
> 
> And no, our system obviously doesn't prevent trash from being elected. Two out of the last three elections that resulted in a Republican President the winner received fewer votes. The last guy left office in disgrace, the current guy is a fucking laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess I'm a bit of an "elitist". I believe REAL American's hold themselves to a higher standard...most spend their lives becoming better and or doing better. These REAL American's take great pride in self and country. They tend to be hard working, moral folks with firm family values. They "pay it forward" by exhausting all effort parenting their children and doing right.
> You see, it's a behavioral thing...standing on this soil does not make one an American in the eyes of quality American's. I know this hurts your feelings as Liberals believe simply breathing oxygen qualifies one as an American great.
> 
> Regarding our voting system...actually I was making a point that you wouldn't allow to settle....again, it hurts your feelings.
> Imagine what type of society we'd have if the only folks that could vote were welfare dependents, minorities, barely American immigrants, illegals,  criminals, pole puffers, men in dresses and total whack-jobs....Do you see "the point" now? Shit, I just described the only people who vote Democrat these days....there would be no need for the GOP...huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took all that just to confirm my point?
Click to expand...


Yeah, yeah....let's go with that. Typical spin from the backward and twisted folks on the Left. Good stuff.


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> Well there's really nothing *dumber* than praising Trump (claiming he's teaching everyone about the U.S. Constitution) while claiming you're a constitutionalist


Oh I see the problem...you're completely illiterate. I thought you were just partially illiterate. Now the pictures in _every_ post make even more sense. I never said President Trump was "teaching everyone about the U.S. Constitution". I said he was causing bat-shit crazy, anti-American left-wingers (such as yourself) to embrace the U.S. Constitution. There is a monumental difference there.


oreo said:


> -- and *you didn't know* that Trump stated the Constitution is really bad for this country.


Bwahahahaha! Snowflake, _everybody_ knows that he said that. The left-wing media covers everything he says ad nauseam. The fact that you think you were privy to top secret classified information there is fall down hilarious.


----------



## IsaacNewton

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



And a huge pile of steaming wet rhinoceros shit might go down in history as the greatest gourmet meal of all time.


----------



## Flash

Trump will be the greatest President and he followed the worst.  Kind of ironic, isn't it?


----------



## AntonToo

BrokeLoser said:


> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little update: *Trump is so far going into history as one of the worst, most unpopular, least effective presidents yet.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe in the future the measure of "greatness" will be in how little you actually did.  That all Trump did, was let the economy continue along the course that Obama set, and _*laissez*_-_*faire* _it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all fairness my 14 year old could have set this country on course with $10 trillion of other people's money. Regardless of your subjective trivia...Here's what we have on Donny T's watch.
> Jobs...UP
> Consumer confidence / spending....UP
> Real estate values...UP
> Stock market....UP
> Deportation of third world filth....UP
> illegal immigration....DOWN
> REAL American unity....way up
> TRUMPS GREATEST ACCOMPLISHMENT IN JUST 7 MONTHS:
> High quality REAL American's feel confident in government again while the piece of shits continue to piss their pants and feel like the piece of shits they actually are...(a priceless accomplishment)...haha...I could go on and on...this guy is absolutely KILLIN' IT and our whackos, criminals, illegals and bottom feeders can't stand it....hahaha
> 
> Remember, it's only been seven months...it will take some time to undue years of corruption. How long does the planning stage of building a massive wall take? If it weren't for the GOP establishment RINO's the DNC would be fucked...John ShitStain may fall six feet under tonight, that alone will open things up for the GOP.
> This admin will continue bitch-slapping the un-American filth among us for another 7.5 years....get yourself and your shit right or get ran over. Pretty simple.
Click to expand...


You live out on the moon, no other way to explain it.

Everything you said about Trump was even more true under Obama (way more jobs, way more stock market growth, way more real estate growth etc. etc. etc), except Bush handed off to him a Great Recession, while Obama handed Trump a healthy economy on auto-pilot with near full employment, record high stock market and corporate profits.

THERE IS A DIFFERENCE and historians are well of aware of it.


----------



## AntonToo

Flash said:


> Trump will be the greatest President and he followed the worst.  Kind of ironic, isn't it?



Yea very ironic, considering Obama has already secured himself a place in history with a well above average Presidency (12th best according recent survey of historians) and you "Trump is da greatest" is just something Trumpsters like to fantasize about


----------



## BrokeLoser

antontoo said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little update: *Trump is so far going into history as one of the worst, most unpopular, least effective presidents yet.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe in the future the measure of "greatness" will be in how little you actually did.  That all Trump did, was let the economy continue along the course that Obama set, and _*laissez*_-_*faire* _it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In all fairness my 14 year old could have set this country on course with $10 trillion of other people's money. Regardless of your subjective trivia...Here's what we have on Donny T's watch.
> Jobs...UP
> Consumer confidence / spending....UP
> Real estate values...UP
> Stock market....UP
> Deportation of third world filth....UP
> illegal immigration....DOWN
> REAL American unity....way up
> TRUMPS GREATEST ACCOMPLISHMENT IN JUST 7 MONTHS:
> High quality REAL American's feel confident in government again while the piece of shits continue to piss their pants and feel like the piece of shits they actually are...(a priceless accomplishment)...haha...I could go on and on...this guy is absolutely KILLIN' IT and our whackos, criminals, illegals and bottom feeders can't stand it....hahaha
> 
> Remember, it's only been seven months...it will take some time to undue years of corruption. How long does the planning stage of building a massive wall take? If it weren't for the GOP establishment RINO's the DNC would be fucked...John ShitStain may fall six feet under tonight, that alone will open things up for the GOP.
> This admin will continue bitch-slapping the un-American filth among us for another 7.5 years....get yourself and your shit right or get ran over. Pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live out on the moon, no other way to explain it.
> 
> Everything you said about Trump was even more true under Obama (way more jobs, way more stock market growth, way more real estate growth etc. etc. etc), except Bush handed off to him a Great Recession, while Obama handed Trump a healthy economy on auto-pilot with near full employment, record high stock market and corporate profits.
> 
> THERE IS A DIFFERENCE and historians are well of aware of it.
Click to expand...


This is so simple bud...you can't possibly be this fucking stupid.
In the real world when shit happens on your watch you're responsible for X shit happening. Further, my 14 year old could have "saved" this nation with $10 trillion of other people's money....your filthy, soft spoken, scrawny negro with oversized ears and un-American name couldn't have done shit any other way....Historians are fully aware of it.


----------



## AntonToo

BrokeLoser said:


> This is so simple bud...you can't possibly be this fucking stupid.
> In the real world when shit happens on your watch you're responsible for X shit happening. Further, my 14 year old could have "saved" this nation with $10 trillion off other people's money....your filthy, soft spoken, scrawny negro with oversized ears and un-American name couldn't have done shit any other way....Historians are fully aware of it.



You are blaming Great Recession on Obama, talking some looney racial and EAR nonsense, while calling someone fucking stupid.

Keep going, you are totally





P.S. You seriously need to look at the causes of deficits and debts, because that's just another piece of nonsense you are spewing at this point.


----------



## Camp

A President's greatness is judged by their legacy, the pro's and con's, positive and negative of what they leave behind to influence and impact future generations. The everyday discussions, policies, programs, etc. that have an impact only while a President is in power and perhaps for a few years after their leaving office mean very little. It if far too soon to predict what the trump legacy will be.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



Dreyfuss and Tucker Carlson, two pretenders who act for the camera.  Good job, putzy.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Camp said:


> A President's greatness is judged by their legacy, the pro's and con's, positive and negative of what they leave behind to influence and impact future generations. The everyday discussions, policies, programs, etc. that have an impact only while a President is in power and perhaps for a few years after their leaving office mean very little. It if far too soon to predict what the trump legacy will be.



Good point...we do know full well however what Hussein's legacy is.
DEFER, DEFER, DEFER...DIVIDE, DIVIDE, DIVIDE
Well done Hussein....BRAVO!


----------



## oreo

P@triot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's really nothing *dumber* than praising Trump (claiming he's teaching everyone about the U.S. Constitution) while claiming you're a constitutionalist
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see the problem...you're completely illiterate. I thought you were just partially illiterate. Now the pictures in _every_ post make even more sense. I never said President Trump was "teaching everyone about the U.S. Constitution". I said he was causing bat-shit crazy, anti-American left-wingers (such as yourself) to embrace the U.S. Constitution. There is a monumental difference there.
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> -- and *you didn't know* that Trump stated the Constitution is really bad for this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahahaha! Snowflake, _everybody_ knows that he said that. The left-wing media covers everything he says ad nauseam. The fact that you think you were privy to top secret classified information there is fall down hilarious.
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's really nothing *dumber* than praising Trump (claiming he's teaching everyone about the U.S. Constitution) while claiming you're a constitutionalist
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see the problem...you're completely illiterate. I thought you were just partially illiterate. Now the pictures in _every_ post make even more sense. I never said President Trump was "teaching everyone about the U.S. Constitution". I said he was causing bat-shit crazy, anti-American left-wingers (such as yourself) to embrace the U.S. Constitution. There is a monumental difference there.
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> -- and *you didn't know* that Trump stated the Constitution is really bad for this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahahahaha! Snowflake, _everybody_ knows that he said that. The left-wing media covers everything he says ad nauseam. The fact that you think you were privy to top secret classified information there is fall down hilarious.
Click to expand...


Clearly the only ones that are getting lessons on the U.S. Constitution are TRUMP and his supporters.  Including those like you that believed he could stop Muslims from entering this country.--_Trump supporters who believed they were electing a little Napoleon wannabe (King or Dictator) and could do everything by himself without ever once considering what the Republican House of Representatives and Republican Senate would approve of_.  NO TARIFFS, NO PENALIZING BUSINESS'S FOR PRODUCTS MADE OVERSEAS, ETC. ETC. ETC.







I don't know how many times I need to tell you that I am not a liberal.  I "was" a lifelong Republican until you *retards* nominated this ass clown and I switched my party status to independent.  I have over 16K posts on this board to prove that.

You'll also get another lesson on the Constitution when Democrats take over in 2018. The Emoluments clause in the Constitution which is also a reason to impeach if Democrats don't want to go along with the current set-up.
*The Emoluments Clause: Its text, meaning, and application to Donald J. Trump*

Apparently as a self appointed expert on the constitution YOURSELF you didn't know about the Emoluments clause either.---





This ASS clown you've elected is *held hostage *by more FOREIGN countries than you can shake a stick at.  This is the reason he refuses to release his income tax returns.


----------



## Camp

BrokeLoser said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A President's greatness is judged by their legacy, the pro's and con's, positive and negative of what they leave behind to influence and impact future generations. The everyday discussions, policies, programs, etc. that have an impact only while a President is in power and perhaps for a few years after their leaving office mean very little. It if far too soon to predict what the trump legacy will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point...we do know full well however what Hussein's legacy is.
> DEFER, DEFER, DEFER...DIVIDE, DIVIDE, DIVIDE
> Well done Hussein....BRAVO!
Click to expand...

Your partisanship may be hindering your judgment. Before Obama, we were debating whether healthcare was a right or a privilege. So far, it appears that healthcare has been accepted as a right. If that holds, it will be a legacy that impacts generations to come. In the case of trump, his immigration policies have the potential of a long lasting legacy.  Only time can tell.


----------



## my2¢

He might but with each passing day the odds improve of my having a better chance to win the lottery.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Camp said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A President's greatness is judged by their legacy, the pro's and con's, positive and negative of what they leave behind to influence and impact future generations. The everyday discussions, policies, programs, etc. that have an impact only while a President is in power and perhaps for a few years after their leaving office mean very little. It if far too soon to predict what the trump legacy will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point...we do know full well however what Hussein's legacy is.
> DEFER, DEFER, DEFER...DIVIDE, DIVIDE, DIVIDE
> Well done Hussein....BRAVO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your partisanship may be hindering your judgment. Before Obama, we were debating whether healthcare was a right or a privilege. So far, it appears that healthcare has been accepted as a right. If that holds, it will be a legacy that impacts generations to come. In the case of trump, his immigration policies have the potential of a long lasting legacy.  Only time can tell.
Click to expand...


NEGATIVE
I'm still paying the same as I ever did for health insurance...(like most privileges)
Your boy Hussein declared health care as a RIGHT only for our lowest grade bottom feeders. Obeaner Care is just a NOT so clever way to funnel more free shit to our filth...suckers bought it as something different...that's all.


----------



## Camp

my2¢ said:


> He might but with each passing day the odds improve of my having a better chance to win the lottery.


This week would be a good week to play. A buck can get you over 600 million.


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> Apparently as a self appointed expert on the constitution YOURSELF you didn't know about the Emoluments clause either.---


You poor little boy. All you had to do is put "emoluments" in the search term at the top and my screen name in the member field to save yourself the extreme embarrassment yet _again_ of being wrong and ignorant.


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> Clearly the only ones that are getting lessons on the U.S. Constitution are TRUMP and his supporters.  Including those like you that believed he could stop Muslims from entering this country.


Oh you poor little dillhole... 

Supreme Court allows implementation of Trump travel ban

Is it hard being one of the more ignorant and uninformed posters here at USMB?


----------



## P@triot

oreo said:


> I don't know how many times I need to tell you that I am not a liberal.


Snowflake - you are a full-fledged progressive. And an especially ignorant one at that.


oreo said:


> I "was" a lifelong Republican until you *retards* nominated this ass clown and I switched my party status to independent.


So I'll ask for pure entertainment: as a "life long Republican", what has *President Trump* to offend your very fragile senses so severely, it caused you to change your party?

Has he raised taxes? Stripped you of your 2nd Amendment rights? Forbid you of practicing your religion? Don't tell us his "words" - be specific about his _policies_ you dumb asshat.

(It's always hilarious listening to progressive deny they are progressives. The idiot wrong-winger tried this tactic for 4 years on the board until he realized it was futile)


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Everything you said about Trump was even more true under Obama (way more jobs, way more stock market growth, way more real estate growth etc. etc. etc), except Bush handed off to him a Great Recession, while Obama handed Trump a healthy economy on auto-pilot with near full employment, record high stock market and corporate profits.


Everything you just said is idiotic. Barack Insane Obama took the economy from 6% unemployment to over 10% unemployment during his first two years. And that was while unconstitutionally throwing almost $2 trillion dollars around the economy.

That's when the American people turned to Republicans nation wide during the 2010 mid-terms. Republicans came in and rescued the economy despite Obama's best efforts to destroy it. Scott Walker worked miracles in Wisconsin - creating jobs and eliminating their devastating debt. Likewise with John Kasich in Ohio.

I wonder why progressives still believe that people will buy into their idiotic propaganda despite the fact that it has been laughed and rejected for decades.


----------



## Dr Grump

Snouter said:


> It was very intelligent to lock of Japs during WWII.  Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.



Moron. I hope you play the guitar better than you think critically....


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> Everything you just said is idiotic. Barack Insane Obama took the economy from 6% unemployment to over 10% unemployment during his first two years. And that was while unconstitutionally throwing almost $2 trillion dollars around the economy.
> 
> That's when the American people turned to Republicans nation wide during the 2010 mid-terms. Republicans came in and rescued the economy despite Obama's best efforts to destroy it. Scott Walker worked miracles in Wisconsin - creating jobs and eliminating their devastating debt. Likewise with John Kasich in Ohio.
> 
> I wonder why progressives still believe that people will buy into their idiotic propaganda despite the fact that it has been laughed and rejected for decades.




You are sooo dumb. Gee, why was there increased unemployment in his first two year.s Go look up these three letters - GFC...


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> You are blaming Great Recession on Obama


Well duh...he was responsible. Well - he and Bill Clinton (his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act collapsed the housing market). He spent over a year campaigning on marxism and demonizing private business. Just as the stock market skyrocketed upon news of Donald Trump winning the election, the stock market tanked upon news that Barack Insane Obama had won the election.

In preparation for his anti-business policies, businesses immediately started retracting. They cut costs and eliminated workers to weather the inevitable increased regulatory and tax costs.


----------



## P@triot

Dr Grump said:


> Gee, why was there increased unemployment in his first two year.s


Because there was an increase in idiotic *failed* left-wing policies. Duh...


----------



## Dr Grump

P@triot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, why was there increased unemployment in his first two year.s
> 
> 
> 
> Because there was an increase in idiotic *failed* left-wing policies. Duh...
Click to expand...


Yeah....those eight years of Left-wing Bush policies.....Moron...


----------



## HappyJoy

BrokeLoser said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in reality she won the vote of more Americans than Trump regardless of your slack jawed elitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just making a point; thank God our system prevents our lowest grade from being able to choose our POTUS...You agree...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not making a point, you're picking and choosing who is a 'real American'. Makes you kind of an elitist.
> 
> And no, our system obviously doesn't prevent trash from being elected. Two out of the last three elections that resulted in a Republican President the winner received fewer votes. The last guy left office in disgrace, the current guy is a fucking laughing stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess I'm a bit of an "elitist". I believe REAL American's hold themselves to a higher standard...most spend their lives becoming better and or doing better. These REAL American's take great pride in self and country. They tend to be hard working, moral folks with firm family values. They "pay it forward" by exhausting all effort parenting their children and doing right.
> You see, it's a behavioral thing...standing on this soil does not make one an American in the eyes of quality American's. I know this hurts your feelings as Liberals believe simply breathing oxygen qualifies one as an American great.
> 
> Regarding our voting system...actually I was making a point that you wouldn't allow to settle....again, it hurts your feelings.
> Imagine what type of society we'd have if the only folks that could vote were welfare dependents, minorities, barely American immigrants, illegals,  criminals, pole puffers, men in dresses and total whack-jobs....Do you see "the point" now? Shit, I just described the only people who vote Democrat these days....there would be no need for the GOP...huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took all that just to confirm my point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah....let's go with that. Typical spin from the backward and twisted folks on the Left. Good stuff.
Click to expand...


As long as you get to judge who is a real American and who isn't, elitist.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming Great Recession on Obama
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh...he was responsible.
Click to expand...


You do know you basically admit to having a mental disorder every time you say that ...right?


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to make all of the right decisions. I could not be more impressed with his performance as President of the United States.

The Trump administration just disbanded a federal advisory committee on climate change


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* continues to make all of the right decisions. I could not be more impressed with his performance as President of the United States.
> 
> The Trump administration just disbanded a federal advisory committee on climate change



Yes, you totally could be, just wait till your dimentia kicks into full gear.


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues! So nice to see true justice being served. A judge attempted to put his personal political views above the law. *President Trump* corrected that.

President Trump pardons former Arizona sheriff Joe Arpaio


----------



## Snouter

Here The Donald is breathing down Crooked Hillary's back in a very creepy manner...according to psychopath Crooked Hillary!  The Donald won the election because he kicked Crooked Hillary's ass in every debate, despite all non-Whites conspiring to vote democrat.


----------



## dblack

I think the Donald is more likely to go down on Putin.


----------



## regent

Can there be any doubt where Trump will end up when rated by the historians at the end of his term? And better, he will hold that bottom spot for many years. The biggie is not Trump's rating but the damage to the Republican party. It is that damage that Republicans see rather than where historians rate him. Where Trump will be rated, is a given.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Where Trump will be rated, is a given.


Amen! At this rate...in the Top 5 by anyone *not* an idiot progressive.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to implement policy which saves the American tax payer a fortune, reduces the size and scope of unconstitutional federal government, and eliminates idiotic and failed left-wing policy.

Former Trump immigration advisor tells harsh truth about DACA


----------



## TomParks

If Trump does away with Nafta and DACA he will go down as a top 5 president


----------



## P@triot




----------



## idb

P@triot said:


> View attachment 148592


Nice tie!
I wonder where it was made...


----------



## P@triot

TomParks said:


> If Trump does away with Nafta and DACA he will go down as a top 5 president


There is no way that will do it. Building the wall and full repeal of Obamacare far outrank anyone's concern with NAFTA. For him to be a Top 5 president of all time, he would need:

Tax reform

Full repeal of Obamacare

Executive Order eliminating DACA (easy)

Continue to restore constitutional government (*great* job so far)

Build the wall or other permanent border security solution
If he does those simple things - he'll be right up there with George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and Ronald Reagan.


----------



## P@triot

idb said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148592
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tie!
> I wonder where it was made...
Click to expand...

He's a billionaire - so my guess would be Italy. But that is just a guess.


----------



## idb

P@triot said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148592
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tie!
> I wonder where it was made...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a billionaire - so my guess would be Italy. But that is just a guess.
Click to expand...

That's one possibility I suppose.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> View attachment 148592


Real Americans have been celebrating that for the past 7 years now.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148592
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans have been celebrating that for the past 7 years now.
Click to expand...

The funny part is - it took Obama 7 years to create a million jobs. It took *President Trump* 7 months.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148592
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans have been celebrating that for the past 7 years now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny part is - it took Obama 7 years to create a million jobs. It took *President Trump* 7 months.
Click to expand...

How sad that you have to lie. After 7 years, Obama was at plus 9 million.

You also intentionally ignore the fact that Bush handed Obama an economy that lost 800 thousand jobs; whereas Obama handed Trump an economy that added 200 thousand.

And again, real Americans have been celebrating a million jobs added by Labor Day for the past 7 years now. Sadly, you haven't.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148592
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans have been celebrating that for the past 7 years now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny part is - it took Obama 7 years to create a million jobs. It took *President Trump* 7 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad that you have to lie. After 7 years, Obama was at plus 9 million.
> 
> You also intentionally ignore the fact that Bush handed Obama an economy that lost 800 thousand jobs; whereas Obama handed Trump an economy that added 200 thousand.
> 
> And again, real Americans have been celebrating a million jobs added by Labor Day for the past 7 years now. Sadly, you haven't.
Click to expand...

Snowflake....Obama LOST 10 million jobs. He didn't get plus 1 million until the end of his presidency. It's too bad you only listen to what he tells you instead of looking at the *facts*.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148592
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans have been celebrating that for the past 7 years now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny part is - it took Obama 7 years to create a million jobs. It took *President Trump* 7 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad that you have to lie. After 7 years, Obama was at plus 9 million.
> 
> You also intentionally ignore the fact that Bush handed Obama an economy that lost 800 thousand jobs; whereas Obama handed Trump an economy that added 200 thousand.
> 
> And again, real Americans have been celebrating a million jobs added by Labor Day for the past 7 years now. Sadly, you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake....Obama LOST 10 million jobs. He didn't get plus 1 million until the end of his presidency. It's too bad you only listen to what he tells you instead of looking at the *facts*.
Click to expand...

You poor thing, you're so demented, you're completely disconnected from reality. 

1/2009: 134053
1/2017: 145541

Net gain: 11.5 million

Bureau of Labor Statistics Data


----------



## P@triot

So...much..._winning_. Just as *President Trump* promised. It is so nice to see actual Justices who will uphold the constitution being appointed around the United States. Less than one year of a Trump presidency has set back the progressive agenda for decades.

This Could be Trump’s Most Popular Wave of Judicial Picks Yet | The Stream


----------



## P@triot

This is what *real* leadership looks like (something we never saw in 8 years of Barack Insane Obama)...


> The reforms will focus on ensuring that other countries take a more equitable burden to ensure international security
> 
> to demand greater accountability of U.N. officials
> 
> and to reduce the budget by eliminating duplication


President Trump continues to eliminate waste, reduce costs, and make bureaucracies more efficient.

The Reforms Trump Will Push at the UN


----------



## USApatriotz

The very fact that he's keeping crazy OPEN borders socialist liberals OUT of power makes President Trump a HERO!!


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> This is what *real* leadership looks like (something we never saw in 8 years of Barack Insane Obama)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reforms will focus on ensuring that other countries take a more equitable burden to ensure international security
> 
> to demand greater accountability of U.N. officials
> 
> and to reduce the budget by eliminating duplication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump continues to eliminate waste, reduce costs, and make bureaucracies more efficient.
> 
> The Reforms Trump Will Push at the UN
Click to expand...

When are you going to show where Obama lost 10 million jobs? 


P@triot said:


> Snowflake....Obama LOST 10 million jobs.


----------



## NYcarbineer

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148592
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans have been celebrating that for the past 7 years now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny part is - it took Obama 7 years to create a million jobs. It took *President Trump* 7 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad that you have to lie. After 7 years, Obama was at plus 9 million.
> 
> You also intentionally ignore the fact that Bush handed Obama an economy that lost 800 thousand jobs; whereas Obama handed Trump an economy that added 200 thousand.
> 
> And again, real Americans have been celebrating a million jobs added by Labor Day for the past 7 years now. Sadly, you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake....Obama LOST 10 million jobs. He didn't get plus 1 million until the end of his presidency. It's too bad you only listen to what he tells you instead of looking at the *facts*.
Click to expand...


Learn something


----------



## Faun

NYcarbineer said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148592
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans have been celebrating that for the past 7 years now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny part is - it took Obama 7 years to create a million jobs. It took *President Trump* 7 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad that you have to lie. After 7 years, Obama was at plus 9 million.
> 
> You also intentionally ignore the fact that Bush handed Obama an economy that lost 800 thousand jobs; whereas Obama handed Trump an economy that added 200 thousand.
> 
> And again, real Americans have been celebrating a million jobs added by Labor Day for the past 7 years now. Sadly, you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake....Obama LOST 10 million jobs. He didn't get plus 1 million until the end of his presidency. It's too bad you only listen to what he tells you instead of looking at the *facts*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn something
Click to expand...

That’s fake news, right? Oh, wait, those were fake numbers. Only now since trump is president does the BLS use real numbers.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BrokeLoser said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A President's greatness is judged by their legacy, the pro's and con's, positive and negative of what they leave behind to influence and impact future generations. The everyday discussions, policies, programs, etc. that have an impact only while a President is in power and perhaps for a few years after their leaving office mean very little. It if far too soon to predict what the trump legacy will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point...we do know full well however what Hussein's legacy is.
> DEFER, DEFER, DEFER...DIVIDE, DIVIDE, DIVIDE
> Well done Hussein....BRAVO!
Click to expand...


And what is Trump's plan for unity?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Faun said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Americans have been celebrating that for the past 7 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> The funny part is - it took Obama 7 years to create a million jobs. It took *President Trump* 7 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad that you have to lie. After 7 years, Obama was at plus 9 million.
> 
> You also intentionally ignore the fact that Bush handed Obama an economy that lost 800 thousand jobs; whereas Obama handed Trump an economy that added 200 thousand.
> 
> And again, real Americans have been celebrating a million jobs added by Labor Day for the past 7 years now. Sadly, you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake....Obama LOST 10 million jobs. He didn't get plus 1 million until the end of his presidency. It's too bad you only listen to what he tells you instead of looking at the *facts*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s fake news, right? Oh, wait, those were fake numbers. Only now since trump is president does the BLS use real numbers.
Click to expand...


And don't forget.  Before Trump became president, he said the REAL unemployment number was 40%.  what happened to that.

Trump will go down in history as the most dishonest president ever.  Period.


----------



## Camp

No President will ever be named great with a record of telling lies like the one trump has. So many lies told is provable evidence of a psychological mental condition. History will record the amazing fact that so many supporters did not recognize or accept his mental condition. Future generations will read trump's history of lying and be both amazed and shocked that so many dupes allowed themselves to be scammed and conned into supporting the liar President. His lies are so easy to prove that it is truly pathetic. Just this week he got caught in an amazing whopper of a lie. He tried to blame his failure to repeal Obamacare, yet again, on having a Senator in the hospital who could not come to DC to vote. He said it over and over. But there was no Senator in the hospital. Provable lie, again.


----------



## regent

The problem is that historians select the rank of the ex-presidents and few, if any, historians would even indicate Trump was anywhere to be seen except at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The problem is that historians select the rank of the ex-presidents and few, if any, historians would even indicate Trump was anywhere to be seen except at the bottom of the pile.


^^^ Not only makes this idiotic declaration after only 7 months on the job - but after 7 astounding months where President Trump created over 1 million jobs, paid down the national debt, restored power to the states, renegotiated trade agreements in our favor, secured the border, and more.

But Regent isn’t extremely bias or anything...


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that historians select the rank of the ex-presidents and few, if any, historians would even indicate Trump was anywhere to be seen except at the bottom of the pile.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Not only makes this idiotic declaration after only 7 months on the job - but after 7 astounding months where President Trump created over 1 million jobs, paid down the national debt, restored power to the states, renegotiated trade agreements in our favor, secured the border, and more.
> 
> But Regent isn’t extremely bias or anything...
Click to expand...

You might do a little homework and discover the historical criteria that has been used over the years to enable America's best historians to rate the presidents every four years since 1948.


----------



## eddiew37

P@triot said:


> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens




what astounds me is his saying how mentally ill the murdering pos in vegas was  while signing a bill making it easy for the mentally ill to purchase guns Are all fn republicans crazy?


----------



## eddiew37

eddiew37 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what astounds me is his saying how mentally ill the murdering pos in vegas was  while signing a bill making it easy for the mentally ill to purchase guns Are all fn republicans crazy?
Click to expand...

like Tillerson said of trump Republicans are ALL MORONS


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that historians select the rank of the ex-presidents and few, if any, historians would even indicate Trump was anywhere to be seen except at the bottom of the pile.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Not only makes this idiotic declaration after only 7 months on the job - but after 7 astounding months where President Trump created over 1 million jobs, paid down the national debt, restored power to the states, renegotiated trade agreements in our favor, secured the border, and more.
> 
> But Regent isn’t extremely bias or anything...
Click to expand...

Moron ... Trump was president on August 20th. That _declaration_ was made on October 2nd.


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> And what is Trump's plan for unity?


Ignoring all of you anti-American animals who refuse to allow unity in the U.S.


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> Trump will go down in history as the most dishonest president ever.  Period.


Nobody could possibly surpass Barack Insane Obama or Bill Clinton when it comes to _that_...


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> You might do a little homework and discover the historical criteria that has been used over the years to enable America's best historians to rate the presidents every four years since 1948.


You might want to stop making really stupid comments in public but you won’t for some reason...


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will go down in history as the most dishonest president ever.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody could possibly surpass Barack Insane Obama or Bill Clinton when it comes to _that_...
Click to expand...


----------



## eddiew37

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might do a little homework and discover the historical criteria that has been used over the years to enable America's best historians to rate the presidents every four years since 1948.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to stop making really stupid comments in public but you won’t for some reason...
Click to expand...

The Calm before the storm???  That moron doesn't know what the word presidential means


----------



## P@triot

He even has a slight resemblance to one of the greatest ever!


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> He even has a slight resemblance to one of the greatest ever!
> 
> View attachment 153814


That's pure desperation,
If you must find something that looks like Trump, check out pictures of Mussolini.  Mussolini is a perfect match and a fascist to boot  so they could be related.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He even has a slight resemblance to one of the greatest ever!
> 
> View attachment 153814
> 
> 
> 
> That's pure desperation,
> If you must find something that looks like Trump, check out pictures of Mussolini.  Mussolini is a perfect match and a fascist to boot  so they could be related.
Click to expand...

Yeah...nothing says “fascist” like lowering taxes, eliminating regulations, and restoring power to the states.


----------



## eddiew37

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He even has a slight resemblance to one of the greatest ever!
> 
> View attachment 153814
> 
> 
> 
> That's pure desperation,
> If you must find something that looks like Trump, check out pictures of Mussolini.  Mussolini is a perfect match and a fascist to boot  so they could be related.
Click to expand...

Yes you got it  Notice how they hold their chins out the same way    and how trump tells the best lies over and over again


----------



## eddiew37

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He even has a slight resemblance to one of the greatest ever!
> 
> View attachment 153814
> 
> 
> 
> That's pure desperation,
> If you must find something that looks like Trump, check out pictures of Mussolini.  Mussolini is a perfect match and a fascist to boot  so they could be related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...nothing says “fascist” like lowering taxes, eliminating regulations, and restoring power to the states.
Click to expand...

So far he's 0-4  No wall No health care No tax reform  no infrastructure  He's batting ZERO


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He even has a slight resemblance to one of the greatest ever!
> 
> View attachment 153814
> 
> 
> 
> That's pure desperation,
> If you must find something that looks like Trump, check out pictures of Mussolini.  Mussolini is a perfect match and a fascist to boot  so they could be related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...nothing says “fascist” like lowering taxes, eliminating regulations, and restoring power to the states.
Click to expand...

So it  was the fascists that took power from the states with the new Constitution.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So it  was the fascists that took power from the states with the new Constitution.


They *didn’t* “take” power, snowflake. They voted to _delegate_ 18 enumerated powers to the federal government.

Any other really stupid (and desperate) comments you’d like to make?


----------



## P@triot

eddiew37 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...nothing says “fascist” like lowering taxes, eliminating regulations, and restoring power to the states.
> 
> 
> 
> So far he's 0-4  No wall No health care No tax reform  no infrastructure  He's batting ZERO
Click to expand...

Which further proves he’s the farthest thing from “fascist” imaginable. Fascists don’t allow the legislative branch to do their job. Fascists would simply implement all of those things (like the true fascists Barack Insane Obama did). Oops. How stupid do _you_ look right now?


----------



## regent

So Trump is a communist, and not a fascist? Good to know. As long as Trump is not a Democrat America can rest easy.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So Trump is a communist, and not a fascist? Good to know. As long as Trump is not a Democrat America can rest easy.


Again...nothing says “communist” like eliminating government regulations (reduces government control), restoring power to the states (eliminating centralized control), and fighting to lower taxes (reducing money to the government).

You’re so upset Hitlery lost you’re just tossing anything out there now...


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He even has a slight resemblance to one of the greatest ever!
> 
> View attachment 153814
> 
> 
> 
> That's pure desperation,
> If you must find something that looks like Trump, check out pictures of Mussolini.  Mussolini is a perfect match and a fascist to boot  so they could be related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...nothing says “fascist” like lowering taxes, eliminating regulations, and restoring power to the states.
Click to expand...

Oh? What taxes did he lower?


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Trump is a communist, and not a fascist? Good to know. As long as Trump is not a Democrat America can rest easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...nothing says “communist” like eliminating government regulations (reduces government control), restoring power to the states (eliminating centralized control), and fighting to lower taxes (reducing money to the government).
> 
> You’re so upset Hitlery lost you’re just tossing anything out there now...
Click to expand...

Nothing says fascist like, _”with all of the Fake News coming out of NBC and the Networks, at what point is it appropriate to challenge their License? Bad for country!"_


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Nothing says fascist like, _”with all of the Fake News coming out of NBC and the Networks, at what point is it appropriate to challenge their License? Bad for country!"_


I agree with you 100% there. That _is_ fascism (if he attempts to carry through with it). Just the mere suggestion alone is pretty frightening. No president should _ever_ make a comment like that.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Oh? What taxes did he lower?


Because he is *not* a fascist - he can't lower them (he respects the fact that only Congress can). But he's _advocating_ for lower taxes across the board - something an actual fascist (such as Barack Insane Obama) would never advocate for.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What taxes did he lower?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is *not* a fascist - he can't lower them (he respects the fact that only Congress can). But he's _advocating_ for lower taxes across the board - something an actual fascist (such as Barack Insane Obama) would never advocate for.
Click to expand...

Great, so when you sarcastically quipped, _"yeah...nothing says “fascist” like lowering taxes, eliminating regulations, and restoring power to the states,"_ you were just being your stupid self. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What taxes did he lower?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is *not* a fascist - he can't lower them (he respects the fact that only Congress can). But he's _advocating_ for lower taxes across the board - something an actual fascist (such as Barack Insane Obama) would never advocate for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so when you sarcastically quipped, _"yeah...nothing says “fascist” like lowering taxes, eliminating regulations, and restoring power to the states,"_ you were just being your stupid self. Thanks for the clarification.
Click to expand...

In other words, you’re embarrassed that you proved for me that he’s not a fascist.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? What taxes did he lower?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is *not* a fascist - he can't lower them (he respects the fact that only Congress can). But he's _advocating_ for lower taxes across the board - something an actual fascist (such as Barack Insane Obama) would never advocate for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so when you sarcastically quipped, _"yeah...nothing says “fascist” like lowering taxes, eliminating regulations, and restoring power to the states,"_ you were just being your stupid self. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you’re embarrassed that you proved for me that he’s not a fascist.
Click to expand...

Wow, you're dumber than I thought. 

No, I proved you're an idiot for suggesting trump lowered taxes.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> No, I proved you're an idiot for suggesting trump lowered taxes.


You defeated your own position (as usual).


----------



## P@triot

Target took an anti-conservative position and paid the price. ESPN took an anti-conservative position and paid the price. The NFL took an anti-conservative position and paid the price. Now, even the New York Times is in full-on panic mode. If there is one thing that President Trump has done, it is galvanize conservatives to push back hard against the left’s fascist position. And it is working in a huge way. I’ve never seen so much winning (exactly as he promised).

The New York Times finally realized its reporters appear biased, and made this change


----------



## P@triot

Target took an anti-conservative position and paid the price. ESPN took an anti-conservative position and paid the price. Now, even the New York Times is in full-on panic mode. If there is one thing that President Trump has done, it is galvanize conservatives to push back hard against the left’s fascist position. And it is working in a huge way. I’ve never seen so much winning...just as he promised.

The New York Times finally realized its reporters appear biased, and made this change


----------



## P@triot

Barack Insane Obama gave rise to ISIS. Even armed them. Thank goodness *President Trump* was elected to undo all of the mess that Obama created.

Trump: End of ISIS caliphate 'in sight' with Raqqa victory


----------



## eddiew37

P@triot said:


> Barack Insane Obama gave rise to ISIS. Even armed them. Thank goodness *President Trump* was elected to undo all of the mess that Obama created.
> 
> Trump: End of ISIS caliphate 'in sight' with Raqqa victory


even British pols say Dump is a moron  Maybe one day repubs will wake up and see the dump AH for what he is. I won't hold my breath


----------



## Mr Natural

P@triot said:


> Target took an anti-conservative position and paid the price. ESPN took an anti-conservative position and paid the price. Now, even the New York Times is in full-on panic mode. If there is one thing that President Trump has done, it is galvanize conservatives to push back hard against the left’s fascist position. And it is working in a huge way. I’ve never seen so much winning...just as he promised.
> 
> The New York Times finally realized its reporters appear biased, and made this change




They win it all and yet all they can do is come on an internet message and whine like the little bitches they are.

What a bunch of assholes!


----------



## eddiew37

Mr Clean said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Target took an anti-conservative position and paid the price. ESPN took an anti-conservative position and paid the price. Now, even the New York Times is in full-on panic mode. If there is one thing that President Trump has done, it is galvanize conservatives to push back hard against the left’s fascist position. And it is working in a huge way. I’ve never seen so much winning...just as he promised.
> 
> The New York Times finally realized its reporters appear biased, and made this change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They win it all and yet all they can do is come on an internet message and whine like the little bitches they are.
> 
> What a bunch of assholes!
Click to expand...

Like Obama said You divide a country in order to win you'll never be able to govern


----------



## P@triot

Even progressives _love_ *President Trump’s* tax plan (when they are just given the *facts*).


----------



## P@triot

This is what happens when you provide businesss with an environment they need to thrive. The left has spent decades driving businesses out of the U.S. The right is bringing them back lead by *President Trump*...

Trump Announces Major Company Is Moving to the US


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> This is what happens when you provide businesss with an environment they need to thrive. The left has spent decades driving businesses out of the U.S. The right is bringing them back lead by *President Trump*...
> 
> Trump Announces Major Company Is Moving to the US


They're not doing that because of anything Trump did, but just to get around CFIUS.


----------



## Ame®icano

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


He did not withdrawn from partisan politics.

The asked for the interview and was talking about executive overreach in denying federal funds, because Trump doing it, yet he refused to comment when Obama did it.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sending us back to the stone age will make him the worse president in the history of this country.

Giving all the wealth to the top 1%, allowing everything to fall apart and letting the poor die is a bad thing. 

Brainwashed fool.


----------



## Ame®icano

When I look at all those who hate Trump, I like him even more.


----------



## P@triot

ScienceRocks said:


> Sending us back to the stone age will make him the worse president in the history of this country.


And little Matty continues to deny reality. Only a butt-hurt partisan hack could claim that creating jobs, wealth, prosperity, and liberty would (and I quote) “send us back to the stone age”.


----------



## eddiew37

P@triot said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending us back to the stone age will make him the worse president in the history of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> And little Matty continues to deny reality. Only a butt-hurt partisan hack could claim that creating jobs, wealth, prosperity, and liberty would (and I quote) “send us back to the stone age”.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile the moron has been in office 10 months and besides EO's what has he done ?? He takes credit for employment ,the markets ,but has done NOTHING but pat his own back ,,A lowlife shithead  and I'm being kind


----------



## P@triot

eddiew37 said:


> Meanwhile the moron has been in office 10 months and besides EO's what has he done??


That is hilarious...it’s as *stupid* as saying “all Tom Brady does is throw TD passes”. His Executive Orders are the _only_ thing he is permitted to do constitutionally. And all of them have been extremely effective. He has freed markets, facilitated jobs and energy production, restored power to the states, and eliminated costly regulations.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## eddiew37

P@triot said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the moron has been in office 10 months and besides EO's what has he done??
> 
> 
> 
> That is hilarious...it’s as *stupid* as saying “all Tom Brady does is throw TD passes”. His Executive Orders are the _only_ thing he is permitted to do constitutionally. And all of them have been extremely effective. He has freed markets, facilitated jobs and energy production, restored power to the states, and eliminated costly regulations.
Click to expand...

those could all be overturned  What of his mexico paying for a wall ,his HC ,his infrastructure , his tax reform ?? And what of how this pig of a man has split America in 2?? How unlike GWB and Gore  speaking elequintly about each other and bush not vowing to jail his  adversary?


----------



## P@triot

So....much....._winning_


> The Supreme Court on Monday granted President Trump’s request to fully enforce his revised order banning travel to the United States by residents of six mostly Muslim countries...


There wasn’t a single person alive that didn’t understand that *President Trump’s* Executive Order was 100% constitutional. Sadly, progressive judges in lower courts attempted to shoot it down out of political activism. They should be criminally charged and removed from the bench. They knowingly violated the law by ruling something “illegal” when they unequivocally knew damn well that is was 100% legal.

Supreme Court allows full enforcement of Trump travel ban while legal challenges continue


----------



## deanrd

He's going down in history all right:


----------



## P@triot

eddiew37 said:


> those could all be overturned


Well that’s true...but what is your point? Any legislation can be “overturned” with new legislation that repeals it, alters it, or overrides it.


eddiew37 said:


> What of his mexico paying for a wall


It’s been 9 months. Breathe. Mexico will pay for the wall.


eddiew37 said:


> his HC


“He” can’t have healthcare. Unlike Barack Insane Obama, *President Trump* respects the U.S. Constitution and the separation of powers. He recognizes that he is in the executive branch while only the legislative branch can engage in legislation.


eddiew37 said:


> his infrastructure


“He” can’t have healthcare. Unlike Barack Insane Obama, *President Trump* respects the U.S. Constitution and the separation of powers. He recognizes that he is in the executive branch while only the legislative branch can engage in legislation.


eddiew37 said:


> his tax reform


Congress just took care of that one! The winning continues...


eddiew37 said:


> And what of how this pig of a man has split America in 2??


We’re not talking about Barack Insane Obama right now. Yes - he is a pig of a man. And yes, he went to great lengths to divide this nation (he used race, religion, political affiliation, class warfare, and more). It was a comprehensive strategy to divide and conquer the U.S. But we’ll never have to deal with Obama again.


----------



## eddiew37

P@triot said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> those could all be overturned
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s true...but what is your point? Any legislation can be “overturned” with new legislation that repeals it, alters it, or overrides it.
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What of his mexico paying for a wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s been 9 months. Breathe. Mexico will pay for the wall.
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> his HC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “He” can’t have healthcare. Unlike Barack Insane Obama, *President Trump* respects the U.S. Constitution and the separation of powers. He recognizes that he is in the executive branch while only the legislative branch can engage in legislation.
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> his infrastructure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “He” can’t have healthcare. Unlike Barack Insane Obama, *President Trump* respects the U.S. Constitution and the separation of powers. He recognizes that he is in the executive branch while only the legislative branch can engage in legislation.
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> his tax reform
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congress just took care of that one! The winning continues...
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what of how this pig of a man has split America in 2??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re not talking about Barack Insane Obama right now. Yes - he is a pig of a man. And yes, he went to great lengths to divide this nation (he used race, religion, political affiliation, class warfare, and more). It was a comprehensive strategy to divide and conquer the U.S. But we’ll never have to deal with Obama again.
Click to expand...

You can live with this racist crook    He will serve you well


----------



## hazlnut

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


Might...?


When...


----------



## P@triot

eddiew37 said:


> You can live with this racist crook


In other words...you’re absolutely incapable of supporting your bias and baseless accusations. Got it.


----------



## regent

It seems a real conservative differed:
"For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought"
Douglas MacArthur
(probably Mac's government schooling at West Point, seeping through.)


----------



## P@triot

You know that the left has reached the lowest depths of despair when they are forced to acknowledge the resounding success of the first year of the Trump Administration.


> In the midst of much hand-wringing and anguished sighs, the Huffington Post has announced to its readers that after his first year in office “Trump Is Winning.”


President Trump continues to win. He beat the GOP in the primaries. He beat Hitlery and the Dumbocrats in the election. He beats the media. He beats the odds.

HuffPo Laments That One Year in, ‘Trump Is Winning’


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> It seems a real conservative differed:
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought"
> Douglas MacArthur
> (probably Mac's government schooling at West Point, seeping through.)


So your position is that views and thoughts from the 1700’s are suddenly “liberal”?


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a real conservative differed:
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought"
> Douglas MacArthur
> (probably Mac's government schooling at West Point, seeping through.)
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that views and thoughts from the 1700’s are suddenly “liberal”?
Click to expand...

Not suddenly, it took years from the 1700's where the Great Awakening started and grew stronger with Kepler, Copernicus, Newton and many others finding methods to unlock science and reason. It did indeed lead to liberalism as they discovered  that even governments could be based on the welfare of its citizens. The end result for America is found in our Declaration of Independence, and Constitution.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a real conservative differed:
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought"
> Douglas MacArthur
> (probably Mac's government schooling at West Point, seeping through.)
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that views and thoughts from the 1700’s are suddenly “liberal”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not suddenly...
Click to expand...

Yes - _suddenly_. You people declare that our founders were “evil” and “racist”. You insist that the government created then (no Medicare, no Medicaid, no Social Security, etc.) was wrong. But _suddenly_ - when it suits you’re *false* narrative - you want to declare that the founders and the era where the quintessential liberals. Epic fail.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a real conservative differed:
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought"
> Douglas MacArthur
> (probably Mac's government schooling at West Point, seeping through.)
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that views and thoughts from the 1700’s are suddenly “liberal”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not suddenly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - _suddenly_. You people declare that our founders were “evil” and “racist”. You insist that the government created then (no Medicare, no Medicaid, no Social Security, etc.). But _suddenly_ - when it suits you’re *false* narrative - you want to declare that the founders and the era where the quintessential liberals. Epic fail.
Click to expand...

Of course they were liberal, not suddenly, but over a  span of time, many Europeans and Americans changed their views on government. and America was one result of that change. Not all the founders and framers were liberal but enough to create America where "we the people" had a voice.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a real conservative differed:
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought"
> Douglas MacArthur
> (probably Mac's government schooling at West Point, seeping through.)
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that views and thoughts from the 1700’s are suddenly “liberal”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not suddenly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - _suddenly_. You people declare that our founders were “evil” and “racist”. You insist that the government created then (no Medicare, no Medicaid, no Social Security, etc.). But _suddenly_ - when it suits you’re *false* narrative - you want to declare that the founders and the era where the quintessential liberals. Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they were liberal, not suddenly, but over a  span of time
Click to expand...

The “suddenly” is *not* them, genius. The “suddenly” refers to your 180° pivot on your narrative. You’re really struggling to follow the conservation here.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a real conservative differed:
> "For the framers of the Constitution were the most liberal thinkers of all the ages and the charter they produced out of the liberal revolution of their time has never been and is not now surpassed in liberal thought"
> Douglas MacArthur
> (probably Mac's government schooling at West Point, seeping through.)
> 
> 
> 
> So your position is that views and thoughts from the 1700’s are suddenly “liberal”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not suddenly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - _suddenly_. You people declare that our founders were “evil” and “racist”. You insist that the government created then (no Medicare, no Medicaid, no Social Security, etc.). But _suddenly_ - when it suits you’re *false* narrative - you want to declare that the founders and the era where the quintessential liberals. Epic fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they were liberal, not suddenly, but over a  span of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The “suddenly” is *not* them, genius. The “suddenly” refers to your 180° pivot on your narrative. You’re really struggling to follow the conservation here.
Click to expand...


The conservation is fine, but It is US History that is in doubt. Not to worry, however, the history is already copied and  bound in hard-cover books. By the way, they were not all liberals and some of them formed the Federalist Party.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> The conservation is fine, but It is US History that is in doubt. Not to worry, however, the *history is already copied and  bound in hard-cover books*. By the way, they were not all liberals and some of them formed the Federalist Party.


Exactly...by PhD’s such as Friedrich Hayek and Dinesh D’Souza who clearly and indisputably cite how fascism is exclusively left-wing and completely incompatible with the right-wing ideology of limited government and maximum personal *liberty*.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* might literally go down as the greatest U.S. President of all time. Even progressives are forced to acknowledge that his first year has been nothing short of exceptional.


> A year later, Douthat is surprised — and impressed — by Trump’s performance: “[F]or now, the Trump administration’s approach to the Middle East has been moderately successful, and indeed close to what I would have hoped for from a normal Republican president following a realist-internationalist course.”


Even progressives are marveling over what real leadership looks like after 8 years of Barack Insane Obama’s limp-wristed cowardice.

NeverTrump New York Times Columnist: Trump's Foreign Policy Is Winning - Breitbart


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* might literally go down as the greatest U.S. President of all time. Even progressives are forced to acknowledge that his first year has been nothing short of exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> A year later, Douthat is surprised — and impressed — by Trump’s performance: “[F]or now, the Trump administration’s approach to the Middle East has been moderately successful, and indeed close to what I would have hoped for from a normal Republican president following a realist-internationalist course.”
> 
> 
> 
> Even progressives are marveling over what real leadership looks like after 8 years of Barack Insane Obama’s limp-wristed cowardice.
> 
> NeverTrump New York Times Columnist: Trump's Foreign Policy Is Winning - Breitbart
Click to expand...

OK, so Trump can and does out-tweet Obama. Since I don't follow Trump's tweets I wonder what his foreign policy is?  Is it like Putin's?


----------



## P@triot

President Trump’s first year as President was best in the modern era...


> The overall unemployment rate fell to 4.1%, a 17-year low


Minorities do better under Republicans. Everyone does better under Republicans because _everyone_ thrives under the free market and almost everyone loses under communism (except for those in power and/or connected).

Fewer Blacks, Hispanics Go Jobless Under Trump


----------



## P@triot

President Trump continues to deliver on his promise to put America first...


> Trump said he has directed federal law enforcement to work with local police to “destroy criminal cartels, like the savages of MS-13,” and that this year there has been a 83% increase in arrests of MS-13 members and associates. MS-13 is violent a transnational gang whose motto is “*kill, rape, control*.”


Incidentally...their motto matches that of the Democrats. Sad but true.

Arrests of MS-13 Members, Associates Up 83% Under Trump


----------



## regent

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> Pure insanity.
Click to expand...


Did the Supreme Court agree with everyone?
Surely there must have been some citizens, at the time that conceded it was Constitutional.
Some Japanese at that time even joined the U.S. army,
Today which political party gets the most votes from the Japanese-Americans?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

Gimme some of that shit you're smokin


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> President Trump’s first year as President was best in the modern era...
> 
> 
> 
> The overall unemployment rate fell to 4.1%, a 17-year low
> 
> 
> 
> Minorities do better under Republicans. Everyone does better under Republicans because _everyone_ thrives under the free market and almost everyone loses under communism (except for those in power and/or connected).
> 
> Fewer Blacks, Hispanics Go Jobless Under Trump
Click to expand...

When did the USA have a free market?


----------



## RadicalRedneck

eddiew37 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending us back to the stone age will make him the worse president in the history of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> And little Matty continues to deny reality. Only a butt-hurt partisan hack could claim that creating jobs, wealth, prosperity, and liberty would (and I quote) “send us back to the stone age”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile the moron has been in office 10 months and besides EO's what has he done ?? He takes credit for employment ,the markets ,but has done NOTHING but pat his own back ,,A lowlife shithead  and I'm being kind
Click to expand...

If you feel that way about Trump, then you REALLY must have hated Obama


----------



## eddiew37

RadicalRedneck said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending us back to the stone age will make him the worse president in the history of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> And little Matty continues to deny reality. Only a butt-hurt partisan hack could claim that creating jobs, wealth, prosperity, and liberty would (and I quote) “send us back to the stone age”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile the moron has been in office 10 months and besides EO's what has he done ?? He takes credit for employment ,the markets ,but has done NOTHING but pat his own back ,,A lowlife shithead  and I'm being kind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you feel that way about Trump, then you REALLY must have hated Obama
Click to expand...

Id have given him 8 more years  Although I must admit this past year the market has been very good for me Don't think it'd be the same with Hillary


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> When did the USA have a free market?


Before the rise of the cancer known as progressivism...


----------



## eddiew37

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did the USA have a free market?
> 
> 
> 
> Before the rise of the cancer known as progressivism...
Click to expand...

I blame climate change for republican stupidity


----------



## Uncensored2008

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



Only after the Stalinist scum democrats are defeated in this civil war they are waging.


----------



## eddiew37

Uncensored2008 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only after the Stalinist scum democrats are defeated in this civil war they are waging.
Click to expand...

May you endure the same fate  1000's of red neck scum did in the last civil war


----------



## Uncensored2008

eddiew37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only after the Stalinist scum democrats are defeated in this civil war they are waging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May you endure the same fate  1000's of red neck scum did in the last civil war
Click to expand...



You lost the last one, and your slaves. You'll lose this one and your dream of a one world dictatorship.


----------



## P@triot

We certainly need to do more - but this is a solid start by *President Trump*.

The reduction in deficits and debt under the President’s budget would be achieved by decreasing both mandatory and discretionary spending _significantly_ compared with projections under current law.

Compared with CBO’s baseline projections, the deficit under the President’s proposals would be slightly larger in 2018, about the same in 2019, and smaller in each year between 2020 and 2027, according to CBO and JCT’s estimates.

The cumulative deficit from 2018 through 2027 would be reduced by $3.3 trillion from the $10.1 trillion in CBO’s baseline.

As a result of those smaller deficits, debt held by the public would also be lower under the President’s proposals than under current law.
In true marxist fashion - Obama did everything in his power to throw money around, deflate the value of a dollar, and collapse the U.S. economy. It’s going to take a Herculean effort for us to dig out of the mess he left us.

An Analysis of the President’s 2018 Budget


----------



## Rexx Taylor

President Dan Quayle will not be happy


----------



## eddiew37

Rexx Taylor said:


> President Dan Quayle will not be happy


Or Gore  who repubs screwed


----------



## Rexx Taylor

eddiew37 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Dan Quayle will not be happy
> 
> 
> 
> Or Gore  who repubs screwed
Click to expand...

i think abe lincoln will really throw a fit !!!!


----------



## P@triot

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha!!!

Robert F. Kennedy Jr. Drops Bombshell: “Trump Could Be Greatest President In History!


----------



## eddiew37

LOL LOL coulda woulda shoulda   Trump will forever be remembered  in history as  lower than dogshit


----------



## P@triot

eddiew37 said:


> LOL LOL coulda woulda shoulda   Trump will forever be remembered  in history as  lower than dogshit


And Hitlery will be remembered lower than _that_...as the dog diarrhea that lost to *President Trump*.


----------



## P@triot

eddiew37 said:


> Trump will forever be remembered  in history as  lower than dogshit


This is indisputable proof that the left refuses to judge on results and instead predetermines based on ideology.

*President Trump* is _less_ than 25% of the way through his first term. There is no way to know how he will be remembered at this point. And yet ideologue here has already declared that he will “*forever* be remembered...”.

Poor Eddie here is like Hitlery Clinton - an irrational, emotional train wreck. Unable to display maturity, independent thought, or reason.


----------



## eddiew37

P@triot said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will forever be remembered  in history as  lower than dogshit
> 
> 
> 
> This is indisputable proof that the left refuses to judge on results and instead predetermines based on ideology.
> 
> *President Trump* is _less_ than 25% of the way through his first term. There is no way to know how he will be remembered at this point. And yet ideologue here has already declared that he will “*forever* be remembered...”.
> 
> Poor Eddie here is like Hitlery Clinton - an irrational, emotional train wreck. Unable to display maturity, independent thought, or reason.
Click to expand...

Results??? 80 some odd % goes to the 1% on this tax bill,,,,, irrational?? Should I smile while I see america getting screwed?


----------



## P@triot

eddiew37 said:


> Results??? 80 some odd % goes to the 1% on this tax bill,,,,, irrational?? Should I smile while I see america getting screwed?


Even if that were true (and it’s *not*) - _nobody_ is getting “screwed”. Allowing people to keep what is already _theirs_ is called “basic decency”. Thinking you have an imaginary right to steal what doesn’t belong to you is called “disturbing”.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results??? 80 some odd % goes to the 1% on this tax bill,,,,, irrational?? Should I smile while I see america getting screwed?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were true (and it’s *not*) - _nobody_ is getting “screwed”. Allowing people to keep what is already _theirs_ is called “basic decency”. Thinking you have an imaginary right to steal what doesn’t belong to you is called “disturbing”.
Click to expand...

The exact  words I want to tell the IRS, it is basic decency to let me not pay my taxes, and if you make me pay, it is stealing and disturbing.
Think it will work?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*TWEET OF THE DAY*


----------



## ScienceRocks

Trump can thank Obama for this economy! Trump can either fuck it up like George w Bush or keep getting lucky.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Donald Trump was a joke until nominated, unelectable until elected, incompetent until he succeeded on most fronts, and about to be impeached until he debunked the collusion nonsense; he has had a very successful year. His enemies have been weighed in the balance and they have been found wanting.” Trump’s Whirlwind Year


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results??? 80 some odd % goes to the 1% on this tax bill,,,,, irrational?? Should I smile while I see america getting screwed?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were true (and it’s *not*) - _nobody_ is getting “screwed”. Allowing people to keep what is already _theirs_ is called “basic decency”. Thinking you have an imaginary right to steal what doesn’t belong to you is called “disturbing”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The exact  words I want to tell the IRS, it is basic decency to let me not pay my taxes, and if you make me pay, it is stealing and disturbing.
> Think it will work?
Click to expand...

It will work better than your desperate and idiotic attempt here to defend your desire to take from others. 

Psst..._stupid_...the federal government lowering taxes is not the same thing as tax evasion.


----------



## P@triot

Manonthestreet said:


> Donald Trump was a joke until nominated, unelectable until elected, incompetent until he succeeded on most fronts, and about to be impeached until he debunked the collusion nonsense; he has had a very successful year. His enemies have been weighed in the balance and they have been found wanting.” Trump’s Whirlwind Year


----------



## buckeye45_73

ScienceRocks said:


> Trump can thank Obama for this economy! Trump can either fuck it up like George w Bush or keep getting lucky.




how was obamas numbers compared to pre recession dow and s&P,

hey thanks for showing us and economy goes up and down, even with a clueless tool like Obama in charge.
What did he do?
Cash for clunkers?
stimulus?
Obamacare?

And none of those did shit for the economy, he tried to kill it with that shit, but it still rose....from unbelievable lows.......


----------



## DOTR

NYcarbineer said:


> it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.



   Its the Supreme Court.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

eddiew37 said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending us back to the stone age will make him the worse president in the history of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> And little Matty continues to deny reality. Only a butt-hurt partisan hack could claim that creating jobs, wealth, prosperity, and liberty would (and I quote) “send us back to the stone age”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile the moron has been in office 10 months and besides EO's what has he done ?? He takes credit for employment ,the markets ,but has done NOTHING but pat his own back ,,A lowlife shithead  and I'm being kind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you feel that way about Trump, then you REALLY must have hated Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id have given him 8 more years  Although I must admit this past year the market has been very good for me Don't think it'd be the same with Hillary
Click to expand...


So when he makes you money he’s Good.  Humm strange way of forming an opinion.


----------



## eddiew37

RadicalRedneck said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending us back to the stone age will make him the worse president in the history of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> And little Matty continues to deny reality. Only a butt-hurt partisan hack could claim that creating jobs, wealth, prosperity, and liberty would (and I quote) “send us back to the stone age”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile the moron has been in office 10 months and besides EO's what has he done ?? He takes credit for employment ,the markets ,but has done NOTHING but pat his own back ,,A lowlife shithead  and I'm being kind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you feel that way about Trump, then you REALLY must have hated Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id have given him 8 more years  Although I must admit this past year the market has been very good for me Don't think it'd be the same with Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when he makes you money he’s Good.  Humm strange way of forming an opinion.
Click to expand...

Let's get something straight  IMO that pos doesn't have a good bone in his body but yeah I liked tax cuts  BUT they should have been the other way around instead of 83% of them to the top 1%


----------



## P@triot

Great things happen when the government doesn’t confiscate people’s wealth...

AT&T, Comcast giving $1,000 bonuses to hundreds of thousands of workers after tax bill


----------



## Reasonable

Manonthestreet said:


> Donald Trump was a joke until nominated, unelectable until elected, incompetent until he succeeded on most fronts, and about to be impeached until he debunked the collusion nonsense; he has had a very successful year. His enemies have been weighed in the balance and they have been found wanting.” Trump’s Whirlwind Year


How has The Dump “ debunked the collusion nonsense?” 
It’s just came out he knew Flynn committed a crime before he said he did.... strengthening Mueller’s case for obstruction of justice.
This totally incompetent totally corrupt president is going down.


----------



## Reasonable

Still waiting for one member of the cult to call out their leader’s lie. 

Liar: I will lose money with this tax bill. 

Cowards.


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> Still waiting for one member of the cult to call out their leader’s lie.


Believe me Unreasonable, we all are. But sadly, none of you Obama cultists are willing to acknowledge the endless lies of that dirt-bag.


----------



## TheDude

Before the election I took a lot of heat saying I wouldn't be shocked if he's the next Reagan.   He doesn't have equal charisma, and Reagan had more class, but we were a better country then, so go figure.  Trump just has the "it" factor.  He's very tenacious, demands perfection etc..He's a debonair and eccentric.

Less the Twitter BS he gets an A+ for the season.  Even with Twitter he has people by the balls, and he's generally right. Remember when he stated during the campaign that only he can fix the mess?  Well, he honestly believes it, and it's important to him to prove it.  Sammy Davis Jr. had the "it" factor.  Winston Churchill another. Reagan, and so on. Guys like Trump don't come around often.  At the end of the day, the best of the best are wired differently, even assholes like Trump.

I still don't know if I trust him and time will tell, but so far very good.   In a lot of ways Obama set the table for him. Trump's clearing it off all while he tells cushy PC to fk off.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Reasonable said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump was a joke until nominated, unelectable until elected, incompetent until he succeeded on most fronts, and about to be impeached until he debunked the collusion nonsense; he has had a very successful year. His enemies have been weighed in the balance and they have been found wanting.” Trump’s Whirlwind Year
> 
> 
> 
> How has The Dump “ debunked the collusion nonsense?”
> It’s just came out he knew Flynn committed a crime before he said he did.... strengthening Mueller’s case for obstruction of justice.
> This totally incompetent totally corrupt president is going down.
Click to expand...

Been debunked for him....by the press.....no there there


----------



## Manonthestreet

Not to mention latest revelations that have andy Mcabe doing his best Hilly uuummm.....ummmmmm I dont recall


----------



## Rexx Taylor

I still President Dan Quail was


----------



## P@triot

President Trump has had unquestionably the most impressive first year in office of any president in the modern era...


> Cut corporate and individual taxes.
> Repeal the Obamacare individual mandate.
> Appoint a highly-respected conservative to the Supreme Court.
> Appoint a one-year *record* number of judges to the circuit courts.
> Get rid of reams of unnecessary regulations.
> Destroy ISIS.
> Approve pipeline projects and new oil drilling.


This list doesn’t even include how President Trump has secured the border, created over a million jobs, oversaw record numbers on the stock exchange, renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S., restored power to the states, or returned constitutional government at the federal level (among other things).

Byron York: Amid firestorms, Trump has year of solid policy accomplishments. Can he keep going?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

TheDude said:


> Before the election I took a lot of heat saying I wouldn't be shocked if he's the next Reagan.   He doesn't have equal charisma, and Reagan had more class, but we were a better country then, so go figure.  Trump just has the "it" factor.  He's very tenacious, demands perfection etc..He's a debonair and eccentric.



Orange is a dime-a-dozen, lazy, empty-headed, lying, blue blooded, con man shit bag of the lowest order. He's ugly inside ad out. Not fit to smell Reagan's dirty socks, but your opinion is noted.



TheDude said:


> Less the Twitter BS he gets an A+ for the season.  Even with Twitter he has people by the balls, and he's generally right.



The fact that Twitter is a barometer for communication shows how far my country has fallen. I fail to see how rewarding mediocrity is making us a greater nation. F-



TheDude said:


> Remember when he stated during the campaign that only he can fix the mess?  Well, he honestly believes it, and it's important to him to prove it.



Enabling delusional behavior is what the country did. He failed to provide _any_ details to how he was going to 'fix' the mess. Most of it is bullshit. What more would you expect from a con man? Once again, the American people will be left to clean up the mess he creates. This is the 'leader' this country deserves.



TheDude said:


> Sammy Davis Jr. had the "it" factor.  Winston Churchill another. Reagan, and so on. Guys like Trump don't come around often.  At the end of the day, the best of the best are wired differently, even assholes like Trump.



If by 'best of the best' you mean a testament to mediocrity, then sure.



TheDude said:


> I still don't know if I trust him and time will tell, but so far very good.   In a lot of ways Obama set the table for him. Trump's clearing it off all while he tells cushy PC to fk off.



Orange is a snake.


----------



## TomParks

P@triot said:


> President Trump has had unquestionably the most impressive first year in office of any president in the modern era...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut corporate and individual taxes.
> Repeal the Obamacare individual mandate.
> Appoint a highly-respected conservative to the Supreme Court.
> Appoint a one-year *record* number of judges to the circuit courts.
> Get rid of reams of unnecessary regulations.
> Destroy ISIS.
> Approve pipeline projects and new oil drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This list doesn’t even include how President Trump has secured the border, created over a million jobs, oversaw record numbers on the stock exchange, renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S., restored power to the states, or returned constitutional government at the federal level (among other things).
> 
> Byron York: Amid firestorms, Trump has year of solid policy accomplishments. Can he keep going?
Click to expand...


Defeating North Korea will be the big story of 2018


----------



## P@triot

TomParks said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has had unquestionably the most impressive first year in office of any president in the modern era...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut corporate and individual taxes.
> Repeal the Obamacare individual mandate.
> Appoint a highly-respected conservative to the Supreme Court.
> Appoint a one-year *record* number of judges to the circuit courts.
> Get rid of reams of unnecessary regulations.
> Destroy ISIS.
> Approve pipeline projects and new oil drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This list doesn’t even include how President Trump has secured the border, created over a million jobs, oversaw record numbers on the stock exchange, renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S., restored power to the states, or returned constitutional government at the federal level (among other things).
> 
> Byron York: Amid firestorms, Trump has year of solid policy accomplishments. Can he keep going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defeating North Korea will be the big story of 2018
Click to expand...

More accurately - defeating Kim Jong Un. Nothing is wrong with North Korea. Like Iraq - it is the maniacal dictator that is the problem.


----------



## P@triot

He continues to illustrate true leadership and he continues to get real results...


> “It sends the right message to friend and foe that the U.S. is serious on trans-Atlantic security and that President Trump doesn’t dither in these tough decisions.”


Not only is the message spot-on and critical, but the action also kills two birds with one stone. It is arming allies to fight enemies while also generating revenue for American businesses (which in turn generates tax revenue for the government).

Trump Approves US Lethal Weapons Sales to Ukraine, Angering Moscow


----------



## P@triot

President Trump continues to end the waste, fraud, and abuse in the federal government, clean up the financial mess, save the tax payer lots of money, create jobs, and a lot more...

Nikki Haley announces massive cut from United Nations budget — see how much taxpayers will save


----------



## regent

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
Click to expand...

"Everyone" does not decide on the Constiution.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Everyone" does not decide on the Constiution.
Click to expand...

You’re right on that Regent (first time for everything!). Nobody “decides” on the U.S. Constitution because the U.S. Constitution is not up for decision. It is written in stone, signed into law, says exactly what it says, and is not up for debate.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Everyone" does not decide on the Constiution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re right on that Regent (first time for everything!). Nobody “decides” on the U.S. Constitution because the U.S. Constitution is not up for decision. It is written in stone, signed into law, says exactly what it says, and is not up for debate.
Click to expand...

So why will the Courts get the usual number of requests to adjudicate cases this year?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Not Ben Franklin or Dan Quail?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I'M happy with the economy but this MIGHT GO DOWN AS THE DUMBEST THREAD IN USMB HISTORY


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So why will the Courts get the usual number of requests to adjudicate cases this year?


Why will the usual number of women be brutally raped this year? In your mind, if something happens (be it rape, robbery, drugs, etc.), it must be legal and ok or it wouldn’t happen? 

Hint: there is more illegal activity in the federal government than legal activity


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues. *President Trump* is saving us hundreds of billions of dollars by not providing healthcare to criminals...

Fearing deportation, undocumented immigrants in Houston are avoiding hospitals and clinics


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see prosperity under *President Trump*...


> Holiday shoppers spent a record $800 billion this year


This Holiday Season Had Some Great News for the US Economy


----------



## Aldo Raine




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

The winning continues.* President Trump* continues to put America first in every capacity. He cut taxes for the American people and he was able to do that by (among other things) cutting aid to nations like Pakistan.

Trump Just Cut Aid to Pakistan. Why This Long-Overdue Move Could Have a Real Impact.


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues under* President Trump*. More jobs. More wealth. More economic freedom.

10 Ways the Trump Administration Beat Back Excessive Regulation in 2017


----------



## buckeye45_73

P@triot said:


> Great things happen when the government doesn’t confiscate people’s wealth...
> 
> AT&T, Comcast giving $1,000 bonuses to hundreds of thousands of workers after tax bill



I know....and I remember a talk we had on this board where you weren't quit sure of him just after he got elected.......which means even people that weren't full on board trumpers like myself are seeing the benefits.....I cant wait for 2020....to pull that lever again!


----------



## P@triot

buckeye45_73 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great things happen when the government doesn’t confiscate people’s wealth...
> 
> AT&T, Comcast giving $1,000 bonuses to hundreds of thousands of workers after tax bill
> 
> 
> 
> I know....and I remember a talk we had on this board where you weren't quit sure of him just after he got elected.......which means even people that weren't full on board trumpers like myself are seeing the benefits.....I cant wait for 2020....to pull that lever again!
Click to expand...

I’ve made dozens of posts openly admitting that I was 100% *wrong* about *President Trump*. I was the biggest “Never Trump” conservative in America.

I’ve been stunned by his rejection of power and his respect for the U.S. Constitution. I figured a megalomaniac like him would pull a Barack Insane Obama and piss all over the U.S. Constitution. I was also gravely concerned about his history as a life-long staunch progressive.


----------



## Mustang

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


You may be right, but only if he's both impeached & later indicted.


----------



## P@triot

Mustang said:


> You may be right, but only if he's both impeached & later indicted.


For what...tweeting the truth in a way that upsets the left?


----------



## deanrd

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*

He might.  But probably not.


----------



## Mustang

P@triot said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, but only if he's both impeached & later indicted.
> 
> 
> 
> For what...tweeting the truth in a way that upsets the left?
Click to expand...


No, of course not.

Let's start with Trump's years-long business connections with Russia and Russians which have been publically confirmed years ago by Trump's son.

Oddly enough (or not so much so), Trump hired Manafort as his campaign manager and former US Army Lt. General Michael Flynn as his closest foreign policy advisor, and they BOTH had close ties to Russia. Coincidence?

Then there's the fact that Trump lies all the time about everything under the sun. If he didn't do so, his protestations of his innocence in his campaign's collusion with Russia might just carry more weight. As it is, his protestations seem extremely empty and self-serving.

When one considers Trumps numerous bankruptcies, the numerous lawsuits filed against him for cheating contractors and investors, and his debacle that was known as Trump University which took 10's of thousands of dollars from thousands of hopeful students and delivered nothing as promised, it's clear that Trump has no qualms about lying and cheating the very people who Trump has worked hard to earn their trust. 

The man is simply heading for the biggest fall in American political history.


----------



## P@triot

Proven conservative policy generates prosperity _every_ time...

Whoa: Over 1 Million Workers Have Received a Bonus Since The Trump Tax Bill Became Law


----------



## P@triot

Mustang said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, but only if he's both impeached & later indicted.
> 
> 
> 
> For what...tweeting the truth in a way that upsets the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course not. Let's start with Trump's years-long business connections with Russia and Russians which have been publically confirmed years ago by Trump's son.
Click to expand...

I hate to be the one to drop this “bomb” on you but it is 100% perfectly legal to have “business connections with Russia and Russians”. Millions of Americans have them. Literally millions. Bill Gates. Larry Ellison. Bill Browder. Hell, even the Clintons.


----------



## P@triot

Mustang said:


> Then there's the fact that Trump lies all the time about everything under the sun.


Yeah...that’s not illegal either, my friend. If it were, Bill Clinton, Hitlery Clinton, and Barack Obama all would have been executed decades ago. Each of them lies more in any given 10 minutes than *President Trump* lies in a year.


----------



## deanrd

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*

Of course Republicans would agree with that because they are as racist as he is.  I've been saying it but no one would believe it.

They do now.


----------



## WEATHER53

The latest fakery is that he's racist. 
Women, Russians, racist-all the distraction that the liberals promised as revenge.


----------



## WEATHER53

He is making America Great again event with the infants, dependents, ilegals and malcontents kicking and screaming about it.
You complainers can also benefit from this new environment if you just get on board


----------



## Reasonable

P@triot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for one member of the cult to call out their leader’s lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me Unreasonable, we all are. But sadly, none of you Obama cultists are willing to acknowledge the endless lies of that dirt-bag.
Click to expand...

What lies of the Liar in Chief have you called out?
Which ones of his  documented 2001 lies? 

Redirect Notice


----------



## Mustang

P@triot said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, but only if he's both impeached & later indicted.
> 
> 
> 
> For what...tweeting the truth in a way that upsets the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course not. Let's start with Trump's years-long business connections with Russia and Russians which have been publically confirmed years ago by Trump's son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to be the one to drop this “bomb” on you but it is 100% perfectly legal to have “business connections with Russia and Russians”. Millions of Americans have them. Literally millions. Bill Gates. Larry Ellison. Bill Browder. Hell, even the Clintons.
Click to expand...


Is money-laundering legal?


----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> What lies of the Liar in Chief have you called out?


I’ve called him out for _everything_ he has done that was wrong. I was a “Never Trump’er”. Were _you_ a “Never Obama”?


----------



## P@triot

Mustang said:


> Is money-laundering legal?


Nope. And I haven’t heard even a single allegation of “money-laundering” by *President Trump*. I noticed you failed to add any details or a link. If you have something that isn’t just an absurd left-wing smear campaign, I would be glad to look at it.


----------



## Mustang

P@triot said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is money-laundering legal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. And I haven’t heard even a single allegation of “money-laundering” by *President Trump*. I noticed you failed to add any details or a link. If you have something that isn’t just an absurd left-wing smear campaign, I would be glad to look at it.
Click to expand...


LOL! You'd better clean the wax out of your years. Trump's money laundering  has been whispered about for years. Even Bannon spoke of it openly. Considering Manafort's past dealings with Russian Oligarchs, why would anyone be surprised? Keep in mind that Trump couldn't get a loan from any American bank due to his numerous bankruptcies. As a result, he turned to the East to do business with Russia. Even his sons mentioned it on the record years ago.

The end result is that Trump is eventually going down. He and his supporter will make a lot of noise in the process, but the facts will win the day.


----------



## P@triot

Mustang said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is money-laundering legal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. And I haven’t heard even a single allegation of “money-laundering” by *President Trump*. I noticed you failed to add any details or a link. If you have something that isn’t just an absurd left-wing smear campaign, I would be glad to look at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! You'd better clean the wax out of your years. Trump's money laundering  has been *whispered* about for years.
Click to expand...

And there it is. Mustang wants President Trump impeached for _whispers_ from anti-Trump lunatics. Come back when you have a link to post.


----------



## P@triot

Mustang said:


> The end result is that Trump is eventually going down.


The end result is that your tinfoil hat is not helping your thought process any. Every time you progressives “predict” Trump’s demise he just reaches new levels of success.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Donald Trump,,the first President to bring the DOW to 25,000
Obama, the first President to take the DOW down to 6,000
there u go


----------



## AntonToo

Trump is going to go down as the greatest shithole.


----------



## AntonToo

Rexx Taylor said:


> Donald Trump,,the first President to bring the DOW to 25,000
> Obama, the first President to take the DOW down to 6,000
> there u go



Idiot, Great Recession took dow to 6500, under Obama it grew to record high 19000.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

not ben franklin ?


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues...as does the unimaginable lunacy of the Dumbocrats. If Barack Insane Obama had achieved any of this - the left would be crowing from the mountain tops. But they inexplicably complain about President Trump creating more jobs, higher wages, and increased prosperity.

Most workers will see pay hike in February under new tax law


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump,,the first President to bring the DOW to 25,000
> Obama, the first President to take the DOW down to 6,000
> there u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, Great Recession took dow to 6500, under Obama it grew to record high 19000.
Click to expand...

“Idiot” -_who_ built the recession? Barack Insane Obama and his idiotic marxist policies.


----------



## tycho1572

We’re now seeing the benefits of electing an intelligent man as president.


----------



## P@triot

tycho1572 said:


> We’re now seeing the benefits of electing an intelligent man as president.


More than that....a businessman and a *non* politician. He doesn’t give a damn about appearances or party. He’s just interested in results.


----------



## tycho1572

P@triot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’re now seeing the benefits of electing an intelligent man as president.
> 
> 
> 
> More than that....a businessman and a *non* politician. He doesn’t give a damn about appearances or party. He’s just interested in results.
Click to expand...

Voters are finally moving away from thinking career politicians have their best interest at heart.
Democrats are especially bad with corruption and serving themselves.


----------



## cutter

Votto said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.
> 
> All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.
> 
> I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Neither party likes him, nor does the press
Click to expand...

Neither party likes him but America loves him. Maybe having the greatest economy or a administration that creates PRIVATE SECTOR jobs or lower taxes isn’t important to either party but the citizens of America love it. The reason Trump was elected was because both democrat and republican globalist politicians hate him. History will look back at the greatest American Presidents, Washington, Jefferson, and Trump.Washington gave us our independence, Jefferson helped create our great Constitution, Trump saved us from the Globalist. Long live the America our founders gave us, and as Ben Franklin said “if we can keep it”.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has done more for the African-American community in less than 1 year than the Democrats have done in 150 years. But then again - the Democrats are fiercely racist. It's not like they've been trying to advance the African-American community.

Q&A: Black Activist Says Trump Policies, Unlike Obama’s, Create Jobs


----------



## P@triot

buckeye45_73 said:


> I know....and I remember a talk we had on this board where you weren't quit sure of him just after he got elected.......which means even people that weren't full on board trumpers like myself are seeing the benefits.....I cant wait for 2020....to pull that lever again!


You are 100% correct on all accounts buckeye45_73. However, here are two prime examples of my concerns with Donald Trump. I know that he has been very good to this point - but there is 0 excuse for either of these.

Trump Buckled at the Knees on Immigration Reform in Worst Day of His Presidency

There is no excuse for DACA. Rewarding criminal behavior is unforgivable. The other (even more) ridiculous situation is him encouraging congressmen to bring back pork spending. Appalling. He’s supposed to be the shrewd businessman who understands budgets and debt.

Conservatives Warn Trump Not to Revive Earmarks If He Wants to Drain the Swamp


----------



## P@triot

Shrinking the unconstitutional monstrosity that is the federal government and saving the taxpayers money.

President Trump’s EPA Is On Course To Retire Half Its Staff


----------



## P@triot

President Trump continues to make America great again...


> An abundance of untapped energy lies beneath America’s ground and off the coasts. For six years, America has been the world’s largest petroleum and natural gas producer, supporting more than 10 million jobs and contributing more than $1.3 trillion to the economy.
> 
> The increase in energy supplies has lowered prices for households and businesses. Families are saving hundreds, if not more than $1,000 each year on electricity bills and home-heating costs, and paying less at the gas pump.


Cheaper energy. More jobs. Higher GDP. This is the epitome of making America great again.

New Offshore Drilling Plan Will Reverse Obama Restrictions, Unleash US Energy Dominance


----------



## P@triot

President Trump is dragging progressives along kicking and screaming into prosperity. He is delivering _everything_ thing they’ve ever wanted and they hate him for it. Really illustrates the intellect of the left.

How Tax Reform is Keeping Promise Fight for $15 Couldn’t


----------



## Faun

cutter said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.
> 
> All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.
> 
> I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Neither party likes him, nor does the press
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither party likes him but America loves him. Maybe having the greatest economy or a administration that creates PRIVATE SECTOR jobs or lower taxes isn’t important to either party but the citizens of America love it. The reason Trump was elected was because both democrat and republican globalist politicians hate him. History will look back at the greatest American Presidents, Washington, Jefferson, and Trump.Washington gave us our independence, Jefferson helped create our great Constitution, Trump saved us from the Globalist. Long live the America our founders gave us, and as Ben Franklin said “if we can keep it”.
Click to expand...

Who knows what you're talking about?

Trump's job approval rating of around 40% does not indicate America loves him and as far as private sector jobs, 2017 was the worst year in the last 7:

2011: 2,403,000
2012: 2,209,000
2013: 2,370,000
2014: 2,871,000
2015: 2,561,000
2016: 2,039,000
2017: 2,013,000

All employees, thousands, total private, seasonally adjusted


----------



## P@triot

This video is pure gold. Indisputable proof that the left doesn’t understand basic economics and peddles in pure propaganda...


----------



## P@triot

There is no denying that President Trump, the Republicans, and proven conservative policy are responsible for our economic boom...

Experts reveal which president is more responsible for booming economy, long-term growth potential


----------



## P@triot

We have the blueprint for prosperity. It works every time without fail.


> Disney will give a $1,000 bonus to 125,000 full- and part-time employees. The company will also spend $50 million to launch a higher education initiative that assists hourly employees with tuition.


More money in the pocket of Americans and more opportunities. The polar opposite of what left-wing policy delivers.

Disney to give $1,000 bonuses to 125,000 employees and create a higher education program


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been simply _incredible_. He restored constitutional government. He facilitated everything for a flourishing economy. He has secured the borders. Definitely “making America GREAT again”.

Betsy DeVos: 'Common Core Is Dead'


----------



## P@triot

If President Trump next 7 years are like his first year, he _will_ go down as the greatest president ever!


> News Flash to Conservatives in the Republican Party - According to the Heritage Foundation President Trump did an amazing job in his first year in office - even better than conservative and American icon President Ronald Reagan!


I’m blown away by his respect for the U.S. Constitution and his rejection of power. Not at all what I expected from a megalomaniac and a lifelong progressive.

Conservative Heritage Foundation Rates Trump’s First Year Better Than Reagan’s


----------



## P@triot

President Trump has delivered on the promise just as he said he would...

WINNING: Home Depot Employees Feel The Trump Effect


----------



## mikegriffith1

Liberals hate Trump so fiercely precisely because he is turning out to be the most conservative president since Calvin Coolidge and because he is pushing back against sacred pillars of their agenda.


----------



## 80zephyr

NYcarbineer said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
Click to expand...


Immigration is, and always has been regulated by the federal government. It is one of the few issues(constitutionally speaking) that they legally control.

So, the answer is no.

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

NYcarbineer said:


> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.



Leftist activist judges can rule anyway the they want to. Unless I'm wrong, I can't think of one that was upheld by the SCOTUS.

Mark


----------



## NYcarbineer

80zephyr said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration is, and always has been regulated by the federal government. It is one of the few issues(constitutionally speaking) that they legally control.
> 
> So, the answer is no.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


Does that include forcing local and state law enforcement to work as federal law enforcement?


----------



## 80zephyr

NYcarbineer said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration is, and always has been regulated by the federal government. It is one of the few issues(constitutionally speaking) that they legally control.
> 
> So, the answer is no.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that include forcing local and state law enforcement to work as federal law enforcement?
Click to expand...


No, it doesn't. But actively seeking to circumvent federal law on their part is a federal crime. It is one thing not helping the feds, it is quite another helping the illegals.

Mark


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration is, and always has been regulated by the federal government. It is one of the few issues(constitutionally speaking) that they legally control.
> 
> So, the answer is no.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that include forcing local and state law enforcement to work as federal law enforcement?
Click to expand...

Its the job of “local and state law enforcement” to enforce the law. 

Don’t try to act like a constitutionalist and an anti-federalist now. You don’t have the knowledge for it. Plus - we tried to warn you miserable pricks that someday you would regret shredding the U.S. Constitution and attempting to give the federal unlimited power. Well, that day has arrived.

The irony is, President Trump has acted 100% constitutional and you bedwetters are still losing your shit. Can you imagine if he acted like a Republican Barack Insane Obama and just did whatever he wanted - constitution and limited power be damned? Each one of you bedwetters would be on lithium.


----------



## NYcarbineer

P@triot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immigration is, and always has been regulated by the federal government. It is one of the few issues(constitutionally speaking) that they legally control.
> 
> So, the answer is no.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that include forcing local and state law enforcement to work as federal law enforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the job of “local and state law enforcement” to enforce the law.
> 
> Don’t try to act like a constitutionalist and an anti-federalist now. You don’t have the knowledge for it. Plus - we tried to warn you miserable pricks that someday you would regret shredding the U.S. Constitution and attempting to give the federal unlimited power. Well, that day has arrived.
> 
> The irony is, President Trump has acted 100% constitutional and you bedwetters are still losing your shit. Can you imagine if he acted like a Republican Barack Insane Obama and just did whatever he wanted - constitution and limited power be damned? Each one of you bedwetters would be on lithium.
Click to expand...


You're advocating for unlimited federal power.


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> You're advocating for unlimited federal power.


Expecting law enforcement to enforce the law has *nothing* to do with federal power. As I just stated, don’t try to act like a constitutionalist and an anti-federalist now. You don’t have the knowledge or the experience.

The adults are in charge once again. You just sit there and let us handle the mess you’ve created. We’ll get it cleaned up. We always do.


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues. Draining the swamp...

FBI’s No. 2 Official Steps Down Amid Growing Suspicions by Trump Allies


----------



## P@triot

So. Much. Winning.


> Exxon Mobil Corp. CEO Darren Woods announced in a blog post Monday that his company will invest $50 billion in the U.S. over the next five years.
> 
> Woods credited both recent regulatory reform and the corporate tax rate cut that President Donald Trump signed into law last month for the company’s expansion plans. The tax rate was cut from 35% to 21%.
> 
> “These are all possible because of the resource base developed by our industry along with sound tax and regulatory policies that create a pro-growth business climate here in the U.S.,” Woods wrote.


It’s such a shame that so many had to suffer for so long under the *failed* policies of the left. None of this is rocket science. Whoever creates the best climate for businesses will get the jobs and tax revenues that come with it.

Exxon Mobil CEO announces $50 billion investment in US production and jobs, credits tax cuts


----------



## P@triot

“*Dems downplay bonuses and investment in the USA*”

Democrats panic over avalanche of good economic news


----------



## P@triot

Sound, proven conservative policy doing what it always does - creating unimaginable prosperity...


> SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — Apple is planning to build a new corporate campus and hire 20,000 U.S. workers in an expansion *driven in part by a tax cut* that will enable the iPhone maker to bring an estimated $245 billion back to its home country.
> 
> The pledge announced Wednesday comes less than a month after Congress approved a sweeping overhaul of the U.S. tax code championed by President Donald Trump that will increase corporate profits.
> 
> Besides dramatically lowering the standard corporate tax rate, the reforms offer a one-time break on cash held overseas.
> 
> Apple plans to take advantage of that provision to *bring back most of its roughly $252 billion in offshore cash*, generating a tax bill of about $38 billion. That anticipated tax bill implies Apple intends to bring back about $245 billion of its overseas cash, based on the temporary tax rate of 15.5% on foreign profits.


Idiotic *failed* left-wing policy ensured that that money stayed overseas - benefiting other nations. Now it will return to the U.S. where it belongs - to benefit the U.S.

Apple Banks on Tax Break to Build 2nd Campus, Hire 20,000


----------



## P@triot

That’s because it absolutely _was_ unifying - unlike any speech ever given by Barack Insane Obama.


> More than eight out of 10 Americans - 81% - who watched *President Donald Trump’s* State of the Union address Tuesday night think he was trying to unite the country, not divide it, a CBS News poll found.


Which begs the question - what is wrong with the other 2 out of 10 who can’t accept or admit *reality*?

Trump Sought to Unite the Country in State of the Union Address, CBS News Poll Finds


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* had the most astounding, successful first year of _any_ President of the past 200 years...


> But one year into the Trump administration, the facts on the ground—in Syria and Iraq—have changed dramatically. The Islamic State, also known as ISIS, lost control of Mosul, the second-largest city in Iraq, in July 2017. Three months later, ISIS’ capital—the Syrian city of Raqqa—fell. Many fighters retreated to Deir ez-Zor in the country’s east. In November 2017, that too fell. The “caliphate” that Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi announced with such fanfare in the summer of 2014 was in tatters.



Did Trump Really Beat ISIS? Here Are the Facts


----------



## P@triot

President Trump continues to illustrate real leadership. Putting America _first_. The sole reason why the anti-American left has so much contempt for him.


> The Department of Homeland Security has drafted a proposal that would negatively affect legal immigrants' chances of attaining permanent residency in the U.S. if he or she used public benefits prior to applying for that status, according to a report published Thursday afternoon.


There isn’t absolutely no reason to further burden an already over-burdened system (thanks to progressives) with parasites. The U.S. needs immigrants who are self-sufficient. People who are producers and innovators. And who respect and support the U.S.

Trump administration may block permanent residency requests from visa recipients who receive government benefits


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Does this mean Abe is being pushed to number 2 then Nixon number 3?


----------



## radical right

P@triot said:


> There isn’t absolutely no reason to further burden an already over-burdened system (thanks to progressives) with parasites. The U.S. needs immigrants who are self-sufficient. People who are producers and innovators. And who respect and support the U.S.
> 
> Trump administration may block permanent residency requests from visa recipients who receive government benefits



We should expand that by two generations.  Anybody whose father/mother or grandfather/grandmother came here as an immigrant, who goes on government support for more than three months, gets  deported  to their parents/grand parents country of origin.


----------



## Moonglow

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*

but probably won't..


----------



## radical right

Moonglow said:


> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> but probably won't..



They didn't say in which country.  I'm sure russia would rate Trump the best american president ever.


----------



## Thinker101

radical right said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn’t absolutely no reason to further burden an already over-burdened system (thanks to progressives) with parasites. The U.S. needs immigrants who are self-sufficient. People who are producers and innovators. And who respect and support the U.S.
> 
> Trump administration may block permanent residency requests from visa recipients who receive government benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should expand that by two generations.  Anybody whose father/mother or grandfather/grandmother came here as an immigrant, who goes on government support for more than three months, gets  deported  to their parents/grand parents country of origin.
Click to expand...


Make sure you forward your post to Pelosi.


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> Does this mean Abe is being pushed to number 2 then Nixon number 3?


And where is the vice president list?


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Moonglow said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean Abe is being pushed to number 2 then Nixon number 3?
> 
> 
> 
> And where is the vice president list?
Click to expand...

Was Erkel ever vice President?


----------



## Moonglow

Rexx Taylor said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean Abe is being pushed to number 2 then Nixon number 3?
> 
> 
> 
> And where is the vice president list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Erkel ever vice President?
Click to expand...

Yes but he was disguised as Dan Quayle..


----------



## P@triot

President Trump had the most successful first year of _any_ president in the modern era...


> Arrests made by Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents rose by 30% during Trump’s first full year in the White House


It’s nice to see our laws being properly enforced once again.

See what happened to ICE arrests once Trump took office — the change is drastic


----------



## Paulie

Votto said:


> Neither party likes him, nor does the press


This is literally the best part about him


----------



## P@triot

We continue to move towards constitutional government. We still have a long way to go, but this is a respectable start.


> Originally, it included $59.9 billion for the Department of Education, which would have reduced spending at the agency by $7.1 billion—a 10.5% decrease from the 2017 enacted level. It would have done so by, among other reforms, eliminating billions of dollars for duplicative and ineffective programs and those that are “more appropriately supported through state, local, or private funds.”


We won’t be constitutional again with regards to education until the Department of Education is eliminated, but this is a good start. If *President Trump* followed this pattern every year and was elected to a second term, there would be more than an 80% reduction to the DoE by the time he left office.

What Trump’s Education Budget Gets Right, and Where It Can Improve


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* delivering on the winning just as he promised...


> The National Sheriffs' Association's position is that sanctuary cities encourage illegal immigration, pose a threat to public safety and national security, and impose a severe financial burden on taxpayers.



On Law Enforcement, Sheriffs Rate Trump's First Year an ‘A-Plus’


----------



## P@triot

Proving once again that everything the left says about economics and tax cuts is an egregious *lie*. Well done Mr. President. Well done.

Smucker's Announces $1000 Employee Bonuses, $20M Added to Employee Pensions


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens



Yeah, what Trump is achieving is pretty impressive I must admit.  Handing the United States over to Vladimir Putin is an impressive accomplishment, in a very perverse sort of way.  But Trump is a traitor to his country and a Russian mole, so it's to be expected.


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> Yeah, what Trump is achieving is pretty impressive I must admit.  Handing the United States over to Vladimir Putin is an impressive accomplishment, in a very perverse sort of way.  But Trump is a traitor to his country and a Russian mole, so it's to be expected.


All roads from Russia lead directly to the Dumbocrats. _Oops_...


> Of note, Jones currently runs the Penn Quarter Group, a "research and invesigative advisory" firm whose *website was registered in April of 2016, days before Steele delivered his first in a series of Trump-Russia memos*. *Jones began tweeting out articles suggesting illicit ties between the Trump campaign and Russia* as early as 2017.


The Russia witch-hunt has backfired on the left. They were desperate to remove President Trump from office and all they’ve done isn’t expose the corruption within their own party.

Leaked Texts Suggest Former Feinstein Staffer Part Of Ongoing Scramble To Verify Dossier


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what Trump is achieving is pretty impressive I must admit.  Handing the United States over to Vladimir Putin is an impressive accomplishment, in a very perverse sort of way.  But Trump is a traitor to his country and a Russian mole, so it's to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> All roads from Russia lead directly to the Dumbocrats. _Oops_...
> 
> 
> 
> Of note, Jones currently runs the Penn Quarter Group, a "research and invesigative advisory" firm whose *website was registered in April of 2016, days before Steele delivered his first in a series of Trump-Russia memos*. *Jones began tweeting out articles suggesting illicit ties between the Trump campaign and Russia* as early as 2017.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Russia witch-hunt has backfired on the left. They were desperate to remove President Trump from office and all they’ve done isn’t expose the corruption within their own party.
> 
> Leaked Texts Suggest Former Feinstein Staffer Part Of Ongoing Scramble To Verify Dossier
Click to expand...


Righhht...is that why Trump finally admitted that Russia meddled in the 2016 election?  Is that why Michael Flynn and numerous other Trump cronies have pleaded guilty? 

Keep lying to yourself, goober.  It's fun watching you mentally ill Repugs perform deranged mental gymnastics, in a futile effort to explain Trump's treasonous behavior.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow

A urinal will be installed over his grave to take part in the 24/7 piss mattress party Filthy Don has come to know and love.    And that's a good thing!


----------



## Camp

Approval ratings are going down again. Donny is back in the 30's for approval. Average Americans still don't think the Liar in Chief is so great.


----------



## P@triot

Camp said:


> Approval ratings are going down again. Donny is back in the 30's for approval. Average Americans still don't think the Liar in Chief is so great.


Would these be the same polls that predicted Hitlery Clinton would be the next President of the United States in a “landslide”?


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> It's fun watching you mentally ill Repugs perform deranged mental gymnastics, in a futile effort to explain Trump's treasonous behavior.


*President Trump* isn’t the one who *purchased* a “dossier” about Hitlery Clinton from a *foreigner* in an attempt to influence the elections, snowflake. Oops...


----------



## Camp

P@triot said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approval ratings are going down again. Donny is back in the 30's for approval. Average Americans still don't think the Liar in Chief is so great.
> 
> 
> 
> Would these be the same polls that predicted Hitlery Clinton would be the next President of the United States in a “landslide”?
Click to expand...

No, they are not the same polls.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun watching you mentally ill Repugs perform deranged mental gymnastics, in a futile effort to explain Trump's treasonous behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* isn’t the one who *purchased* a “dossier” about Hitlery Clinton from a *foreigner* in an attempt to influence the elections, snowflake. Oops...
Click to expand...


Unfortunately for you, nobody but mentally ill Repugs such as you give a flying fuck about this.  Plus, Clinton ain't President, dumb fuck.


----------



## Camp

P@triot said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approval ratings are going down again. Donny is back in the 30's for approval. Average Americans still don't think the Liar in Chief is so great.
> 
> 
> 
> Would these be the same polls that predicted Hitlery Clinton would be the next President of the United States in a “landslide”?
Click to expand...

One year in and Trump has the most corrupt administration in 30 years. Five pleading guilty to felonies and more under indictment awaiting trial.


----------



## Meathead

Trump The Mad King said:


> Unfortunately for you, nobody but mentally ill Repugs such as you give a flying fuck about this.  Plus, Clinton ain't President, dumb fuck.


Clinton's ain't president because of Trump. That alone makes him one of the greats.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

Meathead said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, nobody but mentally ill Repugs such as you give a flying fuck about this.  Plus, Clinton ain't President, dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton's ain't president because of Trump. That alone makes him one of the greats.
Click to expand...


You mean because of bullshit known as the Electoral College.  Hillary won by 3 million votes, probably a lot more than that when you consider massive voter suppression of minorities in states like Wisconsin and North Carolina.

And since Trump is President, why are you mentally ill dumb fucks still crying about Clinton?


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun watching you mentally ill Repugs perform deranged mental gymnastics, in a futile effort to explain Trump's treasonous behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* isn’t the one who *purchased* a “dossier” about Hitlery Clinton from a *foreigner* in an attempt to influence the elections, snowflake. Oops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately for you, nobody but mentally ill Repugs such as you give a flying fuck about this.
Click to expand...

So you openly admit that you don’t care when people running for president engage foreigners in an attempt to influence our elections?


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> You mean because of bullshit known as the Electoral College.


Typical anti-American leftist! Referring to the U.S. Constitution as “bullshit”.


----------



## P@triot

Camp said:


> One year in and Trump has the most corrupt administration in 30 years.


Snowflake...*President Trump* doesn’t even have the most corrupt administration in 30 months. 

Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_. Fast & Furious. Benghazi. Lois Lerner & the IRS. Multiple spying scandals.

Meanwhile, *President Trump* hasn’t been involved in a _single_ scandal yet.


----------



## Meathead

Trump The Mad King said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, nobody but mentally ill Repugs such as you give a flying fuck about this.  Plus, Clinton ain't President, dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton's ain't president because of Trump. That alone makes him one of the greats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean because of bullshit known as the Electoral College.  Hillary won by 3 million votes, probably a lot more than that when you consider massive voter suppression of minorities in states like Wisconsin and North Carolina.
> 
> And since Trump is President, why are you mentally ill dumb fucks still crying about Clinton?
Click to expand...

We were  talking about Trump's greatness. Simply the fact that he defeated the Beast makes that of Churchillian proportions. It's an amazing head start on a legacy of greatness.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun watching you mentally ill Repugs perform deranged mental gymnastics, in a futile effort to explain Trump's treasonous behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* isn’t the one who *purchased* a “dossier” about Hitlery Clinton from a *foreigner* in an attempt to influence the elections, snowflake. Oops...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately for you, nobody but mentally ill Repugs such as you give a flying fuck about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you openly admit that you don’t care when people running for president engage foreigners in an attempt to influence our elections?
Click to expand...


No, I'm not going to dignify your mentally ill Repug horseshit with a response.  It ain't worth the effort.  Your mentally ill ass is going to believe whatever you want to believe.

Trump is not going to doing anything to prevent Russia from interfering in the 2018 election.  Because Trump is a traitor, abdicating his Constitutional responsibilities.  That is where your attention should be, not on this juvenile Clinton bullshit.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

Meathead said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, nobody but mentally ill Repugs such as you give a flying fuck about this.  Plus, Clinton ain't President, dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton's ain't president because of Trump. That alone makes him one of the greats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean because of bullshit known as the Electoral College.  Hillary won by 3 million votes, probably a lot more than that when you consider massive voter suppression of minorities in states like Wisconsin and North Carolina.
> 
> And since Trump is President, why are you mentally ill dumb fucks still crying about Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were  talking about Trump's greatness. Simply the fact that he defeated the Beast makes that of Churchillian proportions. It's an amazing head start on a legacy of greatness.
Click to expand...


You were talking about Trump's "greatness".  I was talking about how 3 million more Americans voted for Clinton instead of Trump, and probably a lot more than that.

Only deranged, mentally ill Repugs such as yourself think Trump is doing great.  He has an approval rating below 40% because most Americans think he is a disgrace and a national embarrassment unworthy of the office he holds, but this does not penetrate your idiotic Trump TV Repug Fox News bubble.


----------



## Meathead

Trump The Mad King said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, nobody but mentally ill Repugs such as you give a flying fuck about this.  Plus, Clinton ain't President, dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton's ain't president because of Trump. That alone makes him one of the greats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean because of bullshit known as the Electoral College.  Hillary won by 3 million votes, probably a lot more than that when you consider massive voter suppression of minorities in states like Wisconsin and North Carolina.
> 
> And since Trump is President, why are you mentally ill dumb fucks still crying about Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were  talking about Trump's greatness. Simply the fact that he defeated the Beast makes that of Churchillian proportions. It's an amazing head start on a legacy of greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were talking about Trump's "greatness".  I was talking about how 3 million more Americans voted for Clinton instead of Trump, and probably a lot more than that.
> 
> Only deranged, mentally ill Repugs such as yourself think Trump is doing great.  He has an approval rating below 40% because most Americans think he is a disgrace and a national embarrassment unworthy of the office he holds, but this does not penetrate your idiotic Trump TV Repug Fox News bubble.
Click to expand...

This thread is not about anal pain. Go start your own thread.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> One year in and Trump has the most corrupt administration in 30 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...*President Trump* doesn’t even have the most corrupt administration in 30 months.
> 
> Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_. Fast & Furious. Benghazi. Lois Lerner & the IRS. Multiple spying scandals.
> 
> Meanwhile, *President Trump* hasn’t been involved in a _single_ scandal yet.
Click to expand...


Righhhhht...keep lying to yourself, Repug goober.  It would take 30 minutes to list all of the Trump scandals.  Firing Comey is probably the biggest one I can think of off the top of my head, since the obvious motive was obstruction of justice.  The less serious scandals involve paying off a porn star that he had an affair with and sexually assaulting over a dozen women.  This would end most political careers, but Trump is given a free pass because everyone already assumes a slimeball like him is going to engage in such activities.

I'm sure Mueller's investigation will reveal many more scandals.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

Meathead said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, nobody but mentally ill Repugs such as you give a flying fuck about this.  Plus, Clinton ain't President, dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton's ain't president because of Trump. That alone makes him one of the greats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean because of bullshit known as the Electoral College.  Hillary won by 3 million votes, probably a lot more than that when you consider massive voter suppression of minorities in states like Wisconsin and North Carolina.
> 
> And since Trump is President, why are you mentally ill dumb fucks still crying about Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were  talking about Trump's greatness. Simply the fact that he defeated the Beast makes that of Churchillian proportions. It's an amazing head start on a legacy of greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were talking about Trump's "greatness".  I was talking about how 3 million more Americans voted for Clinton instead of Trump, and probably a lot more than that.
> 
> Only deranged, mentally ill Repugs such as yourself think Trump is doing great.  He has an approval rating below 40% because most Americans think he is a disgrace and a national embarrassment unworthy of the office he holds, but this does not penetrate your idiotic Trump TV Repug Fox News bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is not about anal pain. Go start your own thread.
Click to expand...


Yet you have anal pain over Clinton every single day, and she's not even President.  Quit crying, little baby. 

At least I have a reason to be upset.  Trump is President and easily the worst one in history.


----------



## Meathead

Trump The Mad King said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton's ain't president because of Trump. That alone makes him one of the greats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean because of bullshit known as the Electoral College.  Hillary won by 3 million votes, probably a lot more than that when you consider massive voter suppression of minorities in states like Wisconsin and North Carolina.
> 
> And since Trump is President, why are you mentally ill dumb fucks still crying about Clinton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were  talking about Trump's greatness. Simply the fact that he defeated the Beast makes that of Churchillian proportions. It's an amazing head start on a legacy of greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were talking about Trump's "greatness".  I was talking about how 3 million more Americans voted for Clinton instead of Trump, and probably a lot more than that.
> 
> Only deranged, mentally ill Repugs such as yourself think Trump is doing great.  He has an approval rating below 40% because most Americans think he is a disgrace and a national embarrassment unworthy of the office he holds, but this does not penetrate your idiotic Trump TV Repug Fox News bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is not about anal pain. Go start your own thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have anal pain over Clinton every single day, and she's not even President.  Quit crying, little baby.
> 
> At least I have a reason to be upset.  Trump is President and easily the worst one in history.
Click to expand...

As much as I'd like to do a Clintonian I feel you pain quip, I really don't. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

Meathead said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean because of bullshit known as the Electoral College.  Hillary won by 3 million votes, probably a lot more than that when you consider massive voter suppression of minorities in states like Wisconsin and North Carolina.
> 
> And since Trump is President, why are you mentally ill dumb fucks still crying about Clinton?
> 
> 
> 
> We were  talking about Trump's greatness. Simply the fact that he defeated the Beast makes that of Churchillian proportions. It's an amazing head start on a legacy of greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were talking about Trump's "greatness".  I was talking about how 3 million more Americans voted for Clinton instead of Trump, and probably a lot more than that.
> 
> Only deranged, mentally ill Repugs such as yourself think Trump is doing great.  He has an approval rating below 40% because most Americans think he is a disgrace and a national embarrassment unworthy of the office he holds, but this does not penetrate your idiotic Trump TV Repug Fox News bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is not about anal pain. Go start your own thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have anal pain over Clinton every single day, and she's not even President.  Quit crying, little baby.
> 
> At least I have a reason to be upset.  Trump is President and easily the worst one in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as I'd like to do a Clintonian I feel you pain quip, I really don't. It's pretty funny.
Click to expand...


You feel pain over Clinton, and she's not even President.  Now that's funny.  She obviously owns your Repug sorry ass.


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> No, I'm not going to dignify your....horseshit with a response.


That’s what _every_ dillhole says when they get caught! Thanks for playing. You may go now.


----------



## Correll

Does anyone else think it is odd that they have not released the online identities of these trolls?


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> Because Trump is a traitor, abdicating his Constitutional responsibilities.


That is _hilarious_ coming from the left - which actually cheers for people to violate the U.S. Constitution. Don’t pretend like you care about the constitution now, snowflake. You don’t have the brains for the experience to pull it off.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not going to dignify your....horseshit with a response.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what _every_ dillhole says when they get caught! Thanks for playing. You may go now.
Click to expand...


Yep, you caught me pointing out your mentally ill Repug horseshit.  You got me, dumb fuck.

Clinton ain't President.  Quit crying like a little Repug bitch about something that doesn't matter. 

Trump is a traitor who is going to allow Russia to interfere in the 2018 election.  That's what you should be concerned about, Repug traitor.  You're a member of the Trump cult.  You mentally ill Repugs care more about Trump than your country, I'm sad to say.


----------



## Correll

Trump The Mad King said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not going to dignify your....horseshit with a response.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what _every_ dillhole says when they get caught! Thanks for playing. You may go now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you caught me pointing out your mentally ill Repug horseshit.  You got me, dumb fuck.
> 
> Clinton ain't President.  Quit crying like a little Repug bitch about something that doesn't matter.
> 
> Trump is a traitor who is going to allow Russia to interfere in the 2018 election.  That's what you should be concerned about, Repug traitor.  You're a member of the Trump cult.  You mentally ill Repugs care more about Trump than your country, I'm sad to say.
Click to expand...



You got any examples of the brilliant trolling that these Russians used to supposedly effect the election?


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> ...Clinton every single day, and she's not even President.


We know she’s not president, snowflake. We wake up every day celebrating it and we go to sleep every night smiling about it. It is a *great* day in America _every_ day Hitlery Clinton is sitting at home pouting rather than abusing public office somewhere.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

Correll said:


> Does anyone else think it is odd that they have not released the online identities of these trolls?



Only a Repug fascist like you finds it odd.  I have every right to point out how fucked up you Repugs are. 

You mentally ill Repugs are members of the deranged Trump cult and I'm going to call you out on it.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Clinton every single day, and she's not even President.
> 
> 
> 
> We know she’s not president, snowflake. We wake up every day celebrating it and we go to sleep every night smiling about it. It is a *great* day in America _every_ day Hitlery Clinton is sitting at home pouting rather than abusing public office somewhere.
Click to expand...


No, you don't.  You cry about her every day.  Clinton owns your pathetic Repug ass.


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> You got me, dumb fuck.


I know I did, snowflake. You admitted that you don’t care when powerful politicians engage foreign agents to influence U.S. elections so long as they are Dumbocrats.


----------



## Correll

Trump The Mad King said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think it is odd that they have not released the online identities of these trolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a Repug fascist like you finds it odd.  I have every right to point out how fucked up you Repugs are.
> 
> You mentally ill Repugs are members of the deranged Trump cult and I'm going to call you out on it.
Click to expand...





Wouldn't you like to review the actual posts that supposedly swayed the election?

I want to see it. Why don't you?


Why would they NOT release it?


Wouldn't it be relevant if some serious poster on this site, was outed as a russian troll?


----------



## Trump The Mad King

Correll said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not going to dignify your....horseshit with a response.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what _every_ dillhole says when they get caught! Thanks for playing. You may go now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you caught me pointing out your mentally ill Repug horseshit.  You got me, dumb fuck.
> 
> Clinton ain't President.  Quit crying like a little Repug bitch about something that doesn't matter.
> 
> Trump is a traitor who is going to allow Russia to interfere in the 2018 election.  That's what you should be concerned about, Repug traitor.  You're a member of the Trump cult.  You mentally ill Repugs care more about Trump than your country, I'm sad to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got any examples of the brilliant trolling that these Russians used to supposedly effect the election?
Click to expand...


Heard of Mueller's recent indictment of 13 Russians, brilliant one?  Or is the Republican Mueller also full of shit, just like everybody who opposes Trump?


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got me, dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I did, snowflake. You admitted that you don’t care when powerful politicians engage foreign agents to influence U.S. elections so long as they are Dumbocrats.
Click to expand...


Wow, you inferred all of that from my response, huh?  No wonder you're a brain-dead, worthless mentally ill Repug.


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> Trump is a traitor who is going to allow Russia to interfere in the 2018 election.


And yet it was Barack Insane Obama who had credible evidence that Russia was interfering in elections but allowed it to continue because he hated the U.S., loved Russia, and believed that it would benefit Hitlery Clinton.


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> Wow, you inferred all of that from my response, huh?  No wonder you're a brain-dead, worthless mentally ill Repug.


Uh-oh...some ignorant, irrational, emotional progressive has been “triggered”


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a traitor who is going to allow Russia to interfere in the 2018 election.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it was Barack Insane Obama who had credible evidence that Russia was interfering in elections but allowed it to continue because he hated the U.S., loved Russia, and believed that it would benefit Hitlery Clinton.
Click to expand...


The Repugs in Congress, such as Mitch McConnell, did not want Obama to do anything, because they thought he was trying to help Clinton.  This has been widely reported, not that it matters to a mentally ill dishonest Repug such as yourself.

And why isn't Trump doing anything to stop Russia now?  A question you won't touch with a 10-foot pole.


----------



## Meathead

Trump The Mad King said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a traitor who is going to allow Russia to interfere in the 2018 election.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it was Barack Insane Obama who had credible evidence that Russia was interfering in elections but allowed it to continue because he hated the U.S., loved Russia, and believed that it would benefit Hitlery Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Repugs in Congress, such as Mitch McConnell, did not want Obama to do anything, because they thought he was trying to help Clinton.  This has been widely reported, not that it matters to a mentally ill dishonest Repug such as yourself.
> 
> And why isn't Trump doing anything to stop Russia now?  A question you won't touch with a 10-foot pole.
Click to expand...

Oh look, a late-season snowflake.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

Meathead said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a traitor who is going to allow Russia to interfere in the 2018 election.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet it was Barack Insane Obama who had credible evidence that Russia was interfering in elections but allowed it to continue because he hated the U.S., loved Russia, and believed that it would benefit Hitlery Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Repugs in Congress, such as Mitch McConnell, did not want Obama to do anything, because they thought he was trying to help Clinton.  This has been widely reported, not that it matters to a mentally ill dishonest Repug such as yourself.
> 
> And why isn't Trump doing anything to stop Russia now?  A question you won't touch with a 10-foot pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh look, a late-season snowflake.
Click to expand...


Oh look, an all-season mentally ill Repug member of the Trump cult.

 And why isn't Trump doing anything to stop Russia now? A question you won't touch with a 10-foot pole, either.


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> And why isn't Trump doing anything to stop Russia now?


Stop them from _what_...you disingenuous, pathological lying progressive? 

The elections are over, you moron. And you people adored Vladimir Putin. You cheered wildly when Barack Insane Obama promised to “repair” relations with Russia. Then you uneducated nitwits cheered even louder when Hitlery Clinton presented them with the idiotic “reset button”.

But worst of all...you dimwits mocked Mitt Romney when he accurately predicted that Russia was the greatest geopolitical threat to the U.S. despite not having access to all of the national security briefings that Obama had.

You people created the Russia problem. You people tried to use Russia to steal the election. And now (as always) you’re crying the loudest about the problem you idiots created.


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> The Repugs in Congress, such as Mitch McConnell, did not want Obama to do anything, because they thought he was trying to help Clinton.


He was trying to help Clinton, stupid. Which is exactly why he refused to take action against the pro-Clinton Russian interference.


----------



## Jlo

P@triot said:


> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens


I am very pleased about that! I believe he will be the greatest.. he is for America. Obviously, that’s why the left hates him.


----------



## tycho1572

I think we now have one of greatest presidents this country has had in many years.


----------



## xyz

tycho1572 said:


> I think we now have one of greatest presidents this country has had in many years.


It is incredible how many stupid people there are, who like people who have done even more stupid things than they themselves have.

I mean, look at how many people thought Charles Manson was cool.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Trump is already the greatest president at driving the left wing wackos crazy*


----------



## tycho1572

xyz said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we now have one of greatest presidents this country has had in many years.
> 
> 
> 
> It is incredible how many stupid people there are, who like people who have done even more stupid things than they themselves have.
> 
> I mean, look at how many people thought Charles Manson was cool.
Click to expand...

Those who think Trump is dumb are among the same group who thinks radar and x-ray dectectors are needed in schools.
That’s a level of stupidity we rarely see.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Repugs in Congress, such as Mitch McConnell, did not want Obama to do anything, because they thought he was trying to help Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> He was trying to help Clinton, stupid. Which is exactly why he refused to take action against the pro-Clinton Russian interference.
Click to expand...


You keep on believing that like the mentally ill Repug that you are, fucktard.  See the story below, try reading real journalism for once in your pathetic miserable life.

Putin hated Clinton, you unsophisticated goober.  Putin and Clinton had a major falling out back in 2011 - 2012, back when Clinton was Secretary of State under Obama.  This is a major reason why Putin was trying to help Trump - he wanted to punish Clinton.

Obama’s secret struggle to punish Russia for Putin’s election assault

Excerpt:

_In early September, Johnson, Comey, and Monaco arrived on Capitol Hill in a caravan of black SUVs for a meeting with 12 key members of Congress, including the leadership of both parties.

The meeting devolved into a partisan squabble.

“*The Dems were, ‘Hey, we have to tell the public,’* ” recalled one participant. *But Republicans resisted, arguing that to warn the public that the election was under attack would further Russia’s aim of sapping confidence in the system.*_

*Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) went further, officials said, voicing skepticism that the underlying intelligence truly supported the White House’s claims.* Through a spokeswoman, McConnell declined to comment, citing the secrecy of that meeting.

_*Key Democrats were stunned by the GOP response and exasperated that the White House seemed willing to let Republican opposition block any pre-election move.*_


----------



## Trump The Mad King

xyz said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we now have one of greatest presidents this country has had in many years.
> 
> 
> 
> It is incredible how many stupid people there are, who like people who have done even more stupid things than they themselves have.
> 
> I mean, look at how many people thought Charles Manson was cool.
Click to expand...


These Repugs are total murkins, members of the Trump cult.  Trump is despised by 60% of the American public, but they will never understand that.  They are stupid beyond hope.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*


----------



## P@triot

Trump The Mad King said:


> See the story below, try reading real journalism for once in your pathetic miserable life.


Yes....see all of the stories below...snowflake. Soak up all of that journalism which proves (unequivocally) that all roads from Russia lead directly to the Dumbocrats.

No One Mentions That The Russian Trail Leads To Democratic Lobbyists

Hillary Clinton’s Opposition To Russia Sanctions Coincided With Bill’s $500K Moscow Speech

Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal

John Kerry's Chinese campaign connections

Lawmakers Seek Release of Secret Memo on FBI, Anti-Trump Dossier

FBI Had Proof of Russian Conspiracy Before Uranium One Deal — Here’s Why It Was Buried

U.S. Spies, Seeking to Retrieve Cyberweapons, Paid Russian Peddling Trump Secrets

FBI informant makes shocking accusations against Clintons, and it’s about Uranium One

Susan Rice’s Email Raises Questions About Obama’s Part in Russiagate. Here’s What It Said

CNN and MSNBC Helped Russia Sow Discord by Promoting Fake Anti-Trump Rally

Leaked Texts Suggest Former Feinstein Staffer Part Of Ongoing Scramble To Verify Dossier

I’ve read each and every one of these when they were published, snowflake. Tell me, how does it feel to be my personal bitch on USMB?


----------



## jillian

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


not on this planet. but how cure that you think so little boy.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

P@triot said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the story below, try reading real journalism for once in your pathetic miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....see all of the stories below...snowflake. Soak up all of that journalism which proves (unequivocally) that all roads from Russia lead directly to the Dumbocrats.
> 
> No One Mentions That The Russian Trail Leads To Democratic Lobbyists
> 
> Hillary Clinton’s Opposition To Russia Sanctions Coincided With Bill’s $500K Moscow Speech
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> John Kerry's Chinese campaign connections
> 
> Lawmakers Seek Release of Secret Memo on FBI, Anti-Trump Dossier
> 
> FBI Had Proof of Russian Conspiracy Before Uranium One Deal — Here’s Why It Was Buried
> 
> U.S. Spies, Seeking to Retrieve Cyberweapons, Paid Russian Peddling Trump Secrets
> 
> FBI informant makes shocking accusations against Clintons, and it’s about Uranium One
> 
> Susan Rice’s Email Raises Questions About Obama’s Part in Russiagate. Here’s What It Said
> 
> CNN and MSNBC Helped Russia Sow Discord by Promoting Fake Anti-Trump Rally
> 
> Leaked Texts Suggest Former Feinstein Staffer Part Of Ongoing Scramble To Verify Dossier
> 
> I’ve read each and every one of these when they were published, snowflake. Tell me, how does it feel to be my personal bitch on USMB?
Click to expand...


Well, now I see one reason why you are stupid, besides the fact that you were born that way.  These are all far right-wing websites or the articles don't provide full context of everything.

The Washington Post story that I posted shows that Obama wanted to take stronger action against Russia, but Repugs in Congress blocked it.

And you still won't address the most important question that matters in 2018:  Why isn't Trump doing anything to prevent Russia from interfering in the 2018 election?  His inaction is an impeachable offense.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

The Original Tree said:


> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*



Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.


----------



## tycho1572

Trump The Mad King said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
Click to expand...

You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.


----------



## Lastamender

NYcarbineer said:


> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.


Trump will be advised on what he can do constitutionally, and also pick the next Supreme court justice.


----------



## Jlo

P@triot said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the story below, try reading real journalism for once in your pathetic miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....see all of the stories below...snowflake. Soak up all of that journalism which proves (unequivocally) that all roads from Russia lead directly to the Dumbocrats.
> 
> No One Mentions That The Russian Trail Leads To Democratic Lobbyists
> 
> Hillary Clinton’s Opposition To Russia Sanctions Coincided With Bill’s $500K Moscow Speech
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> John Kerry's Chinese campaign connections
> 
> Lawmakers Seek Release of Secret Memo on FBI, Anti-Trump Dossier
> 
> FBI Had Proof of Russian Conspiracy Before Uranium One Deal — Here’s Why It Was Buried
> 
> U.S. Spies, Seeking to Retrieve Cyberweapons, Paid Russian Peddling Trump Secrets
> 
> FBI informant makes shocking accusations against Clintons, and it’s about Uranium One
> 
> Susan Rice’s Email Raises Questions About Obama’s Part in Russiagate. Here’s What It Said
> 
> CNN and MSNBC Helped Russia Sow Discord by Promoting Fake Anti-Trump Rally
> 
> Leaked Texts Suggest Former Feinstein Staffer Part Of Ongoing Scramble To Verify Dossier
> 
> I’ve read each and every one of these when they were published, snowflake. Tell me, how does it feel to be my personal bitch on USMB?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jlo

Post of the day!


----------



## Trump The Mad King

tycho1572 said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
Click to expand...


And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.


----------



## Lastamender

Trump The Mad King said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

You shot yourself down quick, you just got here.


----------



## tycho1572

Trump The Mad King said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

30%? lol

Let us know when you catch up with the times.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

tycho1572 said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30%? lol
> 
> Let us know when you catch up with the times.
Click to expand...


When you are part of a cult, in your case the Trump cult, you are completely oblivious to reality and known facts.  Trump does not care if Russia interferes in the 2018 election and that is perfectly acceptable to you.

You are a mentally ill Repug, like virtually all of Trump's supporters.  You have my sympathies.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

Lastamender said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shot yourself down quick, you just got here.
Click to expand...


You Repugs are evil people, pure and simple.  You don't believe in decency or democracy.  I pray to God Democrats destroy the Repug Party this November.


----------



## Racinkc1

It's not like Hilary had ties to the globalist and secret societies.


----------



## Lastamender

Trump The Mad King said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shot yourself down quick, you just got here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Repugs are evil people, pure and simple.  You don't believe in decency or democracy.  I pray to God Democrats destroy the Repug Party this November.
Click to expand...

Why don't you get yourself some poms poms and put it on YouTube.


----------



## Jlo

Trump The Mad King said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard


----------



## Wry Catcher

Jlo said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard
Click to expand...


Wow, thank you for a respectful defense of your President.  Your argument is filled with evidence that your President is honest and patriotic and your statements that his dick is probably bigger than a "dumb ass  left fucktard is classy and highbrow. 

*[SARCASM ALERT!!!]*


----------



## regent

A bigger question might be: will the historians even rate Trump? He is so far from even being presidential, historians might protest putting Trump in as a real president.


----------



## Lastamender

regent said:


> A bigger question might be: will the historians even rate Trump? He is so far from even being presidential, historians might protest putting Trump in as a real president.


That right there tells you today's historians are brainwashed and could not be objective if they tried.


----------



## Jlo

Wry Catcher said:


> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thank you for a respectful defense of your President.  Your argument is filled with evidence that your President is honest and patriotic and your statements that his dick is probably bigger than a "dumb ass  left fucktard is classy and highbrow.
> 
> *[SARCASM ALERT!!!]*
Click to expand...

I know that was sacrcasm. Listen, I have a job and I work very hard and many hours. I don’t have time to pull out all of the evidence that I have seen about Trump besides I’m not repetitive. You can read it your damn self. I don’t care what you think & being that you’re a liberal I probably take care of your ass!


----------



## Wry Catcher

Jlo said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thank you for a respectful defense of your President.  Your argument is filled with evidence that your President is honest and patriotic and your statements that his dick is probably bigger than a "dumb ass  left fucktard is classy and highbrow.
> 
> *[SARCASM ALERT!!!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that was sacrcasm. Listen, I have a job and I work very hard and many hours. I don’t have time to pull out all of the evidence that I have seen about Trump besides I’m not repetitive. You can read it your damn self. I don’t care what you think & being that you’re a liberal I probably take care of your ass!
Click to expand...


I'm a very proud liberal, and spent 32 years carrying a badge, and have been threatened countless times by punks like you, mostly when caged or in recent years while hiding behind a keyboard.


----------



## Siete

thanks to whoever for bumping this thread back to the top .. I needed a good laugh today.


*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*


----------



## Jlo

Wry Catcher said:


> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thank you for a respectful defense of your President.  Your argument is filled with evidence that your President is honest and patriotic and your statements that his dick is probably bigger than a "dumb ass  left fucktard is classy and highbrow.
> 
> *[SARCASM ALERT!!!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that was sacrcasm. Listen, I have a job and I work very hard and many hours. I don’t have time to pull out all of the evidence that I have seen about Trump besides I’m not repetitive. You can read it your damn self. I don’t care what you think & being that you’re a liberal I probably take care of your ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a very proud liberal, and spent 32 years carrying a badge, and have been threatened countless times by punks like you, mostly when caged or in recent years while hiding behind a keyboard.
Click to expand...

I didn’t threaten you at all. You are calling ppl fucking  idiots. I’m far from a punk.


----------



## Jlo

Wry Catcher said:


> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thank you for a respectful defense of your President.  Your argument is filled with evidence that your President is honest and patriotic and your statements that his dick is probably bigger than a "dumb ass  left fucktard is classy and highbrow.
> 
> *[SARCASM ALERT!!!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that was sacrcasm. Listen, I have a job and I work very hard and many hours. I don’t have time to pull out all of the evidence that I have seen about Trump besides I’m not repetitive. You can read it your damn self. I don’t care what you think & being that you’re a liberal I probably take care of your ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a very proud liberal, and spent 32 years carrying a badge, and have been threatened countless times by punks like you, mostly when caged or in recent years while hiding behind a keyboard.
Click to expand...

Lol I’m a law abiding citizen. You are a just wrong.  You are disgusting too


----------



## Trump The Mad King

Jlo said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard
Click to expand...


LOL.  Trump is a traitor and a worthless Repug fucktard, just like you.  That's why Trump is not going to do anything to prevent Russia from interfering in the 2018 election.  He's Putin's useful idiot.

Trump has "heart" when he makes fun of disabled people....LOL, that's funny!  Not to mention that the man is a total racist defending white supremacists at Charlottesville and spreading racist lies about President Obama for years.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

regent said:


> A bigger question might be: will the historians even rate Trump? He is so far from even being presidential, historians might protest putting Trump in as a real president.



That is actually a very legitimate question.  This is a bizarro universe that we're currently living in, Trump simply cannot be taken seriously as President because he's such an ass clown embarrassment to the country.  He's like a deeply unfortunate random event, like a meteor striking someone in the head.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Why are you a Liberal knowing liberalism offers society nothing but death and misery?

Every punk you ever arrested became a punk because of liberalism!

Just more proof that liberals are morally, intellectually, and mentally Ill.
*


Wry Catcher said:


> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thank you for a respectful defense of your President.  Your argument is filled with evidence that your President is honest and patriotic and your statements that his dick is probably bigger than a "dumb ass  left fucktard is classy and highbrow.
> 
> *[SARCASM ALERT!!!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that was sacrcasm. Listen, I have a job and I work very hard and many hours. I don’t have time to pull out all of the evidence that I have seen about Trump besides I’m not repetitive. You can read it your damn self. I don’t care what you think & being that you’re a liberal I probably take care of your ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a very proud liberal, and spent 32 years carrying a badge, and have been threatened countless times by punks like you, mostly when caged or in recent years while hiding behind a keyboard.
Click to expand...


----------



## The2ndAmendment

I'm voting for Trump again jsut so the libbies will have to medicate.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

Trump The Mad King said:


> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Liberals have been relying on stupid people so long to maintain their power base that when they go up against someone like a Trump who is smarter and has more balls than they do, they cannot compete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  Trump is a traitor and a worthless Repug fucktard, just like you.  That's why Trump is not going to do anything to prevent Russia from interfering in the 2018 election.  He's Putin's useful idiot.
> 
> Trump has "heart" when he makes fun of disabled people....LOL, that's funny!  Not to mention that the man is a total racist defending white supremacists at Charlottesville and spreading racist lies about President Obama for years.
Click to expand...


Your posts are consistently stupid, I’ll give yo credit for that.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

Racinkc1 said:


> It's not like Hilary had ties to the globalist and secret societies.



Right She only had ties to Terrorists


----------



## Trump The Mad King

The2ndAmendment said:


> I'm voting for Trump again jsut so the libbies will have to medicate.



That ain't the reason.  The reason that you are voting for Trump is that you are traitor and you are deranged lunatic, like all Repugs who still support Trump.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

RadicalRedneck said:


> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the traitor who worships Trump.  Says the traitor who is a member of the Trump cult.
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of those dumbasses who doesn't understand why we're lucky he kicked Hillary's ass to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  Trump is a traitor and a worthless Repug fucktard, just like you.  That's why Trump is not going to do anything to prevent Russia from interfering in the 2018 election.  He's Putin's useful idiot.
> 
> Trump has "heart" when he makes fun of disabled people....LOL, that's funny!  Not to mention that the man is a total racist defending white supremacists at Charlottesville and spreading racist lies about President Obama for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posts are consistently stupid, I’ll give yo credit for that.
Click to expand...


You have no facts, no game, and no intellect.  I'm afraid I won't give you credit for that, Repug Redneck goober.


----------



## Trump The Mad King

The Original Tree said:


> *Why are you a Liberal knowing liberalism offers society nothing but death and misery?
> 
> Every punk you ever arrested became a punk because of liberalism!
> 
> Just more proof that liberals are morally, intellectually, and mentally Ill.
> *
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump The Mad King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're one of the hopeless fucking 30% of Americans who think Trump is a good President.  Fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im suppose to be offended by that? Try again. Yes, I do feel that way. Trump has more heart in his little finger, honesty and Patriotism & his Diick is probably bigger than yours too’ dumb ass left fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, thank you for a respectful defense of your President.  Your argument is filled with evidence that your President is honest and patriotic and your statements that his dick is probably bigger than a "dumb ass  left fucktard is classy and highbrow.
> 
> *[SARCASM ALERT!!!]*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that was sacrcasm. Listen, I have a job and I work very hard and many hours. I don’t have time to pull out all of the evidence that I have seen about Trump besides I’m not repetitive. You can read it your damn self. I don’t care what you think & being that you’re a liberal I probably take care of your ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a very proud liberal, and spent 32 years carrying a badge, and have been threatened countless times by punks like you, mostly when caged or in recent years while hiding behind a keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Like the old Guns N Roses song goes...you're fucking craaaazy, crazy! 

And at the risk of being redundant, you're also a Repug traitor lump of shit.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

Trump The Mad King said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm voting for Trump again jsut so the libbies will have to medicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't the reason.  The reason that you are voting for Trump is that you are traitor and you are deranged lunatic, like all Repugs who still support Trump.
Click to expand...


You need Lunesta.


----------



## P@triot

NYcarbineer said:


> ...it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.


The left hates an educated electorate. They want to make sure children are ignorant of the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## P@triot

So....much...._winning_. *President Trump* delivering on his promises!

Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass


----------



## P@triot

This is what happens when a president shows leadership, backbone, and resolve (all of the things that Obama was lacking)...


> North Korea’s leader, Kim Jong-un, has told South Korean envoys he is willing to negotiate with the United States on abandoning his country’s nuclear weapons, officials from the South said Tuesday. Mr. Kim also said he would suspend all nuclear and missile tests while such talks were underway, they said.


Kim Jong Un was used to dealing with a limp-wristed, spineless pacifist in Obama. He was not prepared for *President Trump*. He decided he was going to stare down the United States and he blinked first.

North Korea Signals Willingness to ‘Denuclearize,’ South Says


----------



## P@triot

The Republican Party continues to promote, protect, and prosper the African-American community. This is what happens when you treat people as equals instead of useful idiots for an agenda.


> The unemployment rate for black Americans fell back down to an historic low in February. Just 6.9% of black adults were unemployed in February, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, the second-lowest such ratio since the agency has been keeping track.


Well done *President Trump*. Well done.

Black unemployment falls to second-lowest level on record in February


----------



## P@triot

After 8 long years of Barack Insane Obama’s *failed* “cower and appease” strategy, it is so refreshing to see real leadership in the White House once again.


> Praising the president’s leadership, South Korean national security adviser Chung Eui-Yong...revealed Thursday evening that Kim is eager to meet “Trump as soon as possible.”
> 
> Pence emphasized that “the North Koreans are coming to the table despite the United States making zero concessions,” as past U.S. presidents have done to appease the Kim regime. Instead of concessions, the U.S. has continued to ratchet up the pressure on North Korea, urging it to pursue a path of peace instead of destruction.


Kim Jong Un understands that the U.S. has a real leader in the Oval Office now, who will not tolerate any of his antics. Appeasement does not ingratiate the U.S. to maniacs. But showing resolve and superior strength causes maniacs to heel.

Pence: Kim Jong Un Wants to Talk Because Trump Stood Firm


----------



## P@triot

Even the left is now admitting that President Trump could go down as one of the greatest president’s of all-time...

CNN host admits Trump will go down as a ‘great president’ – if he does this one thing


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has done the unthinkable. He has anti-constitutional progressives actually respecting (even desiring) the 10th Amendment.


> Incredibly, the Democrats know that for this plan to gain momentum, they must argue that the law restricts states’ rights. *That’s correct—Democrats are now championing states’ rights*.


That’s right - the people who have fought for over a century to make the federal government the _only_ government in the U.S. now suddenly want to limit the federal government to their 18 enumerated powers. Thank you Mr. President!

Democrats Are Arguing for Constitutional Right to a Tax Deduction


----------



## Reasonable

Look at the fake patriot having a circle jerk all by himself.
Donald Trump will go down in history, breaking Ronald Reagan's record as the most corrupt administration ever.
Reagan currently has the record with most members of his administration indicted or convicted.
Trump will beat that by country mile.


----------



## Reasonable




----------



## P@triot

Reasonable said:


> Reagan currently has the record with most members of his administration indicted or convicted. Trump will beat that by country mile.


Uh...the most corrupt administration in U.S. history belonged to Barack Insane Obama. The Regan Administration doesn’t even make the top 44 administrations for corruption.

This is a prime example of why you are unreasonable.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* is simply incredible. One year in and he already truly belongs on Mount Rushmore. Not only has he restored power to the states, secured our borders, renegotiated trade agreements in our favor, created jobs (especially for the African American community), and increased the average income for Americans, but he also has piece of shit low-life’s like Matt Damon leaving the U.S.! Talk about MAGA!

Matt Damon Moving Family to Australia Because of Trump


----------



## P@triot

This is what conservative policy does...it generates universal prosperity (_every_ time).

Two Million Americans Got Off Food Stamps In Trump’s First Year


----------



## P@triot

What *President Trump* has achieved in just over a year is nothing short of astounding. Kim Jong Un has told North Korean allies that he fears President Trump.

Since that was revealed about a week ago, Un has requested a meeting with the U.S. (for the first time ever), has met with South Korea and _officially_ ended the Korean War, and agreed to end his nuclear program.

Kim Jong Un suspends missile testing and closing nuclear site, state media says | American Military News


----------



## JimH52

Kim tells trump how smart he is and trump gives Kim Japan....


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

Trump is freeing the American people the way Abraham Lincoln freed the slaves. Naturally, the DemoKKKrat faggots are butt hurt about it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JimH52 said:


> Kim tells trump how smart he is and trump gives Kim Japan....



Could you be any more stupid?


----------



## P@triot

JimH52 said:


> Kim tells trump how smart he is and trump gives Kim Japan....


So to be clear - you’re super pissed that the U.S. has a booming economy, expanded liberty, security, have solved the North Korea problem, defeated ISIS, and resumed our rightful place atop the world, all because it was achieved by Donald Trump and your butthurt little bottom doesn’t like him?

Good grief...


----------



## IM2

LOL! This is hilarious!


----------



## Meathead

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

Simply by ascending to the presidency, Trump  became one of the most consequential presidents in US history. American, and indeed world politics will never be the same.


----------



## CowboyTed

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Trump is freeing the American people the way Abraham Lincoln freed the slaves. Naturally, the DemoKKKrat faggots are butt hurt about it.



Today, Lincoln wouldn't be a Republican...

The rest of what you are saying is stupid...


----------



## Uncensored2008

CowboyTed said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is freeing the American people the way Abraham Lincoln freed the slaves. Naturally, the DemoKKKrat faggots are butt hurt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, Lincoln wouldn't be a Republican...
> 
> The rest of what you are saying is stupid...
Click to expand...




The fucking lies you Stalinists tell....


----------



## CowboyTed

Uncensored2008 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is freeing the American people the way Abraham Lincoln freed the slaves. Naturally, the DemoKKKrat faggots are butt hurt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, Lincoln wouldn't be a Republican...
> 
> The rest of what you are saying is stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking lies you Stalinists tell....
Click to expand...


Ha ha...

Thats all you got... Your guy said that the Nazis have some good people... 

There is no way Lincoln would have supported that ass... Not one single living President supported him...


----------



## CowboyTed

Meathead said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply by ascending to the presidency, Trump  became one of the most consequential presidents in US history. American, and indeed world politics will never be the same.
Click to expand...


Your right... We never underestimated the ability to misinform people.


----------



## Uncensored2008

CowboyTed said:


> Ha ha...
> 
> 
> Thats all you got... Your guy said that the Nazis have some good people...
> 
> There is no way Lincoln would have supported that ass... Not one single living President supported him...



Ah sheep boi - you're such a fucking liar - such is the way of Stalinists.

No, Trump did not say"Nazis have some good people." The crowd in Virginia were not Nazis. It appears the the few stupid fucks who claimed to be - 5 out of 50,000 - were ringers sent in by you Soros goons.

Regardless, he acknowledged that most of the crowd were good people, which they were, despite the hatred you Stalinists have for America and for history. 

Now as far as Lincoln, what exactly do you see as "progressive / socialist" traits in Lincoln?  What do you base your moronic idiocy on?


----------



## P@triot

CowboyTed said:


> Today, Lincoln wouldn't be a Republican


Now _that_ is true. Today, Abraham Lincoln would be a member of the Tea Party. The Republican Party is pure progressive RINO and the Dumbocrat Party is pure communism.

Bernie Sanders openly ran as a socialist and was the most popular candidate on the left by far. The DNC had to rig the primary just to get Hitlery the nominee.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

If the right embraced the Bill of Rights, they wouldn't have voted for the Patriot Act.

Trump will go down as one of the biggest pieces of shit in humankind.


----------



## P@triot

CowboyTed said:


> Not one single living President supported him...


Well, considering George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, Calvin Coolidge, and Ronald Reagan are all dead - it's not the least bit surprising that "not one single living President" didn't support an outsider who wasn't the servant of one of the two major party's.

Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, and Barack Insane Obama are monumental idiots who destroyed the U.S. That leaves the Bush's. I mean....really? _Seriously_? The Bush's?


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> If the right embraced the Bill of Rights, they wouldn't have voted for the Patriot Act.


I agree with that 100%. But Bush, McCain, and company were *not* conservatives by _any_ measure. We have largely cleaned the swamp on our side of the aisle. We ushered in the era of the Tea Party with true conservatives with real character (Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, Marco Rubio, Mike Lee, etc.). It's a damn shame your side of the aisle won't do the same thing.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> I agree with that 100%. But Bush, McCain, and company were *not* conservatives by _any_ measure. We have largely cleaned the swamp on our side of the aisle. We ushered in the era of the Tea Party with true conservatives with real character (Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, Marco Rubio, Mike Lee, etc.). It's a damn shame your side of the aisle won't do the same thing.


The "bagger nation", is about the dumbest bunch of Americans, I have ever seen.

On another front, we don't get credit for dumping Rose O' Donnell?


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> Trump will go down as one of the biggest pieces of shit in humankind.


It speaks volumes that you're disgusted that *President Trump* (and the Republicans) have created record highs in the market, near record lows in unemployment, secured the border, solved the North Korea issue, and defeated ISIS.

At the end of the day, anyone who calls President Trump as this point a "piece of shit" is clearly a fuck'n parasite who mooches off of society. There is not a single thing that someone could genuinely wine about unless they are someone who wants to mooch off of society. And to those people we say...


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> On another front, we don't get credit for dumping Rose O' Donnell?


When did you guys actually “dump” Rosie O’Donnell? She’s pretty much the face of your party.

If you did dump her, I would give you all the credit in the world (even though she isn’t a politician and thus “dumping” her isn’t really draining the swamp and doesn’t do much to help Washington).


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> The "bagger nation", is about the dumbest bunch of Americans, I have ever seen.


Says the side so dumb, they want to create Venezuela here in America. And to that we say...


----------



## P@triot

Let’s take a look at 3 different statements you made, Billo_Really. The first statement is factual. As such, you are able to _specifically_ cite a fact (in this case, a bill passed under the Republicans). And, as such, I’m unable to disagree and I do not even try. I immediately respond that “I agree 100%”.


Billo_Really said:


> If the right embraced the Bill of Rights, they wouldn't have voted for the Patriot Act.


Now, let’s examine two more statements by you. Both are completely false, idiotic, and immature. As such, you’re incapable of citing a single fact, data, quote, etc. You’re incapable of supporting you statement because they are inherently false.


Billo_Really said:


> Trump will go down as one of the biggest pieces of shit in humankind.





Billo_Really said:


> The "bagger nation", is about the dumbest bunch of Americans, I have ever seen.


See, you can’t support what isn’t true.


----------



## Meathead

CowboyTed said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simply by ascending to the presidency, Trump  became one of the most consequential presidents in US history. American, and indeed world politics will never be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right... We never underestimated the ability to misinform people.
Click to expand...

Butt hurt is not consequential to history.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the right embraced the Bill of Rights, they wouldn't have voted for the Patriot Act.
> 
> Trump will go down as one of the biggest pieces of shit in humankind.
Click to expand...


okay I have ALWAYS backed you in the past many times before on MANY issues but not this time because I am sorry but he is right,you are losing your credibility here because he is the FIRST president since carter,the last DECENT president we had,to to do ANYTHING of what he said he would do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not one single living President supported him...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Abraham Lincoln, Calvin Coolidge, and Ronald Reagan are all dead - it's not the least bit surprising that "not one single living President" didn't support an outsider who wasn't the servant of one of the two major party's.
> 
> Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton, and Barack Insane Obama are monumental idiots who destroyed the U.S. That leaves the Bush's. I mean....really? _Seriously_? The Bush's?
Click to expand...


Uh you are showing you are one of the many brainwashed sheep who has fallen for the Corporate controlled media slandering of carter.Carter like Trump ALSO fought the deep state. He also tried to get rid of the CIA as our last great president JFK did which is why he only served one term and you are embarrassing yourself here Putting war monger bastard Reagan in the same breath as greats washington,Jefferson,and coolidge since this is the REAL REAGAN the corporate controlled media WONT talk about in post# 45 of mine.

Reagan: Killer, Coward, Con-man


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> It speaks volumes that you're disgusted that *President Trump* (and the Republicans) have created record highs in the market, near record lows in unemployment, secured the border, solved the North Korea issue, and defeated ISIS.
> 
> At the end of the day, anyone who calls President Trump as this point a "piece of shit" is clearly a fuck'n parasite who mooches off of society. There is not a single thing that someone could genuinely wine about unless they are someone who wants to mooch off of society. And to those people we say...
> 
> View attachment 189274


As far as the economy goes, Trump is riding on Obama's coat tails.  

As far as him being a piece of shit, he wouldn't even go to B-Bush's funeral.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> When did you guys actually “dump” Rosie O’Donnell? She’s pretty much the face of your party.
> 
> If you did dump her, I would give you all the credit in the world (even though she isn’t a politician and thus “dumping” her isn’t really draining the swamp and doesn’t do much to help Washington).


Although I agree the DNC is not the answer, the "swamp" is nothing but Republican gutter trash.  That's why so many of you are retiring.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> okay I have ALWAYS backed you in the past many times before on MANY issues but not this time because I am sorry but he is right,you are losing your credibility here because he is the FIRST president since carter,the last DECENT president we had,to to do ANYTHING of what he said he would do.


You are comparing Donald "piss in Obama's bed" Trump, to decency?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It speaks volumes that you're disgusted that *President Trump* (and the Republicans) have created record highs in the market, near record lows in unemployment, secured the border, solved the North Korea issue, and defeated ISIS.
> 
> At the end of the day, anyone who calls President Trump as this point a "piece of shit" is clearly a fuck'n parasite who mooches off of society. There is not a single thing that someone could genuinely wine about unless they are someone who wants to mooch off of society. And to those people we say...
> 
> View attachment 189274
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the economy goes, Trump is riding on Obama's coat tails.
> 
> As far as him being a piece of shit, he wouldn't even go to B-Bush's funeral.
Click to expand...


Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL

Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay I have ALWAYS backed you in the past many times before on MANY issues but not this time because I am sorry but he is right,you are losing your credibility here because he is the FIRST president since carter,the last DECENT president we had,to to do ANYTHING of what he said he would do.
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing Donald "piss in Obama's bed" Trump, to decency?
Click to expand...


uh no,I just said he is the first president SINCE CARTER,that I have been optimistic about since like carter,he is trying to clean up the corrution in washington and fighting the deep state and like carter,also has DONE some of the things he said he would do which CANNOT be said for all the presidents we have had SINCE warmonger  Reagan.

btw,whats with you all of a sudden? It USED to be a you were a cheerleader for trump when he was runnning,i was the one skeptical that he would be any different than Bush or Obama but based on his ACTIONS as president,he has won me over. at least he has done none of this.

FUN FACT READ: First The Benghazi scandal/investigation brought the Hillary Cankles illegal private servers personal email account to light. The government had no (data/emails) communication between SOS Hillary and President Obama, during the embassy attack and 4 American deaths on the 9/11 anniversary.  Since Trump won the unsuspected Presidency our corrupt liberal fascists government agencies were in a pickle and started a Russian conspiracy, with Hillary to impeach Trump. In order to protect their (King) Obama and (Queen) Hillary use of illegal private servers and personal email as her official government email account. That’s a No! No! It’s government policy and mandatory to use a State . gov email account, especially when u are SOS communicating classified emails, with the president of the U.S. and vice versa. The community organizer president Obama knew this but continue to send classified emails to her personal email account, for 4 years. Hence the need to bleach Bit (33,000 emails) and destroy hard drives, blueberries phones, or other numerous items containing government classified data. Therefore prosecuting Hillary and Obama would have to follow over SOS Hillarys known illegal private servers and personal email account use for government work.


----------



## Meathead

Billo_Really said:


> As far as the economy goes, Trump is riding on Obama's coat tails.
> 
> As far as him being a piece of shit, he wouldn't even go to B-Bush's funeral.


I think we might address your being a piece of shit even before Hillary. Then we  can get on to Trump.

Obama's economy? Seriously?


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.


So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> uh no,I just said he is the first president SINCE CARTER,that I have been optimistic about since like carter,he is trying to clean up the corrution in washington and fighting the deep state and like carter,also has DONE some of the things he said he would do which CANNOT be said for all the presidents we have had SINCE warmonger  Reagan.
> 
> btw,whats with you all of a sudden? It USED to be a you were a cheerleader for trump when he was runnning,i was the one skeptical that he would be any different than Bush or Obama but based on his ACTIONS as president,he has won me over. at least he has done none of this.
> 
> FUN FACT READ: First The Benghazi scandal/investigation brought the Hillary Cankles illegal private servers personal email account to light. The government had no (data/emails) communication between SOS Hillary and President Obama, during the embassy attack and 4 American deaths on the 9/11 anniversary.  Since Trump won the unsuspected Presidency our corrupt liberal fascists government agencies were in a pickle and started a Russian conspiracy, with Hillary to impeach Trump. In order to protect their (King) Obama and (Queen) Hillary use of illegal private servers and personal email as her official government email account. That’s a No! No! It’s government policy and mandatory to use a State . gov email account, especially when u are SOS communicating classified emails, with the president of the U.S. and vice versa. The community organizer president Obama knew this but continue to send classified emails to her personal email account, for 4 years. Hence the need to bleach Bit (33,000 emails) and destroy hard drives, blueberries phones, or other numerous items containing government classified data. Therefore prosecuting Hillary and Obama would have to follow over SOS Hillarys known illegal private servers and personal email account use for government work.


I gave Trump the benefit of the doubt (when he first started running), just like I did Bush43.  But their track record tells the story.  Trump is a narcissistic asshole, who makes everything about him.  He nominates the most unqualified losers for his cabinet, who do nothing but spend tax payer dollars for their own benefit.  We are the laughing stock of the planet, because of Trump.

Trump is a corporate bitch, doing what he's told, like a good little whore.


----------



## Billo_Really

Meathead said:


> I think we might address your being a piece of shit even before Hillary. Then we  can get on to Trump.
> 
> Obama's economy? Seriously?


This thread is not about Hillary.

As far as me being a piece of shit, tell me something I don't know.


----------



## Meathead

Billo_Really said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we might address your being a piece of shit even before Hillary. Then we  can get on to Trump.
> 
> Obama's economy? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about Hillary.
> 
> As far as me being a piece of shit, tell me something I don't know.
Click to expand...

So since you are a piece of shit, mentioning Hillary can only mitigate your shiftiness  by contrast.


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> As far as him being a piece of shit, he wouldn't even go to B-Bush's funeral.


Barack Insane Obama *refused* to go to Margaret Thatcher’s funeral!!! And she was a legendary *world* *leader*.

So I guess you agree that Barack Insane Obama is the ultimate piece of shit?


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> As far as the economy goes, Trump is riding on Obama's coat tails.


Obama’s coattails lead to over 10% unemployment, chief. The Republicans stepped in starting in 2011 and began turning everything around. President Trump was just the final piece of the puzzle to remove all of Barack Insane Obama’s unconstitutional Executive Orders that were still killing the U.S. economy.

When you named an actual fact (the Patriot Act), I couldn’t argue with you and didn’t even try. But you’re incapable of citing a fact for your irrational claims about Trump.


----------



## GreenBean

NYcarbineer said:


> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.



How many were in the [lol] 9th Circuit ?  How many b4 SCOTUS ?


----------



## JQPublic1

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182484 Look at the fake patriot having a circle jerk all by himself.
> Donald Trump will go down in history, breaking Ronald Reagan's record as the most corrupt administration ever.
> Reagan currently has the record with most members of his administration indicted or convicted.
> Trump will beat that by country mile.


Right on... But Reagan was also a heartless .Mofo. He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations...all to raise funds to support the rebels in Nicaragua. Despite supporting un American and unlawful endeavors harmful to his people while simultaneousy stepping up the War on Drugs against users,  Reagan is seen by most RW white males as a national hero.  I beg to differ...Dig the bahs- turds body up and throw his rotting carcass in jail.


----------



## Billo_Really

Meathead said:


> So since you are a piece of shit, mentioning Hillary can only mitigate your shiftiness  by contrast.


I didn't mention Hillary, you did.  I merely reminded you this thread is not about her.  Why is it, none of you fuckers can answer a single question about Trump, without dragging Hillary Clinton into the conversation?


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> Barack Insane Obama *refused* to go to Margaret Thatcher’s funeral!!! And she was a legendary *world* *leader*.
> 
> So I guess you agree that Barack Insane Obama is the ultimate piece of shit?


Thatcher is not the wife (and mother) of two American Presidents.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> Obama’s coattails lead to over 10% unemployment, chief. The Republicans stepped in starting in 2011 and began turning everything around. President Trump was just the final piece of the puzzle to remove all of Barack Insane Obama’s unconstitutional Executive Orders that were still killing the U.S. economy.
> 
> When you named an actual fact (the Patriot Act), I couldn’t argue with you and didn’t even try. But you’re incapable of citing a fact for your irrational claims about Trump.


Obama stopped the loss of over 700,000 jobs a month.

*What Obama deserves credit for *
_[When Obama took office] Unemployment was increasing by roughly 700,000 to 800,000 job losses a month. No one knew when the downward spiral would stop.

In this turbulence, Obama was a model of calm and confidence. The policies he embraced — various economic stimulus packages, support for the Federal Reserve, the rescue of the auto industry, the shoring up of the banking system — were what the economy needed, though they were not perfect in every detail. _​And as for Trump...

*Trump claims credit for what is still mostly Obama's economy*​


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Insane Obama *refused* to go to Margaret Thatcher’s funeral!!! And she was a legendary *world* *leader*.
> 
> So I guess you agree that Barack Insane Obama is the ultimate piece of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Thatcher is not the wife (and mother) of two American Presidents.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Wife/Mother vs. actual *World Leader*. So you do agree that Barack Insane Obama is a complete and total piece of shit.

Oh...and let’s not forget that Obama was laughing and taking _selfies_ at the funeral of Nelson Mandela. Ultimate piece of shit.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations


Someone got themselves the latest brand new shiny tinfoil hat...


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> But Reagan was also a heartless .Mofo. He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations...all to raise funds to support the rebels in Nicaragua. Despite supporting un American and unlawful endeavors harmful to his people...


Even *if* that precious little conspiracy theory were true, how is that Reagan’s fault? The piece of shit loser buying the drugs to get high is responsible for their own actions. Ronald Reagan didn’t (and *couldn’t*) force anyone to buy drugs and then ingest them.

Progressives can never take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to have the most successful first year and a half of a presidency of anyone in the modern era. This is what an Administration looks like when they put America first, operate within the guidelines of the U.S. Constitution, and run a scandal-free operation.

President Trump puts the Middle East on notice


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations
> 
> 
> 
> Someone got themselves the latest brand new shiny tinfoil hat...
Click to expand...

No tin foil hat is needed. Follow the money trail and travel down the road of lost morality. The bloody dotted line leads to Reagan.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Reagan was also a heartless .Mofo. He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations...all to raise funds to support the rebels in Nicaragua. Despite supporting un American and unlawful endeavors harmful to his people...
> 
> 
> 
> Even *if* that precious little conspiracy theory were true, how is that Reagan’s fault? The piece of shit loser buying the drugs to get high is responsible for their own actions. Ronald Reagan didn’t (and *couldn’t*) force anyone to buy drugs and then ingest them.
> 
> Progressives can never take responsibility for their own actions.
Click to expand...

I find it disturbing that a true conservative American would be an apologist for someone complicit in felonious activity against Americans, even if the crook was President of the USA.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> I find it disturbing that a true conservative American would be an apologist for someone complicit in felonious activity against Americans, even if the crook was President of the USA.


Boy, I agree with you on that 100%. I am in complete agreement with you on that. Which is why I find it baffling that you have such devotion to Barack Insane Obama - who oversaw the most corrupt Administration in the history of the United States.

He violated the U.S. Constitution dozens of times and violated federal law hundreds of times.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it disturbing that a true conservative American would be an apologist for someone complicit in felonious activity against Americans, even if the crook was President of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, I agree with you on that 100%. I am in complete agreement with you on that. Which is why I find it baffling that you have such devotion to Barack Insane Obama - who oversaw the most corrupt Administration in the history of the United States.
> 
> He violated the U.S. Constitution dozens of times and violated federal law hundreds of times.
Click to expand...

Somehow,  I just can't believe you. With a Republican dominated congress hovering over him throughout most of his presidency
It doesn't make sense that they would ignore all that alleged skuldugery you attribute to Obama.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> Exactly. Wife/Mother vs. actual *World Leader*. So you do agree that Barack Insane Obama is a complete and total piece of shit.
> 
> Oh...and let’s not forget that Obama was laughing and taking _selfies_ at the funeral of Nelson Mandela. Ultimate piece of shit.


Like you give a shit about Mandela, or Margaret Thatcher?


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> Somehow,  I just can't believe you. With a Republican dominated congress hovering over him throughout most of his presidency
> It doesn't make sense that they would ignore all that alleged skuldugery you attribute to Obama.


Most of the Republicans are repulsive politicians who play political games. Some even went on record stating they “feared” the political blowback if they impeached Obama for his crimes.

Like the Democrats, the Republicans were more worried about their jobs and getting re-elected rather than adhering to the law.


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Wife/Mother vs. actual *World Leader*. So you do agree that Barack Insane Obama is a complete and total piece of shit.
> 
> Oh...and let’s not forget that Obama was laughing and taking _selfies_ at the funeral of Nelson Mandela. Ultimate piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Like you give a shit about Mandela, or Margaret Thatcher?
Click to expand...

First of all, like _you_ “give a shit” about Barbara Bush.

Second, what does “giving a shit” have to do with _anything_? We weren’t discussing feelings, snowflake. You stated your evidence that President Trump was a “piece of shit” was the fact that he didn’t attend Barbara Bush’s funeral (which he couldn’t). Well, by that standard, Barack Insane Obama is 10x’s the piece of shit. He refused to attend the funeral of Margaret Thatcher and he took selfies like a pompous egomaniac during Nelson Mandela’s funeral.


----------



## Siete

*Donald Trump WILL go down in history as the greatest LYING president of all time*


there, FTFY.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> there, FTFY.


Sorry, we don’t speak 15 year old girl texting here. Literally have no idea what “FTFY” means.

This illustrates why you struggle in life. You’re too lazy to even write a complete sentence. No wonder you can’t hold a job.


----------



## P@triot

Siete said:


> Donald Trump WILL go down in history as the greatest LYING president of all time


Nah...*nobody* could top Bill Clinton and Barack Insane Obama when it comes to lying. How do you feel about the American people loving *President Trump* more than Obama?


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow,  I just can't believe you. With a Republican dominated congress hovering over him throughout most of his presidency
> It doesn't make sense that they would ignore all that alleged skuldugery you attribute to Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Republicans are repulsive politicians who play political games. Some even went on record stating they “feared” the political blowback if they impeached Obama for his crimes.
> 
> Like the Democrats, the Republicans were more worried about their jobs and getting re-elected rather than adhering to the law.
Click to expand...


I don't remember any crimes Obama commited.. But I do remember the RW ruckus that ensued when Obama dodged GOP  obstructionist strategies by issuing executive orders. A cursory  review of those ordersi revealed Obama based them on existing law.


----------



## jillian

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
Click to expand...


no. most don't ignore the constitution.

but we can talk about Donald's behavior if you want.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> I don't remember any crimes Obama commited.. But I do remember the RW ruckus that ensued when Obama dodged GOP  obstructionist strategies by issuing executive orders.


Uh...yeah...those were the crimes. The President of the United States is not authorized to bypass Congress because they are not doing what he wants them to do. That’s the entire point of the separation of powers.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> A cursory  review of those ordersi revealed Obama based them on existing law.


A “cursory review” of your post reveals an outrageous *lie*. For example, Barack Insane Obama issued two Presidential Memorandums in November 2014 (he almost always issued Presidential Memorandums instead of Executive Orders to dupe his mindless supporters - but I digress) essentially granting amnesty to illegal aliens. That is in direct opposition to federal law (both the use of the Presidential Memorandum itself and the granting of the “temporary” amnesty).


----------



## P@triot

jillian said:


> no. most don't ignore the constitution.


Almost all ignore the U.S. Constitution (almost as much as you ignore the facts).


jillian said:


> but we can talk about Donald's behavior if you want.


Please - let’s do that! We can illustrate your ignorance. *President Trump* hasn’t violated the U.S. Constitution even once.

Why do you have so much hate in your heart and why do you embrace lying like you do? I’m just curious.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> First of all, like _you_ “give a shit” about Barbara Bush.


Okay, you got me there!



P@triot said:


> Second, what does “giving a shit” have to do with _anything_? We weren’t discussing feelings, snowflake. You stated your evidence that President Trump was a “piece of shit” was the fact that he didn’t attend Barbara Bush’s funeral (which he couldn’t). Well, by that standard, Barack Insane Obama is 10x’s the piece of shit. He refused to attend the funeral of Margaret Thatcher and he took selfies like a pompous egomaniac during Nelson Mandela’s funeral.


Taking selfies at a funeral is not as bad as having hookers peeing in a bed you slept in.  It's a good thing Trump doesn't go to funerals.  If he did, he probably would hit on the widow?  I can see him walking up to the crying widow and going, _"Hey, what's going on?"_


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any crimes Obama commited.. But I do remember the RW ruckus that ensued when Obama dodged GOP  obstructionist strategies by issuing executive orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah...those were the crimes. The President of the United States is not authorized to bypass Congress because they are not doing what he wants them to do. That’s the entire point of the separation of powers.
Click to expand...

Uh..but Obama based his executive orders on laws already in existence. He didn't bypass congress he just outsmarted them.


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> Taking selfies at a funeral is not as bad as having hookers peeing in a bed you slept in.


Please tell me that you know by now that those allegations have been proven to be 100% *false*?


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any crimes Obama commited.. But I do remember the RW ruckus that ensued when Obama dodged GOP  obstructionist strategies by issuing executive orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah...those were the crimes. The President of the United States is not authorized to bypass Congress because they are not doing what he wants them to do. That’s the entire point of the separation of powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..but Obama based his executive orders on laws already in existence. He didn't bypass congress he just outsmarted them.
Click to expand...

Uh...no he *didn’t*. He egregiously violated laws. We have existing immigration laws in place. Only Congress has the authority to alter law. His Presidential Memorandums granting amnesty violated those laws.

And Barack Insane Obama couldn’t “outsmart” a goat. It’s sad that you celebrate his serious criminal actions with such exuberance and denounce President Trump’s respect for law (not to mention astounding success) simply because you feel entitled to what other people own.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> Uh...no he *didn’t*. He egregiously violated laws. We have existing immigration laws in place. Only Congress has the authority to alter law. His Presidential Memorandums granting amnesty violated those laws.


 The Supreme court of 8 justices split 4-4 on the Constitutionallity of Obama's amnesty EO. That sent the case back to the lower court ruling against Obama.

But Obama's EO was just a retread of an idea spawned in the mind of the high priest of American RW conservatism: Ronald Reagan.
Are you aware that in 1986 Reagan signed the  most sweeping immigration amnesty reform bill in history. Here is a quote from Reagan that might send shivers down your spine:
"I believe in the idea of amnesty for those who have put down roots and lived here, even though sometime back they may have entered illegally,"

Reagan later signed a bill giving amnesty to more than 3 million undocumented workers in this country.. So...what were you saying about the un Constitutionality of Obama's EO?






P@triot said:


> And Barack Insane Obama couldn’t “outsmart” a goat. It’s sad that you celebrate his serious criminal actions with such exuberance and denounce President Trump’s respect for law


Why do you bottom feeders persist in calling Obama insane or inferring that you are smarter than him?  Obama appears to be far saner than the narcissist megalomaniac you RW crusaders voted for. Obama was a classy, fit, handsome and smart president respected around the world for his infectious diplomacy
Trump is a self centered troll and just as ugly as one, inside and out..If respect for the law was high among Trump's priorities he wouldnt
have invited Russian hackers to publish more of Hillary's emails. You do remember that televised example of Trump's support for illegal activity, don't you? If you want more example of Trumps affinity for criminals who do things that help him...I give you his friend... Vladimir Putin.


P@triot said:


> you feel entitled to what other people own.


That's a lie. I don't want a damn thing from you or your kind.. I've earned everything I own by working for it. Where do you nut jobs come up with your outlandish notions?


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
Click to expand...


you are funny as hell.other way around.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the economy goes, Trump is riding on Obama's coat tails.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama’s coattails lead to over 10% unemployment, chief. The Republicans stepped in starting in 2011 and began turning everything around. President Trump was just the final piece of the puzzle to remove all of Barack Insane Obama’s unconstitutional Executive Orders that were still killing the U.S. economy.
> 
> When you named an actual fact (the Patriot Act), I couldn’t argue with you and didn’t even try. But you’re incapable of citing a fact for your irrational claims about Trump.
Click to expand...

the UNDERSTATEMENT OF THE CENTURY.


He has obviously been listening wayyyyy to much what the CIA CONTROLLED media has told him.

Traiter Obama bringing back what 70,000 jobs i think is what he said? comedy gold,that is the FUNNIEST post of the YEAR.  as I said,Trump was the one that did THAT.

he probably wont read this excellent informative link here i am sure.LOL

14 states hit record low unemployment

I am going easy on him and am not going to say he is a brainwashed sheep like i usually reserve for the Obama braiwnashed apologists because he DID bring up a good point that he has not made good post nominations. I was not happy about that either and was pissed as hell about that myself but thats the thing about Trump you got to know about him is that is part of his clever game plan,you have heard the old saying-keep your enemies closer? 

thats what he is doing so he can learn what they are REALLY up to. he has obviously not done any research into this as we have to understand the deep state is out to kill him because he is NOT part of the round table group that the clintons,bushs,and Obamas all are part of that have plottted against american and are against americans.

there have been people on the inside in the CIA that have told patriot Ron Paul there are plans to kill him. Thank god he is aware of how the secret service betrayed kennedy and was in on it the fact he has his OWN personal bodyguards guarding him and NOT them.

the last several months I have to say i myself was saying trump was a wolf in sheeps clothing but that was BEFORE it was documented from independent patriotic  news sources NOT controlled by the CIA controlled media such as American Free Press and others that he has indeed brought back jobs,deported illegal aliens which was well known Obama let them have a free pass into our country, but more importantly,what convinced me beyond a doubt he really is FOR the people as kennedy was,is Bill needs to read his executive order,cause it calls for going after our corrupt instittutions such as the CIA and FBI.

PLUS and here is what REALLY did it for me,there have been high ranking military oficers that are onboard with trump that have come out and said they are going to back him in overthrowing the deep state.

maybe THIS time that WILL happen since as i said,trump is smart enough to learn from kennedys mistake to trust the secret service.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

We are the laughing stock of the planet, because of Trump.

Like the USA was NOT a laughstock under both Bush and has pal Obama? quit while you can,you are totally embarassing yourself here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JQPublic1 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182484 Look at the fake patriot having a circle jerk all by himself.
> Donald Trump will go down in history, breaking Ronald Reagan's record as the most corrupt administration ever.
> Reagan currently has the record with most members of his administration indicted or convicted.
> Trump will beat that by country mile.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on... But Reagan was also a heartless .Mofo. He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations...all to raise funds to support the rebels in Nicaragua. Despite supporting un American and unlawful endeavors harmful to his people while simultaneousy stepping up the War on Drugs against users,  Reagan is seen by most RW white males as a national hero.  I beg to differ...Dig the bahs- turds body up and throw his rotting carcass in jail.
Click to expand...


Well at LEAST you and fellow moron Reasonable are NOT idiots about the atrocities of Reagan as most american sheep are so you both have ONE FOOT in the door i will give you credit for which is the ONLY reason i gave a like for your post. you bother are obviously brainwashed fools who same as Billo,worship the atrocities of  what the democrats do turning a blind eye to THEIR corruption never mind the fact that Obama was every bit as corrupt as Bush was with the SAME policys if you both would stop listening to what the CIA comtrolled LAMESTREAM media tells you,you would see what fools you are lumping Trump in there with traiter Reagan the fact Trump is fighting the deep state and is a RINO.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

What has he done again?
Apart from his white supremist no climate change activity?
1 rightie supreme?
Wow, a real achievement 
Achieved the worst job growth in years? March job growth 102k
Economy is chugging along continuing Obama
You like Pruitt??


----------



## ph3iron

LA RAM FAN said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 182484 Look at the fake patriot having a circle jerk all by himself.
> Donald Trump will go down in history, breaking Ronald Reagan's record as the most corrupt administration ever.
> Reagan currently has the record with most members of his administration indicted or convicted.
> Trump will beat that by country mile.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on... But Reagan was also a heartless .Mofo. He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations...all to raise funds to support the rebels in Nicaragua. Despite supporting un American and unlawful endeavors harmful to his people while simultaneousy stepping up the War on Drugs against users,  Reagan is seen by most RW white males as a national hero.  I beg to differ...Dig the bahs- turds body up and throw his rotting carcass in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well at LEAST you and fellow moron Reasonable are NOT idiots about the atrocities of Reagan as most american sheep are so you both have ONE FOOT in the door i will give you credit for which is the ONLY reason i gave a like for your post. you bother are obviously brainwashed fools who same as Billo,worship the atrocities of  what the democrats do turning a blind eye to THEIR corruption never mind the fact that Obama was every bit as corrupt as Bush was with the SAME policys if you both would stop listening to what the CIA comtrolled LAMESTREAM media tells you,you would see what fools you are lumping Trump in there with traiter Reagan the fact Trump is fighting the deep state and is a RINO.
Click to expand...

Got to love a guy who has a website devoted to his lies


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Reagan was also a heartless .Mofo. He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations...all to raise funds to support the rebels in Nicaragua. Despite supporting un American and unlawful endeavors harmful to his people...
> 
> 
> 
> Even *if* that precious little conspiracy theory were true, how is that Reagan’s fault? The piece of shit loser buying the drugs to get high is responsible for their own actions. Ronald Reagan didn’t (and *couldn’t*) force anyone to buy drugs and then ingest them.
> 
> Progressives can never take responsibility for their own actions.
Click to expand...


you are as ignorant on reagan as Billo is on on trump dismissing FACTS as conspiracy theories.wow you have done NO RESEARCH into the REAL RONALD REAGAN.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JQPublic1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations
> 
> 
> 
> Someone got themselves the latest brand new shiny tinfoil hat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No tin foil hat is needed. Follow the money trail and travel down the road of lost morality. The bloody dotted line leads to Reagan.
Click to expand...


exactly,somehow when the sheep hear the pesky TRUTH on Reagans corruption only going by what our corrupt school system and CIA controlled media has taught them,they dont want to go down that rabbit hole to see their hero the REAL Ronald Reagan exposed for the criminal traiter he really was always wanting to dismiss evidence and facts as tin foil hatters hurting their credibility everytime.

Now if only YOU would start being objective about Trump and do the same well research on him that you have on Reagan,you would be a smart cookie but as it is now,you are just showing you are BIASED and not objective on trump and just biased towards the democrats same as Billo obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JQPublic1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Reagan was also a heartless .Mofo. He made a deal with drug cartels and allowed them to sell drugs to American populations...all to raise funds to support the rebels in Nicaragua. Despite supporting un American and unlawful endeavors harmful to his people...
> 
> 
> 
> Even *if* that precious little conspiracy theory were true, how is that Reagan’s fault? The piece of shit loser buying the drugs to get high is responsible for their own actions. Ronald Reagan didn’t (and *couldn’t*) force anyone to buy drugs and then ingest them.
> 
> Progressives can never take responsibility for their own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it disturbing that a true conservative American would be an apologist for someone complicit in felonious activity against Americans, even if the crook was President of the USA.
Click to expand...

I find it disturbing that a true conservative American would be an apologist for someone complicit in felonious activity against Americans, even if the crook was President of the USA.

Best damn post of the year.I cannot add anything to this excellent post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JQPublic1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it disturbing that a true conservative American would be an apologist for someone complicit in felonious activity against Americans, even if the crook was President of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, I agree with you on that 100%. I am in complete agreement with you on that. Which is why I find it baffling that you have such devotion to Barack Insane Obama - who oversaw the most corrupt Administration in the history of the United States.
> 
> He violated the U.S. Constitution dozens of times and violated federal law hundreds of times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow,  I just can't believe you. With a Republican dominated congress hovering over him throughout most of his presidency
> It doesn't make sense that they would ignore all that alleged skuldugery you attribute to Obama.
Click to expand...


sorry charlie but he's got you there. Thats being irresponsible blaming the republican congress for Obamas cowardly and traiterous actions LYING about everything he said he would do. The republican congress was not the ones signing executive order after executive order putting a pin to those executive orders that EXPANDED the war in the mideast that Bush got started that he said he would reverse the policys on Nor was it the republican congress that invaded Syria,Obama was the one that went to congress ASKING for their approval to invade to murder innocent women and children.

You been on the same deserted  Island the last 8 years HE was living on during the Reagan years.

Here,get educated on the REAL Obama.these facts in this excellent 2 hour informative video have NEVER been debunked either.

This is WHY Obama and Bush gave each other a hug at Obamas  inaguaration. and WHY Obama did not give him the middle finger like any TRUE american would.

Bush KNEW Obomination was onboard with the establishment to destroy america.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Wife/Mother vs. actual *World Leader*. So you do agree that Barack Insane Obama is a complete and total piece of shit.
> 
> Oh...and let’s not forget that Obama was laughing and taking _selfies_ at the funeral of Nelson Mandela. Ultimate piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Like you give a shit about Mandela, or Margaret Thatcher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, like _you_ “give a shit” about Barbara Bush.
> 
> Second, what does “giving a shit” have to do with _anything_? We weren’t discussing feelings, snowflake. You stated your evidence that President Trump was a “piece of shit” was the fact that he didn’t attend Barbara Bush’s funeral (which he couldn’t). Well, by that standard, Barack Insane Obama is 10x’s the piece of shit. He refused to attend the funeral of Margaret Thatcher and he took selfies like a pompous egomaniac during Nelson Mandela’s funeral.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JQPublic1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow,  I just can't believe you. With a Republican dominated congress hovering over him throughout most of his presidency
> It doesn't make sense that they would ignore all that alleged skuldugery you attribute to Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Republicans are repulsive politicians who play political games. Some even went on record stating they “feared” the political blowback if they impeached Obama for his crimes.
> 
> Like the Democrats, the Republicans were more worried about their jobs and getting re-elected rather than adhering to the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember any crimes Obama commited.. But I do remember the RW ruckus that ensued when Obama dodged GOP  obstructionist strategies by issuing executive orders. A cursory  review of those ordersi revealed Obama based them on existing law.
Click to expand...


thats because as I just proved in post#706 here,

Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time

you were on a the same deserted island the last 8 years HE was on during the reagan years when traiter and murderous scum reagan betrayed america.

Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump WILL go down in history as the greatest LYING president of all time
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...*nobody* could top Bill Clinton and Barack Insane Obama when it comes to lying. How do you feel about the American people loving *President Trump* more than Obama?
> 
> View attachment 189491
Click to expand...

You just OWNED his sorry ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no. most don't ignore the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all ignore the U.S. Constitution (almost as much as you ignore the facts).
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but we can talk about Donald's behavior if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please - let’s do that! We can illustrate your ignorance. *President Trump* hasn’t violated the U.S. Constitution even once.
> 
> Why do you have so much hate in your heart and why do you embrace lying like you do? I’m just curious.
Click to expand...


You are totally taking his ass to the cleaners and owned him on Obama while at the same time,he has taken YOUR ass to the cleaners and owned YOU on Reagan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JQPublic1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any crimes Obama commited.. But I do remember the RW ruckus that ensued when Obama dodged GOP  obstructionist strategies by issuing executive orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah...those were the crimes. The President of the United States is not authorized to bypass Congress because they are not doing what he wants them to do. That’s the entire point of the separation of powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..but Obama based his executive orders on laws already in existence. He didn't bypass congress he just outsmarted them.
Click to expand...


the apologists  in denial mode is getting desperate while getting his ass owned.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sparky said:


> ~S~



this coming from a troll who says oswald shot JFK,we really should listen to you.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has he done again?
> Apart from his white supremist no climate change activity?
> 1 rightie supreme?
> Wow, a real achievement
> Achieved the worst job growth in years? March job growth 102k
> Economy is chugging along continuing Obama
> You like Pruitt??
Click to expand...


another democrat apologists living on a deserted island.


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


The Proper wording of this post is :

*Donald Trump will go down in history as the first truly EVIL POTUS.*


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> The Proper wording of this post is :
> 
> *Donald Trump will go down in history as the first truly EVIL POTUS.*


That perfectly illustrates your ignorance of U.S. history. Woodrow Wilson captured that title over 100 years ago. He was fiercely racists and pushed eugenics to end the African-American race.

But....then again...being a typical progressive racist yourself, I’m sure you don’t find that as “evil” at all.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> What has he done again?



Approved both the Keystone Pipeline and the Dakota Pipelines (creating jobs and energy independence for the U.S.)

Implemented policies that resulted in record highs in the market

Implemented policies that have resulted in near-record lows of unemployment

Secured the border

Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.

Restored constitutional government

Supported the tax cuts - creating more wealth for Americans

Solved the North Korea problem

Defeated ISIS

Scared you bat-shit crazy, anti-American progressives into respecting the U.S. Constitution and state’s rights
That is just a fraction of what he has achieved - and he has done that all in just barely over 1 year with progressives obstructing him at every turn and trying to ensure that he fails.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Liberals will Never Get it or Understand that their War on The American Working Family and our Economy only results in Spreading Poverty.

Andy Puzder: What Trump-haters don't get about the incredible power of American capitalism*

The Obama administration’s economic policies failed to meet even their supporters’ predictions. In 2010, the Obama White House confidently forecast that GDP growth would “accelerate in 2011 to 3.8%” and “exceed 4% per year in 2012-2014.”  It never happened.

Obama never had even a single calendar year of 3 percent GDP growth. His actual post-recession average was an anemic 2.1 percent and his final year in office was a dismal 1.5 percent.

This was largely thanks to the Obama administration’s disastrous progressive policies. Between the failed Keynesian “stimulus” experiment, the crushing blows Dodd-Frank dealt community banks, the ObamaCare nightmare, and a deluge of anti-business regulation, the last administration did its best to put our economic future squarely in the government’s hands. 

As a result, the economy failed to produce enough good paying jobs, people dropped out of the labor force, wages stagnated, paths to the middle class closed and income inequality increased. Predictably, progressive economic policies produced the very problems against which progressives rail.

Despite the failure of their policies, the Obama administration’s “brain trust” rejected the notion that Trump’s free market policies could turn the economic tide.


President Trump promised to reverse the Obama era’s progressive economic policies and free American capitalism to do what it does best: increase prosperity for all.  And, sure enough, that’s exactly what happened.

Buoyed with optimism as taxes were cut and anti-business regulations eliminated, businesses invested, GDP growth climbed to a 3.1 percent average for Trump’s first three full quarters in office and the unemployment rate declined to a low last seen during President Clinton’s final year in office.

In early 2017, with the Trump administration forecasting a return to 3 percent GDP growth, Obama administration economist Lee Branstetter claimed that after 8 years of the Obama “recovery”, it was “essentially mathematically impossible to get the growth they're talking about." Obama administration economist Jason Furman forecast ten years of GDP growth “around 2 percent a year.” Fellow Obama economist Larry Summers likened believing in the administration’s forecast of 3 percent GDP growth to believing “in tooth fairies and ludicrous supply-side economics.”

They were wrong.  With GDP growth at 3.1 percent over the last three quarters, the Congressional Budget Office recently forecast an even higher growth rate of 3.3 percent for 2018, citing the “effects of the 2017 tax act on incentives to work, save, and invest.”  Sounds like that ludicrous supply side economics.   

With economy freed from the heavy hand of government, the economic optimism is palpable. The National Association of Manufacturers recently reported that 93 percent of American manufacturers are optimistic about their future. That’s the highest number in the survey’s 20-year history up from 56.6 percent just last year.   The National Federation of Independent Businesses’ Small Business Optimism Index for March, reached its 16th consecutive month in the top five percent of 45 years of survey readings. 

As a result, for the four weeks ending April 7th, the Department of Labor reported the fewest Americans on the unemployment benefit rolls since 1974 -- when the total workforce was much smaller. The Bureau of Labor Statistics JOLTS report showed job opening in February at 6.1 million, “little changed” from the historic high of 6.3 million set in January and despite the fact that more Americans were already employed than at any time in our nation’s history.


----------



## P@triot

Even France respects and admires *President Trump*! He continues to restore the repsect to the U.S. that was lost under Barack Insane Obama.

French president Emmanuel Macron says he respects President Trump because they’re both ‘mavericks’


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Proper wording of this post is :
> 
> *Donald Trump will go down in history as the first truly EVIL POTUS.*
Click to expand...


so says the nutcase who believes in magic bullets that oswald shot JFK.
Let the butthurt flow.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the right embraced the Bill of Rights, they wouldn't have voted for the Patriot Act.
> 
> Trump will go down as one of the biggest pieces of shit in humankind.
Click to expand...


So as always according to your warped logic,TRUMP is to blame for The patriot act that Bush got started and Obama expanded on? comedy gold from you as always,you should a comedy club.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> The Republican Party continues to promote, protect, and prosper the African-American community. This is what happens when you treat people as equals instead of useful idiots for an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The unemployment rate for black Americans fell back down to an historic low in February. Just 6.9% of black adults were unemployed in February, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, the second-lowest such ratio since the agency has been keeping track.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done *President Trump*. Well done.
> 
> Black unemployment falls to second-lowest level on record in February
Click to expand...


Billo just got taken to school and got his ass handed to him on a platter.  here are some BLACK folks that even see how Obama was a traiter to them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
Click to expand...


Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?

Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD

Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily

Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD

Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass

Black unemployment falls to second-lowest level on record in February

14 states hit record-low unemployment


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?
> 
> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass
Click to expand...


oh and the fact a government paid shill named franco who ALWAYS defends the corruption of our government and the version of the events given to the american people no matter how absurd and false they have been proven to be true,it is obvious his hanlder is worried americans are awake and see the corruption the fact his he sent him here to post a smiley. his boss sure is worried the truth is getting out that he cant counter


----------



## francoHFW

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?
> 
> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass
Click to expand...

Yep the rich are doing great and the economy continues to grow as it did under Obama. So where do you think the corrupt GOP bubble bust will come out of this time?

The country is dying 4 tax cuts on the non-rich, not this GOP crap, and cheap training 4 technical jobs going begging...


----------



## francoHFW

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?
> 
> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh and the fact a government paid shill named franco who ALWAYS defends the corruption of our government and the version of the events given to the american people no matter how absurd and false they have been proven to be true,it is obvious his hanlder is worried americans are awake and see the corruption the fact his he sent him here to post a smiley. his boss sure is worried the truth is getting out that he cant counter
Click to expand...

Do you have an example, or just the usual brainwashed BS? LOL! You missed the George W bush corrupt GOP meltdown? LOL!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

francoHFW said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?
> 
> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the rich are doing great and the economy continues to grow as it did under Obama. So where do you think the corrupt GOP bubble bust will come out of this time?
> 
> The country is dying 4 tax cuts on the non-rich, not this GOP crap, and cheap training 4 technical jobs going begging...
Click to expand...


hey shill,you didnt counter a single one of my links. here is a kleenex for you to cry in for the ass beating you suffered.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?
> 
> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh and the fact a government paid shill named franco who ALWAYS defends the corruption of our government and the version of the events given to the american people no matter how absurd and false they have been proven to be true,it is obvious his hanlder is worried americans are awake and see the corruption the fact his he sent him here to post a smiley. his boss sure is worried the truth is getting out that he cant counter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have an example, or just the usual brainwashed BS? LOL! You missed the George W bush corrupt GOP meltdown? LOL!
Click to expand...

I'm still looking for my check, you ridiculous brainwashed functional moron conspiracy Nut Job.


----------



## sparky

LA RAM FAN said:


> this coming from a troll who says oswald shot JFK,we really should listen to you.LOL



That's the official story , but i'm sure you'll inform us how it's the Godfather of fake news

~S~


----------



## sparky

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has he done again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved both the Keystone Pipeline and the Dakota Pipelines (creating jobs and energy independence for the U.S.)
> 
> Implemented policies that resulted in record highs in the market
> 
> Implemented policies that have resulted in near-record lows of unemployment
> 
> Secured the border
> 
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> 
> Restored constitutional government
> 
> Supported the tax cuts - creating more wealth for Americans
> 
> Solved the North Korea problem
> 
> Defeated ISIS
> 
> Scared you bat-shit crazy, anti-American progressives into respecting the U.S. Constitution and state’s rights
> That is just a fraction of what he has achieved - and he has done that all in just barely over 1 year with progressives obstructing him at every turn and trying to ensure that he fails.
Click to expand...





P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has he done again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved both the Keystone Pipeline and the Dakota Pipelines (creating jobs and energy independence for the U.S.)
> 
> Implemented policies that resulted in record highs in the market
> 
> Implemented policies that have resulted in near-record lows of unemployment
> 
> Secured the border
> 
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> 
> Restored constitutional government
> 
> Supported the tax cuts - creating more wealth for Americans
> 
> Solved the North Korea problem
> 
> Defeated ISIS
> 
> Scared you bat-shit crazy, anti-American progressives into respecting the U.S. Constitution and state’s rights
> That is just a fraction of what he has achieved - and he has done that all in just barely over 1 year with progressives obstructing him at every turn and trying to ensure that he fails.
Click to expand...



What color is the sky in your universe?~S~


----------



## LA RAM FAN

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?
> 
> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh and the fact a government paid shill named franco who ALWAYS defends the corruption of our government and the version of the events given to the american people no matter how absurd and false they have been proven to be true,it is obvious his hanlder is worried americans are awake and see the corruption the fact his he sent him here to post a smiley. his boss sure is worried the truth is getting out that he cant counter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have an example, or just the usual brainwashed BS? LOL! You missed the George W bush corrupt GOP meltdown? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still looking for my check, you ridiculous brainwashed functional moron conspiracy Nut Job.
Click to expand...

the fact you LIE all the time,we BOTH know you are VERY HANDSOMLY paid by your boss to troll here,you can fool others not me shill.


----------



## francoHFW

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?
> 
> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh and the fact a government paid shill named franco who ALWAYS defends the corruption of our government and the version of the events given to the american people no matter how absurd and false they have been proven to be true,it is obvious his hanlder is worried americans are awake and see the corruption the fact his he sent him here to post a smiley. his boss sure is worried the truth is getting out that he cant counter
Click to expand...

I don't give a damn about trumps love life or attendance at funerals, and wish him success, but I am sick sick to death of GOP lies about everything. And you moron hater dupes... How are the Hillary Obama etc etc prosecutions coming, idiot?


----------



## P@triot

sparky said:


> That's the *official story* , but i'm sure you'll inform us how it's the Godfather of fake news
> 
> ~S~


I think that's the key though. There is a significant difference between an "official _story_" and the facts. The sad reality is, the government has lied to us so much that we never know when they are actually telling the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Trump is freeing the American people the way Abraham Lincoln freed the slaves. Naturally, the DemoKKKrat faggots are butt hurt about it.



the UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.LOL


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> I don't give a damn about trumps love life or attendance at funerals, and wish him success, but I am sick sick to death of GOP lies about everything.


So give us a rational, reasonable example Franco. Because I too cannot stand politicians lying. They work for us - they have no business lying to their bosses.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182488 View attachment 182487



throwing up the white flag in defeat since you cant counter pesky facts I see.


----------



## francoHFW

LA RAM FAN said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?
> 
> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh and the fact a government paid shill named franco who ALWAYS defends the corruption of our government and the version of the events given to the american people no matter how absurd and false they have been proven to be true,it is obvious his hanlder is worried americans are awake and see the corruption the fact his he sent him here to post a smiley. his boss sure is worried the truth is getting out that he cant counter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have an example, or just the usual brainwashed BS? LOL! You missed the George W bush corrupt GOP meltdown? LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still looking for my check, you ridiculous brainwashed functional moron conspiracy Nut Job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact you LIE all the time,we BOTH know you are VERY HANDSOMLY paid by your boss to troll here,you can fool others not me shill.
Click to expand...

Do you have a single example of my lies, idiot? LOL!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 182484 Look at the fake patriot having a circle jerk all by himself.
> Donald Trump will go down in history, breaking Ronald Reagan's record as the most corrupt administration ever.
> Reagan currently has the record with most members of his administration indicted or convicted.
> Trump will beat that by country mile.



hey stupid fuck,Trump is a RINO not part of the establishment that plotted against americans that Reagan was involved in,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has he done again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved both the Keystone Pipeline and the Dakota Pipelines (creating jobs and energy independence for the U.S.)
> 
> Implemented policies that resulted in record highs in the market
> 
> Implemented policies that have resulted in near-record lows of unemployment
> 
> Secured the border
> 
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> 
> Restored constitutional government
> 
> Supported the tax cuts - creating more wealth for Americans
> 
> Solved the North Korea problem
> 
> Defeated ISIS
> 
> Scared you bat-shit crazy, anti-American progressives into respecting the U.S. Constitution and state’s rights
> That is just a fraction of what he has achieved - and he has done that all in just barely over 1 year with progressives obstructing him at every turn and trying to ensure that he fails.
Click to expand...



Plus he ALSO has america back on track to prosper with jobs stolen from them that were shipped overseas and have NOW been brought back to america as you so well proved in those excellent links earlier that they wot read.LOL


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a damn about trumps love life or attendance at funerals, and wish him success, but I am sick sick to death of GOP lies about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> So give us a rational, reasonable example Franco. Because I too cannot stand politicians lying. They work for us - they have no business lying to their bosses.
Click to expand...

Most GOP voters believe Hillary is evil and corrupt based on lies. Ditto Obama. All investigated and nothing. See Foundation, Benghazi. No prosecution coming. Everyone pays taxes at 20 2 30 percent, volt is a good car no fires doesn't cost $278,000 to build LOL. Only one Obama alternate energy company failed... No fires, doesn't cost $278,000 to build LOL. Only one Obama alternate energy company failed... Millions of them... Let's check Fox again LOL! Oh my God...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Racinkc1 said:


> It's not like Hilary had ties to the globalist and secret societies.



Its funny the trump  haters are ignorant of this little pesky fact.if there was ANY evidence Trump was one part of these as the bushs,clintons and Obamas are,I would be all over him but there is NOT.lol


----------



## francoHFW

LA RAM FAN said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has he done again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved both the Keystone Pipeline and the Dakota Pipelines (creating jobs and energy independence for the U.S.)
> 
> Implemented policies that resulted in record highs in the market
> 
> Implemented policies that have resulted in near-record lows of unemployment
> 
> Secured the border
> 
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> 
> Restored constitutional government
> 
> Supported the tax cuts - creating more wealth for Americans
> 
> Solved the North Korea problem
> 
> Defeated ISIS
> 
> Scared you bat-shit crazy, anti-American progressives into respecting the U.S. Constitution and state’s rights
> That is just a fraction of what he has achieved - and he has done that all in just barely over 1 year with progressives obstructing him at every turn and trying to ensure that he fails.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus he ALSO has america back on track to prosper with jobs stolen from them that were shipped overseas and have NOW been brought back to america as you so well proved in those excellent links earlier that they wot read.LOL
Click to expand...

Fewer new jobs in 2017 than 2016, still no big growth and won't be until we tax the rich and invest in America, first time since before Reagan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> The Republican Party continues to promote, protect, and prosper the African-American community. This is what happens when you treat people as equals instead of useful idiots for an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The unemployment rate for black Americans fell back down to an historic low in February. Just 6.9% of black adults were unemployed in February, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, the second-lowest such ratio since the agency has been keeping track.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done *President Trump*. Well done.
> 
> Black unemployment falls to second-lowest level on record in February
Click to expand...


good thing Trump is a RINO.you DO know that all the smart black people hate that traiter and bastard Reagan since unlike Trump,he took a shit on the poor and middle class familys mostly blacks.


----------



## francoHFW

LA RAM FAN said:


> Racinkc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like Hilary had ties to the globalist and secret societies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny the trump  haters are ignorant of this little pesky fact.if there was ANY evidence Trump was one part of these as the bushs,clintons and Obamas are,I would be all over him but there is NOT.lol
Click to expand...

It's a giant conspiracy!! My ass, stupid conspiracy Nut Job.


----------



## francoHFW

LA RAM FAN said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has he done again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved both the Keystone Pipeline and the Dakota Pipelines (creating jobs and energy independence for the U.S.)
> 
> Implemented policies that resulted in record highs in the market
> 
> Implemented policies that have resulted in near-record lows of unemployment
> 
> Secured the border
> 
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> 
> Restored constitutional government
> 
> Supported the tax cuts - creating more wealth for Americans
> 
> Solved the North Korea problem
> 
> Defeated ISIS
> 
> Scared you bat-shit crazy, anti-American progressives into respecting the U.S. Constitution and state’s rights
> That is just a fraction of what he has achieved - and he has done that all in just barely over 1 year with progressives obstructing him at every turn and trying to ensure that he fails.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus he ALSO has america back on track to prosper with jobs stolen from them that were shipped overseas and have NOW been brought back to america as you so well proved in those excellent links earlier that they wot read.LOL
Click to expand...

He solved the North Korea problem? Hope so, but that is ridiculous.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has he done again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved both the Keystone Pipeline and the Dakota Pipelines (creating jobs and energy independence for the U.S.)
> 
> Implemented policies that resulted in record highs in the market
> 
> Implemented policies that have resulted in near-record lows of unemployment
> 
> Secured the border
> 
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> 
> Restored constitutional government
> 
> Supported the tax cuts - creating more wealth for Americans
> 
> Solved the North Korea problem
> 
> Defeated ISIS
> 
> Scared you bat-shit crazy, anti-American progressives into respecting the U.S. Constitution and state’s rights
> That is just a fraction of what he has achieved - and he has done that all in just barely over 1 year with progressives obstructing him at every turn and trying to ensure that he fails.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus he ALSO has america back on track to prosper with jobs stolen from them that were shipped overseas and have NOW been brought back to america as you so well proved in those excellent links earlier that they wot read.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He solved the North Korea problem? Hope so, but that is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

As are the rest... Read something. Though I wish him the best. I don't give a s***about our media gossip Fest. Just policy and indictments at least. As opposed 2 you brainwashed hater GOP voters....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan currently has the record with most members of his administration indicted or convicted. Trump will beat that by country mile.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...the most corrupt administration in U.S. history belonged to Barack Insane Obama. The Regan Administration doesn’t even make the top 44 administrations for corruption.
> 
> This is a prime example of why you are unreasonable.
Click to expand...


Man you are in total denial mode that your hero Reagan PRIOR to Obama and Clinton,ran the most corrupt administration ever at least at the TIME.
Clinton for sure topped Reagan as the most corrupt administration ever and Obama easily topped him that cant be debated HOWEVER,your hero Reagan at the TIME back the,EASILY won first prize hands down and easily ran away with the trophy outbeating every prior administration before his as the most corrupt administration ever.

you REALLY need to deal with it that you were brainwashed by our corrupt public school system in history classes and listened WAYYY too much to what CIA controlled mouthpieces blowhards Hannity and Rush Limbaugh have said over the years on himtaught you you.

time for me to take you to school on Reagan same as I have all the Trump haters here on this thread with your help of course.

these pesky facts CANNOT be refuted that at the TIME,Reagan was an evil asshole and ran the most corrupt administration ever till Clinton and Obama later stole that honor from him in later years.

Was the Reagan administration corrupt?

i also take people to school on that in post#45  here of mine

Reagan: Killer, Coward, Con-man

 as well on how evil and corrupt reagan was and was the biggest bastard president EVER until Clinton and Obama topped him of course.


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has he done again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved both the Keystone Pipeline and the Dakota Pipelines (creating jobs and energy independence for the U.S.)
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Implemented policies that resulted in record highs in the market
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Implemented policies that have resulted in near-record lows of unemployment
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Secured the border
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> TOTAL BULLSHIT
> 
> Restored constitutional government
> LAUGH OUT LOUD
> 
> Supported the tax cuts - creating more wealth for Americans
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Solved the North Korea problem
> HOPEFULLY, AND ALMOST CREATED WW III
> 
> Defeated ISIS
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Scared you bat-shit crazy, anti-American progressives into respecting the U.S. Constitution and state’s rights
> MORE BULLSHIT
> That is just a fraction of what he has achieved - and he has done that all in just barely over 1 year with progressives obstructing him at every turn and trying to ensure that he fails.
Click to expand...


Seems you are challenged by reality, Trump has done several things noteworthy:

Destroyed people's careers
Further divided an already divided nation
Taken credit for the work of others - most notably President Obama
Created a toxic swamp in The District
Alienated our allies
Colluded with despots
Played more golf in a year, than did Obama in eight years
Analysis | President Trump made 2,140 false or misleading claims in his first year

Made more flips and flops than a Tuna landed on a fishing trawler's deck
Made more spelling errors on his tweets than even a slow second grader.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has he done again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved both the Keystone Pipeline and the Dakota Pipelines (creating jobs and energy independence for the U.S.)
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Implemented policies that resulted in record highs in the market
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Implemented policies that have resulted in near-record lows of unemployment
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Secured the border
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> TOTAL BULLSHIT
> 
> Restored constitutional government
> LAUGH OUT LOUD
> 
> Supported the tax cuts - creating more wealth for Americans
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Solved the North Korea problem
> 
> 
> 
> HOPEFULLY, AND ALMOST CREATED WW III
> 
> Defeated ISIS
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Scared you bat-shit crazy, anti-American progressives into respecting the U.S. Constitution and state’s rights
> MORE BULLSHIT
> That is just a fraction of what he has achieved - and he has done that all in just barely over 1 year with progressives obstructing him at every turn and trying to ensure that he fails.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you are challenged by reality, Trump has done several things noteworthy:
> 
> Destroyed people's careers
> Further divided an already divided nation
> Taken credit for the work of others - most notably President Obama
> Created a toxic swamp in The District
> Alienated our allies
> Colluded with despots
> Played more golf in a year, than did Obama in eight years
> Analysis | President Trump made 2,140 false or misleading claims in his first year
> 
> Made more flips and flops than a Tuna landed on a fishing trawler's deck
> Made more spelling errors on his tweets than even a slow second grader.
Click to expand...



considering this is all LIES that you have NO EVIDENCE to support these ramblings,you really need to stop embarrassing yourself and stick with a topic you know something about which  is how jed york destoryed the 49er fanbase.LOL  If you stopped listening to the CIA controlled news,you would KNOW Trump has the backing of many high ranking officers in the military to fight the deep state but you obviously did not look at his executive order that called for that i see which is no surprising since when it comes to the JFK assassination,you only went by what the warren commission and our history classes taught you.comedy gold.


----------



## tycho1572

Once Trump is able to fix the many problems democrats created, I have no doubt about him being seen as one of the greatest presidents we’ve ever had. 
It’s just matter of time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

francoHFW said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh Obama same as Bush,DESTROYED the economy.Trump has brought back THOUSANDS of jobs that were shipped overseas to america that each president from reagan all the way up to Obama shipped out.get your facts straight charlie.
> It HITLERY had been elected,NONE of that would have happened.LOL
> 
> Oh and that is the best damn thing Trump HAS done since being president is not go to that evil bastard warmonger Barbara Bushs funeral.the criminal war monger who loves the fact her son had a big hand in 9/11 being pulled off.Nest thing you will say is if he does not go to Bush sr's funeral,he is a piece of shit as well. you are soundling like all these paid shills that have penetrated this site and defend the corruption of government ALL THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to stomp on my hand while I'm still down?  Okay.  Obama stopped the loss of 700,000 jobs a month.  The economy was rolling before The Donald took office.  And the only thing Trumps bullshit tax cuts mean to me, is an extra $27!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?
> 
> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh and the fact a government paid shill named franco who ALWAYS defends the corruption of our government and the version of the events given to the american people no matter how absurd and false they have been proven to be true,it is obvious his hanlder is worried americans are awake and see the corruption the fact his he sent him here to post a smiley. his boss sure is worried the truth is getting out that he cant counter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a damn about trumps love life or attendance at funerals, and wish him success, but I am sick sick to death of GOP lies about everything. And you moron hater dupes... How are the Hillary Obama etc etc prosecutions coming, idiot?
Click to expand...


I would bother to take you to school on this but since you are a crybaby who goes and whines to the mods,not going to bother. my ignore list grows larger.


----------



## francoHFW

LA RAM FAN said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Party continues to promote, protect, and prosper the African-American community. This is what happens when you treat people as equals instead of useful idiots for an agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The unemployment rate for black Americans fell back down to an historic low in February. Just 6.9% of black adults were unemployed in February, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, the second-lowest such ratio since the agency has been keeping track.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done *President Trump*. Well done.
> 
> Black unemployment falls to second-lowest level on record in February
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good thing Trump is a RINO.you DO know that all the smart black people hate that traiter and bastard Reagan since unlike Trump,he took a shit on the poor and middle class familys mostly blacks.
Click to expand...

Actually 83% of trumps tax caught went 2 the rich. Ridiculous.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approval ratings are going down again. Donny is back in the 30's for approval. Average Americans still don't think the Liar in Chief is so great.
> 
> 
> 
> Would these be the same polls that predicted Hitlery Clinton would be the next President of the United States in a “landslide”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One year in and Trump has the most corrupt administration in 30 years. Five pleading guilty to felonies and more under indictment awaiting trial.
Click to expand...


trolling again as always. Obama and Clinton EASILY had th most corrupt administration ever.LOL  Trump isnt even in the top 50.LOL

Snowflake...*President Trump* doesn’t even have the most corrupt administration in 30 months. 

Barack Insane Obama had the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_. Fast & Furious. Benghazi. Lois Lerner & the IRS. Multiple spying scandals.



Meanwhile, *President Trump* hasn’t been involved in a _single_ scandal yet.

yeah he obviously is ignorant of that little fact.LOL but what else would you expect from an FDR worshipper who was a traiter to america? LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tycho1572 said:


> I think we now have one of greatest presidents this country has had in many years.



Easily the best president since JFK our last GREAT president.Just hope the deep state does not off him because of that as well is what I worry about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tycho1572 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we now have one of greatest presidents this country has had in many years.
> 
> 
> 
> It is incredible how many stupid people there are, who like people who have done even more stupid things than they themselves have.
> 
> I mean, look at how many people thought Charles Manson was cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who think Trump is dumb are among the same group who thinks radar and x-ray dectectors are needed in schools.
> That’s a level of stupidity we rarely see.
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> you are funny as hell.other way around.


I was hoping you'd pick up on the Su reference?


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


>


Kiss-ass!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Camp said:


> Approval ratings are going down again. Donny is back in the 30's for approval. Average Americans still don't think the Liar in Chief is so great.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> So as always according to your warped logic,TRUMP is to blame for The patriot act that Bush got started and Obama expanded on? comedy gold from you as always,you should a comedy club.


No.  The right is to blame for not speaking out against the Patriot Act.  And Obama's "expansion", was one of the reasons I withdrew my support for him 18 months into his first term.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?


You and P-boy are really in to men's butts, aren't ya?



LA RAM FAN said:


> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD


You know how much these bullshit tax cuts mean to me personally? $27.  That's it!



LA RAM FAN said:


> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily


Weakening Dodd-Frank sets us up for another meltdown.



LA RAM FAN said:


> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD


Another fucking quote from a source that likes to suck Trump dick!



LA RAM FAN said:


> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass


You can't count something that hasn't happened yet.



LA RAM FAN said:


> Black unemployment falls to second-lowest level on record in February


Back at ya...

*Trump Takes Undue Credit on Black Unemployment*​


LA RAM FAN said:


> 14 states hit record-low unemployment


 It was at record lows when Trump took office.


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> Seems you are challenged by reality, Trump has done several things noteworthy:
> 1. Destroyed people's careers


But in all fairness...it was long past time for Hitlery Clinton’s career to be over. Three decades of screwing the American people and lying to them is more than enough.


Wry Catcher said:


> 2. Further divided an already divided nation


Barack Insane Obama divided the nation. President Trump has done absolutely nothing to divide it further. Nothing.


Wry Catcher said:


> 3. Taken credit for the work of others - most notably President Obama


Why would anyone want to take credit for destroying the U.S.? That belongs to Barack Insane Obama alone and President Trump has no desire to “steal” that.


Wry Catcher said:


> 4. Created a toxic swamp in The District


Again - that was Barack Insane Obama. Who brought in communist Van Jones? Obama. Who brought in communist John Brennan? Obama. Who brought in racist Eric Holder? Obama.


Wry Catcher said:


> 5. Alienated our allies


Again...Barack Insane Obama. President Trump has restored relations with our allies.


Wry Catcher said:


> 6. Colluded with despots


Again...Barack Insane Obama. 


Wry Catcher said:


> 7. Played more golf in a year, than did Obama in eight years


Lie.


Wry Catcher said:


> 8. Analysis | President Trump made 2,140 false or misleading claims in his first year


Barack Insane Obama made that many lies on the campaign trail. He more than tripled that his first year alone.


Wry Catcher said:


> 9. Made more flips and flops than a Tuna landed on a fishing trawler's deck


He’s been very consistent. And you’re very desperate to find _something_ to attack him on. You’ve yet to make a single point of substance. Very immature.


Wry Catcher said:


> 10. Made more spelling errors on his tweets than even a slow second grader.


That’s it? That’s what you have to complain about President Trump? I guess when one restores constitutional government, creates record economic conditions, secures the border, renegotiates trade agreements in the favor of the U.S., restores individual liberties, and solves the North Korea problem, anti-Americans have nothing to criticize but a Twitter account!


----------



## P@triot

LA RAM FAN said:


> Easily the best president since JFK our last GREAT president.


Whoah! Whoah! _Whoah_.

A. Our last truly great president was *Ronald Reagan*.

B. JFK wasn’t even an adequate president. Dude was a piece of shit who used the mafia to get elected, fucked over the CIA, and cheated on his wife 24x7.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you EVER get tired of me and Patriot OWNING your ass on this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> You and P-boy are really in to men's butts, aren't ya?
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Him Or Hate Him, Trump Deserves Credit For Booming Economy | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know how much these bullshit tax cuts mean to me personally? $27.  That's it!
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Wait For The Trump Boom — It's Already Here | Investor's Business Daily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weakening Dodd-Frank sets us up for another meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Anyone Noticed That Trump's Economy Keeps Doing Better Than Expected? | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another fucking quote from a source that likes to suck Trump dick!
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steel company says it will give a big bonus to workers if Trump tariffs pass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't count something that hasn't happened yet.
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black unemployment falls to second-lowest level on record in February
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back at ya...
> 
> *Trump Takes Undue Credit on Black Unemployment*​
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 states hit record-low unemployment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was at record lows when Trump took office.
Click to expand...


denial mode.LOL


----------



## P@triot

Camp said:


> Approval ratings are going down again. Donny is back in the 30's for approval. Average Americans still don't think the Liar in Chief is so great.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Tax Man

P@triot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily the best president since JFK our last GREAT president.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah! Whoah! _Whoah_.
> 
> A. Our last truly great president was *Ronald Reagan*.
> 
> B. JFK wasn’t even an adequate president. Dude was a piece of shit who used the mafia to get elected, fucked over the CIA, and cheated on his wife 24x7.
Click to expand...

Saint Ray Goon was a shitty leader who did so many things that he should have been shot for. Hinkley tried but used to small of a weapon. JFK was more man than you could even dream of being and was a fine leader.


----------



## Billo_Really

LA RAM FAN said:


> denial mode.LOL


I just specifically addressed every one of your points ................_*guess the door doesn't swing both ways?*_

Answer this question:
I want to bang the shit out of Heidi Przyblya, is that wrong?


----------



## Camp

P@triot said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approval ratings are going down again. Donny is back in the 30's for approval. Average Americans still don't think the Liar in Chief is so great.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> View attachment 189645
Click to expand...

You Trumproids are so dishonest it is pathetic. You went all the way back to February to quote a post.  Approval numbers for Trump had indeed gone down to the low 40% and as low as the 30's in that time frame. Specifically, Gallop, American Research, and IPSOS put his approval aq below 40%.  You then picked a Rassmussen poll from over a week ago that indicated a 51% approval for Trump for a few days. Rassmussen quickly dropped below the 50% number, and keep in mind, all the other polls rated him far less.  Rassmussen gives Trump a 33% strong approval rating and a 47% overall approval rating today.


----------



## P@triot

Tax Man said:


> JFK was more man than you could even dream of being and was a fine leader.


Yep...the progressive “War on Women” is alive and well. It is “manly” to treat women as sexual objects and cheat on them.

JFK was a tool. There’s a reason he got his brains blown out and Reagan lived. Reagan was a *great* man. You can’t keep a great man down. JFK is burning in hell where the tool belongs.


----------



## JQPublic1

LA RAM FAN said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any crimes Obama commited.. But I do remember the RW ruckus that ensued when Obama dodged GOP  obstructionist strategies by issuing executive orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...yeah...those were the crimes. The President of the United States is not authorized to bypass Congress because they are not doing what he wants them to do. That’s the entire point of the separation of powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..but Obama based his executive orders on laws already in existence. He didn't bypass congress he just outsmarted them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the apologists  in denial mode is getting desperate while getting his ass owned.LOL
Click to expand...

Who made you the sole arbiter to judge anyone here? I don't value your personal opinion  more than any other lay person's opinion.  But I'm willing to challenge you to.link the facts you cite pertaining to your
hate for Obama..  I'm betting that every one of them emanates from RW sources such as Fox News or the Heritage Foundation. Ol"Rush and Hannity are at the epicenter of the anti- Obama dialogue so you likely gleaned your crop of misinformation from them too....just like P@triot did.


----------



## P@triot

Camp said:


> You Trumproids are so dishonest it is pathetic. You went all the way back to February to quote a post.


My apologies Camp. That was an honest mistake. I did not notice the date of your post. I thought it was from today.


----------



## P@triot

It is absolutely unbelievable what President Trump has been able to achieve in just over a year - and with progressives doing everything in their power to sabotage his efforts.

14 states hit record-low unemployment


----------



## Wry Catcher

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has he done again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved both the Keystone Pipeline and the Dakota Pipelines (creating jobs and energy independence for the U.S.)
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Implemented policies that resulted in record highs in the market
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Implemented policies that have resulted in near-record lows of unemployment
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Secured the border
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> TOTAL BULLSHIT
> 
> Restored constitutional government
> LAUGH OUT LOUD
> 
> Supported the tax cuts - creating more wealth for Americans
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Solved the North Korea problem
> 
> 
> HOPEFULLY, AND ALMOST CREATED WW III
> 
> Defeated ISIS
> BULLSHIT
> 
> Scared you bat-shit crazy, anti-American progressives into respecting the U.S. Constitution and state’s rights
> MORE BULLSHIT
> That is just a fraction of what he has achieved - and he has done that all in just barely over 1 year with progressives obstructing him at every turn and trying to ensure that he fails.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems you are challenged by reality, Trump has done several things noteworthy:
> 
> Destroyed people's careers
> Further divided an already divided nation
> Taken credit for the work of others - most notably President Obama
> Created a toxic swamp in The District
> Alienated our allies
> Colluded with despots
> Played more golf in a year, than did Obama in eight years
> Analysis | President Trump made 2,140 false or misleading claims in his first year
> 
> Made more flips and flops than a Tuna landed on a fishing trawler's deck
> Made more spelling errors on his tweets than even a slow second grader.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> considering this is all LIES that you have NO EVIDENCE to support these ramblings,you really need to stop embarrassing yourself and stick with a topic you know something about which  is how jed york destoryed the 49er fanbase.LOL  If you stopped listening to the CIA controlled news,you would KNOW Trump has the backing of many high ranking officers in the military to fight the deep state but you obviously did not look at his executive order that called for that i see which is no surprising since when it comes to the JFK assassination,you only went by what the warren commission and our history classes taught you.comedy gold.
Click to expand...


If the Deep State is so Deep, how do you know of its existence?  Radio waves which intrude and echo within the vast void between your ears?

Since you have this vast knowledge, name those who planned and carried out the assassination of President Kennedy.

If you're serious, you are seriously mentally ill.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK was more man than you could even dream of being and was a fine leader.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...the progressive “War on Women” is alive and well. It is “manly” to treat women as sexual objects and cheat on them.
> 
> JFK was a tool. There’s a reason he got his brains blown out and Reagan lived. Reagan was a *great* man. You can’t keep a great man down. JFK is burning in hell where the tool belongs.
Click to expand...

Reagan's sins far exceeded those of Clinton.
Any leader who allows drug pushing on his own countrymen. Is evil incarnate. That was Reagan. But the chickens have come home to roost. Reagan saw the typical druggie as a Black ghetto dweller with low societal value.He was mistaken but that didn't matter. The media and the cops focused on crime and violence in the Black communities. And although more crime was commited by Whites overall, the War on Drugs against Blacks was intensified under the top drug pusher...Reagan himself... and was the prime 
factor in blacks being grossly overrepresented in US prisons.  The evil exemplified here by Reagan can not be compared to JFKs womanizing. And Obama stands heads and shoulders above them all in terms of morallity and human decency. Trump started out as a presidential caricature imbued with ovet racist tendencies.

Trump ought to be kissing Obama's ass for handing him a healthy recovering economy.
Thats what Democrat presidents do...they fix economies that Republican administrations ruin. Then the gullible fearful white hegemonic peasants give it right back to the same *G*reedy *O*ld *P*ricks that keep bringing this countyltry to the brink of ruin.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily the best president since JFK our last GREAT president.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah! Whoah! _Whoah_.
> 
> A. Our last truly great president was *Ronald Reagan*.
> 
> B. JFK wasn’t even an adequate president. Dude was a piece of shit who used the mafia to get elected, fucked over the CIA, and cheated on his wife 24x7.
Click to expand...

Drug pushers make great presidents? Son, your morals are in the toilet. It's time to flush your nasty ass away.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

Trump The Mad King said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm voting for Trump again jsut so the libbies will have to medicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't the reason.  The reason that you are voting for Trump is that you are traitor and you are deranged lunatic, like all Repugs who still support Trump.
Click to expand...


I knew you’d find something stupid to say!


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> The evil exemplified here by Reagan can not be compared to JFKs womanizing.


How convenient that you leave out his ties to the mafia and screwing over his fellow Americans - leaving them to *die* at the Bay of Pigs after promising them air support.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> Drug pushers make great presidents?


Compared to pathological lying, authoritarian, constitutional violating, oppressive, marxist Dumbocrats they do!


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> Trump ought to be kissing Obama's ass for handing him a healthy recovering economy.


Obama did no such thing, snowflake. He and the Dumbocrats destroyed the world economy. In the 2010 midterms, the American people handed the entire damn nation over to true conservatives and that is when the recovery began.

It’s comical how you desperately attempt to attribute successful conservative policy to Obama.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evil exemplified here by Reagan can not be compared to JFKs womanizing.
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient that you leave out his ties to the mafia and screwing over his fellow Americans - leaving them to *die* at the Bay of Pigs after promising them air support.
Click to expand...

Who told you that?


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> Who told you that?


The same exact people who told you that JFK cheated on his wife all the time, was elected president, and had his head blown off.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evil exemplified here by Reagan can not be compared to JFKs womanizing.
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient that you leave out his ties to the mafia and screwing over his fellow Americans - leaving them to *die* at the Bay of Pigs after promising them air support.
Click to expand...

Ties to the mafia?
Thought you were talking aboutdonthecon and his nj  casinos which he lost money on.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump ought to be kissing Obama's ass for handing him a healthy recovering economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did no such thing, snowflake. He and the Dumbocrats destroyed the world economy. In the 2010 midterms, the American people handed the entire damn nation over to true conservatives and that is when the recovery began.
> 
> It’s comical how you desperately attempt to attribute successful conservative policy to Obama.
Click to expand...

Still don't know the def of snowflake?
Slavery supporters ?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drug pushers make great presidents?
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to pathological lying, authoritarian, constitutional violating, oppressive, marxist Dumbocrats they do!
Click to expand...

Is DUMBOCRATS the limit of your vocabulary?
Prob regurgitate "democrat party"?


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drug pushers make great presidents?
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to pathological lying, authoritarian, constitutional violating, oppressive, marxist Dumbocrats they do!
Click to expand...

Your descriptive parlance could be just as easily applied to any Republican administration. But the Trump administration will likely be the most corrupt of all. Trump has already lied more than any president on record. If Guinness world records for lying are recorded, Trump would be the record holder.

But overall, Reagan's complicity in domestic drug pushing is an unforgiveable sin. And when the deed was uncovered and brought to light, he still emerged as an icon of white RW Conservatism. The message was clear. Reagan didn't give a fuck about the cause and effect of saturating US communities with drugs.  After all, he knew that although whites might be using at the same rates as Blacks, the War On Drugs was focused on Black communities. Reagan was a cold bloodied heartless mofo...just like Trump...


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> Reagan's complicity in domestic drug pushing is an unforgiveable sin.


What evidence do you have that Ronald Reagan was dealing drugs on the side? 

Seems to me that he would be far too busy for that endeavor.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> But the Trump administration will likely be the most corrupt of all.


It would take a LOT for him to achieve that. He’s already gone a year and a half without a single scandal. Not even a hint of one.

Meanwhile, Barack Insane Obama averaged two *major* scandals per year in office and had dozens of smaller scandals every year.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump ought to be kissing Obama's ass for handing him a healthy recovering economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did no such thing, snowflake. He and the Dumbocrats destroyed the world economy. In the 2010 midterms, the American people handed the entire damn nation over to true conservatives and that is when the recovery began.
> 
> It’s comical how you desperately attempt to attribute successful conservative policy to Obama.
Click to expand...


Do you attribute the near collapse of the American economy to *failed* conservative policy that preceded the Obama presidency?
And when Obama took over his first 2 years
were critical in the recovery process. A series of bailouts ensued along with restructuring of key industries. Then came the propaganda of Fox News and Limbaugh. Those and ither RW pundits derailed Obamas efforts: cajoling  White sheeple into voring for an obstructionist GOP led Congress. But even with both hands tied behind his back, figuartively speaking, Obama ascended above the din of political gridlock and put the economy on the path to recovery. The obstructionist GOP continues to credit Obama with increasing the national debt by trillions
even though they controlled the purse strings.
How can that be? If the debt was increased, GOP led the way.  The two wars started by Bush accompanied by tax cuts for the rich fueled the cancerous growth of that debt. Trump is following that pattern, too. His tax cuts snd sabre rattling ways are symptomatic of past economic ills that nearly destroyed the middle class. And his trade wars may add a dimension to the coming economic apocalypse that may be irreversible.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> Do you attribute the near collapse of the American economy to *failed* conservative policy that preceded the Obama presidency?


Absolutely not - that was the result of *failed* progressive policy (as _always_). Bill Clinton’s 1997 Community Re-Investment Act caused the housing market to collapse. That was 98% of the economic meltdown.

To top it off - it was Nancy Pelosi and the Dumbocrats controlling Congress for they final 2 years of the Bush White House. By their 4th year (2010), shit was catastrophic (as always with Dumbocrat leadership). That’s when the American people handed the entire damn nation over to conservatives. And we’ve been on the road to prosperity ever since.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> How can that be? If the debt was increased, GOP led the way.  The two wars started by Bush accompanied by tax cuts for the rich fueled the cancerous growth of that debt.


As Commander in Chief, Obama could have ended all wars any time he wanted. Could have brought everyone home. He even campaigned on doing so. Additionally, he could have closed Gitmo - as he campaigned on doing. That too would have saved considerable dollars.

Then there was the Patriot Act. He campaigned on ending that. Instead, he expanded it exponentially. All of it cost a fortune.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> The obstructionist GOP continues to credit Obama with increasing the national debt by trillions even though they controlled the purse strings.


Uh...the Dumbocrats had a SUPER MAJORITY for Obama’s first two years (well, close to it until they lost Massachusetts in a special election).

Obama and the Dumbocrats ran up over $4 trillion in debt in those two years. Then there was an additional two years where the Dumbocrats still controlled the Senate so Republican’s *still* couldn’t stop him. During that time, he ran up an additional $2 trilliion.

You either don’t have your facts straight at all or you are a pathological liar. Care to tell the class which one?


----------



## Meathead

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama’s coattails lead to over 10% unemployment, chief. The Republicans stepped in starting in 2011 and began turning everything around. President Trump was just the final piece of the puzzle to remove all of Barack Insane Obama’s unconstitutional Executive Orders that were still killing the U.S. economy.
> 
> When you named an actual fact (the Patriot Act), I couldn’t argue with you and didn’t even try. But you’re incapable of citing a fact for your irrational claims about Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama stopped the loss of over 700,000 jobs a month.
> 
> *What Obama deserves credit for *
> _[When Obama took office] Unemployment was increasing by roughly 700,000 to 800,000 job losses a month. No one knew when the downward spiral would stop.
> 
> In this turbulence, Obama was a model of calm and confidence. The policies he embraced — various economic stimulus packages, support for the Federal Reserve, the rescue of the auto industry, the shoring up of the banking system — were what the economy needed, though they were not perfect in every detail. _​And as for Trump...
> 
> *Trump claims credit for what is still mostly Obama's economy*​
Click to expand...

FFS, if you knew anything about economics or life itself, you would know that President Daffy Duck could have turned the economy to the level Obama did. If you knew more you could see what Trump is doing to it today.


----------



## Billo_Really

Meathead said:


> FFS, if you knew anything about economics or life itself, you would know that President Daffy Duck could have turned the economy to the level Obama did. If you knew more you could see what Trump is doing to it today.


I what he's doing.  He's made us the laughing stock of the planet.


----------



## Meathead

Billo_Really said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> FFS, if you knew anything about economics or life itself, you would know that President Daffy Duck could have turned the economy to the level Obama did. If you knew more you could see what Trump is doing to it today.
> 
> 
> 
> I what he's doing.  He's made us the laughing stock of the planet.
Click to expand...

Yes, N Korea, Iran, Syria and Russia are obviously busting a gut.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that?
> 
> 
> 
> The same exact people who told you that JFK cheated on his wife all the time, was elected president, and had his head blown off.
Click to expand...

I read about JFK'S philandering in the Enquirer while standing in a grocery line. Whats your source?

And does those unproven allegations against JFK detract from the sins of Donald Trump?
Stop making useless comparisons and deal with the present menace you call your president.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Trump administration will likely be the most corrupt of all.
> 
> 
> 
> It would take a LOT for him to achieve that. He’s already gone a year and a half without a single scandal. Not even a hint of one.
> 
> Meanwhile, Barack Insane Obama averaged two *major* scandals per year in office and had dozens of smaller scandals every year.
Click to expand...

Trump started his campaign with scandalous behavior. But that did get him tons of free press and galvanized his RW populist base of bigots and misogynists.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you attribute the near collapse of the American economy to *failed* conservative policy that preceded the Obama presidency?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not - that was the result of *failed* progressive policy (as _always_). Bill Clinton’s 1997 Community Re-Investment Act caused the housing market to collapse. That was 98% of the economic meltdown.
> 
> To top it off - it was Nancy Pelosi and the Dumbocrats controlling Congress for they final 2 years of the Bush White House. By their 4th year (2010), shit was catastrophic (as always with Dumbocrat leadership). That’s when the American people handed the entire damn nation over to conservatives. And we’ve been on the road to prosperity ever since.
Click to expand...

Just what did the Republicans do to put us o ln the road to prosperity during Obamas presidency? They were dubbed the do nothing Congress for a reason. Name one piece of legislation they passed to help Obama' s economy. You must have forgotten that most of us were alive in that recent past. We know what THE GOP congress did or did not do...
And they got paid for doing NOTHING.
.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The obstructionist GOP continues to credit Obama with increasing the national debt by trillions even though they controlled the purse strings.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...the Dumbocrats had a SUPER MAJORITY for Obama’s first two years (well, close to it until they lost Massachusetts in a special election).
> 
> Obama and the Dumbocrats ran up over $4 trillion in debt in those two years. Then there was an additional two years where the Dumbocrats still controlled the Senate so Republican’s *still* couldn’t stop him. During that time, he ran up an additional $2 trilliion.
> 
> You either don’t have your facts straight at all or you are a pathological liar. Care to tell the class which one?
Click to expand...

I think you've already taken  the role of pathological liar. I wouldn't want to strip you of your well deserved title. 
There is a bigger liar and he is far more dangerous than you are...his name is Donald Trump.

BTW...get your calculator out .. Trump is about to spend more then all of his predecessors.. Some one has to pay for those tax cuts. Also,  in response to Trump's tariff initiatives China just might want to collect on the US  bonds they own.  What will Trump do if China wants their money?


----------



## Tax Man

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The obstructionist GOP continues to credit Obama with increasing the national debt by trillions even though they controlled the purse strings.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...the Dumbocrats had a SUPER MAJORITY for Obama’s first two years (well, close to it until they lost Massachusetts in a special election).
> 
> Obama and the Dumbocrats ran up over $4 trillion in debt in those two years. Then there was an additional two years where the Dumbocrats still controlled the Senate so Republican’s *still* couldn’t stop him. During that time, he ran up an additional $2 trilliion.
> 
> You either don’t have your facts straight at all or you are a pathological liar. Care to tell the class which one?
Click to expand...

I would say you are as usual the liar in the footsteps of tRumputin. When Barack came into office he was facing a real depression and took action to spend to sustain the economy until people started to spend to improve it. Then there is the Mitch McConnell " We will do everything we can make sure he is a one term president". And his declaration of non cooperation.


----------



## Tax Man

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump ought to be kissing Obama's ass for handing him a healthy recovering economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did no such thing, snowflake. He and the Dumbocrats destroyed the world economy. In the 2010 midterms, the American people handed the entire damn nation over to true conservatives and that is when the recovery began.
> 
> It’s comical how you desperately attempt to attribute successful conservative policy to Obama.
Click to expand...

In the real world you will find that the memes you post are seen as what they are, Bullshit.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan's complicity in domestic drug pushing is an unforgiveable sin.
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Ronald Reagan was dealing drugs on the side?
> 
> Seems to me that he would be far too busy for that endeavor.
Click to expand...

i take it you are oblivious to the Iran Contra affair. 

*Iran–Contra affair*



"The Iran–Contra affair, also referred to as Irangate, Contragate or the Iran–Contra scandal, was a political scandal in the United States that occurred during the second term of the Reagan Administration. Senior administration officials secretly facilitated the sale of arms to Iran, which was the subject of an arms embargo. They hoped, thereby, to fund the Contras in Nicaragua while at the same time negotiating the release of several U.S. hostages. Under the Boland Amendment, further funding of the Contras by the government had been prohibited by Congress"

As indicated by the lasr paragraph Congress prohibited funding for Reagans enterprise .So his surrogates devised a diabolical plan to allow drug cartels to operate freely in bringing drugs across our southern border to raise the funding that had been denied by Congress.
The Contras, Cocaine, and U.S. Covert Operations


----------



## deanrd

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*

For billionaires? Yea.

For millions who will lose their healthcare?  Not so much.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can that be? If the debt was increased, GOP led the way.  The two wars started by Bush accompanied by tax cuts for the rich fueled the cancerous growth of that debt.
> 
> 
> 
> As Commander in Chief, Obama could have ended all wars any time he wanted. Could have brought everyone home. He even campaigned on doing so. Additionally, he could have closed Gitmo - as he campaigned on doing. That too would have saved considerable dollars.
> 
> Then there was the Patriot Act. He campaigned on ending that. Instead, he expanded it exponentially. All of it cost a fortune.
Click to expand...


Obama was a wise man...he listened to his generals who advised against pulling troops out of war zones and leaving vulnerable citizen allies exposed to attack by the enemy.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan's complicity in domestic drug pushing is an unforgiveable sin.
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Ronald Reagan was dealing drugs on the side?
> 
> Seems to me that he would be far too busy for that endeavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i take it you are oblivious to the Iran Contra affair.
Click to expand...

Apparently _you_ are....since there is exactly *0* evidence that Ronald Reagan had anything to do with that.

Additionally snowflake, the Iran/Contra affair was about selling weapons to Iran for the money needed to fund the contras against the sandinistas. It had *nothing* to do with drugs.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> For millions who will lose their healthcare?  Not so much.


You can’t blame *President Trump* for the fact that you and your fellow progressives are like infants - incapable of getting your own healthcare or taking care of yourselves.

Besides...there are soooooooo many bleeding heart progressives right here on USMB that will provide the healthcare coverage. Right? You people always claim you “care” so there shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> Obama was a wise man...he listened to his generals who advised against pulling troops out of war zones and leaving vulnerable citizen allies exposed to attack by the enemy.


So if Obama spends money that = “wise”

But if Trump spends money that = “reckless”

Got it.


----------



## Billo_Really

His tie is too fucking long!


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan's complicity in domestic drug pushing is an unforgiveable sin.
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Ronald Reagan was dealing drugs on the side?
> 
> Seems to me that he would be far too busy for that endeavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i take it you are oblivious to the Iran Contra affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently _you_ are....since there is exactly *0* evidence that Ronald Reagan had anything to do with that.
> 
> Additionally snowflake, the Iran/Contra affair was about selling weapons to Iran for the money needed to fund the contras against the sandinistas. It had *nothing* to do with drugs.
Click to expand...

Yawn! I see you are as clueless as ever. BTW snowflakes are White like you.  I'm not a flake at all...golden icons like me don't flake... heh heh heh.

Now go read up on how Reagan's posse funded his arms deal with Iran. You just might learn something .


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was a wise man...he listened to his generals who advised against pulling troops out of war zones and leaving vulnerable citizen allies exposed to attack by the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> So if Obama spends money that = “wise”
> 
> But if Trump spends money that = “reckless”
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...


Your non. sequitur. only adds confusion to the topic at hand. I was remarking on Obama's wisdom in listening to his generals and you come out of the blue with a comparative analysis of spending.. Are you drunk or just stupid?


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> I was remarking on Obama's wisdom in listening to his generals and you come out of the blue with a comparative analysis of spending.. Are you drunk or just stupid?


Well that’s what we were discussing (*spending*) when you felt that sudden urge once again to drop to your knees and fellate your messiah while praising how “wise” he was (because...you know....marxism is soooooooo “wise”).


----------



## P@triot

JQPublic1 said:


> I see you are as clueless as ever.


Says the fragile little snowflake who thought the Iran/Contra affair was about narcotics...


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was remarking on Obama's wisdom in listening to his generals and you come out of the blue with a comparative analysis of spending.. Are you drunk or just stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s what we were discussing (*spending*) when you felt that sudden urge once again to drop to your knees and fellate your messiah while praising how “wise” he was (because...you know....marxism is soooooooo “wise”).
Click to expand...

I knew your latent homosexuality would surface eventually. When at a loss for words the first thing you closet "Conservative" gays do is project your fantasies onto others.

And marxism had nothing to do with Obama's decision to take the advice of his generals before ending US involvement in 2 wars. How did you get Marxisn our of that? You're hopeless...a real fanatic who warrants considerable surveillance. If you have guns someone needs to have them legally removed.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are as clueless as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the fragile little snowflake who thought the Iran/Contra affair was about narcotics...
Click to expand...

If you knew how stupid.  that statement is you'd just STFU.Everyone else knows about the Iran- Contra - drug nexus but you. I even posted a link to validate the fact and you just ignored it. Fuck you, moron.


----------



## JQPublic1

P@triot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was remarking on Obama's wisdom in listening to his generals and you come out of the blue with a comparative analysis of spending.. Are you drunk or just stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s what we were discussing (*spending*) when you felt that sudden urge once again to drop to your knees and fellate your messiah while praising how “wise” he was (because...you know....marxism is soooooooo “wise”).
Click to expand...

Yawwnnn! I refuse to entertain your latent homosexual fantasies...you lose...dummy!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


Yeah, the Orange Virus just might also go down as the worst president as well as the human being ever. Better to cover all bases.


----------



## Meathead

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Orange Virus just might also go down as the worst president as well as the human being ever. Better to cover all bases.
Click to expand...

Trump is more likely to go down as the best president ever, but the worst human being ever is the one he defeated. Wrong on both counts. Chalk it up to butthurt.


----------



## Illya. K. Makrus

I've been a Trump supporter since (almost) the day he entered the race. So far, I'd say he's doing a great job! 
The greatest president? Might be a tough call, but he has certainly exceeded my expectations.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Yeah, the Orange Virus just might also go down as the worst president as well as the human being ever. Better to cover all bases.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Orange Virus just might also go down as the worst president as well as the human being ever. Better to cover all bases.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189988
Click to expand...


Not really a valuable post, but thanks anyway. I sincerely think America blew it with this guy, but time will tell, I suppose. I hope the middle class doesn't take it up the nether regions due to this clown's ineptness in economic policy. I think they will. Then, the shit will really hit the fan.


----------



## JesseGibbs

A true patriot who will accomplish much more if the people support him as they should.  Why would anyone oppose making America Great Again?   simply because of partisan politics....anything to enhance the democratic party even if America suffers for it.  Outrageous!


----------



## P@triot

Thank you *President Trump*! You continue to achieve the unbelievable...


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I hope the middle class doesn't take it up the nether regions due to this clown's ineptness in economic policy. I think they will. Then, the shit will really hit the fan.


He is so “inept” that his policies have resulted in record highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment. Only a left-wing hatriot who wants to see America collapse could actually whine about the astounding success we have achieved thanks to *President Trump’s* policies.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the middle class doesn't take it up the nether regions due to this clown's ineptness in economic policy. I think they will. Then, the shit will really hit the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> He is so “inept” that his policies have resulted in record highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment. Only a left-wing hatriot who wants to see America collapse could actually whine about the astounding success we have achieved thanks to *President Trump’s* policies.
Click to expand...


I think you're full of shit. Maybe you can prove the cheerleader nonsense you spew. Doubtful.


----------



## Thinker101

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the middle class doesn't take it up the nether regions due to this clown's ineptness in economic policy. I think they will. Then, the shit will really hit the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> He is so “inept” that his policies have resulted in record highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment. Only a left-wing hatriot who wants to see America collapse could actually whine about the astounding success we have achieved thanks to *President Trump’s* policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're full of shit. Maybe you can prove the cheerleader nonsense you spew. Doubtful.
Click to expand...


Prove the highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment?!  Hmm...how about turning on the television (although probably not CNN), maybe reading a newspaper...dumbass.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Thinker101 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the middle class doesn't take it up the nether regions due to this clown's ineptness in economic policy. I think they will. Then, the shit will really hit the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> He is so “inept” that his policies have resulted in record highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment. Only a left-wing hatriot who wants to see America collapse could actually whine about the astounding success we have achieved thanks to *President Trump’s* policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're full of shit. Maybe you can prove the cheerleader nonsense you spew. Doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove the highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment?!  Hmm...how about turning on the television (although probably not CNN), maybe reading a newspaper...dumbass.
Click to expand...


Prove the market can sustain.. insufferable dumbass.


----------



## Thinker101

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the middle class doesn't take it up the nether regions due to this clown's ineptness in economic policy. I think they will. Then, the shit will really hit the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> He is so “inept” that his policies have resulted in record highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment. Only a left-wing hatriot who wants to see America collapse could actually whine about the astounding success we have achieved thanks to *President Trump’s* policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're full of shit. Maybe you can prove the cheerleader nonsense you spew. Doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove the highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment?!  Hmm...how about turning on the television (although probably not CNN), maybe reading a newspaper...dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove the market can sustain.. insufferable dumbass.
Click to expand...


And do you see the word "sustain" in the post...dumbass.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Prove the market can sustain.. insufferable dumbass.


Look at the fascist little twit moving the goalposts. First he claims that President Trump’s economic polices are hurting the U.S.

When his ignorance on that has been exposed, he then says “prove it can be sustained”.

I don’t have to. History proves that for me!


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> *I think* you're full of shit.


In all fairness though, thinking is *not* your strong point, so...


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I think you're full of shit. Maybe you can prove the cheerleader nonsense you spew. Doubtful.


This is why Tumblin Greed is so pissed off. *President Trump’s* policies have lead to prosperity in the African-American community. Like all progressives, Tumblin Greed prefers left-wing policy that keeps African-Americans “where they belong”.

Black unemployment falls to lowest level on record/


----------



## P@triot

Wages significantly decreased under the failed left-wing policies of Obama and the Dumbocrats. They are increasing under *President Trump* and proven conservative policy.

U.S. economy slows in first quarter, but wage growth accelerates


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Thinker101 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the middle class doesn't take it up the nether regions due to this clown's ineptness in economic policy. I think they will. Then, the shit will really hit the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> He is so “inept” that his policies have resulted in record highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment. Only a left-wing hatriot who wants to see America collapse could actually whine about the astounding success we have achieved thanks to *President Trump’s* policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're full of shit. Maybe you can prove the cheerleader nonsense you spew. Doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove the highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment?!  Hmm...how about turning on the television (although probably not CNN), maybe reading a newspaper...dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove the market can sustain.. insufferable dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And do you see the word "sustain" in the post...dumbass.
Click to expand...


Reading comprehension is a struggle for you, isn't it, dumbass?


----------



## Thinker101

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is so “inept” that his policies have resulted in record highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment. Only a left-wing hatriot who wants to see America collapse could actually whine about the astounding success we have achieved thanks to *President Trump’s* policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're full of shit. Maybe you can prove the cheerleader nonsense you spew. Doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove the highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment?!  Hmm...how about turning on the television (although probably not CNN), maybe reading a newspaper...dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove the market can sustain.. insufferable dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And do you see the word "sustain" in the post...dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension is a struggle for you, isn't it, dumbass?
Click to expand...


Right back at cha....dumbass.


----------



## P@triot

It took *President Trump* just a year and a half to solve the North Korea problem. So much winning - exactly as he said we would.

Kim Jong-un tells South Korea he will abandon nuclear weapons if US promises to not invade


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues...just as *President Trump* promised!


> MANCHESTER, N.H. (Reuters) - Enthusiasm for the Democratic Party is waning among millennials as its candidates head into the crucial midterm congressional elections, according to the Reuters/Ipsos national opinion poll.


Yeah...well that is what happens when Republicans deliver unprecedented prosperity while Dumbocrats promise to help illegal aliens, support sexually deviant predators, and provide for parasites.

Exclusive: Democrats lose ground with millennials - Reuters/Ipsos poll


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Thinker101 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're full of shit. Maybe you can prove the cheerleader nonsense you spew. Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove the highs in the stock market and record lows in unemployment?!  Hmm...how about turning on the television (although probably not CNN), maybe reading a newspaper...dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove the market can sustain.. insufferable dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And do you see the word "sustain" in the post...dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension is a struggle for you, isn't it, dumbass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back at cha....dumbass.
Click to expand...


Uh, huh. So, when did you decide America needed to be under the rule of lying, authoritarian autocrats? Seems a bit hypocritical of shit you've said previously. Care to elaborate, snowflake?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> It took *President Trump* just a year and a half to solve the North Korea problem. So much winning - exactly as he said we would.
> 
> Kim Jong-un tells South Korea he will abandon nuclear weapons if US promises to not invade



You moron! You can't give Orange Virus credit for this! Are you obtuse on purpose? Stay in your wheel house.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> So, when did you decide America needed to be under the rule of lying, authoritarian autocrats?


Barack Insane Obama is gone now TT. Do try and keep up.


----------



## P@triot

What *President Trump* (and the Republicans) have done is nothing short of astounding. They have built one of the best economies in U.S. history...


> Throughout the March quarter, Apple has paid over $3.2 billion in dividends, and they have plans to boost those payments up another 16% going forward. And the hits just keep on coming for Apple investors.
> 
> Apple has also announced the construction of a new mega-campus, and they’re looking at adding over 20,000 new jobs. Over the next 5 years, they’ll add $350 billion to the US economy.


Nancy Pelosi tried to call the tax cuts "crumbs". The results have not even been the whole bag of bread - they've been the whole damn bakery!!! Record highs in the market. Record lows in unemployment. Companies investing in their people and their infrastructure (just as history has proven over and over and over).

Sorry Nancy Pelosi, Apple’s record-shattering buyback program is proof positive tax breaks work


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took *President Trump* just a year and a half to solve the North Korea problem. So much winning - exactly as he said we would.
> 
> Kim Jong-un tells South Korea he will abandon nuclear weapons if US promises to not invade
> 
> 
> 
> You moron! You can't give Orange Virus credit for this!
Click to expand...

The entire world is properly crediting President Trump for “this”, snowflake. 


> “President Trump’s peace through strength policies are working and bringing peace to the Korean Peninsula,” the congressmen write.


Barack Insane Obama set the entire Middle East on fire, alienatied all U.S. allies, and emboldened all U.S. enemies over his 8 year reign of terror. It took President Trump just a year and a half to solve the North Korea problem.

18 House Members Put Trump Up for Nobel Prize


----------



## P@triot

What *President Trump* (and the Republicans) have done is nothing short of astounding. They have built one of the best economies in U.S. history...

Small Business Confidence Way Up in the Trump Era


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to promote constitutional government, improve the economy, protect the interests of the American people, and restore the rule of law (torn down by Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrat).


> President Trump has quietly fired the starting gun for a race toward another round of welfare reform by signing Executive Order 13828, which directs his agencies to take a deep dive toward reforming and streamlining welfare programs. The key goals: move more able-bodied adults from welfare to work, crack down on welfare fraud, and preserve resources for the truly needy.


Just about every decision President Trump has made has been the right policy which has resulted in greater prosperity. And he has done it in accordance with the U.S. Constitution - never overstepping his authority.

6 In 10 Able-Bodied Food Stamp Recipients Do Not Work At All


----------



## P@triot

After 8 years of the Obama’s viewing the White House as their ticket to party with elites on the dime of the American people, it is such a pleasure to see leadership illustrate a modest and fiscally responsibile approach to governing.


> The fact that first lady Melania Trump eschewed hiring an outside event planner not only signifies personal confidence in her ability to coordinate style and décor, but *supports administration policies of reducing the burden of official entertaining on taxpayers*.


Thank you Melania Trump for your class, your grace, and most of all - for recognizing the burden placed on tax payers.

Melania Trump Is Already Distinguishing Herself in Planning State Dinner


----------



## tycho1572

This vid is another example of the great job President Trump is doing.....


We couldn’t have asked for a better president.


----------



## P@triot

Bwahahahahaha! Everything is just falling apart for the left...

Spike in Support for Trump Causes Pollster to Reject Own Poll


----------



## P@triot

President Trump and the Republicans across the nation are delivering big!


> Employers added 164,000 jobs to nonfarm payrolls in April, and average hourly wages increased 2.6% year over year, government data show. The unemployment rate reached 3.9%, the lowest level since 2000.


Unemployment keeps going down. Incomes keep going up. Liberty keeps expanding. And progressive snowflakes continue to have their hourly meltdowns. W-I-N-N-I-N-G.

U.S. job growth picks up, unemployment rate falls to 3.9 percent


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

Lower tax rates, less regulations, and more “right to work” states have all resulted in exactly what conservatives said it would - more employment resulting in higher tax revenues to the federal government.


> The federal government took in a record tax haul in April en route to its biggest-ever monthly budget surplus, the Congressional Budget Office said, as a surging economy left Americans with more money in their paychecks — and this more to pay to Uncle Sam.


But it didn’t just end there. With Republicans in control of everything, we have a more fiscally responsibile government cutting back on the waste, fraud, and abuse the Democrats handed this nation - resulting in the biggest surplus for the month.


> All told the government collected $515 billion and spent $297 billion, for a total monthly *surplus of $218 billion*.


We have the blueprint for prosperity. History has proven over and over and over that conservative policies ends in prosperity and progressive policies end in poverty.

CBO says April was best month in history for U.S. budget


----------



## P@triot

Thank you *President Trump* for once again enforcing the law in the U.S.

ICE arrests in California’s Central Valley are up, circumventing sanctuary cities


----------



## Sun Devil 92

P@triot said:


> Thank you *President Trump* for once again enforcing the law in the U.S.
> 
> ICE arrests in California’s Central Valley are up, circumventing sanctuary cities



We should burn those sanctuary cities to the ground and hang their mayors/city couciwimps.


----------



## P@triot

Sun Devil 92 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *President Trump* for once again enforcing the law in the U.S.
> 
> ICE arrests in California’s Central Valley are up, circumventing sanctuary cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should burn those sanctuary cities to the ground and hang their mayors/city couciwimps.
Click to expand...

I don’t think we need to go _that_ far. We should simply prosecute all involved, stick them in prison where they belong (maximum sentence to make a clear example out of them), and then let the citizens vote for new representatives.


----------



## P@triot

Well this will certainly cause progressives to have one of their notorious meltdowns...


> President Trump understands there’s only one way to protect the progress of his administration: confirming men and women to the bench who *respect and uphold the law*.


Nothing pisses off progressives like the law being respected and upheld (one need look no further than their commitment to illegal aliens and sanctuary citizens to understand that truth). It will be extra unbearable for them knowing that it is *President Trump's* (constitutional) laws and policies being upheld by Trump-appointed judges.

Trump, Republicans Changing Lower Courts for the Better


----------



## P@triot

President Trump continues to deliver on everything he promised and more...

Trump Tax Cuts: Revenues Hit Record High In April


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> President Trump continues to deliver on everything he promised and more...
> 
> Trump Tax Cuts: Revenues Hit Record High In April








Taxes were being paid for income earned in 2017 before the tax cut took effect.   Happens every April when people like me send in our checks to the Govt to cover what was not taken out the previous year.  You would not know about such things since working at Wendy's does not pay that well.


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> Taxes were being paid for income earned in 2017 before the tax cut took effect.


Gulping Gaytor *doesn’t* realize that you pay taxes _every_ single month (actually every single week or bi-weekly in most cases). He thinks taxes are “paid” when you file your taxes. Holy shit.....typical ignorant progressive....


----------



## P@triot

I’ve seen some funny shit on USMB...but this literally has me on the floor with tears in my eyes. Gulping Gaytor literally has no idea that you pay taxes _every_ pay check. 

God the left is so stupid. I guess when one is a parasite, surviving off of welfare and other government handouts, one has no concept of taxes!


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> I’ve seen some funny shit on USMB...but this literally has me on the floor with tears in my eyes. Gulping Gaytor literally has no idea that you pay taxes _every_ pay check.
> 
> God the left is so stupid. I guess when one is a parasite, surviving off of welfare and other government handouts, one has no concept of taxes!



Just as I suspected, you have never made enough money in a year that you had to give the government even more than they took out each paycheck.

Let me educate you just a little bit, free of charges since you clearly are on the low end of the salary scale. 

Yes, there are taxes held out every paycheck.  And for people like you that comes out to more than you owe the Feds so they give you your money back in the form of a refund check.   

Those of us who do not flip burgers at Wendy's and have real jobs often make enough money that that taxes that are held out each paycheck are not enough to cover our tax liability, thus we send the Govt a check in April.   Most of us wait till April as we do not like giving the Govt our money so we wait till the last moment to send the the check.   This is the reason why April is always the largest tax revenue month each year.  

I hope this period of instruction will give you something to strive for, a goal to one day understand why people hate April.   You might be able to move out of your parents basement and pay for your own internet.


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen some funny shit on USMB...but this literally has me on the floor with tears in my eyes. Gulping Gaytor literally has no idea that you pay taxes _every_ pay check.
> 
> God the left is so stupid. I guess when one is a parasite, surviving off of welfare and other government handouts, one has no concept of taxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I suspected, you have never made enough money in a year that you had to give the government even more than they took out each paycheck.
> 
> Let me educate you just a little bit, free of charges since you clearly are on the low end of the salary scale.
> 
> Yes, there are taxes held out every paycheck.  And for people like you that comes out to more than you owe the Feds so they give you your money back in the form of a refund check.
> 
> Those of us who do not flip burgers at Wendy's and have real jobs often make enough money that that taxes that are held out each paycheck are not enough to cover our tax liability, thus we send the Govt a check in April.   Most of us wait till April as we do not like giving the Govt our money so we wait till the last moment to send the the check.   This is the reason why April is always the largest tax revenue month each year.
> 
> I hope this period of instruction will give you something to strive for, a goal to one day understand why people hate April.   You might be able to move out of your parents basement and pay for your own internet.
Click to expand...

Dude...you got caught. You literally had not clue that taxes are taken from working citizens from EVERY paycheck. That clearly proves you're a typical progressive parasite. You don't even know how taxes work. You actually thought taxes were pain _only_ in April!


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen some funny shit on USMB...but this literally has me on the floor with tears in my eyes. Gulping Gaytor literally has no idea that you pay taxes _every_ pay check.
> 
> God the left is so stupid. I guess when one is a parasite, surviving off of welfare and other government handouts, one has no concept of taxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I suspected, you have never made enough money in a year that you had to give the government even more than they took out each paycheck.
> 
> Let me educate you just a little bit, free of charges since you clearly are on the low end of the salary scale.
> 
> Yes, there are taxes held out every paycheck.  And for people like you that comes out to more than you owe the Feds so they give you your money back in the form of a refund check.
> 
> Those of us who do not flip burgers at Wendy's and have real jobs often make enough money that that taxes that are held out each paycheck are not enough to cover our tax liability, thus we send the Govt a check in April.   Most of us wait till April as we do not like giving the Govt our money so we wait till the last moment to send the the check.   This is the reason why April is always the largest tax revenue month each year.
> 
> I hope this period of instruction will give you something to strive for, a goal to one day understand why people hate April.   You might be able to move out of your parents basement and pay for your own internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you got caught. You literally had not clue that taxes are taken from working citizens from EVERY paycheck. That clearly proves you're a typical progressive parasite. You don't even know how taxes work. You actually thought taxes were pain _only_ in April!
Click to expand...


You are the moron that does not know that some of us that make more than minimum wage have to send the Govt a check every year.  I never said they were paid only in April, that is just one more of your lies about me.

Undoubtedly my check i send in April likely pays for half of your welfare for the year.


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> I never said they were paid only in April.


Yeah....uh....that's exactly what you said. You said taxes for April were "being paid for 2017 before the tax cuts took effect". I've said all along you were a fuck'n parasite and you just proved it. Anyone not living off of the government would completely understand that taxes are paid year 'round.


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were paid only in April.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....uh....that's exactly what you said. You said taxes for April were "being paid for 2017 before the tax cuts took effect". I've said all along you were a fuck'n parasite and you just proved it. Anyone not living off of the government would completely understand that taxes are paid year 'round.
Click to expand...


Yes you fucking moron, the taxes I paid in April when I filed my taxes were for 2017, that is a fact.  

Nowhere did I say those were the only taxes I paid in 2017.

Anyone not flipping burgers at Wendy’s would know that some people have to send the Govt a check to cover taxes not paid by withholding during the previous year.  

But making minimum wage flipping burgers you will never have to worry about it 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> Nowhere did I say those were the only taxes I paid in 2017.


Sure you did...otherwise you *never* would have mentioned 2017. It had nothing to do with the conversation (as you noted yourself).

You exposed your ignorance and the fact that you mooch off of society (like all progressives do). If you’re so ashamed about it, do something about it. Don’t rant at me on a message board because you’re a parasite and clueless about taxes. That is completely on _you_.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has delivered on his promises more than any other politician in recent memory (with the exception of _maybe_ Rand Paul). It’s no wonder the progressive parasites like Gulping Gaytor can’t stand him.

Trump is following through on his campaign promises. Here are the top 10.


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere did I say those were the only taxes I paid in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did...otherwise you *never* would have mentioned 2017. It had nothing to do with the conversation (as you noted yourself).
> 
> You exposed your ignorance and the fact that you mooch off of society (like all progressives do). If you’re so ashamed about it, do something about it. Don’t rant at me on a message board because you’re a parasite and clueless about taxes. That is completely on _you_.
Click to expand...


I mentioned 2017 because the fucking check I sent was for the taxes for 2017.   Why is this so hard for you to understand?  

I sent them a check for the 2017 taxes because the amount withheld does not cover my total tax liability.  That is what happens when you have a high income and low deductions...two things you will never understand or experience.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to deliver on every promise he made to the American people. And in the process, life in America continues to get better and better.

China Slashes Tariffs on Car Imports | Breitbart


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> I mentioned 2017 because the fucking check I sent was for the taxes for 2017.   Why is this so hard for you to understand?


You mentioned 2017 because you are a typical ignorant progressive parasite who mooches off of society, and thus doesn’t have a single clue about taxes.

Dude...you got caught. It’s there for everyone to see. You’re clearly clueless about taxes and how they work. It’s ok. All progressive parasites are.


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> I sent them a check for the 2017 taxes because the amount withheld does not cover my total tax liability.  That is what happens when you have a high income and low deductions...two things you will never understand or experience.


More indisputable proof that you are a progressive parasite mooching off society. One could make $100,000,000 per year and they still wouldn’t have to write a check in April. It’s not predicated on your income. It’s predicated on your exemptions. If you choose 0, they will pull out more than they should and you’ll receive a refund at the end of the year. If you choose 3, you better have the deductions to cover that or you will owe at the end of the year.

I love when lying liberal losers pretend to be high rollers and get caught


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to amaze. If he keeps this up, he will unquestionably go down as the greatest U.S. president ever. Saving tax payer dollars, rooting out corruption, and doing it by utilizing Executive Orders in the constitutional fashion that they were intended to be used.


> Last Friday, the president signed an executive order requiring that federal government employees who work full-time for the public employee unions at taxpayer expense spend at least 75% of their paid time on the government’s business. The administration estimates this will save taxpayers $100 million.


It is a shame that the left revels in waste, fraud, and abuse for their own selfish gain. So thankful that the adults are back in charge once again.

Trump Puts an End to Taxpayer Subsidies for Unions


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to amaze. If he keeps this up, he will unquestionably go down as the greatest U.S. president _ever_.


> "The Trump administration cares about state sovereignty and federalism, and many of these [nominees] are steeped in state law," says The Heritage Foundation's John Malcolm.


In a billion years, I never would have guessed that Donald Trump - of all people - would be the one to restore constitutional government. It is a breath of fresh air after 8 years of having a tyrannical federal government lead by ego maniac Obama (who felt he was the ultimate authority on everything).

Trump Taps State Farm Team in Remaking Federal Courts


----------



## P@triot

This was long overdue. Thank God *President Trump* was elected instead of Hitlery Clinton. The left lives for population control. So nice to see a president willing to give people a chance to live.


> On Wednesday, President Trump signed the "right-to-try” bill, which now permits terminally ill patients to gain access to experimental medical treatments not yet approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA).


If one is terminally ill and going to die anyway - who gives a shit whether something experimental has been “approved”. Give it a try. The results can’t be any worse.

FIGHTING FOR LIFE: Trump Signs Right-To-Try Bill


----------



## P@triot

President Trump has had the best first year and a half of any president since Thomas Jefferson...


> The federal government cut 3,000 jobs in May and *federal employment has now dropped by 24,000 since President Donald Trump took office*, according to data released today by the Bureau of Labor Statistics.


Reducing the size of government while increasing employment across the U.S. What an incredible job this man has done thus far.

Trump Has Cut Federal Payroll by 24,000 Jobs


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to amaze. If he keeps this up, he will unquestionably go down as the greatest U.S. president _ever_.


> African-American unemployment has fallen dramatically from 7.8% when Trump took office to 6.6% in April, and now to 5.9%. This represents a record low.


Along with Republicans across the nation, President Trump has definitely “Made America Great Again”. Unemployment is way down. Incomes are up. Liberties have been expanded. Constitutional government has been restored. Rule of law is in effect again.

3 Million People Have Found Jobs Since Trump Took Office


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues!!!

Polls show Trump’s approval growing, better than Obama’s during same period in Obama’s presidency


----------



## Tax Man

You and your kind remind me of the early years of the 30's. So much noise and so little substance but enamored allegiance to one person. The desire to keep people out of the nation and subject those you scorn to deportation. 
What a sad lot.


----------



## P@triot

Tax Man said:


> The desire to keep people out of the nation and *subject those you scorn to deportation*.


That’s idiot progressive speak for “*properly enforcing the law*”.


----------



## Snouter

The Donald, our greatest President since the Founding Fathers, is going to sign a peace document with Mr. Kim from North Korea momentarily!  This is an historic day and a great day to be a proud America under the command of the world's greatest leader, President Trump!


----------



## P@triot

The world laughed at Barack Insane Obama and mocked him. The world greatly respects *President Trump*. What he has achieved in a year and half with progressives trying to undermine everything, is nothing short of astounding.




 

Trump Says He Will ‘Absolutely’ Invite Kim Jong Un to the White House


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to amaze. If he keeps this up, he will unquestionably go down as the greatest U.S. president _ever_.


> A black pastor is predicting President Donald Trump will down in history as one of the “greatest civil rights presidents in modern history.”


It’s nice to see the African-American community waking up to the realization that the Dumbocrats have kept them in a state of perpetual poverty.

Black Pastor Predicts Trump Will Be One of the 'Greatest Civil Rights Presidents'


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to amaze. If he keeps this up, he will unquestionably go down as the greatest U.S. president _ever_.


> Trump's Handling Of U.S. Economy Gets Approval From Majority Of Americans For The First Time - Including 3 In 10 Democrats


Even 30% of the bat-shit crazies approve of the *incredible* job that *President Trump* has done with the economy.

Trump's handling of US economy gets approval from most Americans | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Kosh

Obama has already proven he was one of the worst presidents of all time, even worse than Carter..


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to amaze. He has delivered on every promise that he’s made and then some.


> “I’ve never seen an American president get attacked so viciously and so aggressively *for keeping his promises*,” says Charlie Kirk of President Trump.



Turning Point USA’s Charlie Kirk: Trump ‘Disrupted the Elites in Both Political Parties'


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to amaze. If he keeps this up, he will unquestionably go down as the greatest U.S. president _ever_.


> For the first time, there are more job openings than there are eligible workers to fill them.


This is what happens when you put Republicans in control of everything. They create so many jobs, it surpasses the amount of eligible people in the labor pool.

The U.S. labor shortage is reaching a critical point


----------



## Slyhunter

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* continues to amaze. If he keeps this up, he will unquestionably go down as the greatest U.S. president _ever_.
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time, there are more job openings than there are eligible workers to fill them.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you put Republicans in control of everything. They create so many jobs, it surpasses the amount of eligible people in the labor pool.
> 
> The U.S. labor shortage is reaching a critical point
Click to expand...

Then you open up immigration, based on the Merit system, and you allow more people in with guarantees they will not clog up the welfare system.

But only after sealing the border.


----------



## P@triot

Slyhunter said:


> Then you open up immigration, based on the Merit system, and you allow more people in with guarantees they will not clog up the welfare system.
> 
> But only after sealing the border.


And really, you don’t even have to do that. Just work Visas alone would solve the labor “shortage”.


----------



## P@triot

Man I love this guy! Never thought I would say that in million years. I fully expected the third term of Barack Obama. Instead, he has been the most constitutional president of the modern era.


> President Trump first proposed reorganizing the federal government less than two months after taking office. In an executive order signed on March 13, 2017, Trump directed OMB to “propose a plan to reorganize governmental functions and eliminate unnecessary agencies.”


The proposal is very positive...

That plan was released last month and included several controversial proposals among its 32 “alignment priorities,” 

including combining the Department of Labor with the Department of Education

moving the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program, commonly known as food stamps, under the purview of the Department of Health and Human Services 

and, perhaps most controversially, turning over the financially-imperiled Postal Service to private management.
Realistically we should see complete elimination of the Department of Labor and the Department of Education as both are egregiously unconstitutional. But combining them to reduce redundancy and save tax payer dollars is a good first step.

Also, it makes a lot of sense to move SNAP under the Department of Health & Human Services (though another department that shouldn't even exist as it too is egregiously unconstitutional).

It is really something to see the left panic over the idea of not having a bloated, government monstrosity.

Democrats sound alarm over Trump’s plan to slash federal government


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to rely on the proven policies of free choice and free markets to solve the problems created by MaObama’s “govern by the barrel of a gun” statist approach.


> The Department of Labor, pursuant to President Donald Trump’s October 2017 executive order, has just published a final rule to enable small businesses to more easily join together and form association health plans. The new rule would apply to sole proprietors, the self-employed, or persons owning their own businesses, allowing them to take advantage of these plan offerings.



Trump's New Health Initiative Will Spell Relief for Americans


----------



## Sun Devil 92

NYcarbineer said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
Click to expand...


San Francisco is a state ?????


----------



## Sun Devil 92

NYcarbineer said:


> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.



His travel ban was struck down ?


----------



## P@triot

Conservative policy _always_ ends in prosperity. Progressive policy _always_ ends in perpetual poverty (and the need for government to provide the basics just to survive - which is by design).

Great News: The Fewest Americans In 8 Years Are Dependent On Government For Food


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues his first year and a half of astounding success. He knew that the U.S. could withstand a “trade war” without batting an eye, while other nations could not. Now tariffs with Europe are on the verge of going away (a huge win for the U.S.).

Trump and EU leader agree to work toward eliminating tariffs and declaring a cease-fire in trade war


----------



## P@triot

Over 65 years of leadership with no results. *President Trump* steps in and gets it done after only a year and a half. The guy has been nothing short of absolutely astounding.

Remains of 55 American soldiers killed in North Korea returned on 65th anniversary of armistice


----------



## P@triot

George Washington crossed the Delaware River to lead this nation out of tyranny. *President* *Trump* has been forced to metaphorically cross the Washington D.C. swamp to lead this nation out of tyranny. He has done an *incredible* job thus far.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to rely on the proven policies of free choice and free markets to solve the problems created by MaObama’s “govern by the barrel of a gun” statist approach.


> President Reagan once said, "The best social program is a job." Today, thanks in part to the policies of President Trump, essentially every American who wants a job can get one, providing some financial peace of mind for every able individual in our country. The fresh job numbers are *the latest in a string of economic victories for President Trump*.


Economic _victories_? President Trump promised there would be so much winning that eventually we would get tired of it. He’s delivering in a big way so far.


> The unemployment rate fell to 3.9%, hovering near a generational low. More than four million new jobs have been created since President Trump was elected, while black and latino unemployment rates are at record lows. In fact, the latino unemployment rate of 4.5% is roughly 25% lower today than when President Trump took office. Moreover, *wages are growing at their fastest pace in a decade*.


The proven conservative policies implemented by President Trump, Congress, and Republicans in states, counties, and cities across the nation are not only creating jobs, they are creating wealth. Incomes are increasing. More importantly, liberty is increasing.

Strong job growth drives home choice for voters this election


----------



## P@triot

Well done, *President Trump*. Well done.


> President Trump will propose cutting $15.4 billion in federal spending on Tuesday, relying on a rarely used executive budget power to ease deficit concerns raised by conservative Republicans.


Cut the federal government. Then cut it some more. After that, cut it deeply. And when that is all done, gut the federal government. Keep going until there is nothing left other than the 18 enumerated powers granted to them by the U.S. Constitution.

Trump proposes clawing back $15 billion in federal spending in single-largest ‘rescission’ package


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump’s* success, influence, and impact likens the Reagan Revolution.


> "It is the era of Trump..."


He’s not just defeating the left. He’s defeating anyone on the right that acts like a career politician.

Breaking: Tim Pawlenty blames ‘Trump era’ after shocking upset in Minnesota primary


----------



## P@triot

Thank God for *President Trump* when so many on both sides of the aisle are hell bent on collapsing the U.S. *and* placing the needs of foreigners over the needs of their own constituents.

Imagine the audacity it takes to fight against cutting _foreign_ aid.

Senators from both parties vow to fight Trump’s effort to cut $3 billion in foreign aid


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has had the most incredible first two years of any president in the modern era...


> U.S. Steel has announced that they will invest $750 million at their 110-year-old steel manufacturing plant known as Gary Works in Gary, Indiana, crediting President Trump’s protective tariffs on steel imports.


Well done, Mr. President. After 8 years of anti-American contempt by Barack Insane Obama, I had forgotten what success felt like and putting America first looked like.

U.S. Steel to Invest $750M Thanks to Tariffs: ‘We Are Experiencing a Renaissance’


----------



## P@triot

The U.S. once again owes *President Trump* a collective "thank you". While the left is trying to rebuild the Nazi's here (in the form of "Antifa"), he is exporting Nazi's back to where they belong.

Last-known Nazi collaborator from WWII in US, a 95-year-old former camp guard, deported to Germany


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

LOL @ this thread, Trump's worse than Nixon it seems.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LOL @ this thread, Trump's worse than Nixon it seems.


At _what_ - lawn darts? 

You're pissed off because you're a self-professed Nazi and *President Trump* is sending dirt-bags such as yourself home to the shit-hole nations you belong in.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ this thread, Trump's worse than Nixon it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> At _what_ - lawn darts?
> 
> You're pissed off because you're a self-professed Nazi and *President Trump* is sending dirt-bags such as yourself home to the shit-hole nations you belong in.
Click to expand...


I'm not a Nazi, but Trump seems to be awfully corrupt, and out of control.

Enough is enough.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ...but Trump seems to be awfully corrupt, and out of control.


Really? Name *one* instance of "corruption" since he was sworn into office. Don't give me some bullshit about Trump U from the 1980's. We're talking his presidency. Give us a _single_ instance. I dare you. Good luck.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'm not a Nazi...


You've admitted in dozens of threads to being a Nazi. You've admitted to hating anyone who isn't your color, faith, and ethnicity. You've admitted to believing in keeping races separated. The list goes on and on and on. Just stop already. You're a Nazi. You've even admitted as much.


----------



## tycho1572

We’ll be seeing things improving at a quicker pace when more democrats are replaced in November.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but Trump seems to be awfully corrupt, and out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Name *one* instance of "corruption" since he was sworn into office. Don't give me some bullshit about Trump U from the 1980's. We're talking his presidency. Give us a _single_ instance. I dare you. Good luck.
Click to expand...


From the Trump University scam,  to the  Stormy Daniels hush money,  to transferring charity money meant for cancer patients into his business, to not paying the undocumented Polish workers  even minimum wage who built his Trump tower, to firing Strzok just for anti-Trump texts,  as well as a list of sexual deviancy accounts from Women accusers.

What are you smoking, exactly?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi...
> 
> 
> 
> You've admitted in dozens of threads to being a Nazi. You've admitted to hating anyone who isn't your color, faith, and ethnicity. You've admitted to believing in keeping races separated. The list goes on and on and on. Just stop already. You're a Nazi. You've even admitted as much.
Click to expand...


I'm a Polish Fascist supporter (ONR), not a Nazi, in fact I don't even like Germans, or Nazis.

 But I do believe in qualified leaders,  something you obviously don't believe in what-so-ever. 

Which is why you support Trump the sh(thead so much, you're clearly not much of a thinker.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but Trump seems to be awfully corrupt, and out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Name *one* instance of "corruption" *since he was sworn into office*. Don't give me some bullshit about Trump U from the 1980's. We're talking his presidency. Give us a _single_ instance. I dare you. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the Trump University scam,  to the  Stormy Daniels hush money,  to transferring charity money meant for cancer patients into his business, to not paying the undocumented Polish workers  even minimum wage who built his Trump tower, to firing Strzok just for anti-Trump texts,  as well as a list of sexual deviancy accounts from Women accusers.
> 
> What are you smoking, exactly?
Click to expand...

You truly are Polish. And you're perpetuating the stereotype in the worst way imaginable. 

None of that is "corruption", dumb ass, because *none* of it happened when he was in power. I challenged you to give a single example of anything he has done illegal since he was sworn into office and you couldn't do it.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But I do believe in qualified leaders,


Yeah, we know. You've said that before. Unfortunately, your example of a "qualified leader" was Adolf Hitler.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but Trump seems to be awfully corrupt, and out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Name *one* instance of "corruption" *since he was sworn into office*. Don't give me some bullshit about Trump U from the 1980's. We're talking his presidency. Give us a _single_ instance. I dare you. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the Trump University scam,  to the  Stormy Daniels hush money,  to transferring charity money meant for cancer patients into his business, to not paying the undocumented Polish workers  even minimum wage who built his Trump tower, to firing Strzok just for anti-Trump texts,  as well as a list of sexual deviancy accounts from Women accusers.
> 
> What are you smoking, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You truly are Polish. And you're perpetuating the stereotype in the worst way imaginable.
> 
> None of that is "corruption", dumb ass, because *none* of it happened when he was in power. I challenged you to give a single example of anything he has done illegal since he was sworn into office and you couldn't do it.
Click to expand...


I'm aware of Trump's corrupt history, you apparently aren't.

Talk about a dumb, doof.

You British blooded savages down South are truly the pits, a bunch of war mongering, dirty, dregs, who cost us in the civilized states money twice for your wars, and your higher welfare costs.

You say you are scared of big government, but apparently big military isn't it, no, no, apparently it's big healthcare which perpetrates genocide.

You Southerners are a high order of British trash.

How can a people not understand that their president is of a corrupt origins, and become corrupt servants of their leaders, and their big military, (The actual causes of genocide) rather than healthcare.

Give me a break, you people are hardly even Human.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I do believe in qualified leaders,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know. You've said that before. Unfortunately, your example of a "qualified leader" was Adolf Hitler.
Click to expand...


I've never supported Adolf Hitler, you stupid British savage.

Fascism doesn't only include Adolf Hitler, I know you don't get it, because you're kind of a retard, but there were many other Fascist parties around in the 1930's, or in the case of Mussolini quite earlier.


----------



## tycho1572

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi...
> 
> 
> 
> You've admitted in dozens of threads to being a Nazi. You've admitted to hating anyone who isn't your color, faith, and ethnicity. You've admitted to believing in keeping races separated. The list goes on and on and on. Just stop already. You're a Nazi. You've even admitted as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Polish Fascist supporter (ONR), not a Nazi, in fact I don't even like Germans, or Nazis.
> 
> But I do believe in qualified leaders,  something you obviously don't believe in what-so-ever.
> 
> Which is why you support Trump the sh(thead so much, you're clearly not much of a thinker.
Click to expand...

Are you saying you’re not a Nazi because you support fascism?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'm aware of Trump's corrupt history, you apparently aren't.


We're not talking about "history" you dumb polack. We're talking about "corruption". Before being sworn into office, *President Trump* had never held a public office before.

Good grief, you really are the stereotypical "dumb polack".


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You British blooded savages down South are truly the pits


I'm neither "British" nor have I ever lived in the "south".


----------



## Crixus

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



Always thought he was an asshat. But you know what? I agree with everything he says in the article.


----------



## P@triot

Crixus said:


> Always thought he was an asshat. But you know what? I agree with everything he says in the article.


Richard Dryfus _is_ an asshat. A major asshat. But he's scared shitless to the point where he's suddenly running to the constitution like a scared child running to daddy. Too bad the asshat didn't embrace the constitution his entire life.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

tycho1572 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi...
> 
> 
> 
> You've admitted in dozens of threads to being a Nazi. You've admitted to hating anyone who isn't your color, faith, and ethnicity. You've admitted to believing in keeping races separated. The list goes on and on and on. Just stop already. You're a Nazi. You've even admitted as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Polish Fascist supporter (ONR), not a Nazi, in fact I don't even like Germans, or Nazis.
> 
> But I do believe in qualified leaders,  something you obviously don't believe in what-so-ever.
> 
> Which is why you support Trump the sh(thead so much, you're clearly not much of a thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying you’re not a Nazi because you support fascism?
Click to expand...


Polish Fascists are both anti-German, and anti-Jewish, we follow the ideals which were laid out by Polish Roman Dmowski.

But, that's besides the point.

The point is I'd only tolerate supporting a Fascist who was a sensible leader.

Unfortunately we have someone who's a maniac in the White-House, and his name is Donald Trump.

Donald Trump is clearly not the right man for the job, enough is enough.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You British blooded savages down South are truly the pits
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither "British" nor have I ever lived in the "south".
Click to expand...


You sure sound like them, so what are your origins?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The point is I'd only tolerate supporting a Fascist who was a sensible leader.


If the leader was a "fascist" then they wouldn't be "sensible" you dumb polack!


----------



## Crixus

P@triot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always thought he was an asshat. But you know what? I agree with everything he says in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Dryfus _is_ an asshat. A major asshat. But he's scared shitless to the point where he's suddenly running to the constitution like a scared child running to daddy. Too bad the asshat didn't embrace the constitution his entire life.
Click to expand...



That’s his prerogative . I believe most liberals love the constitution as much as you or anyone else. You or Richard Dreyfus should be able to go to a political rally without having to worry about some rich white kid dressed sucker punching you and running off. Both sides need to pull WAY back and take a breather, then they need to vote out every republican and Democrat on the hill.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You sure sound like them, so what are your origins?


You need only know that my "origins" are *superior* to you. Far superior.


----------



## P@triot

Crixus said:


> I believe most liberals love the constitution as much as you or anyone else.


Well, some people really do believe in the Loch Ness monster too. Both you and them couldn't be more misguided. History has proven the deep contempt the left has for the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure sound like them, so what are your origins?
> 
> 
> 
> You need only know that my "origins" are *superior* to you. Far superior.
Click to expand...


Probably an Irish Mick, besides British people which includes Anglos, Scots, and Welsh, not a whole lot of White people are so dumb, and obnoxious as yourself.

But, I guess you don't want to discuss your disgraceful servitude of your Fuher Von Trump?

You are more likely to be a faithful servant of a brutal dictator it seems than me.

At least I'm rooting for sensible Fascist leaders, you're just scraping the bottom of the barrel with Trump.


----------



## Crixus

P@triot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe most liberals love the constitution as much as you or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people really do believe in the Loch Ness monster too. Both you and them couldn't be more misguided. History has proven the deep contempt the left has for the U.S. Constitution.
Click to expand...




And it’s fine that you think that. I feel differently. Sure we can argue that and call each other twats on a message board, but neither of us deserve an ass whipping over it. Times are crazy.


----------



## tycho1572

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi...
> 
> 
> 
> You've admitted in dozens of threads to being a Nazi. You've admitted to hating anyone who isn't your color, faith, and ethnicity. You've admitted to believing in keeping races separated. The list goes on and on and on. Just stop already. You're a Nazi. You've even admitted as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Polish Fascist supporter (ONR), not a Nazi, in fact I don't even like Germans, or Nazis.
> 
> But I do believe in qualified leaders,  something you obviously don't believe in what-so-ever.
> 
> Which is why you support Trump the sh(thead so much, you're clearly not much of a thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying you’re not a Nazi because you support fascism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish Fascists are both anti-German, and anti-Jewish, we follow the ideals which were laid out by Polish Roman Dmowski.
> 
> But, that's besides the point.
> 
> The point is I'd only tolerate supporting a Fascist who was a sensible leader.
> 
> Unfortunately we have someone who's a maniac in the White-House, and his name is Donald Trump.
> 
> Donald Trump is clearly not the right man for the job, enough is enough.
Click to expand...

Is he the wrong man because his grandfather immigrated here from Germany?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is I'd only tolerate supporting a Fascist who was a sensible leader.
> 
> 
> 
> If the leader was a "fascist" then they wouldn't be "sensible" you dumb polack!
Click to expand...


That has nothing to do with Trump's corruption, you simply don't support a sensible leader, because of your pitiful inferior intelligence.

But, do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism?

Fascism actually has serious solutions, like manage Hollywood, the media, Facebook, Youtube for a more Right-Wing agenda, instead of the Liberal bull-plop.

Same with micro-management of businesses by the Fascists, they simply wouldn't tolerate giving all those jobs to foreigners who undermine wages, like all the jobs outsourced to China, or all the illegals insourced from Mexico.

Shut down the Porn industry, shut down the Abortion industry, stop selling out to Gay marriage etc. etc.

Republicans have goofy solutions, like do nothing, just cut taxes, and deport a few people, and all will work out.

I don't know why you Republicans don't learn about your stupid ways.


----------



## Thinker101

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure sound like them, so what are your origins?
> 
> 
> 
> You need only know that my "origins" are *superior* to you. Far superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Irish Mick, besides British people which includes Anglos, Scots, and Welsh, not a whole lot of White people are so dumb, and obnoxious as yourself.
> 
> But, I guess you don't want to discuss your disgraceful servitude of your Fuher Von Trump?
> 
> You are more likely to be a faithful servant of a brutal dictator it seems than me.
> 
> At least I'm rooting for sensible Fascist leaders, you're just scraping the bottom of the barrel with Trump.
Click to expand...


Good for you, get back to us when you find a sensible Fascist leader....dumbass.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

tycho1572 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi...
> 
> 
> 
> You've admitted in dozens of threads to being a Nazi. You've admitted to hating anyone who isn't your color, faith, and ethnicity. You've admitted to believing in keeping races separated. The list goes on and on and on. Just stop already. You're a Nazi. You've even admitted as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Polish Fascist supporter (ONR), not a Nazi, in fact I don't even like Germans, or Nazis.
> 
> But I do believe in qualified leaders,  something you obviously don't believe in what-so-ever.
> 
> Which is why you support Trump the sh(thead so much, you're clearly not much of a thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying you’re not a Nazi because you support fascism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish Fascists are both anti-German, and anti-Jewish, we follow the ideals which were laid out by Polish Roman Dmowski.
> 
> But, that's besides the point.
> 
> The point is I'd only tolerate supporting a Fascist who was a sensible leader.
> 
> Unfortunately we have someone who's a maniac in the White-House, and his name is Donald Trump.
> 
> Donald Trump is clearly not the right man for the job, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he the wrong man because his grandfather immigrated here from Germany?
Click to expand...


What's right with Trump, that's a better question?

Perhaps his economy has been decent, but then again it was growing before he reached office.

But, at least on a personal level he's a bit of a maniac, with a snot-nose personality, and the corruption to match.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Thinker101 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure sound like them, so what are your origins?
> 
> 
> 
> You need only know that my "origins" are *superior* to you. Far superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Irish Mick, besides British people which includes Anglos, Scots, and Welsh, not a whole lot of White people are so dumb, and obnoxious as yourself.
> 
> But, I guess you don't want to discuss your disgraceful servitude of your Fuher Von Trump?
> 
> You are more likely to be a faithful servant of a brutal dictator it seems than me.
> 
> At least I'm rooting for sensible Fascist leaders, you're just scraping the bottom of the barrel with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you, get back to us when you find a sensible Fascist leader....dumbass.
Click to expand...


Trump's done little, or just about nothing sensible to help White Americans, he's deported about as many illegal ss Obama did, or even less.

In fact, for lower class White Americans, he's aiming to harm them by taking away their healthcare in many cases.

Personally Trump is just for Trump, He's a corrupt narcissist, with a big mouth.


----------



## tycho1572

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've admitted in dozens of threads to being a Nazi. You've admitted to hating anyone who isn't your color, faith, and ethnicity. You've admitted to believing in keeping races separated. The list goes on and on and on. Just stop already. You're a Nazi. You've even admitted as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Polish Fascist supporter (ONR), not a Nazi, in fact I don't even like Germans, or Nazis.
> 
> But I do believe in qualified leaders,  something you obviously don't believe in what-so-ever.
> 
> Which is why you support Trump the sh(thead so much, you're clearly not much of a thinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying you’re not a Nazi because you support fascism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish Fascists are both anti-German, and anti-Jewish, we follow the ideals which were laid out by Polish Roman Dmowski.
> 
> But, that's besides the point.
> 
> The point is I'd only tolerate supporting a Fascist who was a sensible leader.
> 
> Unfortunately we have someone who's a maniac in the White-House, and his name is Donald Trump.
> 
> Donald Trump is clearly not the right man for the job, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he the wrong man because his grandfather immigrated here from Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's right with Trump, that's a better question?
> 
> Perhaps his economy has been decent, but then again it was growing before he reached office.
> 
> But, at least on a personal level he's a bit of a maniac, with a snot-nose personality, and the corruption to match.
Click to expand...

Are you asking what he’s accomplished since becoming president? A lot!!

Have you paying any attention to the great news about the economy and job market?


----------



## tycho1572

If you’re asking if he’s a generous person....absolutely!
I’ve already shared several examples in other threads. Would you like to see a few?


----------



## Thinker101

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure sound like them, so what are your origins?
> 
> 
> 
> You need only know that my "origins" are *superior* to you. Far superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Irish Mick, besides British people which includes Anglos, Scots, and Welsh, not a whole lot of White people are so dumb, and obnoxious as yourself.
> 
> But, I guess you don't want to discuss your disgraceful servitude of your Fuher Von Trump?
> 
> You are more likely to be a faithful servant of a brutal dictator it seems than me.
> 
> At least I'm rooting for sensible Fascist leaders, you're just scraping the bottom of the barrel with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you, get back to us when you find a sensible Fascist leader....dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's done little, or just about nothing sensible to help White Americans, he's deported about as many illegal ss Obama did, or even less.
> 
> In fact, for lower class White Americans, he's aiming to harm them by taking away their healthcare in many cases.
> 
> Personally Trump is just for Trump, He's a corrupt narcissist, with a big mouth.
Click to expand...


And that somehow addresses you finding a sensible Fascist leader how?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

tycho1572 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Polish Fascist supporter (ONR), not a Nazi, in fact I don't even like Germans, or Nazis.
> 
> But I do believe in qualified leaders,  something you obviously don't believe in what-so-ever.
> 
> Which is why you support Trump the sh(thead so much, you're clearly not much of a thinker.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you’re not a Nazi because you support fascism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish Fascists are both anti-German, and anti-Jewish, we follow the ideals which were laid out by Polish Roman Dmowski.
> 
> But, that's besides the point.
> 
> The point is I'd only tolerate supporting a Fascist who was a sensible leader.
> 
> Unfortunately we have someone who's a maniac in the White-House, and his name is Donald Trump.
> 
> Donald Trump is clearly not the right man for the job, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he the wrong man because his grandfather immigrated here from Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's right with Trump, that's a better question?
> 
> Perhaps his economy has been decent, but then again it was growing before he reached office.
> 
> But, at least on a personal level he's a bit of a maniac, with a snot-nose personality, and the corruption to match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking what he’s accomplished since becoming president? A lot!!
> 
> Have you paying any attention to the great news about the economy and job market?
Click to expand...


How much of the economy is Trump's responsibility?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Thinker101 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure sound like them, so what are your origins?
> 
> 
> 
> You need only know that my "origins" are *superior* to you. Far superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably an Irish Mick, besides British people which includes Anglos, Scots, and Welsh, not a whole lot of White people are so dumb, and obnoxious as yourself.
> 
> But, I guess you don't want to discuss your disgraceful servitude of your Fuher Von Trump?
> 
> You are more likely to be a faithful servant of a brutal dictator it seems than me.
> 
> At least I'm rooting for sensible Fascist leaders, you're just scraping the bottom of the barrel with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you, get back to us when you find a sensible Fascist leader....dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's done little, or just about nothing sensible to help White Americans, he's deported about as many illegal ss Obama did, or even less.
> 
> In fact, for lower class White Americans, he's aiming to harm them by taking away their healthcare in many cases.
> 
> Personally Trump is just for Trump, He's a corrupt narcissist, with a big mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that somehow addresses you finding a sensible Fascist leader how?
Click to expand...


I'm not so sure I'd trust Western Europeans with Fascism,  just look at how subservient they have been to people like Hitler, or now Trump.

But, unfortunately Fascism is the way to save Western civilization, not Trump.


----------



## tycho1572

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you’re not a Nazi because you support fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Fascists are both anti-German, and anti-Jewish, we follow the ideals which were laid out by Polish Roman Dmowski.
> 
> But, that's besides the point.
> 
> The point is I'd only tolerate supporting a Fascist who was a sensible leader.
> 
> Unfortunately we have someone who's a maniac in the White-House, and his name is Donald Trump.
> 
> Donald Trump is clearly not the right man for the job, enough is enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is he the wrong man because his grandfather immigrated here from Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's right with Trump, that's a better question?
> 
> Perhaps his economy has been decent, but then again it was growing before he reached office.
> 
> But, at least on a personal level he's a bit of a maniac, with a snot-nose personality, and the corruption to match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking what he’s accomplished since becoming president? A lot!!
> 
> Have you paying any attention to the great news about the economy and job market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of the economy is Trump's responsibility?
Click to expand...

100%!
Things took off when he started removing BS regulations that were stifling growth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

tycho1572 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Fascists are both anti-German, and anti-Jewish, we follow the ideals which were laid out by Polish Roman Dmowski.
> 
> But, that's besides the point.
> 
> The point is I'd only tolerate supporting a Fascist who was a sensible leader.
> 
> Unfortunately we have someone who's a maniac in the White-House, and his name is Donald Trump.
> 
> Donald Trump is clearly not the right man for the job, enough is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the wrong man because his grandfather immigrated here from Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's right with Trump, that's a better question?
> 
> Perhaps his economy has been decent, but then again it was growing before he reached office.
> 
> But, at least on a personal level he's a bit of a maniac, with a snot-nose personality, and the corruption to match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking what he’s accomplished since becoming president? A lot!!
> 
> Have you paying any attention to the great news about the economy and job market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of the economy is Trump's responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100%!
> Things took off when he started removing BS regulations that were stifling growth.
Click to expand...


Like what regulations did Trump take off? LOL


----------



## ScorpioRising007

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


He is the first President that I know that has an affair with a famous porn star for that reason he could very well go down as one of the best presidents, I mean c'mon what president do you know of could give such great knowledge to the male population in this country of how to properly bang a porn star? Maybe he could give tips how to hire a high price call girl like Stormy as long as you have millions of dollars to pay her off for her sexual favors


----------



## Thinker101

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the wrong man because his grandfather immigrated here from Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's right with Trump, that's a better question?
> 
> Perhaps his economy has been decent, but then again it was growing before he reached office.
> 
> But, at least on a personal level he's a bit of a maniac, with a snot-nose personality, and the corruption to match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking what he’s accomplished since becoming president? A lot!!
> 
> Have you paying any attention to the great news about the economy and job market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of the economy is Trump's responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100%!
> Things took off when he started removing BS regulations that were stifling growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what regulations did Trump take off? LOL
Click to expand...


WTF, is your phone/computer broken?
So, What Regulations Did Trump Eliminate?


----------



## tycho1572

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the wrong man because his grandfather immigrated here from Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's right with Trump, that's a better question?
> 
> Perhaps his economy has been decent, but then again it was growing before he reached office.
> 
> But, at least on a personal level he's a bit of a maniac, with a snot-nose personality, and the corruption to match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you asking what he’s accomplished since becoming president? A lot!!
> 
> Have you paying any attention to the great news about the economy and job market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of the economy is Trump's responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100%!
> Things took off when he started removing BS regulations that were stifling growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what regulations did Trump take off? LOL
Click to expand...

That’s a question for business owners. 
You should call a few and ask how this president has helped them grow.


----------



## tycho1572

Here’s a vid you might like, SobieskiSavedEurope .....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Thinker101 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's right with Trump, that's a better question?
> 
> Perhaps his economy has been decent, but then again it was growing before he reached office.
> 
> But, at least on a personal level he's a bit of a maniac, with a snot-nose personality, and the corruption to match.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking what he’s accomplished since becoming president? A lot!!
> 
> Have you paying any attention to the great news about the economy and job market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of the economy is Trump's responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100%!
> Things took off when he started removing BS regulations that were stifling growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what regulations did Trump take off? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF, is your phone/computer broken?
> So, What Regulations Did Trump Eliminate?
Click to expand...


Most of those regulations are actually good things, I know that Republicans are unthinking, greedy, savages, but some things require regulation.


----------



## Thinker101

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking what he’s accomplished since becoming president? A lot!!
> 
> Have you paying any attention to the great news about the economy and job market?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much of the economy is Trump's responsibility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100%!
> Things took off when he started removing BS regulations that were stifling growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what regulations did Trump take off? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF, is your phone/computer broken?
> So, What Regulations Did Trump Eliminate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of those regulations are actually good things, I know that Republicans are unthinking, greedy, savages, but some things require regulation.
Click to expand...


Yup, no doubt, you may be one of those things.


----------



## tycho1572

This vid is better, SobieskiSavedEurope ......


----------



## tycho1572

I’m glad we finally have an intelligent president who takes the time to listen and value the opinions of others.

Unlike the block organizer we just had.. we finally have a real leader who isn’t afraid to make tough decisions. A president who says what he thinks... and does what he says.


----------



## tycho1572

I also love the transparency of this administration.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Fascism actually has *serious solutions, like* *manage* Hollywood, the media, Facebook, Youtube for a more Right-Wing agenda, instead of the Liberal bull-plop.


That’s not a “serious solution”. Hell, that’s not even a serious term. When an idiot fascist says “manage” that’s just left-wing code for *control*. And that shit never ends well. Never.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But, do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism?


Because freedom _always_ produces exponentially better results than oppression.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What's right with Trump, that's a better question?


The complete list is far too long to list here. But here are the highlights:

He’s restored constitutional government

He’s created an incredible economy (record highs in the market, record lows in unemployment)

He’s increased the average wealth of Americans

He has drastically increased liberty

He has renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.

He has drastically increased border security

He defeated ISIS

He made more progress on North Korea in two months than all of his predecessors combined did in 75 years

He cut taxes


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Perhaps his economy has been decent,


It has been unprecedented


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> but then again it was growing before he reached office.


Yeah, thanks to Republicans who controlled the House, the Senate, and 33 of the 50 states. President Trump was the final piece of the puzzle. Without MaObama’s unconstitutional interference, the economy was finally allowed to rev up and run at full capacity.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Trump's done little, or just about nothing sensible to help White Americans


His job *isn’t* to “help white Americans” you dimwit.


----------



## Dragonlady

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
Click to expand...


No President is perfect. All of them make mistakes. What we look at historically, is their overall record. 

FDR was dealing with the sort of mass hysteria over people of Japanese descent, that we see today over Muslims or Hispanics. And it was 70 years ago.

Trump is rounding up and deporting as many non-whites as possible, revoking visas and sending them home. So since he’s doing all of this, and it was wrong 70 years ago when FDR did it, why is it right to do so today? 

As for Trump. He had yet to do anything positive for your country. Everything he’s done is dividing the country, pitting people against each other, blaming Muslims, Hispanics and blacks for your problems and ignoring the damage done by nearly 40 years of Republican economic boondoggles.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


In light of your first post here, don't you feel a bit foolish now?  LOL


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> FDR was dealing with the sort of mass hysteria over people of Japanese descent, that we see today over Muslims or Hispanics. And it was 70 years ago.
> 
> Trump is rounding up and deporting as many non-whites as possible, revoking visas and sending them home.


I’ve seen some _serious_ partisan hack bullshit, but this gem takes the cake. FDR was _illegally_ rounding up *U.S. citizens* and placing them in internment camps. All *President Trump* is doing is enforcing the law.

It speaks volumes that you defend the Dumbocrat pissing the U.S. Constitution and attack the Republican upholding it.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In light of your first post here, don't you feel a bit foolish now?  LOL
Click to expand...

Uh....no. Why? Should I?


----------



## Wickerthing

Moonglow said:


> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..



Hell, we studied it in 6th grade.  Had homework and exams on the subject.  I'll bet Trump has never read it, Not even the Bill of Rights.


----------



## tycho1572

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In light of your first post here, don't you feel a bit foolish now?  LOL
Click to expand...

We finally have a president I can respect.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, we studied it in 6th grade.  Had homework and exams on the subject.  *I'll bet Trump has never read it*, Not even the Bill of Rights.
Click to expand...

No children do, thanks to progressives. They made sure to get the U.S. Constitution out of the curriculum as quickly as they could.


----------



## P@triot

tycho1572 said:


> We finally have a president I can respect.


He puts America and Americans first, and he actually delivers on _every_ promise he makes.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In light of your first post here, don't you feel a bit foolish now?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh....no. Why? Should I?
Click to expand...


You decide.  But while you're deciding, read the newspapers, periodicals etc and stay away from Fox Noise.  You may learn something that even you cultists can't discount. It's all coming together and the walls are closing in on Agent Orange.  (That's Trump's Russia code name)  LOL


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We finally have a president I can respect.
> 
> 
> 
> He puts America and Americans first, and he actually delivers on _every_ promise he makes.
Click to expand...


Really?  Like what?


----------



## Wickerthing

He puts Trump first.  Over our democracy, his wives, our elections, decency, reality, reason, truth, integrity.  Etc Etc..


----------



## tycho1572

P@triot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We finally have a president I can respect.
> 
> 
> 
> He puts America and Americans first, and he actually delivers on _every_ promise he makes.
Click to expand...

It's why he'll win again in '20.


----------



## Wickerthing

tycho1572 said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In light of your first post here, don't you feel a bit foolish now?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally have a president I can respect.
Click to expand...


Wow!  You're easy.  LOL


----------



## Wickerthing

tycho1572 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We finally have a president I can respect.
> 
> 
> 
> He puts America and Americans first, and he actually delivers on _every_ promise he makes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why he'll win again in '20.
Click to expand...


Really?  He won't even finish the next six months if the GOP ever breaks out of its cultist coma and does its job of being checks on abuse of power.  Hundreds of felonies in the Trump orbit, family, Org.  Charities, Campaign etc.  Watch and learn.


----------



## tycho1572

Wickerthing said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In light of your first post here, don't you feel a bit foolish now?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally have a president I can respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  You're easy.  LOL
Click to expand...

That's what she said.


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was dealing with the sort of mass hysteria over people of Japanese descent, that we see today over Muslims or Hispanics. And it was 70 years ago.
> 
> Trump is rounding up and deporting as many non-whites as possible, revoking visas and sending them home.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen some _serious_ partisan hack bullshit, but this gem takes the cake. FDR was _illegally_ rounding up *U.S. citizens* and placing them in internment camps. All *President Trump* is doing is enforcing the law.
> 
> It speaks volumes that you defend the Dumbocrat pissing the U.S. Constitution and attack the Republican upholding it.
Click to expand...


Trump is doing the same thing. There is no difference, except that he’s repeating what FDR didn’t, even though it’s depriving people of their rights and everyone is ashamed of the last time he did it. 


Jordan Leland


----------



## Wickerthing

tycho1572 said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In light of your first post here, don't you feel a bit foolish now?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We finally have a president I can respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  You're easy.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what she said.
Click to expand...


Is that supposed to be a clever retort?  It isn't.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism actually has *serious solutions, like* *manage* Hollywood, the media, Facebook, Youtube for a more Right-Wing agenda, instead of the Liberal bull-plop.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not a “serious solution”. Hell, that’s not even a serious term. When an idiot fascist says “manage” that’s just left-wing code for *control*. And that shit never ends well. Never.
Click to expand...


You're actually a Liberal, if you support doing nothing about Hollywood, media, Facebook, and Youtube promoting Liberalism.

You allow for a system of Liberalism by Capitalism, and then do nothing, but complain about the results.

In fact, if anything you support tax-cuts for Liberal Capitalists, which is outrageous, and shows how out of touch with reality Republicans are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> Because freedom _always_ produces exponentially better results than oppression.
Click to expand...


What does this have to do with your OP of Trump being the best U.S.A President?
If anything Trump's probably one of the most corrupt U.S.A Presidents in history.

Besides, you're not correct in freedom producing better economic results, Not really, The #1 economic growth in 20th century Europe was Franco a Fascist type guy, the #1 economic growth during the Great Depression was Hitler a Fascist guy, and the #1 economic growth in 20th Century America was by FDR, a Fascist type guy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's done little, or just about nothing sensible to help White Americans
> 
> 
> 
> His job *isn’t* to “help white Americans” you dimwit.
Click to expand...


The only Americans who voted for Trump more than Hillary are White Americans,  I absolutely care about helping White America, I know you're a Liberal, and just care about "Tax cuts" but heritage trumps "Tax cuts".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's right with Trump, that's a better question?
> 
> 
> 
> The complete list is far too long to list here. But here are the highlights:
> 
> He’s restored constitutional government
> 
> He’s created an incredible economy (record highs in the market, record lows in unemployment)
> 
> He’s increased the average wealth of Americans
> 
> He has drastically increased liberty
> 
> He has renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> 
> He has drastically increased border security
> 
> He defeated ISIS
> 
> He made more progress on North Korea in two months than all of his predecessors combined did in 75 years
> 
> He cut taxes
Click to expand...


What about Trump's government is more, or less Constitutional?

The wealth  produced isn't keeping up with inflation.
(That's been the case for decades) 

Productivity has gone way up, but not real wages which have stagnated since the 1970's.

This is proving that Capitalism has become an inferior system, just like Communism.

A system of Capitalism which gouges, sends jobs to China, and imports Mexicans to do jobs here, isn't satisfactory what-so-ever.

Trump's done nothing really, even he's deported less  Illegals than Obama did.

As for Trump's work with North Korea, yeah he's made slight strides in helping our relations with North Korea, while alienating many allies we've had for decades.


----------



## skews13

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


You got the going down part right at least.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Really?  Like what?


Maybe if you weren't a partisan hack and actually tuned in for some *real* journalism, you would know "what".

He has secured the border to the best of his ability (as promised)

He renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US (as promised)

He lowered taxes (as promised)

He restored constitutional government (as promised)

He hit nations who were fucking the U.S., with strong tariffs (as promised)

He cracked down on MS-13 big time (as promised)

There are at least 30 - 40 items I could list here. What a shame that you're so uninformed about what your own president is doing.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> He puts Trump first.  Over our democracy, his wives, our elections, decency, reality, reason, truth, integrity.  Etc Etc..


Meanwhile, you're putting bat-shit crazy left-wing lunacy above reality, logic, reason, truth, facts, decency, etc.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We finally have a president I can respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  You're easy.  LOL
Click to expand...

Sadly, you're ignorant. Extremely ignorant. You desperately need to turn off MSNBC and turn to the Drudge Report, the Blaze, Breitbart, _something_. Man alive, you've yet to add a single fact or get a story straight in this thread. You're just regurgitating the ignorant left-wing rants.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> He won't even finish the next six months if the GOP ever breaks out of its cultist coma and does its job of being checks on abuse of power.


That's hilarious coming from the side that refused to impeach Barack Insane Obama who egregiously violated the U.S. Constitution dozens and dozens of times. Meanwhile, you think Trump can (and should) be impeached for Trump U which occurred decades ago and *not* while he was President of the United States.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was dealing with the sort of mass hysteria over people of Japanese descent, that we see today over Muslims or Hispanics. And it was 70 years ago.
> 
> Trump is rounding up and deporting as many non-whites as possible, revoking visas and sending them home.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen some _serious_ partisan hack bullshit, but this gem takes the cake. FDR was _illegally_ rounding up *U.S. citizens* and placing them in internment camps. All *President Trump* is doing is enforcing the law.
> 
> It speaks volumes that you defend the Dumbocrat pissing the U.S. Constitution and attack the Republican upholding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is doing the same thing. There is no difference
Click to expand...

No sweetie, he's *not*. The animals that *President Trump* is "rounding up" are *not* citizens. They filthy illegal aliens. You know..._criminals_? Good grief are you ignorant of the facts and what is going on. Please stick to issues in Canada.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're actually a Liberal, if you support doing nothing about Hollywood, media, Facebook, and Youtube promoting Liberalism.


I support *liberty*, you Nazi dill-hole. Including the *liberty* to let Hollywood, the media, Facebook, and YouTube do whatever the hell they want.

Just think - if you were such a dumb fuck'n polack - you could create your own YouTube and do what _you_ want. But sadly, polacks are too stupid. So they resort to fascism, oppression, etc.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> Because freedom _always_ produces exponentially better results than oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does this have to do with your OP of Trump being the best U.S.A President?
Click to expand...

It doesn't. It was a direct response to your question "do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism". I don't know what is more incredible - the fact that you don't even know what you're posting, or the fact that you're too stupid to even read a post (including it's previous comments).

Dumb. Polack. Truly.


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was dealing with the sort of mass hysteria over people of Japanese descent, that we see today over Muslims or Hispanics. And it was 70 years ago.
> 
> Trump is rounding up and deporting as many non-whites as possible, revoking visas and sending them home.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen some _serious_ partisan hack bullshit, but this gem takes the cake. FDR was _illegally_ rounding up *U.S. citizens* and placing them in internment camps. All *President Trump* is doing is enforcing the law.
> 
> It speaks volumes that you defend the Dumbocrat pissing the U.S. Constitution and attack the Republican upholding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is doing the same thing. There is no difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sweetie, he's *not*. The animals that *President Trump* is "rounding up" are *not* citizens. They filthy illegal aliens. You know..._criminals_? Good grief are you ignorant of the facts and what is going on. Please stick to issues in Canada.
Click to expand...


Trump is deporting legal immigrants with unexpired visas. He’s deported Dreamers, and he’s now talking about stripping people of their citizenship, and deporting them because once used food stamps. 

That you refer to illegals as “filthy criminals” shows you dehumanizing desperate people seeking a better life to justify your abuse of their rights as human beings. 

How very fascist of you and how very ignorant.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Like what?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you weren't a partisan hack and actually tuned in for some *real* journalism, you would know "what".
> 
> He has secured the border to the best of his ability (as promised)
> 
> He renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US (as promised)
> 
> He lowered taxes (as promised)
> 
> He restored constitutional government (as promised)
> 
> He hit nations who were fucking the U.S., with strong tariffs (as promised)
> 
> He cracked down on MS-13 big time (as promised)
> 
> There are at least 30 - 40 items I could list here. What a shame that you're so uninformed about what your own president is doing.
Click to expand...


I love it.  Uninformed about what Trump is doing.  Wow.  LOL


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> Because freedom _always_ produces exponentially better results than oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does this have to do with your OP of Trump being the best U.S.A President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't. It was a direct response to your question "do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism". I don't know what is more incredible - the fact that you don't even know what you're posting, or the fact that you're too stupid to even read a post (including it's previous comments).
> 
> Dumb. Polack. Truly.
Click to expand...


You call yourself a patriot yet you stand and protect a nutjob who's corrupt whitehouse is making a mockery of our country's Constitution, world view, station in the world, the rule of law, separation of powers, and frankly of sanity and reality itself.  But after your comment on here, DP I can see clearly why you don't give a shit.  This so-called nationalist movement is the make me richer Trump movement and is fast destroying everything we stand for.  Until you open your peepers and see that, you've got a lot of nerve calling yourself a patriot.  You're a cultist, and a clueless moron, nothing more.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



LMAO.
So glad somebody pulled this out of the archives from last year.
We knew you were going to have to eat your words, Trump is the worst abuser of the Constitution since McCarthy.
Hold on to your panties, Patty, it's going to get worse.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> Because freedom _always_ produces exponentially better results than oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does this have to do with your OP of Trump being the best U.S.A President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't. It was a direct response to your question "do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism". I don't know what is more incredible - the fact that you don't even know what you're posting, or the fact that you're too stupid to even read a post (including it's previous comments).
> 
> Dumb. Polack. Truly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call yourself a patriot yet you stand and protect a nutjob who's corrupt whitehouse is making a mockery of our country's Constitution, world view, station in the world, the rule of law, separation of powers, and frankly of sanity and reality itself.  But after your comment on here, DP I can see clearly why you don't give a shit.  This so-called nationalist movement is the make me richer Trump movement and is fast destroying everything we stand for.  Until you open your peepers and see that, you've got a lot of nerve calling yourself a patriot.  You're a cultist, and a clueless moron, nothing more.
Click to expand...


SPOT ON, Wicker.
SPOT ON.


----------



## Wickerthing

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> Because freedom _always_ produces exponentially better results than oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does this have to do with your OP of Trump being the best U.S.A President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't. It was a direct response to your question "do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism". I don't know what is more incredible - the fact that you don't even know what you're posting, or the fact that you're too stupid to even read a post (including it's previous comments).
> 
> Dumb. Polack. Truly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call yourself a patriot yet you stand and protect a nutjob who's corrupt whitehouse is making a mockery of our country's Constitution, world view, station in the world, the rule of law, separation of powers, and frankly of sanity and reality itself.  But after your comment on here, DP I can see clearly why you don't give a shit.  This so-called nationalist movement is the make me richer Trump movement and is fast destroying everything we stand for.  Until you open your peepers and see that, you've got a lot of nerve calling yourself a patriot.  You're a cultist, and a clueless moron, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPOT ON, Wicker.
> SPOT ON.
Click to expand...


Yeah, these so-called patriots want us thinking people to believe that Trump cares only for our great country.  He uses racial profiling to make that ridiculous point.  Like his berating of NFL players and NBA players for taking a knee in protest etc.  Lebron James is "stupid" and doesn't deserve any respect etc.  I'll make a bet that Trump will NEVER speak out and say these things about any hockey players.  LOL  It's just to fire up his redneck, "nationalist" base.  Trump doesn't care about this country.  He cares about Trump, period.  He would throw his own kids under the bus if it served him as evidenced by the almost total silence about the jeopardy his kids are in right now.  He praises and defends Manafort until he flips but not Cohen.  He screams what a great man that Manafort is after minimizing him by saying he only worked for him for 49 days (Lie)  Yet he trashes Cohen who was his "fixer"  The difference?  One is telling the truth and the other isn't a "rat" as Trump called him.  Straight outta The Sopranos.  His Whitehouse is a criminal enterprise from top to bottom.  And now the truth is being told and The Don is feelin' the heat.  Just watch as Agent Orange (His Russia code name) unravels as we get closer to those truths and truths backed by indisputable evidence.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What about Trump's government is more, or less Constitutional?


A perfect example would be revoking Barack Insane Obama’s _egregiously_ unconstitutional Executive Order forcing all states to permit individuals to invade the restrooms and facilities of the opposite sex.

As a Republican, *President Trump* could have abused his authority and forced all states to prevent people from invading the restrooms and facilities of the opposite sex. But instead, he constitutionally restored power to the states by revoking MaObama’s unconstitutional EO and leaving it at that. He recognized the federal government has absolutely no constitutional authority with restrooms and rightly left it to each state to decide for themselves.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> He uses racial profiling...


Right out of the left-wing playbook. When you’ve had your ass kicked on the battlefield of ideas (and in the arena of facts), cry “racism” and run like hell. Yawn.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> This is proving that Capitalism has become an inferior system, just like Communism.


You point to socialism as “proof” that capitalism “isn’t working”. 

Dude...“too big to fail” is not “capitalism”. You’re clueless. And, sadly, you’re proving the dumb polack stereotype.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Moonglow said:


> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..




How high were you?


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Trump is deporting legal immigrants with unexpired visas.


There is a more accurate name for that. They are called “*illegal* *aliens*”. You can’t window-dress this shit by calling a pig a princess. It’s still a pig. A person who allowed their visa to expire and did not leave the country is an *illegal* *aliens*.


Dragonlady said:


> He’s deported Dreamers


There is a more accurate name for that. They are called “*illegal* *aliens*”. You can’t window-dress this shit by calling a pig a princess. It’s still a pig. A “dreamer” is an idiot illegal alien who received illegal preferential treatment from MaObama.  But they are _still_ *illegal* *aliens*.


Dragonlady said:


> That you refer to illegals as “filthy criminals” shows you dehumanizing desperate people seeking a better life to justify your abuse of their rights as human beings.


Oh cry me a river you Drama Queen. First of all, if they wanted a “better life” they would fucking build it in Mexico (just like our ancestors did here in the U.S.). Second, if they wanted a “better life”, they would come her *legally*. The U.S. accepts immigrants.

The TRUTH is - the majority of the people coming over are disgusting animals like MS-13.

Stop spreading disinformation, you pig. President Trump has only upheld the law. Nothing more. Nothing less. It speaks volumes about the type of person you are that you find a lawful nation (and a man upholding the law) “appalling”.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> He won't even finish the next six months if the GOP ever breaks out of its cultist coma and does its job of being checks on abuse of power.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious coming from the side that refused to impeach Barack Insane Obama who egregiously violated the U.S. Constitution dozens and dozens of times. Meanwhile, you think Trump can (and should) be impeached for Trump U which occurred decades ago and *not* while he was President of the United States.
Click to expand...


That shit doesn't float.  Just because you are in possession of your Junior Deflector Badge doesn't mean thinking people will fall for that kind of lame avoidance of the subject.  Obama isn't the President and he's not been named an un-indicted co-conspirator or of Campaign shenanigans etc etc  In Fact, in eight years where he took the tanking economy that the last GOP moron left him and turned it around without a single scandal other than the desperate, cooked up variety that your heroes created and which were shown to be the bullshit that they always were, he was not only never charged with Const missteps but was a very good shepherd of that Const, unlike this sick, orange bastard. You bigots who hate everyone for the color of their skin should realize that it would be much smarter to aim that venom away from black and brown people and re-aim that shit at a certain orange guy.  There is actual evidence of his crimes.  We don't have to make them up.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> I love it.  Uninformed about what Trump is doing.  Wow.  LOL


Spoken like a typical ignorant partisan hack. I just hit you upside your stupid head with facts and the best you had was “lol...love it....wow....yuck-yuck”. You have the intellect of a 2nd grader and the maturity of a 1st grader.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is deporting legal immigrants with unexpired visas.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a more accurate name for that. They are called “*illegal* *aliens*”. You can’t window-dress this shit by calling a pig a princess. It’s still a pig. A person who allowed their visa to expire and did not leave the country is an *illegal* *aliens*.
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s deported Dreamers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a more accurate name for that. They are called “*illegal* *aliens*”. You can’t window-dress this shit by calling a pig a princess. It’s still a pig. A “dreamer” is an idiot illegal alien who received illegal preferential treatment from MaObama.  But they are _still_ *illegal* *aliens*.
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you refer to illegals as “filthy criminals” shows you dehumanizing desperate people seeking a better life to justify your abuse of their rights as human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cry me a river you Drama Queen. First of all, if they wanted a “better life” they would fucking build it in Mexico (just like our ancestors did here in the U.S.). Second, if they wanted a “better life”, they would come her *legally*. The U.S. accepts immigrants.
> 
> The TRUTH is - the majority of the people coming over are disgusting animals like MS-13.
> 
> Stop spreading disinformation, you pig. President Trump has only upheld the law. Nothing more. Nothing less. It speaks volumes about the type of person you are that you find a lawful nation (and a man upholding the law) “appalling”.
Click to expand...


Patriot my ass.  You're just a mindless buffoon without the ability to think outside the cult box that this moron has created to keep all the stupid people in.  Like a toy box that keeps on giving.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> That shit doesn't float.


What...the immature nonsense coming out of your mouth? No argument here.


Wickerthing said:


> Obama isn't the President


Wow. What an intellectual statement. In other words, you can’t dispute the undeniable fact that he egregiously violated the U.S. Constitution dozens and dozens of times - all why the Dumbocrats stood back and applauded - so you’ll just state the obvious and hope no one notices.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> In Fact, in eight years where he took the tanking economy that the last GOP moron left him and turned it around


When Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats took over, unemployment was at 7%. MaObama promised that if we passed his stimulus package, it would never reach 8%. Instead, it went over 10%. Those are the *facts* - and they are indisputable.

Things didn’t start turning around until the 2010 mid-term “shellacking” when the American people turned the entire nation over to the Republicans.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.  Uninformed about what Trump is doing.  Wow.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a typical ignorant partisan hack. I just hit you upside your stupid head with facts and the best you had was “lol...love it....wow....yuck-yuck”. You have the intellect of a 2nd grader and the maturity of a 1st grader.
Click to expand...


When idiots like you obviously are and have always been insult me, I wear those as medals and thank my lucky stars I have fully connected brain cells.  This is an adult forum and you fools act like it's a sandbox.  Grow the fuck up and while you're struggling with that, smarten up.  But I have no confidence that will ever happen.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Obama isn't the President...In Fact, in eight years where he took the tanking economy that the last GOP moron left him and turned it around *without a single scandal*


Now _that_ is true. MaObama didn’t have a “single” scandal. He had dozens of them. And they were among the worst in U.S. _history_.

Benghazi

Fast & Furious

Spying on the media

Lois Lerner and the IRS

Iran hostage ransom
The list goes on and on and on. It’s ok. We get it. You prefer to willfully be a “useful idiot” to the Dumbocrats. That’s how it works with your side of the aisle. Oh well.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Trump's government is more, or less Constitutional?
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect example would be revoking Barack Insane Obama’s _egregiously_ unconstitutional Executive Order forcing all states to permit individuals to invade the restrooms and facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> As a Republican, *President Trump* could have abused his authority and forced all states to prevent people from invading the restrooms and facilities of the opposite sex. But instead, he constitutionally restored power to the states by revoking MaObama’s unconstitutional EO and leaving it at that. He recognized the federal government has absolutely no constitutional authority with restrooms and rightly left it to each state to decide for themselves.
Click to expand...


That's all you've got?  Like I said, a box filled with the stupid people.  Toys for the Don to play with.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Grow the fuck up


You’re the immature useful idiot who hasn’t posted a _single_ fact yet - all while denying actual facts I have provided. You’re not willing to have an adult conversation. You’re an extreme partisan hack.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> That's all you've got?


Vintage 1st grade response. You just recognized it was fact - but you can’t bring yourself to admit it. So you you come back with the immature “that’s all you’ve got - yuck, yuck” response.

So people post because they have something to say. Other post because they just have to say _something_. You are definitely the latter.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President...In Fact, in eight years where he took the tanking economy that the last GOP moron left him and turned it around *without a single scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> Now _that_ is true. MaObama didn’t have a “single” scandal. He had dozens of them. And they were among the worst in U.S. _history_.
> 
> Benghazi
> 
> Fast & Furious
> 
> Spying on the media
> 
> Lois Lerner and the IRS
> 
> Iran hostage ransom
> The list goes on and on and on. It’s ok. We get it. You prefer to willfully be a “useful idiot” to the Dumbocrats. That’s how it works with your side of the aisle. Oh well.
Click to expand...


What was he convicted of?  You just said your heroes took over in 2010 right?  What did they make stick?  Not like they didn't try.  In a battle of wits there patriot, you are unarmed.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



I declare the previous post winner of the lowest expections ever.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> he was not only never charged with Const missteps


And *President Trump* *hasn’t* been charged with _anything_, nitwit. Amazing that you will use that defense for MaObama but not Trump. Proves that you are an extreme partisan hack.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> What was he convicted of?


What was *President Trump* “convicted” of, nitwit? 

You’re literally too stupid to see that you continue to defeat your own argument.


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is deporting legal immigrants with unexpired visas.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a more accurate name for that. They are called “*illegal* *aliens*”. You can’t window-dress this shit by calling a pig a princess. It’s still a pig. A person who allowed their visa to expire and did not leave the country is an *illegal* *aliens*.
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s deported Dreamers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a more accurate name for that. They are called “*illegal* *aliens*”. You can’t window-dress this shit by calling a pig a princess. It’s still a pig. A “dreamer” is an idiot illegal alien who received illegal preferential treatment from MaObama.  But they are _still_ *illegal* *aliens*.
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you refer to illegals as “filthy criminals” shows you dehumanizing desperate people seeking a better life to justify your abuse of their rights as human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cry me a river you Drama Queen. First of all, if they wanted a “better life” they would fucking build it in Mexico (just like our ancestors did here in the U.S.). Second, if they wanted a “better life”, they would come her *legally*. The U.S. accepts immigrants.
> 
> The TRUTH is - the majority of the people coming over are disgusting animals like MS-13.
> 
> Stop spreading disinformation, you pig. President Trump has only upheld the law. Nothing more. Nothing less. It speaks volumes about the type of person you are that you find a lawful nation (and a man upholding the law) “appalling”.
Click to expand...


You stupid ass. Trump is cancelling their visas. They’re here LEGALLY.   They’re NOT illegal aliens. 

You are too stupid to be one person.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President...In Fact, in eight years where he took the tanking economy that the last GOP moron left him and turned it around *without a single scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> Now _that_ is true. MaObama didn’t have a “single” scandal. He had dozens of them. And they were among the worst in U.S. _history_.
> 
> Benghazi
> 
> Fast & Furious
> 
> Spying on the media
> 
> Lois Lerner and the IRS
> 
> Iran hostage ransom
> The list goes on and on and on. It’s ok. We get it. You prefer to willfully be a “useful idiot” to the Dumbocrats. That’s how it works with your side of the aisle. Oh well.
Click to expand...


Nothing but a conservative list of burning TP.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> What was he convicted of?


What was Adolf Hitler “convicted” of, nitwit? 

What was OJ Simpson “convicted” of, nitwit? 

What was Richard Nixon “convicted” of, nitwit? 

When a person resorts to the pitiful and desperate “oh yeah...what was he/she convicted of”, you know they’ve been thoroughly defeated. Billions of people throughout history were never convicted of heinous crimes. Idiot.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was not only never charged with Const missteps
> 
> 
> 
> And *President Trump* *hasn’t* been charged with _anything_, nitwit. Amazing that you will use that defense for MaObama but not Trump. Proves that you are an extreme partisan hack.
Click to expand...


Patience there bozo, it's early and it's all coming together.  They had eight years to stiff Obama, and zero.  It won't take nearly that long and there is more than enough evidence,.  The real kind.   You've got nothing.  Except of course insults and childish imogees.  When it comes to political savvy, you're in kindergarten.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was he convicted of?
> 
> 
> 
> What was Adolf Hitler “convicted” of, nitwit?
> 
> What was OJ Simpson “convicted” of, nitwit?
> 
> What was Richard Nixon “convicted” of, nitwit?
> 
> When a person resorts to the pitiful and desperate “oh yeah...what was he/she convicted of”, you know they’ve been thoroughly defeated. Billions of people throughout history were never convicted of heinous crimes. Idiot.
Click to expand...


Thanks for all the medals.


----------



## Thinker101

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is deporting legal immigrants with unexpired visas.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a more accurate name for that. They are called “*illegal* *aliens*”. You can’t window-dress this shit by calling a pig a princess. It’s still a pig. A person who allowed their visa to expire and did not leave the country is an *illegal* *aliens*.
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s deported Dreamers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a more accurate name for that. They are called “*illegal* *aliens*”. You can’t window-dress this shit by calling a pig a princess. It’s still a pig. A “dreamer” is an idiot illegal alien who received illegal preferential treatment from MaObama.  But they are _still_ *illegal* *aliens*.
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you refer to illegals as “filthy criminals” shows you dehumanizing desperate people seeking a better life to justify your abuse of their rights as human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cry me a river you Drama Queen. First of all, if they wanted a “better life” they would fucking build it in Mexico (just like our ancestors did here in the U.S.). Second, if they wanted a “better life”, they would come her *legally*. The U.S. accepts immigrants.
> 
> The TRUTH is - the majority of the people coming over are disgusting animals like MS-13.
> 
> Stop spreading disinformation, you pig. President Trump has only upheld the law. Nothing more. Nothing less. It speaks volumes about the type of person you are that you find a lawful nation (and a man upholding the law) “appalling”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stupid ass. Trump is cancelling their visas. They’re here LEGALLY.   They’re NOT illegal aliens.
> 
> You are too stupid to be one person.
Click to expand...


Yup, and they're all a bunch of nice kids that ride bikes to school and their part time jobs....dumbass.
Vox Defends MS-13 As Nice Kids Who Ride Bikes, Work After-School Jobs (The Federalist)


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> You stupid ass. Trump is cancelling their visas.


Even if that were true - so what? The U.S. reserves the right to revoke a visa _any_ time we want. That’s how it works, you ignorant pig. Canada does the same. England likewise. Good grief you are a special kind of stupid.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Thanks for all the medals.


Thank you for embarrassing yourself in front of the _world_.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> ...and there is more than enough evidence


There is a mountain of tangible, indisputable, undeniable evidence against MaObama. Sharyl Attkison had a cybersecurity company trace the intrusion directly back to the MaObama Administration. There are tons of witnesses that have “testified” - and pictures which prove - that MaObama shipped hundreds of millions out in the middle of the night in an unmarked crate on an unmarked plane to Iran.

Dude...I can do this all day. You’re making a fool out of yourself. All you’re doing is proving to everyone’s that you’re either an ignorant partisan hack or a liar.


----------



## otto105

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was not only never charged with Const missteps
> 
> 
> 
> And *President Trump* *hasn’t* been charged with _anything_, nitwit. Amazing that you will use that defense for MaObama but not Trump. Proves that you are an extreme partisan hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patience there bozo, it's early and it's all coming together.  They had eight years to stiff Obama, and zero.  It won't take nearly that long and there is more than enough evidence,.  The real kind.   You've got nothing.  Except of course insults and childish imogees.  When it comes to political savvy, you're in kindergarten.
Click to expand...


Examples of trumpian "savvy"..

Michael Cohen

Michael Flynn

Paul Manafort

Elloitt Broidy

Rudy Guillini

4,200 Lies and misstatements and counting

A piece of paper from Singapore

Porno hush money


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> *Patience* there bozo, it's early and it's all coming together.


The irony! The irony!!! This nitwit has declared President Trump a “criminal” and declared that he should be removed from office. When I ask what he has been convicted of, the nitwit responds “patience”. 

Um...hey _stupid_? Why don’t you follow your own advice and illustrate some patience? All you’ve done is illustrate you’re a hateful, ignorant, partisan hack. A rational, reasonable, objective person would keep their mouth shut and wait for at least an indictment (and preferably an actual conviction).

Like all idot left-wing hatriots, you don’t believe in “innocent until proven guilty” though.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Patience* there bozo, it's early and it's all coming together.
> 
> 
> 
> The irony! The irony!!! This nitwit has declared President Trump a “criminal” and declared that he should be removed from office. When I ask what he has been convicted of, the nitwit responds “patience”.
> 
> Um...hey _stupid_? Why don’t you follow your own advice and illustrate some patience? All you’ve done is illustrate you’re a hateful, ignorant, partisan hack. A rational, reasonable, objective person would keep their mouth shut and wait for at least an indictment (and preferably an actual conviction).
> 
> Like all idot left-wing hatriots, you don’t believe in “innocent until proven guilty” though.
Click to expand...



The irony! The irony!!! This nitwit has declared that Hillary Clinton a “criminal” and declared that she should be removed from office. When I ask what he has been convicted of, the nitwit responds Benghazi, Fast & Furious.... 

Um...hey _stupid_? Why don’t you follow your own advice and illustrate some patience? All you’ve done is illustrate you’re a hateful, ignorant, partisan hack. A rational, reasonable, objective person would keep their mouth shut and wait for at least an indictment (and preferably an actual conviction).

Like all idiot right wingnuts, you don’t believe in “innocent until proven guilty” though.



Reads right now.


----------



## Wickerthing

Proving to everyone's?  LOL  I wonder what you'll have to say in a few months.  It's worth waiting for.  Meanwhile, calm down, you'll pop an artery with all this childish bullshit.  Okay Dude?  LOL


----------



## P@triot

otto105 said:


> Reads right now.


Hey nitwit? It was Wicker who declared Trump “guilty” followed by declaring MaObama “innocent”, followed by stating that we all need to show “patience” for the “inevitable” Trump conviction.

He’s the one contradicting himself. Not me, _asshole_.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> I wonder what you'll have to say in a few months.  It's worth waiting for.


That’s *exactly* what you dimwits said in October 2016. It’s 2 years later and were _still_ waiting.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reads right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nitwit? It was Wicker who declared Trump “guilty” followed by declaring MaObama “innocent”, followed by stating that we all need to show “patience” for the “inevitable” Trump conviction.
> 
> He’s the one contradicting himself. Not me, _asshole_.
Click to expand...



The shoe fits you quite well.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Trump's government is more, or less Constitutional?
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect example would be revoking Barack Insane Obama’s _egregiously_ unconstitutional Executive Order forcing all states to permit individuals to invade the restrooms and facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> As a Republican, *President Trump* could have abused his authority and forced all states to prevent people from invading the restrooms and facilities of the opposite sex. But instead, he constitutionally restored power to the states by revoking MaObama’s unconstitutional EO and leaving it at that. He recognized the federal government has absolutely no constitutional authority with restrooms and rightly left it to each state to decide for themselves.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't happen to agree with Obama's transgender restrooms.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're actually a Liberal, if you support doing nothing about Hollywood, media, Facebook, and Youtube promoting Liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> I support *liberty*, you Nazi dill-hole. Including the *liberty* to let Hollywood, the media, Facebook, and YouTube do whatever the hell they want.
> 
> Just think - if you were such a dumb fuck'n polack - you could create your own YouTube and do what _you_ want. But sadly, polacks are too stupid. So they resort to fascism, oppression, etc.
Click to expand...


Then expect for your society to get more Liberal, and don't complain about the damages done by brainwashing by Liberal institutions.

Society is way more Liberal today, than it was in the 1950's.

It's almost all because of Liberal Hollywood, and media.

If you aren't aware of that, then you're a very, very dumb individual.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism?
> 
> 
> 
> Because freedom _always_ produces exponentially better results than oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does this have to do with your OP of Trump being the best U.S.A President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't. It was a direct response to your question "do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism". I don't know what is more incredible - the fact that you don't even know what you're posting, or the fact that you're too stupid to even read a post (including it's previous comments).
> 
> Dumb. Polack. Truly.
Click to expand...


You're a very obnoxious, big mouthed, @$$hat.

You don't even tell what your ethnic origins are, because you're a coward point blank.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what you'll have to say in a few months.  It's worth waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s *exactly* what you dimwits said in October 2016. It’s 2 years later and were _still_ waiting.
Click to expand...


Well, since I see you've included another smiley face, I guess you've gotta be right!  LOL  Children...watcha gonna do?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The plan is that Trump go down in history as the last president.  Democrats will abolish the office as well as the vote that fills the office.


----------



## Wickerthing

Tipsycatlover said:


> The plan is that Trump go down in history as the last president.  Democrats will abolish the office as well as the vote that fills the office.



Really?  Haven't heard that Qanon conspiracy yet.  Good one.  That's quite a plan you've got there.  LOL


----------



## Wickerthing

Maybe we Democrats could hold secret elections with just our candidate and we could do so in that basement of that pizza joint where Hillary molests children.  Yeah, of course we'd have to get her to stop molesting just long enough to cast her ballot.  
     It's sad that so many believe this shit.  And it's nothing short of cult behavior to be so emotionally invested in such an obvious madman and to be deaf and blind to what he shows us every fuckin' day.


----------



## Redfish

Votto said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.
> 
> All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.
> 
> I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Neither party likes him, nor does the press
Click to expand...



but the people do and that's all that really matters.  Its why he won and keeps winning.


----------



## The Original Tree

*The next Democrat President will be named Emperor by Congress and serve a life time term.*


----------



## Wickerthing

Redfish said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.
> 
> All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.
> 
> I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Neither party likes him, nor does the press
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but the people do and that's all that really matters.  Its why he won and keeps winning.
Click to expand...


Yeah, everybody loves him.  LOL


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Then expect for your society to get more Liberal, and don't complain about the damages done by brainwashing by Liberal institutions.


Only weak-minded dumb polacks get brainwashed.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Society is way more Liberal today, than it was in the 1950's.


Then how the fuck do you explain the “Reagan Revolution” of the 1980’s? 


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's almost all because of Liberal Hollywood, and media.


Spoken like a true scared statist.


----------



## Wickerthing

The Original Tree said:


> *The next Democrat President will be named Emperor by Congress and serve a life time term.*



I hope you're a prophet.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the people do and that's all that really matters.  Its why he won and keeps winning.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, everybody loves him.  LOL
Click to expand...

He’s sitting in the Oval Office today. Where is your hag Hitlery Clinton sitting?


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The next Democrat President will be named Emperor by Congress and serve a life time term.*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're a prophet.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true progressive. Like all lefties - you hate liberty, free thought, and self-governance.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then expect for your society to get more Liberal, and don't complain about the damages done by brainwashing by Liberal institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> Only weak-minded dumb polacks get brainwashed.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society is way more Liberal today, than it was in the 1950's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how the fuck do you explain the “Reagan Revolution” of the 1980’s?
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost all because of Liberal Hollywood, and media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true scared statist.
Click to expand...


The revolution that established supply side econ and trickle down and busting labor unions?  That revolution?  I explain it as the beginnings of the income gap and the destruction of the working man.  George HW Bush called it Voodoo economics and he was right.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the people do and that's all that really matters.  Its why he won and keeps winning.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, everybody loves him.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s sitting in the Oval Office today. Where is your hag Hitlery Clinton sitting?
Click to expand...


Gettin' a lot of use out of that Junior Deflector kit, eh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then expect for your society to get more Liberal, and don't complain about the damages done by brainwashing by Liberal institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> Only weak-minded dumb polacks get brainwashed.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Society is way more Liberal today, than it was in the 1950's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how the fuck do you explain the “Reagan Revolution” of the 1980’s?
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost all because of Liberal Hollywood, and media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true scared statist.
Click to expand...


Reagan was actually a Liberal, he gave millions of illegal Mexicans amnesty.

You're the brainwashed idiot.

Believing that problems like illegal immigration, are somehow not the fault of the Capitalists who hire them?

Why should you tolerate Liberal institutions which dominate the scene to continue to brainwash the masses?

You must be very dumb, or weak.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The next Democrat President will be named Emperor by Congress and serve a life time term.*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're a prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true progressive. Like all lefties - you hate liberty, free thought, and self-governance.
Click to expand...


For such a cultist to call anyone out on the subject of free thought and liberty is very amusing.  Keep steppin' in it.  It's a hoot!


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> I explain it as the beginnings of the income gap and the destruction of the working man.


Funny...the “working man” has done better than _ever_ since the Reagan Administration. Unemployment is at 3% right now and is at a record low in the African-American community (a fact that infuriates you racist Dumbocrats).


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The next Democrat President will be named Emperor by Congress and serve a life time term.*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're a prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true progressive. Like all lefties - you hate liberty, free thought, and self-governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For such a cultist to call anyone out on the subject of free thought and liberty is very amusing.  Keep steppin' in it.  It's a hoot!
Click to expand...

Dude...you just got caught admitting you hope for a dictator. Don’t change the subject.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The next Democrat President will be named Emperor by Congress and serve a life time term.*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're a prophet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true progressive. Like all lefties - you hate liberty, free thought, and self-governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For such a cultist to call anyone out on the subject of free thought and liberty is very amusing.  Keep steppin' in it.  It's a hoot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you just got caught admitting you hope for a dictator. Don’t change the subject.
Click to expand...


You forgot the smiley face. I'm bummed.


----------



## P@triot

According to idiot statist #1, Reagan is the ultimate libertarian. According to idiot statist #2, Reagan was the ultimate liberal.


Wickerthing said:


> The revolution that established supply side econ and trickle down and *busting labor unions*?  That revolution?  I explain it as the beginnings of the *income gap and the destruction of the working man*.





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Reagan was actually a Liberal


This pretty much proves that Ronald Reagan was the greatest president of the 20th Century. Not only does he have uneducated statists furious, but they can’t even agree on what made him so “bad”.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I explain it as the beginnings of the income gap and the destruction of the working man.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...the “working man” has done better than _ever_ since the Reagan Administration. Unemployment is at 3% right now and is at a record low in the African-American community (a fact that infuriates you racist Dumbocrats).
Click to expand...


Working folks wages have been stagnant while the market makes the rich richer and the income gap widens like a yawn.  Obama had to fix the mess that the last GOP moron made.  BTW Trump has little to do with the current economy if you factor out the trashing of the environment in the effort to make himself richer.  Who needs clean water and air, right?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> According to idiot statist #1, Reagan is the ultimate libertarian. According to idiot statist #2, Reagan was the ultimate liberal.
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The revolution that established supply side econ and trickle down and *busting labor unions*?  That revolution?  I explain it as the beginnings of the *income gap and the destruction of the working man*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan was actually a Liberal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This pretty much proves that Ronald Reagan was the greatest president of the 20th Century. Not only does he have uneducated statists furious, but they can’t even agree on what made him so “bad”.
Click to expand...


Liberals are for loosening regulations, it might be a surprise to you, but you're actually a Liberal with only a couple of Conservative views you hardly care about.


----------



## Wickerthing

Liberals are not for denying global warming or the destruction of the environment.  Unneeded Regulations sure, but there has to be a balance between the economy's whims and the protection of the planet.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Who needs clean water and air, right?



 

Both our air and our water are clean, Drama Queen.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Working folks wages have been stagnant while the market makes the rich richer and the income gap widens


That is due to *failed* left-wing policy. Barack Insane Obama was president for 8 years - 2 of which with total Dumbocrat control. What was the result? A widening of the “income gap”.


----------



## caddo kid

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



Looks like Trump might go down in history as the POTUS that surrounded himself with more admitted & convicted criminals than any other POTUS. 

Nice thread.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs clean water and air, right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212728
> 
> Both our air and our water are clean, Drama Queen.
Click to expand...


How do you know what's happening to the air and water?  Scientist?  Not a chance.  Thanks again for the medal.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working folks wages have been stagnant while the market makes the rich richer and the income gap widens
> 
> 
> 
> That is due to *failed* left-wing policy. Barack Insane Obama was president for 8 years - 2 of which with total Dumbocrat control. What was the result? A widening of the “income gap”.
Click to expand...


Yeah moron, and 6 were under GOP control.  I don't suppose you can do the math.  Every initiative including creating high paying jobs in Alt energies was stymied by your heroes.  Get an education and stop acting like a bratty little worm.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Wickerthing said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because freedom _always_ produces exponentially better results than oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with your OP of Trump being the best U.S.A President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't. It was a direct response to your question "do explain why Capitalism is more sensible than Fascism". I don't know what is more incredible - the fact that you don't even know what you're posting, or the fact that you're too stupid to even read a post (including it's previous comments).
> 
> Dumb. Polack. Truly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call yourself a patriot yet you stand and protect a nutjob who's corrupt whitehouse is making a mockery of our country's Constitution, world view, station in the world, the rule of law, separation of powers, and frankly of sanity and reality itself.  But after your comment on here, DP I can see clearly why you don't give a shit.  This so-called nationalist movement is the make me richer Trump movement and is fast destroying everything we stand for.  Until you open your peepers and see that, you've got a lot of nerve calling yourself a patriot.  You're a cultist, and a clueless moron, nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPOT ON, Wicker.
> SPOT ON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, these so-called patriots want us thinking people to believe that Trump cares only for our great country.  He uses racial profiling to make that ridiculous point.  Like his berating of NFL players and NBA players for taking a knee in protest etc.  Lebron James is "stupid" and doesn't deserve any respect etc.  I'll make a bet that Trump will NEVER speak out and say these things about any hockey players.  LOL  It's just to fire up his redneck, "nationalist" base.  Trump doesn't care about this country.  He cares about Trump, period.  He would throw his own kids under the bus if it served him as evidenced by the almost total silence about the jeopardy his kids are in right now.  He praises and defends Manafort until he flips but not Cohen.  He screams what a great man that Manafort is after minimizing him by saying he only worked for him for 49 days (Lie)  Yet he trashes Cohen who was his "fixer"  The difference?  One is telling the truth and the other isn't a "rat" as Trump called him.  Straight outta The Sopranos.  His Whitehouse is a criminal enterprise from top to bottom.  And now the truth is being told and The Don is feelin' the heat.  Just watch as Agent Orange (His Russia code name) unravels as we get closer to those truths and truths backed by indisputable evidence.
Click to expand...



Yep, he's getting squeezed on all sides:  Mueller, Southern District of NY, Omarosa's audio tapes...until hopefully he pops like the human zit that he is.


----------



## regent

One thing is certain Trump will go down in history, particularly in American history books.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs clean water and air, right?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what's happening to the air and water?
Click to expand...

Back-to-back posts by kid genius here 

He states that our air and water are dirty. Then asks "how do you know what's happening with our air and water" to anyone who doesn't agree with him. The _irony_. He walks himself into a trap every time.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Every initiative including creating *high paying jobs in Alt energies* was stymied by your heroes.


High paying? You mean like Solyndra "high paying"?


----------



## WaitingFor2020

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Fact, in eight years where he took the tanking economy that the last GOP moron left him and turned it around
> 
> 
> 
> When Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats took over, unemployment was at 7%. MaObama promised that if we passed his stimulus package, it would never reach 8%. Instead, it went over 10%. Those are the *facts* - and they are indisputable.
> 
> Things didn’t start turning around until the 2010 mid-term “shellacking” when the American people turned the entire nation over to the Republicans.
Click to expand...


Nope, sorry.  It was the passing of the Dodd-Frank bill that turned employment around because it stabilized the housing market:


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Every initiative including creating *high paying jobs in Alt energies* was stymied by your heroes.


Since lefties don't understand basic economics, I'll dumb this down to your level:

*A.* Alternative energy is a *failed* idea. It is decades away from being "prime time".

*B.* Maybe if those jobs weren't so "high paying", idiotic "alternative energy" wouldn't have priced itself out of the market. Consumers want *affordable* energy, you dumb dill-hole.

*C.* If idiotic "alternative energy" was even remotely sustainable, it wouldn't have required *trillions* of dollars in unconstitutional federal "subsidies"

Bottom line - you're an immature partisan hack who doesn't think for himself. You've bought into every ignorant progressive talking point and you're not even capable of adding additional thought or arguments around them.


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> It was the passing of the Dodd-Frank bill that turned employment around because it stabilized the housing market


Bwahahahahahaha! Snowflake, it was Bill Clinton's 1997 Community Re-Investment Act that _created_ the volatile housing market. Dumb ass.

We're living Atlas Shrugged and Waiting for Hitler is too stupid to know it.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the passing of the Dodd-Frank bill that turned employment around because it stabilized the housing market
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha! Snowflake, it was Bill Clinton's 1997 Community Re-Investment Act that _created_ the volatile housing market. Dumb ass.
> 
> We're living Atlas Shrugged and Waiting for Hitler is too stupid to know it.
Click to expand...


You just keep showing yourself to be a needy, childish moron.  Get a dog, he'll help you get rid of all that anger and maybe help you grow up.  If that doesn't do the trick, try needlepoint or maybe pottery, I can get you a good deal on clay.  I've got a friend in Georgia.


----------



## Reasonable

And now the truth: 

Experts rank Trump as worst president, Obama 8th best


----------



## joaquinmiller

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every initiative including creating *high paying jobs in Alt energies* was stymied by your heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> Since lefties don't understand basic economics, I'll dumb this down to your level:
> 
> *A.* Alternative energy is a *failed* idea. It is decades away from being "prime time".
> 
> *B.* Maybe if those jobs weren't so "high paying", idiotic "alternative energy" wouldn't have priced itself out of the market. Consumers want *affordable* energy, you dumb dill-hole.
> 
> *C.* If idiotic "alternative energy" was even remotely sustainable, it wouldn't have required *trillions* of dollars in unconstitutional federal "subsidies"
> 
> Bottom line - you're an immature partisan hack who doesn't think for himself. You've bought into every ignorant progressive talking point and you're not even capable of adding additional thought or arguments around them.
Click to expand...


Renewable Energy Will Be Consistently Cheaper Than Fossil Fuels By 2020, Report Claims

China is building floating solar farms, while Trump brings back non-existent clean coal.  Trump!  A Leader for the 19th Century!


----------



## jasonnfree

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs clean water and air, right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 212728
> 
> Both our air and our water are clean, Drama Queen.
Click to expand...


Some pictures of pollution in usa.  Looks like trump wants to bring back the good old days where companies can pollute and government looks the other way.   

These photos show how the EPA transformed America.


----------



## Wickerthing

I wonder what the cultists will say when it's proven that Trump was and is connected to Putin and the Russian mob and that those Russians saved his financial ass through money laundering through his properties and bank loans when no American bank would touch him. Not to mention the Putin leverage that has caused him to cower in his presence.  Will he be the best President then?  LOL
BTW there was collusion and conspiracy up the ol' wazzoo.  It will be proven also.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every initiative including creating *high paying jobs in Alt energies* was stymied by your heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> Since lefties don't understand basic economics, I'll dumb this down to your level:
> 
> *A.* Alternative energy is a *failed* idea. It is decades away from being "prime time".
> 
> *B.* Maybe if those jobs weren't so "high paying", idiotic "alternative energy" wouldn't have priced itself out of the market. Consumers want *affordable* energy, you dumb dill-hole.
> 
> *C.* If idiotic "alternative energy" was even remotely sustainable, it wouldn't have required *trillions* of dollars in unconstitutional federal "subsidies"
> 
> Bottom line - you're an immature partisan hack who doesn't think for himself. You've bought into every ignorant progressive talking point and you're not even capable of adding additional thought or arguments around them.
Click to expand...


You are just a sucker for what the right tells you.  The only ones selling that alt energies are not viable or sustainable are politicians in the pockets of Big oil.  Solar wasn't viable until it was, electric cars were way off in the future until they weren't.  BTW Cadillac made a full electric car that had a cruising range of 80 miles back in 1912.  You buy all the lies from the GOP and sell them to the rest of the suckers who are as clueless as you are.  The EV1 was produced many years ago by GM I believe and leased to folks.  They were so successful that many lessees wanted to purchase them at the end of their lease.  Instead, they were destroyed and buried because the technology was too much of a threat to Big oil.  Look it up if you ever learn to read or to learn. Now Tesla has made electric cars that are kicking the ass of the Bugatti Veyron in performance. There's really only one way to shake off your ignorance and as someone once said, "No amount of knowledge ever entered a head through an open mouth."  That's you biggest and most obvious problem.  Work on it.


----------



## Redfish

Wickerthing said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.
> 
> All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.
> 
> I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Neither party likes him, nor does the press
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but the people do and that's all that really matters.  Its why he won and keeps winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, everybody loves him.  LOL
Click to expand...



no, not everybody,  only intelligent americans who can think for themselves.


----------



## Redfish

Wickerthing said:


> I wonder what the cultists will say when it's proven that Trump was and is connected to Putin and the Russian mob and that those Russians saved his financial ass through money laundering through his properties and bank loans when no American bank would touch him. Not to mention the Putin leverage that has caused him to cower in his presence.  Will he be the best President then?  LOL
> BTW there was collusion and conspiracy up the ol' wazzoo.  It will be proven also.




If that is proven, he should be removed from office.   Now, what has been proven is collusion between the Hillary campaign and Russian interests, 145 million was given to the Clinton foundation (the Clinton crime family bank account) by Russians,  Russians were paid by the Clinton campaign to create the fake Trump dossier in an effort to change the election results. 

but you don't care about that, do you?  you are so filled with Trump-hate that your small brain is no longer functioning.


----------



## Redfish

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every initiative including creating *high paying jobs in Alt energies* was stymied by your heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> Since lefties don't understand basic economics, I'll dumb this down to your level:
> 
> *A.* Alternative energy is a *failed* idea. It is decades away from being "prime time".
> 
> *B.* Maybe if those jobs weren't so "high paying", idiotic "alternative energy" wouldn't have priced itself out of the market. Consumers want *affordable* energy, you dumb dill-hole.
> 
> *C.* If idiotic "alternative energy" was even remotely sustainable, it wouldn't have required *trillions* of dollars in unconstitutional federal "subsidies"
> 
> Bottom line - you're an immature partisan hack who doesn't think for himself. You've bought into every ignorant progressive talking point and you're not even capable of adding additional thought or arguments around them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just a sucker for what the right tells you.  The only ones selling that alt energies are not viable or sustainable are politicians in the pockets of Big oil.  Solar wasn't viable until it was, electric cars were way off in the future until they weren't.  BTW Cadillac made a full electric car that had a cruising range of 80 miles back in 1912.  You buy all the lies from the GOP and sell them to the rest of the suckers who are as clueless as you are.  The EV1 was produced many years ago by GM I believe and leased to folks.  They were so successful that many lessees wanted to purchase them at the end of their lease.  Instead, they were destroyed and buried because the technology was too much of a threat to Big oil.  Look it up if you ever learn to read or to learn. Now Tesla has made electric cars that are kicking the ass of the Bugatti Veyron in performance. There's really only one way to shake off your ignorance and as someone once said, "No amount of knowledge ever entered a head through an open mouth."  That's you biggest and most obvious problem.  Work on it.
Click to expand...



nothing but left wing propaganda bullshit.   electric cars need to be recharged frequently.  Where do you think the electricity to recharge them comes from?   Does it just magically appear out of the air?   No, idiot, it is produced by oil, coal, natural gas, or nuclear.  and a tiny % from solar and hydro.   all you are doing with an electric car is converting fossil fuel power to battery power with a net power loss in the conversion.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> The only ones selling that alt energies are not viable or sustainable are politicians in the pockets of Big oil.


Dumb ass...Solyndra went out of business even _with_ a half a *billion* dollar “subsidy” from MaObama. Apple doesn’t need subsidies to stay in business. Neither does Berkshire Hathaway.

Seriously, just how dumb are you? The fact that “alternative” energy companies even need subsidies to begin with should be a clue that they are not “viable” (as you say). The fact that nearly all of them go out of business even after their government handouts should be a clue to you that everything you were duped into believing is pure bullshit.

Good grief are you the ultimate useful idiot for the left.


----------



## P@triot

Redfish said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only ones selling that alt energies are not viable or sustainable are politicians in the pockets of Big oil.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but left wing propaganda bullshit.   electric cars need to be recharged frequently.  Where do you think the electricity to recharge them comes from?   Does it just magically appear out of the air?   No, idiot, it is produced by oil, coal, natural gas, or nuclear.  and a tiny % from solar and hydro.   *all you are doing with an electric car is converting fossil fuel power to battery power with a net power loss in the conversion*.
Click to expand...

Dude...you’re going to make this poor kid have an aneurysm. Between facts, having to think, and reality that doesn’t line up with his trained ideology, he’s going to have a massive spike in blood pressure.

The entire “alternative” energy fantasy is so absurd, it’s comical. Wind turbines are killing birds at an alarming rate. So much for being “good for the planet”.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> BTW there was collusion and conspiracy up the ol' wazzoo.  It will be proven also.


Let’s give in to your desperate little millennial fantasy for a moment. Let’s all pretend there was all of this “collusion”. And? Then what, snowflake? Let’s pretend it is “proven”. Collusion the likes of which the world has never seen. Then...._what_?


----------



## P@triot

joaquinmiller said:


> China is building floating solar farms


Uh...so? China also blocks the internet and horribly oppresses their people. No wonder the left is so desperate to be like China.


----------



## P@triot

joaquinmiller said:


> Renewable Energy Will Be Consistently Cheaper Than Fossil Fuels By 2020, Report *Claims*


The headline from your own link defeats your own position...


----------



## P@triot

jasonnfree said:


> Some pictures of pollution in usa.


Some pictures of destroying the planet in the U.S.A.

From the *left’s* Dakota Pipeline “protest”:



From the *left’s* Earth Day “celebration”:


From the *left’s* Occupy Wall Street “protest”:


From the *left’s* Occupy ICE “protest”:



jasonnfree said:


> Looks like trump wants to bring back the good old days where companies can pollute and government looks the other way.


Looks to me like the left wants to bring back the good old days where they wouldn’t shower for months and wanted society to wallow in their own unsanitary filth. But that’s not at all surprising - as that is who you people are at your core.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures of pollution in usa.
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures of destroying the planet in the U.S.A.
> 
> From the *left’s* Dakota Pipeline “protest”:
> View attachment 212843
> 
> From the *left’s* Earth Day “celebration”:
> View attachment 212844
> 
> From the *left’s* Occupy Wall Street “protest”:
> View attachment 212845
> 
> From the *left’s* Occupy ICE “protest”:
> View attachment 212846
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trump wants to bring back the good old days where companies can pollute and government looks the other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks to me like the left wants to bring back the good old days where they wouldn’t shower for months and wanted society to wallow in their own unsanitary filth. But that’s not at all surprising - as that is who you people are at your core.
Click to expand...


A lot of these are trash Leftists, but I do however think the Dakota Pipeline fiasco was atrocious, pelting, and shooting rubber bullets, and tear-gas at the indigenous peoples of this land, tisk tisk.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> A lot of these are trash Leftists


I hate to break it to you, but 98% of the left is “trash leftists”. The 2% that aren’t wake up and become conservatives.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I do however think the Dakota Pipeline fiasco was atrocious, pelting, and shooting rubber bullets, and tear-gas at the indigenous peoples of this land, tisk tisk.


Well that’s what fascism does, chief. Kind of remarkable to hear you slam your own ideology.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however think the Dakota Pipeline fiasco was atrocious, pelting, and shooting rubber bullets, and tear-gas at the indigenous peoples of this land, tisk tisk.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s what fascism does, chief. Kind of remarkable to hear you slam your own ideology.
Click to expand...


We aren't a Fascist state, we are a Capitalist state.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only ones selling that alt energies are not viable or sustainable are politicians in the pockets of Big oil.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but left wing propaganda bullshit.   electric cars need to be recharged frequently.  Where do you think the electricity to recharge them comes from?   Does it just magically appear out of the air?   No, idiot, it is produced by oil, coal, natural gas, or nuclear.  and a tiny % from solar and hydro.   *all you are doing with an electric car is converting fossil fuel power to battery power with a net power loss in the conversion*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you’re going to make this poor kid have an aneurysm. Between facts, having to think, and reality that doesn’t line up with his trained ideology, he’s going to have a massive spike in blood pressure.
> 
> The entire “alternative” energy fantasy is so absurd, it’s comical. Wind turbines are killing birds at an alarming rate. So much for being “good for the planet”.
Click to expand...


Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.  What do you think is happening as Trump has killed regs and allowed drilling in ANWAR?  BTW we have a sun that comes up like clockwork every day.  Look to the east, you'll see it.  We have nuclear power.  We have Geo thermal energy.  The whole idea of being stuck with fossil fuels is bullshit.  
Alt energies are not just about battery power, they're about non polluting means of transportation.  It's a lot better to deal with a power plant's localized pollution than to have a couple hundred million go carts spreading air pollution across the planet.   Alt energies are about breaking the hold on the economy of OPEC and freeing our planet from the resultant pollution of fossil fuels.  Go ahead and have that aneurysm. One less idiot for thinking people to have to deal with.  Have you given any thought at all to the Pottery idea?


----------



## regent

Won't be long until conservatives claim that the use of  coal cleans polluted  air and should be used to treat human lung problems.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however think the Dakota Pipeline fiasco was atrocious, pelting, and shooting rubber bullets, and tear-gas at the indigenous peoples of this land, tisk tisk.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s what fascism does, chief. Kind of remarkable to hear you slam your own ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't a Fascist state, we are a Capitalist state.
Click to expand...

I think that's for Patriot to decide.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however think the Dakota Pipeline fiasco was atrocious, pelting, and shooting rubber bullets, and tear-gas at the indigenous peoples of this land, tisk tisk.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s what fascism does, chief. Kind of remarkable to hear you slam your own ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't a Fascist state, we are a Capitalist state.
Click to expand...

I know we're not. But that's what your dumb ass wants. A government that shoots people for protesting.


----------



## Rustic

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only ones selling that alt energies are not viable or sustainable are politicians in the pockets of Big oil.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but left wing propaganda bullshit.   electric cars need to be recharged frequently.  Where do you think the electricity to recharge them comes from?   Does it just magically appear out of the air?   No, idiot, it is produced by oil, coal, natural gas, or nuclear.  and a tiny % from solar and hydro.   *all you are doing with an electric car is converting fossil fuel power to battery power with a net power loss in the conversion*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you’re going to make this poor kid have an aneurysm. Between facts, having to think, and reality that doesn’t line up with his trained ideology, he’s going to have a massive spike in blood pressure.
> 
> The entire “alternative” energy fantasy is so absurd, it’s comical. Wind turbines are killing birds at an alarming rate. So much for being “good for the planet”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.  What do you think is happening as Trump has killed regs and allowed drilling in ANWAR?  BTW we have a sun that comes up like clockwork every day.  Look to the east, you'll see it.  We have nuclear power.  We have Geo thermal energy.  The whole idea of being stuck with fossil fuels is bullshit.
> Alt energies are not just about battery power, they're about non polluting means of transportation.  It's a lot better to deal with a power plant's localized pollution than to have a couple hundred million go carts spreading air pollution across the planet.   Alt energies are about breaking the hold on the economy of OPEC and freeing our planet from the resultant pollution of fossil fuels.  Go ahead and have that aneurysm. One less idiot for thinking people to have to deal with.  Have you given any thought at all to the Pottery idea?
Click to expand...

Lol
Asshole, For “all of the above” is just fine, quitting cold turkey on fossil fuels is for fucking pieces of shit.
Up here in the northern plains all we have is fossil fuels - oil, natural gas and coal is a way of life up here. So some fucked up tree hugger like yourself thinks he knows what best for everybody up here… Fuck off!!!!
So shut the fuck up


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.


Again...let me see if I can dumb this down to your level:

*A.* I *never* said whether we should or shouldn't pursue "alt energies". That is for the *free* *market* to decide

*B.* I have said that it is highly illegal/unconstitutional for government to subsidize "alt energy" and should *not* be doing that in _any_ capacity.

*C.* It's funny to see you dodge the reality that wind turbines kill birds while you claim you want "alt energy" for Earth. Don't dodge it. Be a man and take the issue head-on. Solar farms are also killing all forms of vegetation as it keeps everything on the ground in a constant state of shade (plant life requires sun light, genius). The problem with you lefties is that your profound ignorance leads you to believe that _everything_ occurs in a vacuum. None of you grasp that every action/decision creates a sequence of events and consequences (both good and bad).

Would you please try and follow along or ask an adult for help? Explaining everything to you two or three times is time consuming.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> BTW we have a sun that comes up like clockwork every day.  Look to the east, you'll see it.  *We have nuclear power*.


WTF?!? Does genuinely here not realize that nuclear power is NOT good for the environment at all? It's the most powerful energy, it's among the most affordable energy, but the downside is that the nuclear rods are radioactive and thus not good for the planet.

I've never seen someone defeat their own argument quite like you do.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures of pollution in usa.
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures of destroying the planet in the U.S.A.
> 
> From the *left’s* Dakota Pipeline “protest”:
> View attachment 212843
> 
> From the *left’s* Earth Day “celebration”:
> View attachment 212844
> 
> From the *left’s* Occupy Wall Street “protest”:
> View attachment 212845
> 
> From the *left’s* Occupy ICE “protest”:
> View attachment 212846
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trump wants to bring back the good old days where companies can pollute and government looks the other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks to me like the left wants to bring back the good old days where they wouldn’t shower for months and wanted society to wallow in their own unsanitary filth. But that’s not at all surprising - as that is who you people are at your core.
Click to expand...

First thing Trump should do is  pass a law forcing leftists to shower, and every Saturday have an inspection. Coal dust should be OK.


----------



## Rustic

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...let me see if I can dumb this down to your level:
> 
> *A.* I *never* said whether we should or shouldn't pursue "alt energies". That is for the *free* *market* to decide
> 
> *B.* I have said that it is highly illegal/unconstitutional for government to subsidize "alt energy" and should *not* be doing that in _any_ capacity.
> 
> *C.* It's funny to see you dodge the reality that wind turbines kill birds while you claim you want "alt energy" for Earth. Don't dodge it. Be a man and take the issue head-on. Solar farms are also killing all forms of vegetation as it keeps everything on the ground in a constant state of shade (plant life requires sun light, genius). The problem with you lefties is that your profound ignorance leads you to believe that _everything_ occurs in a vacuum. None of you grasp that every action/decision creates a sequence of events and consequences (both good and bad).
> 
> Would you please try and follow along or ask an adult for help? Explaining everything to you two or three times is time consuming.
Click to expand...

...And The making of the batteries for alt energy is beyond toxic... Tree huggers are hypocrites


----------



## Wickerthing

Rustic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...let me see if I can dumb this down to your level:
> 
> *A.* I *never* said whether we should or shouldn't pursue "alt energies". That is for the *free* *market* to decide
> 
> *B.* I have said that it is highly illegal/unconstitutional for government to subsidize "alt energy" and should *not* be doing that in _any_ capacity.
> 
> *C.* It's funny to see you dodge the reality that wind turbines kill birds while you claim you want "alt energy" for Earth. Don't dodge it. Be a man and take the issue head-on. Solar farms are also killing all forms of vegetation as it keeps everything on the ground in a constant state of shade (plant life requires sun light, genius). The problem with you lefties is that your profound ignorance leads you to believe that _everything_ occurs in a vacuum. None of you grasp that every action/decision creates a sequence of events and consequences (both good and bad).
> 
> Would you please try and follow along or ask an adult for help? Explaining everything to you two or three times is time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...And The making of the batteries for alt energy is beyond toxic... Tree huggers are hypocrites
Click to expand...


And righties are feeble-minded false hero worshipers  They buy any foolish bullshit that comes out of an orange face.  And they can't recognize when they're being screwed.  Quite a choice, tree-hugger or idiot.


----------



## Wickerthing

Getting back on the OP subject, you Trumpers don't even realize when you're being had.  I've heard some say "well, we got a nice bonus in our paychecks from Trump."  

Maybe we need a tax revolt in this country again. Not against King George, but emperor Trump. His so-called middle class tax cuts benefitted the 1% far and above any middle class folks. Unless the middle class is now defined as people earning millions. 83% of the benefits realized through those middle-class cuts went to The Don and his version of middle class America. Tax reform my ass. And the righties still buy the whole snow job and call the left stupid. It's quite a theatre of the absurd notion. 

All these "Tax Experts" on here are so smug about the fuckin' bone the working man/woman was thrown. It's sad that so many buy what this snake-oil salesman is selling. Not only about how wonderful the tax bill is but the rest of his wares. Fake news, Witch Hunt, Don't look here, look over there etc. And they just fall in line behind a madman and sing his praises as if he was good for America.

So, no, he's not the greatest anything except conman.


----------



## P@triot

A President Trump appointee upholding *liberty* in the United States. Something you would never see the MaObama Administration and do. And you'll never see the left or the media acknowledge this...

Small Texas town rises up against planned Muslim cemetery – then AG Jeff Sessions steps in


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> So, no, he's not the greatest anything except conman.


As a lefty in America, you have a right to ignore reality. But it doesn't change reality. This thread is filled with astounding successes directly due to decisions by *President Trump*.

We get it. You hate America, you hate *liberty*, and you choose to ignore reality in favor of the left-wing propaganda you've been conditioned to buy into. It's all good. Carry on, willfully ignorant snowflake.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> First thing Trump should do is  pass a law *forcing* leftists to shower, and every Saturday have an inspection. Coal dust should be OK.


That is exclusively a left-wing concept, regent. Sorry. You'll have to wait until _your_ side is back in power to return to the force and government oppression bullshit. I know you people can't wait. Sick.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Getting back on the OP subject, you Trumpers don't even realize when you're being had.  I've heard some say "well, we got a nice bonus in our paychecks from Trump."
> 
> Maybe we need a tax revolt in this country again. Not against King George, but emperor Trump. His so-called middle class tax cuts benefitted the 1% far and above any middle class folks. Unless the middle class is now defined as people earning millions.


This jack-off is unbelievable. Dude, I am middle class. I see the extra thousands of dollars in my paycheck. The left-wing "Jedi mind-trick" only works on the weak-minded (such as yourself). You can't dupe me into believing I don't see the extra thousands per year that I am seeing.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no, he's not the greatest anything except conman.
> 
> 
> 
> As a lefty in America, you have a right to ignore reality. But it doesn't change reality. This thread is filled with astounding successes directly due to decisions by *President Trump*.
> 
> We get it. You hate America, you hate *liberty*, and you choose to ignore reality in favor of the left-wing propaganda you've been conditioned to buy into. It's all good. Carry on, willfully ignorant snowflake.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the medals.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on the OP subject, you Trumpers don't even realize when you're being had.  I've heard some say "well, we got a nice bonus in our paychecks from Trump."
> 
> Maybe we need a tax revolt in this country again. Not against King George, but emperor Trump. His so-called middle class tax cuts benefitted the 1% far and above any middle class folks. Unless the middle class is now defined as people earning millions.
> 
> 
> 
> This jack-off is unbelievable. Dude, I am middle class. I see the extra thousands of dollars in my paycheck. The left-wing "Jedi mind-trick" only works on the weak-minded (such as yourself). You can't dupe me into believing I don't see the extra thousands per year that I am seeing.
Click to expand...


I don't believe you're intelligent enough to make big money.  Food service, maybe. Intelligent adults can control themselves and they don't need insults with every breath and they don't need little cartoons to bolster a point they're not making.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no, he's not the greatest anything except conman.
> 
> 
> 
> As a lefty in America, you have a right to ignore reality. But it doesn't change reality. This thread is filled with astounding successes directly due to decisions by *President Trump*.
> 
> We get it. You hate America, you hate *liberty*, and you choose to ignore reality in favor of the left-wing propaganda you've been conditioned to buy into. It's all good. Carry on, willfully ignorant snowflake.
Click to expand...


Okay, give me your list. What wonderful things is Trump doing for America?  Thousands extra in your paycheck....Sure.


----------



## Rustic

Wickerthing said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...let me see if I can dumb this down to your level:
> 
> *A.* I *never* said whether we should or shouldn't pursue "alt energies". That is for the *free* *market* to decide
> 
> *B.* I have said that it is highly illegal/unconstitutional for government to subsidize "alt energy" and should *not* be doing that in _any_ capacity.
> 
> *C.* It's funny to see you dodge the reality that wind turbines kill birds while you claim you want "alt energy" for Earth. Don't dodge it. Be a man and take the issue head-on. Solar farms are also killing all forms of vegetation as it keeps everything on the ground in a constant state of shade (plant life requires sun light, genius). The problem with you lefties is that your profound ignorance leads you to believe that _everything_ occurs in a vacuum. None of you grasp that every action/decision creates a sequence of events and consequences (both good and bad).
> 
> Would you please try and follow along or ask an adult for help? Explaining everything to you two or three times is time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...And The making of the batteries for alt energy is beyond toxic... Tree huggers are hypocrites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And righties are feeble-minded false hero worshipers  They buy any foolish bullshit that comes out of an orange face.  And they can't recognize when their being screwed.  Quite a choice, tree-hugger or idiot.
Click to expand...

Lol
Why not an “all of the above” - We have fossil fuels now the technology is perfected.
Use them up, up here in the northern plains there nothing to loose by doing just that.
Fossil fuels are the heart beat of this area...
Keep your political correctness to yourselves


----------



## regent

Who would make the decision that Trump would go down in history as the greatest president? The historians, that have been rating presidents since 1948, or some other group?


----------



## Rustic

Wickerthing said:


> Getting back on the OP subject, you Trumpers don't even realize when you're being had.  I've heard some say "well, we got a nice bonus in our paychecks from Trump."
> 
> Maybe we need a tax revolt in this country again. Not against King George, but emperor Trump. His so-called middle class tax cuts benefitted the 1% far and above any middle class folks. Unless the middle class is now defined as people earning millions. 83% of the benefits realized through those middle-class cuts went to The Don and his version of middle class America. Tax reform my ass. And the righties still buy the whole snow job and call the left stupid. It's quite a theatre of the absurd notion.
> 
> All these "Tax Experts" on here are so smug about the fuckin' bone the working man/woman was thrown. It's sad that so many buy what this snake-oil salesman is selling. Not only about how wonderful the tax bill is but the rest of his wares. Fake news, Witch Hunt, Don't look here, look over there etc. And they just fall in line behind a madman and sing his praises as if he was good for America.
> 
> So, no, he's not the greatest anything except conman.


Lol
Says an obama supporter


----------



## JWBooth

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time *

I doubt it, but kudos to him for there being no Bushes or Clintons in the WH.


----------



## Wickerthing

Rustic said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only ones selling that alt energies are not viable or sustainable are politicians in the pockets of Big oil.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but left wing propaganda bullshit.   electric cars need to be recharged frequently.  Where do you think the electricity to recharge them comes from?   Does it just magically appear out of the air?   No, idiot, it is produced by oil, coal, natural gas, or nuclear.  and a tiny % from solar and hydro.   *all you are doing with an electric car is converting fossil fuel power to battery power with a net power loss in the conversion*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you’re going to make this poor kid have an aneurysm. Between facts, having to think, and reality that doesn’t line up with his trained ideology, he’s going to have a massive spike in blood pressure.
> 
> The entire “alternative” energy fantasy is so absurd, it’s comical. Wind turbines are killing birds at an alarming rate. So much for being “good for the planet”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.  What do you think is happening as Trump has killed regs and allowed drilling in ANWAR?  BTW we have a sun that comes up like clockwork every day.  Look to the east, you'll see it.  We have nuclear power.  We have Geo thermal energy.  The whole idea of being stuck with fossil fuels is bullshit.
> Alt energies are not just about battery power, they're about non polluting means of transportation.  It's a lot better to deal with a power plant's localized pollution than to have a couple hundred million go carts spreading air pollution across the planet.   Alt energies are about breaking the hold on the economy of OPEC and freeing our planet from the resultant pollution of fossil fuels.  Go ahead and have that aneurysm. One less idiot for thinking people to have to deal with.  Have you given any thought at all to the Pottery idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Asshole, For “all of the above” is just fine, quitting cold turkey on fossil fuels is for fucking pieces of shit.
> Up here in the northern plains all we have is fossil fuels - oil, natural gas and coal is a way of life up here. So some fucked up tree hugger like yourself thinks he knows what best for everybody up here… Fuck off!!!!
> So shut the fuck up
Click to expand...


Who said anything about cold turkey?  The longest trek begins with a single step.  Another fuckin' genius who can't debate like an adult.  Nobody has to wonder how we got Trump when we have bufoons as voters.


----------



## Wickerthing

Rustic said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on the OP subject, you Trumpers don't even realize when you're being had.  I've heard some say "well, we got a nice bonus in our paychecks from Trump."
> 
> Maybe we need a tax revolt in this country again. Not against King George, but emperor Trump. His so-called middle class tax cuts benefitted the 1% far and above any middle class folks. Unless the middle class is now defined as people earning millions. 83% of the benefits realized through those middle-class cuts went to The Don and his version of middle class America. Tax reform my ass. And the righties still buy the whole snow job and call the left stupid. It's quite a theatre of the absurd notion.
> 
> All these "Tax Experts" on here are so smug about the fuckin' bone the working man/woman was thrown. It's sad that so many buy what this snake-oil salesman is selling. Not only about how wonderful the tax bill is but the rest of his wares. Fake news, Witch Hunt, Don't look here, look over there etc. And they just fall in line behind a madman and sing his praises as if he was good for America.
> 
> So, no, he's not the greatest anything except conman.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Says an obama supporter
Click to expand...


Unlike you, I vote issues and have no love for any politician They're all self serving and the new ones will get there sooner or later too.  You, on the other hand,  fall in love with second story men who tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Getting back on the OP subject, you Trumpers don't even realize when you're being had.


Sure we do. That's why all of us have called you out on your bullshit here in this thread. And I'll do it again right now. Check this out, my triggered little snowflake:

President Trump decreased debt by massive amounts early on
Other nations are investing in the U.S. thanks to President Trump's leadership and efforts
President Trump made cuts to the bloated, unconstitutional federal government
President Trump has secured the borders
President Trump has appointed justices who will actually respect and uphold the law
President Trump's policies have resulted in a booming economy with record low unemployment
President Trump's policies have resulted in higher income for Americans
President Trump has restored constitutional government
President Trump has held incompetent Obama appointees accountable
President Trump's policies have resulted in U.S companies flourishing
I could literally post hundreds of these. And each bullet point has at least one link (some have multiple links). It's all 100% *fact* and indisputable. Now once again, ignore all of it, refuse to even read it, and give us some left-wing tantrum about how Trump is a "bad, bad, meany man".


----------



## Wickerthing

Rustic said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...let me see if I can dumb this down to your level:
> 
> *A.* I *never* said whether we should or shouldn't pursue "alt energies". That is for the *free* *market* to decide
> 
> *B.* I have said that it is highly illegal/unconstitutional for government to subsidize "alt energy" and should *not* be doing that in _any_ capacity.
> 
> *C.* It's funny to see you dodge the reality that wind turbines kill birds while you claim you want "alt energy" for Earth. Don't dodge it. Be a man and take the issue head-on. Solar farms are also killing all forms of vegetation as it keeps everything on the ground in a constant state of shade (plant life requires sun light, genius). The problem with you lefties is that your profound ignorance leads you to believe that _everything_ occurs in a vacuum. None of you grasp that every action/decision creates a sequence of events and consequences (both good and bad).
> 
> Would you please try and follow along or ask an adult for help? Explaining everything to you two or three times is time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...And The making of the batteries for alt energy is beyond toxic... Tree huggers are hypocrites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And righties are feeble-minded false hero worshipers  They buy any foolish bullshit that comes out of an orange face.  And they can't recognize when their being screwed.  Quite a choice, tree-hugger or idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Why not an “all of the above” - We have fossil fuels now the technology is perfected.
> Use them up, up here in the northern plains there nothing to loose by doing just that.
> Fossil fuels are the heart beat of this area...
> Keep your political correctness to yourselves
Click to expand...


I guess the sun doesn't shine and the wind doesn't blow where you are.  We have plenty to "loose" genius.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> They're all self serving and the new ones will get there sooner or later too.


The only accurate and intelligent thing you've said on USMB. If only it were true that you actually aren't a partisan hack voter (it is painfully clear that you are).


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on the OP subject, you Trumpers don't even realize when you're being had.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do. That's why all of us have called you out on your bullshit here in this thread. And I'll do it again right now. Check this out, my triggered little snowflake:
> 
> President Trump decreased debt by massive amounts early on
> Other nations are investing in the U.S. thanks to President Trump's leadership and efforts
> President Trump made cuts to the bloated, unconstitutional federal government
> President Trump has secured the borders
> President Trump has appointed justices who will actually respect and uphold the law
> President Trump's policies have resulted in a booming economy with record low unemployment
> President Trump's policies have resulted in higher income for Americans
> President Trump has restored constitutional government
> President Trump has held incompetent Obama appointees accountable
> President Trump's policies have resulted in U.S companies flourishing
> I could literally post hundreds of these. And each bullet point has at least one link (some have multiple links). It's all 100% *fact* and indisputable. Now once again, ignore all of it, refuse to even read it, and give us some left-wing tantrum about how Trump is a "bad, bad, meany man".
Click to expand...


Every point you made is bullshit.  With the exception of the last one but what's missing is that the working man doesn't participate in all the flourishing.  Wages are stagnant and the cost to the budget will come due for the future generations to pay for all the flourishing.  Massive amounts?  LOL What he's got came from the previous adm who had to bail out the last GOP morons. It's a pattern, GOP fucks up and Dems clean up their mess.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're all self serving and the new ones will get there sooner or later too.
> 
> 
> 
> The only accurate and intelligent thing you've said on USMB. If only it were true that you actually aren't a partisan hack voter (it is painfully clear that you are).
Click to expand...


Like I've said before, the Democrats are the party of no ideas and the Republicans are the party of Bad ideas.  I vote issues.  Does that bother you that someone doesn't fall in love with lying sacks like you do?  Too bad so sad.


----------



## Rustic

Wickerthing said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only ones selling that alt energies are not viable or sustainable are politicians in the pockets of Big oil.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but left wing propaganda bullshit.   electric cars need to be recharged frequently.  Where do you think the electricity to recharge them comes from?   Does it just magically appear out of the air?   No, idiot, it is produced by oil, coal, natural gas, or nuclear.  and a tiny % from solar and hydro.   *all you are doing with an electric car is converting fossil fuel power to battery power with a net power loss in the conversion*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you’re going to make this poor kid have an aneurysm. Between facts, having to think, and reality that doesn’t line up with his trained ideology, he’s going to have a massive spike in blood pressure.
> 
> The entire “alternative” energy fantasy is so absurd, it’s comical. Wind turbines are killing birds at an alarming rate. So much for being “good for the planet”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.  What do you think is happening as Trump has killed regs and allowed drilling in ANWAR?  BTW we have a sun that comes up like clockwork every day.  Look to the east, you'll see it.  We have nuclear power.  We have Geo thermal energy.  The whole idea of being stuck with fossil fuels is bullshit.
> Alt energies are not just about battery power, they're about non polluting means of transportation.  It's a lot better to deal with a power plant's localized pollution than to have a couple hundred million go carts spreading air pollution across the planet.   Alt energies are about breaking the hold on the economy of OPEC and freeing our planet from the resultant pollution of fossil fuels.  Go ahead and have that aneurysm. One less idiot for thinking people to have to deal with.  Have you given any thought at all to the Pottery idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Asshole, For “all of the above” is just fine, quitting cold turkey on fossil fuels is for fucking pieces of shit.
> Up here in the northern plains all we have is fossil fuels - oil, natural gas and coal is a way of life up here. So some fucked up tree hugger like yourself thinks he knows what best for everybody up here… Fuck off!!!!
> So shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about cold turkey?  The longest trek begins with a single step.  Another fuckin' genius who can't debate like an adult.  Nobody has to wonder how we got Trump when we have bufoons as voters.
Click to expand...

Funny, I did not vote for trump... I wrote in a candidate Elmer Fudd he gets no respect.
We easily have at least a couple hundred years of fossil fuels in reserves up here.
We nothing to loose...


----------



## Rustic

Wickerthing said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...let me see if I can dumb this down to your level:
> 
> *A.* I *never* said whether we should or shouldn't pursue "alt energies". That is for the *free* *market* to decide
> 
> *B.* I have said that it is highly illegal/unconstitutional for government to subsidize "alt energy" and should *not* be doing that in _any_ capacity.
> 
> *C.* It's funny to see you dodge the reality that wind turbines kill birds while you claim you want "alt energy" for Earth. Don't dodge it. Be a man and take the issue head-on. Solar farms are also killing all forms of vegetation as it keeps everything on the ground in a constant state of shade (plant life requires sun light, genius). The problem with you lefties is that your profound ignorance leads you to believe that _everything_ occurs in a vacuum. None of you grasp that every action/decision creates a sequence of events and consequences (both good and bad).
> 
> Would you please try and follow along or ask an adult for help? Explaining everything to you two or three times is time consuming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...And The making of the batteries for alt energy is beyond toxic... Tree huggers are hypocrites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And righties are feeble-minded false hero worshipers  They buy any foolish bullshit that comes out of an orange face.  And they can't recognize when their being screwed.  Quite a choice, tree-hugger or idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Why not an “all of the above” - We have fossil fuels now the technology is perfected.
> Use them up, up here in the northern plains there nothing to loose by doing just that.
> Fossil fuels are the heart beat of this area...
> Keep your political correctness to yourselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the sun doesn't shine and the wind doesn't blow where you are.  We have plenty to "loose" genius.
Click to expand...

Wind is a joke, Not reliable, not economical and not practical.
Solar is much farther along, still not the answer maybe in a couple of decades


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> I don't believe you're intelligent enough to make big money.  Food service, maybe. Intelligent adults can control themselves and they don't need insults with every breath and they don't need little cartoons to bolster a point they're not making.


I don't make "big money". I'm not Bill Gates or Larry Ellison. I'm MIDDLE CLASS. What part of that don't you understand? The "middle" or the "class"?


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on the OP subject, you Trumpers don't even realize when you're being had.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do. That's why all of us have called you out on your bullshit here in this thread. And I'll do it again right now. Check this out, my triggered little snowflake:
> 
> President Trump decreased debt by massive amounts early on
> Other nations are investing in the U.S. thanks to President Trump's leadership and efforts
> President Trump made cuts to the bloated, unconstitutional federal government
> President Trump has secured the borders
> President Trump has appointed justices who will actually respect and uphold the law
> President Trump's policies have resulted in a booming economy with record low unemployment
> President Trump's policies have resulted in higher income for Americans
> President Trump has restored constitutional government
> President Trump has held incompetent Obama appointees accountable
> President Trump's policies have resulted in U.S companies flourishing
> I could literally post hundreds of these. And each bullet point has at least one link (some have multiple links). It's all 100% *fact* and indisputable. Now once again, ignore all of it, refuse to even read it, and give us some left-wing tantrum about how Trump is a "bad, bad, meany man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every point you made is bullshit.
Click to expand...

Just as I stated you would do. Ignore it. There are links there. There is nothing "bullshit" about it.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Like I've said before, the Democrats are the party of no ideas and the Republicans are the party of Bad ideas.  I vote issues.  Does that bother you that someone doesn't fall in love with lying sacks like you do?  Too bad so sad.


Well that's not entirely true. The Dumbocrats have had one idea in their 150 year history: *let government control it*.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you're intelligent enough to make big money.  Food service, maybe. Intelligent adults can control themselves and they don't need insults with every breath and they don't need little cartoons to bolster a point they're not making.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make "big money". I'm not Bill Gates or Larry Ellison. I'm MIDDLE CLASS. What part of that don't you understand? The "middle" or the "class"?
Click to expand...


Well, you claimed you got thousands more in your paycheck. How did you get that?  What part of thousands in a paycheck do you not understand.  Maybe you lie so much you can't keep up.  Just like your orange god.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I've said before, the Democrats are the party of no ideas and the Republicans are the party of Bad ideas.  I vote issues.  Does that bother you that someone doesn't fall in love with lying sacks like you do?  Too bad so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not entirely true. The Dumbocrats have had one idea in their 150 year history: *let government control it*.
Click to expand...



What part of gov't is not controlled under Trump?  I've never seen so many idiots in lock step with bad ideas before.


----------



## Wickerthing

Rustic said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...let me see if I can dumb this down to your level:
> 
> *A.* I *never* said whether we should or shouldn't pursue "alt energies". That is for the *free* *market* to decide
> 
> *B.* I have said that it is highly illegal/unconstitutional for government to subsidize "alt energy" and should *not* be doing that in _any_ capacity.
> 
> *C.* It's funny to see you dodge the reality that wind turbines kill birds while you claim you want "alt energy" for Earth. Don't dodge it. Be a man and take the issue head-on. Solar farms are also killing all forms of vegetation as it keeps everything on the ground in a constant state of shade (plant life requires sun light, genius). The problem with you lefties is that your profound ignorance leads you to believe that _everything_ occurs in a vacuum. None of you grasp that every action/decision creates a sequence of events and consequences (both good and bad).
> 
> Would you please try and follow along or ask an adult for help? Explaining everything to you two or three times is time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...And The making of the batteries for alt energy is beyond toxic... Tree huggers are hypocrites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And righties are feeble-minded false hero worshipers  They buy any foolish bullshit that comes out of an orange face.  And they can't recognize when their being screwed.  Quite a choice, tree-hugger or idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Why not an “all of the above” - We have fossil fuels now the technology is perfected.
> Use them up, up here in the northern plains there nothing to loose by doing just that.
> Fossil fuels are the heart beat of this area...
> Keep your political correctness to yourselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the sun doesn't shine and the wind doesn't blow where you are.  We have plenty to "loose" genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wind is a joke, Not reliable, not economical and not practical.
> Solar is much farther along, still not the answer maybe in a couple of decades
Click to expand...


Let's get this right.  I never said that we should jump ship to total alt energies.  But to de-fund any efforts in that area is to simply accept that we will be under the control of big oil forever.  And that we will continue to pollute forever.  We used to be the leaders in technologies and both parties have talked the talk about freeing us up at least so we can get a handle on costs and pollution.  This fool in the white house wants us to burn coal.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back on the OP subject, you Trumpers don't even realize when you're being had.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do. That's why all of us have called you out on your bullshit here in this thread. And I'll do it again right now. Check this out, my triggered little snowflake:
> 
> President Trump decreased debt by massive amounts early on
> Other nations are investing in the U.S. thanks to President Trump's leadership and efforts
> President Trump made cuts to the bloated, unconstitutional federal government
> President Trump has secured the borders
> President Trump has appointed justices who will actually respect and uphold the law
> President Trump's policies have resulted in a booming economy with record low unemployment
> President Trump's policies have resulted in higher income for Americans
> President Trump has restored constitutional government
> President Trump has held incompetent Obama appointees accountable
> President Trump's policies have resulted in U.S companies flourishing
> I could literally post hundreds of these. And each bullet point has at least one link (some have multiple links). It's all 100% *fact* and indisputable. Now once again, ignore all of it, refuse to even read it, and give us some left-wing tantrum about how Trump is a "bad, bad, meany man".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every point you made is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as I stated you would do. Ignore it. There are links there. There is nothing "bullshit" about it.
Click to expand...


Because I recognize propaganda when I see it.  And I know a Trump cultist when I see him. Trump got a gift of a booming economy and he's set the stage to fuck that up and cause inflation to rise with his testosterone driven trade wars.  He's all bullshit and bluster, just like you.


----------



## Wickerthing

Rustic said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but left wing propaganda bullshit.   electric cars need to be recharged frequently.  Where do you think the electricity to recharge them comes from?   Does it just magically appear out of the air?   No, idiot, it is produced by oil, coal, natural gas, or nuclear.  and a tiny % from solar and hydro.   *all you are doing with an electric car is converting fossil fuel power to battery power with a net power loss in the conversion*.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...you’re going to make this poor kid have an aneurysm. Between facts, having to think, and reality that doesn’t line up with his trained ideology, he’s going to have a massive spike in blood pressure.
> 
> The entire “alternative” energy fantasy is so absurd, it’s comical. Wind turbines are killing birds at an alarming rate. So much for being “good for the planet”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.  What do you think is happening as Trump has killed regs and allowed drilling in ANWAR?  BTW we have a sun that comes up like clockwork every day.  Look to the east, you'll see it.  We have nuclear power.  We have Geo thermal energy.  The whole idea of being stuck with fossil fuels is bullshit.
> Alt energies are not just about battery power, they're about non polluting means of transportation.  It's a lot better to deal with a power plant's localized pollution than to have a couple hundred million go carts spreading air pollution across the planet.   Alt energies are about breaking the hold on the economy of OPEC and freeing our planet from the resultant pollution of fossil fuels.  Go ahead and have that aneurysm. One less idiot for thinking people to have to deal with.  Have you given any thought at all to the Pottery idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Asshole, For “all of the above” is just fine, quitting cold turkey on fossil fuels is for fucking pieces of shit.
> Up here in the northern plains all we have is fossil fuels - oil, natural gas and coal is a way of life up here. So some fucked up tree hugger like yourself thinks he knows what best for everybody up here… Fuck off!!!!
> So shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about cold turkey?  The longest trek begins with a single step.  Another fuckin' genius who can't debate like an adult.  Nobody has to wonder how we got Trump when we have bufoons as voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I did not vote for trump... I wrote in a candidate Elmer Fudd he gets no respect.
> We easily have at least a couple hundred years of fossil fuels in reserves up here.
> We nothing to loose...
Click to expand...


Couple hundred years?  Wow.  Couple hundred years of poisoning the environment.  Smart!  If we don't get started with our govt behind us in developing alt energies, the rest of the industrialized world will leave us in the coal dust.  And the clean energy jobs that will come from that will be taken by others.  You righties don't even like Mexican fruit pickers, how are you gonna like brown folks from India and yellow folks from the orient filling jobs here because we haven't kept up and haven't trained young people in those areas?  We're already behind in tech training.


----------



## Rustic

Wickerthing said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And The making of the batteries for alt energy is beyond toxic... Tree huggers are hypocrites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And righties are feeble-minded false hero worshipers  They buy any foolish bullshit that comes out of an orange face.  And they can't recognize when their being screwed.  Quite a choice, tree-hugger or idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Why not an “all of the above” - We have fossil fuels now the technology is perfected.
> Use them up, up here in the northern plains there nothing to loose by doing just that.
> Fossil fuels are the heart beat of this area...
> Keep your political correctness to yourselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the sun doesn't shine and the wind doesn't blow where you are.  We have plenty to "loose" genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wind is a joke, Not reliable, not economical and not practical.
> Solar is much farther along, still not the answer maybe in a couple of decades
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's get this right.  I never said that we should jump ship to total alt energies.  But to de-fund any efforts in that area is to simply accept that we will be under the control of big oil forever.  And that we will continue to pollute forever.  We used to be the leaders in technologies and both parties have talked the talk about freeing us up at least so we can get a handle on costs and pollution.  This fool in the white house wants us to burn coal.
Click to expand...

Alternative energies will never be the standalone energy source, so forget about that fantasy


----------



## Rustic

Wickerthing said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...you’re going to make this poor kid have an aneurysm. Between facts, having to think, and reality that doesn’t line up with his trained ideology, he’s going to have a massive spike in blood pressure.
> 
> The entire “alternative” energy fantasy is so absurd, it’s comical. Wind turbines are killing birds at an alarming rate. So much for being “good for the planet”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.  What do you think is happening as Trump has killed regs and allowed drilling in ANWAR?  BTW we have a sun that comes up like clockwork every day.  Look to the east, you'll see it.  We have nuclear power.  We have Geo thermal energy.  The whole idea of being stuck with fossil fuels is bullshit.
> Alt energies are not just about battery power, they're about non polluting means of transportation.  It's a lot better to deal with a power plant's localized pollution than to have a couple hundred million go carts spreading air pollution across the planet.   Alt energies are about breaking the hold on the economy of OPEC and freeing our planet from the resultant pollution of fossil fuels.  Go ahead and have that aneurysm. One less idiot for thinking people to have to deal with.  Have you given any thought at all to the Pottery idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Asshole, For “all of the above” is just fine, quitting cold turkey on fossil fuels is for fucking pieces of shit.
> Up here in the northern plains all we have is fossil fuels - oil, natural gas and coal is a way of life up here. So some fucked up tree hugger like yourself thinks he knows what best for everybody up here… Fuck off!!!!
> So shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about cold turkey?  The longest trek begins with a single step.  Another fuckin' genius who can't debate like an adult.  Nobody has to wonder how we got Trump when we have bufoons as voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I did not vote for trump... I wrote in a candidate Elmer Fudd he gets no respect.
> We easily have at least a couple hundred years of fossil fuels in reserves up here.
> We nothing to loose...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couple hundred years?  Wow.  Couple hundred years of poisoning the environment.  Smart!  If we don't get started with our govt behind us in developing alt energies, the rest of the industrialized world will leave us in the coal dust.  And the clean energy jobs that will come from that will be taken by others.  You righties don't even like Mexican fruit pickers, how are you gonna like brown folks from India and yellow folks from the orient filling jobs here because we haven't kept up and haven't trained young people in those areas?  We're already behind in tech training.
Click to expand...

Wind and solar energy are a joke, they will never be able to replace coal on their own.
Alternative energy has a diminishing return at best just like illegal aliens


----------



## Wickerthing

Rustic said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And righties are feeble-minded false hero worshipers  They buy any foolish bullshit that comes out of an orange face.  And they can't recognize when their being screwed.  Quite a choice, tree-hugger or idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Why not an “all of the above” - We have fossil fuels now the technology is perfected.
> Use them up, up here in the northern plains there nothing to loose by doing just that.
> Fossil fuels are the heart beat of this area...
> Keep your political correctness to yourselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the sun doesn't shine and the wind doesn't blow where you are.  We have plenty to "loose" genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wind is a joke, Not reliable, not economical and not practical.
> Solar is much farther along, still not the answer maybe in a couple of decades
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's get this right.  I never said that we should jump ship to total alt energies.  But to de-fund any efforts in that area is to simply accept that we will be under the control of big oil forever.  And that we will continue to pollute forever.  We used to be the leaders in technologies and both parties have talked the talk about freeing us up at least so we can get a handle on costs and pollution.  This fool in the white house wants us to burn coal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alternative energies will never be the standalone energy source, so forget about that fantasy
Click to expand...


You love to assign all kinds of things to what I've said that I never uttered.  Why?  So you can claim being right?  Silly.


----------



## Wickerthing

Rustic said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind turbines are killing birds?  That's why we shouldn't pursue alt energies?  Wow.  Now there's some brilliant thinking.  What do you think is happening as Trump has killed regs and allowed drilling in ANWAR?  BTW we have a sun that comes up like clockwork every day.  Look to the east, you'll see it.  We have nuclear power.  We have Geo thermal energy.  The whole idea of being stuck with fossil fuels is bullshit.
> Alt energies are not just about battery power, they're about non polluting means of transportation.  It's a lot better to deal with a power plant's localized pollution than to have a couple hundred million go carts spreading air pollution across the planet.   Alt energies are about breaking the hold on the economy of OPEC and freeing our planet from the resultant pollution of fossil fuels.  Go ahead and have that aneurysm. One less idiot for thinking people to have to deal with.  Have you given any thought at all to the Pottery idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Asshole, For “all of the above” is just fine, quitting cold turkey on fossil fuels is for fucking pieces of shit.
> Up here in the northern plains all we have is fossil fuels - oil, natural gas and coal is a way of life up here. So some fucked up tree hugger like yourself thinks he knows what best for everybody up here… Fuck off!!!!
> So shut the fuck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about cold turkey?  The longest trek begins with a single step.  Another fuckin' genius who can't debate like an adult.  Nobody has to wonder how we got Trump when we have bufoons as voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I did not vote for trump... I wrote in a candidate Elmer Fudd he gets no respect.
> We easily have at least a couple hundred years of fossil fuels in reserves up here.
> We nothing to loose...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couple hundred years?  Wow.  Couple hundred years of poisoning the environment.  Smart!  If we don't get started with our govt behind us in developing alt energies, the rest of the industrialized world will leave us in the coal dust.  And the clean energy jobs that will come from that will be taken by others.  You righties don't even like Mexican fruit pickers, how are you gonna like brown folks from India and yellow folks from the orient filling jobs here because we haven't kept up and haven't trained young people in those areas?  We're already behind in tech training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wind and solar energy are a joke, they will never be able to replace coal on their own.
> Alternative energy has a diminishing return at best just like illegal aliens
Click to expand...


How will they have a diminishing return?  As every technology anyone can name becomes more common and more the norm, prices for that equipment fall steadily.  Fossil fuel prices on the other hand are volatile unpredictable and can turn a healthy economy upside down especially for working people.  Are you in love with gasoline so much that you haven't noticed?  Home heating oil spikes drove our family out of our horse farm.


I remember when Steve Jobs spoke at my college and talked about how he envisioned every American household having a PC by 1995.  He was only wrong about how long it would take, and not by much.  Cell phones were something that Japan was obsessed with until it wasn't alone anymore. 
We have people of vision like no other nation and we missed the boat by quite a bit on cell phones.  Are we gonna lag behind on alt energies just because we're told by politicians lobbied by Exxon that it's not a viable technology?  We need vision beyond the ends of politician's noses.


----------



## Rustic

Wickerthing said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Asshole, For “all of the above” is just fine, quitting cold turkey on fossil fuels is for fucking pieces of shit.
> Up here in the northern plains all we have is fossil fuels - oil, natural gas and coal is a way of life up here. So some fucked up tree hugger like yourself thinks he knows what best for everybody up here… Fuck off!!!!
> So shut the fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about cold turkey?  The longest trek begins with a single step.  Another fuckin' genius who can't debate like an adult.  Nobody has to wonder how we got Trump when we have bufoons as voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I did not vote for trump... I wrote in a candidate Elmer Fudd he gets no respect.
> We easily have at least a couple hundred years of fossil fuels in reserves up here.
> We nothing to loose...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couple hundred years?  Wow.  Couple hundred years of poisoning the environment.  Smart!  If we don't get started with our govt behind us in developing alt energies, the rest of the industrialized world will leave us in the coal dust.  And the clean energy jobs that will come from that will be taken by others.  You righties don't even like Mexican fruit pickers, how are you gonna like brown folks from India and yellow folks from the orient filling jobs here because we haven't kept up and haven't trained young people in those areas?  We're already behind in tech training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wind and solar energy are a joke, they will never be able to replace coal on their own.
> Alternative energy has a diminishing return at best just like illegal aliens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will they have a diminishing return?  As every technology anyone can name becomes more common and more the norm, prices for that equipment fall steadily.  Fossil fuel prices on the other hand are volatile unpredictable and can turn a healthy economy upside down especially for working people.  Are you in love with gasoline so much that you haven't noticed?  Home heating oil spikes drove our family out of our horse farm.
> 
> 
> I remember when Steve Jobs spoke at my college and talked about how he envisioned every American household having a PC by 1995.  He was only wrong about how long it would take, and not by much.  Cell phones were something that Japan was obsessed with until it wasn't alone anymore.
> We have people of vision like no other nation and we missed the boat by quite a bit on cell phones.  Are we gonna lag behind on alt energies just because we're told by politicians lobbied by Exxon that it's not a viable technology?  We need vision beyond the ends of politician's noses.
Click to expand...

Fossil fuels are the lifeblood of the northern plains, You can keep the alternative energies.
I’m for an “all of the above” strategy...


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> What part of gov't is not controlled under Trump?


Anything and everything that isn’t one of the 18 enumerated powers of the federal government. I’ve already proven that he’s restoring constitutional government. You’ve already proven that MSNBC has more influence on you than reality does.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Well, you claimed you got thousands more in your paycheck. How did you get that?


Yeah...thousands more *per* *year*. Reading comprehension, chief. Next time, ask an adult for help.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Let's get this right.  I never said that we should jump ship to total alt energies.  But to de-fund any efforts in that area is to simply accept that we will be under the control of big oil forever.


Bullshit. To “defund” the green fallacy is to restore constitutional government. Apple didn’t need illegal/unconstitutional subsidies to build the iPad. Microsoft didn’t need illegal/unconstitutional subsidies to build Windows. Walt Disney didn’t need illegal/unconstitutional subsidies to make Snow White.

If your “green energy” bullshit is viable, it will come to market on its own. If you believe in it so much, you fund it. That’s how it works, dumb ass. Clearly you have no belief in it either or you would invest in it.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you claimed you got thousands more in your paycheck. How did you get that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...thousands more *per* *year*. Reading comprehension, chief. Next time, ask an adult for help.
Click to expand...


You didn't say per year.  Writing comprehension?   If only we could could find some adults on here, I might.  All I see is a bunch of Trump ass kissers wetting their collective panties every time someone with a brain disagrees with them.  They make pampers nowadays ya know.  High tech diapers.  Try em'.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> *You didn't say per year*.  Writing comprehension?   If only we could could find some adults on here, I might.


Here it is, dimwit. Post #1087. You continue to illustrate why you are a *low* *IQ* Dumbocrat voter.


P@triot said:


> This jack-off is unbelievable. Dude, I am middle class. I see the extra thousands of dollars in my paycheck. The left-wing "Jedi mind-trick" only works on the weak-minded (such as yourself). You can't dupe me into believing I don't see the extra *thousands per year* that I am seeing.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> All I see is a bunch of Trump ass kissers wetting their collective panties every time someone with a brain disagrees with them.


Therein lies the problem. We’ve yet to see _anyone_ *with* *a* *brain* disagree with us. Someone with a brain _wouldn’t_ disagree with us. We’re the side with the brains (that’s why we don’t need government to provide for us like you do). We’re the side of independent thought (that’s why we don’t deny reality like you do).

Dude...you just proved it in your last post. You can’t even follow a simple conversation. I said “per year” and you claimed I didn’t. You’re a typical low IQ left-winger. That’s why you people need government to take care of you and provide for you.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I see is a bunch of Trump ass kissers wetting their collective panties every time someone with a brain disagrees with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the problem. We’ve yet to see _anyone_ *with* *a* *brain* disagree with us. Someone with a brain _wouldn’t_ disagree with us. We’re the side with the brains (that’s why we don’t need government to provide for us like you do). We’re the side of independent thought (that’s why we don’t deny reality like you do).
> 
> Dude...you just proved it in your last post. You can’t even follow a simple conversation. I said “per year” and you claimed I didn’t. You’re a typical low IQ left-winger. That’s why you people need government to take care of you and provide for you.
Click to expand...



"You don't have a Bwain! No Bwain!"  You Missed two Words!  You have No Bwain!"  "Twump says anyone dat disagwees wif us is Low IQ!"    " Mr Wickerthing, Can you change my Huggie?"  " I can't take it!"  Why do he always make me Angwee?"  "He's a Bad Man!"  LOL  Fuckin' Baby.


----------



## Wickerthing

BTW  I don't believe for one second that the so-called middle class tax bill put Thousands in your pocket.  83% of the benefits of the bill's passage was soaked up by the 1%.  Look it up.  You were thrown a bone and you are so grateful that you got it.  Sad.


----------



## Wickerthing

BTW to get thousands more you'd have to be earning around 85K  I doubt very seriously that someone who spends so much time pissin and moanin on here makes anything near that.  

CHARTS: See How Much Of GOP Tax Cuts Will Go To The Middle Class


----------



## boedicca

Wickerthing said:


> BTW to get thousands more you'd have to be earning around 85K  I doubt very seriously that someone who spends so much time pissin and moanin on here makes anything near that.
> 
> CHARTS: See How Much Of GOP Tax Cuts Will Go To The Middle Class




*snicker*

NPR?


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> BTW  I don't believe for one second that the so-called middle class tax bill put Thousands in your pocket.  83% of the benefits of the bill's passage was soaked up by the 1%.  Look it up.


Well, that’s because you’re astoundingly ignorant. You don’t understand the statistic or percentages (which your masters leverage to dupe you). ALL middle class Americans received tax breaks. What you fail to realize is a tax break on $150,000 is a smaller number than a tax break on $25 million. Dumb ass.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> BTW to get thousands more you'd have to be earning around 85K  I doubt very seriously that someone who spends so much time pissin and moanin on here makes anything near that.
> 
> CHARTS: See How Much Of GOP Tax Cuts Will Go To The Middle Class


Because $85,000 is a lot in your mind?!? 

No wonder you’re a low IQ Dumbocrat voter. You’re clearly a minimum wage worker if you find $85,000 to be some astounding, unattainable number.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> "You don't have a Bwain! No Bwain!"  You Missed two Words!  You have No Bwain!" Fuckin' Baby.


So the low IQ, minimum wage Dumbocrat who keeps accusing everyone else of having no brain and being “immature” resorts to sarcasm when *proven* *wrong* and calls others a “fuckin’ baby”.

Snowflake, a mature adult would have said “I apologize. That was my mistake”. I see it all the time here on USMB. Thank you for illustrating your true colors to everyone. You get angry when you’re proven wrong. And so far, I’ve proven you wrong on every last comment you’ve made. And that has you in an absolute dizzy.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW to get thousands more you'd have to be earning around 85K  I doubt very seriously that someone who spends so much time pissin and moanin on here makes anything near that.
> 
> CHARTS: See How Much Of GOP Tax Cuts Will Go To The Middle Class
> 
> 
> 
> Because $85,000 is a lot in your mind?!?
> 
> No wonder you’re a low IQ Dumbocrat voter. You’re clearly a minimum wage worker if you find $85,000 to be some astounding, unattainable number.
Click to expand...



Bwaaa!  He was mean again!   BTW anyway you slice it it was anything But a Tax bill aimed at the middle class.  "I'm right! Cuz I got cartoons!"   Someone like you has no wealth unless you fell backwards into it.


----------



## Wickerthing

Here's some of the bullshit that was sold to Trump lovers.

Could Trump tax cut save up to $44,697 per family?


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*.


> The State Department announced late Friday it was withdrawing more than $200 million of taxpayer-funded aid from the Palestinian Authority after President Donald Trump ordered a review of the money in January. A top Palestinian leader reacted with rage.


Once again, putting America *first*.

Trump slashes Palestinian aid, saves taxpayers hundreds of millions. Palestinian leader lashes out.


----------



## P@triot

Ahahahahahaha! The winning continues...


WATCH: CNN asks Americans about Trump after Cohen, Manafort legal troubles. It gets ugly real fast.


----------



## frigidweirdo

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


Yeah, because he might not even make it through his first term.


----------



## AZGAL

Wickerthing said:


> That's all you've got? Like I said, a box filled with the stupid people. Toys for the Don to play with.


It really burns up your wicker man hysteria that INTELLIGENT people, not stupid people or Russians voted in this president- legally.


----------



## P@triot

frigidweirdo said:


> Yeah, because he might not even make it through his first term.


Well, that’s what happens when the left *loses* an election. They can’t accept the results.


----------



## AZGAL

It really is not about "the left" because it is really about a deep level of governmental corruption.


----------



## Slyhunter

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*.
> 
> 
> 
> The State Department announced late Friday it was withdrawing more than $200 million of taxpayer-funded aid from the Palestinian Authority after President Donald Trump ordered a review of the money in January. A top Palestinian leader reacted with rage.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, putting America *first*.
> 
> Trump slashes Palestinian aid, saves taxpayers hundreds of millions. Palestinian leader lashes out.
Click to expand...

need to keep slashing expenses until we are spending less than we make.


----------



## Wickerthing

AZGAL said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've got? Like I said, a box filled with the stupid people. Toys for the Don to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> It really burns up your wicker man hysteria that INTELLIGENT people, not stupid people or Russians voted in this president- legally.
Click to expand...


The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.  

Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.


----------



## Wickerthing

AZGAL said:


> It really is not about "the left" because it is really about a deep level of governmental corruption.



And while you are talking trash and pointing fingers, you're supporting the single most corrupt administration and party in history. Trump, Ross, Zinke, Manuchin, Pruitt, Manafort, Cohen, Collins, Hunter, Flynn, Page, Papa, Kushner, More Trumps, Wieselberg, Prince, Sessions, and on and on ad-nauseum.  But you can't see anything because you are indoctrinated to not believe your own eyes and ears.  Truth isn't truth.  Nothing burgers.  Fake news, Move along now, nothing to see here. They've done nothing wrong, everybody's just pickin' on em! Oh! Sweet Blindness.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Ahahahahahaha! The winning continues...
> 
> 
> WATCH: CNN asks Americans about Trump after Cohen, Manafort legal troubles. It gets ugly real fast.



All I saw was a bunch of cultists stammering to make excuses for REAL deep state corruption.  You actually think that clip exonerates the Trump camp?  LOL  He truly could shoot someone on Fifth Ave and nobody in his cult would give a shit.  Demanding blind obedience.  Now that's what I call leadership!


----------



## DOTR

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I see is a bunch of Trump ass kissers wetting their collective panties every time someone with a brain disagrees with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the problem. We’ve yet to see _anyone_ *with* *a* *brain* disagree with us. Someone with a brain _wouldn’t_ disagree with us. We’re the side with the brains (that’s why we don’t need government to provide for us like you do). We’re the side of independent thought (that’s why we don’t deny reality like you do).
> 
> Dude...you just proved it in your last post. You can’t even follow a simple conversation. I said “per year” and you claimed I didn’t. You’re a typical low IQ left-winger. That’s why you people need government to take care of you and provide for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You don't have a Bwain! No Bwain!"  You Missed two Words!  You have No Bwain!"  "Twump says anyone dat disagwees wif us is Low IQ!"    " Mr Wickerthing, Can you change my Huggie?"  " I can't take it!"  Why do he always make me Angwee?"  "He's a Bad Man!"  LOL  Fuckin' Baby.
Click to expand...


  You didn’t “miss two words”. You tried to distort reality by accusing a man of leaving out two words...which were right there for God and everyone to see.


----------



## DOTR

P@triot said:


> Ahahahahahaha! The winning continues...
> 
> 
> WATCH: CNN asks Americans about Trump after Cohen, Manafort legal troubles. It gets ugly real fast.



    CNN/ISIS continues to fail at its goal of seperating Trump from his voters.
   They could have asked “ in this great economy do you still support Trump”. Instead they tried “the witchunt got a few do you still support Trump”.
   And they still were disappointed. CNN is truly an enemy of the people and the people’s president.

Agenda-setting theory - Wikipedia


----------



## Wickerthing

DOTR said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I see is a bunch of Trump ass kissers wetting their collective panties every time someone with a brain disagrees with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the problem. We’ve yet to see _anyone_ *with* *a* *brain* disagree with us. Someone with a brain _wouldn’t_ disagree with us. We’re the side with the brains (that’s why we don’t need government to provide for us like you do). We’re the side of independent thought (that’s why we don’t deny reality like you do).
> 
> Dude...you just proved it in your last post. You can’t even follow a simple conversation. I said “per year” and you claimed I didn’t. You’re a typical low IQ left-winger. That’s why you people need government to take care of you and provide for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "You don't have a Bwain! No Bwain!"  You Missed two Words!  You have No Bwain!"  "Twump says anyone dat disagwees wif us is Low IQ!"    " Mr Wickerthing, Can you change my Huggie?"  " I can't take it!"  Why do he always make me Angwee?"  "He's a Bad Man!"  LOL  Fuckin' Baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn’t “miss two words”. You tried to distort reality by accusing a man of leaving out two words...which were right there for God and everyone up see.
Click to expand...



Up see?  Now, that's two words I didn't miss.  This is too easy.


----------



## Wickerthing

DOTR said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahaha! The winning continues...
> 
> 
> WATCH: CNN asks Americans about Trump after Cohen, Manafort legal troubles. It gets ugly real fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN/ISIS continues to fail at its goal of sepersting Trump from his voters.
> They could have asked “ in this great economy do you still support Trump”. Instead they tried “the witchunt got a few do you still support Trump”.
> And they still were disappointed. CNN is truely an enemy of the people and the people’s president.
> 
> Agenda-setting theory - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Here are some more words I didn't miss.  Sepersting?  Truely? Wichunt?  Yeah, you really got me good!  LOL  Try again.  But it's the non cultists that are low IQ?


----------



## Wickerthing

AZGAL said:


> It really is not about "the left" because it is really about a deep level of governmental corruption.



Couldn't agree more.  This white house is the most deeply corrupt gang in U.S. history.  Accent on Gang. You've noticed?  That's a start.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because he might not even make it through his first term.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that’s what happens when the left *loses* an election. They can’t accept the results.
Click to expand...


We all lost, you included.  You just don't see it.  Or more accurately, you don't want to see it.


----------



## DOTR

Wickerthing said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahaha! The winning continues...
> 
> 
> WATCH: CNN asks Americans about Trump after Cohen, Manafort legal troubles. It gets ugly real fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN/ISIS continues to fail at its goal of sepersting Trump from his voters.
> They could have asked “ in this great economy do you still support Trump”. Instead they tried “the witchunt got a few do you still support Trump”.
> And they still were disappointed. CNN is truely an enemy of the people and the people’s president.
> 
> Agenda-setting theory - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some more words I didn't miss.  Sepersting?  Truely? Wichunt?  Yeah, you really got me good!  LOL  Try again.  But it's the non cultists that are low IQ?
Click to expand...


   Easily fixed typos. See for yourself. So you were going to explain your claim that two words didn’t exist...which obviously and demonstrably did ? 
   Did you lie? Or was it just poor reading comprehension? With you I realize it could be both.


----------



## DOTR

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because he might not even make it through his first term.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that’s what happens when the left *loses* an election. They can’t accept the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all lost, you included.  You just don't see it.  Or more accurately, you don't want to see it.
Click to expand...


  Hey wickerthing...


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*.
> 
> 
> 
> The State Department announced late Friday it was withdrawing more than $200 million of taxpayer-funded aid from the Palestinian Authority after President Donald Trump ordered a review of the money in January. A top Palestinian leader reacted with rage.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, putting America *first*.
> 
> Trump slashes Palestinian aid, saves taxpayers hundreds of millions. Palestinian leader lashes out.
Click to expand...


Putting America first?  Was he putting Veterans first when he tried to hand the VA off to his doctor with zero experience and failing that, farmed it off to the head of a comic book company?  Or, when he installed an EPA head who set about to destroy the environment and abuse his office?  Tillerson had it right when he called him a moron.  But he's far more than just that,  he's a criminally corrupt moron.


----------



## Wickerthing

DOTR said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahaha! The winning continues...
> 
> 
> WATCH: CNN asks Americans about Trump after Cohen, Manafort legal troubles. It gets ugly real fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN/ISIS continues to fail at its goal of sepersting Trump from his voters.
> They could have asked “ in this great economy do you still support Trump”. Instead they tried “the witchunt got a few do you still support Trump”.
> And they still were disappointed. CNN is truely an enemy of the people and the people’s president.
> 
> Agenda-setting theory - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some more words I didn't miss.  Sepersting?  Truely? Wichunt?  Yeah, you really got me good!  LOL  Try again.  But it's the non cultists that are low IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily fixed typos. See for yourself. So you were going to explain your claim that two words didn’t exist...which obviously and demonstrably did ?
> Did you lie? Or was it just poor reading comprehension? With you I realize it could be both.
Click to expand...


If you're gonna call someone out on comprehension, you really should try to fix those "Typos."  I saw for myself and what I saw clearly was a lame attempt at trying to outsmart someone much smarter than you.


----------



## Wickerthing

DOTR said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because he might not even make it through his first term.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that’s what happens when the left *loses* an election. They can’t accept the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all lost, you included.  You just don't see it.  Or more accurately, you don't want to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey wickerthing...
> 
> View attachment 213164
Click to expand...


Wow!  Pictures!  Very good!  You got me!  Children........


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've got? Like I said, a box filled with the stupid people. Toys for the Don to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> It really burns up your wicker man hysteria that INTELLIGENT people, not stupid people or Russians voted in this president- legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
Click to expand...

So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because he might not even make it through his first term.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that’s what happens when the left *loses* an election. They can’t accept the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all lost, you included.  You just don't see it.  Or more accurately, you don't want to see it.
Click to expand...

lowest black unemployment ever,
Jobs, jobs, and more jobs.
we won.


----------



## Redfish

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because he might not even make it through his first term.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that’s what happens when the left *loses* an election. They can’t accept the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all lost, you included.  You just don't see it.  Or more accurately, you don't want to see it.
Click to expand...



in reality we all won in 2016, even you.  But your partisan ignorance will never allow you to admit the truth that the country is much better today than it would have been under old, sick, corrupt, lying, cheating hildebeast.


----------



## Wickerthing

Redfish said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because he might not even make it through his first term.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that’s what happens when the left *loses* an election. They can’t accept the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all lost, you included.  You just don't see it.  Or more accurately, you don't want to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality we all won in 2016, even you.  But your partisan ignorance will never allow you to admit the truth that the country is much better today than it would have been under old, sick, corrupt, lying, cheating hildebeast.
Click to expand...


I'm smarter than you will ever be so that horse hooey has zero effect on me, but nice try.


----------



## Wickerthing

Slyhunter said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've got? Like I said, a box filled with the stupid people. Toys for the Don to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> It really burns up your wicker man hysteria that INTELLIGENT people, not stupid people or Russians voted in this president- legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
Click to expand...


Is there a point somewhere in that statement?


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman.


Man, it isn’t downright frightening how *ignorant* you are of the facts. No such thing occurred. Even the Dumbocrats aren’t making that outrageous (and idiotic claim).

You really are an extreme partisan hack. Completely off the rails.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> And while you are talking trash and pointing fingers, you're supporting the single most corrupt administration


Uh...we’re *not* supporting the Obama Administration. 

Benghazi

Fast ‘n Furious

Lois Lerner/IRS

Iran hostage payoff

Sharyl Attkison/Media spying
There are about a dozen more but this is just getting boring now.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> in reality we all won in 2016, even you.  But your partisan ignorance will never allow you to admit the truth that the country is much better today than it would have been under old, sick, corrupt, lying, cheating hildebeast.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smarter than you will ever be so that horse hooey has zero effect on me, but nice try.
Click to expand...

Uh...I proved otherwise when you claimed I “never” said per year. You’re not even capable of reading what it is written and having a conversation about it. You’re in such a whipped up left-wing tizzy that you see only what you want to see and hear only what you want to hear.


----------



## Bush92

Wickerthing said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahaha! The winning continues...
> 
> 
> WATCH: CNN asks Americans about Trump after Cohen, Manafort legal troubles. It gets ugly real fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN/ISIS continues to fail at its goal of sepersting Trump from his voters.
> They could have asked “ in this great economy do you still support Trump”. Instead they tried “the witchunt got a few do you still support Trump”.
> And they still were disappointed. CNN is truely an enemy of the people and the people’s president.
> 
> Agenda-setting theory - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some more words I didn't miss.  Sepersting?  Truely? Wichunt?  Yeah, you really got me good!  LOL  Try again.  But it's the non cultists that are low IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily fixed typos. See for yourself. So you were going to explain your claim that two words didn’t exist...which obviously and demonstrably did ?
> Did you lie? Or was it just poor reading comprehension? With you I realize it could be both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're gonna call someone out on comprehension, you really should try to fix those "Typos."  I saw for myself and what I saw clearly was a lame attempt at trying to outsmart someone much smarter than you.
Click to expand...

Your a 100% dip shit.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> in reality we all won in 2016, even you.  But your partisan ignorance will never allow you to admit the truth that the country is much better today than it would have been under old, sick, corrupt, lying, cheating hildebeast.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smarter than you will ever be so that horse hooey has zero effect on me, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...I proved otherwise when you claimed I “never” said per year. You’re not even capable of reading what it is written and having a conversation about it. You’re in such a whipped up left-wing tizzy that you see only what you want to see and hear only what you want to hear.
Click to expand...


Again with the per year shit.  If that's all you've got for your personal tizzy, you've gotta get some new material.  
Wanna really get frazzled?  Watch what happens with your god, Agent Orange and his comrades in the future.  Now, that's something tizzy's are made of.  Me, I'll be smilin' and so excited that I'll probably miss three or more words in your half baked imaginary bullshit claims after that.


----------



## Wickerthing

Bush92 said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahahahaha! The winning continues...
> 
> 
> WATCH: CNN asks Americans about Trump after Cohen, Manafort legal troubles. It gets ugly real fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN/ISIS continues to fail at its goal of sepersting Trump from his voters.
> They could have asked “ in this great economy do you still support Trump”. Instead they tried “the witchunt got a few do you still support Trump”.
> And they still were disappointed. CNN is truely an enemy of the people and the people’s president.
> 
> Agenda-setting theory - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some more words I didn't miss.  Sepersting?  Truely? Wichunt?  Yeah, you really got me good!  LOL  Try again.  But it's the non cultists that are low IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily fixed typos. See for yourself. So you were going to explain your claim that two words didn’t exist...which obviously and demonstrably did ?
> Did you lie? Or was it just poor reading comprehension? With you I realize it could be both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're gonna call someone out on comprehension, you really should try to fix those "Typos."  I saw for myself and what I saw clearly was a lame attempt at trying to outsmart someone much smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a 100% dip shit.
Click to expand...


Hey, genius, that's "you're" a 100% dip shit.  If you're gonna insult me at least get the spelling right. Like I've said, it's easy for me to win a battle of wits when my opponent is unarmed.


----------



## ptbw forever

Wickerthing said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because he might not even make it through his first term.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that’s what happens when the left *loses* an election. They can’t accept the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all lost, you included.  You just don't see it.  Or more accurately, you don't want to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality we all won in 2016, even you.  But your partisan ignorance will never allow you to admit the truth that the country is much better today than it would have been under old, sick, corrupt, lying, cheating hildebeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm smarter than you will ever be so that horse hooey has zero effect on me, but nice try.
Click to expand...

You don’t resemble anything even remotely “smart” based on your simplistic posts.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while you are talking trash and pointing fingers, you're supporting the single most corrupt administration
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...we’re *not* supporting the Obama Administration.
> 
> Benghazi
> 
> Fast ‘n Furious
> 
> Lois Lerner/IRS
> 
> Iran hostage payoff
> 
> Sharyl Attkison/Media spying
> There are about a dozen more but this is just getting boring now.
Click to expand...


How many indictments?  How many guilty pleas?  Nice try with the cultist deflection. Trump's whole mob is going down and flippin' and floppin'!  It's a sight to see.


----------



## Wickerthing

ptbw forever said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because he might not even make it through his first term.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that’s what happens when the left *loses* an election. They can’t accept the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all lost, you included.  You just don't see it.  Or more accurately, you don't want to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in reality we all won in 2016, even you.  But your partisan ignorance will never allow you to admit the truth that the country is much better today than it would have been under old, sick, corrupt, lying, cheating hildebeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm smarter than you will ever be so that horse hooey has zero effect on me, but nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t resemble anything even remotely “smart” based on your simplistic posts.
Click to expand...


Simplistic answer to that dilemma, don't read em'


----------



## ptbw forever

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while you are talking trash and pointing fingers, you're supporting the single most corrupt administration
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...we’re *not* supporting the Obama Administration.
> 
> Benghazi
> 
> Fast ‘n Furious
> 
> Lois Lerner/IRS
> 
> Iran hostage payoff
> 
> Sharyl Attkison/Media spying
> There are about a dozen more but this is just getting boring now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many indictments?  How many guilty pleas?  Nice try with the cultist deflection. Trump's whole mob is going down and flippin' and floppin'!  It's a sight to see.
Click to expand...

How many indictments have to do with Trump, much less Russian collusion.

ZERO.


----------



## Wickerthing

ptbw forever said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while you are talking trash and pointing fingers, you're supporting the single most corrupt administration
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...we’re *not* supporting the Obama Administration.
> 
> Benghazi
> 
> Fast ‘n Furious
> 
> Lois Lerner/IRS
> 
> Iran hostage payoff
> 
> Sharyl Attkison/Media spying
> There are about a dozen more but this is just getting boring now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many indictments?  How many guilty pleas?  Nice try with the cultist deflection. Trump's whole mob is going down and flippin' and floppin'!  It's a sight to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many indictments have to do with Trump, much less Russian collusion.
> 
> ZERO.
Click to expand...


Patience, we got everybody around him and 13 of his Russian partners and the corral is gettin' smaller every day. He's gonna get branded with the Bar/M on his orange ass standing for Mueller property. It won't be long now.  Junior is next then Jared and then The Don.


----------



## DOTR

Wickerthing said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN/ISIS continues to fail at its goal of sepersting Trump from his voters.
> They could have asked “ in this great economy do you still support Trump”. Instead they tried “the witchunt got a few do you still support Trump”.
> And they still were disappointed. CNN is truely an enemy of the people and the people’s president.
> 
> Agenda-setting theory - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more words I didn't miss.  Sepersting?  Truely? Wichunt?  Yeah, you really got me good!  LOL  Try again.  But it's the non cultists that are low IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easily fixed typos. See for yourself. So you were going to explain your claim that two words didn’t exist...which obviously and demonstrably did ?
> Did you lie? Or was it just poor reading comprehension? With you I realize it could be both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're gonna call someone out on comprehension, you really should try to fix those "Typos."  I saw for myself and what I saw clearly was a lame attempt at trying to outsmart someone much smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a 100% dip shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, genius, that's "you're" a 100% dip shit.  If you're gonna insult me at least get the spelling right. Like I've said, it's easy for me to win a battle of wits when my opponent is unarmed.
Click to expand...


   Ignored for being a spelling pedant. And a pussy.


----------



## Bush92

Wickerthing said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while you are talking trash and pointing fingers, you're supporting the single most corrupt administration
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...we’re *not* supporting the Obama Administration.
> 
> Benghazi
> 
> Fast ‘n Furious
> 
> Lois Lerner/IRS
> 
> Iran hostage payoff
> 
> Sharyl Attkison/Media spying
> There are about a dozen more but this is just getting boring now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many indictments?  How many guilty pleas?  Nice try with the cultist deflection. Trump's whole mob is going down and flippin' and floppin'!  It's a sight to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many indictments have to do with Trump, much less Russian collusion.
> 
> ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patience, we got everybody around him and 13 of his Russian partners and the corral is gettin' smaller every day. He's gonna get branded with the Bar/M on his orange ass standing for Mueller property. It won't be long now.  Junior is next then Jared and then The Don.
Click to expand...

Or it will go nowhere. Which is what will happen...”fizzle....out.”


----------



## ptbw forever

Wickerthing said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while you are talking trash and pointing fingers, you're supporting the single most corrupt administration
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...we’re *not* supporting the Obama Administration.
> 
> Benghazi
> 
> Fast ‘n Furious
> 
> Lois Lerner/IRS
> 
> Iran hostage payoff
> 
> Sharyl Attkison/Media spying
> There are about a dozen more but this is just getting boring now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many indictments?  How many guilty pleas?  Nice try with the cultist deflection. Trump's whole mob is going down and flippin' and floppin'!  It's a sight to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many indictments have to do with Trump, much less Russian collusion.
> 
> ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patience, we got everybody around him and 13 of his Russian partners and the corral is gettin' smaller every day. He's gonna get branded with the Bar/M on his orange ass standing for Mueller property. It won't be long now.  Junior is next then Jared and then The Don.
Click to expand...

Partners?

I am absolutely sure Trump doesn’t know one of those Russians.


----------



## toobfreak

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Bush92

toobfreak said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 213361
Click to expand...

Awesome and true!


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've got? Like I said, a box filled with the stupid people. Toys for the Don to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> It really burns up your wicker man hysteria that INTELLIGENT people, not stupid people or Russians voted in this president- legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
Click to expand...

Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.


----------



## francoHFW

Slyhunter said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've got? Like I said, a box filled with the stupid people. Toys for the Don to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> It really burns up your wicker man hysteria that INTELLIGENT people, not stupid people or Russians voted in this president- legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
Click to expand...

A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.


----------



## Wickerthing

francoHFW said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really burns up your wicker man hysteria that INTELLIGENT people, not stupid people or Russians voted in this president- legally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
Click to expand...


Policies don't get elected.


----------



## Wickerthing

Slyhunter said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've got? Like I said, a box filled with the stupid people. Toys for the Don to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> It really burns up your wicker man hysteria that INTELLIGENT people, not stupid people or Russians voted in this president- legally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
Click to expand...


So, when it's proved that the Trump camp and the candidate himself were acting in concert with Putin's govt and Russian military intelligence to fix our elections to install Trump as an agent of Putin, that'll just be fine with you?


----------



## Wickerthing

ptbw forever said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while you are talking trash and pointing fingers, you're supporting the single most corrupt administration
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...we’re *not* supporting the Obama Administration.
> 
> Benghazi
> 
> Fast ‘n Furious
> 
> Lois Lerner/IRS
> 
> Iran hostage payoff
> 
> Sharyl Attkison/Media spying
> There are about a dozen more but this is just getting boring now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many indictments?  How many guilty pleas?  Nice try with the cultist deflection. Trump's whole mob is going down and flippin' and floppin'!  It's a sight to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many indictments have to do with Trump, much less Russian collusion.
> 
> ZERO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patience, we got everybody around him and 13 of his Russian partners and the corral is gettin' smaller every day. He's gonna get branded with the Bar/M on his orange ass standing for Mueller property. It won't be long now.  Junior is next then Jared and then The Don.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Partners?
> 
> I am absolutely sure Trump doesn’t know one of those Russians.
Click to expand...


Well then, the investigation should be shut down immediately because you've given your learned opinion that there's absolutely nothing to see here, right?  I've gotta say, that proves it right there.  Thanks.  Think of all the time and effort that could have been saved if only they had asked you first.


----------



## Wickerthing

DOTR said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more words I didn't miss.  Sepersting?  Truely? Wichunt?  Yeah, you really got me good!  LOL  Try again.  But it's the non cultists that are low IQ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily fixed typos. See for yourself. So you were going to explain your claim that two words didn’t exist...which obviously and demonstrably did ?
> Did you lie? Or was it just poor reading comprehension? With you I realize it could be both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're gonna call someone out on comprehension, you really should try to fix those "Typos."  I saw for myself and what I saw clearly was a lame attempt at trying to outsmart someone much smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a 100% dip shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, genius, that's "you're" a 100% dip shit.  If you're gonna insult me at least get the spelling right. Like I've said, it's easy for me to win a battle of wits when my opponent is unarmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignored for being a spelling pedant. And a pussy.
Click to expand...


It's hard to take anyone serious in their opinions on important matters when that person never took the time or effort to learn their own native language.  And if he's a big boy he doesn't need you to run interference for him.  Hey, at least you spelled pussy right.  Pass that knowledge along to the rest of the Trump Cult geniuses on here.


----------



## Redfish

Wickerthing said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> 
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policies don't get elected.
Click to expand...



no but successful ones get people reelected,  bad omen for dems this fall and in 2020.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

Tucker, knees news, the ultimate source.
Nothing like a piece of paper written by slave owners and slave rapists.
And you genuflect to this?


----------



## ph3iron

Meathead said:


> Whoa! He might, but then we used to hear that about Pajama Obama. Remember?


Jealous about his pussy grabbing?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
Click to expand...


Hey where are you ?


----------



## Wickerthing

Redfish said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policies don't get elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but successful ones get people reelected,  bad omen for dems this fall and in 2020.
Click to expand...


Hold that thought and we'll talk in November. But, you're not gonna like what we talk about. My guess is 32-37 seats in the Blue column.  And the Senate is not completely out of the question either.


----------



## Meathead

ph3iron said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! He might, but then we used to hear that about Pajama Obama. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous about his pussy grabbing?
Click to expand...

Well, you've seen Michelle.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And while you are talking trash and pointing fingers, you're supporting the single most corrupt administration
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...we’re *not* supporting the Obama Administration.
> 
> Benghazi
> 
> Fast ‘n Furious
> 
> Lois Lerner/IRS
> 
> Iran hostage payoff
> 
> Sharyl Attkison/Media spying
> There are about a dozen more but this is just getting boring now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many indictments?
Click to expand...

A testament to just how corrupt the Obama Administration was. Notice MaObama’s AG *didn’t* recuse himself from _any_ of the investigations into the Administration like Jeff Sessions did?

It’s hard to be “indicted” when you’re controlling the entire justice department and have stacked it with corrupt animals like yourself.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...I proved otherwise when you claimed I “never” said per year. You’re not even capable of reading what it is written and having a conversation about it. You’re in such a whipped up left-wing tizzy that you see only what you want to see and hear only what you want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the per year shit.  If that's all you've got for your personal tizzy, you've gotta get some new material.
Click to expand...

In all seriousness, I do see why you vote Dumbocrat. Your posts are astoundingly low IQ. You’re incapable of reading what is written, you give juvenile responses, you literally copy what others say back to them (see “tizzy” above), and you’re limited in your “arguments” (if one can call them that) to the really old and tired talking points that have been previously layed out for you by the left.

You’re just a traditional low income, low IQ, left-wing voter. I get it. I would probably do the same thing if I were in your shoes. I’m just thankful I’m not.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a piece of paper written by slave owners and slave rapists.
Click to expand...

It wasn’t wittten by “slave rapists”. That’s just what you were conditioned to believe (which illustrates how incredibly weak-minded you are). It was the greatest document ever written by the *greatest* men who _ever_ lived. And therein lies your problem. Like all losers on the left, you have a deep envy and hatred for anyone who has achieved something in life.

Don’t hate others because of your failures. Own your own failures. And acknowledge the successes of men far greater than you. That’s what a mature adult does. I guess that explains why there are no mature adults on the left.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...I proved otherwise when you claimed I “never” said per year. You’re not even capable of reading what it is written and having a conversation about it. You’re in such a whipped up left-wing tizzy that you see only what you want to see and hear only what you want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the per year shit.  If that's all you've got for your personal tizzy, you've gotta get some new material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all seriousness, I do see why you vote Dumbocrat. Your posts are astoundingly low IQ. You’re incapable of reading what is written, you give juvenile responses, you literally copy what others say back to them (see “tizzy” above), and you’re limited in your “arguments” (if one can call them that) to the really old and tired talking points that have been previously layed out for you by the left.
> 
> You’re just a traditional low income, low IQ, left-wing voter. I get it. I would probably do the same thing if I were in your shoes. I’m just thankful I’m not.
Click to expand...



Your Orange boy will be shown to be tied intricately to the Russian mob and all around him are those with ties to money laundering for that mob and you defend him and call others "Low IQ."  Why? Not because you believe that but because you are afraid that we are right, which BTW we are.  Mark my words.  We'll talk again when the whole truth is told.  You're not gonna like what we'll have to say.  I guarantee you. Meanwhile, keep talking through your ass because we who are not deaf and blind love the circus.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...I proved otherwise when you claimed I “never” said per year. You’re not even capable of reading what it is written and having a conversation about it. You’re in such a whipped up left-wing tizzy that you see only what you want to see and hear only what you want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the per year shit.  If that's all you've got for your personal tizzy, you've gotta get some new material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all seriousness, I do see why you vote Dumbocrat. Your posts are astoundingly low IQ. You’re incapable of reading what is written, you give juvenile responses, you literally copy what others say back to them (see “tizzy” above), and you’re limited in your “arguments” (if one can call them that) to the really old and tired talking points that have been previously layed out for you by the left.
> 
> You’re just a traditional low income, low IQ, left-wing voter. I get it. I would probably do the same thing if I were in your shoes. I’m just thankful I’m not.
Click to expand...


Layed out?  And you call me low IQ?  LOL


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Your Orange boy will be shown to be tied intricately to the Russian mob and all around him are those with ties to money laundering for that mob


Wow...a new outrageous accusation by you now. First it was Trump “colluded” with Russia to steal the election. Now he’s “tied” to the “Russian mob” and he laundered money with them?!?

Do you have National Security clearance? Where do you get such incredible inside information? And...how come you *never* cite that information? No links (ever).


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Orange boy will be shown to be tied intricately to the Russian mob and all around him are those with ties to money laundering for that mob
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...a new outrageous accusation by you now. First it was Trump “colluded” with Russia to steal the election. Now he’s “tied” to the “Russian mob” and he laundered money with them?!?
> 
> Do you have National Security clearance? Where do you get such incredible inside information? And...how come you *never* cite that information? No links (ever).
Click to expand...



I will be proven right.  The reason I know these things is that unlike you I can see very clearly what Trump is all about and his history shows his involvement with Russian Mobsters.  Like I've told you before, I'm a lot smarter than you will ever be.  That's just a fact.  Just watch and learn.  If I thought I could trust you to pay up, I'd bet the farm. It will be proven that Manafort, Stone, Trump, Junior, Wilbur Ross at Commerce, Cohen etc have ties to the Russian mob.  A while back when Trump almost filed bankruptcy and was desperate  because no US bank would lend to him, he cut deals with Putin and his boys to launder money skimmed off the top by Oligarchs and agreed to sell them hundreds of apts/condos in trump properties for more than their value to move money to the US.  Wilbur Ross was involved in that scheme to launder dough through real estate as evidenced by a property here in Florida that he brokered to sell to yet another Russian mobster for far more than it's worth so to move cash out of Russia and Ukraine to the US.  The property was bought for 40 mil and sold for 95 mil despite the fact that it was torn down a short time later because it was so mold ridden.  No inspection was performed because it wasn't really about a real estate deal at all.  It was money laundering plain and simple. If Mueller is allowed to complete his probe it will all come to light.  The dominoes will start to fall after Manafort's second trial on Sept 24th.  Prosecutors will introduce 1,500 exhibits and among them will be lots of evidence of Russian mob ties.  He wasn't Trumps unpaid Campaign Mgr because he's a philanthropist.


----------



## Wickerthing

Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."


----------



## Slyhunter

francoHFW said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really burns up your wicker man hysteria that INTELLIGENT people, not stupid people or Russians voted in this president- legally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
Click to expand...

Proof Chinese hacked Hillary email server.
SOURCES: China Hacked Hillary Clinton’s Private Email Server


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really burns up your wicker man hysteria that INTELLIGENT people, not stupid people or Russians voted in this president- legally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, when it's proved that the Trump camp and the candidate himself were acting in concert with Putin's govt and Russian military intelligence to fix our elections to install Trump as an agent of Putin, that'll just be fine with you?
Click to expand...

It's already proven that Hillary colluded with Russia to gather dirt on the Trump campaign. Arrest her ass.


----------



## francoHFW

Slyhunter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> 
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof Chinese hacked Hillary email server.
> SOURCES: China Hacked Hillary Clinton’s Private Email Server
Click to expand...

Garbage propaganda and who the hell cares?


----------



## Slyhunter

francoHFW said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof Chinese hacked Hillary email server.
> SOURCES: China Hacked Hillary Clinton’s Private Email Server
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage propaganda and who the hell cares?
Click to expand...

Who the hell cares who hacked the email server of the Secretary of State? Damn dude, everyone better fucking care.


----------



## Redfish

Wickerthing said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policies don't get elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but successful ones get people reelected,  bad omen for dems this fall and in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold that thought and we'll talk in November. But, you're not gonna like what we talk about. My guess is 32-37 seats in the Blue column.  And the Senate is not completely out of the question either.
Click to expand...



LOL, don't believe the pollsters, they told you Hillary could not lose, remember?


----------



## Redfish

Wickerthing said:


> Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."




none of that is illegal.  most of Hawaii is owned by Japanese and Chinese today.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."



Hey Blithering,

I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, 
TRUMP HAS NEVER BEEN BANKRUPT.  GOT A LINK?

when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, 
LINK?

Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  
GOT A LINK?

It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, 
CLAIRVOYANT TOO!  LINK?



Or is this just more "ass talk" from you?


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blithering,
> 
> I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy,
> TRUMP HAS NEVER BEEN BANKRUPT.  GOT A LINK?
> 
> when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters,
> LINK?
> 
> Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."
> GOT A LINK?
> 
> It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow,
> CLAIRVOYANT TOO!  LINK?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this just more "ass talk" from you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 213605
Click to expand...



Like I said, I love the circus.  Especially all the clowns.  BTW Don't you know the meaning of NEAR? All you have to do is pay attention and do some research and you'll see the truth for yourself. But you've gotta stay away from Fox and Infowars.  Gee, you've got imogees and pretty pictures, so you must be right.


----------



## Wickerthing

Redfish said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of that is illegal.  most of Hawaii is owned by Japanese and Chinese today.
Click to expand...


Money laundering is illegal.  You didn't know that?


----------



## Wickerthing

Redfish said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> 
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policies don't get elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but successful ones get people reelected,  bad omen for dems this fall and in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold that thought and we'll talk in November. But, you're not gonna like what we talk about. My guess is 32-37 seats in the Blue column.  And the Senate is not completely out of the question either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, don't believe the pollsters, they told you Hillary could not lose, remember?
Click to expand...



I make my own observations.  You cultists are incapable of doing that.


----------



## Wickerthing

Slyhunter said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> 
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, when it's proved that the Trump camp and the candidate himself were acting in concert with Putin's govt and Russian military intelligence to fix our elections to install Trump as an agent of Putin, that'll just be fine with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's already proven that Hillary colluded with Russia to gather dirt on the Trump campaign. Arrest her ass.
Click to expand...


Two attempted deflections away from the subject.  Nice try but it's lame.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blithering,
> 
> I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy,
> TRUMP HAS NEVER BEEN BANKRUPT.  GOT A LINK?
> 
> when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters,
> LINK?
> 
> Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."
> GOT A LINK?
> 
> It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow,
> CLAIRVOYANT TOO!  LINK?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this just more "ass talk" from you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 213605
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I love the circus.  Especially all the clowns.  BTW Don't you know the meaning of NEAR? All you have to do is pay attention and do some research and you'll see the truth for yourself. But you've gotta stay away from Fox and Infowars.  Gee, you've got imogees and pretty pictures, so you must be right.
Click to expand...



Hey Wickerhead,

*I can honestly say it is no joy even reading you much less responding*.  I have never seen anyone join a group and so quickly destroy all their credibility with nothing but strawman arguments, vacuous claims, and baseless "predictions," then so often try to change the subject and run from your own meat-headed comments with talk of circuses and clowns.  I don't even have cable TV much less watch Fox and my only exposure to Infowars is what I see posted here, but facts just don't matter to goons like you, you think your saying it makes it true, and despite a list of accomplishments that would have put Obama on people's shoulders in ticker-tape parades, you think you are fooling anyone with your constant drumbeat about how bad Trump is.  

Truth is that despite his constant antagonisms to the press and often self-generated criticisms, despite MANY times the opposition Obama ever faced, much less zero support from his party, Washington, government, and media, he still marches forward a NON-POLITICIAN with ZERO political experience making fools of politicians everywhere DOING JUST WHAT HE SAID HE WOULD DO where career politicians produce nothing but talk.

Better get a VERY big towel to last you through to about 2024.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blithering,
> 
> I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy,
> TRUMP HAS NEVER BEEN BANKRUPT.  GOT A LINK?
> 
> when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters,
> LINK?
> 
> Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."
> GOT A LINK?
> 
> It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow,
> CLAIRVOYANT TOO!  LINK?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this just more "ass talk" from you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 213605
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I love the circus.  Especially all the clowns.  BTW Don't you know the meaning of NEAR? All you have to do is pay attention and do some research and you'll see the truth for yourself. But you've gotta stay away from Fox and Infowars.  Gee, you've got imogees and pretty pictures, so you must be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wickerhead,
> 
> *I can honestly say it is no joy even reading you much less responding*.  I have never seen anyone join a group and so quickly destroy all their credibility with nothing but strawman arguments, vacuous claims, and baseless "predictions," then so often try to change the subject and run from your own meat-headed comments with talk of circuses and clowns.  I don't even have cable TV much less watch Fox and my only exposure to Infowars is what I see posted here, but facts just don't matter to goons like you, you think your saying it makes it true, and despite a list of accomplishments that would have put Obama on people's shoulders in ticker-tape parades, you think you are fooling anyone with your constant drumbeat about how bad Trump is.
> 
> Truth is that despite his constant antagonisms to the press and often self-generated criticisms, despite MANY times the opposition Obama ever faced, much less zero support from his party, Washington, government, and media, he still marches forward a NON-POLITICIAN with ZERO political experience making fools of politicians everywhere DOING JUST WHAT HE SAID HE WOULD DO where career politicians produce nothing but talk.
> 
> Better get a VERY big towel to last you through to about 2024.
Click to expand...



The only one's he's making fools of are those who are already fools, his supporters.  Like all of you Low IQ folks on here.  BTW you apparently don't know how to read because I said "near" twice when I referred to his near bankruptcy just before all the sales to Russians and the money laundering. Then you said he's never been bankrupt!  Well, he has. Several times. He doesn't like paying his bills and has used the big B at least three times.  I'll find it, one minute.  You like links so, Fact Check: Has Trump declared bankruptcy four or six times?

Hey, nice cartoons. Very intellectual.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blithering,
> 
> I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy,
> TRUMP HAS NEVER BEEN BANKRUPT.  GOT A LINK?
> 
> when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters,
> LINK?
> 
> Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."
> GOT A LINK?
> 
> It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow,
> CLAIRVOYANT TOO!  LINK?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this just more "ass talk" from you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 213605
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I love the circus.  Especially all the clowns.  BTW Don't you know the meaning of NEAR? All you have to do is pay attention and do some research and you'll see the truth for yourself. But you've gotta stay away from Fox and Infowars.  Gee, you've got imogees and pretty pictures, so you must be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wickerhead,
> 
> *I can honestly say it is no joy even reading you much less responding*.  I have never seen anyone join a group and so quickly destroy all their credibility with nothing but strawman arguments, vacuous claims, and baseless "predictions," then so often try to change the subject and run from your own meat-headed comments with talk of circuses and clowns.  I don't even have cable TV much less watch Fox and my only exposure to Infowars is what I see posted here, but facts just don't matter to goons like you, you think your saying it makes it true, and despite a list of accomplishments that would have put Obama on people's shoulders in ticker-tape parades, you think you are fooling anyone with your constant drumbeat about how bad Trump is.
> 
> Truth is that despite his constant antagonisms to the press and often self-generated criticisms, despite MANY times the opposition Obama ever faced, much less zero support from his party, Washington, government, and media, he still marches forward a NON-POLITICIAN with ZERO political experience making fools of politicians everywhere DOING JUST WHAT HE SAID HE WOULD DO where career politicians produce nothing but talk.
> 
> Better get a VERY big towel to last you through to about 2024.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one's he's making fools of are those who are already fools, his supporters.  Like all of you Low IQ folks on here.
Click to expand...


Yep, us "low IQ" folk, that's why my quotient is about 25 points above your average doctorate (the industry's claim, not mine), went through HS in 2 years, graduated in the Who's Who and was offered two college scholarships (actually, the second was an offer to work for a top university's computer lab where I could then continue my education there for free).  And here I am being told by YOU that we all have low IQs------  JUST BECAUSE WE DON'T BUY INTO YOUR BULLSHIT.

You are too much, man.  Thank you for the laugh though.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a piece of paper written by slave owners and slave rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn’t wittten by “slave rapists”. That’s just what you were conditioned to believe (which illustrates how incredibly weak-minded you are). It was the greatest document ever written by the *greatest* men who _ever_ lived. And therein lies your problem. Like all losers on the left, you have a deep envy and hatred for anyone who has achieved something in life.
> 
> Don’t hate others because of your failures. Own your own failures. And acknowledge the successes of men far greater than you. That’s what a mature adult does. I guess that explains why there are no mature adults on the left.
Click to expand...


Apologies, I'm a very grateful member of the 0.1%
Never voted left in my life.
I don't hate anyone.
I just have a laugh at our old white fart patriots sucking off then commie benefits.
Especially Ben for wanting to ban German immigrants
"They are swarthy can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
Are you seriously suggesting none of our founders didn't have or bang their slaves?


----------



## ph3iron

toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blithering,
> 
> I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy,
> TRUMP HAS NEVER BEEN BANKRUPT.  GOT A LINK?
> 
> when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters,
> LINK?
> 
> Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."
> GOT A LINK?
> 
> It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow,
> CLAIRVOYANT TOO!  LINK?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this just more "ass talk" from you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 213605
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I love the circus.  Especially all the clowns.  BTW Don't you know the meaning of NEAR? All you have to do is pay attention and do some research and you'll see the truth for yourself. But you've gotta stay away from Fox and Infowars.  Gee, you've got imogees and pretty pictures, so you must be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wickerhead,
> 
> *I can honestly say it is no joy even reading you much less responding*.  I have never seen anyone join a group and so quickly destroy all their credibility with nothing but strawman arguments, vacuous claims, and baseless "predictions," then so often try to change the subject and run from your own meat-headed comments with talk of circuses and clowns.  I don't even have cable TV much less watch Fox and my only exposure to Infowars is what I see posted here, but facts just don't matter to goons like you, you think your saying it makes it true, and despite a list of accomplishments that would have put Obama on people's shoulders in ticker-tape parades, you think you are fooling anyone with your constant drumbeat about how bad Trump is.
> 
> Truth is that despite his constant antagonisms to the press and often self-generated criticisms, despite MANY times the opposition Obama ever faced, much less zero support from his party, Washington, government, and media, he still marches forward a NON-POLITICIAN with ZERO political experience making fools of politicians everywhere DOING JUST WHAT HE SAID HE WOULD DO where career politicians produce nothing but talk.
> 
> Better get a VERY big towel to last you through to about 2024.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one's he's making fools of are those who are already fools, his supporters.  Like all of you Low IQ folks on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, us "low IQ" folk, that's why my quotient is about 25 points above your average doctorate (the industry's claim, not mine), went through HS in 2 years, graduated in the Who's Who and was offered two college scholarships (actually, the second was an offer to work for a top university's computer lab where I could then continue my education there for free).  And here I am being told by YOU that we all have low IQs------  JUST BECAUSE WE DON'T BUY INTO YOUR BULLSHIT.
> 
> You are too much, man.  Thank you for the laugh though.
Click to expand...

So what are you doing now?
Member of the 0.1 %?
Didn't you know this is a forum for old white farts sucking off their commie benefits?
Anyone who posts iMogies has to be smart


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blithering,
> 
> I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy,
> TRUMP HAS NEVER BEEN BANKRUPT.  GOT A LINK?
> 
> when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters,
> LINK?
> 
> Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."
> GOT A LINK?
> 
> It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow,
> CLAIRVOYANT TOO!  LINK?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this just more "ass talk" from you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 213605
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I love the circus.  Especially all the clowns.  BTW Don't you know the meaning of NEAR? All you have to do is pay attention and do some research and you'll see the truth for yourself. But you've gotta stay away from Fox and Infowars.  Gee, you've got imogees and pretty pictures, so you must be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wickerhead,
> 
> *I can honestly say it is no joy even reading you much less responding*.  I have never seen anyone join a group and so quickly destroy all their credibility with nothing but strawman arguments, vacuous claims, and baseless "predictions," then so often try to change the subject and run from your own meat-headed comments with talk of circuses and clowns.  I don't even have cable TV much less watch Fox and my only exposure to Infowars is what I see posted here, but facts just don't matter to goons like you, you think your saying it makes it true, and despite a list of accomplishments that would have put Obama on people's shoulders in ticker-tape parades, you think you are fooling anyone with your constant drumbeat about how bad Trump is.
> 
> Truth is that despite his constant antagonisms to the press and often self-generated criticisms, despite MANY times the opposition Obama ever faced, much less zero support from his party, Washington, government, and media, he still marches forward a NON-POLITICIAN with ZERO political experience making fools of politicians everywhere DOING JUST WHAT HE SAID HE WOULD DO where career politicians produce nothing but talk.
> 
> Better get a VERY big towel to last you through to about 2024.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one's he's making fools of are those who are already fools, his supporters.  Like all of you Low IQ folks on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, us "low IQ" folk, that's why my quotient is about 25 points above your average doctorate (the industry's claim, not mine), went through HS in 2 years, graduated in the Who's Who and was offered two college scholarships (actually, the second was an offer to work for a top university's computer lab where I could then continue my education there for free).  And here I am being told by YOU that we all have low IQs------  JUST BECAUSE WE DON'T BUY INTO YOUR BULLSHIT.
> 
> You are too much, man.  Thank you for the laugh though.
Click to expand...


What industry claimed that?  You either have a high IQ or you don't. You can claim to be a fuckin' kangaroo on here.  I think that's closer to the truth. I'm not buying all your bullshit.  Smart people don't need cartoons to make their point. That's what little babies do. BTW my IQ is 140.


----------



## francoHFW

Slyhunter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof Chinese hacked Hillary email server.
> SOURCES: China Hacked Hillary Clinton’s Private Email Server
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage propaganda and who the hell cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell cares who hacked the email server of the Secretary of State? Damn dude, everyone better fucking care.
Click to expand...

This is garbage propaganda... There is no evidence behind it it's just b*******, super duper dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

ph3iron said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Blithering,
> 
> I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy,
> TRUMP HAS NEVER BEEN BANKRUPT.  GOT A LINK?
> 
> when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters,
> LINK?
> 
> Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."
> GOT A LINK?
> 
> It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow,
> CLAIRVOYANT TOO!  LINK?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this just more "ass talk" from you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 213605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I love the circus.  Especially all the clowns.  BTW Don't you know the meaning of NEAR? All you have to do is pay attention and do some research and you'll see the truth for yourself. But you've gotta stay away from Fox and Infowars.  Gee, you've got imogees and pretty pictures, so you must be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wickerhead,
> 
> *I can honestly say it is no joy even reading you much less responding*.  I have never seen anyone join a group and so quickly destroy all their credibility with nothing but strawman arguments, vacuous claims, and baseless "predictions," then so often try to change the subject and run from your own meat-headed comments with talk of circuses and clowns.  I don't even have cable TV much less watch Fox and my only exposure to Infowars is what I see posted here, but facts just don't matter to goons like you, you think your saying it makes it true, and despite a list of accomplishments that would have put Obama on people's shoulders in ticker-tape parades, you think you are fooling anyone with your constant drumbeat about how bad Trump is.
> 
> Truth is that despite his constant antagonisms to the press and often self-generated criticisms, despite MANY times the opposition Obama ever faced, much less zero support from his party, Washington, government, and media, he still marches forward a NON-POLITICIAN with ZERO political experience making fools of politicians everywhere DOING JUST WHAT HE SAID HE WOULD DO where career politicians produce nothing but talk.
> 
> Better get a VERY big towel to last you through to about 2024.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only one's he's making fools of are those who are already fools, his supporters.  Like all of you Low IQ folks on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, us "low IQ" folk, that's why my quotient is about 25 points above your average doctorate (the industry's claim, not mine), went through HS in 2 years, graduated in the Who's Who and was offered two college scholarships (actually, the second was an offer to work for a top university's computer lab where I could then continue my education there for free).  And here I am being told by YOU that we all have low IQs------  JUST BECAUSE WE DON'T BUY INTO YOUR BULLSHIT.
> 
> You are too much, man.  Thank you for the laugh though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you doing now?
> Member of the 0.1 %?
> Didn't you know this is a forum for old white farts sucking off their commie benefits?
> Anyone who posts iMogies has to be smart
Click to expand...

80% Republican this message board is.


----------



## francoHFW

Redfish said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> 
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policies don't get elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but successful ones get people reelected,  bad omen for dems this fall and in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold that thought and we'll talk in November. But, you're not gonna like what we talk about. My guess is 32-37 seats in the Blue column.  And the Senate is not completely out of the question either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, don't believe the pollsters, they told you Hillary could not lose, remember?
Click to expand...

Before GOP Big Mouth James Comey opened his mouth... Seems like two or three percent of Hillary's lead was Trump supporters misleading pollsters...


----------



## francoHFW

Wickerthing said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only hysterical folks I see on here are you cult members who can't debate the issues without a bunch o' baby shit. .  BTW, nobody ever said that Russians voted in our elections. They worked in concert with folks in the Trump camp to influence gullible people to vote for a madman. And you fell for it apparently.  But there's really no excuse to continue to ignore the obvious corruption and subservience to Putin.
> 
> Helsinki should have been the wake-up call of all wake-up calls but even that wasn't enough of a clue for all of you high IQ folks.
> 
> 
> 
> So next time the Russians give their money to shell American corporations who then place the ads then it's perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere in that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude we get involve in other countries elections all the damn time, it was only a matter of time before someone did it to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tragedy that Hillary didn't get elected, let's say that her policies didn't get elected. 25 years of phony scandals, Russians hacking, and always silly American corporate Media. And mainly Big Mouth Republican James Comey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Policies don't get elected.
Click to expand...

That's the major problem here... People get elected on b******* gossip propaganda and people don't know the actual policies of the parties. Well, Republicans don't, they just know the phony scandals and Misinformation...


----------



## Wickerthing

Pecker's tabloid ran phony stories about horrible Hillary and the wonders of Trump.  We all know that some folks actually read and believe that stuff.  What's scariest is that there are probably a number of folks who voted based on that kind of shit and many of them were first time voters.  I guess we can consider ourselves lucky that an alien from Zolton wasn't on the ballot or a Kardasian.


----------



## Wickerthing

On second thought, maybe not so much.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> What industry claimed that?



The IQ ratings industry.  There are a few different ratings methods, some obsolete (for instance, they no longer use the terms idiot, imbecile and moron;  those originally belonged to specific IQ ranges, and if you look into it you will see that studies show the average doctorate has an IQ of around 125.



> Smart people don't need cartoons to make their point.



Thanks for letting us know.  Personally, I like to make posts visually and graphically interesting for the reader, USMB gives us the tools, use them.  As to your claim of 140, I doubt it.  You have too many cognitive breaks in your reasoning.  If you do have a gifted IQ, it is hampered by organic brain damage or sociopathic or other low order problems.  EG:  you have totally sidestepped the real topic and never answered the request to links to ANY of the wild claims you made:

Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time

You might be a high functioning autistic?  At any rate, it takes more than smarts on paper;  intelligence is also a function of being able to effectively APPLY your reasoning to your environment as a function of accurately relating to reality, and if you follow your threads, you'll find about 80%-90% of replies here find your comments HALF-COCKED.

My guess:  you didn't make it out of combat with all your wits intact.  Too bad.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



Only if failure is considered success.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What industry claimed that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ ratings industry.  There are a few different ratings methods, some obsolete (for instance, they no longer use the terms idiot, imbecile and moron;  those originally belonged to specific IQ ranges, and if you look into it you will see that studies show the average doctorate has an IQ of around 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart people don't need cartoons to make their point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know.  Personally, I like to make posts visually and graphically interesting for the reader, USMB gives us the tools, use them.  As to your claim of 140, I doubt it.  You have too many cognitive breaks in your reasoning.  If you do have a gifted IQ, it is hampered by organic brain damage or sociopathic or other low order problems.  EG:  you have totally sidestepped the real topic and never answered the request to links to ANY of the wild claims you made:
> 
> Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time
> 
> You might be a high functioning autistic?  At any rate, it takes more than smarts on paper;  intelligence is also a function of being able to effectively APPLY your reasoning to your environment as a function of accurately relating to reality, and if you follow your threads, you'll find about 80%-90% of replies here find your comments HALF-COCKED.
> 
> My guess:  you didn't make it out of combat with all your wits intact.  Too bad.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself that you're a genius.  Yet you can't decipher what has been  right in front of you for a year and a half.  All you have is bullshit and bluster.  I guess one could say you can't find fault in a kindred spirit. And your reference to my combat is just an attempt to rattle me.  I don't rattle.  Your cartoons, childish insults, imogees, and claims of massive intellect are simply signs of personal insecurity and envy.  With the accent on simple.  Good try though, for a child.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What industry claimed that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ ratings industry.  There are a few different ratings methods, some obsolete (for instance, they no longer use the terms idiot, imbecile and moron;  those originally belonged to specific IQ ranges, and if you look into it you will see that studies show the average doctorate has an IQ of around 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart people don't need cartoons to make their point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know.  Personally, I like to make posts visually and graphically interesting for the reader, USMB gives us the tools, use them.  As to your claim of 140, I doubt it.  You have too many cognitive breaks in your reasoning.  If you do have a gifted IQ, it is hampered by organic brain damage or sociopathic or other low order problems.  EG:  you have totally sidestepped the real topic and never answered the request to links to ANY of the wild claims you made:
> 
> Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time
> 
> You might be a high functioning autistic?  At any rate, it takes more than smarts on paper;  intelligence is also a function of being able to effectively APPLY your reasoning to your environment as a function of accurately relating to reality, and if you follow your threads, you'll find about 80%-90% of replies here find your comments HALF-COCKED.
> 
> My guess:  you didn't make it out of combat with all your wits intact.  Too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself that you're a genius.  Yet you can't decipher what has been  right in front of you for a year and a half.  All you have is bullshit and bluster.  I guess one could say you can't find fault in a kindred spirit. And your reference to my combat is just an attempt to rattle me.  I don't rattle.  Your cartoons, childish insults, imogees, and claims of massive intellect are simply signs of personal insecurity and envy.  With the accent on simple.  Good try though, for a child.
Click to expand...



I'm not trying to prove or convince anyone of anything.  Couldn't care less what you think.  Was just saying because you made such a stupid comment.  In fact, I don't even particularly consider myself especially smart, just that people like you are such total flaming anal jackasses.


----------



## edward37

Votto said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.
> 
> All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.
> 
> I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Neither party likes him, nor does the press
Click to expand...

Trump is bonkers as are his dotards


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What industry claimed that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ ratings industry.  There are a few different ratings methods, some obsolete (for instance, they no longer use the terms idiot, imbecile and moron;  those originally belonged to specific IQ ranges, and if you look into it you will see that studies show the average doctorate has an IQ of around 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart people don't need cartoons to make their point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know.  Personally, I like to make posts visually and graphically interesting for the reader, USMB gives us the tools, use them.  As to your claim of 140, I doubt it.  You have too many cognitive breaks in your reasoning.  If you do have a gifted IQ, it is hampered by organic brain damage or sociopathic or other low order problems.  EG:  you have totally sidestepped the real topic and never answered the request to links to ANY of the wild claims you made:
> 
> Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time
> 
> You might be a high functioning autistic?  At any rate, it takes more than smarts on paper;  intelligence is also a function of being able to effectively APPLY your reasoning to your environment as a function of accurately relating to reality, and if you follow your threads, you'll find about 80%-90% of replies here find your comments HALF-COCKED.
> 
> My guess:  you didn't make it out of combat with all your wits intact.  Too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself that you're a genius.  Yet you can't decipher what has been  right in front of you for a year and a half.  All you have is bullshit and bluster.  I guess one could say you can't find fault in a kindred spirit. And your reference to my combat is just an attempt to rattle me.  I don't rattle.  Your cartoons, childish insults, imogees, and claims of massive intellect are simply signs of personal insecurity and envy.  With the accent on simple.  Good try though, for a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to prove or convince anyone of anything.  Couldn't care less what you think.  Was just saying because you made such a stupid comment.  In fact, I don't even particularly consider myself especially smart, just that people like you are such total flaming anal jackasses.
Click to expand...



Oh, sure.  Those self-serving accolades in your post where you went on about your overall brilliance was just making small talk. Do you actually think you're not transparent?  LOL   BTW, I agree with you.  I don't consider you especially smart either and I'm sure others feel the same way when they see your immature, stamp your feet and hold your breath attempts at debate.  
You are very much like your idol. When you can't cope with a formidable challenger, you boast, insult and blame others for your weakness.  I apologize for upsetting you so much because you feel so threatened by me.
Oh! That's right, you couldn't care less what I think.  LOL


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> The reason I know these things is that unlike you I can see very clearly what Trump is all about


Let’s set aside for a moment the fact that your sentence there is structured like it was done by a 6-year old. How does one go from “I can see what he is all about” to “he is tied to the Russian mob”?

Seriously, you’re like a hysterical liberal woman. You’re in a tizzy just throwing shit out there. Either post something _credible_ that ties Donald Trump to the Russian mafia or shut the fuck up. You sound like an idiot, you’ve destroyed your own credibility, and everyone is laughing at you.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."


Hey snowflake...it is *not* illegal to do business with Russia or the citizens of Russia. Billions of people all over the world do it _every_ day. You’re a hysterical left-wing woman right now. You need to take a deep breath because you are seriously losing your grip on reality right now. You’re in full-blown Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Money laundering is illegal.


Not according to the Clinton’s. They’ve turned that shit into an art form.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> I make my own observations.


And there it is, folks. Wickerthing isn’t the least bit interested in *facts*. He “*makes* his own observations” (ie makes up his own version of reality).


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> The only one's he's making fools of are those who are already fools, his supporters.  Like all of you Low IQ folks on here.


Once again, additional evidence that Wickerthing is a low IQ, Dumbocrat voter. He takes what everyone else says and repeats it back to them. He is literally incapable of forming his own thoughts (which is exactly why he parrots the progressive talking points). Go through this thread - I explained why he was a “low IQ” Dumbocrat voter. Ever since then, he has latched onto that phrase (as he has others).


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> I just have a laugh at our old white fart patriots sucking off then commie benefits.


Me too. They are called “progressives”. Unfortunately though, they are also young, black, etc.


ph3iron said:


> Are you seriously suggesting none of our founders didn't have or bang their slaves?


First of all, there literally isn’t a single ounce of evidence in world history that would even suggest (much less prove), that any of our founders ever raped a slave. None. When the left desperately attempted to revive the political assassination attempt by their side of the aisle that Thomas Jefferson fathered a child with Sally Hemings (a slave) in a weak and pathetic attempt to justify Bill Clinton’s adultery while he was in office, *DNA exonerated* Jefferson.

It’s such a shame that you were so easy for the left to dupe. Whatever the left feeds, you’re willing to swallow - no questions asked. But, that’s what makes one a progressive. People who question things and think for themselves are called “conservatives”.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> BTW my IQ is 140.


  

That’s why you make minimum wage, uh?


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Hold that thought and we'll talk in November. But, you're not gonna like what we talk about. My guess is 32-37 seats in the Blue column.  And the Senate is not completely out of the question either.


Keep talking shit, stupid. You’re struggling to even maintain incumbent seats. 

MT-Sen: New poll shows surprising turn in Montana Senate race and the ‘blue wave’


----------



## Wickerthing

Another guy who doesn't care what I think.  LOL Another guy who can't handle debate without childish insults and deflections away from the subject.  But But Hillary!   Another one who projects the things he's guilty of onto others who dare to actually see through the lies and the coincidences piled one upon the other.    

Examples of his projecting:  He supports Trump yet talks about others not being interested in "facts." 
 Accuses others of parroting "talking points" as he uses "Low IQ, But Hillary, Trump Derangement Syndrome, Crime is not illegal, (that's probably my favorite) 

Detractors, not Trump, are losing their grip on reality, They, not Trump, make their own separate realities.  They don't agree and fail to fall in lock step with Trump like he has so obviously done so therefore they are Snowflakes, Hysterical Women, Low IQ, 

 I need to take a deep breath because he is upset and throwing a childish tantrum, I'm a this and I'm a that because I see what's obvious and he is blinded by his total capitulation to a madman.  I called his bullshit out as the immature ramblings that they are and therefore I write like a six year old. 

I can see the evidence that's right in front of me and so I should "shut the fuck up."  He doesn't care for what I've got to say so the "whole World" is laughing at me.  It's really amazing to see total indoctrination at work on a person who should know better.  His hero acts like a schoolyard bully and an over-age brat with the thinnest of skins, and so he has adopted that same posture. 

And just like an immature and out-gunned brat, when his so-called intellect fails him, he employs such adult tactics as cartoons and imogees with silly facial expressions and reveals himself to be the same little brat that he so admires in the President.  

He is a prime example of how effective it has been to desensitize America to outright lying and attacks on justice, attacks on the rule of law, American institutions, and reality itself.  

The time has come to tell his hero, Agent Orange, (Putin's code name for Trump) You're Fired!


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> And just like an immature and out-gunned brat, when his so-called intellect fails him, he employs such adult tactics as cartoons and *imogees* with silly facial expressions


“Imogees” 

That would be “emojis”. You’d think someone with 140 IQ would know that.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just like an immature and out-gunned brat, when his so-called intellect fails him, he employs such adult tactics as cartoons and *imogees* with silly facial expressions
> 
> 
> 
> “Imogees”
> 
> That would be “emojis”. You’d think someone with 140 IQ would know that.
Click to expand...


I don't use em'. Whatever they're called.  They're for little kids, like you. Not surprised you know all about them.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> I don't use em'.


The apostrophe would come before “em”, not after. I’m surprised a guy with a 140 IQ doesn’t know that.


> I don’t use *‘em*


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just like an immature and out-gunned brat, when his so-called intellect fails him, he employs such adult tactics as cartoons and *imogees* with silly facial expressions
> 
> 
> 
> “Imogees”
> 
> That would be “emojis”. You’d think someone with 140 IQ would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't use em'. Whatever they're called.  They're for little kids, like you. Not surprised you know all about them.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you’re in such a tizzy over all of the Trump winning that you can’t think straight?


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> What industry claimed that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The IQ ratings industry.  There are a few different ratings methods, some obsolete (for instance, they no longer use the terms idiot, imbecile and moron;  those originally belonged to specific IQ ranges, and if you look into it you will see that studies show the average doctorate has an IQ of around 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart people don't need cartoons to make their point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know.  Personally, I like to make posts visually and graphically interesting for the reader, USMB gives us the tools, use them.  As to your claim of 140, I doubt it.  You have too many cognitive breaks in your reasoning.  If you do have a gifted IQ, it is hampered by organic brain damage or sociopathic or other low order problems.  EG:  you have totally sidestepped the real topic and never answered the request to links to ANY of the wild claims you made:
> 
> Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time
> 
> You might be a high functioning autistic?  At any rate, it takes more than smarts on paper;  intelligence is also a function of being able to effectively APPLY your reasoning to your environment as a function of accurately relating to reality, and if you follow your threads, you'll find about 80%-90% of replies here find your comments HALF-COCKED.
> 
> My guess:  you didn't make it out of combat with all your wits intact.  Too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're trying to convince yourself that you're a genius.  Yet you can't decipher what has been  right in front of you for a year and a half.  All you have is bullshit and bluster.  I guess one could say you can't find fault in a kindred spirit. And your reference to my combat is just an attempt to rattle me.  I don't rattle.  Your cartoons, childish insults, imogees, and claims of massive intellect are simply signs of personal insecurity and envy.  With the accent on simple.  Good try though, for a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to prove or convince anyone of anything.  Couldn't care less what you think.  Was just saying because you made such a stupid comment.  In fact, I don't even particularly consider myself especially smart, just that people like you are such total flaming anal jackasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sure.  Those self-serving accolades in your post where you went on about your overall brilliance was just making small talk. Do you actually think you're not transparent?  LOL   BTW, I agree with you.  I don't consider you especially smart either and I'm sure others feel the same way when they see your immature, stamp your feet and hold your breath attempts at debate.
> You are very much like your idol. When you can't cope with a formidable challenger, you boast, insult and blame others for your weakness.  I apologize for upsetting you so much because you feel so threatened by me.
> Oh! That's right, you couldn't care less what I think.  LOL
Click to expand...


Hey Wickerbrain,

Do you EVER STFU and simply respond to the OP's topic at all like even an 8th grader and answer the fricking questions you raised in post 1200 about:

*I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, *
TRUMP HAS NEVER BEEN BANKRUPT. GOT A LINK?

*when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, *
LINK?

*Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia." *
GOT A LINK?

*It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, *
CLAIRVOYANT TOO! LINK?

or is it always nothing but listening to your talking out of your backdoor like the asshat you really are?  Either provide _SOMETHING_ to support your stupid jackass claims just ONE TIME or STFU.    Everyone here is tired of your brain-damaged halitosis.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> I don't use em'.


You know what else you don’t use? Facts. Logic. Reason. Critical thinking. Objectivity. Rationale.


----------



## Redfish

Wickerthing said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  BTW that Florida deal was for a Trump owned property. And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of that is illegal.  most of Hawaii is owned by Japanese and Chinese today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money laundering is illegal.  You didn't know that?
Click to expand...



There was no money laundering by any Trump companies.  However, what do you call it when Russians put 450 million into the Clinton foundation, and that money manages somehow to wind up in the Clinton crime family bank accounts?  How about bribery and treason?

What do you call it when the Clinton foundation collected donations for Haiti hurricane relief and that money also ended up in the Clinton accounts, and not in Haiti?   Corruption, fraud?


----------



## Wickerthing

So, we've got deflection to the Clintons, childish tantrums, more cartoons and accusations of not being "factual."  I love it.  Keep it coming, cultists.  Gee, why do you sound so much alike?  Can't imagine.  You folks need some new material because what you've got could qualify for handicap parking.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> So, we've got deflection to the Clintons, childish tantrums, more cartoons and accusations of not being "factual."  I love it.  Keep it coming, cultists.  Gee, why do you sound so much alike?  Can't imagine.  You folks need some new material because what you've got could qualify for handicap parking.




What we have is an assclown who says things with no ability to ever support his claims, always deflects away from the real topic by calling every effort to pin him down a deflection, a tantrum or some other put down against the PERSON making the argument rather than the argument itself hoping to avoid addressing the issue, avoids the accomplishments of Trump or the crimes of Hillary and Obama like the plague because he knows he cannot defend or explain them, lives in his own cult all the while calling the real world "cultist, and then can't imagine why so many people all say the SAME THINGS about him when he's the only common denominator!


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use em'.
> 
> 
> 
> The apostrophe would come before “em”, not after. I’m surprised a guy with a 140 IQ doesn’t know that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t use *‘em*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This is all you've got?  Probably took you hours to do the research. Keep em' comin'


toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we've got deflection to the Clintons, childish tantrums, more cartoons and accusations of not being "factual."  I love it.  Keep it coming, cultists.  Gee, why do you sound so much alike?  Can't imagine.  You folks need some new material because what you've got could qualify for handicap parking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we have is an assclown who says things with no ability to ever support his claims, always deflects away from the real topic by calling every effort to pin him down a deflection, a tantrum or some other put down against the PERSON making the argument rather than the argument itself hoping to avoid addressing the issue, avoids the accomplishments of Trump or the crimes of Hillary and Obama like the plague because he knows he cannot defend or explain them, lives in his own cult all the while calling the real world "cultist, and then can't imagine why so many people all say the SAME THINGS about him when he's the only common denominator!
Click to expand...


Watch and learn. Everything I've said will be shown as truth.  You people are so impatient!  Again, nice try with the deflection to Hillary and Obama.  Cult behavior, pure and simple.  Trump attacks the Constitution from multiple angles in plain sight and you call them accomplishments.  That's some 150 you've got there.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use em'.
> 
> 
> 
> The apostrophe would come before “em”, not after. I’m surprised a guy with a 140 IQ doesn’t know that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t use *‘em*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all you've got?  Probably took you hours to do the research. Keep em' comin'
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we've got deflection to the Clintons, childish tantrums, more cartoons and accusations of not being "factual."  I love it.  Keep it coming, cultists.  Gee, why do you sound so much alike?  Can't imagine.  You folks need some new material because what you've got could qualify for handicap parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What we have is an assclown who says things with no ability to ever support his claims, always deflects away from the real topic by calling every effort to pin him down a deflection, a tantrum or some other put down against the PERSON making the argument rather than the argument itself hoping to avoid addressing the issue, avoids the accomplishments of Trump or the crimes of Hillary and Obama like the plague because he knows he cannot defend or explain them, lives in his own cult all the while calling the real world "cultist, and then can't imagine why so many people all say the SAME THINGS about him when he's the only common denominator!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Again, nice try with the deflection to Hillary and Obama.


It's not a deflection to try to stay on topic as the two worst people most useful as a reference by which to gauge others by.



> Trump attacks the Constitution from multiple angles in plain sight.


Mental damage, friend, it was OBAMA not Trump who was stopped by the Supreme Court, what was it----  3, 4, 5 times? for stepping WAY OUTSIDE his constitutional authority?  Trump?  ZERO.  You keep talking about waiting to see your fantasies come true, why wait when we can already see what a total clown you are right now, clever in your own mind, not a single thing you say true yet.


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use em'.
> 
> 
> 
> The apostrophe would come before “em”, not after. I’m surprised a guy with a 140 IQ doesn’t know that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t use *‘em*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all you've got?  Probably took you hours to do the research. Keep em' comin'
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we've got deflection to the Clintons, childish tantrums, more cartoons and accusations of not being "factual."  I love it.  Keep it coming, cultists.  Gee, why do you sound so much alike?  Can't imagine.  You folks need some new material because what you've got could qualify for handicap parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What we have is an assclown who says things with no ability to ever support his claims, always deflects away from the real topic by calling every effort to pin him down a deflection, a tantrum or some other put down against the PERSON making the argument rather than the argument itself hoping to avoid addressing the issue, avoids the accomplishments of Trump or the crimes of Hillary and Obama like the plague because he knows he cannot defend or explain them, lives in his own cult all the while calling the real world "cultist, and then can't imagine why so many people all say the SAME THINGS about him when he's the only common denominator!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nice try with the deflection to Hillary and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a deflection to try to stay on topic as the two worst people most useful as a reference by which to gauge others by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump attacks the Constitution from multiple angles in plain sight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental damage, friend, it was OBAMA not Trump who was stopped by the Supreme Court, what was it----  3, 4, 5 times? for stepping WAY OUTSIDE his constitutional authority?  Trump?  ZERO.  You keep talking about waiting to see your fantasies come true, why wait when we can already see what a total clown you are right now, clever in your own mind, not a single thing you say true yet.
Click to expand...


Accent on Yet. Like I told you, patience..... Man, for somebody who claims not to care what I think, you sure care what I think.  BTW  "By which to gauge others by?"  Keep em' comin' there 150.


----------



## toobfreak

Wickerthing said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use em'.
> 
> 
> 
> The apostrophe would come before “em”, not after. I’m surprised a guy with a 140 IQ doesn’t know that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t use *‘em*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all you've got?  Probably took you hours to do the research. Keep em' comin'
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we've got deflection to the Clintons, childish tantrums, more cartoons and accusations of not being "factual."  I love it.  Keep it coming, cultists.  Gee, why do you sound so much alike?  Can't imagine.  You folks need some new material because what you've got could qualify for handicap parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What we have is an assclown who says things with no ability to ever support his claims, always deflects away from the real topic by calling every effort to pin him down a deflection, a tantrum or some other put down against the PERSON making the argument rather than the argument itself hoping to avoid addressing the issue, avoids the accomplishments of Trump or the crimes of Hillary and Obama like the plague because he knows he cannot defend or explain them, lives in his own cult all the while calling the real world "cultist, and then can't imagine why so many people all say the SAME THINGS about him when he's the only common denominator!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nice try with the deflection to Hillary and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a deflection to try to stay on topic as the two worst people most useful as a reference by which to gauge others by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump attacks the Constitution from multiple angles in plain sight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental damage, friend, it was OBAMA not Trump who was stopped by the Supreme Court, what was it----  3, 4, 5 times? for stepping WAY OUTSIDE his constitutional authority?  Trump?  ZERO.  You keep talking about waiting to see your fantasies come true, why wait when we can already see what a total clown you are right now, clever in your own mind, not a single thing you say true yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accent on Yet. Like I told you, patience..... Man, for somebody who claims not to care what I think, you sure care what I think.  BTW  "By which to gauge others by?"  Keep em' comin' there 150.
Click to expand...



Hey JismFace,
Anyone can predict most anything into the future!  Guess what?  I predict that one day the Atlantic Ocean will disappear!  Just you wait!


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


President Donald Trump campaigned on the promise that he would prevent companies from laying off American workers in favor of cheaper foreign labor.

So far, he hasn’t delivered. Companies are laying off workers due to foreign competition at a pace of roughly 90,000 per year since Trump’s election.

That’s slightly above the average of 87,000 workers displaced annually in the five years before Trump took office


----------



## Wickerthing

toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use em'.
> 
> 
> 
> The apostrophe would come before “em”, not after. I’m surprised a guy with a 140 IQ doesn’t know that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t use *‘em*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is all you've got?  Probably took you hours to do the research. Keep em' comin'
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we've got deflection to the Clintons, childish tantrums, more cartoons and accusations of not being "factual."  I love it.  Keep it coming, cultists.  Gee, why do you sound so much alike?  Can't imagine.  You folks need some new material because what you've got could qualify for handicap parking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What we have is an assclown who says things with no ability to ever support his claims, always deflects away from the real topic by calling every effort to pin him down a deflection, a tantrum or some other put down against the PERSON making the argument rather than the argument itself hoping to avoid addressing the issue, avoids the accomplishments of Trump or the crimes of Hillary and Obama like the plague because he knows he cannot defend or explain them, lives in his own cult all the while calling the real world "cultist, and then can't imagine why so many people all say the SAME THINGS about him when he's the only common denominator!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nice try with the deflection to Hillary and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a deflection to try to stay on topic as the two worst people most useful as a reference by which to gauge others by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump attacks the Constitution from multiple angles in plain sight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental damage, friend, it was OBAMA not Trump who was stopped by the Supreme Court, what was it----  3, 4, 5 times? for stepping WAY OUTSIDE his constitutional authority?  Trump?  ZERO.  You keep talking about waiting to see your fantasies come true, why wait when we can already see what a total clown you are right now, clever in your own mind, not a single thing you say true yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accent on Yet. Like I told you, patience..... Man, for somebody who claims not to care what I think, you sure care what I think.  BTW  "By which to gauge others by?"  Keep em' comin' there 150.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JismFace,
> Anyone can predict most anything into the future!  Guess what?  I predict that one day the Atlantic Ocean will disappear!  Just you wait!
Click to expand...


Insults and cartoons.  Just what would be expected from a 150 genius. LOL  BTW the big difference between your prediction and mine is that we'll be here to see mine and there will be a lot less salt left behind.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Watch and learn. Everything I've said *will* *be* shown as *truth*.


Bingo! It’s *not* “truth” now. He just accidentally admitted that he’s making shit up (hence the reason he is unable to provide a link).


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch and learn. Everything I've said *will* *be* shown as *truth*.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! It’s *not* “truth” now. He just accidentally admitted that he’s making shit up (hence the reason he is unable to provide a link).
Click to expand...


The Trump team claims there is no truth, remember?   Like I've said, be patient and you'll see.  I don't accidentally do anything.  You cultists are so compromised that Trump and co. are attacking the Constitution constantly and right under your noses and you're more concerned about apostrophes.  And then you think you're smart enough to take me on? 

Links are worthless because for every truth there are a thousand untruths that folks like you will grasp onto to avoid admitting how clueless you truly are. What I've told you is TRUE and you will soon see.  Do a little research on Trump's history and only from sources other than Breitbart, Infowars and Fox.  His ties to Russia and money laundering are there for you to see. 

His activities after all US banks shut him out will be enlightening if you are open to the real truth.  All this childish "gotcha" stuff aside, there is a mountain of evidence of his ties to the Russian mob in NY since the 80's.  And, you'll also see how JR. related to the press that after the last bankruptcy filing,  that "most of the money coming in to the Trump Org is from Russia."  And Trump has denied he had any such business ties and especially during the lead-up to the election.  The Russian Mafia, unlike the mob in the US is tied directly to Putin's govt. Anything but an adversarial relationship. Haven't you geniuses ever asked yourselves why Trump trashes every member of the Dept of Justice and the FBI and the Fourth Estate yet is so deferential to Putin?  Do the math without the blinders on.  But you won't, will you.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Yeah he seems to be on track for that title.


----------



## Wickerthing

Patriot, here's something else for you to ignore. 

trumps money from russia - Yahoo Search Results


----------



## Wickerthing

You like links?

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...661.0..0j35i39k1j0i131k1j0i10k1.0.Li2DScddjlk


----------



## Wickerthing

This is from 7 years BEFORE his thoughts of candidacy.  Before "FakeNews"  LOL 
Yeah, I'm a this and I'm a that.  If you need more, I've got it.  No, I'm not clairvoyant. I don't have to be.


----------



## Wickerthing

Are those crickets that I hear?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have a laugh at our old white fart patriots sucking off then commie benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. They are called “progressives”. Unfortunately though, they are also young, black, etc.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting none of our founders didn't have or bang their slaves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, there literally isn’t a single ounce of evidence in world history that would even suggest (much less prove), that any of our founders ever raped a slave. None. When the left desperately attempted to revive the political assassination attempt by their side of the aisle that Thomas Jefferson fathered a child with Sally Hemings (a slave) in a weak and pathetic attempt to justify Bill Clinton’s adultery while he was in office, *DNA exonerated* Jefferson.
> 
> It’s such a shame that you were so easy for the left to dupe. Whatever the left feeds, you’re willing to swallow - no questions asked. But, that’s what makes one a progressive. People who question things and think for themselves are called “conservatives”.
Click to expand...


Apologies, as I said I'm a member of the 0.1% who never voted for a dem in my life
I thought I was a liberal.
Latin, free, "for the individual and small gov"
These dreaded uppity nixxers again. Welfare queens next
I guess you didn't see the welfare Mississippi toothless white boy on YouTube?
You mean you're not on SS? I thought all us old white fart posters had so empty lives we have lots of time to whine on here


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have a laugh at our old white fart patriots sucking off then commie benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. They are called “progressives”. Unfortunately though, they are also young, black, etc.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting none of our founders didn't have or bang their slaves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, there literally isn’t a single ounce of evidence in world history that would even suggest (much less prove), that any of our founders ever raped a slave. None. When the left desperately attempted to revive the political assassination attempt by their side of the aisle that Thomas Jefferson fathered a child with Sally Hemings (a slave) in a weak and pathetic attempt to justify Bill Clinton’s adultery while he was in office, *DNA exonerated* Jefferson.
> 
> It’s such a shame that you were so easy for the left to dupe. Whatever the left feeds, you’re willing to swallow - no questions asked. But, that’s what makes one a progressive. People who question things and think for themselves are called “conservatives”.
Click to expand...


Yup DNA dupes me every time. I guess the 6 kids were consensual?
The Illegitimate Children of American Presidents
I guess you don't believe Ben said "Germans are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs" either.
Sound familiar in these immigrant times?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one's he's making fools of are those who are already fools, his supporters.  Like all of you Low IQ folks on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, additional evidence that Wickerthing is a low IQ, Dumbocrat voter. He takes what everyone else says and repeats it back to them. He is literally incapable of forming his own thoughts (which is exactly why he parrots the progressive talking points). Go through this thread - I explained why he was a “low IQ” Dumbocrat voter. Ever since then, he has latched onto that phrase (as he has others).
Click to expand...

Dumbocrat?
The limit of your old age humor?
I preferred lesbian daughters in the White House.
A bit more imaginative


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> Hey snowflake...it is *not* illegal to do business with Russia or the citizens of Russia. Billions of people all over the world do it _every_ day. You’re a hysterical left-wing woman right now. You need to take a deep breath because you are seriously losing your grip on reality right now. You’re in full-blown Trump Derangement Syndrome.
Click to expand...

Conned from the Clinton DS. Very imaginative.
It's not illegal to do business, only when it's purpose is to affect our system.
I presume you know the original snowflakes?
Slavery days white boys.
It's dangerous to spout words you don't know the meaning of.
Patience on mueller.
Sweaty treys Benghazi took 3 years


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> Hey snowflake...it is *not* illegal to do business with Russia or the citizens of Russia. Billions of people all over the world do it _every_ day. You’re a hysterical left-wing woman right now. You need to take a deep breath because you are seriously losing your grip on reality right now. You’re in full-blown Trump Derangement Syndrome.
Click to expand...

Apologies, I thought it was copied from Clinton.
It was bush
"The coinage is traced to Bush *derangement syndrome*, a phrase coined by Charles Krauthammer in 2003, during the presidency of George W. Bush, and *defined* by Krauthammer as "the acute onset of paranoia in otherwise normal people in reaction to the policies, the presidency – nay – the very existence of George W. Bush."
Nothing like original research


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> It's not illegal to do business, only when it's purpose is to affect our system.


Well the only people who did that were the Dumbocrats (specifically Hitlery Clinton and Barack Obama).

Who purchased the *fake* “Trump Dossier” (specifically designed to ‘affect our system’) from the Russians? Oh yeah - Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats!!!

Who brought Russian attorney Natalia Veselnitskaya into the U.S. _without_ a Visa under “special circumstances”? The Obama Administration!

Like all on the left, you have absolutely no interest in facts.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> This is from 7 years BEFORE his thoughts of candidacy.  Before "FakeNews"  LOL
> Yeah, I'm a this and I'm a that.  If you need more, I've got it.  No, I'm not clairvoyant. I don't have to be.


Dumb ass...besides being a fake quote...it is *not* illegal to do business with Russia (or China, or Venezuela, etc.). You continue to take your stupidity to unprecedented levels.


----------



## Obama2020

P@triot said:


> Dumb ass...besides being a fake quote...it is *not* illegal to do business with Russia (or China, or Venezuela, etc.). You continue to take your stupidity to unprecedented levels.



Yeah not illegal. Never was illegal and that's really not the point. But when you put the Trump Jr. statement against the following video.... maybe, just maybe (I seriously doubt it) you'll get the point.
lol... get it now?


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> How many indictments?  How many guilty pleas?


Like I said, the Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_. Thank God for organizations like Judicial Watch to uncover this kind of corruption (and to educate nitwits such as yourself).

BREAKING: JUDICIAL WATCH BOMBSHELL=> FISA Court Held NO HEARINGS on Carter Page Warrants


----------



## Wickerthing

Ya know, maybe I am clairvoyant.  Because I knew you would deny the undeniable and deflect to someone who IS NOT President or the subject of the thread or my posts. But I'm the dumbass.  LOL  You are so far up his orange ass that you probably couldn't read the evidence unless he unzipped.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many indictments?  How many guilty pleas?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_. Thank God for organizations like Judicial Watch to uncover this kind of corruption (and to educate nitwits such as yourself).
> 
> BREAKING: JUDICIAL WATCH BOMBSHELL=> FISA Court Held NO HEARINGS on Carter Page Warrants
Click to expand...


I gotta give you credit, you didn't use Fox, Breitbart or Infowars for your link, you found yet another right wing rag.  That's some good journalism.  It's the kind of so-called press that Fake News is made of. You ignore every major legit source and search for someone to agree with you.  I didn't just give you a link, I gave you a hundred links but you believe the one with "Russia Collusion Fairy Tale" in the masthead. Brilliant.


----------



## Wickerthing

Gee, I wonder where toobfreak has been.  Probably in graduate school.  LOL  Maybe he'll learn how to read and then he can find a link to agree with him, too. Hey 150!  Where are yooooooo?


----------



## hazlnut

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



You so-called Constitutionalists are phonies.

You don't like Article III -- because you can't control the outcome -- Judges on both sides don't always do what parties want (only Judges appointed by Dems get accused of activism)

And where were you when the GOP Senate put the constitution on hold in 2016 and refused to allow the sitting President to fill a vacant seat.  Don't tell me you bought the shit Ted Cruz pulled from his ass?


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many indictments?  How many guilty pleas?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the Obama Administration was the most corrupt administration in U.S. _history_. Thank God for organizations like Judicial Watch to uncover this kind of corruption (and to educate nitwits such as yourself).
> 
> BREAKING: JUDICIAL WATCH BOMBSHELL=> FISA Court Held NO HEARINGS on Carter Page Warrants
Click to expand...


The following Federal District Court judges signed off on the wiretapping of Mr. Page: Judges Rosemary Collyer, Michael Mosman, Anne C. Conway and Raymond J. Dearie._* All were appointed by Republican presidents.
*_
That's some Dem conspiracy you've got there. BTW there were THREE other extension requests with additional info to support each extension filed and those judges agreed.  The original warrant included that the Steele dossier was something that could hurt the Trump campaign. The court considered that and issued the warrant based on OTHER info contained in the warrant that outlined Russia's targeting of US persons including Mr Page. Each subsequent renewal warrant was based on additional info that came to light because of the investigation.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> The following Federal District Court judges signed off on the wiretapping of Mr. Page: Judges Rosemary Collyer, Michael Mosman, Anne C. Conway and Raymond J. Dearie._* All were appointed by Republican presidents.*_


I’m trying to figure out if you have point here? All of the entrenched Republicans vehemently opposed *President Trump* as much as the Dumbocrats. Which made the American people love him all the more. They were tired of the corruption and career politicians.


----------



## Wickerthing

Obama2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass...besides being a fake quote...it is *not* illegal to do business with Russia (or China, or Venezuela, etc.). You continue to take your stupidity to unprecedented levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not illegal. Never was illegal and that's really not the point. But when you put the Trump Jr. statement against the following video.... maybe, just maybe (I seriously doubt it) you'll get the point.
> lol... get it now?
Click to expand...


Doing business is indeed legal, but laundering money for a foreign adversary isn't.  And funneling money from an adversary or any foreign entity into a political campaign is a felony.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> That's some Dem conspiracy you've got there.


Snowflake, the judges didn’t bring the request before themselves. It was the corrupt people of the Obama Administration that brought *fake* information from *Russia* before the FISA court.

Every time there is a connection to Russia, it comes from the Clinton’s and the Obama’s. Amazing.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Doing business is indeed legal, but laundering money for a foreign adversary isn't.


And yet laundering money from a foreign adversary is exactly what the Clinton’s didn’t through the hilarious “Clinton Foundation” (whose sole purpose is to bring in money for the Clinton’s and then launder it for the Clinton’s).


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following Federal District Court judges signed off on the wiretapping of Mr. Page: Judges Rosemary Collyer, Michael Mosman, Anne C. Conway and Raymond J. Dearie._* All were appointed by Republican presidents.*_
> 
> 
> 
> I’m trying to figure out if you have point here? All of the entrenched Republicans vehemently opposed *President Trump* as much as the Dumbocrats. Which made the American people love him all the more. They were tired of the corruption and career politicians.
Click to expand...


So the Republican FISA court wanted to hurt Trump and so they approved a warrant that would have never come to light without being leaked by other republicans and didn't at that time have anything to do with Trump?  They should have instead, under that logic, ignored the fact that a foreign adversary was recruiting US persons to effect our elections because later the INTEL committee, chaired by Reps would reveal the inv.?  LOL


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing business is indeed legal, but laundering money for a foreign adversary isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet laundering money from a foreign adversary is exactly what the Clinton’s didn’t through the hilarious “Clinton Foundation” (whose sole purpose is to bring in money for the Clinton’s and then launder it for the Clinton’s).
Click to expand...


Hey, snowball,  I gave you hundreds of links that shows Trump's ties to the Russian mob and Putin.  And you respond by ignoring all that and deflecting to Obama and Clinton?  You are a hopeless cultist, and a total fool.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Hey, snowball,  I gave you hundreds of links that shows Trump's ties to the Russian mob and Putin.


A hundred links? Interesting. I haven’t seen one. I’m not saying you haven’t posted one, I’m just saying I haven’t seen one. If you posed 100, you’d think I would have seen one or two by now.


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch and learn. Everything I've said *will* *be* shown as *truth*.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! It’s *not* “truth” now. He just accidentally admitted that he’s making shit up (hence the reason he is unable to provide a link).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Trump team claims there is no truth, remember?   Like I've said, be patient and you'll see.  I don't accidentally do anything.  You cultists are so compromised that Trump and co. are attacking the Constitution constantly and right under your noses and you're more concerned about apostrophes.  And then you think you're smart enough to take me on?
> 
> Links are worthless because for every truth there are a thousand untruths that folks like you will grasp onto to avoid admitting how clueless you truly are. What I've told you is TRUE and you will soon see.  Do a little research on Trump's history and only from sources other than Breitbart, Infowars and Fox.  His ties to Russia and money laundering are there for you to see.
> 
> His activities after all US banks shut him out will be enlightening if you are open to the real truth.  All this childish "gotcha" stuff aside, there is a mountain of evidence of his ties to the Russian mob in NY since the 80's.  And, you'll also see how JR. related to the press that after the last bankruptcy filing,  that "most of the money coming in to the Trump Org is from Russia."  And Trump has denied he had any such business ties and especially during the lead-up to the election.  The Russian Mafia, unlike the mob in the US is tied directly to Putin's govt. Anything but an adversarial relationship. Haven't you geniuses ever asked yourselves why Trump trashes every member of the Dept of Justice and the FBI and the Fourth Estate yet is so deferential to Putin?  Do the math without the blinders on.  But you won't, will you.
Click to expand...

Dude empty proselytizing is going to get you nowhere. You're saying a whole lot of nothing. Spewing hot air with no proof or backup.


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> This is from 7 years BEFORE his thoughts of candidacy.  Before "FakeNews"  LOL
> Yeah, I'm a this and I'm a that.  If you need more, I've got it.  No, I'm not clairvoyant. I don't have to be.


So you think it's illegal to do business in or with Russians?
How will they ever become a part of the solution, vs the problem, if they aren't in business with people outside of their country?


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass...besides being a fake quote...it is *not* illegal to do business with Russia (or China, or Venezuela, etc.). You continue to take your stupidity to unprecedented levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not illegal. Never was illegal and that's really not the point. But when you put the Trump Jr. statement against the following video.... maybe, just maybe (I seriously doubt it) you'll get the point.
> lol... get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing business is indeed legal, but laundering money for a foreign adversary isn't.  And funneling money from an adversary or any foreign entity into a political campaign is a felony.
Click to expand...

Then why aren't you bitching about Clinton? Hypocrite.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, snowball,  I gave you hundreds of links that shows Trump's ties to the Russian mob and Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> A hundred links? Interesting. I haven’t seen one. I’m not saying you haven’t posted one, I’m just saying I haven’t seen one. If you posed 100, you’d think I would have seen one or two by now.
Click to expand...


Post 1250-1251


----------



## Wickerthing

Slyhunter said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass...besides being a fake quote...it is *not* illegal to do business with Russia (or China, or Venezuela, etc.). You continue to take your stupidity to unprecedented levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not illegal. Never was illegal and that's really not the point. But when you put the Trump Jr. statement against the following video.... maybe, just maybe (I seriously doubt it) you'll get the point.
> lol... get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing business is indeed legal, but laundering money for a foreign adversary isn't.  And funneling money from an adversary or any foreign entity into a political campaign is a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't you bitching about Clinton? Hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Clinton isn't President and has zero to do with this thread.  That's all you cultists have is defecting to Clinton or Obama.  I guess if I voted for a madman I'd not want to discuss it either.  Nice try though.


----------



## Wickerthing

Slyhunter said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from 7 years BEFORE his thoughts of candidacy.  Before "FakeNews"  LOL
> Yeah, I'm a this and I'm a that.  If you need more, I've got it.  No, I'm not clairvoyant. I don't have to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think it's illegal to do business in or with Russians?
> How will they ever become a part of the solution, vs the problem, if they aren't in business with people outside of their country?
Click to expand...


Stay ignorant.  It will save you from some jarring realizations.  If Helsinki didn't teach you anything, then the situation is hopeless.  BTW Russia and Putin have no desire to be part of what you think is a solution.  Their only desire is to destroy every western democracy and Agent Orange is their ticket to that show.  They and you have successfully installed an asset of Putin in the Whitehouse.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing business is indeed legal, but laundering money for a foreign adversary isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet laundering money from a foreign adversary is exactly what the Clinton’s didn’t through the hilarious “Clinton Foundation” (whose sole purpose is to bring in money for the Clinton’s and then launder it for the Clinton’s).
Click to expand...


You like to point out little nitpicky things like apostrophes to avoid reality and yet you type the mother of all Freudian slips.  I've gotta call you on this one because it's quite telling and very funny.  

_*"And yet laundering money from a foreign adversary is exactly what the Clinton’s didn’t through the hilarious “Clinton Foundation”*_


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not illegal to do business, only when it's purpose is to affect our system.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the only people who did that were the Dumbocrats (specifically Hitlery Clinton and Barack Obama).
> 
> Who purchased the *fake* “Trump Dossier” (specifically designed to ‘affect our system’) from the Russians? Oh yeah - Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats!!!
> 
> Who brought Russian attorney Natalia Veselnitskaya into the U.S. _without_ a Visa under “special circumstances”? The Obama Administration!
> 
> Like all on the left, you have absolutely no interest in facts.
Click to expand...


How come you post such garbage?

FACT.
A republican group first financed the dossier. Gateway pundit didn't tell you that?

Dumbocrats, hitlery!? 
? Is this the extent of your imagination?
Let me guess, zero college, white old fart sucking off his commie SS Medicare benefits?


----------



## ph3iron

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing business is indeed legal, but laundering money for a foreign adversary isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet laundering money from a foreign adversary is exactly what the Clinton’s didn’t through the hilarious “Clinton Foundation” (whose sole purpose is to bring in money for the Clinton’s and then launder it for the Clinton’s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to point out little nitpicky things like apostrophes to avoid reality and yet you type the mother of all Freudian slips.  I've gotta call you on this one because it's quite telling and very funny.
> 
> _*"And yet laundering money from a foreign adversary is exactly what the Clinton’s didn’t through the hilarious “Clinton Foundation”*_
Click to expand...

Strange the Clinton foundation was A rated.
Trump foundation, fined and shut down?
Except for his portrait for his golf club


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass...besides being a fake quote...it is *not* illegal to do business with Russia (or China, or Venezuela, etc.). You continue to take your stupidity to unprecedented levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not illegal. Never was illegal and that's really not the point. But when you put the Trump Jr. statement against the following video.... maybe, just maybe (I seriously doubt it) you'll get the point.
> lol... get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing business is indeed legal, but laundering money for a foreign adversary isn't.  And funneling money from an adversary or any foreign entity into a political campaign is a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why aren't you bitching about Clinton? Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton isn't President and has zero to do with this thread.  That's all you cultists have is defecting to Clinton or Obama.  I guess if I voted for a madman I'd not want to discuss it either.  Nice try though.
Click to expand...

You are a hypocrite you expect out of Trump things you never expected out of Hillary when she was in power, or Obama.


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from 7 years BEFORE his thoughts of candidacy.  Before "FakeNews"  LOL
> Yeah, I'm a this and I'm a that.  If you need more, I've got it.  No, I'm not clairvoyant. I don't have to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think it's illegal to do business in or with Russians?
> How will they ever become a part of the solution, vs the problem, if they aren't in business with people outside of their country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay ignorant.  It will save you from some jarring realizations.  If Helsinki didn't teach you anything, then the situation is hopeless.  BTW Russia and Putin have no desire to be part of what you think is a solution.  Their only desire is to destroy every western democracy and Agent Orange is their ticket to that show.  They and you have successfully installed an asset of Putin in the Whitehouse.
Click to expand...

How do you know that, you claiming your psychic and can read their minds or are you talking out your ass again? 
My guess would be that Russia simply wants to be viewed as a powerful country with as much say in World governing as the US has. China wants power of their section of the globe and I doubt they want to conquer us either for reasons other than they want us out of their section of the globe.


----------



## JimH52

trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.


----------



## Slyhunter

JimH52 said:


> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.


That would be Obama.
Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.


----------



## JimH52

Slyhunter said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
Click to expand...


Right....Dick

Poll: Barack Obama Was the Greatest President of Our Lifetime

You dumb f_ck.....


----------



## Wickerthing

Slyhunter said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
Click to expand...


I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.


----------



## JimH52

ph3iron said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing business is indeed legal, but laundering money for a foreign adversary isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet laundering money from a foreign adversary is exactly what the Clinton’s didn’t through the hilarious “Clinton Foundation” (whose sole purpose is to bring in money for the Clinton’s and then launder it for the Clinton’s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to point out little nitpicky things like apostrophes to avoid reality and yet you type the mother of all Freudian slips.  I've gotta call you on this one because it's quite telling and very funny.
> 
> _*"And yet laundering money from a foreign adversary is exactly what the Clinton’s didn’t through the hilarious “Clinton Foundation”*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange the Clinton foundation was A rated.
> Trump foundation, fined and shut down?
> Except for his portrait for his golf club
Click to expand...


The portrait he had painted of himself with foundation money shows you what a nutcase he is....


----------



## Stormy Daniels

In order for Donald to be remembered as the greatest President of all time you have to start keeping track in 2018 and destroy the world with nuclear war by Christmas 2019.  Even then, he has some serious competition from the local 4H clubs.


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
Click to expand...

The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.


----------



## Wickerthing

Slyhunter said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
Click to expand...


So, what else is new?  He is blameless for everything he does because of cultists like yourself not holding him accountable.  But that won't be a problem for Mueller.  The DON and his fellow mobsters are going down!


----------



## ph3iron

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing business is indeed legal, but laundering money for a foreign adversary isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet laundering money from a foreign adversary is exactly what the Clinton’s didn’t through the hilarious “Clinton Foundation” (whose sole purpose is to bring in money for the Clinton’s and then launder it for the Clinton’s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like to point out little nitpicky things like apostrophes to avoid reality and yet you type the mother of all Freudian slips.  I've gotta call you on this one because it's quite telling and very funny.
> 
> _*"And yet laundering money from a foreign adversary is exactly what the Clinton’s didn’t through the hilarious “Clinton Foundation”*_
Click to expand...


Why was the foundation rated A?
And Don the cons shut down and fined?
Did you go to trump u?


----------



## SmokeALib

Wickerthing said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what else is new?  He is blameless for everything he does because of cultists like yourself not holding him accountable.  But that won't be a problem for Mueller.  The DON and his fellow mobsters are going down!
Click to expand...

In your marxist dreams.


----------



## ph3iron

Slyhunter said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
Click to expand...


Like appointing white  supremists to courts and giving money to us filthy rich.?
Might help if you knew the def of liberal.
For the individual and small gov.
No Latin in high school?
You do know the jobs filled in his first year was the worst in 6 years.?
Quit watching knees new, the more you watch the more uninformed you get the survey said


----------



## JimH52

Slyhunter said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
Click to expand...


Just how many of his present or past associates have pled guilty...been convicted....been indicted....or granted immunity for their cooperation?  Would it be a dozen....two dozen?

The trump criminal regime is on its last legs.


----------



## Wickerthing

SmokeALib said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what else is new?  He is blameless for everything he does because of cultists like yourself not holding him accountable.  But that won't be a problem for Mueller.  The DON and his fellow mobsters are going down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your marxist dreams.
Click to expand...


No.  In reality.  You remember reality, the conditions that used to exist in American govt prior to the delusionist-in-chief.


----------



## Wickerthing

JimH52 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just how many of his present or past associates have pled guilty...been convicted....been indicted....or granted immunity for their cooperation?  Would it be a dozen....two dozen?
> 
> The trump criminal regime is on its last legs.
Click to expand...


Yeah, these cult crazies remind me of a sixties song by The Fifth Dimension~ Oh! Sweet Blindness.


----------



## The Purge

Wickerthing said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what else is new?  He is blameless for everything he does because of cultists like yourself not holding him accountable.  But that won't be a problem for Mueller.  The DON and his fellow mobsters are going down!
Click to expand...

Don't  know how Don does it but millions have him...


----------



## SmokeALib

Wickerthing said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just how many of his present or past associates have pled guilty...been convicted....been indicted....or granted immunity for their cooperation?  Would it be a dozen....two dozen?
> 
> The trump criminal regime is on its last legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, these cult crazies remind me of a sixties song by The Fifth Dimension~ Oh! Sweet Blindness.
Click to expand...

Keep them hands out Taker.


----------



## JimH52

The most corrupt regime in US history....taking orders from Moscow.


----------



## Wickerthing

Shit, he's out of His Mind so he can't be in anyone else's.  He's a danger to America and someday when or if you wake up you'll realize that.


----------



## Wickerthing

SmokeALib said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just how many of his present or past associates have pled guilty...been convicted....been indicted....or granted immunity for their cooperation?  Would it be a dozen....two dozen?
> 
> The trump criminal regime is on its last legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, these cult crazies remind me of a sixties song by The Fifth Dimension~ Oh! Sweet Blindness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep them hands out Taker.
Click to expand...


Man, he's got you cold.  He owns you as much as Putin owns him.  Now, we just need a Curly to round out the trio.


----------



## Wickerthing

SmokeALib said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what else is new?  He is blameless for everything he does because of cultists like yourself not holding him accountable.  But that won't be a problem for Mueller.  The DON and his fellow mobsters are going down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your marxist dreams.
Click to expand...



You don't even know what the fuck that means.  LOL


----------



## tycho1572

I have no doubt about Trump being seen as our greatest president in history. The guy is doing an awesome job!


----------



## Wickerthing

tycho1572 said:


> I have no doubt about Trump being seen as our greatest president in history. The guy is doing an awesome job!



Just found our Curly!


----------



## tycho1572

Wickerthing said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt about Trump being seen as our greatest president in history. The guy is doing an awesome job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found our Curly!
Click to expand...

We're lucky to have him as our president.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Links are worthless...


Spoken like a true partisan hack. The left believes “links are worthless” because there are no links to back up their lies.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links are worthless...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true partisan hack. The left believes “links are worthless” because there are no links to back up their lies.
Click to expand...


No, they are worthless because cultists will simply go to their favorite sites with names like I'mright.com to cling to the bullshit that their cult leader spoon feeds them. Despite the FACT that there are many legit sites with evidence to back their conclusions.  Just like you did when I gave you evidence of The Don's long established ties to the Russian mob.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> View attachment 214373



No, that's how much the Trumps of this world have stolen for themselves in the name of the middle class and saddled our kids with that debt for long after they're gone to the golf course in the sky. And, now the 1% still isn't satisfied because they want to fuck with the way capital gains are calculated to include inflation while they cut Colas to the working poor and disabled based on you guessed it, inflation.  Inflation that Trump's policies have caused to rise through mindless tariffs. Clueless have a tendency to remain clueless.


----------



## JimH52

The man named trump will go down as the most corrupt person to ever sit in the WH.  He sold out his country in order to pay off debts to Russia.

PUTIN OWNS TRUMP!


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Just like you did when I gave you evidence of The Don's long established ties to the Russian mob.


You *didn't* give me "evidence". You gave me your opinion. You never added a single link (credible or otherwise) to back up your bullshit. And everyone here called you out on it.


----------



## amethyst

This solidified my vote for him and will be his legacy--a lifetime of wanting to help america reach its potential


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you did when I gave you evidence of The Don's long established ties to the Russian mob.
> 
> 
> 
> You *didn't* give me "evidence". You gave me your opinion. You never added a single link (credible or otherwise) to back up your bullshit. And everyone here called you out on it.
Click to expand...


Just because you're too lazy or dim to look doesn't mean I didn't provide evidence.  I'll tell you one last time.  Posts 1250-1251.  
You are truly a Trump cultist because you've got the vernacular down pat. "Everyone called you out on it!"  If everyone is you and toobfreak that might be true. You just don't want to know the truth about Agent Orange because that would reveal to "everyone!" what a tool you are.


----------



## Wickerthing

amethyst said:


> This solidified my vote for him and will be his legacy--a lifetime of wanting to help america reach its potential



A lifetime of screwing others to reach Donald Trump's bank account's full potential.  He doesn't give a rat's rump about this country or he wouldn't be conspiring with Putin to fuck with our democracy. The light will be shone on all of it someday soon.  You'll probably deny and regurgitate "Fake News!"  Indoctrination is a powerful thing especially when the cult is clueless and/or naive.


----------



## JimH52

amethyst said:


> This solidified my vote for him and will be his legacy--a lifetime of wanting to help america reach its potential



I expect with only two year in office he, his regime, and his associates past and present have racked up the greatest number of indictments, guilty pleas, convictions, and cooperation agreements of any former administration.

How is the old "drain the swamp" plan working for him?


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* putting the American people *first* once again...

President Trump cancels pay raises for most federal employees, cites budget constraints


----------



## Stormy Daniels

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* putting the American people *first* once again...
> 
> President Trump cancels pay raises for most federal employees, cites budget constraints



Federal employees must not be part of the American people.  Is the Trump administration hiring Mexican?


----------



## JimH52

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* putting the American people *first* once again...
> 
> President Trump cancels pay raises for most federal employees, cites budget constraints



After he gave a huge tax cut to the ultra rich and then boasted..*."You just all got a lot richer."*

You dumb poor fools think he cares about the American tax payer...what a bunch of idiots..


----------



## P@triot

Stormy Daniels said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* putting the American people *first* once again...
> 
> President Trump cancels pay raises for most federal employees, cites budget constraints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal employees must not be part of the American people.  Is the Trump administration hiring Mexican?
Click to expand...

They are “part of the American people”, nitwit. And they didn’t have their taxes go up or the national debt they are responsible for go up, thanks to *President Trump*. I mean, seriously, how dumb are you?


----------



## P@triot

JimH52 said:


> After he gave a huge tax cut to the ultra rich...


He gave a huge tax cut to _everyone_, stupid.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* putting the American people *first* once again...
> 
> President Trump cancels pay raises for most federal employees, cites budget constraints



There's some convoluted logic for ya!


----------



## Stormy Daniels

P@triot said:


> [And they didn’t have their taxes go up or the national debt they are responsible for go up, thanks to *President Trump*. I mean, seriously, how dumb are you?



Are you fucking serious?  Donald signed one bill raising the debt ceiling, and later that day the debt passed $20T.  He signed a later bill suspending the debt ceiling for a year, and within weeks the debt rose to $21T for the first time ever.  

On Jan 31, 2017 the total debt was $19.9T.  On July 31, 2018 it was $21.3T.  That's an increase of $1.4T.  Donald is on track to add $4T in four years to the debt.


----------



## P@triot

Stormy Daniels said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [And they didn’t have their taxes go up or the national debt they are responsible for go up, thanks to *President Trump*. I mean, seriously, how dumb are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fucking serious?
Click to expand...

And that explains just how dumb you are. You’re not even capable of following the conversation. We were taking about debt and/or taxes related to pay increases for the federal employees. 

No wonder liberals live off of government. If they can’t follow a conversation, how could they hold a job?


----------



## Slyhunter

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* putting the American people *first* once again...
> 
> President Trump cancels pay raises for most federal employees, cites budget constraints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some convoluted logic for ya!
Click to expand...

Feds get paid too much already.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After he gave a huge tax cut to the ultra rich...
> 
> 
> 
> He gave a huge tax cut to _everyone_, stupid.
Click to expand...



More baby shit from the biggest whiny brat I've ever seen on any site.  Can't you ever debate without acting like an infant holding his breath and stamping his feet?


----------



## Wickerthing

Roug


Slyhunter said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* putting the American people *first* once again...
> 
> President Trump cancels pay raises for most federal employees, cites budget constraints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some convoluted logic for ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feds get paid too much already.
Click to expand...



Roughly 80% of the benefits from the "Middle Class" tax bill went to the top 1%.  
And as Trump denies a meager raise to working folks and re-evaluates Colas based on inflation that's already too low for the retired and disabled, he is trying to re-calculate the way Capital Gains taxes are determined to include deductions for inflation.  If you are in the top 1% Trump is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## ph3iron

The Purge said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump will go down in history.  He will take the place of Benedict Arnold as the greatest traitor the country has ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what else is new?  He is blameless for everything he does because of cultists like yourself not holding him accountable.  But that won't be a problem for Mueller.  The DON and his fellow mobsters are going down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't  know how Don does it but millions have him...
Click to expand...

It's amazing how he can get into tiny uneducated minds.
A real talent


----------



## P@triot

This is what happens when conservatives are in charge of everything. Unprecedented prosperity...

Amazon becomes the 2nd US company to join the $1 trillion club (AMZN) | Markets Insider


----------



## The Purge

ph3iron said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Obama.
> Trump will go down in history as the greatest President we have ever had. Despite all the roadblocks you folks are putting in  his way. Imagine the greatness he could be if you simply got on board the Trump train and stopped being road blocks in front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would rather stay on this side of reality.  You are of course free to be another cult member. Gratefully, your numbers are shrinking.  I can't wait to talk to you folks when the truth is told.  Won't be long now.  You're the one who'll have to explain to your kids and yourself how you could have been so naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he won't achieve maximum greatness is if you Liberals stop him and it'll be all your fault not his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what else is new?  He is blameless for everything he does because of cultists like yourself not holding him accountable.  But that won't be a problem for Mueller.  The DON and his fellow mobsters are going down!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't  know how Don does it but millions have him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing how he can get into tiny uneducated minds.
> A real talent
Click to expand...

Yes  DemonRATS have a vacuum between their ears ...easy for trump to jump up and down driving them crazy!


----------



## Wickerthing

The way he has systematically gone about destroying everything American, folks had better take him seriously and stay on top of what he's up to. I just hope Mueller drops the big one on him sooner than later.  Because to wait for congress to actually do its job of being checks on power, is a very long wait, unless we take back that job come Nov. and start putting things back together.


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> This is what happens when conservatives are in charge of everything. Unprecedented prosperity...
> 
> Amazon becomes the 2nd US company to join the $1 trillion club (AMZN) | Markets Insider



Trump has absolutely nothing to do with that.  In fact, his long standing feud with Jeff Bezos caused Trump to try to fuck his business over.


----------



## The Purge

Wickerthing said:


> The way he has systematically gone about destroying everything American, folks had better take him seriously and stay on top of what he's up to. I just hope Mueller drops the big one on him sooner than later.  Because to wait for congress to actually do its job of being checks on power, is a very long wait, unless we take back that job come Nov. and start putting things back together.


What has he destroyed black and Hispanic unemployment.....Please send your TAX CUT for the year to the DNC they are WAY BEHIND the RNC. Perhaps his policies have killed the stock market?


----------



## Wickerthing

The Purge said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way he has systematically gone about destroying everything American, folks had better take him seriously and stay on top of what he's up to. I just hope Mueller drops the big one on him sooner than later.  Because to wait for congress to actually do its job of being checks on power, is a very long wait, unless we take back that job come Nov. and start putting things back together.
> 
> 
> 
> What has he destroyed black and Hispanic unemployment.....Please send your TAX CUT for the year to the DNC they are WAY BEHIND the RNC. Perhaps his policies have killed the stock market?
Click to expand...


They can raise all the money they want to.  It isn't gonna help them in Nov.


----------



## The Purge

Wickerthing said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way he has systematically gone about destroying everything American, folks had better take him seriously and stay on top of what he's up to. I just hope Mueller drops the big one on him sooner than later.  Because to wait for congress to actually do its job of being checks on power, is a very long wait, unless we take back that job come Nov. and start putting things back together.
> 
> 
> 
> What has he destroyed black and Hispanic unemployment.....Please send your TAX CUT for the year to the DNC they are WAY BEHIND the RNC. Perhaps his policies have killed the stock market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can raise all the money they want to.  It isn't gonna help them in Nov.
Click to expand...

Still haven't told us what he destroyed!


----------



## Wickerthing

The Purge said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way he has systematically gone about destroying everything American, folks had better take him seriously and stay on top of what he's up to. I just hope Mueller drops the big one on him sooner than later.  Because to wait for congress to actually do its job of being checks on power, is a very long wait, unless we take back that job come Nov. and start putting things back together.
> 
> 
> 
> What has he destroyed black and Hispanic unemployment.....Please send your TAX CUT for the year to the DNC they are WAY BEHIND the RNC. Perhaps his policies have killed the stock market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can raise all the money they want to.  It isn't gonna help them in Nov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't told us what he destroyed!
Click to expand...


I don't work for you.  If you can't see the damage he's done by now, nothing I could cite would change your mind.  You're a cult member and don't want to see the truth.   BTW he inherited a booming economy from the last Democrat who had to fix the previous damage done by a Republican. Oh! Sweet Blindness!


----------



## ptbw forever

Wickerthing said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way he has systematically gone about destroying everything American, folks had better take him seriously and stay on top of what he's up to. I just hope Mueller drops the big one on him sooner than later.  Because to wait for congress to actually do its job of being checks on power, is a very long wait, unless we take back that job come Nov. and start putting things back together.
> 
> 
> 
> What has he destroyed black and Hispanic unemployment.....Please send your TAX CUT for the year to the DNC they are WAY BEHIND the RNC. Perhaps his policies have killed the stock market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can raise all the money they want to.  It isn't gonna help them in Nov.
Click to expand...

It is hilarious that you think Democrats are going to win.


----------



## Camp

Trump is a skip and a jump away from having approval ratings in the sub 25% approval ratings. He is mocked and despised. He is recognized as a faulty child-like gross and shallow man and a compulsive liar.


----------



## Wickerthing

ptbw forever said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way he has systematically gone about destroying everything American, folks had better take him seriously and stay on top of what he's up to. I just hope Mueller drops the big one on him sooner than later.  Because to wait for congress to actually do its job of being checks on power, is a very long wait, unless we take back that job come Nov. and start putting things back together.
> 
> 
> 
> What has he destroyed black and Hispanic unemployment.....Please send your TAX CUT for the year to the DNC they are WAY BEHIND the RNC. Perhaps his policies have killed the stock market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can raise all the money they want to.  It isn't gonna help them in Nov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hilarious that you think Democrats are going to win.
Click to expand...


I never said I think Democrats are going to win.  I said I_* know*_ Democrats are going to win. House= gain 32-37 seats and even the Senate is not out of the question.  If we vote as a block we only need to flip a few. And Trump is doing a great job of helping us to win with his moronic policies.


----------



## The Purge

Wickerthing said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way he has systematically gone about destroying everything American, folks had better take him seriously and stay on top of what he's up to. I just hope Mueller drops the big one on him sooner than later.  Because to wait for congress to actually do its job of being checks on power, is a very long wait, unless we take back that job come Nov. and start putting things back together.
> 
> 
> 
> What has he destroyed black and Hispanic unemployment.....Please send your TAX CUT for the year to the DNC they are WAY BEHIND the RNC. Perhaps his policies have killed the stock market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can raise all the money they want to.  It isn't gonna help them in Nov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hilarious that you think Democrats are going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I think Democrats are going to win.  I said I_* know*_ Democrats are going to win. House= gain 32-37 seats and even the Senate is not out of the question.  If we vote as a block we only need to flip a few. And Trump is doing a great job of helping us to win with his moronic policies.
Click to expand...

Policies, such as.....tax cuts for All, bringing jobs and money back to the US. Lowest black and Hispanic unemployment in decades. Youth unemployment at 52 year low.....but go ahead  with your list of motoniv polivies....lololol


----------



## Lesh

The Purge said:


> Policies, such as.....tax cuts for All, bringing jobs and money back to the US. Lowest black and Hispanic unemployment in decades. Youth unemployment at 52 year low.....but go ahead with your list of motoniv polivies....lololol



Tax cuts for all?

I got a 2K tax INCREASE and so did a bunch of Republicans in numerous states

How much did you get?

Unless you make a quarter mil...you got a cup of coffee once a week


----------



## Lesh

And oh by the way..."The Greatest President in History" is called a fucking idiot by his own staff who think he's a danger to the nation and the world


----------



## ptbw forever

Wickerthing said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way he has systematically gone about destroying everything American, folks had better take him seriously and stay on top of what he's up to. I just hope Mueller drops the big one on him sooner than later.  Because to wait for congress to actually do its job of being checks on power, is a very long wait, unless we take back that job come Nov. and start putting things back together.
> 
> 
> 
> What has he destroyed black and Hispanic unemployment.....Please send your TAX CUT for the year to the DNC they are WAY BEHIND the RNC. Perhaps his policies have killed the stock market?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can raise all the money they want to.  It isn't gonna help them in Nov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is hilarious that you think Democrats are going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I think Democrats are going to win.  I said I_* know*_ Democrats are going to win. House= gain 32-37 seats and even the Senate is not out of the question.  If we vote as a block we only need to flip a few. And Trump is doing a great job of helping us to win with his moronic policies.
Click to expand...

Hilarious.


----------



## ptbw forever

Camp said:


> Trump is a skip and a jump away from having approval ratings in the sub 25% approval ratings. He is mocked and despised. He is recognized as a faulty child-like gross and shallow man and a compulsive liar.


You are going to wish Democrats had a 25% approval rating after October.

LOL


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> If you can't see the damage he's done by now


Typical leftist. Considers restoring constitutional government to be “damage”.

(Which...in a way...is true. It’s “damage” to his oppressive fascist agenda)


----------



## P@triot

When Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats were in control of everything, we had record high unemployment filings. When *President Trump* and the Republicans are in control of everything, we have record low unemployment filings. ‘Nough said.

Unemployment benefit filings hit lowest levels in nearly 50 years


----------



## The Purge

Camp said:


> Trump is a skip and a jump away from having approval ratings in the sub 25% approval ratings. He is mocked and despised. He is recognized as a faulty child-like gross and shallow man and a compulsive liar.


Of course he is...making NATO PAY UP billions owed. Pulled out of Paris climate treaty that would have cost America billions, Pulled out of NAFTA where Mexico came begging for a new deal (they may pay for that wall, one way or another!) Pulled out of completely idiotic Iran deal  the jug earred idiot gave Iran $150 BILLION FOR NOTHING. Huge sa nations on Russia, Killing Chinas economy with tariffs. NK looks closer and closer to giving up nukes....all in all, you are a feeble minded communist scumbag  but entertaining watching you grovel!


----------



## The Purge

Lesh said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Policies, such as.....tax cuts for All, bringing jobs and money back to the US. Lowest black and Hispanic unemployment in decades. Youth unemployment at 52 year low.....but go ahead with your list of motoniv polivies....lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax cuts for all?
> 
> I got a 2K tax INCREASE and so did a bunch of Republicans in numerous states
> 
> How much did you get?
> 
> Unless you make a quarter mil...you got a cup of coffee once a week
Click to expand...

Seems that was the point, your state government is fucking you with taxes  get them to lower them  or keep eating DemonRAT dirt....simple solution.


----------



## The Purge

Lesh said:


> And oh by the way..."The Greatest President in History" is called a fucking idiot by his own staff who think he's a danger to the nation and the world


Bet you bought that bridge in Brooklyn also....You believe ANYTHING that is negative Trump!


----------



## Lesh

The Purge said:


> Seems that was the point, your state government is fucking you with taxes get them to lower them or keep eating DemonRAT dirt....simple solution.



You're making excuses for the fact that Trump's "tax cut" was actually a tax INCREASE for tens of millions...and many of those are REPUBLICANS.


----------



## Lesh

The Purge said:


> Bet you bought that bridge in Brooklyn also....You believe ANYTHING that is negative Trump!



There have been reports for TWO FUCKING YEARS of everyone from Tillerson to Kelley calling Trump a fucking idiot


----------



## The Purge

Lesh said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you bought that bridge in Brooklyn also....You believe ANYTHING that is negative Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been reports for TWO FUCKING YEARS of everyone from Tillerson to Kelley calling Trump a fucking idiot
Click to expand...

How do you call a guy that has made at least $3 billion a fucking idiot. Has moved the Dow what 8000 points in a year and a half, Got kim to stop threatening us and the world  with nukes has knocked unemployment down to 20 year lows  made Europe pay up for expenses WE WERE PAYING...personally it is Swamp creatures and foreigners that finally got slapped for taking advantage of us that do all the screaming....Trump even makes the great Reagan pale in achievements.  BUT you sick fucks keep complaining  and let your socialist MSM keep hounding him, he only gets stronger!]


----------



## Lesh

The Purge said:


> How do you call a guy that has made at least $3 billion a fucking idiot.



He was born to millions...was handed millions and lent millions more

And was broke in 2000 and couldn't get loans from anyone but Russia (so they could launder plundered money)

Real genius there.By the way...the Dow is right where it was last JANUARY...when he stupidly started all this trade shit


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Policies, such as.....tax cuts for All, bringing jobs and money back to the US. Lowest black and Hispanic unemployment in decades. Youth unemployment at 52 year low.....but go ahead with your list of motoniv polivies....lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax cuts for all?
> 
> I got a 2K tax INCREASE and so did a bunch of Republicans in numerous states
> 
> How much did you get?
> 
> Unless you make a quarter mil...you got a cup of coffee once a week
Click to expand...


    No you didn’t. You got a tax cut and your liberal state taxes the shit out of your property. 
   Would you like Trump to run your state and cut your taxes? But that would involve fewer Democrats.


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Policies, such as.....tax cuts for All, bringing jobs and money back to the US. Lowest black and Hispanic unemployment in decades. Youth unemployment at 52 year low.....but go ahead with your list of motoniv polivies....lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax cuts for all?
> 
> I got a 2K tax INCREASE and so did a bunch of Republicans in numerous states
> 
> How much did you get?
> 
> Unless you make a quarter mil...you got a cup of coffee once a week
Click to expand...


   I hope your state continues to tax you. I hope they break you.


----------



## Lesh

DOTR said:


> I hope your state continues to tax you. I hope they break you.



Ya know who's "taxing me" an extra 2 grand?

Trump and the Republican Congress

And they're taxing a hell of a lot of my fellow Republican neighbors too


----------



## The Purge

Lesh said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you call a guy that has made at least $3 billion a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was born to millions...was handed millions and lent millions more
> 
> And was broke in 2000 and couldn't get loans from anyone but Russia (so they could launder plundered money)
> 
> Real genius there.By the way...the Dow is right where it was last JANUARY...when he stupidly started all this trade shit
Click to expand...

Yes, his father gave him $1 million to start his business and in 50 years brought it to billions.

Show me links where he got Russian loans in 2000, I looked, couldn't  find any . And KAST JAN. THE DOW CROSSED 20000 FOR THE FIRST TIME ON THE 25TH  SO YOU LIED ABOUT THAT... You really are an imbecile!


----------



## The Purge

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your state continues to tax you. I hope they break you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know who's "taxing me" an extra 2 grand?
> 
> Trump and the Republican Congress
> 
> And they're taxing a hell of a lot of my fellow Republican neighbors too
Click to expand...

That's a shame  your states people are too stupid to vote out Socialist DemonRATS that breaks my heart...but 60 million others citizens have MADE MONEY....now admit it you are in a blue state!


----------



## Camp

The Purge said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a skip and a jump away from having approval ratings in the sub 25% approval ratings. He is mocked and despised. He is recognized as a faulty child-like gross and shallow man and a compulsive liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is...making NATO PAY UP billions owed. Pulled out of Paris climate treaty that would have cost America billions, Pulled out of NAFTA where Mexico came begging for a new deal (they may pay for that wall, one way or another!) Pulled out of completely idiotic Iran deal  the jug earred idiot gave Iran $150 BILLION FOR NOTHING. Huge sa nations on Russia, Killing Chinas economy with tariffs. NK looks closer and closer to giving up nukes....all in all, you are a feeble minded communist scumbag  but entertaining watching you grovel!
Click to expand...

You believe all his talking point lies.


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your state continues to tax you. I hope they break you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know who's "taxing me" an extra 2 grand?
> 
> Trump and the Republican Congress
> 
> And they're taxing a hell of a lot of my fellow Republican neighbors too
Click to expand...


    Sounds to me like you don’t want to pay your fair share. You want to starve children it looks like. 
   But no the Republican Congress does not set property taxes. Your liberal, Marxist, Democrat infested job-killing state does. 
   Why do you keep lying. Everyone knows Congress doesn’t raise state property taxes.


----------



## Lesh

DOTR said:


> Sounds to me like you don’t want to pay your fair share



Then you hear poorly.

Because it "sounds" a lot more like Trump's tax cut for millionaires is a tax INCREASE for millions of middle class Americans


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you don’t want to pay your fair share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you hear poorly.
> 
> Because it "sounds" a lot more like Trump's tax cut for millionaires is a tax INCREASE for millions of middle class Americans
Click to expand...


   No it isn’t.  I’ve looked at the rates.  This is lie number three (or number one for the third time) 
    If your state taxes are 2000 too high you should run the democrats who imposed them on you out of office.


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you don’t want to pay your fair share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you hear poorly.
> 
> Because it "sounds" a lot more like Trump's tax cut for millionaires is a tax INCREASE for millions of middle class Americans
Click to expand...

Oh? Millions of middle class Americans live in mansions ?
   Who’d have thunk it.


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you don’t want to pay your fair share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you hear poorly.
> 
> Because it "sounds" a lot more like Trump's tax cut for millionaires is a tax INCREASE for millions of middle class Americans
Click to expand...


   So you are middle class? Or just implying it while hoping nobody notices.


----------



## Wickerthing

We have an unpleasant reality in the U.S.  Tax cuts are followed by an increase in deficits.  So the untenable cuts and tariffs under Trump will have to be paid by some instrument or be passed on to the next generations. The 1% needed a tax cut like a hole in the head which is a common condition of Trump supporters.  This bill will come due, period.  While Trump is busy enriching himself and his corporate sponsors, it is the middle class and working poor who will foot the bill in higher prices and higher taxes down the road.  It's just simple truth.  Whatever chance there may have been to boost economic activity long term was frittered away with the tariffs and the inflationary nature of them.  Again, just simple truths. It's easy to take credit for good numbers when the previous administration did the heavy lifting and just like every aftermath of a GOP Presidency, there was a Democrat to fix the mess.  The future won't look any different after this Presidency.  Budget shortfalls and inflation will quickly eat away any small benefit that the Middle and working classes have seen.  It's happening very quickly already.  There's no such thing as a free lunch.  BTW roughly 80% of the tax cuts went to the top 1%.  The bone that was thrown to others was to placate the ones being screwed for just long enough to avoid the obvious bad news that will surely happen soon and is already underway.  
What Trump is doing to our democracy is not worth that bone.  Presidencies are about more than temporary bandaids meant to enrich the already rich while passing the pain onto the working man/woman. To believe that what was sold as a middle class tax cut, was up to its label, is to believe that trickle down and supply-side economics is good for anyone but the wealthy.  Since the beginnings of Trickle Down, the only thing that has trickled down is not green but is warm, wet, and amber in color. This VooDoo is just more of the same.  The income gap yawns wider as wages stagnate and social programs are raided to help defray the costs of the Elite money grab.


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> There have been reports for TWO FUCKING YEARS of everyone from Tillerson to Kelley calling Trump a fucking idiot


And yet he’s had the most successful first two years of _any_ president in the modern era.


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> Ya know who's "taxing me" an extra 2 grand? Trump and the Republican Congress


Good! It’s about damn time you parasites were forced to carry your own damn weight. The rest of society was getting tired of carrying you.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> We have an unpleasant reality in the U.S.  Tax cuts are followed by an increase in deficits.


Well Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrats *raised* taxes - and yet the Obama Administration rolled up the *largest* deficits in U.S. _history_. Oops.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> This bill will come due, period.


Well, Republicans warned you nitwits of that when you passed Social Security. Then Republicans warned you nitwits of that when you passed Medicaid. Republicans warned you nitwits again of that when you passed Medicare. And Republicans warned you nitwits of that when you passed Obamacare.

Every single step along the way of your idiotic socialist nightmare, Republicans warned you nitwits that “the bill will come due”. You didn’t want to hear it. Don’t pretend like you actually care about deficits now. You don’t. You’re a bunch of greedy, selfish parasites.


----------



## 007

Poor democraps... the economy is doing better than is has in FIFTY YEARS, the GDP is at record high levels, people are enjoying more money in their paychecks, consumer confidence is at record levels, businesses are returning to America... yeah... the ones that the kenyan, "those jobs aren't coming back," so the poor demtards are just UNHINGED. They're doing their absolute BEST to make it sound like things are BAD, but America isn't buying it.


----------



## Lesh

DOTR said:


> Oh? Millions of middle class Americans live in mansions ?
> Who’d have thunk it.



Mansions?

Hardly. The folks that Trump gave hefty tax increases to are upper middle class folks in the $100,000 /yr range.

If you are solidly middle class money you got a cup of coffee once a week and if you made a quarter million or better...you got a friggin BOAT


----------



## Lesh

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bill will come due, period.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Republicans warned you nitwits of that when you passed Social Security. Then Republicans warned you nitwits of that when you passed Medicaid. Republicans warned you nitwits again of that when you passed Medicare. And Republicans warned you nitwits of that when you passed Obamacare.
> 
> Every single step along the way of your idiotic socialist nightmare, Republicans warned you nitwits that “the bill will come due”. You didn’t want to hear it. Don’t pretend like you actually care about deficits now. You don’t. You’re a bunch of greedy, selfish parasites.
Click to expand...

I've warned people over and over that the GOP was coming for SOcial Security/Medicare and Medicaid

They can afford a 1.5 TRILLION dollar tax cut that went primarily to the rich and corporations and another 1.5 trillion dollar  budget...but there's no money for social programs that help the middle class and poor...

Ohh


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> I've warned people over and over that the GOP was coming for SOcial Security/Medicare and Medicaid


Pfff! I wish. The Republican Party doesn’t have the backbone for something like that.


Lesh said:


> They can afford a 1.5 TRILLION dollar tax cut that went primarily to the rich and corporations and another 1.5 trillion dollar  budget...but there's no money for social programs that help the middle class and poor...


Well sweetie, I hate to break it to you, but nowhere in the U.S. Constitution does it authorize the federal government to “help” _anyone_ financially. If you’re so passionate about helping people, you help them. That is *not* the function of government.


----------



## Lesh

P@triot said:


> Well sweetie, I hate to break it to you, but nowhere in the U.S. Constitution does it authorize the federal government to “help” _anyone_ financially. If you’re so passionate about helping people, you help them. That is *not* the function of government.



Virtually EVERYTHING the Federal government does helps someone or hurts someone (thus helping those it doesn't hurt)

Your "understanding" if it can be called that, of government and in fact reality...is suspect


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> Hardly. The folks that Trump gave hefty tax *increases* to are upper middle class folks in the $100,000 /yr range.


It’s so bizarre watching left-wing lunatics attempt to Jedi-mind-fuck everybody.

“You did not receive a massive tax break”

“You recieved a massive tax increase”

Hmmm...really? Then why is my paycheck substantially larger every week? Why is the amount I paid in taxes each week substantially lower?

These nitwits actually believe they can convince Americans not to accept reality, but instead to buy into their progressive propaganda. So fuck’n weird. Nobody recieved a tax increase. *Nobody*. There were tax cuts across the board.


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> Virtually EVERYTHING the Federal government does helps someone or hurts someone (thus helping those it doesn't hurt)


Bingo! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! And therein lies the problem.


Lesh said:


> Your "understanding" if it can be called that, of government and in fact reality...is suspect


My dear, why does the government exist? Why did men - who were fighting to free themselves from tyranny - bother implementing a government at all?


----------



## Lesh

P@triot said:


> Bingo! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! And therein lies the problem.





P@triot said:


> My dear, why does the government exist? Why did men - who were fighting to free themselves from tyranny - bother implementing a government at all?



So you would prefer anarchy.

OK. Time for you to go away


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Millions of middle class Americans live in mansions ?
> Who’d have thunk it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansions?
> 
> Hardly. The folks that Trump gave hefty tax increases to are upper middle class folks in the $100,000 /yr range.
> 
> If you are solidly middle class money you got a cup of coffee once a week and if you made a quarter million or better...you got a friggin BOAT
Click to expand...


   If you keep lying I will keep calling you on it. Trump didnt give you a tax increase though you no doubt deserve one. The Democrats who run your state are taxing your property and your income. And then wanting to foist it off on the rest of us.
  I hope they tax you out of your house.


----------



## edward37

Thanks to bill718
I've followed politics since the Johnson administration in the 60's and have never seen anything like this before. Republican and Democratic Presidents of the past have all managed to maintain a functioning chain of command, a logical communication system with leaders of other countries, an orderly flow of legislation between the White House and Congress, and respect for the rule of law. All of these things have broken down under this President. Our State department has been stripped so bare, leaders of other countries don't know who to contact regarding diplomatic issues, high ranking Russian officials being invited into the oval office and given America's most valuable intelligence information free of charge, Generals in the President's staff ignoring or slow walking the President's own national security orders in order to prevent an international crisis or another major war, our intelligence and law enforcement officials are being attacked on a daily basis by a President who is basically clueless regarding the nuts and bolts of governing, junior staff members having to crawl around on the floor to pick up and tape together documents the President has ripped up and thrown there, and a President who seems hellbent on blaming everyone from the media, the deep state, the judiciary, the liberals and almost everyone else for his problems. Add to this and administration who's former members have pled guilty to multiple felonies, and a President that is under investigation for crimes in jurisdictions of the Federal Government, the Southern District of New York, and the State of New York, not to mention the enviable civil lawsuits to follow, *and followers of this President who blame everything on a liberal political party that has been out of power for over a year and a half.* All of this in less than 2 years in office.

I can only imagine what the next 2 years will hold.....


----------



## Lesh

DOTR said:


> If you keep lying I will keep calling you on it. Trump didnt give you a tax increase though you no doubt deserve one. The Democrats who run your state are taxing your property and your income. And then wanting to foist it off on the rest of us.
> I hope they tax you out of your house.



You sir...are the liar here.

BECAUSE of Trump's Donor Relief Act (tax cut) I will be paying $ 2 k more in taxes.

That's a fact


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep lying I will keep calling you on it. Trump didnt give you a tax increase though you no doubt deserve one. The Democrats who run your state are taxing your property and your income. And then wanting to foist it off on the rest of us.
> I hope they tax you out of your house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir...are the liar here.
> 
> BECAUSE of Trump's Donor Relief Act (tax cut) I will be paying $$2k more in taxes.
> 
> That's a fact
Click to expand...


  Every single penny of it imposed on you by Democrats in your state. That is the fact. Again...I hope they tax you onto a grate on the sidewalk.


----------



## Lesh

DOTR said:


> Every single penny of it imposed on you by Democrats in your state. That is the fact. Again...I hope they tax you onto a grate on the sidewalk.



Before the "Trump tax cut" my tax bill was $10K. AFTER? $12K.

You do the math genius.

And a lot of my Republican friends have the same kind of bill...now


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> Before the "Trump tax cut" m$12K. AFTER? $12K.
> 
> You do the math genius.
> 
> And a lot of my Republican friends have the same kind of bill...now



  A lot of them live under democrats. Not my problem. Instead of bitching about your high taxes you should be voting the democrats who imposed those taxes on you out of office.
  Enough of your bellyaching. Pay your taxes or vote democrats out. But stop whining.


----------



## Lesh

DOTR said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before the "Trump tax cut" m$12K. AFTER? $12K.
> 
> You do the math genius.
> 
> And a lot of my Republican friends have the same kind of bill...now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them live under democrats. Not my problem. Instead of bitching about your high taxes you should be voting the democrats who imposed those taxes on you out of office.
> Enough of your bellyaching. Pay your taxes or vote democrats out. But stop whining.
Click to expand...

I always pay by taxes...which will be higher now thanks to the GOP and Trump


----------



## DOTR

Lesh said:


> I always pay by taxes...which will be higher now thanks to the GOP and Trump



  No they wont. Its just that now you will have to pay your property taxes instead of me. And that works for me


----------



## Esmeralda

edward37 said:


> Thanks to bill718
> I've followed politics since the Johnson administration in the 60's and have never seen anything like this before. Republican and Democratic Presidents of the past have all managed to maintain a functioning chain of command, a logical communication system with leaders of other countries, an orderly flow of legislation between the White House and Congress, and respect for the rule of law. All of these things have broken down under this President. Our State department has been stripped so bare, leaders of other countries don't know who to contact regarding diplomatic issues, high ranking Russian officials being invited into the oval office and given America's most valuable intelligence information free of charge, Generals in the President's staff ignoring or slow walking the President's own national security orders in order to prevent an international crisis or another major war, our intelligence and law enforcement officials are being attacked on a daily basis by a President who is basically clueless regarding the nuts and bolts of governing, junior staff members having to crawl around on the floor to pick up and tape together documents the President has ripped up and thrown there, and a President who seems hellbent on blaming everyone from the media, the deep state, the judiciary, the liberals and almost everyone else for his problems. Add to this and administration who's former members have pled guilty to multiple felonies, and a President that is under investigation for crimes in jurisdictions of the Federal Government, the Southern District of New York, and the State of New York, not to mention the enviable civil lawsuits to follow, *and followers of this President who blame everything on a liberal political party that has been out of power for over a year and a half.* All of this in less than 2 years in office.
> 
> I can only imagine what the next 2 years will hold.....


It's exceptionally obvious that Drumph will go down in history as the very, very worst US president of all time.  Past and future.


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> So you would prefer anarchy.


Not at all. But why the deflection? I asked you a straight forward question. I _thought_ we were trying to have a civilized discussion here? Why did you deflect and run?

I’ll try again: why did the founders implement government?


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> BECAUSE of Trump's Donor Relief Act (tax cut) I will be paying $ 2 k more in taxes. That's a fact


But that’s a *great* thing! You said how it’s important to care for others. Why are you not celebrating your higher contribution to the cause you claim to support?


----------



## Lesh

I wonder if my Republican friends are as thrilled as you


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has had the most incredible first two years of any president in the modern era...


> The report overall "serves as a capstone to one of the greatest labor market recovery periods of all time, with the economy creating new jobs in an impressive manner, and wage rates finally rising nicely," Rick Rieder, BlackRock's chief investment officer of global fixed income, said in a note.


Well done, Mr. President. After 8 years of anti-American contempt by Barack Insane Obama, I had forgotten what success felt like and what putting America first looked like.

Economy adds more jobs than expected in August, and wage growth hits post-recession high


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> I wonder if my Republican friends are as thrilled as you


They must be considering *President Trump’s* popularity continues to rise!


----------



## P@triot

P@triot said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you would prefer anarchy.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. But why the deflection? I asked you a straight forward question. I _thought_ we were trying to have a civilized discussion here? Why did you deflect and run?
> 
> I’ll try again: why did the founders implement government?
Click to expand...

It’s ok to say that you don’t know, Lesh. I’m not trying to embarrass you here. I’m trying to get to an important point.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

DOTR said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always pay by taxes...which will be higher now thanks to the GOP and Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they wont. Its just that now you will have to pay your property taxes instead of me. And that works for me
Click to expand...


It would not work for you if you lived on New Jersey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It would not work for you if you lived on New Jersey


That’s why rational people choose not to live in New Jersey (or California, or New York, etc.). Living in a left-wing state is a special kind of misery. And that’s why people are fleeing them.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would not work for you if you lived on New Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why rational people choose not to live in New Jersey (or California, or New York, etc.). Living in a left-wing state is a special kind of misery. And that’s why people are fleeing them.
Click to expand...


Horseshit. People have a right to live where they choose, where they have family and friends and jobs and not be penalized for it. States like NJ send far more tax dollars to Washington then they get back in benefits. The red, rednecks states are sucking on the teat of the rest of us. To think that my local tax deductions on the fed. income tax costs you something is about as stupid as stupid gets .


----------



## Lesh

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It would not work for you if you lived on New Jersey



Or New York or California or a bunch of other states.

And it happens to Republicans as well as Democrats and independents


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Lesh said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would not work for you if you lived on New Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or New York or California or a bunch of other states.
> 
> And it happens to Republicans as well as Democrats and independents
Click to expand...

The point is that the PEOPLE of a particular state-Republicans, Democrats and whatever, should not bear a disproportional amount of the Federal Tax burden in relation to what they get in return. Is there a part of that  which you don't understand ?


----------



## Lesh

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The point is that the PEOPLE of a particular state-Republicans, Democrats and whatever, should not bear a disproportional amount of the Federal Tax burden in relation to what they get in return. Is there a part of that which you don't understand ?



The point is...Trump's Donor Relief Act cost me two thousand dollars...and it cost a hell of a lot of Republicans as well


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> People have a right to live where they choose...


Of course they do. Nobody is arguing that. You just chose wrong. Don’t cry about it - it was _your_ choice.


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> The point is...Trump's Donor Relief Act cost me two thousand dollars...and it cost a hell of a lot of Republicans as well


Excellent! You’ve spent weeks now on USMB talking about how you believe in high taxes to “help” others. Why aren’t you celebrating *President Trump* for this decision?


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> States like NJ send far more tax dollars to Washington then they get back in benefits.


It *never* ceases to fail...the left creates the problem and then whines the loudest about it.

You don’t like the unconstitutional federal government _you_ created? Stop supporting Dumbocrats and start supporting constitutional conservatives.


----------



## Lesh

P@triot said:


> Excellent! You’ve spent weeks now on USMB talking about how you believe in high taxes to “help” others. Why aren’t you celebrating *President Trump* for this decision?



I can afford it. I'm just pointing out that Trump's "tax cut" was only really a tax cut for the very rich.

Just pointing out the facts


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! You’ve spent weeks now on USMB talking about how you believe in high taxes to “help” others. Why aren’t you celebrating *President Trump* for this decision?
> 
> 
> 
> I can afford it. I'm just pointing out that Trump's "tax cut" was only really a tax cut for the very rich. Just pointing out the facts
Click to expand...

Well that’s not true. I’m not “very rich” (I’m not even partially rich) and yet I recieved a very healthy tax cut. It’s been awesome.


----------



## Lesh

P@triot said:


> Well that’s not true. I’m not “very rich” (I’m not even partially rich) and yet I recieved a very healthy tax cut. It’s been awesome.



I guess "healthy tax cut" is a relative term.

If you make less than 6 figures you got a cup of coffee like everyone else


----------



## WheelieAddict

Always remember religious conservatives and republicans are morons. Fakes They claim morality and patriotism yet voted for and defend a draft dodger with various kids from three marriages who was fucking a porn star while his wife was pregnant.


----------



## P@triot

WheelieAddict said:


> Always remember religious conservatives and republicans are morons. Fakes They claim morality and patriotism yet voted for and defend a draft dodger with various kids from three marriages who was fucking a porn star while his wife was pregnant.


We didn’t have a choice. The alternative was a pathological liar who laundered money meant for the destitute and funneled it into her personal account. She also viciously attacked women who were victims of her husband’s sexual assaults. She is money-hungry and power-hungry. You gave the American people the worse of two choices. It’s typical of the left to refuse personal responsibility - but you’re not blaming us for _your_ horrific choices.


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s not true. I’m not “very rich” (I’m not even partially rich) and yet I recieved a very healthy tax cut. It’s been awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess "healthy tax cut" is a relative term.
> 
> If you make less than 6 figures you got a cup of coffee like everyone else
Click to expand...

If your “coffee” costs several thousands dollars, you might want to consider a different brand my dear.


----------



## Lesh

P@triot said:


> If your “coffee” costs several thousands dollars, you might want to consider a different brand my dear.



Then you're either making well into 6 figures or lying through your teeth

And given your rant above...I'm thinking it's the latter


----------



## P@triot

Lesh said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your “coffee” costs several thousands dollars, you might want to consider a different brand my dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're either making well into 6 figures or lying through your teeth And given your rant above...I'm thinking it's the latter
Click to expand...

Well...only one of us have been caught lying and it *wasn’t* me!


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Obama isn't the President...In Fact, in eight years where he took the tanking economy that the last GOP moron left him and turned it around *without a single scandal*


Come on junior, tell us all again how Benghazi never happened and how MaObama went “without a single scandal”.


> I just wanted to reach through the screen and just grab him — grab him and choke him and say, ‘Are you kidding me? Are you kidding me that you’d have the gall to disgrace the memory of my teammates and what we did there that night by calling it conspiracy?’ But that’s a narcissist for you.”


That’s only a special forces legend *who* *was* *there* at Benghazi and lived it first-hand. But you’ll just keep pushing your propaganda, won’t ya, sparky?

Benghazi hero: I’d like to ‘choke’ Obama for ‘wild conspiracy theories’ comment related to attack


----------



## Wickerthing

When these Trump sheep reach my age I'm betting they will refuse to use Medicare and refuse to collect SS.   LOL


----------



## Wickerthing

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President...In Fact, in eight years where he took the tanking economy that the last GOP moron left him and turned it around *without a single scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> Come on junior, tell us all again how Benghazi never happened and how MaObama went “without a single scandal”.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to reach through the screen and just grab him — grab him and choke him and say, ‘Are you kidding me? Are you kidding me that you’d have the gall to disgrace the memory of my teammates and what we did there that night by calling it conspiracy?’ But that’s a narcissist for you.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s only a special forces legend *who* *was* *there* at Benghazi and lived it first-hand. But you’ll just keep pushing your propaganda, won’t ya, sparky?
> 
> Benghazi hero: I’d like to ‘choke’ Obama for ‘wild conspiracy theories’ comment related to attack
Click to expand...



Benghazi had the same military presence as every other US consulate.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> When these Trump sheep reach my age I'm betting they will refuse to use Medicare and refuse to collect SS.   LOL


I will if the government will refund all of the money they unconstitutionally stole from me.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> It's not illegal to do business, *only when it's purpose is to affect our system*.
> 
> It's dangerous to spout words you don't know the meaning of.


Even then, it’s still not, stupid. It’s dangerous to cite “laws” that don’t even exist.


> "There's no such crime as 'collusion' in the federal statute," he said.


That’s a direct quote from Alan Dershowitz. Not only one of the most prominent attorneys in the entire nation, but also a hard-core Democrat.

Dershowitz on Alleged Trump Collusion: Robert Mueller 'Inventing a Crime'


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President...In Fact, in eight years where he took the tanking economy that the last GOP moron left him and turned it around *without a single scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> Come on junior, tell us all again how Benghazi never happened and how MaObama went “without a single scandal”.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to reach through the screen and just grab him — grab him and choke him and say, ‘Are you kidding me? Are you kidding me that you’d have the gall to disgrace the memory of my teammates and what we did there that night by calling it conspiracy?’ But that’s a narcissist for you.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s only a special forces legend *who* *was* *there* at Benghazi and lived it first-hand. But you’ll just keep pushing your propaganda, won’t ya, sparky?
> 
> Benghazi hero: I’d like to ‘choke’ Obama for ‘wild conspiracy theories’ comment related to attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi had the same military presence as every other US consulate.
Click to expand...

A. Not even remotely true

B. That’s *not* the scandal anyway

You’re either attempting to cover for MaObama or you are ignorant of the facts. Which one is it?


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."


All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...


> Obama’s campaign arm Organizing for Action paid $972,000 to the law firm Perkins Coie, which funneled that money to Fusion GPS. The Clinton campaign paid Perkins Coie $5.1 million in 2016, while the DNC shelled out $4.5 million. Most funds were for legal services, but at least $168,000 of it made its way to Christopher Steele so he could commission his anti-Trump dossier.


It is unbelievable that the minions on the left are so easy to dupe by the masters on the left. All Russian collusion was by Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats. All of it.





SPYGATE: Every Russian and Clinton Connection You Need to Know


----------



## tycho1572

I have no doubt about history being kind to Trump. The guy has been amazing!


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."


All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...

Former MI6 spy Christopher Steele was simultaneously working for Fusion GPS where he was researching Russian collusion, and the FBI, where he was presenting his faux evidence. Meanwhile, Fusion had some interesting Russian connections of their own. Russian lawyer Natalia Veselnitskaya (from the infamous “Trump Tower” meeting with Donald Trump Jr.) was working with Fusion to defend the firm Prevezon, which had been accused of laundering money for the Russian government. At least one person worked on the Prevezon case and also aided Steele with his dossier, a man named Ed Baumgartner.

It appears as if Veselnitskaya’s meeting with Trump Jr. was just to give the mere appearance of Russian collusion – as evidenced by the fact that she met with Fusion GPS founder Glenn Simpson the day of, and day after the Trump Tower meeting. Simpson claims the two never discussed the meeting, but are we to really believe he was helping Steele “prove” Russian collusion while working with a Russian who just met with Trump’s son, and this meeting didn’t come up in conversation?

Even more suspicious, during the Trump Tower meeting, Veselnitskaya was accompanied by translator Anatoli Samochornov, who was previously an interpreter for Hillary Clinton, John Kerry and Barack Obama.
It is unbelievable that the minions on the left are so easy to dupe by the masters on the left. All Russian collusion was by Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats. All of it.





SPYGATE: Every Russian and Clinton Connection You Need to Know


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."


All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...


> Steele had friends in the Clinton State Department through Victoria Nuland and Jonathan Winer. Nuland was Obama’s Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs, and claims to have received the Steele dossier at the State Department and then passed it on to the FBI before their investigation into the Trump campaign started.


Big it didn’t just stop there...


> The dossier made its way to Nuland through a mutual contact, Jonathan Winer, also a State Department employee. Winer later admitted to doing pro bono work for the Clinton Global Initiative while he was working at the State Department and exchanging information with Steele.


Christopher Steele was a former foreign operative who actively engaged in trying to influence the election in favor of Hitlery Clinton.




 

SPYGATE: Every Russian and Clinton Connection You Need to Know


----------



## Wickerthing

Where did you get that bullshit from?  Dan Bongino? Who the fuck is he?  Rightwing nutjob like you.


----------



## P@triot

Wickerthing said:


> Where did you get that bullshit from?  Dan Bongino? Who the fuck is he?  Rightwing nutjob like you.


Only a Secret Service Agent who personally protected Barack Obama. That’s all. I don’t know what’s more tragic - the fact that you don’t know who he is or the fact that you can’t accept *facts*.


----------



## P@triot

So much winning - just as *President Trump* promised. This is what happens when Republicans are in control of everything.

U.S. job openings climb to record 6.9 million


----------



## P@triot

So much winning - just as *President Trump* promised. This is what happens when Republicans are in control of everything.

Small business optimism surges to highest level ever, topping previous record under Reagan


----------



## P@triot

So much winning - just as *President Trump* promised. This is what happens when Republicans are in control of everything.

Airlines say booming US economy led to record summer travel


----------



## itfitzme

P@triot said:


> So much winning - just as *President Trump* promised. This is what happens when Republicans are in control of everything.
> 
> Small business optimism surges to highest level ever, topping previous record under Reagan



Wow, like how population went up too.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not illegal to do business, *only when it's purpose is to affect our system*.
> 
> It's dangerous to spout words you don't know the meaning of.
> 
> 
> 
> Even then, it’s still not, stupid. It’s dangerous to cite “laws” that don’t even exist.
> 
> 
> 
> "There's no such crime as 'collusion' in the federal statute," he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a direct quote from Alan Dershowitz. Not only one of the most prominent attorneys in the entire nation, but also a hard-core Democrat.
> 
> Dershowitz on Alleged Trump Collusion: Robert Mueller 'Inventing a Crime'
Click to expand...

Well we will cherry pick the one opinion that fits our made up mind.
No quotes from the other side?
Like me, Still sucking off your commie benefits?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> So much winning - just as *President Trump* promised. This is what happens when Republicans are in control of everything.
> 
> Airlines say booming US economy led to record summer travel


I keep asking.
Any idea why don the cons first year was the worst job creation in6?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> So much winning - just as *President Trump* promised. This is what happens when Republicans are in control of everything.
> 
> Airlines say booming US economy led to record summer travel


Forgotten codpiece George's worst recession since the 20s?
I get it, it was the Dems.
How's your gas prices?
Still under $2?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...
> 
> Former MI6 spy Christopher Steele was simultaneously working for Fusion GPS where he was researching Russian collusion, and the FBI, where he was presenting his faux evidence. Meanwhile, Fusion had some interesting Russian connections of their own. Russian lawyer Natalia Veselnitskaya (from the infamous “Trump Tower” meeting with Donald Trump Jr.) was working with Fusion to defend the firm Prevezon, which had been accused of laundering money for the Russian government. At least one person worked on the Prevezon case and also aided Steele with his dossier, a man named Ed Baumgartner.
> 
> It appears as if Veselnitskaya’s meeting with Trump Jr. was just to give the mere appearance of Russian collusion – as evidenced by the fact that she met with Fusion GPS founder Glenn Simpson the day of, and day after the Trump Tower meeting. Simpson claims the two never discussed the meeting, but are we to really believe he was helping Steele “prove” Russian collusion while working with a Russian who just met with Trump’s son, and this meeting didn’t come up in conversation?
> 
> Even more suspicious, during the Trump Tower meeting, Veselnitskaya was accompanied by translator Anatoli Samochornov, who was previously an interpreter for Hillary Clinton, John Kerry and Barack Obama.
> It is unbelievable that the minions on the left are so easy to dupe by the masters on the left. All Russian collusion was by Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats. All of it.
> 
> View attachment 216096
> 
> SPYGATE: Every Russian and Clinton Connection You Need to Know
Click to expand...

Dumbocrats?
I prefer lesbian daughters in the WH
Don't you realize how kindergarten insults makes you look dumb?
One question
Comey didn't release anti trump stuff.
He did release anti Clinton stuff which doomed her.
He should bless comey every day


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> When these Trump sheep reach my age I'm betting they will refuse to use Medicare and refuse to collect SS.   LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I will if the government will refund all of the money they unconstitutionally stole from me.
Click to expand...


Omg another constitutional scholar like Obama.
Where was your degree from again?
Trump U?
I thought you were a better  christians than that
I guess you are not complaining the 40% more than you put in?I


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I almost forgot that during the time after Trump's near bankruptcy, when he was selling those properties to Russian mobsters, Junior confirmed to the press that, "The bulk of our money coming in is from Russia."  It will also be proven that at the time of the run-up to the election, Cohen went to Prague to set up the deal to build a Trump Tower in Moscow, something both Cohen and Trump have denied. Trump said, "I have no business in Russia."
> 
> 
> 
> All roads from Russia lead *directly* to the Dumbocrats...
> 
> Former MI6 spy Christopher Steele was simultaneously working for Fusion GPS where he was researching Russian collusion, and the FBI, where he was presenting his faux evidence. Meanwhile, Fusion had some interesting Russian connections of their own. Russian lawyer Natalia Veselnitskaya (from the infamous “Trump Tower” meeting with Donald Trump Jr.) was working with Fusion to defend the firm Prevezon, which had been accused of laundering money for the Russian government. At least one person worked on the Prevezon case and also aided Steele with his dossier, a man named Ed Baumgartner.
> 
> It appears as if Veselnitskaya’s meeting with Trump Jr. was just to give the mere appearance of Russian collusion – as evidenced by the fact that she met with Fusion GPS founder Glenn Simpson the day of, and day after the Trump Tower meeting. Simpson claims the two never discussed the meeting, but are we to really believe he was helping Steele “prove” Russian collusion while working with a Russian who just met with Trump’s son, and this meeting didn’t come up in conversation?
> 
> Even more suspicious, during the Trump Tower meeting, Veselnitskaya was accompanied by translator Anatoli Samochornov, who was previously an interpreter for Hillary Clinton, John Kerry and Barack Obama.
> It is unbelievable that the minions on the left are so easy to dupe by the masters on the left. All Russian collusion was by Hitlery Clinton and the Dumbocrats. All of it.
> 
> View attachment 216096
> 
> SPYGATE: Every Russian and Clinton Connection You Need to Know
Click to expand...

You have to be kidding, a pathetic cut and paste from an info wars guy and Sean 
hannity?
There is this theory that Sean et al has corrupted small white minds for years and Don released all the anti immigrant/brown  garbage which had been bottled up for years.
Hence "he says what I'm thinking etc"
And btw, what did you do for 911 families?
Googled what hill did for the country if you can digest it


----------



## P@triot

itfitzme said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much winning - just as *President Trump* promised. This is what happens when Republicans are in control of everything.
> 
> Small business optimism surges to highest level ever, topping previous record under Reagan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, like how population went up too.
> 
> View attachment 216109
Click to expand...

This thread has *nothing* to do with "population". Please try to stay on topic, junior. You will be reported for hijacking threads if you continue.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Omg another constitutional scholar like Obama.


Unlike MaObama, I actually know the U.S. Constitution inside and out (I've not only studied extensively, but I've studied original writings on the U.S. Constitution by the founders.

Why is it that when you are hit in the face with facts, you resort to being snarky and rude?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not illegal to do business, *only when it's purpose is to affect our system*.
> 
> It's dangerous to spout words you don't know the meaning of.
> 
> 
> 
> Even then, it’s still not, stupid. It’s dangerous to cite “laws” that don’t even exist.
> 
> 
> 
> "There's no such crime as 'collusion' in the federal statute," he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s a direct quote from Alan Dershowitz. Not only one of the most prominent attorneys in the entire nation, but also a hard-core Democrat.
> 
> Dershowitz on Alleged Trump Collusion: Robert Mueller 'Inventing a Crime'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we will cherry pick the one opinion that fits our made up mind. No quotes from the other side?
Click to expand...

A. Alan Dershowitz _is_ the other side, sparky.

B. He's a renowned attorney.

Funny, it used to be that you guys would reject experts if you felt they were "right-wing". Now you people have become so bat-shit crazy radicalized that you refuse experts from your own side of the aisle.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much winning - just as *President Trump* promised. This is what happens when Republicans are in control of everything.
> 
> Airlines say booming US economy led to record summer travel
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking.
> Any idea why don the cons first year was the worst job creation in6?
Click to expand...

There first year was 2011. It wasn't "the worst job creation in 6 years" and they only had the states and the House. MaObama still occupied the White House and obstructed everything with illegal, unconstitutional actions (such as Presidential Memorandums that exceeded his authority) and the Dumbocrats still had the Senate.

Despite those obstacles, the economy immediately started to turn around. And with each election cycle that the Dumbocrats lost more seats, we've seen better and better and better economic results. Now that Republicans control everything, we are seeing unprecedented, record numbers.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Forgotten codpiece George's worst recession since the 20s? I get it, it was the Dems.


There may be hope for you yet! It seems like you might actually be open to accepting facts. Kudos.


ph3iron said:


> How's your gas prices? Still under $2?


They were $4 under MaObama. Thankfully, the GOP stepped in and got them cut in half.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Comey didn't release anti trump stuff. He did release anti Clinton stuff which doomed her.


Fascinating. Absolutely fascinating to see an extreme partisan hack in the wild. As F.B.I. Directory (not to mention radical left-winer), all James Comey did was report to Congress that he received some information. He feared that not reporting it would make it look like he was trying to cover for her.

So the F.B.I. *discretely* released 100% *fact* and you view that as "anti-Clinton". Wow. Just...._wow_.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Comey didn't release anti trump stuff. He did release anti Clinton stuff *which doomed her*.


Wait....whuuuut? I thought "Russian Collusion" 'doomed' Hitlery?


----------



## P@triot

So much winning - just as *President Trump* promised...

Fact Check: Trump is Right About Puerto Rico, Critics Manipulating Hurricane Maria Death 'Estimates' | Breitbart


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgotten codpiece George's worst recession since the 20s? I get it, it was the Dems.
> 
> 
> 
> There may be hope for you yet! It seems like you might actually be open to accepting facts. Kudos.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's your gas prices? Still under $2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were $4 under MaObama. Thankfully, the GOP stepped in and got them cut in half.
Click to expand...

Where on earth do you live?
California?
Incredible Obama was Pres but it's always the repubs.
And his job growth quarter better than dons were fake !!!
I guess you don't worry dons first year job growth was the worst in 6 years?
Can you take a course on presenting both sides.
You seem to be awfully biased
White old fart?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comey didn't release anti trump stuff. He did release anti Clinton stuff *which doomed her*.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait....whuuuut? I thought "Russian Collusion" 'doomed' Hitlery?
Click to expand...

No, comey.
The orange blob should bless him every morning
You don't remember comey didn't release Don info but hills?
Gawd, talk about a made up mind.
Hope you are sucking off your commie benefits thinking you paid in?


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> So much winning - just as *President Trump* promised...
> 
> Fact Check: Trump is Right About Puerto Rico, Critics Manipulating Hurricane Maria Death 'Estimates' | Breitbart


Trump is actually wrong, researchers said they are 95 percent confident that the number of direct and indirect deaths falls between 2,658 and 3,290.
Thanks to Trumps crappy disaster relief.


----------



## P@triot

After 8 years of the most corrupt and least transparent administration in U.S. history, it is so nice to have an administration that demands information be released to the public.


> *President* *Donald* *Trump* ordered the declassification and release of documents and text messages related to the probe


Thank you Mr. President for putting the American people (and America) first. MaObama put himself first.

Trump orders public release of classified FBI documents, text messages on Russia investigation


----------



## madasheck

Trump. MACA (Making America Corrupt Again)


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to astound. One of the best economies in U.S. history. Secured the border. Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S. And even deported *actual* Nazi's. No wonder the left hates him.


> Thanks in part to President Trump and Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents, the last known Nazi living in the United States was deported to Germany early Tuesday morning. Jakiw Palij was partially responsible for the death of roughly 6,000 Jews during the Holocaust in 1943.



Last-known Nazi collaborator from WWII in US, a 95-year-old former camp guard, deported to Germany


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* has delivered in a huge way.


> The real median income is set to hit a record level by the end of 2018.


Record highs in the market. Record lows in unemployment. And now record levels of median income.

How Trump Rescued Our Economy From Obama’s ‘New Normal’


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to astound. One of the best economies in U.S. _history_. This is what happens when the Republicans are in control of everything. The U.S. sees unprecedented prosperity.

Dow jumps more than 100 points to all-time high, rallies for a second day to start fourth quarter


----------



## P@triot

So. Much. Winning. Just as *President* *Trump* promised.

U.S. Steel to invest $750 million to revitalize flagship Gary plant in wake of Trump tariffs


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to astound. One of the best economies in U.S. _history_. This is what happens when the Republicans are in control of everything. The U.S. sees unprecedented prosperity.

US weekly jobless claims drop to a near 49-year low


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to astound. One of the best economies in U.S. _history_.


> Over 700 companies have boosted wages and given bonuses and other benefits to their employees because of tax reform.


This is what happens when the Republicans are in control of everything. The U.S. sees unprecedented prosperity.

How Trump Rescued Our Economy From Obama’s ‘New Normal’


----------



## P@triot

While the media continues to lie, President Trump continues to speak the truth.


> “It’s painfully obvious that journalists like Acosta haven’t even read the left’s proposal on ‘Medicare for all.’ It is H.R. 676. It has 123 Democrat cosponsors, that’s more than half of the House Democrats, and it reads, ‘*It* *shall* *be* *unlawful* *for* *a* *private* *health* *insurer* *to* *sell* *health* *insurance* *coverage* that duplicates the benefits provided under this Act.’ So, CNN, how is the president lying?”


And then the media lies about President Trump speaking the truth.

MSM called for ‘fact check’ on Trump’s Medicare op-ed — they’re not going to like the results


----------



## amethyst

Kurt Russel- had to change his name because of the leftists




Snake Plissken

@WyattEarpLA

I dont give a shit if the history books don't say it, i don't care if lib media suppresses it, but Donald Trump is the greatest president of my lifetime, & his fight against fake media makes him one of the greatest of all time. Washington, Lincoln, Reagan, Trump..yeah i said it.
9:38 PM · Oct 11, 2018


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*, for putting America *first*. After 8 years of the anti-American, globalist MaObama doing everything in his power to undermine the U.S., it has been such a gift to have a president who puts his nation and his people above the needs of foreign interests.


> Honduras appeared to act quickly on Tuesday after President Donald Trump threatened to cut humanitarian aid to their country over a caravan of migrants who were travelling towards the U.S.


That’s all it takes. It really is that simple. And that’s all it would take to cause Mexico to drop to their knees. 


> “The United States has strongly informed the President of Honduras that if the large Caravan of people heading to the U.S. is not stopped and brought back to Honduras, *no* *more* *money* *or* *aid* will be given to Honduras, effective immediately!” Trump tweeted on Tuesday.


Amazing how quickly Honduras was able to assist us in illegal immigration (and they aren’t even remotely close to our border).


> Vice President Mike Pence followed up with his own tweet to explain the actions that were being taken to encourage Honduras to prevent the migrant caravan. “Delivered strong message from [the president]: no more aid if caravan is not stopped,” he added. “Told him U.S. will not tolerate this blatant disregard for our border & sovereignty.”


Everyone is desperate for our money. If they want it, they have to do their part to *stop* the invasion of the United States.

Honduras takes action against migrant caravan after Trump threatens to cut aid


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*. You've been nothing short of a godsend.


> The Trump administration has issued 65% fewer “significant” rules—with costs exceeding $100 million a year—than the Obama administration and 51% fewer than the Bush administration, in its first 22 months.


And that's just accounting for what he implemented. That doesn't even include the regulations from MaObama and Bush that he removed. The net result would be even larger. Is it any wonder we have record low unemployment and record highs in the market?

Here's How Much Red Tape Trump Has Cut


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*. You've been nothing short of a godsend.


> President Donald Trump told reporters Monday that he planned to send a proposal for a 10% tax cut to Congress after the Nov. 6 midterm elections.


MaObama and the Dumbocrats really stuck it to the middle class. I’m tired of government taking more than half of what I earn.

President Trump says he will send a 10 percent tax cut proposal to Congress after midterm elections


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*, for putting America *first*. After 8 years of the anti-American, globalist MaObama doing everything in his power to undermine the U.S., it has been such a gift to have a president who puts his nation and his people above the needs of foreign interests.


> President Donald Trump said Monday the United States will start cutting aid to Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador as a caravan of thousands of mostly Honduran migrants rolled on regardless toward the US border.


Cutting costs while defending U.S. sovereignty.

Trump to cut Central America aid as migrant caravan rolls on


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*, for restoring sanity to America. The left wants to reject basic science. We cannot allow that to happen.


> The Trump administration is considering narrowly defining gender as a biological, immutable condition determined by genitalia at birth, the most drastic move yet in a governmentwide effort to roll back recognition and protections of transgender people under federal civil rights law.


Gender is not a state of mind. It is a scientific, biological reality.

‘Transgender’ Could Be Defined Out of Existence Under Trump Administration


----------



## EvilCat Breath

NYcarbineer said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
Click to expand...

San Francisco is a city.  It is not entitled to state's rights.

However it is free to become as filthy and disease ridden as it wishes to be.


----------



## P@triot

Tipsycatlover said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco is a city.  It is not entitled to state's rights.
Click to expand...

How sad is it that we constantly have to explain these basic concepts to the left? This is stuff I explain to daughter’s when they were in kindergarten - the difference between a state and a city.


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* achieving _everything_ the left couldn’t. Creating jobs, wealth, and protecting the environment...

Carbon Dioxide Emissions Dip in Trump's First Year, EPA Says


----------



## Vikrant

P@triot said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco is a city.  It is not entitled to state's rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad is it that we constantly have to explain these basic concepts to the left? This is stuff I explain to daughter’s when they were in kindergarten - the difference between a state and a city.
Click to expand...


San Francisco is a beautiful city. It is too damn expensive though. So I do not think it is an attractive destination for immigrants other than rich Asians.


----------



## P@triot

Just look at the “key” in the lower right corner. This is what the left has desperately tried to convince Americans is just “crumbs”.


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* putting America *first* and illustrating real leadership.


> President Donald Trump made a very strong statement Thursday against the migrant caravans from Honduras, and said that they could be fired upon if they threw rocks at law enforcement officials at the border.


It’s not a coincidence that he was elected. America has been yearning for someone who spit in the face of politics and instead just took care of business.

Breaking: Trump’s newest announcement on migrant caravan is deathly serious


----------



## P@triot

Unprecedented prosperity thanks to Republicans and *President* *Trump*.


> The economy added 250,000 new jobs, unemployment stayed at a record low, and the number of employed Americans stands at a record high.


No wonder the Democrats have to run on “I hate Trump...you should too”. They don’t have a single issue they can run on. Record highs in the market. Record lows in unemployment. Secured borders. Improved foreign relations. The polar opposite of the MaObama reign of terror.

October Showed Huge Economic Gains. Here’s How Congress Can Keep It Going.


----------



## Clementine

NYcarbineer said:


> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.





He hasn't done anything unconstitutional.    The left is so confused because they think their emotions decide what is legal or not.


----------



## P@triot

MaObama emboldened and supported our enemies and alienated our allies because of his hate for the U.S. Thank goodness *President* *Trump* is making everything right again.

Trump admin announces it will reimpose all sanctions on Iran lifted under the Obama administration


----------



## P@triot

Mexicans paying for the wall, just as *President* *Trump* promised.


> The proposal would theoretically cut down significantly on the number of illegal immigrants receiving federal benefits.


Tax payer’s dollars being diverted away from illegal aliens and being redirected toward helping America. So much winning.

Oklahoma senator targets illegal immigrant welfare, tax credits to fund border wall


----------



## beautress

P@triot said:


> Mexicans paying for the wall, just as *President* *Trump* promised.
> 
> 
> 
> The proposal would theoretically cut down significantly on the number of illegal immigrants receiving federal benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> Tax payer’s dollars being diverted away from illegal aliens and being redirected toward helping America. So much winning.
> 
> Oklahoma senator targets illegal immigrant welfare, tax credits to fund border wall
Click to expand...

From your link, Patriot, Senator Inhofe's Bill, the Wall Act, would:

_Require a work-authorized Social Security number for a person to claim refundable tax credits;_
_Require welfare applicants to verify citizenship; and_
_Increase the minimum fines on those who inter the country illegally._
_The proposal would theoretically cut down significantly on the number of illegal immigrants receiving federal benefits._

_Currently, a parent can claim the Earned Income Tax Credit or the Child Tax Credit if their child has a Social Security number, and individuals applying for welfare only have to declare citizenship and provide an SSN to get benefits._

_Inhofe’s bill would prevent undocumented parents from claiming the tax credit based on a child having a Social Security Number, and welfare applicants would have to have a verified, work-authorized SSN and citizenship verified through E-verify._​Sounds fair to me.


----------



## P@triot

Unprecedented prosperity thanks to Republicans and *President* *Trump*.


> The number of employed Americans has never been higher. The 156,562,000 Americans employed in October is the twelfth record set under President Donald Trump.


No wonder the Democrats have to run on “I hate Trump...you should too”. They don’t have a single issue they can run on. Record highs in the market. Record lows in unemployment. Secured borders. Improved foreign relations. The polar opposite of the MaObama reign of terror.

156,562,000: Record Employment for 12th Time Under Trump


----------



## Theowl32

P@triot said:


> Unprecedented prosperity thanks to Republicans and *President* *Trump*.
> 
> 
> 
> The number of employed Americans has never been higher. The 156,562,000 Americans employed in October is the twelfth record set under President Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder the Democrats have to run on “I hate Trump...you should too”. They don’t have a single issue they can run on.
> 
> 156,562,000: Record Employment for 12th Time Under Trump
Click to expand...

RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM RACISM 

That is their only issue


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* even won over Glenn Beck (and he _really_ hated Trump).


> The Obama years will likely go down in history, after all the haze of the media's fangirl "I've got a crush on cool guy Obama" obsession clears, as dark years, when a menace took office and brought the country into a seemingly incurable pain. And these years, the Trump years, despite all the venom from the media and academia and the Left in general — these will be the years remembered as the days of redemption. A time when America returned to itself, after nearly a decade of anti-American sentiment and rhetoric, and the toxic nonsense always threatening destruction.



The Trump years will be remembered as the time when America returned to itself


----------



## P@triot

Thank God for the *Trump* *Administration*. In the current left-wing climate of unhinged, asinine insanity, it's so refreshing to see decency and common sense restored.

Report says Trump administration nixed LGBT policy for 4-H, resulting in Iowa leader’s ouster


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*, for saving the United States.


> In the long run, there seems little doubt that Brett Kavanaugh’s addition will lead to stronger enforcement of constitutional rights such as religious liberty, the right to bear arms, and greater adherence to limits on congressional and executive power.


MaObama, Pelosi, and Reid did their absolute best to destroy the United States - and they did tremendous damage. Hitlery Clinton would have polished it off.

How Justice Kavanaugh Will Change the Supreme Court


----------



## jasonnfree

P@triot said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures of pollution in usa.
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures of destroying the planet in the U.S.A.
> 
> From the *left’s* Dakota Pipeline “protest”:
> View attachment 212843
> 
> From the *left’s* Earth Day “celebration”:
> View attachment 212844
> 
> From the *left’s* Occupy Wall Street “protest”:
> View attachment 212845
> 
> From the *left’s* Occupy ICE “protest”:
> View attachment 212846
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trump wants to bring back the good old days where companies can pollute and government looks the other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks to me like the left wants to bring back the good old days where they wouldn’t shower for months and wanted society to wallow in their own unsanitary filth. But that’s not at all surprising - as that is who you people are at your core.
Click to expand...


I like to follow up on our disagreements, P@triot.   Now what would do more harm to our environment...  a bunch of protesters like the ones in your picture, or a pipeline full of the nastiest type of oil on the planet when it ruptures?


----------



## WaitingFor2020

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


This thread has now been shown to not only be totally fucking ridiculous but terribly obsolete and just plain wrong.
Take Don the Con and leave this country....now.
.
.
.


----------



## P@triot

jasonnfree said:


> I like to follow up on our disagreements, P@triot.   Now what would do more harm to our environment...  a bunch of protesters like the ones in your picture, or a pipeline full of the nastiest type of oil on the planet when it ruptures?


And...uh..._why_....exactly...would a pipeline “rupture”?

Oh wait - that’s right. Because the left likes to engage in acts of terrorism when they don’t get their way.

Yell your side to stop blowing up the pipelines and they won’t “rupture”. It really is that simple.


----------



## P@triot

WaitingFor2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has now been shown to not only be totally fucking ridiculous but terribly obsolete and just plain wrong.
> Take Don the Con and leave this country....now.
Click to expand...

And yet it is backed up with _hundreds_ of links proving the thread while all you’re doing is making unfounded, outrageous statements without so much as a single quote or link.

You’re out of your league here, Nazi. Type for you to move to Cuba where you belong.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to follow up on our disagreements, P@triot.   Now what would do more harm to our environment...  a bunch of protesters like the ones in your picture, or a pipeline full of the nastiest type of oil on the planet when it ruptures?
> 
> 
> 
> And...uh..._why_....exactly...would a pipeline “rupture”?
> 
> Oh wait - that’s right. Because the left likes to engage in acts of terrorism when they don’t get their way.
> 
> Yell your side to stop blowing up the pipelines and they won’t “rupture”. It really is that simple.
Click to expand...

*”And...uh...why....exactly...would a pipeline “rupture”?*

You really are dumber than shit.





Tell me again how Obama lost 19 million jobs, starting from *2007*, more than a year *before* he became president.... that was fucking hysterical.


----------



## 007

WaitingFor2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has now been shown to not only be totally fucking ridiculous but terribly obsolete and just plain wrong.
> Take Don the Con and leave this country....now.
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...

Naaaah... it's a great thread, because the facts drive you mongrel America hating demtard trash insane.

PRESIDENT Trump has made the last little kenyan muslim dog turd look like the IGNORANT little America hating ASS CLOWN that he is. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Karl Rand

LordBrownTrout said:


> Activist judges are the very exact people who need to study what the US constitution really means.


The US constitution means Americans are deluded if they imagine they’re living in a democracy. The illusion was easier to maintain before Trump came along and started the process of unleashing the power of the executive branch exactly as the constitution permits.


----------



## Esmeralda

Donald Trump WILL go down in history as the most corrupt president ever.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump's election wasn't about Trump. it was a throbbing middle finger in the face of America's middle class!

it was a gesture of contempt, a howl of rage, the end result of decades of selfish & unwise moves by selfish & unwise people.


----------



## Karl Rand

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
Click to expand...

So, you happy with a form of executive power that’s trying to turn into a dictatorship?


----------



## P@triot

Esmeralda said:


> Donald Trump WILL go down in history as the most corrupt president ever.


Nah...MaObama has that title safely secured!

Besides, you can’t name a _single_ instance of corruption from his Administration. Not one.


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* keeps winning exactly as he promised!

Supreme Court hands Trump a victory over environmental groups trying to shut down the border wall


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has done what _every_ president could have done - but only a couple of others chose to: keep promises and leverage the power of the United States to ensure the United States was *first*.

US and China Make Successful Start on New Trade Negotiations


----------



## P@triot

More jobs. Higher wages. Thank you, *President* *Trump*.


> With over 7 million open jobs in America, employers are more willing to raise wages and benefits, with average hourly earnings rising in November by 6 cents to $27.35, increasing 81 cents over the year, or 3.1%.


Nothing ends in prosperity like proven conservative policy.

November Sees Slower but Steady Job Growth


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* has had the most remarkable, effective, and productive first two years of any president in the past 150 years.

North Korea releases U.S. detainees, bows to another Trump demand


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* has had the most remarkable, effective, and productive first two years of _any_ president in the past 150 years.

CNN's Van Jones credits Trump for criminal justice bill: 'gonna piss off all my liberal friends'


----------



## P@triot

Hahahahaha! *President* *Trump* continues to dominate the Dumbocrats.




 

Breaking: House passes funding bill — with billions in border wall funding Dems refuse to pass


----------



## Linkiloo

Not any more will he go down as a great presdident. Just like Obama, he has cowered in Syria and Iran and Russia are laughing.


----------



## edward37

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


the greatest only by sucking his own dick


----------



## edward37

Linkiloo said:


> Not any more will he go down as a great presdident. Just like Obama, he has cowered in Syria and Iran and Russia are laughing.


Gen Mattis called the turn on that fn idiot in our WH  First Kelly now Mattis  We have an AH in our WH thanks to repub AH voters


----------



## P@triot

Linkiloo said:


> Not any more will he go down as a great presdident. Just like Obama, he has cowered in Syria and Iran and Russia are laughing.


“Cowered” in Syria? How are we not helping Assad?!? He is *not* our enemy. The ISIS and Al Qaeda forces that he is fighting are our enemies.


----------



## P@triot

edward37 said:


> the greatest only by sucking his own dick


Ladies & Gentlemen - I give you the typical left-wing comment formed from the typical left-wing (low) IQ.


----------



## edward37

P@triot said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the greatest only by sucking his own dick
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies & Gentlemen - I give you the typical left-wing comment formed from the typical left-wing (low) IQ.
Click to expand...

and even funnier is you help him


----------



## P@triot

edward37 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the greatest only by sucking his own dick
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies & Gentlemen - I give you the typical left-wing comment formed from the typical left-wing (low) IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and even funnier is you help him
Click to expand...

Ladies & Gentlemen - I give you the typical left-wing comment formed from the typical left-wing (low) IQ.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*, for restoring sanity and decency to the U.S.


> Considering the huge disaster it inherited, it's amazing how much progress the Trump White House already has made rolling back the absurdity of Obama's LGBT legacy.


The most effective and successful first two years of any president of the modern era.

On Gender, the Science Is Deafening


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*, for restoring the U.S. to its rightful place atop the world...


> President Donald Trump has pushed his administration toward “energy dominance” by cutting environmental regulations on fossil fuel development and opening up federal lands and waters for energy companies. The Trump administration repealed an Obama-era regulation in September costing oil and gas companies hundreds of millions of dollars to develop on federal land. The United States overtook Saudi Arabia and Russia in September to become the world’s largest oil producer.


After 8 years of watching MaObama unconstitutionally throw billions of tax payer dollars at failed companies like Solyndra - for a failed concept that caused our energy costs to skyrocket - it is so nice to see jobs, wealth, and affordable energy being produced in abundance.

Here Are Trump's Largest ‘Energy Dominance’ Actions of 2018


----------



## Siete

the old sob is going down as the president who didnt know his history thats for damn sure


----------



## H B Lowrie

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*

Very well could, I mean america still tries to claim it is a democratic republic that represents the will of the people and that we did not come by this land mass via genocide.  We can make up any fantasy and buy into it.


----------



## H B Lowrie

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President* *Trump*, for restoring the U.S. to its rightful place atop the world...
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump has pushed his administration toward “energy dominance” by cutting environmental regulations on fossil fuel development and opening up federal lands and waters for energy companies. The Trump administration repealed an Obama-era regulation in September costing oil and gas companies hundreds of millions of dollars to develop on federal land. The United States overtook Saudi Arabia and Russia in September to become the world’s largest oil producer.
> 
> 
> 
> After 8 years of watching MaObama unconstitutionally throw billions of tax payer dollars at failed companies like Solyndra - for a failed concept that caused our energy costs to skyrocket - it is so nice to see jobs, wealth, and affordable energy being produced in abundance.
> 
> Here Are Trump's Largest ‘Energy Dominance’ Actions of 2018
Click to expand...


Don couldn't even dominate a republican house and senate.


----------



## P@triot

H B Lowrie said:


> Don couldn't even dominate a republican house and senate.


*Real* leaders don’t “dominate”. That’s the mentality of the oppressive left-wing Saddam Hussein mindset.


----------



## P@triot

The market celebrated the last month of complete and total Republican control.


> The Dow Jones Industrial Average rose by 800 points on Friday morning after the monthly Labor Department jobs report showed the economy gained 312,000 jobs in December versus 176,000 expected.


When the Dumbocrats controlled everything in MaObama’s first two years, we saw above 10% unemployment, record debt, decreased savings, and significant loss of liberties.. When Republicans controlled everything for *President* *Trump’s* first two years, we saw record highs in the market, record low unemployment, higher incomes, and more freedom.

Dow rises 800 points after blowout jobs report, comments by Federal Reserve head


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* and the Republicans have done more for minorities in 2 years than the Dumbocrat Party has done in 170 years...

Hispanic Unemployment Rate Hits Record Low in December


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*, for restoring the U.S. to its rightful place atop the world...


> as 2018 comes to a close, we’re seeing a Trump Doctrine take shape. It’s a set of policies that promote freedom around the world buttressed by real commitments to state sovereignty, economic security and energy independence.


After 8 years of watching MaObama absolutely destroy the world by alienating allies and empowering enemies, it is such a relief to see real American leadership from the White House once again.

The Trump Doctrine takes shape as 2018 comes to a close


----------



## Kondor3

12icer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..
> 
> 
> 
> Not really they actually taught the LIBERAL interpretation OF the Constitution. REAL History, REAL Social Studies, REAL American Government were actually CHANGED after 1967 and gradually removed for a "safe place' classroom lecture by liberal socialist. I actually doubt that the interpretation of the Constitution touted by the majority of the media, and the indoctrinated masses will change under Trump, It would take complete reconstruction of the aforementioned classes, and remedial classes for those who were denied a REAL education by the lying liberals in academia.
Click to expand...

It's all a _Worldwide Joooo-ish Kornspiracy_, I tellz ya !!!


----------



## P@triot

The Trump Doctrine is proving to be almost as wildly successful as the Reagan Doctrine...


> The president instinctively understands that it’s our economic power, technology and innovation that give us our leverage, not just our military. The Trump Doctrine recognizes that bucks are more powerful than bombs


It’s a comprehensive strategy and it will be highly successful.

The Trump Doctrine takes shape as 2018 comes to a close


----------



## Moonglow

Kondor3 said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..
> 
> 
> 
> Not really they actually taught the LIBERAL interpretation OF the Constitution. REAL History, REAL Social Studies, REAL American Government were actually CHANGED after 1967 and gradually removed for a "safe place' classroom lecture by liberal socialist. I actually doubt that the interpretation of the Constitution touted by the majority of the media, and the indoctrinated masses will change under Trump, It would take complete reconstruction of the aforementioned classes, and remedial classes for those who were denied a REAL education by the lying liberals in academia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a _Worldwide Joooo-ish Kornspiracy_, I tellz ya !!!
Click to expand...

It must be since my wrestling coach taught the class, you know one of "those" liberals that were Nam vets..


----------



## WheelieAddict

Milestones: first president that appeared in a pornographic film. First first lady in lesbian porn.

Republican family values


----------



## P@triot

I love the fact that *President* *Trump* has the fascists so thoroughly defeated mentally

Bruce Springsteen predicts Trump will win again in 2020: 'I don’t see anyone who can beat him'


----------



## madasheck

I love that the Trumpheads are so out of the loop they actually think Trump’s going to be historically thought of as a great president. That’s so far from the truth that’s ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Original Tree

*He has been more productive than any president in history, and has kept all of his campaign promises, except for a couple left to do.*


----------



## P@triot

madasheck said:


> I love that the Trumpheads are so out of the loop they actually think Trump’s going to be historically thought of as a great president. That’s so far from the truth that’s ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And here is another prime example, snowflake...

New poll shows a stunning turn in Trump's approval among Latinos


----------



## Dragonlady

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
Click to expand...


The action of FDR 70 years ago was and is considered heinous.  But this is 70 years later, and the asylum seekers didn't bomb Pearl Harbour.  

What is happening today is just as racist as FDR's internment of the Japanese.  Trump has locked up some 10,000 asylum seekers.  People who have fled the most dangerous countries on earth, seeking safety for themselves and their families.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> People who have fled the most dangerous countries on earth, seeking safety for themselves and their families.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> People who have fled the most dangerous countries on earth, seeking safety for themselves and their families.


You really are the most ignorant little puppy dog I've ever come across.

*1.* None of the people are seeking "asylum"

*2.* Even if they were, they violated international law by not reporting to the embassy of said country in their own nation to request asylum or properly requesting asylum at the first border they reach (which in the case of the Central American caravan would have been Mexico).

*3.* Mexico actually offered the asylum. They turned it down and returned to Central America. Oops! So much for your absurd "asylum" propaganda.

*4.* None of their nations even remotely qualify for "asylum" status. They are not war-torn. There are no human atrocities. There is no religious persecution.

Seriously sweetie...ignorant much?


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* continues to deliver on every promise he made...


> The U.S. economy is roaring like no other time in recent memory. The job market is hot, unemployment is down to record lows, and small business optimism is soaring.
> 
> But this newfound dynamism didn’t come from nowhere. It required a package of market and consumer-friendly reforms passed by Congress and adopted by the Trump administration. These reforms have boosted economic freedom.


President Trump is definitely “making America great again”.

Under Trump, US Economic Freedom Rises Significantly


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*...




 

312,000 Jobs Added In December, Manufacturing Growing 714% Faster Under Trump Than Obama


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump*...the man who saved the United States from the anti-American radicals.


> The liberal 9th Circuit—sometimes called the “9th Circus” by conservatives—is among the appeals courts whose decisions are *most* *overturned* *by* *the* *Supreme* *Court*.


The 9th Circuit was stacked with radicals and committed to the collapse of the U.S. Reforming that joke of a court will protect the United States for decades to come.

Trump Nominations Begin to Remake the Liberal 9th Circuit


----------



## P@triot

Despite the best obstructionist efforts by the left, the *Trump* *Train* (of prosperity) keeps rolling...


> The economy added 304,000 jobs to nonfarm payrolls in January, exceeding expectations and despite the partial government shutdown.


So...much..._winning_.

Payrolls surge by 304,000, smashing estimates despite government shutdown


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*...


> He said that all Americans, not just some, are seeing the benefits of the Trump economy, especially since the president signed Republican lawmakers’ tax cuts into law on Dec. 22, 2017.


Conservative policy produces prosperity _every_ time. Progressive policy produces poverty _every_ time. Period.

Georgia Lawmaker Touts Nation’s ‘Greatest Economic Turnaround’


----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot




----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* and the Republicans have created such an incredible economy that the labor market is running out of people to fill all of the jobs...


> “The labor market continues to heat up,” said Chris Rupkey, chief economist at MUFG in New York. “But growth cannot continue for much longer if there is no one out there to work in the factories and shops and malls across America.”


Conservative policy _always_ ends in prosperity.

U.S. job openings hit record high; workers more scarce | Reuters


----------



## P@triot

Conservative policy always creates prosperity...


> Wages not only grew 3.4% in the past 12 months, the fastest rate since before 2009, but the increases are benefiting low-income earners the most, according to the Council of Economic Advisers.


While the Dumbocrats “Fight for Fifteen” is _killing_ low-income workers, *President* *Trump* and the Republicans are implementing policies that are lifting low-income workers out of the lower class (exactly what the Dumbocrats fear the most).

White House Report Hails Tax Cuts Spurring Economic Growth


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* not only protecting constitutional rights, but forcing the left to choose between the two things they love the most - oppressive control and money.

Trump to Colleges: Protect Free Speech or Risk Billions in Federal Grants


----------



## P@triot

*President* *Trump* and the Republicans have created an incredible economy thanks to proven conservative policy...

US job openings jump to record high of 7.3 million


----------



## P@triot

So...much...winning. Just as *President Trump* promised. He has done an exceptional job adhering to the U.S. Constitution.

Justices Overturn 9th Circuit on Detaining Illegal Immigrants


----------



## basquebromance

our criticism of Trump hits him the hardest. he can't take it anymore and soon he will resign!


----------



## P@triot




----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


Yep…he’s had 6 of his employees get charged with felonies in the first 2 years.  Nobody else has ever done that.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Yep…he’s had 6 of his employees get charged with felonies in the first 2 years.  Nobody else has ever done that.


Still upset that the Mueller investigation completely and totally exonerated him, I see.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you *President Trump* for putting America *first*.

Trump cuts aid to Central American countries as migrant crisis deepens


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to Make America Great Again...


> The nation continues to boast an almost record low unemployment rate and rising wages for workers.


Now ask yourself why that sends the left into a rage?

(Hint: there is only one reason)

The US Economy Beat the Experts by Nearly 20,000 Jobs in March


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* isn’t afraid to call a spade a spade. And that is why he continues to excel.


> President Donald Trump has designated Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps a foreign terrorist organization. It’s about time. Other administrations might have done it, but didn’t.


One cannot properly address a problem if they refuse to recognize that it exists. Much like Ronald Reagan deeming the Soviet Union the “Evil Empire”, President Trump is wiling to provide the leadership necessary to call out evil wherever it exists and whatever form it exists in.

Trump Has Designated Iran's Revolutionary Guard a Terrorist Group. It's About Time.


----------



## NoVote

Trump is the greatest man of the age, Trumps name will be spoken a thousand years from now. Between now and the end of 2019, 2 million new babies will be named Donald or Melania.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...


> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.


Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.

Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy


----------



## Tax Man

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.
> 
> Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy
Click to expand...

the rump is a wasted space in American history. The poor are not getting shit from this conman.


----------



## sparky

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* isn’t afraid to call a spade a spade



few supremacists are....~S~


----------



## P@triot

Tax Man said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.
> 
> Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the rump is a wasted space in American history. The poor are not getting shit from this conman.
Click to expand...

The data is undeniable, angry little cross-dresser. President Trump has done more for minorities and the lower class in 2 years than MaObama did in 8 years.


----------



## Markle

Tax Man said:


> he rump is a wasted space in American history. The poor are not getting shit from this conman.



Specifically, what do you gain by denying facts?  It seems to me that it only makes you look foolish.  How does that help your viewpoint?


----------



## Jitss617

Trump is the best ever


----------



## Faun

NoVote said:


> Trump is the greatest man of the age, Trumps name will be spoken a thousand years from now. Between now and the end of 2019, 2 million new babies will be named Donald or Melania.


Dayum!  

The sycophancy of you Trumpettes is truly scary. Regardless, that doesn't appear to be the case as neither Donald nor Melanie are in the top 50...

100 Most Popular Baby Names of 2019—So Far | Parents


----------



## Tax Man

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.
> 
> Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the rump is a wasted space in American history. The poor are not getting shit from this conman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data is undeniable, angry little cross-dresser. President Trump has done more for minorities and the lower class in 2 years than MaObama did in 8 years.
Click to expand...

I do not dress as you do in womens clothing. I am a male and dress as such. Work boots and Ben Davies pants. The poor in this nation are being shoved aside for the illegals conservatives want for the cheap labor. You should get out of your outhouse basement more often.


----------



## sparky

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.
> 
> Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the rump is a wasted space in American history. The poor are not getting shit from this conman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data is undeniable, angry little cross-dresser. *President Trump has done more for minorities and the lower class* in 2 years than MaObama did in 8 years.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tax Man

Markle said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> he rump is a wasted space in American history. The poor are not getting shit from this conman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, what do you gain by denying facts?  It seems to me that it only makes you look foolish.  How does that help your viewpoint?
Click to expand...

I do not deny facts I just know real ones from trump facts.


----------



## Tax Man

sparky said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.
> 
> Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the rump is a wasted space in American history. The poor are not getting shit from this conman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data is undeniable, angry little cross-dresser. *President Trump has done more for minorities and the lower class* in 2 years than MaObama did in 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you for the graph!


----------



## Tax Man

Jitss617 said:


> Trump is the best ever


So how is the sandman at giving blow jobs?


----------



## P@triot

Tax Man said:


> The poor in this nation are being shoved aside for the illegals...


...that the Dumbocrats (who you support) keep importing into the U.S.

(There...I properly finished the sentence for you, snowflake)


----------



## Wry Catcher

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.
> 
> Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy
Click to expand...


LOL  Your single source is laughable, and if the author of your link writing this for the NYTimes, Washington Post or any major national newspaper he would be tossed out onto the street and fired.


----------



## P@triot

Tax Man said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the best ever
> 
> 
> 
> So how is the sandman at giving blow jobs?
Click to expand...

Figures...the cross-dresser wants to know how good Trump is in bed.


----------



## P@triot

Wry Catcher said:


> LOL  Your single source is laughable, and if the author of your link writing this for the NYTimes, Washington Post or any major national newspaper he would be tossed out onto the street and fired.


Oh Lord...here we go again. Guy Catcher denying indisputable reality.


----------



## Mike473

Trump is a great president. He is passing them all by and heading on to the horizon!


----------



## Bush92

Tax Man said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.
> 
> Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the rump is a wasted space in American history. The poor are not getting shit from this conman.
Click to expand...

Making out great. His stance on China and Mexican trade could bring jobs back to the United States.


----------



## Jitss617

Faun said:


> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the greatest man of the age, Trumps name will be spoken a thousand years from now. Between now and the end of 2019, 2 million new babies will be named Donald or Melania.
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum!
> 
> The sycophancy of you Trumpettes is truly scary. Regardless, that doesn't appear to be the case as neither Donald nor Melanie are in the top 50...
> 
> 100 Most Popular Baby Names of 2019—So Far | Parents
Click to expand...

Lol who cares what the left wing propaganda says.. pick up a modern day history book


----------



## Jitss617

Tax Man said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the best ever
> 
> 
> 
> So how is the sandman at giving blow jobs?
Click to expand...

Ask your mom


----------



## Faun

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoVote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the greatest man of the age, Trumps name will be spoken a thousand years from now. Between now and the end of 2019, 2 million new babies will be named Donald or Melania.
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum!
> 
> The sycophancy of you Trumpettes is truly scary. Regardless, that doesn't appear to be the case as neither Donald nor Melanie are in the top 50...
> 
> 100 Most Popular Baby Names of 2019—So Far | Parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol who cares what the left wing propaganda says.. pick up a modern day history book
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Baby names are now left wing propaganda to the nutty right.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.
> 
> Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy
Click to expand...

Yea, right.
20c an hour more, gobbled up in gas
You do know Omaha created more jobs in his last 2 years than the con did in his first 2.?
Why don't you ever list that?
Still not worried about him dragging his wife by the hair before raping her?
Lusting after his daughter?
Going in teen dressing rooms?
5 deferments?
Trump u?
Ah well, patriotism, the last refuge of the scoundrel?


----------



## ph3iron

Tax Man said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.
> 
> Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the rump is a wasted space in American history. The poor are not getting shit from this conman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The data is undeniable, angry little cross-dresser. President Trump has done more for minorities and the lower class in 2 years than MaObama did in 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not dress as you do in womens clothing. I am a male and dress as such. Work boots and Ben Davies pants. The poor in this nation are being shoved aside for the illegals conservatives want for the cheap labor. You should get out of your outhouse basement more often.
Click to expand...




NoVote said:


> Trump is the greatest man of the age, Trumps name will be spoken a thousand years from now. Between now and the end of 2019, 2 million new babies will be named Donald or Melania.



typical con cult.
Jealous of him dragging his 1 St wife by the hair and raping her?
Stupid, Doesn't even know the difference between an adjective and a noun.
Trump u?
Whoops it was fined and closed like his airline, steaks etc


----------



## ph3iron

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been absolutely _phenomenal_...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past year, wage growth was 6.6% for the 10th percentile of workers with the lowest incomes. That’s double the 3.3% growth rate for workers at the top of the income distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Creating jobs for everyone, especially minorities. Increasing wages for everyone, especially the lower class.
> 
> Poorest Americans Are Benefiting Most From Strong Economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, right.
> 20c an hour more, gobbled up in gas
> You do know Omaha created more jobs in his last 2 years than the con did in his first 2.?
> Why don't you ever list that?
> Still not worried about him dragging his wife by the hair before raping her?
> Lusting after his daughter?
> Going in teen dressing rooms?
> 5 deferments?
> Trump u?
> Ah well, patriotism, the last refuge of the scoundrel?
Click to expand...

You forgot to quote "stays stubbornly below"
I thought multimillionaires like me benefited most?


----------



## edward37

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


Yes the greatest  and to only serve 1 term   ,,,Thank God


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* delivering the type of transparency the American people deserve (and the Democrat Party fears)...

Trump Administration to 'Shed Light' on Secretive Practice That Costs Taxpayers Millions


----------



## P@triot

Republicans built an incredible economy with conservative policy during the MaObama reign of terror. He did _everything_ he could to prevent it (such as blocking the Keystone Pipeline. Now that MaObama is gone and *President Trump* sits in the White House, we were able to place the finishing touches on a true conservative economy (removing all of MaObama’s unconstitutional Executive Orders). It has resulted in an unprecedented economy.

Wow: 71 percent of ALL voters rate Trump economy 'good' or 'excellent' — highest in almost 18 years


----------



## deanrd

Stormy said he wasn’t that good.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> Stormy said he wasn’t that good.


That’s because she was mad that he denied sleeping with her. Incidentally, you’ve been so thoroughly defeated by *President Trump* that you have to resort to talking about how good Trump is in bed.


----------



## deanrd

Donald Trump is what they call a credit snatcher. He takes credit for the hard work of others. Even worse, he’ll get someone to work for him promising to pay them and then he stiffed them.


----------



## P@triot

edward37 said:


> Yes the greatest  and to only serve 1 term   ,,,Thank God


Good luck with that!

Republicans built an _incredible_ economy with conservative policy during the MaObama reign of terror, despite the fact that he did everything he could to prevent it (such as blocking the Keystone Pipeline). Once MaObama was gone and *President Trump* took over, we were able to place the finishing touches on a true conservative economy (such removing all of MaObama’s unconstitutional Executive Orders). It has resulted in an unprecedented economy.

Wow: 71 percent of ALL voters rate Trump economy 'good' or 'excellent' — highest in almost 18 years


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> Donald Trump is what they call a credit snatcher. He takes credit for the hard work of others.


He doesn’t take credit for what the Republicans built. He just gets the credit he deserves for eliminating MaObama’s *failed* (and unconstitutional) Executive Orders, for approving the Keystone Pipeline, for the tariffs he placed on communist nations who were screwing us, etc.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Republicans built an incredible economy with conservative policy during the MaObama reign of terror. He did _everything_ he could to prevent it (such as blocking the Keystone Pipeline. Now that MaObama is gone and *President Trump* sits in the White House, we were able to place the finishing touches on a true conservative economy (removing all of MaObama’s unconstitutional Executive Orders). It has resulted in an unprecedented economy.
> 
> Wow: 71 percent of ALL voters rate Trump economy 'good' or 'excellent' — highest in almost 18 years


Spits the buttplug who actually claimed there were only 1 million jobs gained during Obama's 8 years in office.

Do you really think the forum needs more evidence that you're crazy?


----------



## P@triot

This is exactly why the left’s “blue wall” gave Hitlery the middle finger and pulled the lever for *President Trump*. And he has delivered in a huge way.

Pennsylvania’s unemployment rate drops to lowest on record


----------



## WEATHER53

Trump is saving this country and the liberals will benefit from it; ingrates that they are.


----------



## P@triot

WEATHER53 said:


> Trump is saving this country and the liberals will benefit from it; ingrates that they are.


You're spot-on. But remember - most liberals *don't* want the U.S. saved. They hate the U.S. They want it to collapse and they want to replace it with a communist state. Hence the reason they hate Trump so much.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* in on track to be the greatest president in U.S. history...


> A look at his fiscal year 2020 budget shows that the president has a plan to reduce costs and increase health care choices. His plan would achieve this by redirecting federal premium subsidies and Medicaid expansion money into grants to states. States would be required to use the money to establish consumer-centered programs that make health insurance affordable regardless of income or medical condition.


He put the finishing touches on an incredible economy built by the Republicans. He's taken steps to restore power to the states in accordance with the U.S. Constitution - and he is doing that yet again with his plan for healthcare. The federal government simply has no authority for healthcare. It will be exponentially better handled by the states (at least those not run by the failed liberal ideology).

Trump Really Does Have a Plan That's Better Than Obamacare


----------



## P@triot

You cannot say that Donald Trump didn’t warn you... 


> "Who's gonna win?" Matthews asked. "I think *Trump is winning* this battle against his own government, against both branches, Executive, and legislative, and the courts, *he's winning across the board*!"


So...much...winning. Just as *President Trump* promised.

MSNBC host says Trump is winning and Nancy Pelosi is 'scared of looking completely stupid and impotent'


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been amazing...


> Meanwhile, 71% of voters said they believe Trump has made the economy "somewhat strong or very strong,"


He should win re-election unanimously. He won’t (because the left hates America). But he _should_.

New poll has great news for Trump ahead of campaign season, bad news for Democrats


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been _amazing_...

Mexican military begins taking action against migrants after striking deal with President Trump


----------



## P@triot

He literally might go down as the greatest president of all-time. All of this with the left doing _everything_ they can to stop him. From false rape accusations to false "collusion" accusations to illegal deep-state operations.


----------



## B. Kidd

President Trump uses restraint and like he said this morning, compared to recent Presidents, has common sense.

This is why we elected him!


----------



## Stormy Daniels

B. Kidd said:


> President Trump uses restraint



Bullshit.



> and like he said this morning, compared to recent Presidents, has common sense.



Bullshit.



> This is why we elected him!



Bullshit.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

P@triot said:


> He literally might go down as the greatest president of all-time. All of this with the left doing _everything_ they can to stop him. From false rape accusations to false "collusion" accusations to illegal deep-state operations.


Those things you listed in the post ^above^ may be the real secret to his popularity...for the first time in my life I like trump [I always considered him a phoney until now] and it's because of how he so upsets the lily white liberal apple cart.


----------



## Slyhunter

Stormy Daniels said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump uses restraint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and like he said this morning, compared to recent Presidents, has common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why we elected him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

You want to know why he was elected, ask those who voted for him not those who voted against him.
Other than that your reply was full of Bullshit.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* solved the problem. Threaten to withhold aid plus put sanctions on the nation which is the origin of the problem.

Mexico deploys massive troop force to stop migrants from crossing the US border


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stormy said he wasn’t that good.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because she was mad that he denied sleeping with her. Incidentally, you’ve been so thoroughly defeated by *President Trump* that you have to resort to talking about how good Trump is in bed.
Click to expand...


Why not give the board readers a rundown on how good Trump is in bed?


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been incredible...


> America is now the largest producer of gas and oil in the world, soon to be the largest exporter as well. The U.S. economy is booming. Iran’s is imploding.


He should win re-election unanimously. He won’t (because the left hates America). But he _should_.

The US Can Afford to Stay Calm With Iran


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has unquestionably been the most effective president in our lifetime...

Andres Manuel Lopez Obrador, Mexico president, defends immigration crackdown


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Why not give the board readers a rundown on how good Trump is in bed?


Why, sweetie? Would that turn you on? Do you fantasize about *President Trump* that much?


----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has been amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, 71% of voters said they believe Trump has made the economy "somewhat strong or very strong,"
> 
> 
> 
> He should win re-election unanimously. He won’t (because the left hates America). But he _should_.
> 
> New poll has great news for Trump ahead of campaign season, bad news for Democrats
Click to expand...


You gotta love Donald Trump. Donald Trump is over at the G20, and he’s sitting there and he’s talking to Vladimir Putin of Russia. And the Drive-By Media is covering it over there. “Mr. President, Mr. President, are you gonna tell Putin not to meddle in the election in 2020?”
So Trump smiles and leans over to Putin, “Hey, don’t meddle in the election, Mr. President.” And they both start laughing about it, and the media just had a cow. They’ve been having a cow all day. God I love that man!


----------



## P@triot

Terri4Trump said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, 71% of voters said they believe Trump has made the economy "somewhat strong or very strong,"
> 
> 
> 
> He should win re-election unanimously. He won’t (because the left hates America). But he _should_.
> 
> New poll has great news for Trump ahead of campaign season, bad news for Democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta love Donald Trump. Donald Trump is over at the G20, and he’s sitting there and he’s talking to Vladimir Putin of Russia. And the Drive-By Media is covering it over there. “Mr. President, Mr. President, are you gonna tell Putin not to meddle in the election in 2020?”
> So Trump smiles and leans over to Putin, “Hey, don’t meddle in the election, Mr. President.” And they both start laughing about it, and the media just had a cow. They’ve been having a cow all day. God I love that man!
Click to expand...

Ok..._that_ is *EPIC*! I hadn't heard that. Now I have to go find it.


----------



## Terri4Trump

B. Kidd said:


> President Trump uses restraint and like he said this morning, compared to recent Presidents, has common sense.
> 
> This is why we elected him!



Amen brother


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

Which right wing nutcase source is this again


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, 71% of voters said they believe Trump has made the economy "somewhat strong or very strong,"
> 
> 
> 
> He should win re-election unanimously. He won’t (because the left hates America). But he _should_.
> 
> New poll has great news for Trump ahead of campaign season, bad news for Democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gotta love Donald Trump. Donald Trump is over at the G20, and he’s sitting there and he’s talking to Vladimir Putin of Russia. And the Drive-By Media is covering it over there. “Mr. President, Mr. President, are you gonna tell Putin not to meddle in the election in 2020?”
> So Trump smiles and leans over to Putin, “Hey, don’t meddle in the election, Mr. President.” And they both start laughing about it, and the media just had a cow. They’ve been having a cow all day. God I love that man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok..._that_ is *EPIC*! I hadn't heard that. Now I have to go find it.
Click to expand...


While you are at it look at the graph of the continuation of Obama economy
Also any idea why the con created fewer jobs than Obama? Last 2 years v's 1st 2.?
Fantastic con job of indoctrinating zero college white supremists, best in history.
Maybe hitler?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Which right wing nutcase source is this again


It’s on *video*, reality denier.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> While you are at it look at the graph of the continuation of Obama economy


Snowflake, the “Obama Economy” was the above 10% unemployment that caused him to take a historical beat-down in the 2010 midterm elections.


ph3iron said:


> Also any idea why the con created fewer jobs than Obama? Last 2 years v's 1st 2.?


Yes snowflake, I know exactly why. I suspect you do too. It’s because there is very little room for improvement when you have created an economy with 3.7% unemployment. Hard to keep creating jobs with that rate.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you are at it look at the graph of the continuation of Obama economy
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake, the “Obama Economy” was the above 10% unemployment that caused him to take a historical beat-down in the 2010 midterm elections.
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also any idea why the con created fewer jobs than Obama? Last 2 years v's 1st 2.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes snowflake, I know exactly why. I suspect you do too. It’s because there is very little room for improvement when you have created an economy with 3.7% unemployment. Hard to keep creating jobs with that rate.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Poor, Buttplug, the unemployment rate was never above 10% under Obama. And the reason it was high as it was, was due to Bush's Great Recession.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not give the board readers a rundown on how good Trump is in bed?
> 
> 
> 
> Why, sweetie? Would that turn you on? Do you fantasize about *President Trump* that much?
Click to expand...

Not me, I'm a Democrat and that's a Republican thing, I hope you're not a Republican but if you were you would probably fill the boards with good things about Trump.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Not me, I'm a Democrat


Well that explains why you’re so misinformed about history, politics, economics, the U.S. Constitution, etc.


regent said:


> and that's a Republican thing


Like being educated, having work ethic, being mature, etc.


regent said:


> I hope you're not a Republican


I’m not. I’m a constitutional conservative.


regent said:


> but if you were you would probably fill the boards with good things about Trump.


You know who else would “fill the board with good things about Trump”? People who were honest. People who could accept reality. People who can be objective. You know, all of the things Democrats are incapable of.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, I'm a Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> Well that explains why you’re so misinformed about history, politics, economics, the U.S. Constitution, etc.
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that's a Republican thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like being educated, having work ethic, being mature, etc.
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not a Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not. I’m a constitutional conservative.
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> but if you were you would probably fill the boards with good things about Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know who else would “fill the board with good things about Trump”? People who were honest. People who could accept reality. People who can be objective. You know, all of the things Democrats are incapable of.
Click to expand...

So how do you think the hstorians will rate Trump as  president? How will the American people rate Trump as president? One final question: Do  Costitutional conservatives view  the Constituition differently than most Americans?


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So how do you think the hstorians will rate Trump as  president?


Unfairly (because almost all “historians” are left-wing lunatics)


regent said:


> How will the American people rate Trump as president?


We’re only two years in, sweetie. Has to at least finish his first term before anyone can even attempt to guess.


regent said:


> One final question: Do  Costitutional conservatives view  the Constituition differently than most Americans?


Yes. We’re actually knowledgeable about it.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been _amazing_...

The US had another month of job gains that far exceeded expectations


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been _amazing_...

President Trump credited after North Korea quietly releases Australian detainee


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has been _amazing_...
> 
> The US had another month of job gains that far exceeded expectations



Still illegals?
Yes. Millions of them.

Still Abortion?
Yes. Millions of them.

Still Muslims?
Yes. Millions of them.

Hmm..... I guess because Trump chopped taxes, especially for the elite Globalists....... He's "Amazing"

Yes, Trump's economy has on paper been very good.

The problem is that inflation has gone up a little bit higher, than the wages have.

Ultimately.... No.... Trump's not amazing.
A.) He's alienated most of our most reliable allies.
B.) He's obnoxious, and  a bit a crazy Narcissist.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been _amazing_...
> 
> The US had another month of job gains that far exceeded expectations
> 
> 
> 
> Still Abortion? Yes. Millions of them.
Click to expand...

Listen, because you are the quintessential dumb-shit polack, I’m going to cut you some slack here. But here’s the thing mental midget: the President of the United States has 0 control over abortion. That’s law...and law can only be created, altered, or abolished by Congress (the legislative branch). Fuck’n moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been _amazing_...
> 
> The US had another month of job gains that far exceeded expectations
> 
> 
> 
> Still Abortion? Yes. Millions of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, because you are the quintessential dumb-shit polack, I’m going to cut you some slack here. But here’s the thing mental midget: the President of the United States has 0 control over abortion. That’s law...and law can only be created, altered, or abolished by Congress (the legislative branch). Fuck’n moron.
Click to expand...


Fascists wouldn't care about the courts.... Would get Abortion taken care of if needed..

Poland had an issue with the courts.
95% of the judges in the  Polish Tribunal court were pro-Islamic refugee Civil Platform Liberals.

So, Poland stood against Islamic refugees without them, and told judges to retire....Especially when they the Polish Liberals poisoned the well, by appointing a few of  these judges ILLEGALLY before leaving.

The fact is Poles were smart.

I hate to say it, but it's Americans like you which are dumb & impotent.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hmm..... I guess because Trump chopped taxes, especially for the elite Globalists....... He's "Amazing"


Well guessing is not one of your strengths. He cut taxes for _everyone_ while simultaneously increasing revenues to the federal government to record levels.

He has unemployment among African-Americans and Latinos at record lows. He has the market at record highs.

He has restored constitutional government and made the United States #1 in the world in energy production. We’re also now #1 in the world in oil production.

He has defeated ISIS while pulling troops out of places like Syria and avoiding war with North Korea and Iran.

The list goes on and on and on. Once again we see that you’re a fuck’n idiot.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been _amazing_...
> 
> The US had another month of job gains that far exceeded expectations
> 
> 
> 
> Still Abortion? Yes. Millions of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, because you are the quintessential dumb-shit polack, I’m going to cut you some slack here. But here’s the thing mental midget: the President of the United States has 0 control over abortion. That’s law...and law can only be created, altered, or abolished by Congress (the legislative branch). Fuck’n moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascists wouldn't care about the courts....
Click to expand...

We’re *not* fascists assholes like you. We’re a republic that cares about the U.S. Constitution and the separation of powers. Now go work on your G.E.D., you dumb fuck’n polack.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has been _amazing_...
> 
> The US had another month of job gains that far exceeded expectations
> 
> 
> 
> Still Abortion? Yes. Millions of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, because you are the quintessential dumb-shit polack, I’m going to cut you some slack here. But here’s the thing mental midget: the President of the United States has 0 control over abortion. That’s law...and law can only be created, altered, or abolished by Congress (the legislative branch). Fuck’n moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fascists wouldn't care about the courts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We’re *not* fascists assholes like you. We’re a republic that cares about the U.S. Constitution and the separation of powers. Now go work on your G.E.D., you dumb fuck’n polack.
Click to expand...


We got it done, while you're still waiting, and waiting, and waiting.

Kind of stupid, right?

Yeah, yeah, you're not very bright.

PS.
Poland's the only White nation now with strict Abortion laws.... Now that Ireland folded.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..... I guess because Trump chopped taxes, especially for the elite Globalists....... He's "Amazing"
> 
> 
> 
> Well guessing is not one of your strengths. He cut taxes for _everyone_ while simultaneously increasing revenues to the federal government to record levels.
> 
> He has unemployment among African-Americans and Latinos at record lows. He has the market at record highs.
> 
> He has restored constitutional government and made the United States #1 in the world in energy production. We’re also now #1 in the world in oil production.
> 
> He has defeated ISIS while pulling troops out of places like Syria and avoiding war with North Korea and Iran.
> 
> The list goes on and on and on. Once again we see that you’re a fuck’n idiot.
Click to expand...


Uh... The debt is up.

A lot of the enemy Globalists are the ones who benefited the most from the tax cuts.

Okay, and a lot of these jobs are part time, and inflation is up.

Basically even with an abundance of jobs, real wages which adjust for cost of living have declined very slightly.

As for ISIS, yes, but that actually helped Iran to expand into the region.

The issues go back to DUMBya Bush.
If only Saddam Hussein was there to crack down on Iran, and ISIS.
But, DUMBya Bush was just dumb.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> We got it done, while you're still waiting, and waiting, and waiting. Kind of stupid, right?


The only thing you just “achieved” is violating the law and setting the precedence for a dictator. You’ll be the first pussy crying like a little girl for the U.S. to come save your ass when you’re living under the next Saddam Hussein.

Liberty and separation of powers means _patience_. Well worth it. Only assholes trade liberty for instant gratification (like a fuck’n toddler).


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Uh... The debt is up.


No shit. Baby Boomers are retiring...put a massive strain on both Social Security and Medicaid. Republicans warned this would happen. The Dumbocrats were too stupid as usual.

In any case, you can’t blame President Trump. His policies have resulted in record high tax revenues while cutting taxes. Wages and personal wealth are UP.


----------



## regent

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....left wing socialists dressed in judge's robes are not making decisions based on what is or is not Constitutional...since every executive order Trump has put out has been well within the power of the Legislative Branch powers.......
Click to expand...

At one time in our history the executive powers were not considered to be legislative powers.  The powers were sort of divided: executive, judicial and legislative, and a lot of the presidents seemed to know the difference.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you *President Trump*...

There are more jobs than people out of work, something the American economy has never experienced before


----------



## P@triot

Thank you *President Trump*...

Manufacturing Job Openings Hit Record High in May | Breitbart


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Thank you *President Trump*...
> 
> Manufacturing Job Openings Hit Record High in May | Breitbart


And thanks Obama for starting that trend 10 years ago....


----------



## P@triot

This is why the Dumbocrats hate* President Trump* - he just keeps *owning* the libtards.

Angry Dems lash out after SCOTUS hands President Trump major victory on the border wall


----------



## WEATHER53

Yep
No chargeable offense
No crime
Not guilty
Innocent
Exhonerated

It’s as if it never all  existed  because in reality it never did.
Poor beleaguered Mueller knew he had a no go turd pretty quick but had to drag it on two years for the insane asylum,


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* just keeps winning and winning and winning...


> "We're afraid and we want to go home, even though we're scared to return to our country," said Cristian Urquiza.


Thank you President Trump!!!

Central American migrants are giving up on asylum because of this Trump policy — and going home


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* putting the American people *first*...


> Faced with the Trump administration’s threat of a 5% tax on all its exports to the U.S., Mexico agreed to send thousands more troops to its own southern border with Guatemala to stop migrants headed to the U.S.


A concept the anti-American left just can’t grasp.

Illegal Migrants on Way to US Border Down 39%, Mexico Says


----------



## WEATHER53

Immigration is for the benefit of and at the discretion of the country accepting the immigrants.


----------



## WEATHER53

I wonder how many people really feel that immigrations existence is to benefit the person wishing to come here?


----------



## P@triot

So...much...winning. Just as *President Trump* promised.


> A growing liquefied natural gas trade in the U.S. builds the domestic industrial sector and supports our national security interests abroad by providing America’s allies with more energy choice and freedom.


Affordable energy (something we never have under the Dumbocrats), jobs (something we never have under the Dumbocrats), wealth (something we never have under the Dumbocrats), National Security (something we never have under the Dumbocrats), etc.

America’s Natural Gas Exports Offer Economic Opportunity, Energy Choice


----------



## P@triot

How good is the BOOMING *President Trump* economy? So good that a guy that never had a real job in his entire life just bought a $15 million Martha’s Vineyards mega mansion. That’s how good.

REPORT: Obamas Buying $15 Million Martha's Vineyard Mansion


----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


*Trump is in the Top 5 greatest President is history.*


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to deliver on the promise of putting America *first*...

President Trump makes good on his threat against China — via his Twitter account


----------



## P@triot

Despite the left's best efforts to destroy the President of the United States with a vicious propaganda campaign, the successful policies of *President Trump* continues to make him more and more popular...

Why Trump’s Approval Ratings Are Up Among Minorities | The American Spectator | Politics Is Too Important To Be Taken Seriously.


----------



## P@triot

Despite the left's best efforts to destroy the President of the United States with a vicious propaganda campaign, the successful policies of *President Trump* continues to make him more and more popular...

LGBTQ Republican group endorses President Trump after 2016 snub


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## P@triot

Just another example of how President Trump drained the swamp. Jim Comey is one of the great dirt-bag's of all-time in the history of the F.B.I. That's not small feat.

DOJ Watchdog Says James Comey Violated FBI Policy in Handling Sensitive Memos


----------



## playtime




----------



## basquebromance

we are the wealthiest nation in the history of the world

we have the most powerful military in the history of the world

we have the best president in the history of the world

america is awesome. i mean this place rocks!


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, President Trump...


> President Donald Trump is demanding that U.S. businesses "immediately start looking for an alternative to China," *including bringing their manufacturing back to the U.S.*


It's amazing that the Dumbocrats have cried the loudest about how their policies forced jobs over to China are now crying about the conservative policies that are bringing jobs back from China.

Trump orders U.S. companies to "start looking for alternatives" to China - CBS News


----------



## playtime

P@triot said:


> Thank you, President Trump...
> 
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump is demanding that U.S. businesses "immediately start looking for an alternative to China," *including bringing their manufacturing back to the U.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing that the Dumbocrats have cried the loudest about how their policies forced jobs over to China are now crying about the conservative policies that are bringing jobs back from China.
> 
> Trump orders U.S. companies to "start looking for alternatives" to China - CBS News
Click to expand...


haaaaaaaaaa............... & bigcorp are falling all over themselves to appease donny..................


----------



## P@triot

playtime said:


> ............... & bigcorp are falling all over themselves to appease donny.


Well then _everybody_ wins. What is the problem?


----------



## P@triot

Thank God for *President Trump*. Standing up to China - even while the left is rooting for China over the U.S.

China Set Traps To Capture Dangerous NSA Cyberattack Weapons: New Report


----------



## Lakhota

> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*



If you consider greatest as dumbest - I agree.


----------



## playtime

P@triot said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............... & bigcorp are falling all over themselves to appease donny.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then _everybody_ wins. What is the problem?
Click to expand...


 guess you don't grasp the CONcept of sarcasm.................


----------



## Terri4Trump

playtime said:


> guess you don't grasp the CONcept of sarcasm.................



Here's a concept: Trump will win and you will cry.


----------



## playtime

Terri4Trump said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> guess you don't grasp the CONcept of sarcasm.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a concept: Trump will win and you will cry.
Click to expand...


----------



## iceberg

then again he might not.


----------



## P@triot

iceberg said:


> then again he might not.


Very true. Which is exactly why I said _might_... His first 2 years were certainly better than any previous President.


----------



## P@triot




----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> then again he might not.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. Which is exactly why I said _might_... His first 2 years were certainly better than any previous President.
Click to expand...


He should win, according to many different prediction models and experts. I posted a thread about three different models that have him winning.


----------



## P@triot

Terri4Trump said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> then again he might not.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. Which is exactly why I said _might_... His first 2 years were certainly better than any previous President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should win, according to many different prediction models and experts. I posted a thread about three different models that have him winning.
Click to expand...

There is no question he *should* win. But who knows? Barack Obama _should_ have lost in a landslide to Mitt Romney.

Trump is so hated by the left...I’ll be just as shocked if he does win as I was the first time he won.


----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> There is no question he *should* win. But who knows? Barack Obama _should_ have lost in a landslide to Mitt Romney.
> Trump is so hated by the left...I’ll be just as shocked if he does win as I was the first time he won.



You get no argument from me. There will be off the charts voter fraud by the Left in 2020


----------



## deanrd

*Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*

 No doubt about it. He’ll get a medal for bringing down America, destroying the country and isolating it from the rest of the world. The medal will come from Vladimir Putin.  He’ll be able to live out the rest of the days in luxury right in the middle of Moscow in Trump Tower.


----------



## Terri4Trump

deanrd said:


> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> No doubt about it. He’ll get a medal for bringing down America, destroying the country and isolating it from the rest of the world. The medal will come from Vladimir Putin.  He’ll be able to live out the rest of the days in luxury right in the middle of Moscow in Trump Tower.




More bullshit and lies fro DeNARD licker.  Join us in the real world


----------



## P@triot

So...much...winning. *President Trump* continues to kick the shit out of the anti-American leftists.

Immigration Chief Says Rollout of New Asylum Rule to Happen in Days


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> No doubt about it. He’ll get a medal for bringing down America, destroying the country and isolating it from the rest of the world. The medal will come from Vladimir Putin.  He’ll be able to live out the rest of the days in luxury right in the middle of Moscow in Trump Tower.


This coming from a dill hole who celebrated wildly when MaObama took his pants down and bent over for Vladimir Putin. ReDeanTard celebrated like hell when MaObama whispered "tell Putin I'll have more flexibility to give him everything he desires AFTER my LAST election".

But now..._suddenly_...Russia and Putin are sooooo evil. What a tool. Deanie was the biggest Russia lover this side of MaObama's White House.


----------



## Denizen

Fat chance.

Donald Trump is a multiple bankrupt, grifter, a cheat, a scoundrel, a sex assault predator, and the biggest liar ever to occupy the White House.

As a multiple corporate bankrupt Donald Trump would not qualify for company registration in most countries.


----------



## P@triot

Denizen said:


> Fat chance. Donald Trump is...the biggest liar ever to occupy the White House.


Uh...not even close. Bill Clinton and Barack Obama each told more lies by breakfast that *President* *Trump* will tell in a year.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* is the one man on this planet who _might_ be able to save California from the third-world shit-hole that progressives have turned it into...

Trump nominates wave of California judges, in fresh bid to reshape courts


----------



## Denizen

P@triot said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chance. Donald Trump is...the biggest liar ever to occupy the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...not even close. Bill Clinton and Barack Obama each told more lies by breakfast that *President* *Trump* will tell in a year.
Click to expand...


You are evidently lying hard to catch Trump.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been nothing short of incredible. Definitely on pace to go down as the greatest U.S. President ever.

Why Strong Intellectual Property Laws Abroad Require a Strong US Example


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* will go down in history as the man who saved the United States...

3 Things to Know About Paul Ray, Trump’s Pick for Top Deregulator


----------



## regent

There, there, of course Trump will go down as America's greatest president.  It's the damn American historians that put up any negatives. But even they may see the light and place FDR in last place. 





P@triot said:


> *President Trump* will go down in history as the man who saved the United States...


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


?Let me guess, gateway pundit or the blaze?
What kind of brain can you have left after reading this swill every day of your SS Medicare life.
Maybe the times of India next time?


----------



## regent

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
Click to expand...

Did the Court declare 1099 unconstitutional?


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been nothing short of incredible. Definitely on pace to go down as the greatest U.S. President ever.

Hispanic Unemployment Rate Shatters Record at 3.9 Percent


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Did the Court declare 1099 unconstitutional?


Did 92 year old women serve in infantry during World War II?


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> ?Let me guess, gateway pundit or the blaze?


When you can’t refute the message...attempt to refute the messenger. A staple of the left. What’s next, cry racism?


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Court declare 1099 unconstitutional?
> 
> 
> 
> Did 92 year old women serve in infantry during World War II?
Click to expand...

You are still seem to be having  your fantasies. What seems to bring them on? Is it WWII, the infantry or 92 year old women? Has anyone tried to help?


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been nothing short of incredible. Definitely on pace to go down as the greatest U.S. President _ever_.

Trump’s New Order Will Give Seniors Better Health Care Choices, Lower Costs


----------



## P@triot

There is a reason the left is pushing so hard for "impeachment" against a president who hasn't broken a single law: because he's been highly successful and they fear he is unbeatable.

Harry Reid warns 2020 Dems: President Trump is a 'very, very smart man' who will not be easily beaten


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> There is a reason the left is pushing so hard for "impeachment" against a president who hasn't broken a single law: because he's been highly successful and they fear he is unbeatable.
> 
> Harry Reid warns 2020 Dems: President Trump is a 'very, very smart man' who will not be easily beaten


If the House impeaches, they will draw up the charges,the Senate will vote on the charges.  Do you have any idea of the Impeachment process? I can recommend some books on the entire history of the American's attempt to use the British process to the new American  Constitution. For example, Trump'S IQ may not be a factor in the impeachment. 


































































I8


----------



## P@triot

Bwahahahahaha!!!

Sorry Impeachment Probers, Trump’s Job Approval Rating Still Higher Than Obama’s | Dan Bongino


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> Bwahahahahaha!!!
> 
> Sorry Impeachment Probers, Trump’s Job Approval Rating Still Higher Than Obama’s | Dan Bongino


JOB APPROVAL RATINGS MAY NOT BE A MAJOR FACTOR IN IMPEACHMENT CASES.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Bwahahahahaha!!!
> 
> Sorry Impeachment Probers, Trump’s Job Approval Rating Still Higher Than Obama’s | Dan Bongino


LOLOL 

Buttplug, that's just by one pollster... and it's by just 2 percentage points which renders it a statistical tie... and being this close, it switches from day to day... *with the former president YOU called the "worst" in U.S. history. 

*


----------



## P@triot

*Thank* *you*, *President Trump* for restoring constitutional government (and by extension - liberty to the people).

Trump’s New Executive Orders Protect Public Against Administrative State


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has kept _every_ promise he made to the American people. Definitely on track to be the greatest president of all time.

Critics Aghast As Trump Keeps Word About No More Wars


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has kept _every_ promise he made to the American people. Definitely on track to be the greatest president of all time.
> 
> Critics Aghast As Trump Keeps Word About No More Wars


LOL

Poor, sycophantic Buttplub. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trump promised he would release his taxes.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has kept _every_ promise he made to the American people. Definitely on track to be the greatest president of all time.
> 
> Critics Aghast As Trump Keeps Word About No More Wars
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poor, sycophantic Buttplub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised he would release his taxes.
Click to expand...

I don't recall that promise. It didn't happen. He said IF something else happened he would release his taxes. Did that something else happen while I was asleep?


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* has kept _every_ promise he made to the American people. Definitely on track to be the greatest president of all time.
> 
> Critics Aghast As Trump Keeps Word About No More Wars
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poor, sycophantic Buttplub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump promised he would release his taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't recall that promise. It didn't happen. He said IF something else happened he would release his taxes. Did that something else happen while I was asleep?
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Poor deranged Buttplug. Thinks if he didn't see something, then it didn't happen. 

*Meet the Press - January 24, 2016*

*CHUCK TODD:* _You know, just about, well, about 15, 20 minutes ago, Mitt Romney put out a tweet saying, "Four years ago today, he put out his tax returns," and he believes that every 2016 candidate should release their returns before the first contest. Just so you know, every nominee, Mr. Trump, has released their tax returns going back to 1980. The Clintons, by the way, Hillary Clinton, we have every tax return that her name's been on since 1977 in the public domain. *Will you release any of your tax returns for the public to scrutinize?*_

*DONALD TRUMP:* _Well, we're working on that now. I have very big returns, as you know, and I have everything all approved and very beautiful and we'll be working that over in the next period of time, Chuck. *Absolutely.*_​


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has kept _every_ promise he made to the American people. And the war-mongering left is furious because they needed this Administration embroiled in a war so they could demonize him.

Since he as brought increased economic prosperity and increased peace to the United States, the Dumbocrats are left with nothing except to cry "but....but....but....bad man hurt feelings!". 

Critics Aghast As Trump Keeps Word About No More Wars


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has kept _every_ promise he made to the American people. And the war-mongering left is furious because they needed this Administration embroiled in a war so they could demonize him.
> 
> Since he as brought increased economic prosperity and increased peace to the United States, the Dumbocrats are left with nothing except to cry "but....but....but....bad man hurt feelings!".
> 
> Critics Aghast As Trump Keeps Word About No More Wars


^^^ a lying buttplug who's been shown a promise Trump broke yet he continues to ignore.


----------



## P@triot

Everything *President Trump* has done has been 100% constitutional. MAGA!

Supreme Court allows broad enforcement of Trump asylum rule


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*!

October Jobs Report: 128,000 Jobs Added, Unemployment at 3.6%


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*!

Record 158,510,000 Americans Employed in October; 23rd Record for Trump


----------



## Slyhunter

I now make $14.00 per hour. That may sound like a pittance to you but it's $4.00 more per hour more than I used to make. Thank you Donald Trump.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*!

Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency


----------



## P@triot

So much for the left-wing *lies* that President Trump's tariffs are "hurting" America. 

US chickens headed to China after Beijing lifts 5-year ban


----------



## P@triot

Nobody has more effective or efficient as President, than Donald Trump. And that's with having more opposition and obstruction from the Dumbocrats than any president ever...

Senate Continues to Obstruct Trump’s Capable Nominees


----------



## P@triot

The lowest unemployment rate since 1969. Unbelievable. Thank you, *President* *Trump*!

Unemployment Dips to 3.5% as 266,000 Jobs Added


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President* *Trump*!

Dow industrials post best day in 2 months after better-than-expected November jobs report


----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


Trump is the greatest POTUS ever


----------



## Zorro!

The Financial Post reported

"Canada’s job market unexpectedly weakened for a second-straight month, registering the biggest drop in employment since 2009 and casting doubt on the resiliency of the domestic outlook.​
"The economy lost 71,200 jobs in November, Statistics Canada said Friday in Ottawa, following a decline of 1,800 in the prior month."​
Hey Canada, the USA found those jobs you lost and kept them -- and created 194,800 more.

Canada: Worst economy in 10 years. Unemployment at 5.9%.

The USA: Best economy in 50 years. Unemployment at 3.5%.

Keep mocking The Donald, ballerina boy.


----------



## P@triot

More proof that the left’s anti-Trump talking-points are pure bullshit:


> Trump’s visit with U.S. troops, *his meeting with Afghan President Ashraf Ghani, and his announcement that the U.S. has reopened peace talks with the Taliban* show that America is in anything but retreat.


I vehemently disagree with peace talk with the Taliban. But it absolutely proves that Trump isn’t the “war mongerer” _or_ “isolationist” that the left loves to claim.

Trump’s Afghanistan Trip Shows He’s No Isolationist


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> More proof that the left’s anti-Trump talking-points are pure bullshit:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s visit with U.S. troops, *his meeting with Afghan President Ashraf Ghani, and his announcement that the U.S. has reopened peace talks with the Taliban* show that America is in anything but retreat.
> 
> 
> 
> I vehemently disagree with peace talk with the Taliban. But it absolutely proves that Trump isn’t the “war mongerer” _or_ “isolationist” that the left loves to claim.
> 
> Trump’s Afghanistan Trip Shows He’s No Isolationist
Click to expand...

That's a smart take.  I don't like negotiating with them either, but, if we aren't going to expend the blood and treasure to destroy them, then they are clearly a factor in this country that has to be dealt with.  Trump's in a unique position that he has notify the families of those that are killed fighting them.  And what are their deaths accomplishing for the defense of the United States?  There is nothing more precious that a family has placed in the care of the Commander in Chief than their sons and daughters in the military: he has to make sure that if their lives are lost that it was in the critical defense of this nation's security. 

I'm not sure he is convinced of that in Afghanistan.


----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> More proof that the left’s anti-Trump talking-points are pure bullshit:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s visit with U.S. troops, *his meeting with Afghan President Ashraf Ghani, and his announcement that the U.S. has reopened peace talks with the Taliban* show that America is in anything but retreat.
> 
> 
> 
> I vehemently disagree with peace talk with the Taliban. But it absolutely proves that Trump isn’t the “war mongerer” _or_ “isolationist” that the left loves to claim.
> 
> Trump’s Afghanistan Trip Shows He’s No Isolationist
Click to expand...


All they have is hate and lies


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*.


> The results back this up, especially in manufacturing. In Trump’s first 30 months in office, manufacturing produced 314,000 more jobs than during the same period in Barack Obama’s presidency.


So much winning. Just as he promised.

Trump Is Delivering Economic Wins for Rural America


----------



## P@triot

Promise made. Promise kept. Thank you, Mr. President!

DHS Chief Says Spending Bill Will Help Build ‘Significant Amount of Wall’


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*.

Official data debunks Dem talking point: Low-income workers' wages rising faster than top-earners' salaries


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*.
> 
> Official data debunks Dem talking point: Low-income workers' wages rising faster than top-earners' salaries


Trump's the best!  And what is his thanks from Dems that have been caterwauling and doing nothing about the "wage gap" for 30 years?  They pretended to impeach him!


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*.

Yuma, Arizona ends border state of emergency, credits Trump immigration policies


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. This is exactly why the left hates you so much. They are committed to the complete and total collapse of the United States - and you keep Making America Great Again.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*.

For First Time in 26 Years, All U.S. Metros Enjoyed Income Gains


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*.


> The release of National Security Presidential Memorandum 13 in 2018 allows for offensive and defensive cyber operations to be conducted without presidential approval.
> 
> Last year, the Department of Defense also released a plan that confirmed its commitment to using cyberattacks “to advance U.S. interests” and “defend forward.”


So much winning. Just as he promised.

Our Adversaries Are Using Cyberwarfare. We Must Be Prepared.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been absolutely incredible.


> The United States is now the world leader in oil and natural gas production and a net exporter of natural gas.


So much winning. Just as he promised.

America's energy independence has contributed to the great American comeback


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has been absolutely incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> The United States is now the world leader in oil and natural gas production and a net exporter of natural gas.
> 
> 
> 
> So much winning. Just as he promised.
> 
> America's energy independence has contributed to the great American comeback
Click to expand...

Yup!

 America’s energy independence has made our country more secure, put more money back in our pockets, and in rural areas—like those across central and northeast Pennsylvania—led to an economic explosion not seen in generations.

The United States is now the world leader in oil and natural gas production and a net exporter of natural gas.

Pennsylvania plays a unique role in this development. Pennsylvania’s energy sector supports 300,000 direct and indirect jobs and, on any given day, as much as 10 percent of the nation’s supply of natural gas is produced in Pennsylvania’s 12th District.

The less reliant the United States and our allies are on energy resources produced by countries that hate us, the less influence they have over us.

America’s energy independence has allowed us to respond appropriately and decisively to recent Iranian aggression.

In the past, an increasingly belligerent Iran would have spiked gas prices at home and dictated the length and strength of our response.

Unfortunately, the continuation of America’s energy independence and its contribution to the great American comeback is not guaranteed.

Not only are far-left radicals in Congress advocating for irresponsible plans like the Green New Deal, which would dismantle our economy and turn us into a socialist state, but some Democrats running for President—namely former Vice President Joe Biden and Sens. Elizabeth Warren (Mass.) and Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.)—are calling for an outright ban on fossil fuels and natural gas fracking.

A fracking ban would be devastating to the robust natural gas economy in communities across Pennsylvania and would eliminate the downstream jobs at the restaurants, gas stations, and hotels that followed energy companies to the Keystone State.

We should not allow scare tactics and hyped-up campaign rhetoric threaten our great American comeback.

American energy independence means a more secure nation, a more secure economy, and a more secure future.

I wonder if that's why the American Hating Left hates Pennsylvanians so much.


----------



## P@triot

Zorro! said:


> I wonder if that's why the American Hating Left hates Pennsylvanians so much.


The left has desperately been pushing for the collapse of the U.S. for years so they could blame capitalism and sell the people on replacing it with communism (the Cloward & Piven strategy).

And they were soooo close under Obama and the Dumbocrats in 2009. That’s why they are furious under Trump. He has set their anti-American agenda back _decades_. All we need is for Ruth Bader-Ginsburg to die while Trump is still President and the Republicans still control the Senate, and we’ll be safe for another generation.


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's why the American Hating Left hates Pennsylvanians so much.
> 
> 
> 
> The left has desperately been pushing for the collapse of the U.S. for years so they could blame capitalism and sell the people on replacing it with communism (the Cloward & Piven strategy).
> 
> And they were soooo close under Obama and the Dumbocrats in 2009. That’s why they are furious under Trump. He has set their anti-American agenda back _decades_. All we need is for Ruth Bader-Ginsburg to die while Trump is still President and the Republicans still control the Senate, and we’ll be safe for another generation.
Click to expand...

You know, I don't think they were ever as close as they thought.  These clowns buy this arc of history crap where we are on a greased slide toward and eager to accept Socialism.  We aren't.  We just don't raise a ruckus and they mistake our reluctance to engage in a struggle with them, as agreement or a lack of commitment to our personal freedom, and that's simply not the case.  They aren't going to take our natural rights from us by force though we will be as nice about refusing them as possible.

Right now the Democrat Party is is in a death match between the corrupt establishment wing and the Social Justice Warriors/Socialist fusion.  The Establishment wing knows that if they lose to the Socialists that they will be purged and they preemptively purged every Bernie Bro from a leadership position in the DNC.  The Socialists know that the Corrupt DNC Establishment stole it from them in 2016 and they know they will steal from them again, if necessary, and they will.

The Socialists think they are historically destined but the Corrupt DNC is keeping a lid on them.  They have to take control of the Democrat Party before they can take control of the means of production in the US.

Now they both hate Trump, but Trump's not in their way, these two wings of the Democrat Party are in each other's way. You think their fight with each other has gotten dirty to date?  You ain't seen nothing yet!  This is going to get ugly, both would rather lose to Trump than to each other.  Losing to each other is an existential threat, losing to Trump is a 4 year setback.  Trump has no natural political heir.  He's an anomaly, and if re-elected term limited.  They can wait him out.

Party's generally don't hold the presidency for 3 elections, so if the Socialists can wrest power of the party away from the corrupt establishment, place their folks into the positions of power, they figure they will have the nomination in 2024 and the Presidency in 2025.

The corrupt establishment knows that losing to the Socialists means the end of their power, so they will pull ALL the stops to prevent that, between now and the Summer Convention.  The pitched battle is not between Dems and the GOP, it's between these two wings of the Democrat Party.

I think Trump takes this one with 35 States, keeps the Senate, and possibly retakes the House.  His work on the Judiciary is key, but, Democrats are already de-emphasizing the Judiciary as they lose control of it.

There is a very important Separation of Power struggle underway between the House and the President.  Congress thinks it has a right to control the Presidency through Executive Agency Staff.  Vindman/WhistleBlower/Schiff was pretty educational.  Puke faced Vindman actually thought the President was compelled to follow Staff Talking points in international meetings and Pelosi thinks she has review power over the President's decision to remove personal staff that works against him.

These Administrative Agencies pump out far more rules than Congress produces laws, and violating these rules can result in felony conviction.  Our system was set up so that Laws were difficult to pass, took national cooperation and compromise to get through the House and Senate, but then, the Executive Branch was streamlined so that it could quickly implement the laws that passed through this arduous process.

What the Legislature has done, via the staff at the Executive Agencies, is transferred their law making authority, to Executive Agencies, avoiding the difficulties purposely put into place, and these agencies quickly pump our rules that act as laws.  Not only does this circumvent the Legislative Branch, but then they have Administrative Judges, that replace our Article III Courts and the safeguarding of our rights.

Trump's going on his 4th year, and clearly he just now beginning to exert real control over these Agencies.  He works fast and he works effectively, so who knows how much he will accomplish in 5 years.  Certainly the Judiciary he is appointing is eager to restore the proper Separation of Powers that preserves our Liberty.  Take Law Making out of these Executive Agencies and Return it to Congress, take the Judiciary Powers away from these Administrative Judges and return it to the Judicial Branch.

The Dems were so busy trying to impeach Trump that they did not notice that Bernie has reconstituted himself into a real threat.  And in the process of this faked up impeachment, they blew up Biden, their Front Runner they were counting on to beat Bernie.  Now, thanks to the Democrats Blunder with Trump, Bernie has a real shot at the nomination, and while they are busy pulling all the stops to beat Bernie, with no naturally appealing candidate, Trump's tearing into these Executive Agencies, a major root in the imbalance that has established itself in our Federal System.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*.


> I don’t have to recite the catalog of statistics on how good financial conditions are today. It’s all wrapped up in the recent Gallup poll, which finds nearly 9 out of 10 people feel good about their personal lives. Trump didn’t destroy the economy. He rebuilt it.


So much winning. Just as he promised.

Trump’s Critics on the Economy: So Wrong, So Often


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have to recite the catalog of statistics on how good financial conditions are today. It’s all wrapped up in the recent Gallup poll, which finds nearly 9 out of 10 people feel good about their personal lives. Trump didn’t destroy the economy. He rebuilt it.
> 
> 
> 
> So much winning. Just as he promised.
> 
> Trump’s Critics on the Economy: So Wrong, So Often
Click to expand...

Yup.  Trump made it Great Again!


----------



## skye

Best President ever!


----------



## LeeOnLido

skye said:


> Best President ever!


imagine if reagan was around now? then we would have a Reagan/Trump or Trump Reagan ticket for 12 years


----------



## skye

LeeOnLido said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best President ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine if reagan was around now? then we would have a Reagan/Trump or Trump Reagan ticket for 12 years
Click to expand...



Trump is better than Reagan!.....we like Reagan but we like   President Donald Trump much better!!!


----------



## P@triot

skye said:


> Trump is better than Reagan!


Whoah. Whoah. Whoah. Too far. Waaaaaay to far. Trump isn’t even in the conversation with Reagan. Don’t let your enthusiasm get away from you here.


----------



## P@triot

LeeOnLido said:


> imagine if reagan was around now? then we would have a Reagan/Trump or Trump Reagan ticket for 12 years


12? You mean 16. We almost had that with Reagan/Bush but asshole Ross Perot screwed it up for us.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* is so amazing, he wins even when the Democrats debate! 

Mike Bloomberg: 'The real winner of the debate last night was Donald Trump'


----------



## beautress

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

I'm glad Mr. Dreyfuss says he has left partisan politics in favor of the Constitution. It takes a very bright man to see what the Democrats did to the Constitution in impeaching a president of the united states based on political line only, and not the truth. Furthermore, they knew from the get go it was Hillary who wrote up the "Steele"Dossier which should be named for what itis: the Hillary Clinton the liar's Dossier. She wrote it. Her committee edited it. Made Trump look like a jerk and her look like his intended victim. It not only portrayed him in the false scenario of being a sex maniac, the peeing part made him seem very, very dirty, and the 2 prostitutes put him in the taboo sex category in 98% of the population. Then claiming they peed on the bed Hillary slept in at an earlier date made him look vengeful and her look like a Miss Little Bo Peep victim. The Hillary Clinton Dossier had it all, plus it falsely claimed that President Trump had colluded with her pals in Russia. She needs to reap her reward of paying $100,000,000 back what was spent that all those inquiries cost taxpayers by her little dirty political trick against a candidate, and later on, the President of the United States.

I think Mr. Dreyfuss, if he realizes how deep the horror of the Democrat party scratching each other's back and concealing the truth while they fooled not only the College Students they are busy indoctrinating into "Socialism", they're making every Democrat on their materials list confused as to why Republicans aren't letting them get away with this hubris.


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is better than Reagan!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah. Whoah. Whoah. Too far. Waaaaaay to far. Trump isn’t even in the conversation with Reagan. Don’t let your enthusiasm get away from you here.
Click to expand...

Reagan would be very proud of Trump.  We got screwed with the Bush's we finally have Reagan's heir in the WH.




​Gallup: Eight years ago Obama’s job approval was 45/48. At the moment, Trump stands at 49/48


----------



## skye

P@triot said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is better than Reagan!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah. Whoah. Whoah. Too far. Waaaaaay to far. Trump isn’t even in the conversation with Reagan. Don’t let your enthusiasm get away from you here.
Click to expand...



whoa whoa whoa? c'mon now Patriot...C'mon...


----------



## P@triot

President Trump has truly "made America great again" despite the Dumbocrat Party doing _everything_ in their power to undermine and sabotage his efforts...

Rep. Andy Biggs: The Left Is Thwarting Trump's Efforts to Secure Border


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> President Trump has truly "made America great again" despite the Dumbocrat Party doing _everything_ in their power to undermine and sabotage his efforts...
> 
> Rep. Andy Biggs: The Left Is Thwarting Trump's Efforts to Secure Border


It's nearly beyond belief that Trump is our President making America Great Again.  While Democrats go further and further out of their minds.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*....

Cabinet Secretaries Cite Better Health Care for Veterans, Elderly


----------



## P@triot

So much winning. Just as President Trump promised.

Supreme court sides with Trump, overturns 9th Circuit block on 'remain in Mexico' policy


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to be the most efficient, effective person we've ever seen in Washington D.C.

Trump Assembles Government and Private Industry to Fight Coronavirus


----------



## Zorro!

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* continues to be the most efficient, effective person we've ever seen in Washington D.C.
> 
> Trump Assembles Government and Private Industry to Fight Coronavirus


While the rest of us pull together:


----------



## PredFan

He’s certainly the greatest President in my lifetime and I go back to Eisenhower.


----------



## two_iron

Pres. Trump had a good week. He continues to make the kenyan klown look like a feckless community agitator.

In fact, I don't remember Trump saying "I just heard about it on the news.... like you!"

Not one time.


----------



## P@triot

PredFan said:


> He’s certainly the greatest President in my lifetime and I go back to Eisenhower.


Second. He's been amazing - but he's no Ronald Reagan.


----------



## PredFan

P@triot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s certainly the greatest President in my lifetime and I go back to Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> 
> Second. He's been amazing - but he's no Ronald Reagan.
Click to expand...


I understand where you are coming from, we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Brain357

Yeah what a success story.  Tax cuts didn't pay for themselves or grow the economy.  Trillion dollar deficits.  Gonna give us the best healthcare.  Failed.  Tariffs are gonna bring back the jobs.  Manufacturing declined.  Gonna build a wall and mexico is going to pay for it.  No wall and Mexico sure isn't paying for it.  Now the whole country is shutting down cause the guy didn't take the virus seriously until last week.  Really, just check his tweets.  Trump a complete failure.


----------



## Brain357

The administration has no clue.  All the proof is right here:


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s certainly the greatest President in my lifetime and I go back to Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> 
> Second. He's been amazing - but he's no Ronald Reagan.
Click to expand...


Give him time, at the rate he is going he will add a greater percentage to the debt than even Reagan did


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* continues to be the most efficient, effective person we've ever seen in Washington D.C.
> 
> Trump Assembles Government and Private Industry to Fight Coronavirus



Way too late, why did he wait till Mid-March to do this?

South Korea did this on Jan 27th and we both had our first case at the same time.


----------



## two_iron

I'd be sure to hammer the point home in the swing states: POTUS was dealing with a fake impeachment while he and congress could have been paying more attention to an impending pandemic.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Brain357 said:


> Yeah what a success story.  Tax cuts didn't pay for themselves or grow the economy.  Trillion dollar deficits.  Gonna give us the best healthcare.  Failed.  Tariffs are gonna bring back the jobs.  Manufacturing declined.  Gonna build a wall and mexico is going to pay for it.  No wall and Mexico sure isn't paying for it.  Now the whole country is shutting down cause the guy didn't take the virus seriously until last week.  Really, just check his tweets.  Trump a complete failure.



Yeah what a success story. Tax cuts didn't pay for themselves or grow the economy.  *Oh good, then you can disprove simple logic with data?*

Trillion dollar deficits. *Before Corona Trump was on pace to add less debt than what occurred on O'bummer's watch.  That's despite having to pay interest on Bush/Obama debt, and Trump sports a much greater GDP. *

Gonna give us the best healthcare. Failed.  *Similar O'bummer right?  BTW dumb-shit, as a result of Corona we will have the greatest medical infrastructure ever seen, and that will occur on Trump's watch.  *

Tariffs are gonna bring back the jobs. Manufacturing declined. * Long-term plan well beyond a PROG's-head. That and manufacturing has steadily increased since 2009. *

Gonna build a wall and mexico is going to pay for it.  No wall and Mexico sure isn't paying for it.  *Interesting how thanks to Trump, Mexico now contributes to protecting OUR BORDER.  Trump knows how to play the hand given him, what's O'bummer's excuse? *

Now the whole country is shutting down cause the guy didn't take the virus seriously until last week. * Everyone now.........Go fuck yourself "Brain".

How come PROGS consistently declare labels that represent their opposite? *


----------



## Brain357

two_iron said:


> I'd be sure to hammer the point home in the swing states: POTUS was dealing with a fake impeachment while he and congress could have been paying more attention to an impending pandemic.


Check his tweets, guy wasn't taking it seriously even last week.


----------



## Norman

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s certainly the greatest President in my lifetime and I go back to Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> 
> Second. He's been amazing - but he's no Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give him time, at the rate he is going he will add a greater percentage to the debt than even Reagan did
Click to expand...


This libertarian criticizes everyone who advances freedom in America.

What a useless bitch.


----------



## Brain357

WTH_Progs? said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what a success story.  Tax cuts didn't pay for themselves or grow the economy.  Trillion dollar deficits.  Gonna give us the best healthcare.  Failed.  Tariffs are gonna bring back the jobs.  Manufacturing declined.  Gonna build a wall and mexico is going to pay for it.  No wall and Mexico sure isn't paying for it.  Now the whole country is shutting down cause the guy didn't take the virus seriously until last week.  Really, just check his tweets.  Trump a complete failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what a success story. Tax cuts didn't pay for themselves or grow the economy.  *Oh good, then you can disprove simple logic with data?*
> 
> Trillion dollar deficits. *Before Corona Trump was on pace to add less debt than what occurred on O'bummer's watch.  That's despite having to pay interest on Bush/Obama debt, and Trump sports a much greater GDP. *
> 
> Gonna give us the best healthcare. Failed.  *Similar O'bummer right?  BTW dumb-shit, as a result of Corona we will have the greatest medical infrastructure ever seen, and that will occur on Trump's watch.  *
> 
> Tariffs are gonna bring back the jobs. Manufacturing declined. * Long-term plan well beyond a PROG's-head. That and manufacturing has steadily increased since 2009. *
> 
> Gonna build a wall and mexico is going to pay for it.  No wall and Mexico sure isn't paying for it.  *Interesting how thanks to Trump, Mexico now contributes to protecting OUR BORDER.  Trump knows how to play the hand given him, what's O'bummer's excuse? *
> 
> Now the whole country is shutting down cause the guy didn't take the virus seriously until last week. * Everyone now.........Go fuck yourself OP. *
Click to expand...

Is that all a joke or am I supposed to take that seriously?  I feel like you must be kidding..


----------



## two_iron

POTUS banned travel from China on *Jan 31*, saving a lot of lives. Your ilk called it racist. Imagine that. 

You're full of shit.


----------



## Brain357

two_iron said:


> POTUS banned travel from China on *Jan 31*, saving a lot of lives. Your ilk called it racist. Imagine that.
> 
> You're full of shit.


what leadership.


----------



## Meathead

Brain357 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> POTUS banned travel from China on *Jan 31*, saving a lot of lives. Your ilk called it racist. Imagine that.
> 
> You're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> what leadership.
Click to expand...

The greatest of presidents are borne in the darkest of times. So it will be with Trump.


----------



## P@triot

Brain357 said:


> Yeah what a success story.  Tax cuts didn't pay for themselves or *grow the economy*.


Uh...that's *exactly* what they did. Record low unemployment. Record highs in the market. Wages up across the entire U.S. Taxes down. All of which combined for increased wealth and unprecedented economic prosperity.

Denying reality doesn't change reality, Brainless.


Brain357 said:


> Trillion dollar deficits.


That was Barack Obama, Brainless. Not Trump.


Brain357 said:


> Tariffs are gonna bring back the jobs.


Brainless, the steel industry absolutely credited Trump with saving the entire industry, bringing back jobs, and allowing them to invest here in the U.S. Again...record low unemployment. Indisputably, undeniably brought back jobs. And China completely capitulated on _everything_!


Brain357 said:


> Manufacturing declined.


Manufacturing at a 30-year high, Brainless.


Brain357 said:


> Gonna build a wall and mexico is going to pay for it.  No wall and Mexico sure isn't paying for it.


No wall? Brainless, the wall has been under construction for like 2 years now. 


Brain357 said:


> Now the whole country is shutting down cause the guy didn't take the virus seriously until last week.


So Brainless is crying that the nation is "shut down" because Trump didn't SHUT DOWN the nation sooner. Bwahahahahah! 

And get this...when he restricted travel from China (drastically reducing this crises), anti-American assholes like Brainless screamed "racist".


Brain357 said:


> Really, just *check his tweets*.  Trump a complete failure.


And there you have it, folks. Libtards like Brainless don't educate themselves on the state of the union. Instead, they just swallow what MSNBC feeds them about his _tweets_. His tweeting drives the left off the sanity cliff. Think about that just for a moment here. The social media words are the complete and total focus of the left. No wonder they are incapable of governing. And no wonder their voters are the most uninformed, ignorant electorate on the planet.

*Note that _everything_ I've stated is backed up with dozens and dozens of links, while Brainless merely posted propaganda.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Norman said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He’s certainly the greatest President in my lifetime and I go back to Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> 
> Second. He's been amazing - but he's no Ronald Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give him time, at the rate he is going he will add a greater percentage to the debt than even Reagan did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This libertarian criticizes everyone who advances freedom in America.
> 
> What a useless bitch.
Click to expand...

Freedom for all and one hominid pone vote has never been among America's goals.


----------



## Brain357

Meathead said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> POTUS banned travel from China on *Jan 31*, saving a lot of lives. Your ilk called it racist. Imagine that.
> 
> You're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> what leadership.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest of presidents are borne in the darkest of times. So it will be with Trump.
Click to expand...

The greatest of presidents avoid the darkest of times.  The worst deliver the darkest of times.  So it is with trump.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what a success story.  Tax cuts didn't pay for themselves or *grow the economy*.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that's *exactly* what they did. Record low unemployment. Record highs in the market. Wages up across the entire U.S. Taxes down. All of which combined for increased wealth and unprecedented economic prosperity.
> 
> Denying reality doesn't change reality, Brainless.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trillion dollar deficits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was Barack Obama, Brainless. Not Trump.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tariffs are gonna bring back the jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainless, the steel industry absolutely credited Trump with saving the entire industry, bringing back jobs, and allowing them to invest here in the U.S. Again...record low unemployment. Indisputably, undeniably brought back jobs. And China completely capitulated on _everything_!
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manufacturing at a 30-year high, Brainless.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna build a wall and mexico is going to pay for it.  No wall and Mexico sure isn't paying for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wall? Brainless, the wall has been under construction for like 2 years now.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the whole country is shutting down cause the guy didn't take the virus seriously until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Brainless is crying that the nation is "shut down" because Trump didn't SHUT DOWN the nation sooner. Bwahahahahah!
> 
> And get this...when he restricted travel from China (drastically reducing this crises), anti-American assholes like Brainless screamed "racist".
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, just *check his tweets*.  Trump a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there you have it, folks. Libtards like Brainless don't educate themselves on the state of the union. Instead, they just swallow what MSNBC feeds them about his _tweets_. His tweeting drives the left off the sanity cliff. Think about that just for a moment here. The social media words are the complete and total focus of the left. No wonder they are incapable of governing. And no wonder their voters are the most uninformed, ignorant electorate on the planet.
> 
> *Note that _everything_ I've stated is backed up with dozens and dozens of links, while Brainless merely posted propaganda.
Click to expand...


Sounds like americans in general to me.


----------



## two_iron

Brain357 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> POTUS banned travel from China on *Jan 31*, saving a lot of lives. Your ilk called it racist. Imagine that.
> 
> You're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> what leadership.
Click to expand...


That's exactly leadership. Not caring what an unemployable marxist shitstain from Jizz, CA thinks... and doing the right thing for the country. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## anynameyouwish

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



tell me you believe that gays, muslims, atheist, liberals, feminists all deserve the same constitutional rights and protections and I'll KNOW you are lying to me.


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what a success story.  Tax cuts didn't pay for themselves or *grow the economy*.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that's *exactly* what they did. Record low unemployment. Record highs in the market. Wages up across the entire U.S. Taxes down. All of which combined for increased wealth and unprecedented economic prosperity.
> 
> Denying reality doesn't change reality, Brainless.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trillion dollar deficits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was Barack Obama, Brainless. Not Trump.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tariffs are gonna bring back the jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainless, the steel industry absolutely credited Trump with saving the entire industry, bringing back jobs, and allowing them to invest here in the U.S. Again...record low unemployment. Indisputably, undeniably brought back jobs. And China completely capitulated on _everything_!
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manufacturing at a 30-year high, Brainless.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna build a wall and mexico is going to pay for it.  No wall and Mexico sure isn't paying for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wall? Brainless, the wall has been under construction for like 2 years now.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the whole country is shutting down cause the guy didn't take the virus seriously until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Brainless is crying that the nation is "shut down" because Trump didn't SHUT DOWN the nation sooner. Bwahahahahah!
> 
> And get this...when he restricted travel from China (drastically reducing this crises), anti-American assholes like Brainless screamed "racist".
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, just *check his tweets*.  Trump a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there you have it, folks. Libtards like Brainless don't educate themselves on the state of the union. Instead, they just swallow what MSNBC feeds them about his _tweets_. His tweeting drives the left off the sanity cliff. Think about that just for a moment here. The social media words are the complete and total focus of the left. No wonder they are incapable of governing. And no wonder their voters are the most uninformed, ignorant electorate on the planet.
> 
> *Note that _everything_ I've stated is backed up with dozens and dozens of links, while Brainless merely posted propaganda.
Click to expand...

Why reality avoids you completely.  Trump brought us trillion dollar deficits, he almost doubled the deficits obama left him.  GDP went down after the tax cuts, he can't hit 3% growth even with trillion dollar deficits.  Oh I'm not going to bother you don't care about facts.  The country is shut down and you idiots have no clue.  Amazing.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Brain357 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> POTUS banned travel from China on *Jan 31*, saving a lot of lives. Your ilk called it racist. Imagine that.
> 
> You're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> what leadership.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest of presidents are borne in the darkest of times. So it will be with Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest of presidents avoid the darkest of times.  The worst deliver the darkest of times.  So it is with trump.
Click to expand...

What can we expect from a clownass who pays to fock a porn actress without a condom, pays out more in a feckless attempt to cover it up, and then sets up his own lawyer who handled the mess for him to go to prison?

And by the way Stormy says the fock was far, far from "perfect".


----------



## Brain357

two_iron said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> POTUS banned travel from China on *Jan 31*, saving a lot of lives. Your ilk called it racist. Imagine that.
> 
> You're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> what leadership.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly leadership. Not caring what an unemployable marxist shitstain from Jizz, CA thinks... and doing the right thing for the country. Thanks for pointing that out.
Click to expand...

Country is shutting down and you praise it.  Amazing.


----------



## P@triot

It is _really_ something watching the left lose their shit and resort to *pathological lying*. Every single claim that Brain357 made in post #1727 was a lie (which is why he couldn't add a single link). I proved he was lying about everything in post #1739.

Crazy watching anti-Americans rooting against America. They are so pissed that *President Trump* saved the U.S. from failing. It will be harder than ever to implement their communism and they know it.


----------



## Brain357

Well look at that:
U.S. Budget Deficit to Top $1 Trillion for Next Decade


----------



## Brain357

And look what fox has  to say:
US manufacturing weakest in a decade


----------



## P@triot

Brain357 said:


> Oh I'm not going to bother...


The battle cry of the left after they get exposed as being pathological liars. I proved everything you previously stated was an egregious *lie*.

The fact that you have to resort to lying says it all.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Brain357 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what a success story.  Tax cuts didn't pay for themselves or *grow the economy*.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that's *exactly* what they did. Record low unemployment. Record highs in the market. Wages up across the entire U.S. Taxes down. All of which combined for increased wealth and unprecedented economic prosperity.
> 
> Denying reality doesn't change reality, Brainless.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trillion dollar deficits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was Barack Obama, Brainless. Not Trump.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tariffs are gonna bring back the jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainless, the steel industry absolutely credited Trump with saving the entire industry, bringing back jobs, and allowing them to invest here in the U.S. Again...record low unemployment. Indisputably, undeniably brought back jobs. And China completely capitulated on _everything_!
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manufacturing at a 30-year high, Brainless.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna build a wall and mexico is going to pay for it.  No wall and Mexico sure isn't paying for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wall? Brainless, the wall has been under construction for like 2 years now.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the whole country is shutting down cause the guy didn't take the virus seriously until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Brainless is crying that the nation is "shut down" because Trump didn't SHUT DOWN the nation sooner. Bwahahahahah!
> 
> And get this...when he restricted travel from China (drastically reducing this crises), anti-American assholes like Brainless screamed "racist".
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, just *check his tweets*.  Trump a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there you have it, folks. Libtards like Brainless don't educate themselves on the state of the union. Instead, they just swallow what MSNBC feeds them about his _tweets_. His tweeting drives the left off the sanity cliff. Think about that just for a moment here. The social media words are the complete and total focus of the left. No wonder they are incapable of governing. And no wonder their voters are the most uninformed, ignorant electorate on the planet.
> 
> *Note that _everything_ I've stated is backed up with dozens and dozens of links, while Brainless merely posted propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why reality avoids you completely.  Trump brought us trillion dollar deficits, he almost doubled the deficits obama left him.  GDP went down after the tax cuts, he can't hit 3% growth even with trillion dollar deficits.  Oh I'm not going to bother you don't care about facts.  The country is shut down and you idiots have no clue.  Amazing.
Click to expand...


Nothing left but foaming at the mouth frenetically in a messianic cult of personality.


----------



## Brain357

More good news:
GDP growth down largely on low growth in manufacturing, construction: Govt

Republicans can only lie now.


----------



## MAGAman

NYcarbineer said:


> Yes I do.  A federal court rules something unconstitutional, it's unconstitutional unless overturned by a higher court.
> 
> What don't you understand about that?


Actually, the courts are not manned by infallible gods.

The actual words of the Constitution define what is unconstitutional.


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm not going to bother...
> 
> 
> 
> The battle cry of the left after they get exposed as being pathological liars. I proved everything you previously stated was an egregious *lie*.
> 
> The fact that you have to resort to lying says it all.
Click to expand...

The liar is clearly you bro.  You are one sad, unpatriotic sack.  The country is burning and you just lie and lie and lie....


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> tell me you believe that gays, muslims, atheist, liberals, feminists all deserve the same constitutional rights and protections and I'll KNOW you are lying to me.


Hey asshole? When has _any_ of them ever been denied their constitutional rights? Has a fag ever been prevented from voting? Has a muslim ever been denied their 1st Amendment right of freedom of religion? Has an atheist ever been denied their 2nd Amendment right to keep and bear arms?

You're just an idiot creating a straw man because you're on the wrong side of the facts.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm not going to bother...
> 
> 
> 
> The battle cry of the left after they get exposed as being pathological liars. I proved everything you previously stated was an egregious *lie*.
> 
> The fact that you have to resort to lying says it all.
Click to expand...


The dysfunctionalism of our society and economic and political systems are what is being laid bare for all to witness.


----------



## P@triot

MAGAman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do.  A federal court rules something unconstitutional, it's unconstitutional unless overturned by a higher court.
> 
> What don't you understand about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the courts are not manned by infallible gods.
> 
> The actual words of the Constitution define what is unconstitutional.
Click to expand...

Boom! Thank you!!


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

P@triot said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell me you believe that gays, muslims, atheist, liberals, feminists all deserve the same constitutional rights and protections and I'll KNOW you are lying to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey asshole? When has _any_ of them ever been denied their constitutional rights? Has a fag ever been prevented from voting? Has a muslim ever been denied their 1st Amendment right of freedom of religion? Has an atheist ever been denied their 2nd Amendment right to keep and bear arms?
> 
> You're just an idiot creating a straw man because you're on the wrong side of the facts.
Click to expand...

Yeah, America has always cockblocked one hominid one vote, the founders were all about restricting representation.  It's always been a pillar of american democracy.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

P@triot said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do.  A federal court rules something unconstitutional, it's unconstitutional unless overturned by a higher court.
> 
> What don't you understand about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the courts are not manned by infallible gods.
> 
> The actual words of the Constitution define what is unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boom! Thank you!!
Click to expand...

Which means nothing since WWII when it comes to war.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Brain357 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm not going to bother...
> 
> 
> 
> The battle cry of the left after they get exposed as being pathological liars. I proved everything you previously stated was an egregious *lie*.
> 
> The fact that you have to resort to lying says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The liar is clearly you bro.  You are one sad, unpatriotic sack.  The country is burning and you just lie and lie and lie....
Click to expand...

Don as Nero, utterly unaware of the empire's contraction.


----------



## P@triot

Brain357 said:


> Trump brought us trillion dollar deficits, he almost doubled the deficits obama left him.


Obama added as much to the national debt in 8 years ($10 trillion) as all presidents in U.S. history _combined_ did in 234 years before him.

You're ignorant, and you're full of shit. You're trying to take Obama's final year (in which the Republican Congress had put the clamps down on his reckless spending) and claim that it represented the wild, reckless, and record spending of Obama. You're a lying, propaganda spreading fascist.


----------



## P@triot

Brain357 said:


> More good news:
> GDP growth down largely on low growth in manufacturing, construction: Govt


Caught you lying _again_, Brainless:

Manufacturing Job Openings Hit Record High in May

312,000 Jobs Added In December, Manufacturing Growing 714% Faster Under Trump Than Obama


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Brain357 said:


> More good news:
> GDP growth down largely on low growth in manufacturing, construction: Govt
> 
> Republicans can only lie now.


Why did American capitalists outsource our manufacturing/production capacity/capability to communists?

So American capitalists would not have to hire americans.  Fweedumb.


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump brought us trillion dollar deficits, he almost doubled the deficits obama left him.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama added as much to the national debt in 8 years ($10 trillion) as all presidents in U.S. history _combined_ did in 234 years before him.
> 
> You're ignorant, and you're full of shit. You're trying to take Obama's final year (in which the Republican Congress had put the clamps down on his reckless spending) and claim that it represented the wild, reckless, and record spending of Obama. You're a lying, propaganda spreading fascist.
Click to expand...

Trump is going to make Obama look fiscally responsible.  We had trillion dollar deficits during good times:
Trillion dollar deficits as far as the eye can see: Four take-aways from CBO’s new budget outlook

And now with this disaster he is talking a trillion dollar bailout.  Get a clue.  Stop being a partisan and care a little about your country.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news:
> GDP growth down largely on low growth in manufacturing, construction: Govt
> 
> 
> 
> Caught you lying _again_, Brainless:
> 
> Manufacturing Job Openings Hit Record High in May
> 
> 312,000 Jobs Added In December, Manufacturing Growing 714% Faster Under Trump Than Obama
Click to expand...


Gee, and now we have all these critically necessary emerging pandemic fighting goods we can't produce so people will die.


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news:
> GDP growth down largely on low growth in manufacturing, construction: Govt
> 
> 
> 
> Caught you lying _again_, Brainless:
> 
> Manufacturing Job Openings Hit Record High in May
> 
> 312,000 Jobs Added In December, Manufacturing Growing 714% Faster Under Trump Than Obama
Click to expand...

hahaha  yeah two good months?  There are 12 months in a year you moron.


----------



## Brain357

What does fox say?
US manufacturing weakest in a decade

The U.S. manufacturing sector contracted to its lowest level since the financial crisis, spurring concerns about the health of the overall economy.

The ISM Manufacturing Index fell for the fifth month in a row to 47.2 in December, down from November's reading of 48.1. That's the weakest reading since June 2009, when it hit 46.3, and well below the 49 reading that economists surveyed by Reuters expected.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump brought us trillion dollar deficits, he almost doubled the deficits obama left him.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama added as much to the national debt in 8 years ($10 trillion) as all presidents in U.S. history _combined_ did in 234 years before him.
> 
> You're ignorant, and you're full of shit. You're trying to take Obama's final year (in which the Republican Congress had put the clamps down on his reckless spending) and claim that it represented the wild, reckless, and record spending of Obama. You're a lying, propaganda spreading fascist.
Click to expand...

He's in your head, Don's in office.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Brain357 said:


> What does fox say?
> US manufacturing weakest in a decade


Oh that's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## P@triot

Brain357 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news:
> GDP growth down largely on low growth in manufacturing, construction: Govt
> 
> 
> 
> Caught you lying _again_, Brainless:
> 
> Manufacturing Job Openings Hit Record High in May
> 
> 312,000 Jobs Added In December, Manufacturing Growing 714% Faster Under Trump Than Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha  yeah two good months?  There are 12 months in a year you moron.
Click to expand...

Manufacturing grew 714% faster under Trump than under Obama. That's mind-boggling and only possible if one (Obama) implemented catastrophic failed policies with the intent of collapsing the U.S. while the other (Trump) implemented proven conservative policy with the internet of prospering the U.S.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news:
> GDP growth down largely on low growth in manufacturing, construction: Govt
> 
> 
> 
> Caught you lying _again_, Brainless:
> 
> Manufacturing Job Openings Hit Record High in May
> 
> 312,000 Jobs Added In December, Manufacturing Growing 714% Faster Under Trump Than Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha  yeah two good months?  There are 12 months in a year you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manufacturing grew 714% faster under Trump than under Obama. That's mind-boggling and only possible if one (Obama) implemented catastrophic failed policies with the intent of collapsing the U.S. while the other (Trump) implemented proven conservative policy with the internet of prospering the U.S.
Click to expand...


Shortages of what all again in the midst of this pandemic that has capital, which outsourced it all in the first place, clamoring yet again for socialism to bail itself out?


----------



## Brain357

How are those steel tariffs working?
Over 1,500 Layoffs Coming To U.S. Steel Plant Near Detroit


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news:
> GDP growth down largely on low growth in manufacturing, construction: Govt
> 
> 
> 
> Caught you lying _again_, Brainless:
> 
> Manufacturing Job Openings Hit Record High in May
> 
> 312,000 Jobs Added In December, Manufacturing Growing 714% Faster Under Trump Than Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha  yeah two good months?  There are 12 months in a year you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manufacturing grew 714% faster under Trump than under Obama. That's mind-boggling and only possible if one (Obama) implemented catastrophic failed policies with the intent of collapsing the U.S. while the other (Trump) implemented proven conservative policy with the internet of prospering the U.S.
Click to expand...

Fox news says it's the weakest in a decade.  How impressive.  Way to go tariffs.


----------



## MAGAman

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Why did American capitalists outsource our manufacturing/production capacity/capability to communists?
> 
> So American capitalists would not have to hire americans.  Fweedumb.


Why were they paid by the gubmit the move the plants to Communist countries?

Because big government types didn't want them hiring Americans. TaxTheRichDumb


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

MAGAman said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did American capitalists outsource our manufacturing/production capacity/capability to communists?
> 
> So American capitalists would not have to hire americans.  Fweedumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they paid by the gubmit the move the plants to Communist countries?
> 
> Because big government types didn't want them hiring Americans. TaxTheRichDumb
Click to expand...


Son, you have no idea how capital has become your big govt, get current, it happened decades ago now.  Bipartisanly by the way.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Brain357 said:


> How are those steel tariffs working?
> Over 1,500 Layoffs Coming To U.S. Steel Plant Near Detroit


Socialism for farmers as a result of Don's tarrifing.


----------



## the other mike

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

I'm also a Constitutionalist.
And without being a total asshole like you.


----------



## MAGAman

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Son, you have no idea how capital has become your big govt, get current, it happened decades ago now.  Bipartisanly by the way.


Boy, you have no idea how hard it is to run a business in America with big government punishng your attempts to hire people and make an honest living while doing it.

Run a business and you'll learn.just how stupid your posts are.


----------



## P@triot

Angelo said:


> I'm also a Constitutionalist.


Bwahahaha! Yeah...nothing says "constitutionalist" like calling for socialism.


----------



## the other mike

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha! Yeah...nothing says "constitutionalist" like calling for socialism.


Or towing the deep state line like you.


----------



## the other mike

MAGAman said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son, you have no idea how capital has become your big govt, get current, it happened decades ago now.  Bipartisanly by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you have no idea how hard it is to run a business in America with big government punishng your attempts to hire people and make an honest living while doing it.
> 
> Run a business and you'll learn.just how stupid your posts are.
Click to expand...

Stupid argument.


----------



## the other mike

Like the president said, we'll see what happens.


----------



## BS Filter

Trump is definitely the greatest President at exposing the hateful left and standing up to the evil trash.


----------



## Brain357

BS Filter said:


> Trump is definitely the greatest President at exposing the hateful left and standing up to the evil trash.


So he's the most partisan president who has further divided the country.


----------



## BS Filter

Brain357 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is definitely the greatest President at exposing the hateful left and standing up to the evil trash.
> 
> 
> 
> So he's the most partisan president who has further divided the country.
Click to expand...

That's one way of looking at it.  Obama did the same thing.  Obama was the guy for the left and Trump for the right.


----------



## regent

Will America's best historians make the rating of Trump or some other organization?  We'll see how the people rate him.  With both ratings I wonder if history books will even mention him? Trump may be the first president that history books fail to list as president.


----------



## the other mike

Who the hell bumped this old thread ?
Oh wait. Never mind....


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump brought us trillion dollar deficits, he almost doubled the deficits obama left him.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama added as much to the national debt in 8 years ($10 trillion) as all presidents in U.S. history _combined_ did in 234 years before him.
> 
> You're ignorant, and you're full of shit. You're trying to take Obama's final year (in which the Republican Congress had put the clamps down on his reckless spending) and claim that it represented the wild, reckless, and record spending of Obama. You're a lying, propaganda spreading fascist.
Click to expand...

_*"Obama added as much to the national debt in 8 years ($10 trillion) as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in 234 years before him."*_

^^^ Buttplug lies. 

Barack Obama ........................................ $9.3t

All presidents before him combined ... $10.6t

Debt to the Penny (Daily History Search Application)


----------



## IM2

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump brought us trillion dollar deficits, he almost doubled the deficits obama left him.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama added as much to the national debt in 8 years ($10 trillion) as all presidents in U.S. history _combined_ did in 234 years before him.
> 
> You're ignorant, and you're full of shit. You're trying to take Obama's final year (in which the Republican Congress had put the clamps down on his reckless spending) and claim that it represented the wild, reckless, and record spending of Obama. You're a lying, propaganda spreading fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"Obama added as much to the national debt in 8 years ($10 trillion) as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in 234 years before him."*_
> 
> ^^^ Buttplug lies.
> 
> Barack Obama ........................................ $9.3t
> 
> All presidents before him combined ... $10.6t
> 
> Debt to the Penny (Daily History Search Application)
Click to expand...


Another disingenuous comment from the retard right. Most of the increase in debt came during Obamas first term as he faced a economic collapse of historic proportion. Had he not spent as he  did, the country would have gone into depression. And these racists would have had a field day.

Trump has increased the debt far more than Obama and he did not have to because the economy was growing and strong.


----------



## IM2

Angelo said:


> Like the president said, we'll see what happens.


Nothing is going to happen. Because there is nothing there.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is definitely the greatest President at exposing the hateful left and standing up to the evil trash.
> 
> 
> 
> So he's the most partisan president who has further divided the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one way of looking at it.  Obama did the same thing.  Obama was the guy for the left and Trump for the right.
Click to expand...

No Obama did not. The only people who felt he was divisive are the racists because they didn't like the fact a black man was president.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Trump is definitely the greatest President at exposing the hateful left and standing up to the evil trash.


trump is the evil trash.


----------



## the other mike

The Democrats double standard.
If the Bush admin had been caught spying on Obama in 2008 , you'd still
be crying about it.


----------



## Faun

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is going to happen. Because there is nothing there.
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats double standard.
> If the Bush admin had been caught spying on Obama in 2008 , you'd still
> be crying about it.
Click to expand...

What the fuck is wrong with you?? I never said that. Now stop altering my posts.


----------



## the other mike

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is going to happen. Because there is nothing there.
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats double standard.
> If the Bush admin had been caught spying on Obama in 2008 , you'd still
> be crying about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you?? I never said that. Now stop altering my posts.
Click to expand...

If I altered your post it wasn't on  purpose, ya whiney crybaby.


----------



## P@triot

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! Yeah...nothing says "constitutionalist" like calling for socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> Or towing the deep state line like you.
Click to expand...

Uh...the “Deep State” has attacked Trump over and over. Epic fail.


----------



## the other mike

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! Yeah...nothing says "constitutionalist" like calling for socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> Or towing the deep state line like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh...the “Deep State” has attacked Trump over and over. Epic fail.
Click to expand...

My 9/11 threads ring a bell ?


----------



## P@triot

IM2 said:


> No Obama did not. The only people who felt he was divisive are the racists because they didn't like the fact a black man was president.


Obama was the most divisive politician in U.S. history and you _know_ it. You can’t hide behind the race card, jack-ass.


----------



## P@triot

Angelo said:


> My 9/11 threads ring a bell ?


The one’s where you idiotically claim that George W. Bush repelled down the World Trade towers to rig them with explosives? Yeah...nobody could forget shit that stupid.


----------



## P@triot

IM2 said:


> trump is the evil trash.


Only to racist assholes who can’t stand a white man in the Oval Office.


----------



## the other mike

P@triot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 9/11 threads ring a bell ?
> 
> 
> 
> The one’s where you idiotically claim that George W. Bush repelled down the World Trade towers to rig them with explosives?
Click to expand...

You're getting warm....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Why else would I bump this old thread of yours ?


----------



## P@triot

Angelo said:


>


9/11 Truthers are the most fall-down hilarious imbeciles on the planet. They are the mindless types who follow Jim Jones to the jungle to drink Kool-Aid.


----------



## Faun

Angelo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 9/11 threads ring a bell ?
> 
> 
> 
> The one’s where you idiotically claim that George W. Bush repelled down the World Trade towers to rig them with explosives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're getting warm....
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You said thermite was used to bring down those buildings?? Thermite doesn't explode.

Oops.


----------



## the other mike

Faun said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 9/11 threads ring a bell ?
> 
> 
> 
> The one’s where you idiotically claim that George W. Bush repelled down the World Trade towers to rig them with explosives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're getting warm....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said thermite was used to bring down those buildings?? Thermite doesn't explode.
> 
> Oops.
Click to expand...

I never made any claims, other than providing all the evidence available as of now.
Military grade nano-thermite charges ....what the fuck do YOU know about whether it explodes or not genius ?


----------



## Winco

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Obama did not. The only people who felt he was divisive are the racists because they didn't like the fact a black man was president.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the most divisive politician in U.S. history and you _know_ it. You can’t hide behind the race card, jack-ass.
Click to expand...


Well, in taking an informal Rassconmin Personal Poll.
The results are in.

Question:  
*Who Divided the country we currently live in* where Members speak of Civil War and Want Civil War.

Results:
#1)  34%   RWI
#2)  33%   DJT, that would be Dotard trumpStain
#3)  25%   Obama Haters
#4)   5%    That Kenyan named Barry.  LOL.   Kenyan named Barry.  Can you actually have both?  No, But cons will be conned.
#5)   3%    The others to build that solid 33% base.

Dotard trump is in danger of losing the country.  To all of us with 401K's or even 409k's.  Over the Head of EVERY member of West Virginia.


----------



## P@triot

Angelo said:


> Military grade nano-thermite charges ....?


And....um....how would _anybody_ know if “military-grade nano-thermite charges” were used? For starters, termite burns at unimaginable levels. So there is nothing left. Second, no civilian would be able to identify those types of materials anyway.

I have to think you’re just trolling for kicks. I just can’t believe there are actual imbeciles out there who believe the U.S. government leveled our two largest buildings, killed 3,000 Americans, and cost us trillions of dollars, all to “justify” killing Osama Bin Laden when they had that justification for more than a decade already, by that point.


----------



## Faun

Angelo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 9/11 threads ring a bell ?
> 
> 
> 
> The one’s where you idiotically claim that George W. Bush repelled down the World Trade towers to rig them with explosives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're getting warm....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You said thermite was used to bring down those buildings?? Thermite doesn't explode.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never made any claims, other than providing all the evidence available as of now.
> Military grade nano-thermite charges ....what the fuck do YOU know about whether it explodes or not genius ?
Click to expand...

The fuck you never did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You even posted photos from ground level of beams you claimed were cut with thermite to weaken the structure. That you abandon the root element of your dementia reveals even you suspect you're insane.

And nano thermite doesn't need a charge to ignite.


----------



## the other mike

All here.
*








						Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth | WTC Twin Towers and Building 7
					

AE911Truth is a nonprofit organization that represents more than 3,000 architects and engineers who are calling for a new investigation into the destruction of the World Trade Center Twin Towers and Building 7 on 9/11.




					www.ae911truth.org
				



*


----------



## P@triot

Winco said:


> Well, in taking an informal Rassconmin Personal Poll.


One would think you imbeciles would have learned after all of your formal polls said Hitlery Clinton would win in a “landslide”. 

Some actual quotes from the divisive asshole, MaObama:

“That’s just how white folks will do ya” (racist as hell)
“Bitterly clinging to their Bibles and guns” (demeaning)
“Republicans can come along, but they have to ride in the back” (relegating conservatives to second-class citizens)


----------



## the other mike

Even Trump fibbed about 9/11 a little.


----------



## P@triot

Angelo said:


> All here.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth | WTC Twin Towers and Building 7
> 
> 
> AE911Truth is a nonprofit organization that represents more than 3,000 architects and engineers who are calling for a new investigation into the destruction of the World Trade Center Twin Towers and Building 7 on 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ae911truth.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## the other mike

On a clear day, there's no way he could have seen them jumping 4 miles away, even with binoculars
which he didn't have. I've been there many times.....the view from the Empire State Building is just about the same distance as from
his window view...


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump is the evil trash.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to racist assholes who can’t stand a white man in the Oval Office.
Click to expand...


Stormy said he had a pink little mushroom dick.


----------



## the other mike

Feb 21, 2020


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

P@triot said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in taking an informal Rassconmin Personal Poll.
> 
> 
> 
> One would think you imbeciles would have learned after all of your formal polls said Hitlery Clinton would win in a “landslide”.
> 
> Some actual quotes from the divisive asshole, MaObama:
> 
> “That’s just how white folks will do ya” (racist as hell)
> “Bitterly clinging to their Bibles and guns” (demeaning)
> “Republicans can come along, but they have to ride in the back” (relegating conservatives to second-class citizens)
Click to expand...


They're gone, can't you move on?  

Hillary's toast, rightly so, one party down, one to go, of ya wanna come along, cool it bro.


----------



## Winco

P@triot said:


> I have to think you’re just trolling for kicks. I just can’t believe there are actual imbeciles out there who believe the U.S. government leveled our two largest buildings, killed 3,000 Americans, and cost us trillions of dollars, all to “justify” killing Osama Bin Laden when they had that justification for more than a decade already, by that point.




I would have to agree with this 99%.  1% total RWI.
I agree with this, but yet you contards  believe or support everything Dotard.


----------



## Mac-7

Snouter said:


> Tucker was about to kick his ass as he does to every single so-called leftists, but Dreyfuss shocked the world by saying he supports the freedoms outlined in the US Constitution.  Tucker is a phenom.  Dreyfuss emailed the night before demanding an interview.


I saw that episode

Dreyfuss is a liberal but not a typical hollywood airhead


----------



## basquebromance

during the worst pandemic of our lifetime, we are stuck with the worst president in history!


----------



## P@triot

basquebromance said:


> during the worst pandemic of our lifetime, we are stuck with the worst president in history!


With the exception of Ronald Reagan, *President Trump* has unquestionably been the best president of the past 200 years. It’s indisputable.

Under his leadership and policies, we’ve seen:

record highs in the market
record lows in unemployment
increase in wages
decrease in taxes
pulled us out of wars and kept us out of others
got Kim Jong Un to come to the table (something no president has ever done)
manufacturing at a 30-year high
steel industry credits him for saving them


----------



## basquebromance

P@triot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> during the worst pandemic of our lifetime, we are stuck with the worst president in history!
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Ronald Reagan, *President Trump* has unquestionably been the best president of the past 200 years. It’s indisputable.
> 
> Under his leadership and policies, we’ve seen:
> 
> record highs in the market
> record lows in unemployment
> increase in wages
> decrease in taxes
> pulled us out of wars and kept us out of others
> got Kim Jong Un to come to the table (something no president has ever done)
> manufacturing at a 30-year high
> steel industry credits him for saving them
Click to expand...


corona
the end


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Obama did not. The only people who felt he was divisive are the racists because they didn't like the fact a black man was president.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the most divisive politician in U.S. history and you _know_ it. You can’t hide behind the race card, jack-ass.
Click to expand...

Until we got trump.  He is more divisive obviously.


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> during the worst pandemic of our lifetime, we are stuck with the worst president in history!
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Ronald Reagan, *President Trump* has unquestionably been the best president of the past 200 years. It’s indisputable.
> 
> Under his leadership and policies, we’ve seen:
> 
> record highs in the market
> record lows in unemployment
> increase in wages
> decrease in taxes
> pulled us out of wars and kept us out of others
> got Kim Jong Un to come to the table (something no president has ever done)
> manufacturing at a 30-year high
> steel industry credits him for saving them
Click to expand...

Oh that is funny.  How’s the market doing?

Unemployment was going down for years before he was elected, stopped going down with trump.

wages are mostly stagnant, few gains are from min wage increases, thank dems.

thanks for the trillion dollar deficits.

manufacturing in decline.

huge steel layoffs.

trump sure been a disaster.


----------



## P@triot

basquebromance said:


> corona
> the end



What an immature and idiotic desperate cry by _you_. The End.

Is* President Trump* to blame for Italy too? China? Spain?


----------



## P@triot

Brain357 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Obama did not. The only people who felt he was divisive are the racists because they didn't like the fact a black man was president.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the most divisive politician in U.S. history and you _know_ it. You can’t hide behind the race card, jack-ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until we got trump.  He is more divisive obviously.
Click to expand...

*President Trump* has unquestionably been the Great Uniter. The only people who feel otherwise are the asshole extremists. And, well, literally _nobody_ cares what they think.


----------



## gulfman

Snouter said:


> It was very intelligent to lock of Japs during WWII.  Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.


It was intelligent.None of them had a chance to kill any of us


----------



## Winco

P@triot said:


> With the exception of Ronald Reagan, *President Trump* has unquestionably been the best president of the past 200 years. It’s indisputable.




How much are you being PAID to post this nonsense?


----------



## P@triot

Brain357 said:


> Oh that is funny.  How’s the market doing?


*Fact*: Highest in the _history_ of the United States under *President Trump*. 

Didn’t experience a problem until you open border asshole leftists infected everyone.


Brain357 said:


> Unemployment was going down for years before he was elected, stopped going down with trump.


*Fact*: Lowest unemployment (among minorities) in the _history_ of the United States under *President Trump*.


Brain357 said:


> wages are mostly stagnant, few gains are from min wage increases, thank dems.


Already proved you *lied* about all of this in post #1739.


Brain357 said:


> thanks for the trillion dollar deficits.


Already proved that was Obama in post #1739.


Brain357 said:


> manufacturing in decline.


Already proved you *lied* about all of this in post #1739


Brain357 said:


> huge steel layoffs.


Already proved you *lied* about all of this in post #1739


Brain357 said:


> trump sure been a disaster.


For those of you wanting to finish the collapse of the United States that MaObama started - you’re right. He has been a “disaster” for you immature extremists. But he’ll forever be the man that saved the U.S. from you assholes!


----------



## P@triot

Winco said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Ronald Reagan, *President Trump* has unquestionably been the best president of the past 200 years. It’s indisputable.
> 
> 
> 
> How much are you being PAID to post this nonsense?
Click to expand...

How much are _you_ being *PAID* to deny reality?


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the trillion dollar deficits.
> 
> 
> 
> Already proved that was Obama in post #1739.
Click to expand...


Trump takes office...national debt at 19,947,304,555,212
Today the national debt is at 23,514,534,990,918

An increase of 3.567 trillion dollars that is all on Trump.

Or if you like...

Trump's first FY...national debt is at 20,244,900,016,053

An increase of 3.27 trillion dollars that is all on Trump.

No matter how you cut it, Trump is responsible for adding more than 3 trillion dollars during a booming economy.  

By the end of the FY our national debt will be very close to 25 trillion if not more.  ALL ON TRUMP


----------



## Winco

P@triot said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Ronald Reagan, *President Trump* has unquestionably been the best president of the past 200 years. It’s indisputable.
> 
> 
> 
> How much are you being PAID to post this nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are _you_ being *PAID* to deny reality?
Click to expand...

Great comeback.
trump is an indelible stain on US History.
a total embarrassment.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Obama did not. The only people who felt he was divisive are the racists because they didn't like the fact a black man was president.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the most divisive politician in U.S. history and you _know_ it. You can’t hide behind the race card, jack-ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until we got trump.  He is more divisive obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *President Trump* has unquestionably been the Great Uniter. The only people who feel otherwise are the asshole extremists. And, well, literally _nobody_ cares what they think.
Click to expand...

trump has united no one but the racists.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is funny.  How’s the market doing?
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact*: Highest in the _history_ of the United States under *President Trump*.
> 
> Didn’t experience a problem until you open border asshole leftists infected everyone.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment was going down for years before he was elected, stopped going down with trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Fact*: Lowest unemployment (among minorities) in the _history_ of the United States under *President Trump*.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wages are mostly stagnant, few gains are from min wage increases, thank dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already proved you *lied* about all of this in post #1739.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the trillion dollar deficits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already proved that was Obama in post #1739.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> manufacturing in decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already proved you *lied* about all of this in post #1739
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> huge steel layoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already proved you *lied* about all of this in post #1739
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump sure been a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those of you wanting to finish the collapse of the United States that MaObama started - you’re right. He has been a “disaster” for you immature extremists. But he’ll forever be the man that saved the U.S. from you assholes!
Click to expand...


You are giving trump credit for  things that began under Obama.


----------



## okfine

*Donald Trump will go down in history as the WORST president of all time

Vote him out on November 3, 2020. It's our duty.*


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Obama did not. The only people who felt he was divisive are the racists because they didn't like the fact a black man was president.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the most divisive politician in U.S. history and you _know_ it. You can’t hide behind the race card, jack-ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until we got trump.  He is more divisive obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *President Trump* has unquestionably been the Great Uniter. The only people who feel otherwise are the asshole extremists. And, well, literally _nobody_ cares what they think.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Golfing Gator said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Ronald Reagan, *President Trump* has unquestionably been the best president of the past 200 years. It’s indisputable.
> 
> 
> 
> How much are you being PAID to post this nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are _you_ being *PAID* to deny reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the Right's version of this guy....https://www.usmessageboard.com/members/skews13.62277/
> 
> And this thread is about the same as this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Greatest Scandal In American History: The Trump Cover Up Of A Looming Public Health Crisis
> 
> 
> This should be the scandal of the century. In a rational world it would destroy Trump’s Presidency and end the Republican Party as a political force for years. For weeks the President of the United States, and many in his party, engaged in a systematic cover up of a looming public health crisis...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
Click to expand...

He's Baghdad BobP!@triot


----------



## basquebromance

P@triot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corona
> the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an immature and idiotic desperate cry by _you_. The End.
> Is* President Trump* to blame for Italy too? China? Spain?
Click to expand...










						Man dies after taking chloroquine phosphate in effort to prevent coronavirus
					

Health care company Banner Health announced Monday that a patient had died and his wife was in critical condition after they apparently took chloroquine phosphate as a possible cure for coronavirus.




					thehill.com
				




"Man dies after taking malaria medication touted by Trump as possible cure for corona"


----------



## bluzman61

Bo Didleysquat said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump is the evil trash.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to racist assholes who can’t stand a white man in the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stormy said he had a pink little mushroom dick.
Click to expand...

This COULD be THE dumbest post I've seen on this site.  Considering its source, this is not too surprising.


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## PredFan

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what a success story.  Tax cuts didn't pay for themselves or *grow the economy*.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...that's *exactly* what they did. Record low unemployment. Record highs in the market. Wages up across the entire U.S. Taxes down. All of which combined for increased wealth and unprecedented economic prosperity.
> 
> Denying reality doesn't change reality, Brainless.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trillion dollar deficits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was Barack Obama, Brainless. Not Trump.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tariffs are gonna bring back the jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brainless, the steel industry absolutely credited Trump with saving the entire industry, bringing back jobs, and allowing them to invest here in the U.S. Again...record low unemployment. Indisputably, undeniably brought back jobs. And China completely capitulated on _everything_!
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturing declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manufacturing at a 30-year high, Brainless.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna build a wall and mexico is going to pay for it.  No wall and Mexico sure isn't paying for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wall? Brainless, the wall has been under construction for like 2 years now.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the whole country is shutting down cause the guy didn't take the virus seriously until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Brainless is crying that the nation is "shut down" because Trump didn't SHUT DOWN the nation sooner. Bwahahahahah!
> 
> And get this...when he restricted travel from China (drastically reducing this crises), anti-American assholes like Brainless screamed "racist".
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, just *check his tweets*.  Trump a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there you have it, folks. Libtards like Brainless don't educate themselves on the state of the union. Instead, they just swallow what MSNBC feeds them about his _tweets_. His tweeting drives the left off the sanity cliff. Think about that just for a moment here. The social media words are the complete and total focus of the left. No wonder they are incapable of governing. And no wonder their voters are the most uninformed, ignorant electorate on the planet.
> 
> *Note that _everything_ I've stated is backed up with dozens and dozens of links, while Brainless merely posted propaganda.
Click to expand...


Lies are all the left has. that's all they ever have.


----------



## basquebromance

Dr. Fauci on working with Trump: "He asks a lot of questions. That's his nature. He's constantly asking questions. And I never, in the multiple times I've done that, where I said, 'For scientific reasons we really should do this,' that he hasn't said, 'Let's do it.'"


----------



## IM2

basquebromance said:


> Dr. Fauci on working with Trump: "He asks a lot of questions. That's his nature. He's constantly asking questions. And I never, in the multiple times I've done that, where I said, 'For scientific reasons we really should do this,' that he hasn't said, 'Let's do it.'"


He doesn't have a choice.


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Obama did not. The only people who felt he was divisive are the racists because they didn't like the fact a black man was president.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the most divisive politician in U.S. history and you _know_ it. You can’t hide behind the race card, jack-ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until we got trump.  He is more divisive obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *President Trump* has unquestionably been the Great Uniter. The only people who feel otherwise are the asshole extremists. And, well, literally _nobody_ cares what they think.
Click to expand...

Hahaha... that is a good one.


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is funny.  How’s the market doing?
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact*: Highest in the _history_ of the United States under *President Trump*.
> 
> Didn’t experience a problem until you open border asshole leftists infected everyone.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment was going down for years before he was elected, stopped going down with trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Fact*: Lowest unemployment (among minorities) in the _history_ of the United States under *President Trump*.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wages are mostly stagnant, few gains are from min wage increases, thank dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already proved you *lied* about all of this in post #1739.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the trillion dollar deficits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already proved that was Obama in post #1739.
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> manufacturing in decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already proved you *lied* about all of this in post #1739
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> huge steel layoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already proved you *lied* about all of this in post #1739
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump sure been a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those of you wanting to finish the collapse of the United States that MaObama started - you’re right. He has been a “disaster” for you immature extremists. But he’ll forever be the man that saved the U.S. from you assholes!
Click to expand...

All you have are lies kid, really sad.  Put your country before party.   Trump is a failure.


----------



## Brain357

Trump tried to help steel.  Failure.








						Over 1,500 Layoffs Coming To U.S. Steel Plant Near Detroit
					

U.S. Steel is closing its mill near Detroit, laying off over 1,500 workers, despite President Trump's vow that tariffs would strengthen the steel industry. Administration officials blame the company.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Brain357

The real question is will trump replace bush as the worst?  Huge deficits, weak gdp growth, market crash, country shutting down...  its a close race for last.  Trump is causing the disaster in only 4 years.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump is the evil trash.
> 
> 
> 
> Only to racist assholes who can’t stand a white man in the Oval Office.
Click to expand...

That's dumb. We blacks have voted for white men in every election but one. Try again.


----------



## IM2

Angelo said:


> The Democrats double standard.
> If the Bush admin had been caught spying on Obama in 2008 , you'd still
> be crying about it.


Nobody spied on trump.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Obama did not. The only people who felt he was divisive are the racists because they didn't like the fact a black man was president.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the most divisive politician in U.S. history and you _know_ it. You can’t hide behind the race card, jack-ass.
Click to expand...

Given that whites invented  the race card and have played it fir 243 years, your psychosis is apparent. Obama was not divisive. Whites like you started acting out even more because the election of a black president had you idiots talking about how you lost your country. A country that never belonged to you, but that doesn't matter to those like you.


----------



## the other mike

IM2 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats double standard.
> If the Bush admin had been caught spying on Obama in 2008 , you'd still
> be crying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody spied on trump.
Click to expand...

They spied on at least 2 members of his campaign without informing him.
(If it wasn't a frame job, which it was, they were supposed to give him a heads up about the Russians) That's just exhibit a)


----------



## the other mike

The FBI had a legal obligation to inform the Trump campaign 
about the surveillance.

17:00 to 24:00


----------



## IM2

Angelo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats double standard.
> If the Bush admin had been caught spying on Obama in 2008 , you'd still
> be crying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody spied on trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They spied on at least 2 members of his campaign without informing him.
> (If it wasn't a frame job, which it was, they were supposed to give him a heads up about the Russians) That's just exhibit a)
Click to expand...

BS. trump was briefed about the Russians during his campaign.









						Donald Trump was "briefed and warned" by the FBI about the Russia threat before the election
					

No evidence has surfaced that Trump officials notified the FBI about contacts with the Russians, as they were advised to do.




					www.newsweek.com
				




trump was supposed to give the FBI a heads up about Russians wanting to give him dirt on Clinton, but he did not. There is no exhibit a or anything else.


----------



## CowboyTed

Angelo said:


> The FBI had a legal obligation to inform the Trump campaign
> about the surveillance.
> 
> 17:00 to 24:00



Where does it say that? Trump could have been a part of the crime.

When the FBI investigates any crime do they announce it to all parties...


----------



## the other mike

IM2 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats double standard.
> If the Bush admin had been caught spying on Obama in 2008 , you'd still
> be crying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody spied on trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They spied on at least 2 members of his campaign without informing him.
> (If it wasn't a frame job, which it was, they were supposed to give him a heads up about the Russians) That's just exhibit a)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. trump was briefed about the Russians during his campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump was "briefed and warned" by the FBI about the Russia threat before the election
> 
> 
> No evidence has surfaced that Trump officials notified the FBI about contacts with the Russians, as they were advised to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump was supposed to give the FBI a heads up about Russians wanting to give him dirt on Clinton, but he did not. There is no exhibit a or anything else.
Click to expand...


Trump was given a general briefing, nothing specific about Carter Page or George Papadopoulos or General Flynn ---Durham's getting to the bottom of it though.

Don't worry.
*








						William Barr corrects himself, confirms Trump campaign was warned in 2016 about Russian interference
					

President Donald Trump has claimed he was given no such warning.




					www.newsweek.com
				











						FACT CHECK: Why Didn't Obama Stop Russia's Election Interference In 2016?
					

President Trump now accepts that Russia launched a wave of active measures against the U.S. but blames his predecessor for not taking any action.




					www.npr.org
				



*


----------



## IM2

Angelo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats double standard.
> If the Bush admin had been caught spying on Obama in 2008 , you'd still
> be crying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody spied on trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They spied on at least 2 members of his campaign without informing him.
> (If it wasn't a frame job, which it was, they were supposed to give him a heads up about the Russians) That's just exhibit a)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS. trump was briefed about the Russians during his campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump was "briefed and warned" by the FBI about the Russia threat before the election
> 
> 
> No evidence has surfaced that Trump officials notified the FBI about contacts with the Russians, as they were advised to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trump was supposed to give the FBI a heads up about Russians wanting to give him dirt on Clinton, but he did not. There is no exhibit a or anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was given a general briefing, nothing specific about Carter Page or George Papadopoulos or General Flynn ---Durham's getting to the bottom of it though.
> 
> Don't worry.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Barr corrects himself, confirms Trump campaign was warned in 2016 about Russian interference
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump has claimed he was given no such warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Why Didn't Obama Stop Russia's Election Interference In 2016?
> 
> 
> President Trump now accepts that Russia launched a wave of active measures against the U.S. but blames his predecessor for not taking any action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Durham is getting to the bottom of nothing. trump was to inform the FBI of the meetings with Russians and didn't. You're being strung along until the election. Nothing wrong was done to trump.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

IM2 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Obama did not. The only people who felt he was divisive are the racists because they didn't like the fact a black man was president.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the most divisive politician in U.S. history and you _know_ it. You can’t hide behind the race card, jack-ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given that whites invented  the race card and have played it fir 243 years, your psychosis is apparent. Obama was not divisive. Whites like you started acting out even more because the election of a black president had you idiots talking about how you lost your country. A country that never belonged to you, but that doesn't matter to those like you.
Click to expand...


Wipe the spittle off of you racist face.

Obama was as divisive as they come.

Not because he was black.  But because he was a race baiting left wing elitist.

Our country belongs to all of us.  

Oh...yearh...forgot.....you are a racist.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

IM2 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Fauci on working with Trump: "He asks a lot of questions. That's his nature. He's constantly asking questions. And I never, in the multiple times I've done that, where I said, 'For scientific reasons we really should do this,' that he hasn't said, 'Let's do it.'"
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have a choice.
Click to expand...


Sure he does.

The fact that you are not going to allow him any slack is seen to everyone.

Nobody takes you seriously.

Trump has good approval ratings on this.

It must make your sorry racist ass chafe.


----------



## basquebromance

For liberals, this is an insult 

"Trump has never understood anything about government, so he doesn’t know what the C.D.C. versus the F.D.A. versus FEMA should do." - NYT's Maureen Dowd


----------



## Golfing Gator

basquebromance said:


> For liberals, this is an insult
> 
> "Trump has never understood anything about government, so he doesn’t know what the C.D.C. versus the F.D.A. versus FEMA should do." - NYT's Maureen Dowd



Being ignorant of the thing you are on charge of is not a good thing to most people


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> Trump takes office...national debt at 19,947,304,555,212
> Today the national debt is at 23,514,534,990,918


Oh snowflake...

MaObama takes office - national debt stands at $10 trillion and some change
MaObama leaves office - national debt stands at $20 trillion and some change

Doesn't take a Harvard mathematician on this one. MaObama added as much to the national debt in 8 years as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in the 233 years before him.


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> Being ignorant of the thing you are on charge of is not a good thing to most people


A lesson the American people learned after electing MaObama. That's why we turned the nation over to *President Trump.* We've never seen such affective and efficient leadership in the federal government as we have seen with *President Trump*. Took him just a couple of years to completely undo the dumpster fire that MaObama and the Dumbocrats created.


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> Oh snowflake...
> 
> MaObama takes office - national debt stands at $10 trillion and some change
> MaObama leaves office - national debt stands at $20 trillion and some change
> 
> Doesn't take a Harvard mathematician on this one. MaObama added as much to the national debt in 8 years as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in the 233 years before him.



Let's do some real math....

The first day of Obama's first full FY the debt stood at $11,920,519,164,319
The last day of Obama's final FY budget the debt stood at $20,244,900,016,053 

So, not more than all U.S. history combined did in the 233 years before him did, but close.

Do you know who did add more than  U.S. history combined did in the 212 years before him....Ronnie did.  

Back to Obama....we added $2,782,212,852 per day under Obama budgets.

Since 1 Oct 2017, Trump's first budget year we have added $3,605,184,095 per day....and that does not include anything that will be added to it after today's 2 trillion was put on the credit card. 

At this rate Trump will blow Obama's record for debt out the window


----------



## two_iron

It's hardly fair that Trump follows the kenyan lawn jockey which, to date, is widely regarded as THE.WORST.FUCKING.PRESIDENT.EVER™ 

It just makes him look that much better.... it's like a hot chick going to the club with her chubby BFF.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* might go down as the greatest president in U.S. _history_...





__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> The first day of Obama's first full FY the debt stood at $11,920,519,164,319


It is really something watching Gulping Gayturd *lie* _every_ time she posts. The National Debt was nowhere near $12 trillion the day MaObama took office.


> When Obama was sworn in on Jan. 20, 2009, the debt was $10.626 trillion


$10 trillion and change - *exactly* as I stated. An indisputable fact.









						How Much Did Obama Add to the Nation's Debt?
					

The U.S. debt increased $9 trillion during the eight years Obama was in office. The ARRA and increased military spending added the most.




					www.thebalance.com
				





Golfing Gator said:


> Let's do some real math....


Snowflake, the only thing you are doing is real meth.


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> Do you know who did add more than  U.S. history combined did in the 212 years before him....Ronnie did.


Snowflake, Ronald Reagan added $2 trillion to the national debt. MaObama added 5x’s what Reagan did. Dumb ass.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*...


> Prior to the COVID-19 epidemic, the U.S. economy was incredibly strong. We had record-low unemployment, more jobs available than Americans looking for work, and strong income growth, with the lowest-income workers experiencing the largest gains.


The left will do what they always do - attempt to rewrite history. But it’s documented and the internet is _forever_.









						4 Charts Show Temporary, Targeted Support Beats Checks to Everyone
					

A better alternative is to provide income and support to maintain Americans’ incomes and connections to employment.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. Once again, you are vindicated by history. And once again, the indisputable facts expose the left for liars and sufferers of Trump Derangement Syndrome...


> The Trump administration’s decision to ban most foreign nationals who had been to China in the last two weeks from traveling to the United States amid an accelerating outbreak of a novel coronavirus there was *preceded by calls for similar policies from conservative lawmakers and far-right supporters* of the president. *Public health experts, however, warn that the move could do more harm than good*.


History will forever remember that it was the policies of the (and I quote) “far-right” that saved millions and millions of lives. And that the so-called “health experts” placed their own feelings of hatred for Trump over the lives of people.

‪Health experts warn China travel ban would hinder coronavirus response


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*...









						Trump's Decisive Actions Helped Save Lives During Coronavirus Pandemic, Experts Admit
					

Democrats and the media may be trying to pile the bogus attacks on Trump over the United States’ response to the coronavirus epidemic, but Trump should be getting credit for acting decisively an...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who did add more than  U.S. history combined did in the 212 years before him....Ronnie did.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake, Ronald Reagan added $2 trillion to the national debt. MaObama added 5x’s what Reagan did. Dumb ass.
Click to expand...

And Reagan, not Obama, was still the last president to add more debt than all other presidents before him combined. Are you ever not a buttplug? Ever??


----------



## Golfing Gator

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know who did add more than  U.S. history combined did in the 212 years before him....Ronnie did.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake, Ronald Reagan added $2 trillion to the national debt. MaObama added 5x’s what Reagan did. Dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Reagan, not Obama, was still the last president to add more debt than all other presidents before him combined. Are you ever not a buttplug? Ever??
Click to expand...

Well, actually if you go by budget years starting with their first budget, then Bush II did as well.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Are you ever not a buttplug?


Are you ever not focused on all things homosexual and male-anal? You make normal people want to throw up.

I can't believe you're still using that extremely gay term 5 years after it started with you getting caught posting a screen shot that showed browser tabs open to really, _really_ homosexual shit.

That *fact* is - MaObama added 5x's what Ronald Reagan did (500 fucking percent) and added as much in 8 years as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in the previous 233 years.

Stick with your disturbing homosexual browsing, Faun over Men. You're way out of your league trying to discuss American politics and history. I'm too well versed. And you're too ignorant due to spending so much time on queer surfing.


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> ...added as much in 8 years as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in the previous 233 years.



Why do you keep repeating this lie after it has been prove to be false?

And why do you not care that Reagan added more in 8 years as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in the previous 212 years?


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> And why do you not care that Reagan added more in 8 years as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in the previous 212 years?



Reagan took over the second worst economy in U.S. _history_ (behind only the Great Depression and far worse than what Obama inherited) and had to completely rebuild the military (as we do every time a Dumbocrat leaves office)
$10 trillion is a shit-ton more than $2 trillion (5x's as much). Only a jack-hole would be worried about significantly less from 40 years ago and ignore significantly more from the previous administration.


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you not care that Reagan added more in 8 years as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in the previous 212 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan took over the second worst economy in U.S. _history_ (behind only the Great Depression and far worse than what Obama inherited) and had to completely rebuild the military (as we do every time a Dumbocrat leaves office)
> $10 trillion is a shit-ton more than $2 trillion (5x's as much). Only a jack-hole would be worried about significantly less from 40 years ago and ignore significantly more from the previous administration.
Click to expand...


1.  This is why we have 23 trillion in debt and growing faster than ever, mindless sheep like you always make excuses for why your party does it....when you do it is is very different.

2.  I worry about it from all sides, Obama's debt is one of the reasons I rank him the 2nd worst POTUS ever.  You on the other hand eat the peanuts out of the shit from a man adding debt faster than Obama did...even before the COVID crisis.


----------



## MAGAman

Bo Didleysquat said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did American capitalists outsource our manufacturing/production capacity/capability to communists?
> 
> So American capitalists would not have to hire americans.  Fweedumb.
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they paid by the gubmit the move the plants to Communist countries?
> 
> Because big government types didn't want them hiring Americans. TaxTheRichDumb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son, you have no idea how capital has become your big govt, get current, it happened decades ago now.  Bipartisanly by the way.
Click to expand...

Nope.

You can stomp your feet and whine, but you can't change facts.


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> 1.  This is why we have 23 trillion in debt and growing faster than ever, mindless sheep like you always make excuses for why your party does it....when you do it is is very different.


Snowflake...I'm not mindless. You asked, I answered. We're $23 trillion in debt because of the unconstitutional communist bullshit programs people like _you_ mooch off of.

We're $23 trillion in debt because of Social Security, SNAP, welfare, Medicare, Medicaid, Obamacare, government subsidized housing, and grants to study shrimp running on underwater treadmills.

Guess what - Ronald Reagan had 0 to do with any of that. Every single program I just listed, the Republican Party tried to stop. *Every*. *Single*. *One*.

But ignorant parasites like yourself don't give a damn. All you care about is keeping that gravy train flowing in your direction.


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> Snowflake...I'm not mindless. You asked, I answered. We're $23 trillion in debt because of the unconstitutional communist bullshit programs people like _you_ mooch off of.
> 
> We're $23 trillion in debt because of Social Security, SNAP, welfare, Medicare, Medicaid, Obamacare, government subsidized housing, and grants to study shrimp running on underwater treadmills.
> 
> Guess what - Ronald Reagan had 0 to do with any of that. Every single program I just listed, the Republican Party tried to stop. *Every*. *Single*. *One*.
> 
> But ignorant parasites like yourself don't give a damn. All you care about is keeping that gravy train flowing in your direction.



you are one of the most mindless people on this forum, and that is saying a lot.

We are $23 trillion in debt because both parties spend like drunken sailors on shore leave and people like you will never hold their own party accountable so there is no reason for them to stop doing so. 

Reagan added more to the debt than all 39 president that came before him..and you worship him as a demigod, second only to the main god Trump. 

Before this virus broke out, Trump was adding debt faster than anyone in our nation's history and you literally worship the ground he walks on.   By the time Trump leaves the white house, assuming he wins in Nov, he will blow Obama's record for adding to the debt out of the water...but you do not give a shit.

Fucks like you do not give a fuck about the debt except when the wrong party is sitting in the White House.

You all me a parasite yet I proudly served this country while you hid in your mommy's basement.    You are such a low status person you did not even know that some of us have to send the government a check every year to cover the difference in what we owe that is not paid by payroll deductions.   So, do not talk to me about being a parasite till you have to actually pay the government some money instead of getting it all back and then some.

Take your mindless head and shove it  back up Trump's ass and wait for your next talking points email to tell you what to post.


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> Reagan added more to the debt than all 39 president that came before him..and you worship him as a demigod, second only to the main god Trump.


Um...I rate Trump has not even being worthy of holding Ronald Reagan's jock-strap, so once again we see that you can't get _anything_ right. 


Golfing Gator said:


> You all me a parasite yet I proudly served this country while you hid in your mommy's basement.


That doesn't entitle you to a lifetime of welfare, parasite.


Golfing Gator said:


> You are such a low status person you did not even know that some of us have to send the government a check every year to cover the difference in what we owe that is not paid by payroll deductions.


Bwahahaha. Listen welfare queen, I promise you that I make more in an hour that you do in a week. If you're paying anything in April, it's because you're too ignorant to handle your deductions at your job wiping tables for Burger King. 

Claim 0 and you'll never have that problem. Since you're too poor to consult an accountant, that one is on the house, welfare queen.


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> Um...I rate Trump has not even being worthy of holding Ronald Reagan's jock-strap, so once again we see that you can't get _anything_ right.



you have been claiming for months that Trump is the best president ever...and now you are saying that Reagan is better?   Would you make up your mind.


> That doesn't entitle you to a lifetime of welfare, parasite.



Never taken a dime of welfare, do try and keep up.



> Bwahahaha. Listen welfare queen, I promise you that I make more in an hour that you do in a week.



clearly not. 



> If you're paying anything in April, it's because you're too ignorant to handle your deductions at your job wiping tables for Burger King.
> 
> Claim 0 and you'll never have that problem. Since you're too poor to consult an accountant, that one is on the house, welfare queen.



I claim zero, my wife claims zero and we still owe because even calming zero is not enough.    If you made what you claimed to you would know this.  The fact you do not know this is proof you are full of shit.


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> I claim zero, my wife claims zero and we still owe because even calming zero is not enough.


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I claim zero, my wife claims zero and we still owe because even calming zero is not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316894
Click to expand...


one day if you get out of Wendy's you will find out these things are true.  The only way I can avoid sending a check in April is to do an "additional" withholding but it is not worth the time.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever not a buttplug?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever not focused on all things homosexual and male-anal? You make normal people want to throw up.
> 
> I can't believe you're still using that extremely gay term 5 years after it started with you getting caught posting a screen shot that showed browser tabs open to really, _really_ homosexual shit.
> 
> That *fact* is - MaObama added 5x's what Ronald Reagan did (500 fucking percent) and added as much in 8 years as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in the previous 233 years.
> 
> Stick with your disturbing homosexual browsing, Faun over Men. You're way out of your league trying to discuss American politics and history. I'm too well versed. And you're too ignorant due to spending so much time on queer surfing.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Poor deranged, Buttplug. So much is wrong with you, who knows where to begin??

*"I can't believe you're still using that extremely gay term 5 years after it started..."*

- A buttplug is not a gay term. That you think it is reveals you use them with your boyfriend.

*"...after it started with you getting caught posting a screen shot that showed browser tabs open to really, really homosexual shit."*

- I've never posted screen shots of anything of such a sexual nature. Not homosexual or heterosexual. You're lying about that. As evidenced by me still posting here as I would have been perma-banned had I done that.

- As I've explained many times in the past, Buttplug is an insult, not a sexual toy. You're just obsessed with homosexuality and sex toys, so you can't accept my usage of the phrase.

​​
See that, Buttblug? The term, "buttplug" is North American slang for a stupid asshole or jerk -- _fits _you perfectly.




*"MaObama added 5x's what Ronald Reagan did (500 fucking percent)"*

- Dumbfuck, 5x is 400%, not 500%.  You're sucha buttplug, you obviously think double, which is 2x, is 200%. 

*"and added as much in 8 years as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in the previous 233 years."*

- Moron, you're still lying. Again, the last president to add more debt than all other presidents before him was Ronald Reagan...

*Reagan*
12/31/1980 ...... 930,210,000,000
09/30/1988 .... 2,602,337,712,041
TOTAL ......... 1,672,127,712,041 (more than the $930b added by all presidents before him combined)

*Obama*
01/20/2009 ... 10,626,877,048,913
01/20/2017 ... 19,947,304,555,212
TOTAL ......... 9,320,427,506,299 (less than the $10.6t added by all presidents before him combined)



			Debt to the Penny (Daily History Search Application)
		


Are you ever not a buttplug?

Ever???


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you not care that Reagan added more in 8 years as all presidents in U.S. history combined did in the previous 212 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan took over the second worst economy in U.S. _history_ (behind only the Great Depression and far worse than what Obama inherited) and had to completely rebuild the military (as we do every time a Dumbocrat leaves office)
> $10 trillion is a shit-ton more than $2 trillion (5x's as much). Only a jack-hole would be worried about significantly less from 40 years ago and ignore significantly more from the previous administration.
Click to expand...

Yes, $10 trillion is a shit ton more than $2t. Obama inherited $10.6 trillion. Reagan inherited 0.9 trilling.

And your moronic claim that Reagan inherited a worse economy than Obama is beyond ludicrous. The economy wasn't even in a recession when Reagan was sworn in.

Q4-1980 GDP: +7.7%
Q4-2008 GDP: -8.4%

12-1980 JOBS: +196,000
12-2008 JOBS: -706,000

12-1980 U3-UR: 7.5%
12-2008 U3-UR: 7.8%

FY1981 DEFICIT: 90 billion
FY2009 DEFICIT: 1885 billion

01-20-1981: No recession
01-20-2009: Great Recession

Are you ever not a buttplug?

Ever???


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I claim zero, my wife claims zero and we still owe because even calming zero is not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316894
Click to expand...

Buttplug, my wife and I are in the same boat. We both claim zero and have still owed many thousands over each of the last few years.

Why? Because my company takes out taxes based on my income only. My wife's company takes out taxes based on her income only. But when we file, our combined incomes puts us into a higher tax bracket.


----------



## P@triot

Those that don't suffer from Trump Derangement Syndrome are able to give credit where credit is due...









						Mark Cuban says President Donald Trump should get ‘all the credit in the world’ for handling COVID-19 pandemic
					

Strong words




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> - *A* buttplug is not a gay term. That you think it is reveals you use them with your boyfriend.


"A"? As in, an item? Hahahahahahaha!!! Faggot gets caught _again_.

Listen, we've been over this. You got caught with gay porn sites in other tabs and you confused everything toggling back and forth. Just go away, you _flaming_ homo.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> - *A* buttplug is not a gay term. That you think it is reveals you use them with your boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> "A"? As in, an item? Hahahahahahaha!!! Faggot gets caught _again_.
> 
> Listen, we've been over this. You got caught with gay porn sites in other tabs and you confused everything toggling back and forth. Just go away, you _flaming_ homo.
Click to expand...

Buttplug, a buttplug can be an item, can't it?

It can also be a stupid asshole, like you, as described in the definitions I posted.

And you're still lying about me posting gay porn sites. 

Your lies reveal your desperation.


----------



## P@triot

History will look back at *President Trump* as the man who saved America (by beating Hitlery Clinton *and* for his leadership on COVID-19)...








						Democratic state lawmaker says Trump touting hydroxychloroquine as coronavirus treatment saved her life
					

Rep. Whitsett directly credits the president for her recovery




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Jitss617

Trump is the greatest we ever had


----------



## Winco

Jitss617 said:


> Trump is the greatest we ever had



There were MANY that were better.

Like 40+


----------



## Jitss617

Winco said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the greatest we ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were MANY that were better.
> 
> Like 40+
Click to expand...

Take your meds


----------



## Winco

you RWI's are so Brainwashed.
This trump indoctrination has really worked on you RWI's.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Trump might go down?




Believe me -- if I was married to Melania, I might go down, too.


----------



## P@triot

Winco said:


> There were MANY that were better. Like 40+


Trump Derangement Syndrome is real. And it is a _horrible_ disease. Pray for those, like Winco here, who suffer from it.


----------



## P@triot

So much winning. Just as *President Trump* promised. He‬⁩ continues to illustrate real leadership. The American tax payer *never* should have been paying for the ⁦‪W.H.O.‬⁩ in the first place.








						Trump Pulls WHO Funding, Says Organization 'Must Be Held Accountable'
					

Trump makes it official that the administration is halting money to the World Health Organization, under fire for how it accepted China's word on COVID-19.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## JoeB131

Dogmaphobe said:


> Trump might go down?
> 
> Believe me -- if I was married to Melania, I might go down, too.



Naw, you never go down on a hooker, who knows what you'd catch.  

If she was all that, he wouldn't be out fucking porn stars.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> So much winning. Just as *President Trump* promised. He‬⁩ continues to illustrate real leadership. The American tax payer *never* should have been paying for the ⁦‪W.H.O.‬⁩ in the first place.



Yes, international cooperation, what a horrible thought.   

His search for scapegoats for his incompetence would be amusing if it weren't for all the dead people.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump might go down?
> 
> Believe me -- if I was married to Melania, I might go down, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, you never go down on a hooker, who knows what you'd catch.
> 
> If she was all that, he wouldn't be out fucking porn stars.
Click to expand...

Joe your refusal to go down on Melania, proves you’re gay. Not that there’s anything wrong with that.

As I recall, you did like the idea of going down on Ears.

To each his own dude.


----------



## P@triot

In their infinite ignorance, the left thinks this is all about *President Trump’s* “ego”. In reality, this is one of the shrewdest political moves in _history_. Just months before the election, every single U.S. citizen is going to see his name. That’s tens of millions in campaign advertising for free. *And*...every single voter is reminded of who lead the effort to get that money into their bank account. Fucking masterful. Absolutely masterful. While the low IQ left is playing checkers, *President Trump* is playing chess. No wonder he keeps winning.

In unprecedented move, Treasury orders Trump’s name printed on stimulus checks


----------



## Mac1958

It's not about Trump.  It's about those who follow him, enable his worst impulses, grasp at what they personally want, and ignore everything else.

History has shown us this many times.  And now we have another one of these men. We need to examine why we refuse to learn from history.


----------



## SmokeALib

Mac1958 said:


> It's not about Trump.  It's about those who follow him, enable his worst impulses, focus on what they personally want, and ignore everything else.
> 
> History has shown us this many times.  And now we have another one of these men. We need to look at why we refuse to learn from history.


It's about keeping leftists out of Washington. They are anti-American and morally deficient. They want to dump this country into a cesspool of third world sewage. Anybody who can keep these turds out is a great American. Therefore, Trump is a great American and a great president.


----------



## LoneLaugher

P@triot said:


> In their infinite ignorance, the left thinks this is all about *President Trump’s* “ego”. In reality, this is one of the shrewdest political moves in _history_. Just months before the election, every single U.S. citizen is going to see his name. That’s tens of millions in campaign advertising for free. *And*...every single voter is reminded of who lead the effort to get that money into their bank account. Fucking masterful. Absolutely masterful. While the low IQ left is playing checkers, *President Trump* is playing chess. No wonder he keeps winning.
> 
> In unprecedented move, Treasury orders Trump’s name printed on stimulus checks



Do you really think this is a good thing? You’re OK with a candidate getting taxpayer funded campaign advertising

You’ve admitted the motivation for this move, which is more than most Trombie morons will do. So there’s that.

Are you also OK that he lied about it yesterday? He claims to be out of the loop on the decision to make sure his name is on the check. 

And....he didn’t lead ( correct usage ) the effort to get this money to citizens.


----------



## Faun

SmokeALib said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about Trump.  It's about those who follow him, enable his worst impulses, focus on what they personally want, and ignore everything else.
> 
> History has shown us this many times.  And now we have another one of these men. We need to look at why we refuse to learn from history.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about keeping leftists out of Washington. They are anti-American and morally deficient. They want to dump this country into a cesspool of third world sewage. Anybody who can keep these turds out is a great American. Therefore, Trump is a great American and a great president.
Click to expand...

_*"They are anti-American and morally deficient."*_

Yeah they should emulate Impeached Trump and hire illegal aliens, do a lot of their business outside of the U.S., and cheat on every wife they upgrade to.


----------



## Marion Morrison

LoneLaugher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In their infinite ignorance, the left thinks this is all about *President Trump’s* “ego”. In reality, this is one of the shrewdest political moves in _history_. Just months before the election, every single U.S. citizen is going to see his name. That’s tens of millions in campaign advertising for free. *And*...every single voter is reminded of who lead the effort to get that money into their bank account. Fucking masterful. Absolutely masterful. While the low IQ left is playing checkers, *President Trump* is playing chess. No wonder he keeps winning.
> 
> In unprecedented move, Treasury orders Trump’s name printed on stimulus checks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think this is a good thing? You’re OK with a candidate getting taxpayer funded campaign advertising
> 
> You’ve admitted the motivation for this move, which is more than most Trombie morons will do. So there’s that.
> 
> Are you also OK that he lied about it yesterday? He claims to be out of the loop on the decision to make sure his name is on the check.
> 
> And....he didn’t lead ( correct usage ) the effort to get this money to citizens.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> In their infinite ignorance, the left thinks this is all about *President Trump’s* “ego”. In reality, this is one of the shrewdest political moves in _history_. Just months before the election, every single U.S. citizen is going to see his name. That’s tens of millions in campaign advertising for free. *And*...every single voter is reminded of who lead the effort to get that money into their bank account. Fucking masterful. Absolutely masterful. While the low IQ left is playing checkers, *President Trump* is playing chess. No wonder he keeps winning.
> 
> In unprecedented move, Treasury orders Trump’s name printed on stimulus checks


In an expected move, Buttplug unwittingly admits Impeached trump lied when he said it wasn't his idea to put his name on the stimulus checks.

His own link says it was.


----------



## SmokeALib

Faun said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about Trump.  It's about those who follow him, enable his worst impulses, focus on what they personally want, and ignore everything else.
> 
> History has shown us this many times.  And now we have another one of these men. We need to look at why we refuse to learn from history.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about keeping leftists out of Washington. They are anti-American and morally deficient. They want to dump this country into a cesspool of third world sewage. Anybody who can keep these turds out is a great American. Therefore, Trump is a great American and a great president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*"They are anti-American and morally deficient."*_
> 
> Yeah they should emulate Impeached Trump and hire illegal aliens, do a lot of their business outside of the U.S., and cheat on every wife they upgrade to.
Click to expand...

Nah. They should just leave the country. I hear Argentina and Venezuela are nice this time of year.


----------



## Brain357

P@triot said:


> In their infinite ignorance, the left thinks this is all about *President Trump’s* “ego”. In reality, this is one of the shrewdest political moves in _history_. Just months before the election, every single U.S. citizen is going to see his name. That’s tens of millions in campaign advertising for free. *And*...every single voter is reminded of who lead the effort to get that money into their bank account. Fucking masterful. Absolutely masterful. While the low IQ left is playing checkers, *President Trump* is playing chess. No wonder he keeps winning.
> 
> In unprecedented move, Treasury orders Trump’s name printed on stimulus checks


So he’s making this pandemic political.  Guess he owns the shutdown.


----------



## lennypartiv

basquebromance said:


> Dr. Fauci on working with Trump: "He asks a lot of questions. That's his nature. He's constantly asking questions. And I never, in the multiple times I've done that, where I said, 'For scientific reasons we really should do this,' that he hasn't said, 'Let's do it.'"


Coronavirus has guaranteed Trump will win in November.


----------



## basquebromance

lennypartiv said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Fauci on working with Trump: "He asks a lot of questions. That's his nature. He's constantly asking questions. And I never, in the multiple times I've done that, where I said, 'For scientific reasons we really should do this,' that he hasn't said, 'Let's do it.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus has guaranteed Trump will win in November.
Click to expand...

but maybe we should have a third world war just to make sure?


----------



## Brain357

lennypartiv said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Fauci on working with Trump: "He asks a lot of questions. That's his nature. He's constantly asking questions. And I never, in the multiple times I've done that, where I said, 'For scientific reasons we really should do this,' that he hasn't said, 'Let's do it.'"
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus has guaranteed Trump will win in November.
Click to expand...

Repubs love a complete shutdown of the country?  Wow


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> In their infinite ignorance, the left thinks this is all about *President Trump’s* “ego”. In reality, this is one of the shrewdest political moves in _history_. Just months before the election, every single U.S. citizen is going to see his name. That’s tens of millions in campaign advertising for free. *And*...every single voter is reminded of who lead the effort to get that money into their bank account. Fucking masterful. Absolutely masterful. While the low IQ left is playing checkers, *President Trump* is playing chess. No wonder he keeps winning.



Only Poodle would think that millions of people losing their jobs and getting taunted by Trump's name on the relief check is a winner for him. 

Of course, most people will get that check deposited electronically... and will never see his name.


----------



## P@triot

LoneLaugher said:


> Do you really think this is a good thing?


Nope. But man was it politically _shrewd_.


LoneLaugher said:


> You’re OK with a candidate getting taxpayer funded campaign advertising


Nope. But Mulatto MaObama did far worse. Aside from abusing the office for his campaigns, he even weaponized the IRS to suppress conservative organizations.


LoneLaugher said:


> Are you also OK that he lied about it yesterday? He claims to be out of the loop on the decision to make sure his name is on the check.


*If* that’s true (that he said it and yet he is in the loop), then it is the most benign, irrelevant lie in the _history_ of Washington D.C.

Truly remarkable something that trivial has you upset about it enough to go to a website and write about, yet you worshipped Mulatto MaObama who told some of the most egregious lies to ever come out of the White House.


----------



## P@triot

Brain357 said:


> So he’s making this pandemic political.


Oh snowflake...when you’re an elected official in Washington D.C..._everything_ is political.

What did your god, Rahm Emanuel say? “Never let a crisis go to waste”. Funny how you loved that but find Trump’s masterful political move so “upsetting”.


Brain357 said:


> Guess he owns the shutdown.


What the fuck does that even _mean_? 

“Owns” the “shutdown”? Like, he bought it? I know he’s a wealthy billionaire, but can you buy a “shutdown”?


----------



## P@triot

Brain357 said:


> Repubs love a complete shutdown of the country?  Wow


While Dumbocrats love the idea of millions of Americans dying from a pandemic. Wow.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Of course, most people will get that check deposited electronically... and will never see his name.


The controversy (and subsequent article) is exclusively about the *printed* checks with *President Trump’s* name on them. 

Nobody does stupid quite like Joe Blow.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Only Poodle would think that millions of people losing their jobs and getting taunted by Trump's name on the relief check is a winner for him.


Folks, allow me to break down Joe’s actual posts here on USMB...

China (communist nation which murders, oppresses, and is responsible for the world-wide pandemic) is the gold standard that all nations should aspire to

U.S. (which has eliminated dictators and tyranny around the world) is “evil”

Mulatto MaObama (who passed trillions of dollars in 4 separate rounds of “stimulus”) is a “savior” despite being responsible for tanking the economy in the first place.

*President Trump* (responding to a pandemic caused by China) is “taunting the American people with the same “stimulus” as Mulatto MaObama


----------



## Marion Morrison

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, most people will get that check deposited electronically... and will never see his name.
> 
> 
> 
> The controversy (and subsequent article) is exclusively about the *printed* checks with *President Trump’s* name on them.
> 
> Nobody does stupid quite like Joe Blow.
Click to expand...


He has a flair for saying exactly the wrong things.
He's not the least intelligent, though. Probably RealDave is.


----------



## Marion Morrison

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Poodle would think that millions of people losing their jobs and getting taunted by Trump's name on the relief check is a winner for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, allow me to break down Joe’s actual posts here on USMB...
> 
> China (communist nation which murders, oppresses, and is responsible for the world-wide pandemic) is the gold standard that all nations should aspire to
> 
> U.S. (which has eliminated dictators and tyranny around the world) is “evil”
> 
> Mulatto MaObama (who passed trillions of dollars in 4 separate rounds of “stimulus”) is a “savior” despite being responsible for tanking the economy in the first place.
> 
> *President Trump* (responding to a pandemic caused by China) is “taunting the American people with the same “stimulus” as Mulatto MaObama
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*



Trump will go down in history as a one-term moron who was impeached.  Also, historians will crucify him on his coronavirus clusterfuck.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lakhota said:


> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will go down in history as a one-term moron who was impeached.  Also, historians will crucify him on his coronavirus clusterfuck.
Click to expand...

Saved!


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Lakhota said:


> *Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump will go down in history as a one-term moron who was impeached.  Also, historians will crucify him on his coronavirus clusterfuck.
Click to expand...


He'll be in the history books.

You'll be in garden somewhere providing compost to some squash plant.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Nope. But Mulatto MaObama did far worse. Aside from abusing the office for his campaigns, he even weaponized the IRS to suppress conservative organizations.



Yes. He actually ALMOST MADE THEM FOLLOW THE RULES.   GASP.  



P@triot said:


> Truly remarkable something that trivial has you upset about it enough to go to a website and write about, yet you worshipped Mulatto MaObama who told some of the most egregious lies to ever come out of the White House.



Wow, Poodle, it's fun to watch you guys expose your racism... that you've essentially destroyed the country because you hate the black guy so much. 



P@triot said:


> Folks, allow me to break down Joe’s actual posts here on USMB...
> 
> China (communist nation which murders, oppresses, and is responsible for the world-wide pandemic) is the gold standard that all nations should aspire to



Never said that, but never mind.   In fact, I've been pretty Critical of some of China's policies... 

This disease isn't their fault, however, it's Trump's for ignoring the problem for three months. 



P@triot said:


> U.S. (which has eliminated dictators and tyranny around the world) is “evil”



Um, okay..  We supported the Shah of Iran, Somoza, Marcos, Suharto, Batista, the House of Saud and even Bin Laden and Saddam before they turned on us... How is that eliminating dictators and tyranny?  More like we are supporting them.   



P@triot said:


> Mulatto MaObama (who passed trillions of dollars in 4 separate rounds of “stimulus”) is a “savior” despite being responsible for tanking the economy in the first place.



The Recession of 2008 started before Obama got there, and he got us out of that.  As of yesterday, all the job gains since 2009 were wiped out in three weeks by Trump.  

The point was, Trump has gotten Trillions in stimulus, no questions asked, before a recession even started.  Obama had to fight tooth and nail with the Republicans to get less than a trillion in Stimulus.  



P@triot said:


> *President Trump* (responding to a pandemic caused by China) is “taunting the American people with the same “stimulus” as Mulatto MaObama



Except Trump isn't doing the same kind of Stimulus.  What he's doing is actually kind of useless, and won't prevent a recession.


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mulatto MaObama (who passed trillions of dollars in 4 separate rounds of “stimulus”) is a “savior” _*despite being responsible for tanking the economy in the first place*_.


This is one of those posts I wish I hadn't seen.

He's serious.  He really believes this.  This is reality to him.

What's going on in our country, that someone would actually believe something like this?

I can't say for sure, but I'm certain that it is tied to how Trump got into office.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> This is one of those posts I wish I hadn't seen.
> 
> He's serious. He really believes this. This is reality to him.
> 
> What's going on in our country, that someone would actually believe something like this?
> 
> I can't say for sure, but I'm certain that it is tied to how Trump got into office.



Stormy Mac, you were all for Trump when the Stock Market was good... now that it's turning into shit, you are all against it.


----------



## Faun

Mac1958 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mulatto MaObama (who passed trillions of dollars in 4 separate rounds of “stimulus”) is a “savior” _*despite being responsible for tanking the economy in the first place*_.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of those posts I wish I hadn't seen.
> 
> He's serious.  He really believes this.  This is reality to him.
> 
> What's going on in our country, that someone would actually believe something like this?
> 
> I can't say for sure, but I'm certain that it is tied to how Trump got into office.
Click to expand...

People like him live in a world of delusion and alternative facts. That's the only way they can survive.


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mulatto MaObama (who passed trillions of dollars in 4 separate rounds of “stimulus”) is a “savior” _*despite being responsible for tanking the economy in the first place*_.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of those posts I wish I hadn't seen.
> 
> He's serious.  He really believes this.  This is reality to him.
> 
> What's going on in our country, that someone would actually believe something like this?
> 
> I can't say for sure, but I'm certain that it is tied to how Trump got into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like him live in a world of delusion and alternative facts. That's the only way they can survive.
Click to expand...

If it were only a few, that one be ONE thing.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mulatto MaObama (who passed trillions of dollars in 4 separate rounds of “stimulus”) is a “savior” _*despite being responsible for tanking the economy in the first place*_.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of those posts I wish I hadn't seen.
> He's serious.  He really believes this.  This is reality to him. What's going on in our country, that someone would actually believe something like this?
Click to expand...

Listen, I know you’re one of those Mulatto MaObama sycophants who dreams of the day you can perform fellatio on the limp-wrist, but let’s see if we can try something. Let’s see if your mind can handle just a moment of reality. Ready?

What was the unemployment rate the day Mulatto MaObama was sworn into office?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. But Mulatto MaObama did far worse. Aside from abusing the office for his campaigns, he even weaponized the IRS to suppress conservative organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. He actually ALMOST MADE THEM FOLLOW THE RULES. GASP.
Click to expand...

His “rule” was “suppress all *conservative* organizations by denying or holding up their tax-exempt request because I tanked the world economy and I’m not likely to get re-elected”. That “rule” is illegal, ya dumb tool. 

And then, magically, Lois Lerner’s hard drive “crashed” and there were no backups (which is a violation of *federal* *law*, snowflake). And then, strangely enough, when 4 other drives were subpoenaed, all 4 had also “crashed” without backups.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Obama had to fight tooth and nail with the Republicans to get less than a trillion in Stimulus.


Bwahahahahaha!!! The Dumbocrats owned the House and the Senate in 2009 and 2010. Republicans couldn’t block _anything_. Mulatto MaObama didn’t “fight” with Republicans. He acted like a smug asshole and told them to get in the backseat (literally).

Watching Joe try is propaganda like the communist regime he so adores is _hilarious_. He’s too stupid to even do it right.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, Poodle, it's fun to watch you guys expose your *racism*... that you've essentially *destroyed* the country because you hate the black guy so much.


Wow Kitty, it’s comical to watch the party of racism _pretend_ like the other side is “racist”.

It’s also comical to watch them claim that record highs in the market, record lows in unemployment, increased wages across the U.S., and lower taxes, and increased liberty, some how equals “destroyed”.

Only those with the agenda of collapsing the U.S. and are angry that it is thriving like never before, could consider those results “destroying the country”. Tells you about Kitty and his mindset.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, allow me to break down Joe’s actual posts here on USMB...
> 
> China (communist nation which murders, oppresses, and is responsible for the world-wide pandemic) is the gold standard that all nations should aspire to
> 
> 
> 
> Never said that, but never mind.   In fact, I've been pretty Critical of some of China's policies...
> 
> *This disease isn't their fault*, however, it's Trump's for ignoring the problem for three months.
Click to expand...

Bwahahaha!!! I rest my case. He can’t help himself. Even when China is painfully guilt of something, he defends them by lying.

Oh, and *President Trump* took immediate action. He banned travel from China. You called him “racist” for it.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had to fight tooth and nail with the Republicans to get less than a trillion in Stimulus.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!!! The Dumbocrats owned the House and the Senate in 2009 and 2010. Republicans couldn’t block _anything_. Mulatto MaObama didn’t “fight” with Republicans. He acted like a smug asshole and told them to get in the backseat (literally).
> 
> Watching Joe try is propaganda like the communist regime he so adores is _hilarious_. He’s too stupid to even do it right.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, are you ever not a rightard?

Ever?? 









						Republicans Are Resistant to Obama’s Stimulus Plan
					

John A. Boehner, the House Republican leader, said that many in his party will vote against the economic package unless significant changes are made.




					www.nytimes.com
				




_While the plan can potentially pass the Democratic-dominated House without Republican support, *it will continue to face opposition when it comes before the Senate*, said Senator John McCain of Arizona, speaking on “Fox News Sunday.” At least two Republicans will need to approve the bill for a filibuster-proof majority vote of 60._​


----------



## Marion Morrison

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. But Mulatto MaObama did far worse. Aside from abusing the office for his campaigns, he even weaponized the IRS to suppress conservative organizations.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. He actually ALMOST MADE THEM FOLLOW THE RULES. GASP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His “rule” was “suppress all *conservative* organizations by denying or holding up their tax-exempt request because I tanked the world economy and I’m not likely to get re-elected”. That “rule” is illegal, ya dumb tool.
> 
> And then, magically, Lois Lerner’s hard drive “crashed” and there were no backups (which is a violation of *federal* *law*, snowflake). And then, strangely enough, when 4 other drives were subpoenaed, all 4 had also “crashed” without backups.
Click to expand...

Obama did all that except tank the economy.

W. Bush was president when that happened, but it was really collaboration between his daddy, Clinton, and him.

Obama's "stimulus" crap was basically giving free taxpayer money to all his friends under the guise of fake "green energy" projects, bailing out banks that should have failed, and taking affordable cars off the road.

All bad for people. Banks strengthened their hold over property ownership. All the "green energy" projects took the money and ran, and older, more affordable cars went to the crusher.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The Recession of 2008 started before Obama got there, and he got us out of that.


Again, Kitty attempts to rewrite history. There was no “recession” in 2008. Unemployment was something like (6%?). It didn’t go over 10% until Mulatto MaObama and the Dumbocrats where not only in control, but passed 4 rounds of idiotic “stimulus”.


JoeB131 said:


> As of yesterday, all the job gains since 2009 were wiped out in three weeks by Trump.


More Kitty propaganda. Attempting to blame *President Trump* when the entire planet recognizes it was the Chinese virus. 

Poor Kitty...she’s just “special”.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Poodle, it's fun to watch you guys expose your *racism*... that you've essentially *destroyed* the country because you hate the black guy so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Kitty, it’s comical to watch the party of racism _pretend_ like the other side is “racist”.
> 
> It’s also comical to watch them claim that record highs in the market, record lows in unemployment, increased wages across the U.S., and lower taxes, and increased liberty, some how equals “destroyed”.
> 
> Only those with the agenda of collapsing the U.S. and are angry that it is thriving like never before, could consider those results “destroying the country”. Tells you about Kitty and his mindset.
Click to expand...

LOLOL
Spits the racist who struggles to refer to Obama without referencing his race.

Try linking to a post of your own where you referred to Impeached Trump as "white Trump" ....


----------



## P@triot

Marion Morrison said:


> Obama did all that except tank the economy.


Unemployment was at 7.6% the day he was sworn into office (and most of that was already his fault as the markets were reacting to a devout marxist being elected). His policies drove that to over 10%. Those are the *facts* and they cannot be disputed.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama did all that except tank the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment was at 7.6% the day he was sworn into office (and most of that was already his fault as the markets were reacting to a devout marxist being elected). His policies drove that to over 10%. Those are the *facts* and they cannot be disputed.
Click to expand...

*"Unemployment was at 7.6% the day he was sworn into office"*

^^^ Liar, imbecile, or both?

I'll let the readers here decide for themselves....









						Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
					






					data.bls.gov
				




BTW, after April's job numbers come out, the unemployment rate will be higher than it was when Impeached Trump was sworn in and will likely be higher when he leaves office at the end of his term.

Meaning ..... Reagan is the only Republican on record with the BLS to leave office with an unemployment rate lower than when they started. On the file side, not one single Democrat left office with the unemployment rate higher than when they started.

Which is why Democrats shake our heads in wonder how you rightards keep supporting Republicans.


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mulatto MaObama (who passed trillions of dollars in 4 separate rounds of “stimulus”) is a “savior” _*despite being responsible for tanking the economy in the first place*_.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of those posts I wish I hadn't seen.
> He's serious.  He really believes this.  This is reality to him. What's going on in our country, that someone would actually believe something like this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, I know you’re one of those Mulatto MaObama sycophants who dreams of the day you can perform fellatio on the limp-wrist, but let’s see if we can try something. Let’s see if your mind can handle just a moment of reality. Ready?
> 
> What was the unemployment rate the day Mulatto MaObama was sworn into office?
Click to expand...

Oh, I'd guess it was around 8%.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the unemployment rate the day Mulatto MaObama was sworn into office?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'd guess it was around 8%.
Click to expand...

That's a very solid guess. It was 7.8% if we're going to be precise.

Now what was unemployment January 1, 2010. A year after MaObama took office (with complete and total Dumbocrat control of both chambers of Congress) and after his stimulus package was passed?


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the unemployment rate the day Mulatto MaObama was sworn into office?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'd guess it was around 8%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a very solid guess. It was 7.8% if we're going to be precise.
> 
> Now what was unemployment January 1, 2010. A year after MaObama took office (with complete and total Dumbocrat control of both chambers of Congress) and after his stimulus package was passed?
Click to expand...

Heck, I don't know.  Around 10?

(Excuse me, while I get some facts ready for your asinine response.)

Go ahead.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what was unemployment January 1, 2010. A year after MaObama took office (with complete and total Dumbocrat control of both chambers of Congress) and after his stimulus package was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't know.  Around 10?
Click to expand...

Yep. Again, 9.8% if we're going to be very precise. And it would eventually exceed 10%.

So MaObama inherited an economy a little above the 6% unemployment average (rounded up slightly) and ballooned that shit to over 10% unemployment.

Now, before you embarrass yourself with some really stupid excuses, please allow me to throw some additional *facts* at you. Because the Dumbocrats controlled both the House and the Senate by huge numbers (a super-majority at one point), MaObama got _everything_ he wanted, the moment he wanted it. He wanted a "stimulus package".

He got the *American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009*
When that failed, he asked for a second round of stimulus.

He got *The Omnibus Trade Act (2010)*
Then he asked for "finance reform". He got:

The *Dodd-Frank WallStreet Reform and Consumer Protection Act (2011)*
The *Credit Card Accountability Responsibility and Disclosure Act (2011)*
The *Homebuyer Assistance and Improvement Act (2011)*
A bunch more that I don't even have time to add. But that wasn't enough control over private industry for the Marxist. He wanted control over healthcare, so he asked for it and he got:

The *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (2010)*
Every part of his "plan" was passed and implemented and it was a spectacular failure. His policies increased unemployment (significantly). It wasn't until after the Republican ass-kicking the in 2010 mid-term that things started to turn around. You won't be able to rewrite history on this, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

8 years ago shitstain obama ended our flights to the space station.   He paid the Russians to taxi us.  Trump ended that.  On May 27 our own rockets will be taking our own astronauts to the space station and bringing them back.   Thank God for Trump.


----------



## Kristoph Juenger

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

This is the most ludicrous thing I've ever read


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what was unemployment January 1, 2010. A year after MaObama took office (with complete and total Dumbocrat control of both chambers of Congress) and after his stimulus package was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't know.  Around 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Again, 9.8% if we're going to be very precise. And it would eventually exceed 10%.
> 
> So MaObama inherited an economy a little above the 6% unemployment average (rounded up slightly) and ballooned that shit to over 10% unemployment.
> 
> Now, before you embarrass yourself with some really stupid excuses, please allow me to throw some additional *facts* at you. Because the Dumbocrats controlled both the House and the Senate by huge numbers (a super-majority at one point), MaObama got _everything_ he wanted, the moment he wanted it. He wanted a "stimulus package".
> 
> He got the *American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009*
> When that failed, he asked for a second round of stimulus.
> 
> He got *The Omnibus Trade Act (2010)*
> Then he asked for "finance reform". He got:
> 
> The *Dodd-Frank WallStreet Reform and Consumer Protection Act (2011)*
> The *Credit Card Accountability Responsibility and Disclosure Act (2011)*
> The *Homebuyer Assistance and Improvement Act (2011)*
> A bunch more that I don't even have time to add. But that wasn't enough control over private industry for the Marxist. He wanted control over healthcare, so he asked for it and he got:
> 
> The *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (2010)*
> Every part of his "plan" was passed and implemented and it was a spectacular failure. His policies increased unemployment (significantly). It wasn't until after the Republican ass-kicking the in 2010 mid-term that things started to turn around. You won't be able to rewrite history on this, no matter how hard you try.
Click to expand...

Cut and paste, ignoring most of what happened.  The Talk Radio argument.  And even the *ACA!*   Perfect, thanks.

And clearly _*the best*_ you can do is _*claim*_ that _*people who think like Obama*_ caused it, while *avoiding* so much information. In your mind, it's all the same. Wow.

Since you have clearly (and astonishingly) blamed Obama for the Meltdown (!), I have a few questions for you.  I don't expect you to answer them.

_*Do you realize that the CRA mortgages could ONLY proliferate if they had A PLACE TO BE DUMPED, AT NO RISK AND FOR BIG FEES, after they were sold???*_

*How did Obama force* the banks to create shitty, opaque CMOs packed with shit loans with massive balloon payments and damn near zero lender standards?
*How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?
*How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?
*How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?
*How did Obama force* the ratings agencies to SELL AAA (TREASURY-level) ratings on those shit securities, making them highly attractive to buy?
*How did Obama force* mortgage companies to write no-doc loans with insane balloons, knowing they'd be sold off in 12 hours into a shit CMO at NO risk?
*How did Obama force* the banks to threaten the ratings agencies with lost business if they didn't give them AAA ratings on shit securities?
*How did Obama force* Alan Greenspan to REFUSE to regulate derivatives while CFTC Chairwoman Brooksley Borns was PUBLICLY BEGGING him to?
*How did Obama force *Greenspan to admit to CONGRESS after the Meltdown happened that he BLEW it, that markets had FAILED to regulate themselves?
*How did Obama force *the banks to drop their standards far below what was required when they needed more shit CMO's and CDO's to SELL OFF for huge fees?
*How did Obama force* the banks to SHORT the VERY SAME shit securities THEY WERE SELLING TO THEIR CLIENTS, WHILE the whole fucking THING was COLLAPSING?
*How did Obama force* GS & John Paulson to create shit CMO's that were SPECIFICALLY EXPECTED to FAIL so they could buy swaps on them, making Paulson  $2 BILLION?
*How did Obama force *banks to spin off companies that sold insane synthetic CDOs that had NOTHING to do with mortgages, but FLOODED them with fees & leverage?
*How did Obama force* AIG to write zillions in credit default swaps with ZERO fucking reserves - REQUIRED for ANY OTHER insurance product -  to back them up?
Looking forward to observing your standard Talk Radio Trumpian avoidance, ignorance and spin.  I'm certainly used to it here.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> His “rule” was “suppress all *conservative* organizations by denying or holding up their tax-exempt request because I tanked the world economy and I’m not likely to get re-elected”. That “rule” is illegal, ya dumb tool.



Not an accurate statement. He only held up conservative groups that applied for 501(C)4 exemptions as "Social Service" organizations when they clearly intended to do political work.  They could have applied for 501(C)3 status, which allows them to do political work, but they have to disclose their donors.  In short, they were trying to defraud the government, and that's kind of the thing the IRS SHOULD be looking out for. It's kind of like, their job. 



P@triot said:


> Again, Kitty attempts to rewrite history. There was no “recession” in 2008. Unemployment was something like (6%?). It didn’t go over 10% until Mulatto MaObama and the Dumbocrats where not only in control, but passed 4 rounds of idiotic “stimulus”.



Do you not understand the definintion of a "recession"?  A recession is not how high unemployment is.  A recession is defined as two consecutive quarters of Negative GDP growth.  





Please note, the recession started in Q3 of 2008, and continued through Q2 of 2009.  Yes, this really was Bush's recession. 



P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha!!! I rest my case. He can’t help himself. Even when China is painfully guilt of something, he defends them by lying.
> 
> Oh, and *President Trump* took immediate action. He banned travel from China. You called him “racist” for it.



He was racist.  The travel ban didn't keep the disease out... we now have more cases than China has.  

While he was downplaying the virus, other countries like Japan and South Korea took serious actions to control it early on, which is why they've been largely unaffected despite continuing to trade with China. 

Trump has failed, buddy.   I will greatly enjoy your misery for the next four years when a Democratic Congress and President Biden give us all the things you hate.


----------



## JoeB131

Kristoph Juenger said:


> This is the most ludicrous thing I've ever read



Don't worry, Poodle excels at ludicrous things...


----------



## JoeB131

Tipsycatlover said:


> 8 years ago shitstain obama ended our flights to the space station. He paid the Russians to taxi us. Trump ended that. On May 27 our own rockets will be taking our own astronauts to the space station and bringing them back. Thank God for Trump.



Um, yeah, here's the thing on that.  

Obama stopped using the VERY DANGEROUS space shuttles.  You know, we built 5 of them and two of them exploded over the years.    Would you fly on an airline where 40% of their planes explode?  I wouldn't.  

The real problem was that NASA for years didn't come up with a replacement for the Space Shuttle.  Obama started that process.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> *Cut and paste*, ignoring most of what happened.  The Talk Radio argument.
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?
> *How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?


He cries about “cut and paste” and then proceeds to..........cut and paste


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what was unemployment January 1, 2010. A year after MaObama took office (with complete and total Dumbocrat control of both chambers of Congress) and after his stimulus package was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't know.  Around 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Again, 9.8% if we're going to be very precise. And it would eventually exceed 10%.
> 
> So MaObama inherited an economy a little above the 6% unemployment average (rounded up slightly) and ballooned that shit to over 10% unemployment.
> 
> Now, before you embarrass yourself with some really stupid excuses, please allow me to throw some additional *facts* at you. Because the Dumbocrats controlled both the House and the Senate by huge numbers (a super-majority at one point), MaObama got _everything_ he wanted, the moment he wanted it. He wanted a "stimulus package".
> 
> He got the *American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009*
> When that failed, he asked for a second round of stimulus.
> 
> He got *The Omnibus Trade Act (2010)*
> Then he asked for "finance reform". He got:
> 
> The *Dodd-Frank WallStreet Reform and Consumer Protection Act (2011)*
> The *Credit Card Accountability Responsibility and Disclosure Act (2011)*
> The *Homebuyer Assistance and Improvement Act (2011)*
> A bunch more that I don't even have time to add. But that wasn't enough control over private industry for the Marxist. He wanted control over healthcare, so he asked for it and he got:
> 
> The *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (2010)*
> Every part of his "plan" was passed and implemented and it was a spectacular failure. His policies increased unemployment (significantly). It wasn't until after the Republican ass-kicking the in 2010 mid-term that things started to turn around. You won't be able to rewrite history on this, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut and paste, ignoring most of what happened.  The Talk Radio argument.  And even the *ACA!*   Perfect, thanks.
> 
> And clearly _*the best*_ you can do is _*claim*_ that _*people who think like Obama*_ caused it, while *avoiding* so much information. In your mind, it's all the same. Wow.
> 
> Since you have clearly (and astonishingly) blamed Obama for the Meltdown (!), I have a few questions for you.  I don't expect you to answer them.
> 
> _*Do you realize that the CRA mortgages could ONLY proliferate if they had A PLACE TO BE DUMPED, AT NO RISK AND FOR BIG FEES, after they were sold???*_
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create shitty, opaque CMOs packed with shit loans with massive balloon payments and damn near zero lender standards?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?
> *How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?
> *How did Obama force* the ratings agencies to SELL AAA (TREASURY-level) ratings on those shit securities, making them highly attractive to buy?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to write no-doc loans with insane balloons, knowing they'd be sold off in 12 hours into a shit CMO at NO risk?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to threaten the ratings agencies with lost business if they didn't give them AAA ratings on shit securities?
> *How did Obama force* Alan Greenspan to REFUSE to regulate derivatives while CFTC Chairwoman Brooksley Borns was PUBLICLY BEGGING him to?
> *How did Obama force *Greenspan to admit to CONGRESS after the Meltdown happened that he BLEW it, that markets had FAILED to regulate themselves?
> *How did Obama force *the banks to drop their standards far below what was required when they needed more shit CMO's and CDO's to SELL OFF for huge fees?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to SHORT the VERY SAME shit securities THEY WERE SELLING TO THEIR CLIENTS, WHILE the whole fucking THING was COLLAPSING?
> *How did Obama force* GS & John Paulson to create shit CMO's that were SPECIFICALLY EXPECTED to FAIL so they could buy swaps on them, making Paulson  $2 BILLION?
> *How did Obama force *banks to spin off companies that sold insane synthetic CDOs that had NOTHING to do with mortgages, but FLOODED them with fees & leverage?
> *How did Obama force* AIG to write zillions in credit default swaps with ZERO fucking reserves - REQUIRED for ANY OTHER insurance product -  to back them up?
> Looking forward to observing your standard Talk Radio Trumpian avoidance, ignorance and spin.  I'm certainly used to it here.
Click to expand...

Um....one *HUGE* problem with your _profoundly_ ignorant post (you literally cried 14 fucking times about the same topic rather than having 14 actual points  ): none of those even remotely explain how unemployment skyrocketed *after* MaObama implemented all of the things he claimed would improve the economy.


----------



## esalla

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

He already is, if he can destroy the American communist


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cut and paste*, ignoring most of what happened.  The Talk Radio argument.
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?
> *How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He cries about “cut and paste” and then proceeds to..........cut and paste
Click to expand...

They're all my words.  Every one of them.  

You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what was unemployment January 1, 2010. A year after MaObama took office (with complete and total Dumbocrat control of both chambers of Congress) and after his stimulus package was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't know.  Around 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Again, 9.8% if we're going to be very precise. And it would eventually exceed 10%.
> 
> So MaObama inherited an economy a little above the 6% unemployment average (rounded up slightly) and ballooned that shit to over 10% unemployment.
> 
> Now, before you embarrass yourself with some really stupid excuses, please allow me to throw some additional *facts* at you. Because the Dumbocrats controlled both the House and the Senate by huge numbers (a super-majority at one point), MaObama got _everything_ he wanted, the moment he wanted it. He wanted a "stimulus package".
> 
> He got the *American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009*
> When that failed, he asked for a second round of stimulus.
> 
> He got *The Omnibus Trade Act (2010)*
> Then he asked for "finance reform". He got:
> 
> The *Dodd-Frank WallStreet Reform and Consumer Protection Act (2011)*
> The *Credit Card Accountability Responsibility and Disclosure Act (2011)*
> The *Homebuyer Assistance and Improvement Act (2011)*
> A bunch more that I don't even have time to add. But that wasn't enough control over private industry for the Marxist. He wanted control over healthcare, so he asked for it and he got:
> 
> The *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (2010)*
> Every part of his "plan" was passed and implemented and it was a spectacular failure. His policies increased unemployment (significantly). It wasn't until after the Republican ass-kicking the in 2010 mid-term that things started to turn around. You won't be able to rewrite history on this, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut and paste, ignoring most of what happened.  The Talk Radio argument.  And even the *ACA!*   Perfect, thanks.
> 
> And clearly _*the best*_ you can do is _*claim*_ that _*people who think like Obama*_ caused it, while *avoiding* so much information. In your mind, it's all the same. Wow.
> 
> Since you have clearly (and astonishingly) blamed Obama for the Meltdown (!), I have a few questions for you.  I don't expect you to answer them.
> 
> _*Do you realize that the CRA mortgages could ONLY proliferate if they had A PLACE TO BE DUMPED, AT NO RISK AND FOR BIG FEES, after they were sold???*_
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create shitty, opaque CMOs packed with shit loans with massive balloon payments and damn near zero lender standards?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?
> *How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?
> *How did Obama force* the ratings agencies to SELL AAA (TREASURY-level) ratings on those shit securities, making them highly attractive to buy?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to write no-doc loans with insane balloons, knowing they'd be sold off in 12 hours into a shit CMO at NO risk?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to threaten the ratings agencies with lost business if they didn't give them AAA ratings on shit securities?
> *How did Obama force* Alan Greenspan to REFUSE to regulate derivatives while CFTC Chairwoman Brooksley Borns was PUBLICLY BEGGING him to?
> *How did Obama force *Greenspan to admit to CONGRESS after the Meltdown happened that he BLEW it, that markets had FAILED to regulate themselves?
> *How did Obama force *the banks to drop their standards far below what was required when they needed more shit CMO's and CDO's to SELL OFF for huge fees?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to SHORT the VERY SAME shit securities THEY WERE SELLING TO THEIR CLIENTS, WHILE the whole fucking THING was COLLAPSING?
> *How did Obama force* GS & John Paulson to create shit CMO's that were SPECIFICALLY EXPECTED to FAIL so they could buy swaps on them, making Paulson  $2 BILLION?
> *How did Obama force *banks to spin off companies that sold insane synthetic CDOs that had NOTHING to do with mortgages, but FLOODED them with fees & leverage?
> *How did Obama force* AIG to write zillions in credit default swaps with ZERO fucking reserves - REQUIRED for ANY OTHER insurance product -  to back them up?
> Looking forward to observing your standard Talk Radio Trumpian avoidance, ignorance and spin.  I'm certainly used to it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um....one *HUGE* problem with your _profoundly_ ignorant post (you literally cried 14 fucking times about the same topic rather than having 14 actual points  ): none of those even remotely explain how unemployment skyrocketed *after* MaObama implemented all of the things he claimed would improve the economy.
Click to expand...

These were the mechanics of the Meltdown.  They led to the economic disaster that created the unemployment rate.  You can't possibly be that ignorant.

I knew you couldn't answer, and I predicted it.

You're pathetic.  And you're in over your head here.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* the banks to create shitty, opaque CMOs packed with shit loans with massive balloon payments and damn near zero lender standards?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* the ratings agencies to SELL AAA (TREASURY-level) ratings on those shit securities, making them highly attractive to buy?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to write no-doc loans with insane balloons, knowing they'd be sold off in 12 hours into a shit CMO at NO risk?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* the banks to threaten the ratings agencies with lost business if they didn't give them AAA ratings on shit securities?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* Alan Greenspan to REFUSE to regulate derivatives while CFTC Chairwoman Brooksley Borns was PUBLICLY BEGGING him to?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force *Greenspan to admit to CONGRESS after the Meltdown happened that he BLEW it, that markets had FAILED to regulate themselves?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force *the banks to drop their standards far below what was required when they needed more shit CMO's and CDO's to SELL OFF for huge fees?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* the banks to SHORT the VERY SAME shit securities THEY WERE SELLING TO THEIR CLIENTS, WHILE the whole fucking THING was COLLAPSING?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* GS & John Paulson to create shit CMO's that were SPECIFICALLY EXPECTED to FAIL so they could buy swaps on them, making Paulson  $2 BILLION?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force *banks to spin off companies that sold insane synthetic CDOs that had NOTHING to do with mortgages, but FLOODED them with fees & leverage?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> *How did Obama force* AIG to write zillions in credit default swaps with ZERO fucking reserves - REQUIRED for ANY OTHER insurance product -  to back them up?


He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.


Mac1958 said:


> Looking forward to observing your standard Talk Radio Trumpian avoidance, ignorance and spin.  I'm certainly used to it here.


You really shouldn’t “look forward to it” because it exposes you as the uninformed, ignorant, extreme partisan hack that you are.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> They're all my words.  Every one of them.


So were mine, jack-ass. I *didn’t* plagiarize that from _anywhere_. 100% my own words with actual facts (real legislation with dates included). Unlike your _opinions_ on the CRA.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> These were the mechanics of the Meltdown.


“Mechanics” 


Mac1958 said:


> They led to the economic disaster that created the unemployment rate.


Except that it all occurred before Mulatto MaObama took office and the unemployment rate was a very reasonable 7.8% at that time. 


Mac1958 said:


> I knew you couldn't answer, and I predicted it.


I knew you would resort to the left-wing snowflake tactic of denying reality. 

I did answer. And absolutely made you my bitch in the process. Facts Trump your feelings about the ideology you were conditioned to believe in.


Mac1958 said:


> You're pathetic.  And you're in over your head here.


Hahahahaha! That’s exactly the type of snowflake meltdown that happens after a leftist realizes they’ve had their ass kicked with *facts*.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> And even the *ACA!*


Well duh. The ACA lead to skyrocketing healthcare costs *and* unemployment. Which is exactly why you don’t want it mentioned.


----------



## airplanemechanic

NYcarbineer said:


> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.



Funny you left out Obama's token accomplishment for his entire presidency, Obamacare, being ruled unconstitutional.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Obama stopped using the VERY DANGEROUS space shuttles.


Watching Kitty lap at MaObama and work so hard to rewrite history is _priceless_. MaObama could give a fuck how many astronauts die (just like Kitty here). The entire point was to redistribute U.S. wealth to foreign nations (in this case Russia) to “even” the globe. MaObama was conditioned by daddy that the U.S. was the “great imperialist” and that almost all other nations were “oppressed”. His entire Administration focused on bringing down the U.S. and propping up other nations.

Don’t believe me? Here’s another prime example: Mulatto MaObama placed a “moratorium” on offshore drilling. Yet almost immediately he unconstitutionally sent billions of U.S. citizens money to Brazil for offshore drilling.

Wait..._what_? If you cared about the environment and thought that offshore drilling was a threat to it (as he claimed was the reason for the moratorium in the U.S.), why the fuck would you send billions to a 3rd world country so that they could offshore drill? Oops.


----------



## Mac1958

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create shitty, opaque CMOs packed with shit loans with massive balloon payments and damn near zero lender standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* the ratings agencies to SELL AAA (TREASURY-level) ratings on those shit securities, making them highly attractive to buy?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to write no-doc loans with insane balloons, knowing they'd be sold off in 12 hours into a shit CMO at NO risk?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to threaten the ratings agencies with lost business if they didn't give them AAA ratings on shit securities?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* Alan Greenspan to REFUSE to regulate derivatives while CFTC Chairwoman Brooksley Borns was PUBLICLY BEGGING him to?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force *Greenspan to admit to CONGRESS after the Meltdown happened that he BLEW it, that markets had FAILED to regulate themselves?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force *the banks to drop their standards far below what was required when they needed more shit CMO's and CDO's to SELL OFF for huge fees?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to SHORT the VERY SAME shit securities THEY WERE SELLING TO THEIR CLIENTS, WHILE the whole fucking THING was COLLAPSING?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* GS & John Paulson to create shit CMO's that were SPECIFICALLY EXPECTED to FAIL so they could buy swaps on them, making Paulson  $2 BILLION?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force *banks to spin off companies that sold insane synthetic CDOs that had NOTHING to do with mortgages, but FLOODED them with fees & leverage?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Obama force* AIG to write zillions in credit default swaps with ZERO fucking reserves - REQUIRED for ANY OTHER insurance product -  to back them up?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn’t. *Bill Clinton (D) did with his 1997 Community Re-Investment Act*. This is what happens when government unconstitutionally assumes powers they don’t have (and never did) and interferes with the free market. Banks never made those loans prior because they weren’t going to assume the risk. But the Dumbocrats said “everyone should own a home...even if they can’t afford it.... because _liberal_”. The banks were incentivized to make bad loans - so they did. With government promising them that Freddie and Fannie would eat the loses. You ignorant leftists caused the problem, then made it worse under MaObama. Which is they the American people gave you an unimaginable ass-kicking in the 2010 mid-term.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to observing your standard Talk Radio Trumpian avoidance, ignorance and spin.  I'm certainly used to it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really shouldn’t “look forward to it” because it exposes you as the uninformed, ignorant, extreme partisan hack that you are.
Click to expand...

Thank you for proving my point.  

You claimed that Obama caused the Meltdown, and had that asinine notion shoved straight down your throat. 

Your ideology has wrecked whatever critical thinking skills you may have once had.

Dismissed.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and *President Trump* took immediate action. He banned travel from China. You called him “racist” for it.
> 
> 
> 
> *He was racist*.  The travel ban didn't keep the disease out... we now have more cases than China has.
Click to expand...

LMAO!!! Imagine trying to make that absurd, outrageous, idiotic, ludicrous argument. If *President Trump* was “racist” against Asians, why didn’t he block flights from China on inauguration day? 

It didn’t keep the disease out because assholes had already traveled to China and brought it back. We didn’t ban travel fast enough. God you are so ignorant. Hard to believe people like you actually exist. Your IQ has to be just a point or two above clinically mentally retarded. Which also explains why you need government to care for you. You’re not able to function as an independent adult.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> Thank you for proving my point.


Your “point” has *never* been proven, snowflake. Not by me. Not by you. Not by anyone. 


Mac1958 said:


> You claimed that Obama caused the Meltdown, and had that asinine notion shoved straight down your throat.


And he did. His policies took unemployment from 7.8% to over 10%. That’s a massive jump. As always, the American people turned to the Republican Party to haul them out of the *failed* left-wing ideology of the Dumbocrats.

And as _always_, proven free-market conservative policy delivered big time. Unprecedented economic prosperity under President Trump and the Republican Party.


Mac1958 said:


> Your ideology has wrecked whatever critical thinking skills you may have once had.


This is called “projection”. *edited*

And _that_ is why your cross-dressing panties are in a constant state of being bunched.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Um....one *HUGE* problem with your _profoundly_ ignorant post (you literally cried 14 fucking times about the same topic rather than having 14 actual points  ): none of those even remotely explain how unemployment skyrocketed *after* MaObama implemented all of the things he claimed would improve the economy.



Well, except none of them really took effect until 2010, and that's when unemployment started going down. 

Unemployment is a lagging indicator it's usually the last thing to get better in a recovery.  

Which means your boy Trump is pretty much screwed when unemployment jumps to 10% next month.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> It didn’t keep the disease out because assholes had already traveled to China and brought it back. We didn’t ban travel fast enough. God you are so ignorant. Hard to believe people like you actually exist. Your IQ has to be just a point or two above clinically mentally retarded. Which also explains why you need government to care for you. You’re not able to function as an independent adult.



A bunch of problems with that statement, Poodle.  

First, unlike you or Trump, a virus isn't racist.  It will happily set up shop in a white American as a Chinese.  The "assholes" were American business people and tourists, and Trump didn't prevent THEM from coming back. In fact, what he ended up doing was panicking them into rushing back instead of sheltering in place, then bringing them back through crowded airports with longer waits where the no doubt exposed other people.  

In short, what he did- ACTUALLY MADE THE PROBLEM WORSE.  

Which is why we lead the world in number of cases AND number of deaths right now.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> And he did. His policies took unemployment from 7.8% to over 10%. That’s a massive jump. As always, the American people turned to the Republican Party to haul them out of the *failed* left-wing ideology of the Dumbocrats.



And then he got it down to 4.9%.   On the other hand, Trump will have it up to 10% in April if all the current estimates hold true.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Watching Kitty lap at MaObama and work so hard to rewrite history is _priceless_. MaObama could give a fuck how many astronauts die (just like Kitty here). The entire point was to redistribute U.S. wealth to foreign nations (in this case Russia) to “even” the globe. MaObama was conditioned by daddy that the U.S. was the “great imperialist” and that almost all other nations were “oppressed”. His entire Administration focused on bringing down the U.S. and propping up other nations.



Poodle, the decision to wind down the Space Shuttle Program was made in 2004 by President Bush.  (And it's one of the few good decisions he made. 



			The Space Review: The decision to retire the Space Shuttle
		


In January 2004 the Bush administration issued the Vision for Space Exploration. The Vision had four main policy points. The first dealt exclusively with the Space Shuttle:



> *Space Shuttle*
> 
> Return the Space Shuttle to flight as soon as practical, based on the recommendations of the Columbia Accident Investigation Board;
> Focus use of the Space Shuttle to complete assembly of the International Space Station; and
> Retire the Space Shuttle as soon as assembly of the International Space Station is completed, planned for the end of this decade.


Soon after, NASA established 2010 as the retirement date for the shuttle. It is unclear what the Bush administration’s rationale was for this decision. It was likely influenced by the CAIB recommendation. It is also possible that the administration sought shuttle retirement for its own reasons. Nevertheless, shuttle retirement was required to free up money to implement the other aspects of the Vision for Space Exploration. Notably, for the first time the government announced plans for retiring a space vehicle without a replacement in the works, a reversal of past practice.



P@triot said:


> Don’t believe me? Here’s another prime example: Mulatto MaObama placed a “moratorium” on offshore drilling. Yet almost immediately he unconstitutionally sent billions of U.S. citizens money to Brazil for offshore drilling.



Sounds like some Hate Radio fake news, but never mind.   Um, yeah, after the whole disaster in the Gulf of Mexico, stopping offshore drilling actually sounds like a good idea.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and *President Trump* took immediate action. He banned travel from China. You called him “racist” for it.
> 
> 
> 
> He was racist.
Click to expand...

Just in case anyone was curious about Kitty’s devotion to China and hatred of the U.S.








						Revealing the Operations of China’s Official Troll Army System
					

The Chinese regime employs online trolls to push its agenda on the internet. They are commonly referred to ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Just in case anyone was curious about Kitty’s devotion to China and hatred of the U.S.



Again, I'm a veteran, what have you done?


----------



## DrLove

That seems highly unlikely. 
Especially three years after your OP at which time he has f'd literally everything up. 








						President Trump Ranks Last in 'Presidential Greatness,' According to Historians
					

Obama moved up to eighth place




					time.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what was unemployment January 1, 2010. A year after MaObama took office (with complete and total Dumbocrat control of both chambers of Congress) and after his stimulus package was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't know.  Around 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Again, 9.8% if we're going to be very precise. And it would eventually exceed 10%.
> 
> So MaObama inherited an economy a little above the 6% unemployment average (rounded up slightly) and ballooned that shit to over 10% unemployment.
> 
> Now, before you embarrass yourself with some really stupid excuses, please allow me to throw some additional *facts* at you. Because the Dumbocrats controlled both the House and the Senate by huge numbers (a super-majority at one point), MaObama got _everything_ he wanted, the moment he wanted it. He wanted a "stimulus package".
> 
> He got the *American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009*
> When that failed, he asked for a second round of stimulus.
> 
> He got *The Omnibus Trade Act (2010)*
> Then he asked for "finance reform". He got:
> 
> The *Dodd-Frank WallStreet Reform and Consumer Protection Act (2011)*
> The *Credit Card Accountability Responsibility and Disclosure Act (2011)*
> The *Homebuyer Assistance and Improvement Act (2011)*
> A bunch more that I don't even have time to add. But that wasn't enough control over private industry for the Marxist. He wanted control over healthcare, so he asked for it and he got:
> 
> The *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (2010)*
> Every part of his "plan" was passed and implemented and it was a spectacular failure. His policies increased unemployment (significantly). It wasn't until after the Republican ass-kicking the in 2010 mid-term that things started to turn around. You won't be able to rewrite history on this, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut and paste, ignoring most of what happened.  The Talk Radio argument.  And even the *ACA!*   Perfect, thanks.
> 
> And clearly _*the best*_ you can do is _*claim*_ that _*people who think like Obama*_ caused it, while *avoiding* so much information. In your mind, it's all the same. Wow.
> 
> Since you have clearly (and astonishingly) blamed Obama for the Meltdown (!), I have a few questions for you.  I don't expect you to answer them.
> 
> _*Do you realize that the CRA mortgages could ONLY proliferate if they had A PLACE TO BE DUMPED, AT NO RISK AND FOR BIG FEES, after they were sold???*_
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create shitty, opaque CMOs packed with shit loans with massive balloon payments and damn near zero lender standards?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?
> *How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?
> *How did Obama force* the ratings agencies to SELL AAA (TREASURY-level) ratings on those shit securities, making them highly attractive to buy?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to write no-doc loans with insane balloons, knowing they'd be sold off in 12 hours into a shit CMO at NO risk?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to threaten the ratings agencies with lost business if they didn't give them AAA ratings on shit securities?
> *How did Obama force* Alan Greenspan to REFUSE to regulate derivatives while CFTC Chairwoman Brooksley Borns was PUBLICLY BEGGING him to?
> *How did Obama force *Greenspan to admit to CONGRESS after the Meltdown happened that he BLEW it, that markets had FAILED to regulate themselves?
> *How did Obama force *the banks to drop their standards far below what was required when they needed more shit CMO's and CDO's to SELL OFF for huge fees?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to SHORT the VERY SAME shit securities THEY WERE SELLING TO THEIR CLIENTS, WHILE the whole fucking THING was COLLAPSING?
> *How did Obama force* GS & John Paulson to create shit CMO's that were SPECIFICALLY EXPECTED to FAIL so they could buy swaps on them, making Paulson  $2 BILLION?
> *How did Obama force *banks to spin off companies that sold insane synthetic CDOs that had NOTHING to do with mortgages, but FLOODED them with fees & leverage?
> *How did Obama force* AIG to write zillions in credit default swaps with ZERO fucking reserves - REQUIRED for ANY OTHER insurance product -  to back them up?
> Looking forward to observing your standard Talk Radio Trumpian avoidance, ignorance and spin.  I'm certainly used to it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um....one *HUGE* problem with your _profoundly_ ignorant post (you literally cried 14 fucking times about the same topic rather than having 14 actual points  ): none of those even remotely explain how unemployment skyrocketed *after* MaObama implemented all of the things he claimed would improve the economy.
Click to expand...

By "skyrocket," you mean kick off 10+ years of continuous job growth...



​


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what was unemployment January 1, 2010. A year after MaObama took office (with complete and total Dumbocrat control of both chambers of Congress) and after his stimulus package was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't know.  Around 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Again, 9.8% if we're going to be very precise. And it would eventually exceed 10%.
> 
> So MaObama inherited an economy a little above the 6% unemployment average (rounded up slightly) and ballooned that shit to over 10% unemployment.
> 
> Now, before you embarrass yourself with some really stupid excuses, please allow me to throw some additional *facts* at you. Because the Dumbocrats controlled both the House and the Senate by huge numbers (a super-majority at one point), MaObama got _everything_ he wanted, the moment he wanted it. He wanted a "stimulus package".
> 
> He got the *American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009*
> When that failed, he asked for a second round of stimulus.
> 
> He got *The Omnibus Trade Act (2010)*
> Then he asked for "finance reform". He got:
> 
> The *Dodd-Frank WallStreet Reform and Consumer Protection Act (2011)*
> The *Credit Card Accountability Responsibility and Disclosure Act (2011)*
> The *Homebuyer Assistance and Improvement Act (2011)*
> A bunch more that I don't even have time to add. But that wasn't enough control over private industry for the Marxist. He wanted control over healthcare, so he asked for it and he got:
> 
> The *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (2010)*
> Every part of his "plan" was passed and implemented and it was a spectacular failure. His policies increased unemployment (significantly). It wasn't until after the Republican ass-kicking the in 2010 mid-term that things started to turn around. You won't be able to rewrite history on this, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut and paste, ignoring most of what happened.  The Talk Radio argument.  And even the *ACA!*   Perfect, thanks.
> 
> And clearly _*the best*_ you can do is _*claim*_ that _*people who think like Obama*_ caused it, while *avoiding* so much information. In your mind, it's all the same. Wow.
> 
> Since you have clearly (and astonishingly) blamed Obama for the Meltdown (!), I have a few questions for you.  I don't expect you to answer them.
> 
> _*Do you realize that the CRA mortgages could ONLY proliferate if they had A PLACE TO BE DUMPED, AT NO RISK AND FOR BIG FEES, after they were sold???*_
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create shitty, opaque CMOs packed with shit loans with massive balloon payments and damn near zero lender standards?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?
> *How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?
> *How did Obama force* the ratings agencies to SELL AAA (TREASURY-level) ratings on those shit securities, making them highly attractive to buy?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to write no-doc loans with insane balloons, knowing they'd be sold off in 12 hours into a shit CMO at NO risk?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to threaten the ratings agencies with lost business if they didn't give them AAA ratings on shit securities?
> *How did Obama force* Alan Greenspan to REFUSE to regulate derivatives while CFTC Chairwoman Brooksley Borns was PUBLICLY BEGGING him to?
> *How did Obama force *Greenspan to admit to CONGRESS after the Meltdown happened that he BLEW it, that markets had FAILED to regulate themselves?
> *How did Obama force *the banks to drop their standards far below what was required when they needed more shit CMO's and CDO's to SELL OFF for huge fees?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to SHORT the VERY SAME shit securities THEY WERE SELLING TO THEIR CLIENTS, WHILE the whole fucking THING was COLLAPSING?
> *How did Obama force* GS & John Paulson to create shit CMO's that were SPECIFICALLY EXPECTED to FAIL so they could buy swaps on them, making Paulson  $2 BILLION?
> *How did Obama force *banks to spin off companies that sold insane synthetic CDOs that had NOTHING to do with mortgages, but FLOODED them with fees & leverage?
> *How did Obama force* AIG to write zillions in credit default swaps with ZERO fucking reserves - REQUIRED for ANY OTHER insurance product -  to back them up?
> Looking forward to observing your standard Talk Radio Trumpian avoidance, ignorance and spin.  I'm certainly used to it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um....one *HUGE* problem with your _profoundly_ ignorant post (you literally cried 14 fucking times about the same topic rather than having 14 actual points  ): none of those even remotely explain how unemployment skyrocketed *after* MaObama implemented all of the things he claimed would improve the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By "skyrocket," you mean kick off 10+ years of continuous job growth...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

That chart is fake news!


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These were the mechanics of the Meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> “Mechanics”
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They led to the economic disaster that created the unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that it all occurred before Mulatto MaObama took office and the unemployment rate was a very reasonable 7.8% at that time.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you couldn't answer, and I predicted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would resort to the left-wing snowflake tactic of denying reality.
> 
> I did answer. And absolutely made you my bitch in the process. Facts Trump your feelings about the ideology you were conditioned to believe in.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pathetic.  And you're in over your head here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahaha! That’s exactly the type of snowflake meltdown that happens after a leftist realizes they’ve had their ass kicked with *facts*.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

According to Buttplug, 7.8% and rising unemployment rate is "very reasonable."






Buttplug, handing off 7.8% unemployment to a president is the *second highest* recorded in our history. Second highest after Herbert Hoover.


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These were the mechanics of the Meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> “Mechanics”
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They led to the economic disaster that created the unemployment rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that it all occurred before Mulatto MaObama took office and the unemployment rate was a very reasonable 7.8% at that time.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you couldn't answer, and I predicted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would resort to the left-wing snowflake tactic of denying reality.
> 
> I did answer. And absolutely made you my bitch in the process. Facts Trump your feelings about the ideology you were conditioned to believe in.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pathetic.  And you're in over your head here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahaha! That’s exactly the type of snowflake meltdown that happens after a leftist realizes they’ve had their ass kicked with *facts*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> According to Buttplug, 7.8% and rising unemployment rate is "very reasonable."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttplug, handing off 7.8% unemployment to a president is the *second highest* in recorded in our history. Second highest after Herbert Hoover.
Click to expand...

Of all the Trumpy Trumpsters on this board, he may be the Trumpiest.

An absolute intellectual vacuum.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even the *ACA!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh. The ACA lead to skyrocketing healthcare costs *and* unemployment. Which is exactly why you don’t want it mentioned.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

Dumbfuck, the unemployment rate dropped following Obamacare going into effect.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Your “point” has *never* been proven, snowflake. Not by me. Not by you. Not by anyone.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed that Obama caused the Meltdown, and had that asinine notion shoved straight down your throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he did. His policies took unemployment from 7.8% to over 10%. That’s a massive jump. As always, the American people turned to the Republican Party to haul them out of the *failed* left-wing ideology of the Dumbocrats.
> 
> And as _always_, proven free-market conservative policy delivered big time. Unprecedented economic prosperity under President Trump and the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ideology has wrecked whatever critical thinking skills you may have once had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is called “projection”. *edited*
> 
> And _that_ is why your cross-dressing panties are in a constant state of being bunched.
Click to expand...

_*"His policies took unemployment from 7.8% to over 10%. That’s a massive jump."*_

LOLOLOL 

Buttplug, if you think that 2.2 point, 28% increase, is massive. What do you call the 3.6 point, 86% increase (4.2% --> 7.8%) under Bush?


----------



## Faun

Mac1958 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what was unemployment January 1, 2010. A year after MaObama took office (with complete and total Dumbocrat control of both chambers of Congress) and after his stimulus package was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't know.  Around 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Again, 9.8% if we're going to be very precise. And it would eventually exceed 10%.
> 
> So MaObama inherited an economy a little above the 6% unemployment average (rounded up slightly) and ballooned that shit to over 10% unemployment.
> 
> Now, before you embarrass yourself with some really stupid excuses, please allow me to throw some additional *facts* at you. Because the Dumbocrats controlled both the House and the Senate by huge numbers (a super-majority at one point), MaObama got _everything_ he wanted, the moment he wanted it. He wanted a "stimulus package".
> 
> He got the *American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009*
> When that failed, he asked for a second round of stimulus.
> 
> He got *The Omnibus Trade Act (2010)*
> Then he asked for "finance reform". He got:
> 
> The *Dodd-Frank WallStreet Reform and Consumer Protection Act (2011)*
> The *Credit Card Accountability Responsibility and Disclosure Act (2011)*
> The *Homebuyer Assistance and Improvement Act (2011)*
> A bunch more that I don't even have time to add. But that wasn't enough control over private industry for the Marxist. He wanted control over healthcare, so he asked for it and he got:
> 
> The *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (2010)*
> Every part of his "plan" was passed and implemented and it was a spectacular failure. His policies increased unemployment (significantly). It wasn't until after the Republican ass-kicking the in 2010 mid-term that things started to turn around. You won't be able to rewrite history on this, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut and paste, ignoring most of what happened.  The Talk Radio argument.  And even the *ACA!*   Perfect, thanks.
> 
> And clearly _*the best*_ you can do is _*claim*_ that _*people who think like Obama*_ caused it, while *avoiding* so much information. In your mind, it's all the same. Wow.
> 
> Since you have clearly (and astonishingly) blamed Obama for the Meltdown (!), I have a few questions for you.  I don't expect you to answer them.
> 
> _*Do you realize that the CRA mortgages could ONLY proliferate if they had A PLACE TO BE DUMPED, AT NO RISK AND FOR BIG FEES, after they were sold???*_
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create shitty, opaque CMOs packed with shit loans with massive balloon payments and damn near zero lender standards?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?
> *How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?
> *How did Obama force* the ratings agencies to SELL AAA (TREASURY-level) ratings on those shit securities, making them highly attractive to buy?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to write no-doc loans with insane balloons, knowing they'd be sold off in 12 hours into a shit CMO at NO risk?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to threaten the ratings agencies with lost business if they didn't give them AAA ratings on shit securities?
> *How did Obama force* Alan Greenspan to REFUSE to regulate derivatives while CFTC Chairwoman Brooksley Borns was PUBLICLY BEGGING him to?
> *How did Obama force *Greenspan to admit to CONGRESS after the Meltdown happened that he BLEW it, that markets had FAILED to regulate themselves?
> *How did Obama force *the banks to drop their standards far below what was required when they needed more shit CMO's and CDO's to SELL OFF for huge fees?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to SHORT the VERY SAME shit securities THEY WERE SELLING TO THEIR CLIENTS, WHILE the whole fucking THING was COLLAPSING?
> *How did Obama force* GS & John Paulson to create shit CMO's that were SPECIFICALLY EXPECTED to FAIL so they could buy swaps on them, making Paulson  $2 BILLION?
> *How did Obama force *banks to spin off companies that sold insane synthetic CDOs that had NOTHING to do with mortgages, but FLOODED them with fees & leverage?
> *How did Obama force* AIG to write zillions in credit default swaps with ZERO fucking reserves - REQUIRED for ANY OTHER insurance product -  to back them up?
> Looking forward to observing your standard Talk Radio Trumpian avoidance, ignorance and spin.  I'm certainly used to it here.
Click to expand...

Poor Buttplug...


Now we have another Republican president and just like he said back then -- another "disaster."


----------



## Mac1958

Faun said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now what was unemployment January 1, 2010. A year after MaObama took office (with complete and total Dumbocrat control of both chambers of Congress) and after his stimulus package was passed?
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I don't know.  Around 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Again, 9.8% if we're going to be very precise. And it would eventually exceed 10%.
> 
> So MaObama inherited an economy a little above the 6% unemployment average (rounded up slightly) and ballooned that shit to over 10% unemployment.
> 
> Now, before you embarrass yourself with some really stupid excuses, please allow me to throw some additional *facts* at you. Because the Dumbocrats controlled both the House and the Senate by huge numbers (a super-majority at one point), MaObama got _everything_ he wanted, the moment he wanted it. He wanted a "stimulus package".
> 
> He got the *American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009*
> When that failed, he asked for a second round of stimulus.
> 
> He got *The Omnibus Trade Act (2010)*
> Then he asked for "finance reform". He got:
> 
> The *Dodd-Frank WallStreet Reform and Consumer Protection Act (2011)*
> The *Credit Card Accountability Responsibility and Disclosure Act (2011)*
> The *Homebuyer Assistance and Improvement Act (2011)*
> A bunch more that I don't even have time to add. But that wasn't enough control over private industry for the Marxist. He wanted control over healthcare, so he asked for it and he got:
> 
> The *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (2010)*
> Every part of his "plan" was passed and implemented and it was a spectacular failure. His policies increased unemployment (significantly). It wasn't until after the Republican ass-kicking the in 2010 mid-term that things started to turn around. You won't be able to rewrite history on this, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut and paste, ignoring most of what happened.  The Talk Radio argument.  And even the *ACA!*   Perfect, thanks.
> 
> And clearly _*the best*_ you can do is _*claim*_ that _*people who think like Obama*_ caused it, while *avoiding* so much information. In your mind, it's all the same. Wow.
> 
> Since you have clearly (and astonishingly) blamed Obama for the Meltdown (!), I have a few questions for you.  I don't expect you to answer them.
> 
> _*Do you realize that the CRA mortgages could ONLY proliferate if they had A PLACE TO BE DUMPED, AT NO RISK AND FOR BIG FEES, after they were sold???*_
> 
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create shitty, opaque CMOs packed with shit loans with massive balloon payments and damn near zero lender standards?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to create and sell the even MORE hideous CDOs that didn't even fully INCLUDE the above-mentioned shit mortgages?
> *How did Obama force* banks like Bear and Lehman to lever up to THIRTY FREAKING PERCENT to load up on securities they knew where essentially hollow?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to SELL OFF those shit mortgages to the banks to be put in those CMO's, often by the very next day?
> *How did Obama force* the ratings agencies to SELL AAA (TREASURY-level) ratings on those shit securities, making them highly attractive to buy?
> *How did Obama force* mortgage companies to write no-doc loans with insane balloons, knowing they'd be sold off in 12 hours into a shit CMO at NO risk?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to threaten the ratings agencies with lost business if they didn't give them AAA ratings on shit securities?
> *How did Obama force* Alan Greenspan to REFUSE to regulate derivatives while CFTC Chairwoman Brooksley Borns was PUBLICLY BEGGING him to?
> *How did Obama force *Greenspan to admit to CONGRESS after the Meltdown happened that he BLEW it, that markets had FAILED to regulate themselves?
> *How did Obama force *the banks to drop their standards far below what was required when they needed more shit CMO's and CDO's to SELL OFF for huge fees?
> *How did Obama force* the banks to SHORT the VERY SAME shit securities THEY WERE SELLING TO THEIR CLIENTS, WHILE the whole fucking THING was COLLAPSING?
> *How did Obama force* GS & John Paulson to create shit CMO's that were SPECIFICALLY EXPECTED to FAIL so they could buy swaps on them, making Paulson  $2 BILLION?
> *How did Obama force *banks to spin off companies that sold insane synthetic CDOs that had NOTHING to do with mortgages, but FLOODED them with fees & leverage?
> *How did Obama force* AIG to write zillions in credit default swaps with ZERO fucking reserves - REQUIRED for ANY OTHER insurance product -  to back them up?
> Looking forward to observing your standard Talk Radio Trumpian avoidance, ignorance and spin.  I'm certainly used to it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Buttplug...
> 
> 
> Now we have another Republican president and just like he said back then -- another "disaster."
Click to expand...

Well, in fairness, that was back when he could just say what he was thinking without worrying about placating a base.


----------



## Jitss617

Who was better?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t believe me? Here’s another prime example: Mulatto MaObama placed a “moratorium” on offshore drilling. Yet almost immediately he unconstitutionally sent billions of U.S. citizens money to Brazil for offshore drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like some Hate Radio fake news, but never mind.   Um, yeah, after the whole disaster in the Gulf of Mexico, stopping offshore drilling actually sounds like a good idea.
Click to expand...

So *again* Kitty...why the _fuck_ would you ship billions of American dollars to a foreign nation to do what you claim shouldn’t be done? 

Stop your pitiful propaganda nonsense and answer the question.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Again, I'm a veteran, what have you done?


Because you’re a “veteran” you can’t hate America? You know how many who “served” worked as spies for foreign nations?


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> By "skyrocket," you mean kick off 10+ years of continuous job growth...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Bwahahaha!! You mean the growth that occured only *after* the 2010 mid-term ass-kicking, when Republicans took control of the nation coast-to-coast?


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> Now we have another Republican president and just like he said back then -- another "disaster”


Faun over Men wants you to believe that *record* low unemployment, *record* high market, wages up across the U.S. (and highest among the lower class), and lower taxes somehow equals “disaster”.


----------



## P@triot

It is really something to watch helpless infants like Faun over Men and Mac1958 work so hard to deny reality becuase they are _terrified_ at the thought of having to support themselves. All they want to do is mooch off of society and they are scared shitless that the Dumbocrat government gravy train will dry up if more people realize that the left-wing ideology results in failure (ahem, Venezuela) and the conservative ideology results in prosperity.

What a fucked up existence. Go to social media, lie and deny (reality) and hope that results in a pass to mooch like a parasite.


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> So *again* Kitty...why the _fuck_ would you ship billions of American dollars to a foreign nation to do what you claim shouldn’t be done?
> 
> Stop your pitiful propaganda nonsense and answer the question.



Well, no, I wouldn't. What I would have done was the first time we had an oil crisis in 1974, invest heavily in alternative energy, conservation and public transportation.   We didn't do that.  We doubled down on our dependence on oil.  

So our option are giving money to foreign countries that can access their oil easily, or fuck up our environment with offshore drilling and fracking.  I kind of reject both choices, as they both kind of suck.  



P@triot said:


> Faun over Men wants you to believe that *record* low unemployment, *record* high market, wages up across the U.S. (and highest among the lower class), and lower taxes somehow equals “disaster”.



40,000 dead, 23 million unemployed.... and the only reason why it isn't a LOT worse was because government took action to prop up jobs.   

Sorry, man, we are ALL SOCIALISTS now.  



P@triot said:


> It is really something to watch helpless infants like @Faun over Men and @Mac1958 work so hard to deny reality becuase they are _terrified_ at the thought of having to support themselves. All they want to do is mooch off of society and they are scared shitless that the Dumbocrat government gravy train will dry up if more people realize that the left-wing ideology results in failure (ahem, Venezuela) and the conservative ideology results in prosperity.



Uh, Poodle, Trump just signed away 2.2 TRILLION in welfare for the whole country... and we probably aren't done yet.   The point being, Trump didn't even want to RISK doing the Ayn Rand Austerity, every man for himself crap you promote here every day.  

In short, on the ideological discussion, you've already lost.  Now the only question is, how much money is getting redistributed and who is going to get it.


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


>


It really is funny....for _us_. It's quite sad....for _you_.

Record low unemployment. Record high market. Wages up across the nation. Taxes down. And you imbeciles scream "disaster!!!" simply because you're afraid you might have to hold a job.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> It really is funny....for _us_. It's quite sad....for _you_.
> 
> Record low unemployment. Record high market. Wages up across the nation. Taxes down. And you imbeciles scream "disaster!!!" simply because you're afraid you might have to hold a job.



Naw, Poodle, what's sad is you had those same things with Obama, and never thought they were good then. 

Trump has wiped out all the employment gains made since 2010 in four weeks.


----------



## Meathead

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is funny....for _us_. It's quite sad....for _you_.
> 
> Record low unemployment. Record high market. Wages up across the nation. Taxes down. And you imbeciles scream "disaster!!!" simply because you're afraid you might have to hold a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, Poodle, what's sad is you had those same things with Obama, and never thought they were good then.
> 
> Trump has wiped out all the employment gains made since 2010 in four weeks.
Click to expand...

No pumpkin. The Chinese virus wiped out the progress made since 2017. Trump is just the man to lead the recovery.


----------



## JoeB131

Meathead said:


> No pumpkin. The Chinese virus wiped out the progress made since 2017. Trump is just the man to lead the recovery.



He's the one who got us into this mess.  A strong economy wouldn't have been phased by the virus.  

The virus only exposes the weaknesses in the system- excessive consumer, corporate and government debt, wealth inequality, etc.  

Trump has staved off a recession for a year by doing all the things you normally do during a recession to spur a recovery.   Now that one is here, he's got nothing to fight it with.   Kind of like taking anti-biotics when you aren't sick, they have no effect when you are.


----------



## Meathead

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> No pumpkin. The Chinese virus wiped out the progress made since 2017. Trump is just the man to lead the recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the one who got us into this mess.  A strong economy wouldn't have been phased by the virus.
> 
> The virus only exposes the weaknesses in the system- excessive consumer, corporate and government debt, wealth inequality, etc.
> 
> Trump has staved off a recession for a year by doing all the things you normally do during a recession to spur a recovery.   Now that one is here, he's got nothing to fight it with.   Kind of like taking anti-biotics when you aren't sick, they have no effect when you are.
Click to expand...

Being certifiably nuts is one thing. Blaming Trump for a Chinese virus which has left no economy unscathed another.

Go back to searching for the MAGA-hat wearing thugs who beat up that poor black fag in your city.


----------



## JoeB131

Meathead said:


> Being certifiably nuts is one thing. Blaming Trump for a Chinese virus which has left no economy unscathed another.



Trump will get blamed for his bad response and the economic calamity that followed.  

1980, 1992 and 2008 were world wide recessions as well... they STILL held the party in charge accountable.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> By "skyrocket," you mean kick off 10+ years of continuous job growth...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!! You mean the growth that occured only *after* the 2010 mid-term ass-kicking, when Republicans took control of the nation coast-to-coast?
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Retard.... the 10 year streak  in employment began in March, 2010, *8 months before* the election and * 10 months before *Republicans took control of the House.

Are you ever not a buttplug?

Ever???


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have another Republican president and just like he said back then -- another "disaster”
> 
> 
> 
> Faun over Men wants you to believe that *record* low unemployment, *record* high market, wages up across the U.S. (and highest among the lower class), and lower taxes somehow equals “disaster”.
> 
> View attachment 325101 View attachment 325102
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, "record unemployment?" When the next jobs numbers come out, the unemployment rate will be higher than it was when Obama left office. Record high market? It's up less than 20% under Impeached Trump.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> It is really something to watch helpless infants like Faun over Men and Mac1958 work so hard to deny reality becuase they are _terrified_ at the thought of having to support themselves. All they want to do is mooch off of society and they are scared shitless that the Dumbocrat government gravy train will dry up if more people realize that the left-wing ideology results in failure (ahem, Venezuela) and the conservative ideology results in prosperity.
> 
> What a fucked up existence. Go to social media, lie and deny (reality) and hope that results in a pass to mooch like a parasite.


LOL 

Dumbfuck, nobody "supports" me. Unlike you, I work for a living.

Are you ever not a buttplug?

Ever???


----------



## Faun




----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* might go down as the greatest president in U.S. _history_...








						Trump has a higher approval rating than Obama and Bush at the same point in their presidencies
					

Congress enjoyed their highest approval ratings in over a decade




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* might go down as the greatest president in U.S. _history_...


.

Naw, he'll get voted out of office and will probably be the first ex-president to be criminally indicted.  

Great Depression 2, Electric Bugaloo..  20% unemployment, coming soon!


----------



## Cellblock2429

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

/——-/ Biden and Coronavirus fades, while Trump gets good news. 
Liz Peek
We still have to protect the vulnerable and be careful, but increasingly, people seem ready to challenge this virus and get on with their lives.
Liz Peek: As coronavirus and Biden fade, Trump and economy get this good news


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Biden and Coronavirus fades, while Trump gets good news.
> Liz Peek
> We still have to protect the vulnerable and be careful, but increasingly, people seem ready to challenge this virus and get on with their lives.



Uh, buddy, even assuming the lockdowns end in June and we don't have another outbreak, the damage done to the economy will take YEARS to fix, not months.  

Trump had his 3 AM Phone Call, and failed miserably.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ Biden and Coronavirus fades, while Trump gets good news.
> Liz Peek
> We still have to protect the vulnerable and be careful, but increasingly, people seem ready to challenge this virus and get on with their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, buddy, even assuming the lockdowns end in June and we don't have another outbreak, the damage done to the economy will take YEARS to fix, not months.
> 
> Trump had his 3 AM Phone Call, and failed miserably.
Click to expand...

/——/ How is this any the fault of Trump?
Read and weep Libtard:
We still have to protect the vulnerable and be careful, but increasingly, people seem ready to challenge this virus and get on with their lives.
Liz Peek: As coronavirus and Biden fade, Trump and economy get this good news


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ How is this any the fault of Trump?



You mean other than his disbanding of the Pandemic Response Team, underfunding the CDC, ignoring the threat for three months,  downplaying the seriousness of the virus, calling it a HOAX, etc. etc. etc. 



Cellblock2429 said:


> We still have to protect the vulnerable and be careful, but increasingly, people seem ready to challenge this virus and get on with their lives.



you can keep saying that, but the fact is, millions of people have lost their jobs, hundreds of thousands of businesses will go under.   

This is only the first wave of bad news.  The next wave is going to be when companies that kept people working because they were "essential" realize they have to start cutting staff.  

The economy is basically fucked, and people are going to take it out on Trump.


----------



## Kirwood Derby

The only good IPOTUS is a gone IPOTUS. Remove him, ASAP!


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ How is this any the fault of Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than his disbanding of the Pandemic Response Team, underfunding the CDC, ignoring the threat for three months,  downplaying the seriousness of the virus, calling it a HOAX, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still have to protect the vulnerable and be careful, but increasingly, people seem ready to challenge this virus and get on with their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can keep saying that, but the fact is, millions of people have lost their jobs, hundreds of thousands of businesses will go under.
> 
> This is only the first wave of bad news.  The next wave is going to be when companies that kept people working because they were "essential" realize they have to start cutting staff.
> 
> The economy is basically fucked, and people are going to take it out on Trump.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Your first two lies exposed: Only Congress can cut funding for any department. So why did Dems do that? And Trump only reduced the size of the team, he didn’t eliminate it. Partly false claim: Trump fired entire pandemic response team in 2018


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> Your first two lies exposed: Only Congress can cut funding for any department. So why did Dems do that? And Trump only reduced the size of the team, he didn’t eliminate it.



He didn't reduce the size of the team (although that would be bad enough), he folded it into another department that had nothing to do with their mission.  

And, um, yeah, Congress acts on budget submissions... so Trump cut funding to CDC and every other agency involved.


----------



## Jitss617

I got the chills!


----------



## Deleted member 73486

Trump WILL go down as one of the worst presidents of all time, if not THE WORST. He is a sociopath who cares nothing about others. He only cares about himself and his loyalists!


----------



## Jitss617

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Trump WILL go down as one of the worst presidents of all time, if not THE WORST. He is a sociopath who cares nothing about others. He only cares about himself and his loyalists!


Wow tds


----------



## skye

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Trump WILL go down as one of the worst presidents of all time, if not THE WORST. He is a sociopath who cares nothing about others. He only cares about himself and his loyalists!




.....and you should go take your medicine, wayyyyyyyyyyyy past your time.


----------



## Deleted member 73486

skye said:


> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump WILL go down as one of the worst presidents of all time, if not THE WORST. He is a sociopath who cares nothing about others. He only cares about himself and his loyalists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and you should go take your medicine, wayyyyyyyyyyyy past your time.
Click to expand...

I'm on my meds...how about you?


----------



## skye

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump WILL go down as one of the worst presidents of all time, if not THE WORST. He is a sociopath who cares nothing about others. He only cares about himself and his loyalists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....and you should go take your medicine, wayyyyyyyyyyyy past your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on my meds...how about you?
Click to expand...



is that the best you can do?  yawn.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your first two lies exposed: Only Congress can cut funding for any department. So why did Dems do that? And Trump only reduced the size of the team, he didn’t eliminate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't reduce the size of the team (although that would be bad enough), he folded it into another department that had nothing to do with their mission.
> 
> And, um, yeah, Congress acts on budget submissions... so Trump cut funding to CDC and every other agency involved.
Click to expand...

/——/ So DemocRATs didn’t bother to refund the agency. Why are DemocRATs evil?


----------



## Deleted member 73486

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your first two lies exposed: Only Congress can cut funding for any department. So why did Dems do that? And Trump only reduced the size of the team, he didn’t eliminate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't reduce the size of the team (although that would be bad enough), he folded it into another department that had nothing to do with their mission.
> 
> And, um, yeah, Congress acts on budget submissions... so Trump cut funding to CDC and every other agency involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ So DemocRATs didn’t bother to refund the agency. Why are DemocRATs evil?
Click to expand...

Trump disbanded the pandemic team and didn't replace it with anything comparable. Basic stuff.


----------



## Jitss617

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your first two lies exposed: Only Congress can cut funding for any department. So why did Dems do that? And Trump only reduced the size of the team, he didn’t eliminate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't reduce the size of the team (although that would be bad enough), he folded it into another department that had nothing to do with their mission.
> 
> And, um, yeah, Congress acts on budget submissions... so Trump cut funding to CDC and every other agency involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ So DemocRATs didn’t bother to refund the agency. Why are DemocRATs evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump disbanded the pandemic team and didn't replace it with anything comparable. Basic stuff.
Click to expand...

He actually gave him a raise


----------



## P@triot

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> He is a sociopath who cares nothing about others. He only cares about himself and his loyalists!


You _literally_ just described Barack Obama...


----------



## P@triot

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> I'm on my meds...how about you?


Well that explains a lot


----------



## P@triot

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Trump disbanded the pandemic team and didn't replace it with anything comparable.


Because “pandemics” are *not* the constitutional responsibility of the federal government. This is not difficult, but it does require one to actually read the U.S. Constitution (which explains why the left is so confused by it all).


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* might go down as the greatest president in _ever_. Continues to illustrate superior leadership in all situations and continues to put America first.








						Trump threatens to halt WHO funding, review U.S. membership
					

U.S. President Donald Trump threatened on Monday to permanently halt funding for the World Health Organization (WHO) if it did not commit to improvements within 30 days, and to reconsider his country's membership of the agency.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* might go down as the greatest president in _ever_. Continues to illustrate superior leadership in all situations and continues to put America first.



Um, yeah, how is defunding an organization that helps keep diseases under control putting Americans first.  

The point is, the reason why Covid-19 (AKA Trump Plague) is such a disaster is it was one of the few that got past the international system we have to control these things. 

So We step back, China steps up, and who do you think is better regarded in the world community?  

Oh, that's right, Poodle doesn't care about the world community. He doesn't have a pass port and probably has never been outside the US>


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* might go down as the greatest president in _ever_. Continues to illustrate superior leadership in all situations and continues to put America first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump threatens to halt WHO funding, review U.S. membership
> 
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump threatened on Monday to permanently halt funding for the World Health Organization (WHO) if it did not commit to improvements within 30 days, and to reconsider his country's membership of the agency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


I suppose you forgot how he praised WHO








						Trump Hopes You Forget How He Praised China And The WHO Before Blaming Them
					

For months, the president applauded China’s coronavirus response before he and his reelection team flipped to blaming that country.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## wamose

Trump is the best president since Eisenhower and in the top 7 ever. He is the only person in todays political spectrum who was capable of handling this crisis. In spite of all the Democrat obstruction, he has accomplished an amazing number of his campaign promises while building our economy into the powerhouse we deserve to be. And you can bet he will rebuild our economy again after this Communist Chinese caused catastrophe. Thank God he's our President at this time.


----------



## Mac1958

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* might go down as the greatest president in _ever_. Continues to illustrate superior leadership in all situations and continues to put America first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump threatens to halt WHO funding, review U.S. membership
> 
> 
> U.S. President Donald Trump threatened on Monday to permanently halt funding for the World Health Organization (WHO) if it did not commit to improvements within 30 days, and to reconsider his country's membership of the agency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you forgot how he praised WHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Hopes You Forget How He Praised China And The WHO Before Blaming Them
> 
> 
> For months, the president applauded China’s coronavirus response before he and his reelection team flipped to blaming that country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter.  These people are now so emotionally invested in this person that, well, they're illustrating his Fifth Avenue Rule for him.

I've said it many times:  We've seen this kind of group psychopathy before in world history.  Now, it's playing out again, in real time, right in front of us.  We didn't fucking learn.


----------



## JoeB131

wamose said:


> Trump is the best president since Eisenhower and in the top 7 ever. He is the only person in todays political spectrum who was capable of handling this crisis. In spite of all the Democrat obstruction, he has accomplished an amazing number of his campaign promises while building our economy into the powerhouse we deserve to be. And you can bet he will rebuild our economy again after this Communist Chinese caused catastrophe. Thank God he's our President at this time.



Wow, you guys are delusional.  

Nobody gets impeached and gets remembered as a good president.  Nobody gets to double digit unemployment and gets remembered as a good president. 

Trump is so awful, we'll change things to make sure nothing like him ever happens again.


----------



## JLW

JoeB131 said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the best president since Eisenhower and in the top 7 ever. He is the only person in todays political spectrum who was capable of handling this crisis. In spite of all the Democrat obstruction, he has accomplished an amazing number of his campaign promises while building our economy into the powerhouse we deserve to be. And you can bet he will rebuild our economy again after this Communist Chinese caused catastrophe. Thank God he's our President at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you guys are delusional.
> 
> Nobody gets impeached and gets remembered as a good president.  Nobody gets to double digit unemployment and gets remembered as a good president.
> 
> Trump is so awful, we'll change things to make sure nothing like him ever happens again.
Click to expand...

Exactly. There will be a lot of soul searching how a charlatan like Trump could ever get near the presidency. I predict Trump will be considered a stain on the presidency. A stain that will not be easily removed.


----------



## two_iron

Trump will get credit for exposing the largest fraud ever foisted on the American public - the Kenyan Klown. You monkey cock worshipers will fade into infamy with that muslim shitstain. Buh-bye........


----------



## JoeB131

two_iron said:


> Trump will get credit for exposing the largest fraud ever foisted on the American public - the Kenyan Klown. You monkey cock worshipers will fade into infamy with that muslim shitstain. Buh-bye........



Actually, Obama will look very good because he was preceded by Bush and followed by Trump.  

Kind of the way Lincoln is elevated because he's bookended by Buchanan and Johnson, two of the worst.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, how is defunding an organization that helps keep diseases under control putting Americans first.


*A.* If that organization keeps diseases “under control” then why is the world currently hiding at home from a raging pandemic?  

*B.* Because that organization is corrupt and their loyalties lie with China (just like _you_!)

*C.* It is egregiously unconstitutional to take money from the American tax payer and ship it overseas. You would know that if you took a few minutes out of your life to read it.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, that's right, Poodle doesn't care about the world community.


Boy, you’ve got that right kitty. Couldn’t give a flying fuck about the “world community”. You don’t care (key word) either. But you do have a tremendous interest (key word) in globalism and your love of an oppressive new world order.


JoeB131 said:


> He doesn't have a pass port and probably has never been outside the US


Boy, you’ve got that right kitty. What kind of fuck’n idiot would leave the greatest country in world _history_? It’s like saying “sure I was born Bill Gates child and own a fleet of Lamborghini’s but I really want to try a Ford Prius for a week”. 

More importantly though, what kind of asshole would leave U.S. soil? Doing so immediately surrenders one’s constitutional rights. A foreign nation is under zero obligation to provide your constitutional rights. Zero. If they wanted, they could lock you in a dungeon for life without a trial or so much as a phone call. Takes an unimaginable idiot to take that risk to visit far inferior nations.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> *A.* If that organization keeps diseases “under control” then why is the world currently hiding at home from a raging pandemic?



Uh, guy, the rest of the world handles this better than we did.  We have 4% of the population and 28% of the Covid DEATHS.

The thing was, WHO did it's job as best it could.  Trump fucked this up. 



P@triot said:


> *B.* Because that organization is corrupt and their loyalties lie with China (just like _you_!)



Or that they simply were given bad information initially.  Hey, remember THIS.






Yup, at the same time you guys claim the WHO was in cahoots with China to cover it up. In fact, WHO had announced that Human to Human transmission was possible as early as 14 Jan.  By Jan 25, WHO announced that it was moving Human to Human in China.





__





						Archived: WHO Timeline - COVID-19
					

31 Dec 2019China reported a cluster of cases of in Wuhan, Hubei Province. A novel coronavirus was eventually identified.1 January 2020WHO had set up the IMST (Incident Management Support Team) across the three levels of the organization: headquarters, regional headquarters and country level...




					www.who.int
				




Yet, on February 24th, Trump was praising the WHO and CDC for their great work and claiming he totally had a handle on this.







P@triot said:


> *C.* It is egregiously unconstitutional to take money from the American tax payer and ship it overseas. You would know that if you took a few minutes out of your life to read it.



The Constitution isn't a suicide pact.  Supporting the WHO is in our interest.  That Trump needs a scapegoat for his own incompetence, is besides the point.  

You can't gaslight your way out of this one, buddy. 



P@triot said:


> oy, you’ve got that right kitty. Couldn’t give a flying fuck about the “world community”. You don’t care (key word) either. But you do have a tremendous interest (key word) in globalism and your love of an oppressive new world order.



I have a practical realization that we live in a global world.  You know, how a virus that started in Rural China ended up bringing down our entire economy.   Maybe if we had leadership that understood that, we wouldn't be in Great Depression 2 right now. 



P@triot said:


> Boy, you’ve got that right kitty. Couldn’t give a flying fuck about the “world community”. You don’t care (key word) either. But you do have a tremendous interest (key word) in globalism and your love of an oppressive new world order.



Wow, Racist, paranoid and stupid.  How efficient of you.



P@triot said:


> Boy, you’ve got that right kitty. What kind of fuck’n idiot would leave the greatest country in world _history_? It’s like saying “sure I was born Bill Gates child and own a fleet of Lamborghini’s but I really want to try a Ford Prius for a week”.





P@triot said:


> That's kind of a retarded analogy, I'm not even sure what you were going for there.   Thing about BIll Gates, is that if he owns a Lambourghni (Not made in America, BTW, so much for our awesomeness) he probably drives other vehicles when the situation calls for it.
> 
> In fact.
> 
> 
> Next to making super cool computers and his impact on the poverty alleviation, Bill Gates is also known as a fascinated and passionate fan of beautiful cars. *People have seen him in a 2008 Ford Focus*, even as the Ford Motor Company had a funny exchange with him regarding the similarities of the computer and automotive industries.
> 
> Read more: Behold The IMPRESSIVE CAR COLLECTION Of Bill Gates, One Of The Richest People In The World!!! WHICH ONE IS YOUR FAVORITE? - NO Car NO Fun! Muscle Cars and Power Cars!
> 
> More importantly though, what kind of asshole would leave U.S. soil? Doing so immediately surrenders one’s constitutional rights. A foreign nation is under zero obligation to provide your constitutional rights. Zero. If they wanted, they could lock you in a dungeon for life without a trial or so much as a phone call. Takes an unimaginable idiot to take that risk to visit far inferior nations.



Uh, Poodle, we just had a man MURDERED by cops in Minneapolis, for absolutely nothing.  SHit like that wouldn't happen in Europe or Japan or any civilized part of the world.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, guy, the rest of the world handles this better than we did.  We have 4% of the population and 28% of the Covid DEATHS.


Well duh...the rest of the world doesn’t have ignorant Dumbocrat’s like we unfortunately do. Where is the biggest outbreak in the world? NYC.



In March, when the entire fucking planet was shut down, Dumbocrat De Blasio was telling New Yorkers to ignore it and gather together in mass populations.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Well duh...the rest of the world doesn’t have ignorant Dumbocrat’s like we unfortunately do. Where is the biggest outbreak in the world? NYC.



yes, everyone at that theater caught it... that's why we have a problem. It was a really big theater.  

You know, a GOOD president had a sign on his desk that read, "The Buck Stops Here".  Apparently, the buck never stops at Trump's desk. 



P@triot said:


> In March, when the entire fucking planet was shut down, Dumbocrat De Blasio was telling New Yorkers to ignore it and gather together in mass populations.



Yes, that was a dumb thing to say, one time. 

Trump says dumb things every day..


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Or that they simply were given bad information initially.  Hey, remember THIS.


Holy fucking shit. Then what the fuck good are they, kitty? If they have to _rely_ on a communist regime known for propaganda, then they are fuck’n useless and should absolutely be defunded. 

Your dumb ass cracks me up. First you post that the WHO protects all of us by (and I quote) “controlling” pandemics. Then when it’s pointed out to you that the entire world is in isolation, your dumb ass says “well they had bad info”. You literally jump from one foot to the other making shit up to support your ignorant position, and in the process, you defeat your own position.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> yes, everyone at that theater caught it... that's why we have a problem. It was a really big theater.


Unfuckingbelievable. Still denying it with indisputable evidence.

*1.* So there is only one movie theater in all of NYC? 

*2.* So when De Blasio said “get on with your lives” that meant only going to move theaters? New Yorkers weren’t hitting clubs, restaurants, gyms, etc.?

Your troll game is getting weaker and weaker and weaker. Why do you findtrolling enjoyable? Are you really _that_ lonely?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The Constitution isn't a suicide pact.


No, it’s the highest *law* in the land.


JoeB131 said:


> Supporting the WHO is in our interest.


As proven by the global pandemic, shut down of the economy, and loss of 40 million jobs. We all know you don’t believe the nonsense you post. Nobody could. You’re simply trolling.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Holy fucking shit. Then what the fuck good are they, kitty? If they have to _rely_ on a communist regime known for propaganda, then they are fuck’n useless and should absolutely be defunded.



Again, our own agencies did a lot worse than WHO did in anticipating this thing... We had the most time to prepare and still ended up with the worst outcomes.  



P@triot said:


> Your dumb ass cracks me up. First you post that the WHO protects all of us by (and I quote) “controlling” pandemics. Then when it’s pointed out to you that the entire world is in isolation, your dumb ass says “well they had bad info”. You literally jump from one foot to the other making shit up to support your ignorant position, and in the process, you defeat your own position.



Funny thing,  All the other pandemics they did catch didn't have the disatrous effects of COVID19.   The rest of the world looked at the information coming out in real time, and took appropriate action.  That's why they didn't suffer as many deaths.   We had more time to act, and Trump fumbled and stumbled around.  

You want to ignore months of Trump ignoring this problem and whine that it took WHO a few days to figure out that the Chinese were being less than forthcoming.  

You know, when Trump was PRAISING China for it's transparency.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> As proven by the global pandemic, shut down of the economy, and loss of 40 million jobs. We all know you don’t believe the nonsense you post. Nobody could. You’re simply trolling.



WHO didn't fuck this up.  Trump did.  WHO told us, "Yes, this is contagious" on January 25th.  Trump ignored the problem until March 19th.   

We could have cut the death toll by 39,000 if we had JUST implemented containment measures a week early.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Unfuckingbelievable. Still denying it with indisputable evidence.
> 
> *1.* So there is only one movie theater in all of NYC?
> 
> *2.* So when De Blasio said “get on with your lives” that meant only going to move theaters? New Yorkers weren’t hitting clubs, restaurants, gyms, etc.?
> 
> Your troll game is getting weaker and weaker and weaker. Why do you findtrolling enjoyable? Are you really _that_ lonely?



No, Poodle, I'm making fun of your absurdity that this spread because De Blasio told people to see a movie that no one actually saw.  

I find it enjoyable to watch you spin and spin to cover up that your guy oversaw the biggest fuckup in American History. 

by the time November rolls around, a Republican won't get elected Dog Catcher.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Again, our own agencies did a lot worse than WHO did in anticipating this thing... We had the most time to prepare and still ended up with *the worst outcomes*.


Again, because this nation has the misfortune of having Dumbocrats...


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Funny thing,  All the other pandemics they did catch didn't have the disatrous effects of COVID19.   The rest of the world looked at the information coming out in real time, and took appropriate action.  That's why they didn't suffer as many deaths.


Funny thing, you continue to make shit up. Italy was an absolute dumpster fire - with more deaths than they could handle/process. Bodies were lying in residents for 3 or 4 days at a time. They just have a much smaller population than we do.

Your troll game is weak.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> I find it enjoyable to watch you spin and spin to cover up that your guy oversaw the biggest fuckup in American History.


De Blasio *isn’t* “my guy”. But you are correct in that De Blasio caused - and oversaw - the biggest fuck up in U.S. _history_.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Funny thing, you continue to make shit up. Italy was an absolute dumpster fire - with more deaths than they could handle/process. Bodies were lying in residents for 3 or 4 days at a time. They just have a much smaller population than we do.



So your argument is that we did just slightly better than the poorest country in the G7?  And probably not even that.  

104,000 dead compared to Italy's 33,000.   Nope.  We fucked this up.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> De Blasio *isn’t* “my guy”. But you are correct in that De Blasio caused - and oversaw - the biggest fuck up in U.S. _history_.



De Blasio isn't president.  I'll admit, he said and did some dumb things, but Trump is president.  You can't stop reminding of it. 

The families of the 104,000 dead will never forget it.


----------



## JoeB131

Yes, it all happened because DeBlasio recommended an arthouse film nobody saw.  I know you need to believe that, Poodle.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> So your argument is that we did just slightly better than the poorest country in the G7?


Which is better than you *lies* that we didn’t.


JoeB131 said:


> We fucked this up.


No “we” didn’t. As usual, the Dumbocrats fucked up. That’s just what you incompetent, low IQ people do.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> De Blasio isn't president.  I'll admit, he said and did some dumb things, but *Trump is president*.


Exactly. Trump is President of the United States. This *isn’t* an Executive branch issue, you imbecile. That’s why Governors have shut down states and not Trump.

Your troll game is getting weaker and weaker. Are you drinking more? Just getting lazy in your older years?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, it all happened because DeBlasio recommended an arthouse film nobody saw.  I know you need to believe that, Poodle.


It’s no coincidence that the epicenter of the outbreak is where a Dumbocrat is in charge and told people to ignore COVID-19 and “get on with your lives”.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Exactly. Trump is President of the United States. This *isn’t* an Executive branch issue, you imbecile. That’s why Governors have shut down states and not Trump.



States had to shut down because Trump refused to take action, Poodle.  

IT'S WHY THIS HAS BEEN SUCH A FUCKING DISASTER FOR US.  



P@triot said:


> It’s no coincidence that the epicenter of the outbreak is where a Dumbocrat is in charge and told people to ignore COVID-19 and “get on with your lives”.



You going to repost that every post, like it means something, Poodle.  I promise you, no one went out to see "The Traitor" at some arthouse and caught the Covid.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> States had to shut down because Trump refused to take action, Poodle.


He *doesn’t* have that constitutional authority, you fucking _imbecile_. 

I can’t tell if you’re really this dumb or if you’re troll game is really this weak.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> You going to repost that every post, like it means something, Poodle.  I promise you, no one went out to see "The Traitor" at some arthouse and caught the Covid.


Kitty, I promise you that _every_ mindless minion of the Dumbocrat Party followed orders (as you mindless minions always do) and got out on the town as instructed. I also promise you that no matter how many times you *pretend* like Bill De Blasio said “shelter in place, except for this movie”, everyone can see that he said “get out on the TOWN despite COVID”. He encouraged them to go to clubs to spread COVID. It’s not a coincidence NY is the epicenter of the mess.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump* for true leadership. This was long overdue. Now it's time to deploy the *full* power of the federal government against the _terrorist_ organization, ANTIFA.








						President Donald Trump Tweets ANTIFA Will Be Declared A 'Terrorist Organization'
					

President Donald Trump took to Twitter on Sunday, saying that ANTIFA will be designated as a terrorist organization by the United States.




					pittsburgh.cbslocal.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> He *doesn’t* have that constitutional authority, you fucking _imbecile_.



Actually, he absolutely does... and he should have... 

Hey, 

100,000 dead.
40,000,000 unemployed. 
Riots across the country. 

Is Trump done Making America Great Again?  I don't think we can afford much more "Greatness" 



P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump* for true leadership. This was long overdue. Now it's time to deploy the *full* power of the federal government against the _terrorist_ organization, ANTIFA.



Yeah, fuck that first Amendment saying people have a right to protest the government. 



P@triot said:


> Kitty, I promise you that _every_ mindless minion of the Dumbocrat Party followed orders (as you mindless minions always do) and got out on the town as instructed.



Poodle, nobody saw this movie or this tweet until you knuckleheads dug it up.  

Lots of people saw Trump tell people to drink disinfectant, or that this would go away when the weather got warmer, or that it wasn't a big deal and he had it contained.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He *doesn’t* have that constitutional authority, you fucking _imbecile_.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he absolutely does... and *he should have*...
Click to expand...

Your sophomoric communist belief that he _should_ have that power doesn’t change the fact that he *doesn’t* have that power.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump* for true leadership. This was long overdue. Now it's time to deploy the *full* power of the federal government against the _terrorist_ organization, ANTIFA.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, fuck that first Amendment saying people have a right to protest the government.
Click to expand...

Since when do you believe in the U.S. Constitution? 

I’ve seen your dumb ass rail against the 2nd Amendment for almost 10 years now. Don’t come at us with a faux devotion to the Bill of Rights when you champion totalitarianism 24x7.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Your sophomoric communist belief that he _should_ have that power doesn’t change the fact that he *doesn’t* have that power.



Not a person in the world would have questioned him if he had done what the governors had done. 

The guy claims all sorts of authority, just this last week, he tried to claim he had the right to send in troops to quell riots. 

He claims he has the right to shut down Twitter and Facebook because they said bad stuff about him or started questioning his lies.  

Nope, he didn't act on Covid 19 because he didn't understand the problem and didn't want to spook the markets. 

Now we have 115,000 Dead and the worst recession in 90 years.  Good going, Trump.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty, I promise you that _every_ mindless minion of the Dumbocrat Party followed orders (as you mindless minions always do) and got out on the town as instructed.
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle, nobody saw this movie or this tweet until you knuckleheads dug it up.
Click to expand...

Gee Kitty, you see a correlation here? Everyone else does!


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Since when do you believe in the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> I’ve seen your dumb ass rail against the 2nd Amendment for almost 10 years now. Don’t come at us with a faux devotion to the Bill of Rights when you champion totalitarianism 24x7.



I have no problem with Well-Regulated Militias.  I was a member of one for years.  

The "Every crazy pants should have a gun", um, no, that's just silly.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Gee Kitty, you see a correlation here? Everyone else does!



Poodle thinks arthouse films causes Covid19... too funny.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Not a person in the world would have questioned him if he had done what the governors had done.


Bwahahaha!!! You people cry “fascist” when he acts in accordance with the U.S. Constitution. You people would have _completely_ lost your shit. The ACLU would have brought a law suit.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Poodle thinks arthouse films causes Covid19... too funny.


Kitty thinks she can divert blame away from the failure of the Dumbocrats. Too funny. And sad.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> I have no problem with Well-Regulated Militias.


That’s great. Nobody asked.


> ...the *right* *of the people* to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed


The right clearly belongs to the people - not some imaginary “well regulated militia”. Words have meaning and the 2nd Amendment could not be more clear.

RIGHT of the PEOPLE (not right of the miltia)


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha!!! You people cry “fascist” when he acts in accordance with the U.S. Constitution. You people would have _completely_ lost your shit. The ACLU would have brought a law suit.



The ACLU would have been just as terrified as everyone else of catching Covid.  



P@triot said:


> Kitty thinks she can divert blame away from the failure of the Dumbocrats.



Poodle thinks that people aren't holding Trump accountable. 









						President Trump Job Approval | Election Other | RealClearPolitics
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				












						RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				




They stopped polling on Corona after 6-2.  But the fact his overall approval rating is down says a lot.  

Trump done fucked this up, son.  Deal with it.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The right clearly belongs to the people - not some imaginary “well regulated militia”. Words have meaning and the 2nd Amendment could not be more clear.
> 
> RIGHT of the PEOPLE (not right of the miltia)



That happens to be an opinion, but not really.   WELL REGULATED MILITIA means exactly that.  The people have a right to weapons only within that context.  

The problem is, you really need for police, national guard, army to be well-regulated to function, and that's not THESE guys having military grade weapons, because that would be.. you know, stupid.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Poodle thinks that people aren't holding Trump accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump Job Approval | Election Other | RealClearPolitics
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Public Approval of President Trump's Handling of the Coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com


Kitty thinks those polls are accurate 

Those same polls sure worked out real well for you and Hitlery 

Hey kitty, remember when you _insisted_ that the Republicans (and I quote) “would never win another election again”? Yeah, so do the rest of us.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right clearly belongs to the people - not some imaginary “well regulated militia”. Words have meaning and the 2nd Amendment could not be more clear.
> 
> RIGHT of the PEOPLE (not right of the miltia)
> 
> 
> 
> That happens to be an opinion, but not really.
Click to expand...

No “opinion” here, snowflake. Here it is word-forword:


> ....the *RIGHT* of the *PEOPLE* to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed


No militia there! The right _clearly_ belongs to the people no matter how many times fly cry “militia”. That’s why all of us are armed despite not being in a militia.


----------



## LeeOnLido

Moonglow said:


> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..


but i thought dan quayle was the greatest president ever


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Kitty thinks those polls are accurate
> 
> Those same polls sure worked out real well for you and Hitlery



Actually, the polls said Hillary would beat Trump by 3% points and she beat him by 2%.  The state polls were much closer... They aren't this time.  Trump is behind in WI, PA, MI, FL and AZ.   GA, NC, TX, OH and IA are in play.  

He's much worse off this time, but not to worry, things WILL get worse for Trump. 



P@triot said:


> No militia there! The right _clearly_ belongs to the people no matter how many times fly cry “militia”. That’s why all of us are armed despite not being in a militia.



You leave out the part about " A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed. "

In short, there is only a right to keep and bear arms as part of a militia, not as an individual right.  



P@triot said:


> Hey kitty, remember when you _insisted_ that the Republicans (and I quote) “would never win another election again”? Yeah, so do the rest of us.



They haven't won an election since 2004...  That's the point, buddy. 

And that's with every wind blowing in their direction....  

The problem is, there just aren't enough angry old white men to keep you guys afloat.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the polls said Hillary would beat Trump by 3% points and *she beat him* by 2%.


She *didn’t* “beat” him at all. That’s why she’s *not* President of the U.S.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the polls said Hillary would beat Trump by 3% points and *she beat him* by 2%.


Not only did Hitlery *not* “beat him”, she got her ass handed to her by him:


----------



## JoeB131

Not sure why you think winning on a fluke when the people clearly rejected you is a good thing.  

History won't see Trump in a good way, because it doesn't see anyone else who won that way well.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Not sure why you think winning on a fluke when the people clearly rejected you is a good thing.


Because you embrace the loser's mentality, you'll never understand this, but: winning is _always_ a good thing!

Remember kitty, *elections have consequences*. You people shouldn't have nominated Hitlery Clinton. It was you own fault. We the people have spoken. Deal with it.


JoeB131 said:


> History won't see Trump in a good way, because it doesn't see anyone else who won that way well.


History will show record low unemployment in the African-American community, record low unemployment in the latino community, record highs in the market, wages up across the U.S., securing the borders, renegotiating multiple trade agreements to favor the U.S., defeating the ISIS, restoring constitutional government, and a whole lot more! #winning


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Because you embrace the loser's mentality, you'll never understand this, but: winning is _always_ a good thing!
> 
> Remember kitty, *elections have consequences*. You people shouldn't have nominated Hitlery Clinton. It was you own fault. We the people have spoken. Deal with it.



It's not a good thing if you aren't respected.  

Riddle me this, Batman, what is Rutherford B. Hayes remembered for?  That he won on this fluke, ended reconstruction and was mostly a mediocre to below average president.   True, he isn't the bucket of epic fail Trump is,  who cheated his way into the presidency, was impeached for corruption, and will be voted out in a resounding landslide...  



P@triot said:


> History will show record low unemployment in the African-American community, record low unemployment in the latino community,



Poodle, all those groups now have the highest unemployment rates since the Great Depression.   I know you haven't been keeping up with the news lately.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the polls said Hillary would beat Trump by 3% points and *she beat him* by 2%.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did Hitlery *not* “beat him”, she got her ass handed to her by him:
> View attachment 349742
Click to expand...

LOL

Poor, deranged Buttplug. 

Here's the of presidents who lost the popular vote:

John Q. Adams ....................... 18
Rutherford Hayes .................. 32
Benjamin Harrison ................ 35
George W. Bush ..................... 33
Donald Trump ......................... 42
Impeached Trump is in fine company.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> It's not a good thing if you aren't respected.


Learned that from the MaObama Regime, did ya?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Learned that from the MaObama Regime, did ya?



Obama is highly respected today. 

Trump, not so much.  It'll be worse when he leaves.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has kept _every_ promise he has made to the American people


> Trump subsequently tweeted: “*We have now built 240 Miles of new Border Wall* on our Southern Border. *We will have over 450 Miles built by the end of the year*. Have established some of the best Border Numbers ever.“


I didn’t vote for Trump in 2016 but will be doing so enthusiastically in 2020. He has been _amazing_.








						Trump on private border wall segment: ‘It was only done to make me look bad’
					

A report indicated a section of the wall is already displaying structural troubles.




					www.politico.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> *Trump* has kept _every_ promise he has made to the American people



136,000 Dead
40 million unemployed
Six weeks of Riots

Is he done Making American Great yet?


----------



## P@triot

President Trump has been *tough* on communist China. One of so many reasons he's been such an _amazing_ President...








						Trump signs orders banning US business with TikTok owner ByteDance and Tencent’s WeChat – TechCrunch
					

President Donald Trump signed an executive order on Thursday banning transactions with ByteDance, the parent company of popular app TikTok. The White House also announced that he signed a similar order banning transactions with WeChat, the messaging app owned by Tencent that is ubiquitous in China,…




					techcrunch.com


----------



## BigDave

Could President Trump be in danger?









						#DavidKnightShow Full: Trump In Danger? Tells Ohio Crowd, “May Be Last Time You See Me”
					

Guest host Tony Arterburn provides analysis of today’s top news and special guest Sheriff Richard Mack joins the program to explain how sheriffs who obey the Constitution can save the country.  Also, President Trump delivered an ominous message to a…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Bezukhov

For the tRump supporters out there. No, I don't feel your pain.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been so amazing, even Democrats are now crediting him with saving their life...








						Democratic NY City councilman says hydroxychloroquine saved his life, thanks Trump for advocating drug
					

Hydroxychloroquine has another believer




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been absolutely amazing despite the left attempting to undermine his every effort...








						Trump Hits 51 Percent Approval Rating, 7 Points Higher Than Obama in 2012: Rasmussen
					

President Donald Trump's approval rating hit 51 percent on Monday according to Rasmussen.




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has been absolutely amazing despite the left attempting to undermine his every effort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Hits 51 Percent Approval Rating, 7 Points Higher Than Obama in 2012: Rasmussen
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump's approval rating hit 51 percent on Monday according to Rasmussen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com


LOLOL 

No, Buttplug, that's 51% *disapproval*. And that's in his best poll. Average them all, and he has a pathetically low 43% job approval rating.






Or how about his handling of the Coronavirus: 39%


----------



## P@triot

What else can be said about *President Trump* at this point? Certainly belongs on Mount Rushmore. Been one of the most effective leaders in _world_ history.








						Trump announces 'Historic Peace Agreement' between Israel, UAE
					

President Trump on Thursday announced what he called a “Historic Peace Agreement” between Israel and the United Arab Emirates, saying they agreed to “full normalization of relations.”




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been absolutely _amazing_ despite the left attempting to undermine his every effort of putting America first...








						Trump to Sign Sweeping Executive Order to Reduce US Reliance on China
					

In response to supply disruptions caused by the pandemic, President Donald Trump will sign an executive order in Ohio today to ensure essential medicines, medical supplies, and equipment are made in the United States.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been absolutely _amazing_ despite the left attempting to undermine his every effort of putting America first...








						3 Ways the Trump Administration Saves on Medicare, Medicaid Costs
					

Free market reforms have helped reduce health care costs, but Medicare and Medicaid remain on a risky growth trajectory, according to trustees.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to restore constitutional government...


> Another Obama-era problem that needed fixing was the Waters of the United States rule, more colloquially known as WOTUS. The Environmental Protection Agency and the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers created a new and expansive regulatory definition for the waters within the federal government’s jurisdiction according to the Clean Water Act.
> 
> The Environmental Protection Agency rescinded the rule in September 2019 and is replacing it with one that limits federal responsibilities to those that are more in line with its constitutional powers, protects property rights, and recognizes the role of the states.


He has been absolutely _amazing_ despite the left attempting to undermine his every effort.








						Environmental Policy for the 21st Century Under Trump
					

The Trump administration has scrapped environmental policy that would have driven up energy bills on American families for no meaningful global impact.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

So much _winning_...thank you, *President Trump*, for not appeasing our enemies like your predecessor did.








						Exclusive: Secret Trump order gives CIA more powers to launch cyberattacks
					

The Central Intelligence Agency has conducted a series of covert cyber operations against Iran and other targets since winning a secret victory in 2018 when President Trump signed what amounts to a sweeping authorization for such activities, according to former U.S. officials with direct...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to restore constitutional government.


> The order is intended to address what Trump administration officials say is a concern about the growth of the federal bureaucracy and about an increasing willingness by Congress to delegate policymaking authority to executive branch agencies.


So. Much. Winning.








						Trump Executive Order Aims to Rein in Bureaucracy’s Policymaking Role
					

The executive order signed by Trump will primarily apply to career employees with substantive involvement in the bureaucracy's policymaking.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## dblack

Long as he goes down.


----------



## Camp

Donald Trump will never have a Memorial in his honor in Washington, DC. Even his White House Portrait will be leaned against a wall next to a  toilet.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* continues to restore constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> The order is intended to address what Trump administration officials say is a concern about the growth of the federal bureaucracy and about an increasing willingness by Congress to delegate policymaking authority to executive branch agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> So. Much. Winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Executive Order Aims to Rein in Bureaucracy’s Policymaking Role
> 
> 
> The executive order signed by Trump will primarily apply to career employees with substantive involvement in the bureaucracy's policymaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
Click to expand...


----------



## boilermaker55

There really is only one response to this





P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


----------



## CowboyTed

P@triot said:


> What else can be said about *President Trump* at this point? Certainly belongs on Mount Rushmore. Been one of the most effective leaders in _world_ history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump announces 'Historic Peace Agreement' between Israel, UAE
> 
> 
> President Trump on Thursday announced what he called a “Historic Peace Agreement” between Israel and the United Arab Emirates, saying they agreed to “full normalization of relations.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



When were UAE and Israel at war?

Fucks sake has a peace deal bet


P@triot said:


> *President Trump* has been absolutely _amazing_ despite the left attempting to undermine his every effort of putting America first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump to Sign Sweeping Executive Order to Reduce US Reliance on China
> 
> 
> In response to supply disruptions caused by the pandemic, President Donald Trump will sign an executive order in Ohio today to ensure essential medicines, medical supplies, and equipment are made in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



On day three of Presidency he cancelled TPP an that was the single biggest gift to China... Trump has made US the gimps of the world... Trump handed over the keys to China... 

It was such a US capitulation of power people thought Trump is either an idiot or on the take....


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* continues to restore constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> The order is intended to address what Trump administration officials say is a concern about the growth of the federal bureaucracy and about an increasing willingness by Congress to delegate policymaking authority to executive branch agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> So. Much. Winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Executive Order Aims to Rein in Bureaucracy’s Policymaking Role
> 
> 
> The executive order signed by Trump will primarily apply to career employees with substantive involvement in the bureaucracy's policymaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 405090
Click to expand...

/----/ What's your problem, Libtard. Hate accountability?


----------



## eddiew37

The fleecing of America
*Voters don’t need a definitive number to know that the rump family is fleecing taxpayers*

THE STATE DEPARTMENT has reported that it has about 450 pages  ( State Department signals it will keep most details of its spending at Trump’s properties hidden until after election ) of records detailing its spending at properties owned by President Trump. The public has a right to this information. The State Department, responding to a public records lawsuit brought by The Post, said in August it would try to produce 300 of the pages by Oct. 15.

Want to guess how many pages it actually coughed up that day? Two — that’s right, a paltry two pages. No explanation was provided and, in a further thumb in the eye to the public’s right to know, the State Department signaled it has no plans to release more until mid-November. That is, of course, after the election that will decide whether Mr. Trump gets another four years in office. The State Department’s stonewalling is part of an overall effort by the president and his administration to keep secret how much public money has gone to his businesses, again raising troubling questions of what Mr. Trump is hiding. It’s also a sign of how he is infecting the entire government with his contempt for the law and the public.
The repeated refusal by federal and Trump Organization officials to provide information about government spending benefiting Mr. Trump’s properties — and often underwriting the travel of his adult children — prompted The Post to undertake an effort, led by reporter David A. Fahrenthold, to compile its own tally by using Freedom of Information Act requests and a lawsuit to obtain receipts one at a time. So far, The Post has found more than $1.2 million in federal money paid to Mr. Trump’s company, largely for hotel rooms and other expenses for aides and Secret Service agents when Mr. Trump visits — which he does with frequency — his own properties.
The lawsuit filed by The Post in June alleged that the State Department had improperly withheld all records responsive to eight public record requests submitted over the previous three months. Under the law, federal agencies are required to respond to requests in 20 business days, followed by prompt delivery of documents. Of the 450 documents the State Department catalogued as responsive to The Post’s requests, it produced just two documents showing $8,316 paid to the Trump Organization’s Doonbeg golf club in Ireland for a visit of Trump’s daughter-in-law and campaign adviser Lara Trump. Redacted from the records was the rate per room the organization charged federal taxpayers. Good guess it wasn’t the bargain rate Mr. Trump’s son Eric Trump once claimed is all the organization charges the government.
The Post has asked the court to force the State Department to produce more documents — as it said it would do and as the law requires — before Election Day. Let’s hope the suit succeeds. In the meantime, voters don’t need a definitive number to figure out that Mr. Trump and his family are fleecing taxpayers.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ba2ba6-124a-11eb-bc10-40b25382f1be_story.html


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew37 said:


> The fleecing of America
> *Voters don’t need a definitive number to know that the rump family is fleecing taxpayers*
> 
> THE STATE DEPARTMENT has reported that it has about 450 pages  ( State Department signals it will keep most details of its spending at Trump’s properties hidden until after election ) of records detailing its spending at properties owned by President Trump. The public has a right to this information. The State Department, responding to a public records lawsuit brought by The Post, said in August it would try to produce 300 of the pages by Oct. 15.
> 
> Want to guess how many pages it actually coughed up that day? Two — that’s right, a paltry two pages. No explanation was provided and, in a further thumb in the eye to the public’s right to know, the State Department signaled it has no plans to release more until mid-November. That is, of course, after the election that will decide whether Mr. Trump gets another four years in office. The State Department’s stonewalling is part of an overall effort by the president and his administration to keep secret how much public money has gone to his businesses, again raising troubling questions of what Mr. Trump is hiding. It’s also a sign of how he is infecting the entire government with his contempt for the law and the public.
> The repeated refusal by federal and Trump Organization officials to provide information about government spending benefiting Mr. Trump’s properties — and often underwriting the travel of his adult children — prompted The Post to undertake an effort, led by reporter David A. Fahrenthold, to compile its own tally by using Freedom of Information Act requests and a lawsuit to obtain receipts one at a time. So far, The Post has found more than $1.2 million in federal money paid to Mr. Trump’s company, largely for hotel rooms and other expenses for aides and Secret Service agents when Mr. Trump visits — which he does with frequency — his own properties.
> The lawsuit filed by The Post in June alleged that the State Department had improperly withheld all records responsive to eight public record requests submitted over the previous three months. Under the law, federal agencies are required to respond to requests in 20 business days, followed by prompt delivery of documents. Of the 450 documents the State Department catalogued as responsive to The Post’s requests, it produced just two documents showing $8,316 paid to the Trump Organization’s Doonbeg golf club in Ireland for a visit of Trump’s daughter-in-law and campaign adviser Lara Trump. Redacted from the records was the rate per room the organization charged federal taxpayers. Good guess it wasn’t the bargain rate Mr. Trump’s son Eric Trump once claimed is all the organization charges the government.
> The Post has asked the court to force the State Department to produce more documents — as it said it would do and as the law requires — before Election Day. Let’s hope the suit succeeds. In the meantime, voters don’t need a definitive number to figure out that Mr. Trump and his family are fleecing taxpayers.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ba2ba6-124a-11eb-bc10-40b25382f1be_story.html


Fake News.

YES: The Corporate Takeover Of ‘Fact-Checking’ Is Just A Different Path To The Same Partisan Censorship, “Over the past several years, dressed up in official-sounding titles, the fact-checkers have allied themselves with some of the most powerful private companies to have ever existed — with quick results. One report, for example, finds that Facebook and Twitter have censored Trump 65 times, while not censoring former Vice President Joe Biden once. That’s no surprise: Senior leadership across all of the world’s biggest tech companies have made their anti-Trump bias known.” 

Trump's always outnumbered, yet, the Left/Fake News are always overmatched!


----------



## francoHFW

Zorro! said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fleecing of America
> *Voters don’t need a definitive number to know that the rump family is fleecing taxpayers*
> 
> THE STATE DEPARTMENT has reported that it has about 450 pages  ( State Department signals it will keep most details of its spending at Trump’s properties hidden until after election ) of records detailing its spending at properties owned by President Trump. The public has a right to this information. The State Department, responding to a public records lawsuit brought by The Post, said in August it would try to produce 300 of the pages by Oct. 15.
> 
> Want to guess how many pages it actually coughed up that day? Two — that’s right, a paltry two pages. No explanation was provided and, in a further thumb in the eye to the public’s right to know, the State Department signaled it has no plans to release more until mid-November. That is, of course, after the election that will decide whether Mr. Trump gets another four years in office. The State Department’s stonewalling is part of an overall effort by the president and his administration to keep secret how much public money has gone to his businesses, again raising troubling questions of what Mr. Trump is hiding. It’s also a sign of how he is infecting the entire government with his contempt for the law and the public.
> The repeated refusal by federal and Trump Organization officials to provide information about government spending benefiting Mr. Trump’s properties — and often underwriting the travel of his adult children — prompted The Post to undertake an effort, led by reporter David A. Fahrenthold, to compile its own tally by using Freedom of Information Act requests and a lawsuit to obtain receipts one at a time. So far, The Post has found more than $1.2 million in federal money paid to Mr. Trump’s company, largely for hotel rooms and other expenses for aides and Secret Service agents when Mr. Trump visits — which he does with frequency — his own properties.
> The lawsuit filed by The Post in June alleged that the State Department had improperly withheld all records responsive to eight public record requests submitted over the previous three months. Under the law, federal agencies are required to respond to requests in 20 business days, followed by prompt delivery of documents. Of the 450 documents the State Department catalogued as responsive to The Post’s requests, it produced just two documents showing $8,316 paid to the Trump Organization’s Doonbeg golf club in Ireland for a visit of Trump’s daughter-in-law and campaign adviser Lara Trump. Redacted from the records was the rate per room the organization charged federal taxpayers. Good guess it wasn’t the bargain rate Mr. Trump’s son Eric Trump once claimed is all the organization charges the government.
> The Post has asked the court to force the State Department to produce more documents — as it said it would do and as the law requires — before Election Day. Let’s hope the suit succeeds. In the meantime, voters don’t need a definitive number to figure out that Mr. Trump and his family are fleecing taxpayers.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ba2ba6-124a-11eb-bc10-40b25382f1be_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Fake News.
> 
> YES: The Corporate Takeover Of ‘Fact-Checking’ Is Just A Different Path To The Same Partisan Censorship, “Over the past several years, dressed up in official-sounding titles, the fact-checkers have allied themselves with some of the most powerful private companies to have ever existed — with quick results. One report, for example, finds that Facebook and Twitter have censored Trump 65 times, while not censoring former Vice President Joe Biden once. That’s no surprise: Senior leadership across all of the world’s biggest tech companies have made their anti-Trump bias known.”
> 
> Trump's always outnumbered, yet, the Left/Fake News are always overmatched!
Click to expand...

Every respected journalist in the world and all law enforcement agrees Fox Rush the GOP and Trump are lying scumbag swamp rats.... Change the channel for crying out loud. All of your hundreds of scandals and conspiracy theories against Democrats have been discredited totally but of course never retracted on your garbage propaganda machine..... Not to mention your incredible imaginary planet of misinformation. Trump's economy was no better than Obama's, we have a flat tax system if you count all taxes a huge giveaway to the rich, we have fallen totally behind the rest of the modern world the last 30 years of GOP incompetence and greed. We are the only modern country without a living wage healthcare daycare paid parental leave, cheap college and training, great infrastructure and vacations, an ID card to end illegal immigration like the 2010 Democratic immigration Bill started out with, and mainly without taxing the rich and giant corporations their fair share. All we have gotten out of that is the worst inequality and upward mobility ever in our history and anywhere in the modern world. Thanks scumbag GOP and Silly dupes like you....


----------



## Dogbiscuit

Sounds like just a few more legal steps until its approved, and soon the construction will start to carve out Trump on Mt. Rushmore.


----------



## dudmuck

Dogbiscuit said:


> Sounds like just a few more legal steps until its approved, and soon the construction will start to carve out Trump on Mt. Rushmore.


----------



## Dogbiscuit

dudmuck said:


> Dogbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like just a few more legal steps until its approved, and soon the construction will start to carve out Trump on Mt. Rushmore.
Click to expand...

Now rather than Trump, shouldnt Biden and Hunter be shown with these creeps, considering all the crimes theyve recently committed ?


----------



## P@triot

CowboyTed said:


> On day three of Presidency he cancelled TPP...


And the US has been _winning_ ever since!!

Record low unemployment for blacks
Record low unemployment for hispanics
Record low unemployment for women
Record highs in the market
Wages up across the US
Lower taxes
Energy independence
Facts matter. Take a seat, son.


----------



## P@triot

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ What's your problem, Libtard. Hate accountability?


They _really_ do (because it prevents the type of totalitarian power they desire)


----------



## Zorro!

eddiew37 said:


> The fleecing of America
> *Voters don’t need a definitive number to know that the rump family is fleecing taxpayers*
> 
> THE STATE DEPARTMENT has reported that it has about 450 pages  ( State Department signals it will keep most details of its spending at Trump’s properties hidden until after election ) of records detailing its spending at properties owned by President Trump. The public has a right to this information. The State Department, responding to a public records lawsuit brought by The Post, said in August it would try to produce 300 of the pages by Oct. 15.
> 
> Want to guess how many pages it actually coughed up that day? Two — that’s right, a paltry two pages. No explanation was provided and, in a further thumb in the eye to the public’s right to know, the State Department signaled it has no plans to release more until mid-November. That is, of course, after the election that will decide whether Mr. Trump gets another four years in office. The State Department’s stonewalling is part of an overall effort by the president and his administration to keep secret how much public money has gone to his businesses, again raising troubling questions of what Mr. Trump is hiding. It’s also a sign of how he is infecting the entire government with his contempt for the law and the public.
> The repeated refusal by federal and Trump Organization officials to provide information about government spending benefiting Mr. Trump’s properties — and often underwriting the travel of his adult children — prompted The Post to undertake an effort, led by reporter David A. Fahrenthold, to compile its own tally by using Freedom of Information Act requests and a lawsuit to obtain receipts one at a time. So far, The Post has found more than $1.2 million in federal money paid to Mr. Trump’s company, largely for hotel rooms and other expenses for aides and Secret Service agents when Mr. Trump visits — which he does with frequency — his own properties.
> The lawsuit filed by The Post in June alleged that the State Department had improperly withheld all records responsive to eight public record requests submitted over the previous three months. Under the law, federal agencies are required to respond to requests in 20 business days, followed by prompt delivery of documents. Of the 450 documents the State Department catalogued as responsive to The Post’s requests, it produced just two documents showing $8,316 paid to the Trump Organization’s Doonbeg golf club in Ireland for a visit of Trump’s daughter-in-law and campaign adviser Lara Trump. Redacted from the records was the rate per room the organization charged federal taxpayers. Good guess it wasn’t the bargain rate Mr. Trump’s son Eric Trump once claimed is all the organization charges the government.
> The Post has asked the court to force the State Department to produce more documents — as it said it would do and as the law requires — before Election Day. Let’s hope the suit succeeds. In the meantime, voters don’t need a definitive number to figure out that Mr. Trump and his family are fleecing taxpayers.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ba2ba6-124a-11eb-bc10-40b25382f1be_story.html


Fake News.  Trump's awesome.  I think the Biden Crime Family Boss, Joe Biden, might come up a bit short this election and that the Glorious Era of Trump just might go on for another term. 

So, we will have gone from Democrat to Populist.  Probably we should go with a Republican in 2024.


----------



## P@triot

Just when you think *President Trump* couldn't possibly be any more amazing, he says "hold my ice-water". He just added a _fourth_ historic peace agreement over a 72-day period.

Israel - Sudan peace agreement
Israel - UAE peace agreement
Israel - Bahrain peace agreement
Serbia - Kosovo economic normalization agreement


----------



## eddiew37

The moron said we can see the light at the end of the tunnel   AH doesn't know it's another train coming right at us


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*!!! Yet _another_ economic record!








						US economy tops projections, posts largest-ever GDP increase in third quarter just days before the election
					

Will it boost the Trump campaign?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*!!!








						Under Trump, Americans Have Seen Their Best Wage Growth In 40 Years
					

More than any other president in 40 years, Donald Trump has benefited working-class Americans, especially African Americans.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump, Americans Have Seen Their Best Wage Growth In 40 Years
> 
> 
> More than any other president in 40 years, Donald Trump has benefited working-class Americans, especially African Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com


LOLOLOL 

A one-term president with 1% GDP and leaving office with fewer jobs than when they started is only the "greatest president" to brain-dead cock holsters. That about sums up your life, Buttplug.


----------



## Slyhunter

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump, Americans Have Seen Their Best Wage Growth In 40 Years
> 
> 
> More than any other president in 40 years, Donald Trump has benefited working-class Americans, especially African Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> A one-term president with 1% GDP and leaving office with fewer jobs than when they started is only the "greatest president" to brain-dead cock holsters. That about sums up your life, Buttplug.
Click to expand...

um, US GDP surged a record 33% in the 3rd quarter as the economy reopened, roughly double the next-biggest jump
*US GDP surged a record 33% in the 3rd quarter as the economy reopened, roughly double the next-biggest jump*


----------



## Faun

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Trump, Americans Have Seen Their Best Wage Growth In 40 Years
> 
> 
> More than any other president in 40 years, Donald Trump has benefited working-class Americans, especially African Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> A one-term president with 1% GDP and leaving office with fewer jobs than when they started is only the "greatest president" to brain-dead cock holsters. That about sums up your life, Buttplug.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um, US GDP surged a record 33% in the 3rd quarter as the economy reopened, roughly double the next-biggest jump
> *US GDP surged a record 33% in the 3rd quarter as the economy reopened, roughly double the next-biggest jump*
Click to expand...

LOL

Dumbfuck, GDP during Impeached Trump's term is 1%.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*!!! Four years of the most incredible economy the US has _ever_ seen.

The Dumbocrats WANT you unemployed, deep in debt, and beholden to government for every basic need. That keeps them in power.








						The American Consumer Is Flush With Cash After Paying Down Debt
					

(Bloomberg) -- Eight months into the pandemic, Americans’ household finances are in the best shape in decades.It’s a seemingly incongruous thought, what with the widespread business lockdowns earlier in the year and coinciding surge in unemployment -- and it certainly doesn’t apply to all...




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> LOL  Dumbfuck, GDP during Impeached Trump's term is 1%


Bwahahahaha!!! Faun over Men is so scared that he's not going to get his welfare if the Republicans are in charge, that he'll make up the most insane shit. 

Here are the *facts*:

Record low unemployment in the African-American community
Record low unemployment in the latino community
Record low unemployment for women
Record market highs
Wages up across the U.S. (highest increase among low income workers)
Taxes lowered
Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
Relax, Welfare Queen. Your checks still coming. You'll still be allowed to fleece the American people just because you're a lazy, useless piece of shit. Breathe.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Dumbfuck, GDP during Impeached Trump's term is 1%
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha!!! Pogo the Homo is so scared that he's not going to get his welfare if the Republicans are in charge, that he'll make up the most insane shit.
> 
> Here are the *facts*:
> 
> Record low unemployment in the African-American community
> Record low unemployment in the latino community
> Record low unemployment for women
> Record market highs
> Wages up across the U.S. (highest increase among low income workers)
> Taxes lowered
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> Relax, Welfare Queen. Your checks still coming. You'll still be allowed to fleece the American people just because you're a lazy, useless piece of shit. Breathe.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Are you still calling a one-term president, "the greatest of all time?"


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> A one-term president...


Wait...a "one-term president"? Who wants to tell Faun over Men? 

This is the _official_ election map as it stands right now, gay boi


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Dumbfuck, GDP during Impeached Trump's term is 1%
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha!!! Faun over Men is so scared that he's not going to get his welfare if the Republicans are in charge, that he'll make up the most insane shit.
> 
> Here are the *facts*:
> 
> Record low unemployment in the African-American community
> Record low unemployment in the latino community
> Record low unemployment for women
> Record market highs
> Wages up across the U.S. (highest increase among low income workers)
> Taxes lowered
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the U.S.
> Relax, Welfare Queen. Your checks still coming. You'll still be allowed to fleece the American people just because you're a lazy, useless piece of shit. Breathe.
Click to expand...






sure, keep telling yourself that.

And, you know the stock market isnt the economy.
stock market only shows the emotions of the wealthy.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> And, you know the stock market isnt the economy. stock market only shows the emotions of the wealthy.


----------



## xyz

I bet most of the people who consider Trump the greatest president also consider Jefferson Davis as the second best.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, President Trump. The 21st century will *not* see a better president than you.


> He has moved the debate, in both parties, from free trade, totally unfettered, to managed, or fair, trade. *He has put America first, just as he said he would*," the board wrote.











						Top swing-state newspaper hasn't endorsed Republican in almost 50 years — but is backing Trump now
					

'This newspaper has not supported a Republican for president since 1972'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, President Trump. The 21st century will *not* see a better president than you.












						Top swing-state newspaper hasn't endorsed Republican in almost 50 years — but is backing Trump now
					

'This newspaper has not supported a Republican for president since 1972'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.








						Beijing Manipulated Wall Street to Steer US Policy, Until Trump Became President: Chinese Professor
					

The Chinese communist regime exerted influence over the United States for decades through its “old friends” in Wall ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Manipulated Wall Street to Steer US Policy, Until Trump Became President: Chinese Professor
> 
> 
> The Chinese communist regime exerted influence over the United States for decades through its “old friends” in Wall ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


LOLOL 

He's a one-term president who gave us 1% GDP growth over 4 years, will leave office with fewer jobs than when he started, and had to be removed from office kicking and screaming. He's on par with Jimmy Carter. Except Carter did better with the economy.


----------



## Faun

*Total Jobs Gained*

D-Clinton ................ 22,904,000
R-Reagan ................ 16,128,000
D-Johnson .............. 12,184,000
D-Obama ................ 11,572,000
D-Carter .................. 10,343,000
D-Truman .................. 5,465,000
R-Nixon ...................... 9,180,000
D-Kennedy ................ 3,572,000
R-Eisenhower ........... 3,539,000
R-Bush Sr. .................. 2,633,000
R-Ford ......................... 2,071,000
R-Bush Jr. ................... 1,357,000
R-Trump ................... -2,998,000

*Annual Jobs Gained*

D-Clinton .................... 2,863,000
D-Carter ....................... 2,585,750
D-Johnson .................. 2,358,194
R-Reagan ..................... 2,016,000
R-Nixon ........................ 1,644,179
D-Obama ..................... 1,446,500
D-Kennedy .................. 1,260,706
D-Truman .................... 1,093,000
R-Ford .............................. 856,966
R-Bush Sr. ....................... 658,250
R-Eisenhower ................ 442,375
R-Bush Jr. ........................ 169,625
R-Trump ......................... -749,500

*Shift in Unemployment Rate*

D-Truman ................................. -0.5
D-Obama ................................. -3.1
D-Clinton ................................. -3.1
D-Johnson .............................. -2.3
R-Reagan ................................ -2.1
D-Kennedy ............................. -0.9
D-Carter .................................... 0.0
R-Bush Sr. .............................. +1.9
R-Trump ................................. +2.0
R-Ford ..................................... +2.0
R-Nixon ................................... +2.1
R-Bush Jr. ................................ +3.6
R-Eisenhower ........................ +3.7


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Manipulated Wall Street to Steer US Policy, Until Trump Became President: Chinese Professor
> 
> 
> The Chinese communist regime exerted influence over the United States for decades through its “old friends” in Wall ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> He's a one-term president who gave us 1% GDP growth over 4 years, will leave office with fewer jobs than when he started, and had to be removed from office kicking and screaming. He's on par with Jimmy Carter. Except Carter did better with the economy.
Click to expand...


Lying to yourself helps you sleep nights?  I'm betting it doesn't.


----------



## Faun

*Annualized Real GDP Growth*

D-Kennedy................................. 5.5
D-Johnson.................................. 5.0
D-Truman.................................... 4.7
D-Clinton.................................... 3.8
D-Reagan.................................... 3.6
D-Carter....................................... 3.2
R-Ford........................................... 2.9
R-Nixon........................................ 2.7
R-Eisenhower............................. 2.5
R-Bush41..................................... 2.2
D-Obama.................................... 1.9
R-Bush43..................................... 1.8
R-Trump....................................... 1.0


----------



## Faun

WTH_Progs? said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Manipulated Wall Street to Steer US Policy, Until Trump Became President: Chinese Professor
> 
> 
> The Chinese communist regime exerted influence over the United States for decades through its “old friends” in Wall ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> He's a one-term president who gave us 1% GDP growth over 4 years, will leave office with fewer jobs than when he started, and had to be removed from office kicking and screaming. He's on par with Jimmy Carter. Except Carter did better with the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to yourself helps you sleep nights?  I'm betting it doesn't.
Click to expand...

Ain't no lie ... see posts *#2123* and *#2125* for proof.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Faun said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Manipulated Wall Street to Steer US Policy, Until Trump Became President: Chinese Professor
> 
> 
> The Chinese communist regime exerted influence over the United States for decades through its “old friends” in Wall ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> He's a one-term president who gave us 1% GDP growth over 4 years, will leave office with fewer jobs than when he started, and had to be removed from office kicking and screaming. He's on par with Jimmy Carter. Except Carter did better with the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to yourself helps you sleep nights?  I'm betting it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't no lie ... see posts *#2123* and *#2125* for proof.
Click to expand...


No dumb fuck, you're a liar.  It was PROG-view that sunk the economy, at best it was COVID.  You need to blame Trump because you're a scumsuck & surely intellectually dishonest, am I wrong?


----------



## Faun

WTH_Progs? said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Manipulated Wall Street to Steer US Policy, Until Trump Became President: Chinese Professor
> 
> 
> The Chinese communist regime exerted influence over the United States for decades through its “old friends” in Wall ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> He's a one-term president who gave us 1% GDP growth over 4 years, will leave office with fewer jobs than when he started, and had to be removed from office kicking and screaming. He's on par with Jimmy Carter. Except Carter did better with the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to yourself helps you sleep nights?  I'm betting it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't no lie ... see posts *#2123* and *#2125* for proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dumb fuck, you're a liar.  It was PROG-view that sunk the economy, at best it was COVID.  You need to blame Trump because you're a scumsuck & surely intellectually dishonest, am I wrong?
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

You poor, moron, excuses are not going to change those numbers or make them fall under any other president.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Faun said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Manipulated Wall Street to Steer US Policy, Until Trump Became President: Chinese Professor
> 
> 
> The Chinese communist regime exerted influence over the United States for decades through its “old friends” in Wall ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> He's a one-term president who gave us 1% GDP growth over 4 years, will leave office with fewer jobs than when he started, and had to be removed from office kicking and screaming. He's on par with Jimmy Carter. Except Carter did better with the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to yourself helps you sleep nights?  I'm betting it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't no lie ... see posts *#2123* and *#2125* for proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dumb fuck, you're a liar.  It was PROG-view that sunk the economy, at best it was COVID.  You need to blame Trump because you're a scumsuck & surely intellectually dishonest, am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You poor, moron, excuses are not going to change those numbers or make them fall under any other president.
Click to expand...


Excuses?  I said you were intellectually dishonest right.  You know it's true too.  

You're not even a decent troll.


----------



## Faun

WTH_Progs? said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Manipulated Wall Street to Steer US Policy, Until Trump Became President: Chinese Professor
> 
> 
> The Chinese communist regime exerted influence over the United States for decades through its “old friends” in Wall ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> He's a one-term president who gave us 1% GDP growth over 4 years, will leave office with fewer jobs than when he started, and had to be removed from office kicking and screaming. He's on par with Jimmy Carter. Except Carter did better with the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to yourself helps you sleep nights?  I'm betting it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't no lie ... see posts *#2123* and *#2125* for proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dumb fuck, you're a liar.  It was PROG-view that sunk the economy, at best it was COVID.  You need to blame Trump because you're a scumsuck & surely intellectually dishonest, am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> You poor, moron, excuses are not going to change those numbers or make them fall under any other president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuses?  I said you were intellectually dishonest right.  You know it's true too.
> 
> You're not even a decent troll.
Click to expand...

Yup, excuses...

_"It was PROG-view that sunk the economy, at best it was COVID."_​
... you should explain to the OP that Impeached Trump is the greatest president as long as you make up excuses for him.


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> ... you should explain to the OP that Impeached Trump is the greatest president as long as you make up excuses for him.


Here are some *facts* for Faun Over Men (who _hates_ facts)...

▪️Record low unemployment for African-Americans
▪️Record low unemployment for Latinos
▪️Record low unemployment for Asian-Americans
▪️Record low unemployment for women
▪️Record highs in the market
▪️Lower taxes
▪️Wages up across the US
▪️Energy independence
▪️Secured borders
▪️Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US
▪️Restored constitutional government
▪️Not a single war during his term
▪️Brokered FOUR historic peace agreements

All of which equals *unprecedented* *prosperity*. If Barack Obama had accomplished even two of those things, you’d never take his dick out of your mouth. You worship that failure as it is, despite accomplishing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... you should explain to the OP that Impeached Trump is the greatest president as long as you make up excuses for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some *facts* for Faun Over Men (who _hates_ facts)...
> 
> ▪Record low unemployment for African-Americans
> ▪Record low unemployment for Latinos
> ▪Record low unemployment for Asian-Americans
> ▪Record low unemployment for women
> ▪Record highs in the market
> ▪Lower taxes
> ▪Wages up across the US
> ▪Energy independence
> ▪Secured borders
> ▪Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US
> ▪Restored constitutional government
> ▪Not a single war during his term
> ▪Brokered FOUR historic peace agreements
> 
> All of which equals *unprecedented* *prosperity*. If Barack Obama had accomplished even two of those things, you’d never take his dick out of your mouth. You worship that failure as it is, despite accomplishing absolutely nothing.
Click to expand...

*"Record low unemployment for African-Americans"*

LOL

Yeah, ButtPlug, Impeached Trump did that without getting that unemployment rate barely above the previous record of 7% and dropping after it was almost 17% following Bush's Great Recession.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...



lol...


----------



## P@triot

Faun said:


> ... you should explain to the OP that Impeached Trump is the greatest president as long as you make up excuses for him.


Here are some *facts* for Faun Over Men (who _hates_ facts)...


> Members of the Project 21 black leadership network credited the Trump Administration for policies that have brought back jobs – particularly in black communities – after businesses were devastated earlier this year by COVID-19 lockdowns.











						Black Activists Praise Employment Boom That Defies COVID-19 Challenges
					

Trump Free-Market Policies Are Credited for “Stunning” Economic Recovery Washington, D.C. – The latest federal employment report revealed yet another month of recovery for the American workforce. Members of the Project 21 black leadership network credited the Trump Administration for policies that




					nationalcenter.org


----------



## Thetcard

When god gave us trump we knew there was a higher power.. thank you lord for saving us! Trump 2020
Trump won


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... you should explain to the OP that Impeached Trump is the greatest president as long as you make up excuses for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some *facts* for Faun Over Men (who _hates_ facts)...
> 
> 
> 
> Members of the Project 21 black leadership network credited the Trump Administration for policies that have brought back jobs – particularly in black communities – after businesses were devastated earlier this year by COVID-19 lockdowns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Activists Praise Employment Boom That Defies COVID-19 Challenges
> 
> 
> Trump Free-Market Policies Are Credited for “Stunning” Economic Recovery Washington, D.C. – The latest federal employment report revealed yet another month of recovery for the American workforce. Members of the Project 21 black leadership network credited the Trump Administration for policies that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalcenter.org
Click to expand...

Again, Buttplug, Obama had already lowered black unemployment from 16.8% to 7.5%, a *9.3* point drop, for Trump. And the trend was still dropping when Trump became president.  Trump only had to keep that trend going another *0.6* points to break the all-time record of 7.0%.


----------



## P@triot

When you act _strictly_ in accordance with the US Constitution, it is much harder for the other side to destroy what you've accomplished.


> But here’s the beauty of Trump’s legacy: We now have courts at every level dominated by constitutionalists who will be more than happy to respond when the Biden administration oversteps its authority.


President Trump refrained from using Executive Orders illegally like Barack MaObama did. He did things the right way. And with Republicans making gains in the House and maintaining the Senate, Joe Biden _should_ be largely impotent.








						Policy Gains Under Trump Will Be Hard for Biden to Undo
					

The roots of Trump administration policy run deep, and pulling them up will be a long, difficult slog—if the Democrat can manage it at all.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> When you act _strictly_ in accordance with the US Constitution, it is much harder for the other side to destroy what you've accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> But here’s the beauty of Trump’s legacy: We now have courts at every level dominated by constitutionalists who will be more than happy to respond when the Biden administration oversteps its authority.
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump refrained from using Executive Orders illegally like Barack MaObama did. He did things the right way. And with Republicans making gains in the House and maintaining the Senate, Joe Biden _should_ be largely impotent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policy Gains Under Trump Will Be Hard for Biden to Undo
> 
> 
> The roots of Trump administration policy run deep, and pulling them up will be a long, difficult slog—if the Democrat can manage it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
Click to expand...

LOL

Yet another moronic post from Buttplug. In reality, Impeached Trump signed 195 executive orders in less than 4 years compared to Obama, who signed only 147 in his first term and a total of 276 in 8 years

*Average Per Year:*

Obama: 34.5
Trump: 51.0​


----------



## initforme

Wake me when we ever get even a decent president.  So far, nothing.


----------



## alpine

the best part of his incompetent 4 years was calling the virus less dangerous than the common flu and later being hospitalized by it... 

weak...


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.








						White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
					

The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Lesh

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


And there was have the cultists speaking


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


Worst. President. Ever.


----------



## ChemEngineer

alpine said:


> the best part of his incompetent 4 years was calling the virus less dangerous than the common flu and later being hospitalized by it...
> 
> weak...



The "best" part of Joe Biden is the Laptop From Hell, showing how he raised his OWN SON, to :
1.  Smoke crack cocaine,
2.  Take illegal graft from foreign countries for favors from his daddy,
3.  Film himself naked with whores in Los Angeles,
4.  Be so stupid as to not pay for his laptop repairs, so that his insane videos could be posted all over the world, to the great pride of Slow Joe Biden.

Then there is Barack Obama, also an admitted crack smoker and homosexual, telling staff, "Never underestimate Joe's ability to **** everything up."






						BarackObamaisms
					






					BarackObamaisms.blogspot.com
				












						Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
					






					Bidenisms.blogspot.com
				





Slow Joe even picked a whore to be his Veep.  She slept her way into power with California Liberal Willie Brown, another proud Democrat shyster who was, by the way, married to some other woman.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



Americans now know what happens when they elect a carnival barker like Trump, so if thats what impresses you, then yes you ain't ever seeing that crazy shit again.


----------



## AntonToo

ChemEngineer said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> the best part of his incompetent 4 years was calling the virus less dangerous than the common flu and later being hospitalized by it...
> 
> weak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "best" part of Joe Biden is the Laptop From Hell, showing how he raised his OWN SON, to :
> 1.  Smoke crack cocaine,
> 2.  Take illegal graft from foreign countries for favors from his daddy,
> 3.  Film himself naked with whores in Los Angeles,
> 4.  Be so stupid as to not pay for his laptop repairs, so that his insane videos could be posted all over the world, to the great pride of Slow Joe Biden.
> 
> Then there is Barack Obama, also an admitted crack smoker and homosexual, telling staff, "Never underestimate Joe's ability to **** everything up."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarackObamaisms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarackObamaisms.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bidenisms.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow Joe even picked a whore to be his Veep.  She slept her way into power with California Liberal Willie Brown, another proud Democrat shyster who was, by the way, married to some other woman.
Click to expand...


Oh man, I cant wait to hear your many opinions on Trump, his many convicted associates, all the people he fucked over in his bussinesses, all the fucks dolls he was paying off and all the pussy he was grabbing...and thats before we get into his 1 term clownshow presidency filled with failures, criminal investigations and impeachments.


----------



## Snouter

Someone who says "carnival barker" is delusional and brainwashed and loves Fake News MSNBC Chris Matthews and Donny Douche and even Fake News CNN.  It has been what 80 years since there were carnival barkers?


----------



## AntonToo

Snouter said:


> Someone who says "carnival barker" is delusional and brainwashed and loves Fake News MSNBC Chris Matthews and Donny Douche and even Fake News CNN.  It has been what 80 years since there were carnival barkers?



Thats really ironic coming from one of the most insane posters on this message board.


----------



## XponentialChaos

LoL


----------



## Camp

President Biden and his crew will be on a blitz trashing and canceling Trump's legacy and damage, or what his cult calls "accomplishments".


----------



## LoneLaugher

Twenty-nine percent because he's a shitty president.


----------



## Mac1958

otto105 said:


> Worst. President. Ever.


It's almost over.  Obviously its effects aren't going away for a while, but at least it's almost over.

Another Republican mess to clean up.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


LOLOL 

Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.

You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Mac1958 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worst. President. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost over.  Obviously its effects aren't going away for a while, but at least it's almost over.
> 
> Another Republican mess to clean up.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Explain how these accomplishments are messes. 








						MAGAPILL
					

President Donald J. Trump’s accomplishment list.




					www.magapill.com


----------



## citygator

Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
Click to expand...



You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?

You are pathetic and weak.


----------



## Correll

citygator said:


> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.




Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.


YOU WAKE UP.


----------



## surada

WTH_Progs? said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Manipulated Wall Street to Steer US Policy, Until Trump Became President: Chinese Professor
> 
> 
> The Chinese communist regime exerted influence over the United States for decades through its “old friends” in Wall ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> He's a one-term president who gave us 1% GDP growth over 4 years, will leave office with fewer jobs than when he started, and had to be removed from office kicking and screaming. He's on par with Jimmy Carter. Except Carter did better with the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to yourself helps you sleep nights?  I'm betting it doesn't.
Click to expand...


Lying to himself is what Trump has done for 50 years.

Accepting a pardon is an admission of guilt .


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
Click to expand...


The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.


----------



## surada

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Manipulated Wall Street to Steer US Policy, Until Trump Became President: Chinese Professor
> 
> 
> The Chinese communist regime exerted influence over the United States for decades through its “old friends” in Wall ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> He's a one-term president who gave us 1% GDP growth over 4 years, will leave office with fewer jobs than when he started, and had to be removed from office kicking and screaming. He's on par with Jimmy Carter. Except Carter did better with the economy.
Click to expand...


Carter had 50 IQ points on Trump and good manners.


----------



## citygator

Correll said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
Click to expand...

Side? I’m American, what other side is there?  Oh, a different POV on minimum wage is a side now?  Uh, ok. Maybe you should look at the programming you are receiving with and without the glasses.


----------



## The Banker

Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.

Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.

If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.

The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.


----------



## Mac1958

Donald Trump is leaving America in a bigger mess than George W Bush did.

And his sheep STILL think he was a great President.

This is a true group psychosis. A sickness.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
Click to expand...



My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years. 

YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.


My point stands.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
Click to expand...

What "you people" and what "war"?


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
Click to expand...


You still don't know what Fascist is, do you? God, you are impossibly dense. .. and FYI .. I have no interest in BLM or Antifa.


----------



## Mac1958

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "you people" and what "war"?
Click to expand...

They're at "war" and the rest of us are not.

Funny, we said the same thing after 9/11.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> Donald Trump is leaving America in a bigger mess than George W Bush did.
> 
> And his sheep STILL think he was a great President.
> 
> This is a true group psychosis. A sickness.


His drop in approval over the past couple of weeks is certainly interesting though. Apparently there IS a line for some Republicans. The rest is what you see here, the seeds and stems of his support.


----------



## Mac1958

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is leaving America in a bigger mess than George W Bush did.
> 
> And his sheep STILL think he was a great President.
> 
> This is a true group psychosis. A sickness.
> 
> 
> 
> His drop in approval over the past couple of weeks is certainly interesting though. Apparently there IS a line for some Republicans. The rest is what you see here, the seeds and stems of his support.
Click to expand...

It's certainly good to see, but even at 30%, this level of support is disturbing.


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
Click to expand...

After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.

The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.

If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.

Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.


----------



## Correll

citygator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Side? I’m American, what other side is there?  Oh, a different POV on minimum wage is a side now?  Uh, ok. Maybe you should look at the programming you are receiving with and without the glasses.
> 
> 
> View attachment 444172
Click to expand...




You want Americans to be "one side"?

Then you are doing it wrong. 


Cause, every day, you people are convincing me, that you are my enemy.


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.




Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is leaving America in a bigger mess than George W Bush did.
> 
> And his sheep STILL think he was a great President.
> 
> This is a true group psychosis. A sickness.
> 
> 
> 
> His drop in approval over the past couple of weeks is certainly interesting though. Apparently there IS a line for some Republicans. The rest is what you see here, the seeds and stems of his support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly good to see, but even at 30%, this level of support is disturbing.
Click to expand...

I'm hoping that once the depth of Trump's malfeasance becomes known, that number will drop too. Bush's approval has gone steadily up since he left office. I don't think Trump will enjoy the same "absence makes the heart grow fonder" post presidency increase. We shall see.


----------



## Mac1958

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is leaving America in a bigger mess than George W Bush did.
> 
> And his sheep STILL think he was a great President.
> 
> This is a true group psychosis. A sickness.
> 
> 
> 
> His drop in approval over the past couple of weeks is certainly interesting though. Apparently there IS a line for some Republicans. The rest is what you see here, the seeds and stems of his support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly good to see, but even at 30%, this level of support is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping that once the depth of Trump's malfeasance becomes known, that number will drop too. Bush's approval has gone steadily up since he left office. I don't think Trump will enjoy the same "absence makes the heart grow fonder" post presidency increase. We shall see.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've been thinking about that.  There's a decent chance that much will come out after everyone is fully separated from this person.

Quite an administration.  Convictions, jail sentences, and talk of "pre-emptive pardons".  Wow.  Impressive.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "you people" and what "war"?
Click to expand...



Don't play stupid. YOu want to downplay the actions of you libs or the conflict that you have started, then make your case and I will address it seriously and honestly.

You play stupid games, I'll call you on your bullshit.


----------



## surada

Mac1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is leaving America in a bigger mess than George W Bush did.
> 
> And his sheep STILL think he was a great President.
> 
> This is a true group psychosis. A sickness.
> 
> 
> 
> His drop in approval over the past couple of weeks is certainly interesting though. Apparently there IS a line for some Republicans. The rest is what you see here, the seeds and stems of his support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly good to see, but even at 30%, this level of support is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping that once the depth of Trump's malfeasance becomes known, that number will drop too. Bush's approval has gone steadily up since he left office. I don't think Trump will enjoy the same "absence makes the heart grow fonder" post presidency increase. We shall see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I've been thinking about that.  There's a decent chance that much will come out after everyone is fully separated from this person.
> 
> Quite an administration.  Convictions, jail sentences, and talk of "pre-emptive pardons".  Wow.  Impressive.
Click to expand...


Accepting a pardon is an admission of guilt.


----------



## Mac1958

surada said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is leaving America in a bigger mess than George W Bush did.
> 
> And his sheep STILL think he was a great President.
> 
> This is a true group psychosis. A sickness.
> 
> 
> 
> His drop in approval over the past couple of weeks is certainly interesting though. Apparently there IS a line for some Republicans. The rest is what you see here, the seeds and stems of his support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly good to see, but even at 30%, this level of support is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping that once the depth of Trump's malfeasance becomes known, that number will drop too. Bush's approval has gone steadily up since he left office. I don't think Trump will enjoy the same "absence makes the heart grow fonder" post presidency increase. We shall see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I've been thinking about that.  There's a decent chance that much will come out after everyone is fully separated from this person.
> 
> Quite an administration.  Convictions, jail sentences, and talk of "pre-emptive pardons".  Wow.  Impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Accepting a pardon is an admission of guilt.
Click to expand...

We'll see.  These people may have to make that choice.  Shame is better than jail.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't know what Fascist is, do you? God, you are impossibly dense. .. and FYI .. I have no interest in BLM or Antifa.
Click to expand...




I know what the brownshirts were, and I can see how Antifa and BLM are using their tactics. 


You have no interest in the fact that the political party that just won the election, is using violent mobs in the streets, backed by government power, as part of their political campaigns now?


Cool. I can see future historians using you as a GOLD MINE, as they write about the Fall of our civilization.


----------



## citygator

Correll said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Side? I’m American, what other side is there?  Oh, a different POV on minimum wage is a side now?  Uh, ok. Maybe you should look at the programming you are receiving with and without the glasses.
> 
> 
> View attachment 444172
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want Americans to be "one side"?
> 
> Then you are doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> Cause, every day, you people are convincing me, that you are my enemy.
Click to expand...

Is it really us, or is it your sources? I’m 100% Democrat. I have no interest in controlling you or want your small pile of stuff. If you lift your head out of the commentary and engage in the actual platform there is very little you’re gonna freak out about. Sure, would you rather pay 18% tax and not 24% if you are making $400k, sure. But is that an American dooming control freak slide into communism move?  No it isnt.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "you people" and what "war"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're at "war" and the rest of us are not.
> 
> Funny, we said the same thing after 9/11.
Click to expand...



I guess two years of violent mobs in the streets, didn't bother you, cause they were not aimed at you.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "you people" and what "war"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play stupid. YOu want to downplay the actions of you libs or the conflict that you have started, then make your case and I will address it seriously and honestly.
> 
> You play stupid games, I'll call you on your bullshit.
Click to expand...

I'm not the one making ridiculous assertions about a "war". 

"Libs" haven't started a conflict, only reacted to it. Some reacted badly to unarmed black people being shot by police, but most reacted with peaceful protest and calls for reform.

Trump supporters believing a lie stormed the capitol intent on killing lawmakers. Yeah same/same.


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't know what Fascist is, do you? God, you are impossibly dense. .. and FYI .. I have no interest in BLM or Antifa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the brownshirts were, and I can see how Antifa and BLM are using their tactics.
> 
> 
> You have no interest in the fact that the political party that just won the election, is using violent mobs in the streets, backed by government power, as part of their political campaigns now?
> 
> 
> Cool. I can see future historians using you as a GOLD MINE, as they write about the Fall of our civilization.
Click to expand...


Violent mobs? Do you ever stop lying? Protesting police brutality or Fascism is legal.. Vandals and looters are supposed to be arrested.


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "you people" and what "war"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're at "war" and the rest of us are not.
> 
> Funny, we said the same thing after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess two years of violent mobs in the streets, didn't bother you, cause they were not aimed at you.
Click to expand...


I can't believe Trump never held a summit with BLM about police brutality. He threw out the Taskforce for 21st Century Policing and encouraged police strong arm tactics.


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
Click to expand...

Yes.

If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.

Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.

You should be in Gitmo.


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
Click to expand...



Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.


Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.


----------



## Correll

citygator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Side? I’m American, what other side is there?  Oh, a different POV on minimum wage is a side now?  Uh, ok. Maybe you should look at the programming you are receiving with and without the glasses.
> 
> 
> View attachment 444172
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want Americans to be "one side"?
> 
> Then you are doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> Cause, every day, you people are convincing me, that you are my enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it really us, or is it your sources? I’m 100% Democrat. I have no interest in controlling you or want your small pile of stuff. If you lift your head out of the commentary and engage in the actual platform there is very little you’re gonna freak out about. Sure, would you rather pay 18% tax and not 24% if you are making $400k, sure. But is that an American dooming control freak slide into communism move?  No it isnt.
Click to expand...



It is really you. 

At this point, it is a matter of identity. .Your side has made it clear that the very idea of my side having a turn, is completely taboo.


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
Click to expand...



THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building. 


Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.


How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?


Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "you people" and what "war"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't play stupid. YOu want to downplay the actions of you libs or the conflict that you have started, then make your case and I will address it seriously and honestly.
> 
> You play stupid games, I'll call you on your bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one making ridiculous assertions about a "war".
> 
> "Libs" haven't started a conflict, only reacted to it. Some reacted badly to unarmed black people being shot by police, but most reacted with peaceful protest and calls for reform.
> 
> Trump supporters believing a lie stormed the capitol intent on killing lawmakers. Yeah same/same.
Click to expand...



Trump won the election in 2016, and your side declared a Resistance. 

From FBI agents falsifying warrants and evidence, to antifa thugs killing people in the streets, that was the next four years.


That bit where you say, "unarmed black people", to justify your side's riots?


That might help inside your mind. To the other side, that is just a double standard that justifies anger and pushback. 


Do you want this to continue to get worse, or do you want it to get better?


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building.
> 
> 
> Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.
> 
> 
> How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?
> 
> 
> Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?
Click to expand...

You have enabled total failure and the destruction of America.  You have blood and failure on your hands.  You have proven yourself too stupid to share the resources provided by America.  You personally have contributed to the destruction of America by supporting the 2 worst presidents in American history.

If you voted for Bush and Trump you need to be held responsible for that.  You should be thrown in Gitmo and stricken of all rights and money to pay for the damage you have done to America.

There is nothing you can say. Nothing you can cry about.  Bush and Trump have been a complete and total miserable failure and their supporters/enablers need to be held accountable for this total failure.

Shame on you.  Shame on the pathetic GOP.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't know what Fascist is, do you? God, you are impossibly dense. .. and FYI .. I have no interest in BLM or Antifa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the brownshirts were, and I can see how Antifa and BLM are using their tactics.
> 
> 
> You have no interest in the fact that the political party that just won the election, is using violent mobs in the streets, backed by government power, as part of their political campaigns now?
> 
> 
> Cool. I can see future historians using you as a GOLD MINE, as they write about the Fall of our civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Violent mobs? Do you ever stop lying? Protesting police brutality or Fascism is legal.. Vandals and looters are supposed to be arrested.
Click to expand...



Yes, violent mobs. 


Vandals and looters are supposed to be arrested. YOur side generally did not do that, over the last 4 years. 

They sided with the vandals and looters.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "you people" and what "war"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're at "war" and the rest of us are not.
> 
> Funny, we said the same thing after 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess two years of violent mobs in the streets, didn't bother you, cause they were not aimed at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe Trump never held a summit with BLM about police brutality. He threw out the Taskforce for 21st Century Policing and encouraged police strong arm tactics.
Click to expand...



1. Do you expect Biden to make it better?

2. How?

3. I promise you that everything he does, will make it worse.


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building.
> 
> 
> Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.
> 
> 
> How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?
> 
> 
> Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have enabled total failure and the destruction of America.  You have blood and failure on your hands.  You have proven yourself too stupid to share the resources provided by America.  You personally have contributed to the destruction of America by supporting the 2 worst presidents in American history.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you need to be held responsible for that.  You should be thrown in Gitmo and stricken of all rights and money to pay for the damage you have done to America.
> 
> There is nothing you can say. Nothing you can cry about.  Bush and Trump have been a complete and total miserable failure and their supporters/enablers need to be held accountable for this total failure.
> 
> Shame on you.  Shame on the pathetic GOP.
Click to expand...



How many of the 70 million people that voted for Trump and Bush, do you want to see in prison and for how long?

YOu can't really imprison that many people.


You could marginalize them in society, to deprive them of a voice or a life. That is what you really want to do right?

just arrrest those that dare to speak out. 

How many do you see dying in prison?


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building.
> 
> 
> Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.
> 
> 
> How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?
> 
> 
> Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have enabled total failure and the destruction of America.  You have blood and failure on your hands.  You have proven yourself too stupid to share the resources provided by America.  You personally have contributed to the destruction of America by supporting the 2 worst presidents in American history.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you need to be held responsible for that.  You should be thrown in Gitmo and stricken of all rights and money to pay for the damage you have done to America.
> 
> There is nothing you can say. Nothing you can cry about.  Bush and Trump have been a complete and total miserable failure and their supporters/enablers need to be held accountable for this total failure.
> 
> Shame on you.  Shame on the pathetic GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 70 million people that voted for Trump and Bush, do you want to see in prison and for how long?
> 
> YOu can't really imprison that many people.
> 
> 
> You could marginalize them in society, to deprive them of a voice or a life. That is what you really want to do right?
> 
> just arrrest those that dare to speak out.
> 
> How many do you see dying in prison?
Click to expand...

I don't know the exact answer as how to best punish Bush and Trump supporters for their treasonous actions, BUT there must be punishment.

You personally have blood and failure on your hands.  Your actions have lead to the death of innocent Americans, and the destruction of America.

Trump and Bush have been complete and total failures, with failed results.  Their enablers/supporters must be held accountable.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
Click to expand...

"trump was doing fine"...............


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building.
> 
> 
> Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.
> 
> 
> How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?
> 
> 
> Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have enabled total failure and the destruction of America.  You have blood and failure on your hands.  You have proven yourself too stupid to share the resources provided by America.  You personally have contributed to the destruction of America by supporting the 2 worst presidents in American history.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you need to be held responsible for that.  You should be thrown in Gitmo and stricken of all rights and money to pay for the damage you have done to America.
> 
> There is nothing you can say. Nothing you can cry about.  Bush and Trump have been a complete and total miserable failure and their supporters/enablers need to be held accountable for this total failure.
> 
> Shame on you.  Shame on the pathetic GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 70 million people that voted for Trump and Bush, do you want to see in prison and for how long?
> 
> YOu can't really imprison that many people.
> 
> 
> You could marginalize them in society, to deprive them of a voice or a life. That is what you really want to do right?
> 
> just arrrest those that dare to speak out.
> 
> How many do you see dying in prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know the exact answer as how to best punish Bush and Trump supporters for their treasonous actions, BUT there must be punishment.
> 
> You personally have blood and failure on your hands.  Your actions have lead to the death of innocent Americans, and the destruction of America.
> 
> Trump and Bush have been complete and total failures, with failed results.  Their enablers/supporters must be held accountable.
Click to expand...



COme on. Don't wimp out on my now. You have been so brave and honest.


Trump, for example, you see him as dying in prison, right? If not executed?


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
Click to expand...



Yep. Economy was good, wages were rising, no new wars. 


That meets my definition of "fine" for a President.


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building.
> 
> 
> Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.
> 
> 
> How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?
> 
> 
> Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have enabled total failure and the destruction of America.  You have blood and failure on your hands.  You have proven yourself too stupid to share the resources provided by America.  You personally have contributed to the destruction of America by supporting the 2 worst presidents in American history.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you need to be held responsible for that.  You should be thrown in Gitmo and stricken of all rights and money to pay for the damage you have done to America.
> 
> There is nothing you can say. Nothing you can cry about.  Bush and Trump have been a complete and total miserable failure and their supporters/enablers need to be held accountable for this total failure.
> 
> Shame on you.  Shame on the pathetic GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 70 million people that voted for Trump and Bush, do you want to see in prison and for how long?
> 
> YOu can't really imprison that many people.
> 
> 
> You could marginalize them in society, to deprive them of a voice or a life. That is what you really want to do right?
> 
> just arrrest those that dare to speak out.
> 
> How many do you see dying in prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know the exact answer as how to best punish Bush and Trump supporters for their treasonous actions, BUT there must be punishment.
> 
> You personally have blood and failure on your hands.  Your actions have lead to the death of innocent Americans, and the destruction of America.
> 
> Trump and Bush have been complete and total failures, with failed results.  Their enablers/supporters must be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COme on. Don't wimp out on my now. You have been so brave and honest.
> 
> 
> Trump, for example, you see him as dying in prison, right? If not executed?
Click to expand...

The GOP is the party of complete and total failure, and the results prove this.

You need to accept this fact.  There is nothing you can say to refute this fact.  You need to be held accountable for enabling this total failure.


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building.
> 
> 
> Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.
> 
> 
> How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?
> 
> 
> Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have enabled total failure and the destruction of America.  You have blood and failure on your hands.  You have proven yourself too stupid to share the resources provided by America.  You personally have contributed to the destruction of America by supporting the 2 worst presidents in American history.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you need to be held responsible for that.  You should be thrown in Gitmo and stricken of all rights and money to pay for the damage you have done to America.
> 
> There is nothing you can say. Nothing you can cry about.  Bush and Trump have been a complete and total miserable failure and their supporters/enablers need to be held accountable for this total failure.
> 
> Shame on you.  Shame on the pathetic GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 70 million people that voted for Trump and Bush, do you want to see in prison and for how long?
> 
> YOu can't really imprison that many people.
> 
> 
> You could marginalize them in society, to deprive them of a voice or a life. That is what you really want to do right?
> 
> just arrrest those that dare to speak out.
> 
> How many do you see dying in prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know the exact answer as how to best punish Bush and Trump supporters for their treasonous actions, BUT there must be punishment.
> 
> You personally have blood and failure on your hands.  Your actions have lead to the death of innocent Americans, and the destruction of America.
> 
> Trump and Bush have been complete and total failures, with failed results.  Their enablers/supporters must be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COme on. Don't wimp out on my now. You have been so brave and honest.
> 
> 
> Trump, for example, you see him as dying in prison, right? If not executed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP is the party of complete and total failure, and the results prove this.
> 
> You need to accept this fact.  There is nothing you can say to refute this fact.  You need to be held accountable for enabling this total failure.
Click to expand...



I'm not arguing with you about your opinion. I'm asking you to share with us, what you want moving forward.


Odd that you are dodging such a question.



YOu say you want those that voted for Trump to be punished. You said they deserve to "be in gitmo".

But obviously that is impossible. Gitmo can't hold 70 million people.


Whatever that punishment might be, what would you like to see happen, if those that are being punished, fight back?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
Click to expand...

LOL

That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
Click to expand...



Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years. 

Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.


COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....


I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending. 


Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building.
> 
> 
> Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.
> 
> 
> How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?
> 
> 
> Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have enabled total failure and the destruction of America.  You have blood and failure on your hands.  You have proven yourself too stupid to share the resources provided by America.  You personally have contributed to the destruction of America by supporting the 2 worst presidents in American history.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you need to be held responsible for that.  You should be thrown in Gitmo and stricken of all rights and money to pay for the damage you have done to America.
> 
> There is nothing you can say. Nothing you can cry about.  Bush and Trump have been a complete and total miserable failure and their supporters/enablers need to be held accountable for this total failure.
> 
> Shame on you.  Shame on the pathetic GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 70 million people that voted for Trump and Bush, do you want to see in prison and for how long?
> 
> YOu can't really imprison that many people.
> 
> 
> You could marginalize them in society, to deprive them of a voice or a life. That is what you really want to do right?
> 
> just arrrest those that dare to speak out.
> 
> How many do you see dying in prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know the exact answer as how to best punish Bush and Trump supporters for their treasonous actions, BUT there must be punishment.
> 
> You personally have blood and failure on your hands.  Your actions have lead to the death of innocent Americans, and the destruction of America.
> 
> Trump and Bush have been complete and total failures, with failed results.  Their enablers/supporters must be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COme on. Don't wimp out on my now. You have been so brave and honest.
> 
> 
> Trump, for example, you see him as dying in prison, right? If not executed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP is the party of complete and total failure, and the results prove this.
> 
> You need to accept this fact.  There is nothing you can say to refute this fact.  You need to be held accountable for enabling this total failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you about your opinion. I'm asking you to share with us, what you want moving forward.
> 
> 
> Odd that you are dodging such a question.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu say you want those that voted for Trump to be punished. You said they deserve to "be in gitmo".
> 
> But obviously that is impossible. Gitmo can't hold 70 million people.
> 
> 
> Whatever that punishment might be, what would you like to see happen, if those that are being punished, fight back?
Click to expand...

When you look at just how bad the GOP has failed during the entirety of the 21st century, complete and utter failure with very large numbers of American dead are trillions of dollars in waste due to GOP incompetence, we need to do whatever is necessary to rid our country of this treasonous trash.

The vast majority of the problems in this country are the result of GWB and Donald Trump's failure.  We must protect our country from the next GOP failure, the only solution to our GOP problem is to eradicate all that have supported and enabled them for the good of America.

Additionally, it was very obvious in both 2000 and 2016, that both GWB and Trump would be terrible, failed presidents.  You fools still supported these known disasters.  That level of incompetence must be punished and held accountable.

My answer is eradicate the failed, incompetent, treasonous GOP and all their supporters by any means necessary for the betterment of America.

The GOP are the NY Jets and the democrats are the NE Patriots.  The NY Jets, and the GOP party, are in no position to criticize or question anything the democrats or NE patriots do, Both the Jets and the GOP have utterly failed and there needs to be accountability for that failure.


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building.
> 
> 
> Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.
> 
> 
> How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?
> 
> 
> Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have enabled total failure and the destruction of America.  You have blood and failure on your hands.  You have proven yourself too stupid to share the resources provided by America.  You personally have contributed to the destruction of America by supporting the 2 worst presidents in American history.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you need to be held responsible for that.  You should be thrown in Gitmo and stricken of all rights and money to pay for the damage you have done to America.
> 
> There is nothing you can say. Nothing you can cry about.  Bush and Trump have been a complete and total miserable failure and their supporters/enablers need to be held accountable for this total failure.
> 
> Shame on you.  Shame on the pathetic GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 70 million people that voted for Trump and Bush, do you want to see in prison and for how long?
> 
> YOu can't really imprison that many people.
> 
> 
> You could marginalize them in society, to deprive them of a voice or a life. That is what you really want to do right?
> 
> just arrrest those that dare to speak out.
> 
> How many do you see dying in prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know the exact answer as how to best punish Bush and Trump supporters for their treasonous actions, BUT there must be punishment.
> 
> You personally have blood and failure on your hands.  Your actions have lead to the death of innocent Americans, and the destruction of America.
> 
> Trump and Bush have been complete and total failures, with failed results.  Their enablers/supporters must be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COme on. Don't wimp out on my now. You have been so brave and honest.
> 
> 
> Trump, for example, you see him as dying in prison, right? If not executed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP is the party of complete and total failure, and the results prove this.
> 
> You need to accept this fact.  There is nothing you can say to refute this fact.  You need to be held accountable for enabling this total failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you about your opinion. I'm asking you to share with us, what you want moving forward.
> 
> 
> Odd that you are dodging such a question.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu say you want those that voted for Trump to be punished. You said they deserve to "be in gitmo".
> 
> But obviously that is impossible. Gitmo can't hold 70 million people.
> 
> 
> Whatever that punishment might be, what would you like to see happen, if those that are being punished, fight back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you look at just how bad the GOP has failed during the entirety of the 21st century, complete and utter failure with very large numbers of American dead are trillions of dollars in waste due to GOP incompetence, we need to do whatever is necessary to rid our country of this treasonous trash.
> 
> The vast majority of the problems in this country are the result of GWB and Donald Trump's failure.  We must protect our country from the next GOP failure, the only solution to our GOP problem is to eradicate all that have supported and enabled them for the good of America.
> 
> The GOP are the NY Jets and the democrats are the NE Patriots.  The NY Jets, and the GOP party, are in no position to criticize or question anything the democrats or NE patriots do, Both the Jets and the GOP has utterly failed and there needs to be accountability for that failure.
Click to expand...



And yet, you talk shit about "punishment" and when asked what that really means, 


all you want to do is change the subject.


I know what you want. You know what you want. But you won't say, because you know that the Truth would terrorize the good people who support your agenda, into opposing it, once they see the real you.


YOu are a monster.


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building.
> 
> 
> Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.
> 
> 
> How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?
> 
> 
> Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have enabled total failure and the destruction of America.  You have blood and failure on your hands.  You have proven yourself too stupid to share the resources provided by America.  You personally have contributed to the destruction of America by supporting the 2 worst presidents in American history.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you need to be held responsible for that.  You should be thrown in Gitmo and stricken of all rights and money to pay for the damage you have done to America.
> 
> There is nothing you can say. Nothing you can cry about.  Bush and Trump have been a complete and total miserable failure and their supporters/enablers need to be held accountable for this total failure.
> 
> Shame on you.  Shame on the pathetic GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 70 million people that voted for Trump and Bush, do you want to see in prison and for how long?
> 
> YOu can't really imprison that many people.
> 
> 
> You could marginalize them in society, to deprive them of a voice or a life. That is what you really want to do right?
> 
> just arrrest those that dare to speak out.
> 
> How many do you see dying in prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know the exact answer as how to best punish Bush and Trump supporters for their treasonous actions, BUT there must be punishment.
> 
> You personally have blood and failure on your hands.  Your actions have lead to the death of innocent Americans, and the destruction of America.
> 
> Trump and Bush have been complete and total failures, with failed results.  Their enablers/supporters must be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COme on. Don't wimp out on my now. You have been so brave and honest.
> 
> 
> Trump, for example, you see him as dying in prison, right? If not executed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP is the party of complete and total failure, and the results prove this.
> 
> You need to accept this fact.  There is nothing you can say to refute this fact.  You need to be held accountable for enabling this total failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you about your opinion. I'm asking you to share with us, what you want moving forward.
> 
> 
> Odd that you are dodging such a question.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu say you want those that voted for Trump to be punished. You said they deserve to "be in gitmo".
> 
> But obviously that is impossible. Gitmo can't hold 70 million people.
> 
> 
> Whatever that punishment might be, what would you like to see happen, if those that are being punished, fight back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you look at just how bad the GOP has failed during the entirety of the 21st century, complete and utter failure with very large numbers of American dead are trillions of dollars in waste due to GOP incompetence, we need to do whatever is necessary to rid our country of this treasonous trash.
> 
> The vast majority of the problems in this country are the result of GWB and Donald Trump's failure.  We must protect our country from the next GOP failure, the only solution to our GOP problem is to eradicate all that have supported and enabled them for the good of America.
> 
> The GOP are the NY Jets and the democrats are the NE Patriots.  The NY Jets, and the GOP party, are in no position to criticize or question anything the democrats or NE patriots do, Both the Jets and the GOP has utterly failed and there needs to be accountability for that failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you talk shit about "punishment" and when asked what that really means,
> 
> 
> all you want to do is change the subject.
> 
> 
> I know what you want. You know what you want. But you won't say, because you know that the Truth would terrorize the good people who support your agenda, into opposing it, once they see the real you.
> 
> 
> YOu are a monster.
Click to expand...

I said it:
_My answer is eradicate the failed, incompetent, treasonous GOP and all their supporters by any means necessary for the betterment of America._


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, the violence of January 6th had absolutely nothing to do with BLM violence or Antifa violence. That assault on our Capitol would have occurred even if there wasn't BLM or Antifa. 

That violence was due entirely because those idiots believe the lies Twice Impeached Trump filled their empty heads with for months about the election being riddled with fraud and stolen from them. That has nothing to do with BLM or Antifa which is why you appear desperate and insane to claim this is just a tit-for-tat "war" that the left started.


----------



## citygator

Here is what he surrounded himself with:


----------



## LoneLaugher

This has been an awesome discussion. Correll, a man who NEVER refuses to answer a question, found a person,  The Banker , who said a stupid thing about sending people to GITMO. This gave Correll the opening he was looking for. He could focus in on this crazy comment and deflect from the fact that he's supportive of terrorists and the worst president we've ever had.

Good stuff.


----------



## Seawytch

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
Click to expand...

Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Seawytch said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
Click to expand...


That's no joke. The RW disinformation machine has duped millions of Americans into believing things about Democrats that are demonstrably false. They represent a large portion of the electorate.  

If Trump had taken a more serious and science based approach to the virus, instead of immediately going on the defensive as he did, he may very well have eeked out another EC victory. 

We came very close to disaster.


----------



## surada

LoneLaugher said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no joke. The RW disinformation machine has duped millions of Americans into believing things about Democrats that are demonstrably false. They represent a large portion of the electorate.
> 
> If Trump had taken a more serious and science based approach to the virus, instead of immediately going on the defensive as he did, he may very well have eeked out another EC victory.
> 
> We came very close to disaster.
Click to expand...


I think Trump could easily have been reelected, but he sabotaged his own presidency.


----------



## The Banker

LoneLaugher said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no joke. The RW disinformation machine has duped millions of Americans into believing things about Democrats that are demonstrably false. They represent a large portion of the electorate.
> 
> If Trump had taken a more serious and science based approach to the virus, instead of immediately going on the defensive as he did, he may very well have eeked out another EC victory.
> 
> We came very close to disaster.
Click to expand...

The republicans only have themselves to blame for all of this.


----------



## surada

The Banker said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no joke. The RW disinformation machine has duped millions of Americans into believing things about Democrats that are demonstrably false. They represent a large portion of the electorate.
> 
> If Trump had taken a more serious and science based approach to the virus, instead of immediately going on the defensive as he did, he may very well have eeked out another EC victory.
> 
> We came very close to disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republicans only have themselves to blame for all of this.
Click to expand...


Well, yes... but a lot of people have been in denial about what a really rotten, incompetent, immoral person Trump is.. Its hard to believe anyone could be so horrible.


----------



## beautress

Lesh said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there was have the cultists speaking
Click to expand...

Some people like Lesh say more than they think after years of using the toilet plunger approach to cram lies down other people's throats.


----------



## LoneLaugher

beautress said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there was have the cultists speaking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people like Lesh say more than they think after years of using the toilet plunger approach to cram lies down other people's throats.
Click to expand...


That made no sense. Want to try again?


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is leaving office in disgrace and shame, just like Bush.  The country is in ruin (just like in 2008) and Trump has lied about the vaccine reserve, there is no vaccine reserve.
> 
> Both Bush and Trump have been total failures and the GOP party is the party of complete and total failure.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> The GOP is a total unequivocal failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. Voting the wrong way is a crime in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If you voted for both Bush and Trump, you have enabled total failure and destruction of America.  You should be punished for that.
> 
> Bush and Trump have caused so much harm and damage to America that retribution must be obtained from their voters/supporters who have blood on their hands, enabling this failure.
> 
> You should be in Gitmo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for your honesty. You seem comfortable with facing the reality of what your side is building.
> 
> 
> Most of your fellow travelers are still lying about it.
> 
> 
> How long do you think voting republican, should land a person in "gitmo"?
> 
> 
> Are you talking life? or just until they recant and pledge alliance to the...State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have enabled total failure and the destruction of America.  You have blood and failure on your hands.  You have proven yourself too stupid to share the resources provided by America.  You personally have contributed to the destruction of America by supporting the 2 worst presidents in American history.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you need to be held responsible for that.  You should be thrown in Gitmo and stricken of all rights and money to pay for the damage you have done to America.
> 
> There is nothing you can say. Nothing you can cry about.  Bush and Trump have been a complete and total miserable failure and their supporters/enablers need to be held accountable for this total failure.
> 
> Shame on you.  Shame on the pathetic GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the 70 million people that voted for Trump and Bush, do you want to see in prison and for how long?
> 
> YOu can't really imprison that many people.
> 
> 
> You could marginalize them in society, to deprive them of a voice or a life. That is what you really want to do right?
> 
> just arrrest those that dare to speak out.
> 
> How many do you see dying in prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know the exact answer as how to best punish Bush and Trump supporters for their treasonous actions, BUT there must be punishment.
> 
> You personally have blood and failure on your hands.  Your actions have lead to the death of innocent Americans, and the destruction of America.
> 
> Trump and Bush have been complete and total failures, with failed results.  Their enablers/supporters must be held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COme on. Don't wimp out on my now. You have been so brave and honest.
> 
> 
> Trump, for example, you see him as dying in prison, right? If not executed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GOP is the party of complete and total failure, and the results prove this.
> 
> You need to accept this fact.  There is nothing you can say to refute this fact.  You need to be held accountable for enabling this total failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not arguing with you about your opinion. I'm asking you to share with us, what you want moving forward.
> 
> 
> Odd that you are dodging such a question.
> 
> 
> 
> YOu say you want those that voted for Trump to be punished. You said they deserve to "be in gitmo".
> 
> But obviously that is impossible. Gitmo can't hold 70 million people.
> 
> 
> Whatever that punishment might be, what would you like to see happen, if those that are being punished, fight back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you look at just how bad the GOP has failed during the entirety of the 21st century, complete and utter failure with very large numbers of American dead are trillions of dollars in waste due to GOP incompetence, we need to do whatever is necessary to rid our country of this treasonous trash.
> 
> The vast majority of the problems in this country are the result of GWB and Donald Trump's failure.  We must protect our country from the next GOP failure, the only solution to our GOP problem is to eradicate all that have supported and enabled them for the good of America.
> 
> The GOP are the NY Jets and the democrats are the NE Patriots.  The NY Jets, and the GOP party, are in no position to criticize or question anything the democrats or NE patriots do, Both the Jets and the GOP has utterly failed and there needs to be accountability for that failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you talk shit about "punishment" and when asked what that really means,
> 
> 
> all you want to do is change the subject.
> 
> 
> I know what you want. You know what you want. But you won't say, because you know that the Truth would terrorize the good people who support your agenda, into opposing it, once they see the real you.
> 
> 
> YOu are a monster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said it:
> _My answer is eradicate the failed, incompetent, treasonous GOP and all their supporters by any means necessary for the betterment of America._
Click to expand...



Ah, so you admit that genocide is your goal? Thank you for your honesty. 


Do you see the Dems are working towards that, despite their talk of healing and unity? 

Or do you see them as fools to be terrorized into compliancy, when the time comes?


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, the violence of January 6th had absolutely nothing to do with BLM violence or Antifa violence. That assault on our Capitol would have occurred even if there wasn't BLM or Antifa.




I doubt that. You people have normalized political violence. 


Indeed, when I first heard of the riot, I was like, so freaking what? There have been riots all year long, indeed, last year too.


It is incredible to me that you people have ginned up some outrage over something that you have been supporting for the last two years.


YOu truly have no hint of honesty or decency in your souls.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
Click to expand...




Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press. 


He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.


Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.


Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no joke. The RW disinformation machine has duped millions of Americans into believing things about Democrats that are demonstrably false. They represent a large portion of the electorate.
> 
> If Trump had taken a more serious and science based approach to the virus, instead of immediately going on the defensive as he did, he may very well have eeked out another EC victory.
> 
> We came very close to disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republicans only have themselves to blame for all of this.
Click to expand...



Said the man admitting that genocide of his political enemies, by the millions, is his goal.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no joke. The RW disinformation machine has duped millions of Americans into believing things about Democrats that are demonstrably false. They represent a large portion of the electorate.
> 
> If Trump had taken a more serious and science based approach to the virus, instead of immediately going on the defensive as he did, he may very well have eeked out another EC victory.
> 
> We came very close to disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republicans only have themselves to blame for all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes... but a lot of people have been in denial about what a really rotten, incompetent, immoral person Trump is.. Its hard to believe anyone could be so horrible.
Click to expand...



The Banker has admitted that he wants to "eradicate" the 70 plus million Trump voters. 

In the scale of morals, how do you rate GENOCIDE, and the people that support it?


Does he get a pass, because good little lefty?


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## surada

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
Click to expand...


Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no joke. The RW disinformation machine has duped millions of Americans into believing things about Democrats that are demonstrably false. They represent a large portion of the electorate.
> 
> If Trump had taken a more serious and science based approach to the virus, instead of immediately going on the defensive as he did, he may very well have eeked out another EC victory.
> 
> We came very close to disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republicans only have themselves to blame for all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes... but a lot of people have been in denial about what a really rotten, incompetent, immoral person Trump is.. Its hard to believe anyone could be so horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker has admitted that he wants to "eradicate" the 70 plus million Trump voters.
> 
> In the scale of morals, how do you rate GENOCIDE, and the people that support it?
> 
> 
> Does he get a pass, because good little lefty?
Click to expand...



What a lame lie.. Trump lost the election.. which has NOTHING to do with getting rid of voters.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
Click to expand...



I made a point in the post you "replied" to.

IN your "reply" you did not address it at all. 

Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.

It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.


Here it is again.




Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.


He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.


Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.


Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no joke. The RW disinformation machine has duped millions of Americans into believing things about Democrats that are demonstrably false. They represent a large portion of the electorate.
> 
> If Trump had taken a more serious and science based approach to the virus, instead of immediately going on the defensive as he did, he may very well have eeked out another EC victory.
> 
> We came very close to disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republicans only have themselves to blame for all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes... but a lot of people have been in denial about what a really rotten, incompetent, immoral person Trump is.. Its hard to believe anyone could be so horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker has admitted that he wants to "eradicate" the 70 plus million Trump voters.
> 
> In the scale of morals, how do you rate GENOCIDE, and the people that support it?
> 
> 
> Does he get a pass, because good little lefty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a lame lie.. Trump lost the election.. which has NOTHING to do with getting rid of voters.
Click to expand...




Wow. So I point out that the lib poster you are being all chummy with, supports mass genocide of your fellow Americans, by the scores of millions, and your response is to strawman me to avoid addressing  it?


Incredible. GENOCIDE is not a deal breaker for you.


Good to know.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
Click to expand...

Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history. 

His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no joke. The RW disinformation machine has duped millions of Americans into believing things about Democrats that are demonstrably false. They represent a large portion of the electorate.
> 
> If Trump had taken a more serious and science based approach to the virus, instead of immediately going on the defensive as he did, he may very well have eeked out another EC victory.
> 
> We came very close to disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republicans only have themselves to blame for all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes... but a lot of people have been in denial about what a really rotten, incompetent, immoral person Trump is.. Its hard to believe anyone could be so horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker has admitted that he wants to "eradicate" the 70 plus million Trump voters.
> 
> In the scale of morals, how do you rate GENOCIDE, and the people that support it?
> 
> 
> Does he get a pass, because good little lefty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a lame lie.. Trump lost the election.. which has NOTHING to do with getting rid of voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. So I point out that the lib poster you are being all chummy with, supports mass genocide of your fellow Americans, by the scores of millions, and your response is to strawman me to avoid addressing  it?
> 
> 
> Incredible. GENOCIDE is not a deal breaker for you.
> 
> 
> Good to know.
Click to expand...


Define “chummy”.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
Click to expand...



I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.


Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.


That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.


Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
Click to expand...

Please. 90 % of what he did was failure.  Look at these statements, look at how stupid they are.  You are brainwashed by Trump and love failure.  You should be sent to Gitmo for your treasonous support of failure.  Bush and Trump have failed miserably, and you repeatedly defend their failure over and over. You are proud of Trump's total failure:

On Feb. 25, Nancy Messonnier, a senior CDC official, sounded perhaps the most significant public alarm to that point, when she told reporters that the coronavirus was likely to spread within communities in the United States and that disruptions to daily life could be “severe.” Trump called Azar on his way back from a trip to India and complained that Messonnier was scaring the stock markets, according to two senior administration officials.

February 24: “The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA. … Stock Market starting to look very good to me!”

February 26: “Because of all we’ve done, the risk to the American people remains very low. …* When you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero. That’s a pretty good job we’ve done.*"

February 28: “It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear.”

October:  "We're rounding the curve!" (As cases and deaths hit an all time high...)

Additionally, Trump's vaccine rollout is a total disaster.  Biden is going to have a very easy first 180 days because he will get the virus under control and distribute the vaccine, something that really isn't that hard to do.

The big problem is Bush and Trump failed and failed, and then failed again and you keep making excuses for their failure.

All you people have is lame excuses.  If you could run the country as well as you make excuses for failing to run the country, then we would be in a Clinton era golden age...


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
Click to expand...

LOL

Twice Impeached Trump was never liked. That was his own doing. Since running for president, he never had an average favorability rating north of 50%.









						RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				




It's telling how you blame everyone else for his boorish behavior.


----------



## beautress

LoneLaugher said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there was have the cultists speaking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people like Lesh say more than they think after years of using the toilet plunger approach to cram lies down other people's throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Want to try again?
Click to expand...

You wouldn't quite make sense out of cultism if you believed any stronger that everyone else except Democrats were going to intellectual hell. IOW as one inured into a lockstep organization, you don't see it, you don't hear it, you don't speak it. The fly in your ointment is that you project it nonstop as you think it and you type it out your digital world of smugness.


----------



## Lesh

beautress said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there was have the cultists speaking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people like Lesh say more than they think after years of using the toilet plunger approach to cram lies down other people's throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't quite make sense out of cultism if you believed any stronger that everyone else except Democrats were going to intellectual hell. IOW as one inured into a lockstep organization, you don't see it, you don't hear it, you don't speak I. The fly in your ointment is that you project it nonstop as you think it and you type it out your digital world of smugness.
Click to expand...

Well ya tried. It made no more sense than the first time but at least it had more words


----------



## Aldo Raine

This thread aged well!!!!

MAGA


----------



## beautress

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
Click to expand...

Funny. A little bird told me the ringleader was a p'wned Maxine Waters sycophant with a rap sheet record half a mile wide and years long. So much for your deep state wishes, worship, and consequent propaganda.


----------



## surada

beautress said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. A little bird told me the ringleader was a p'wned Maxine Waters sycophant with a rap sheet record half a mile wide and years long. So much for your deep state wishes, worship, and consequent propaganda.
Click to expand...


A bird told you? Trump has been an incompetent, vulgar liar and cheat his whole life. Your kinda guy?


----------



## beautress

Lesh said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there was have the cultists speaking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people like Lesh say more than they think after years of using the toilet plunger approach to cram lies down other people's throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't quite make sense out of cultism if you believed any stronger that everyone else except Democrats were going to intellectual hell. IOW as one inured into a lockstep organization, you don't see it, you don't hear it, you don't speak I. The fly in your ointment is that you project it nonstop as you think it and you type it out your digital world of smugness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well ya tried. It made no more sense than ther first time but at least it had more words
Click to expand...

Take a reading comprehension course when you're old enough to get in college. It's a new world when you can understand the complete language over your current 600 word one that you so poorly use in your state of linguistic futility. It will benefit you greatly.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
Click to expand...

You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.


----------



## beautress

surada said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. A little bird told me the ringleader was a p'wned Maxine Waters sycophant with a rap sheet record half a mile wide and years long. So much for your deep state wishes, worship, and consequent propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bird told you? Trump has been an incompetent, vulgar liar and cheat his whole life. Your kinda guy?
Click to expand...

You should see the extortionist in your own eye before you criticize the microbes emanating from one of the greatest peacemakers who ever lived.


----------



## Seawytch

beautress said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. A little bird told me the ringleader was a p'wned Maxine Waters sycophant with a rap sheet record half a mile wide and years long. So much for your deep state wishes, worship, and consequent propaganda.
Click to expand...

Was that "little bird" your cuckoo clock? Do your rice crispies talk to you as well?


----------



## surada

Seawytch said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. A little bird told me the ringleader was a p'wned Maxine Waters sycophant with a rap sheet record half a mile wide and years long. So much for your deep state wishes, worship, and consequent propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that "little bird" your cuckoo clock? Do your rice crispies talk to you as well?
Click to expand...


Correll 
Trump lost five dozen cases - including two at the Supreme Court - because he was wrong.  He lost the election; it is that simple.


----------



## P@triot

Correll said:


> Indeed, when I first heard of the riot, I was like, so freaking what? There have been riots all year long, indeed, last year too.


All year? Dude, it’s been *FIVE* years. It started before Trump was even elected. They violently assaulted people at his Arizona campaign and were so violent at his Chicago campaign, the city actually shut it down. Both were in 2016 before the election.

The left is such a bunch of fucking fascists that they shut down the political campaign of a candidate in AMERICA. Just let that sink in.


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> He lost the election; it is that simple.


And the Dumbocrats engaged in mass voter fraud (as they _always_ do). It really is that simple.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, when I first heard of the riot, I was like, so freaking what? There have been riots all year long, indeed, last year too.
> 
> 
> 
> All year? Dude, it’s been *FIVE* years. It started before Trump was even elected. They violently assaulted people at his Arizona campaign and were so violent at his Chicago campaign, the city actually shut it down. Both were in 2016 before the election.
> 
> The left is such a bunch of fucking fascists that they shut down the political campaign of a candidate in AMERICA. Just let that sink in.
Click to expand...

Poor, baby. 

Trump still slithers out if office as one of the worst ever. 

One term. Impeached twice. 1% GDP growth. Recession. 3 million jobs lost. Supported a seditious insurrection on our nation's Capitol. Only president on record with an average approval rating never breaching positive territory. And goes out crying about how the election was rigged and robbed him of a second term.

That makes him... crybaby-in-chief.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lost the election; it is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Dumbocrats engaged in mass voter fraud (as they _always_ do). It really is that simple.
Click to expand...

What a pity that was never proven.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lost the election; it is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Dumbocrats engaged in mass voter fraud (as they _always_ do). It really is that simple.
Click to expand...

Weird that in the scores of court cases brought challenging the election, no evidence of this "mass voter fraud" was produced. Why is that, Puppy? Is it secret evidence that only you have? You should get it over to LOSER, Donnie Covidseed right away.


----------



## Faun

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lost the election; it is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Dumbocrats engaged in mass voter fraud (as they _always_ do). It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird that in the scores of court cases brought challenging the election, no evidence of this "mass voter fraud" was produced. Why is that, Puppy? Is it secret evidence that only you have? You should get it over to LOSER, Donnie Covidseed right away.
Click to expand...

Please stop telling rightards to get over it. They should suffer in despair for the remainder of their miserable lives, forever lamenting how Democrats stole this election from them.


----------



## CowboyTed

beautress said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. A little bird told me the ringleader was a p'wned Maxine Waters sycophant with a rap sheet record half a mile wide and years long. So much for your deep state wishes, worship, and consequent propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bird told you? Trump has been an incompetent, vulgar liar and cheat his whole life. Your kinda guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see the extortionist in your own eye before you criticize the microbes emanating from one of the greatest peacemakers who ever lived.
Click to expand...

Why is any one discussing with you...

In your signature you still think there is large amount of Communists in US...

*Wow, you must be one the most misinformed people in America... Do you check for Reds under your bed still?

You must be a bitch to any conspiracy theory... The force is weak in this one...*


----------



## ThoughtCrimes

P@triot said:


> And the Dumbocrats engaged in mass voter fraud (as they _always_ do). It really is that simple.


You're still an IDIOT Rotwiller! Changing your tag years ago to P@triot didn't change a damn thing!


----------



## citygator

Here are Trumps lasting impacts

Ignoring congressional oversight 
Ignoring the healthcare crisis
Ignoring the pandemic crisis 
Curtailed debt relief for defrauded students
Ignored calls to curtail greenhouse gasses, pulled back auto rules, and exiled climate scientists
Cut corporate and wealthy taxes without it paying for itself as advertised 
Repealed transparency safeguards designed to protect people working for companies bidding for federal contracts from sexual harassment.
Imposed tighter restrictions on legal immigration, even of the high-skilled workers he claimed to want in the country.
Essentially blew up a bipartisan deal to more strictly regulate toxic chemicals
Deregulated banks. Uh oh
Gave billions to farmers to offset trade damage his actions caused
Rolled back efforts to address racial segregation 









						30 Things Donald Trump Did as President You Might Have Missed
					

Trump’s presidency may be best remembered for its cataclysmic end. But his four years as president also changed real American policy in lasting ways, just more quietly. We asked POLITICO’s best-in-class policy reporters to recap some of the ways Trump changed the country while in office, for...




					www.politico.com


----------



## surada

beautress said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there was have the cultists speaking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people like Lesh say more than they think after years of using the toilet plunger approach to cram lies down other people's throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made no sense. Want to try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't quite make sense out of cultism if you believed any stronger that everyone else except Democrats were going to intellectual hell. IOW as one inured into a lockstep organization, you don't see it, you don't hear it, you don't speak it. The fly in your ointment is that you project it nonstop as you think it and you type it out your digital world of smugness.
Click to expand...


You would follow Trump right off a cliff.. My God, he's one of the dumbest men in America.


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. 90 % of what he did was failure.  Look at these statements, look at how stupid they are.  You are brainwashed by Trump and love failure.  You should be sent to Gitmo for your treasonous support of failure.  Bush and Trump have failed miserably, and you repeatedly defend their failure over and over. You are proud of Trump's total failure:
> 
> On Feb. 25, Nancy Messonnier, a senior CDC official, sounded perhaps the most significant public alarm to that point, when she told reporters that the coronavirus was likely to spread within communities in the United States and that disruptions to daily life could be “severe.” Trump called Azar on his way back from a trip to India and complained that Messonnier was scaring the stock markets, according to two senior administration officials.
> 
> February 24: “The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA. … Stock Market starting to look very good to me!”
> 
> February 26: “Because of all we’ve done, the risk to the American people remains very low. …* When you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero. That’s a pretty good job we’ve done.*"
> 
> February 28: “It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear.”
> 
> October:  "We're rounding the curve!" (As cases and deaths hit an all time high...)
> 
> Additionally, Trump's vaccine rollout is a total disaster.  Biden is going to have a very easy first 180 days because he will get the virus under control and distribute the vaccine, something that really isn't that hard to do.
> 
> The big problem is Bush and Trump failed and failed, and then failed again and you keep making excuses for their failure.
> 
> All you people have is lame excuses.  If you could run the country as well as you make excuses for failing to run the country, then we would be in a Clinton era golden age...
Click to expand...



Dude. You have admitted that you want genocide against a group of people numbering in the tens of millions.


This bit where you pretend to be concerned about the well being of your fellow citizens, is obvious bullshit. 


You are a blood thirsty monster. And I am serious about that. Not one bit of hyperbole.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Twice Impeached Trump was never liked. That was his own doing. Since running for president, he never had an average favorability rating north of 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's telling how you blame everyone else for his boorish behavior.
Click to expand...



If you really  believed that, you would have had the balls to address my actual point. 

Fuck off coward.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. A little bird told me the ringleader was a p'wned Maxine Waters sycophant with a rap sheet record half a mile wide and years long. So much for your deep state wishes, worship, and consequent propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bird told you? Trump has been an incompetent, vulgar liar and cheat his whole life. Your kinda guy?
Click to expand...



Everyone saw that you could not address her point. 


Loser.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
Click to expand...



If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception. 


That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. A little bird told me the ringleader was a p'wned Maxine Waters sycophant with a rap sheet record half a mile wide and years long. So much for your deep state wishes, worship, and consequent propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that "little bird" your cuckoo clock? Do your rice crispies talk to you as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll
> Trump lost five dozen cases - including two at the Supreme Court - because he was wrong.  He lost the election; it is that simple.
Click to expand...



No one was talking about that. 

Is that your way of admitting that you can't refute what was being said? Bringing up a new accusation?


I will call you wally, consider it your indian name.


----------



## surada

P@triot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, when I first heard of the riot, I was like, so freaking what? There have been riots all year long, indeed, last year too.
> 
> 
> 
> All year? Dude, it’s been *FIVE* years. It started before Trump was even elected. They violently assaulted people at his Arizona campaign and were so violent at his Chicago campaign, the city actually shut it down. Both were in 2016 before the election.
> 
> The left is such a bunch of fucking fascists that they shut down the political campaign of a candidate in AMERICA. Just let that sink in.
Click to expand...


No they didn't .. Trump told his people to beat up hecklers and he would pay their legal expenses. He's still on video.


----------



## Dalia

P@triot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lost the election; it is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Dumbocrats engaged in mass voter fraud (as they _always_ do). It really is that simple.
Click to expand...

Yes, and we all saw when it start to happen .


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, when I first heard of the riot, I was like, so freaking what? There have been riots all year long, indeed, last year too.
> 
> 
> 
> All year? Dude, it’s been *FIVE* years. It started before Trump was even elected. They violently assaulted people at his Arizona campaign and were so violent at his Chicago campaign, the city actually shut it down. Both were in 2016 before the election.
> 
> The left is such a bunch of fucking fascists that they shut down the political campaign of a candidate in AMERICA. Just let that sink in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, baby.
> 
> Trump still slithers out if office as one of the worst ever.
> 
> One term. Impeached twice. 1% GDP growth. Recession. 3 million jobs lost. Supported a seditious insurrection on our nation's Capitol. Only president on record with an average approval rating never breaching positive territory. And goes out crying about how the election was rigged and robbed him of a second term.
> 
> That makes him... crybaby-in-chief.
Click to expand...

wonderful.. But your own words make you lower than snake snot. Tissue?


----------



## Meathead

surada said:


> No they didn't .. Trump told his people to beat up hecklers and he would pay their legal expenses. He's still on video.


Your point?


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
Click to expand...

No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Weird that in the scores of court cases brought challenging the election, no evidence of this "mass voter fraud" was produced.


So weird how people keep getting arrested and convicted "without evidence" 








						Texas woman arrested on election fraud charges based on Project Veritas video
					

The allegations surfaced last fall after the conservative activist group Project Veritas...




					www.houstonchronicle.com


----------



## P@triot

citygator said:


> Here are Trumps lasting impacts
> 
> Ignoring congressional oversight


Psst...that was Obama _stupid_. He's the one that governed by executive fiat. *President Trump* not only eliminated all of Obama's orders, but he even refused to send in federal troops when Dumbocrats were during the nation to the ground because he knew he didn't have the authority.


----------



## P@triot

citygator said:


> Here are Trumps lasting impacts
> 
> Ignoring the healthcare crisis


It's understandable why this one confuses you since the left is too lazy and too illiterate to read the US Constitution, but the President of the United States doesn't have authority over pandemics (which is why governors were having daily press briefings).

It's all over your head. Just leave these discussions to the adults, ok?


----------



## Indeependent

P@triot said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are Trumps lasting impacts
> 
> Ignoring the healthcare crisis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's understandable why this one confuses you since the left is too lazy and too illiterate to read the US Constitution, but the President of the United States doesn't have authority over pandemics (which is why governors were having daily press briefings).
> 
> It's all over your head. Just leave these discussions to the adults, ok?
Click to expand...

Why do you *bother*?


----------



## P@triot

citygator said:


> Here are Trumps lasting impacts
> 
> Curtailed debt relief for defrauded students


That's because "debt relief" is unconstitutional and *President Trump* is the most constitutional president of our lifetimes. It's also immoral, but I digress.


----------



## P@triot

Indeependent said:


> Why do you *bother*?


Others will come along and learn from it. That's the point. I realize there is no educating the left. But independents and conservatives will learn from it.


----------



## Indeependent

P@triot said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you *bother*?
> 
> 
> 
> Others will come along and learn from it. That's the point. I realize there is no educating the left. But independents and conservatives will learn from it.
Click to expand...

That's why I think we should only start and participate in CDZs.
These Liberals are so emotionally disturbed, mentally ill and uneducated it's pointless having to click on their ad hominems.


----------



## P@triot

Indeependent said:


> That's why I think we should only start and participate in CDZs.  These Liberals are so emotionally disturbed, mentally ill and uneducated it's pointless having to click on their ad hominems


You make a good point


----------



## Indeependent

P@triot said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I think we should only start and participate in CDZs.  These Liberals are so emotionally disturbed, mentally ill and uneducated it's pointless having to click on their ad hominems
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point
Click to expand...

Seriously, the Libs are here need to release steam so they don't beat up their family members or bosses.


----------



## P@triot

Indeependent said:


> Seriously, the Libs are here to release stream so they don't beat up their family members or bosses.


Again you make a good point! And in that case, I'm glad they are here. Exponentially better release than physically assaulting people they know.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president.








						Trump Signs Order Expanding Federal Prosecutors' Ability to Carry a Concealed Firearm
					

President Donald Trump on Monday signed an executive order aimed at enhancing protections for federal judges, prosecutors, and law enforcement officers.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## IM2

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
Click to expand...

FDR was a racist. But he did save this country.


----------



## IM2

12icer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..
> 
> 
> 
> Not really they actually taught the LIBERAL interpretation OF the Constitution. REAL History, REAL Social Studies, REAL American Government were actually CHANGED after 1967 and gradually removed for a "safe place' classroom lecture by liberal socialist. I actually doubt that the interpretation of the Constitution touted by the majority of the media, and the indoctrinated masses will change under Trump, It would take complete reconstruction of the aforementioned classes, and remedial classes for those who were denied a REAL education by the lying liberals in academia.
Click to expand...

No, they taught the constitution.


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## P@triot

IM2 said:


> FDR was a racist. But he did save this country.


FDR was a racist. Nothing else accurate to add.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Weird that in the scores of court cases brought challenging the election, no evidence of this "mass voter fraud" was produced. Why is that, Puppy? Is it secret evidence that only you have?


The Director of National Intelligence made it public. It’s only “secret” to the ignorant who refuse to make themselves informed electorates.








						China ‘Sought to Influence’ 2020 US Election, Director of National Intelligence Assesses
					

Director of National Intelligence (DNI) John Ratcliffe assessed that China interfered in the 2020 federal elections, according to ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a racist. But he did save this country.
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was a racist. Nothing else accurate to add.
Click to expand...

trump is a racist. Regan was a racist. Nixon was a racist. Lincoln was a racist. Washington was a racist. At least 42 presidents have been racists. So you just don't have a point.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
Click to expand...



The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense. 


We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.


It is theft by fraud, on your part.


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
Click to expand...


Trump said that there were  very fine people on both sides in Charlottesville.. That's like him telling the mob that attacked the Capitol that they were loved and special.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Twice Impeached Trump was never liked. That was his own doing. Since running for president, he never had an average favorability rating north of 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's telling how you blame everyone else for his boorish behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you really  believed that, you would have had the balls to address my actual point.
> 
> Fuck off coward.
Click to expand...

Your point is as dead as your brain as it's rooted in the dementia of which you suffer. His poll numbers speak to his performance. You just don't like them because he sucked. And by the way, I gave him credit when credit was due. Yet another shining example of how brain-dead you are.



Faun said:


> _It’s been good under Trump, there’s no denying that._



... feel free to continue making an ass of yourself.


----------



## surada

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Twice Impeached Trump was never liked. That was his own doing. Since running for president, he never had an average favorability rating north of 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's telling how you blame everyone else for his boorish behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you really  believed that, you would have had the balls to address my actual point.
> 
> Fuck off coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is as dead as your brain as it's rooted in the dementia of which you suffer. His poll numbers speak to his performance. You just don't like them because he sucked. And by the way, I gave him credit when credit was due. Yet another shining example of how brain-dead you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It’s been good under Trump, there’s no denying that._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... feel free to continue making an ass of yourself.
Click to expand...


Trump never really went to work.. He criticized and attacked people personally, tweeted a lot, watched TV.. but he didn't do the work.. He didn't listen to advisors or read reports or look into the facts of any situation. Governance is not all flash and self promotion.. Trump commented on EVERYTHING every day. He is dyslectic, has an extremely short attention span and is unfocused.. Combine that with arrogance and you have a loser.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that in the scores of court cases brought challenging the election, no evidence of this "mass voter fraud" was produced.
> 
> 
> 
> So weird how people keep getting arrested and convicted "without evidence"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas woman arrested on election fraud charges based on Project Veritas video
> 
> 
> The allegations surfaced last fall after the conservative activist group Project Veritas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.houstonchronicle.com
Click to expand...

Some fraud is not "massive fraud", sad little puppy. There is no evidence of fraud on the scale to change an election outcome.

And don't worry....that woman's fraudulent vote was countered by some Trump supporters in Pennsylvania.









						Pennsylvania Man Charged With Voter Fraud For Casting Ballot For Trump Under Dead Mother’s Name
					

The Republican said he voted illegally “to reelect President Donald Trump.”




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
Click to expand...

They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.


----------



## Unkotare

surada said:


> ...
> 
> Trump never really went to work.. He criticized and attacked people personally, tweeted a lot, watched TV.. but he didn't do the work.. He didn't listen to advisors or read reports or look into the facts of any situation. Governance is not all flash and self promotion.. Trump commented on EVERYTHING every day. He is dyslectic, has an extremely short attention span and is unfocused.. Combine that with arrogance and you have a loser.



You seem to have a lot of very specific personal information about the President's life. Go gossip with the other girls in the cafeteria.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Twice Impeached Trump was never liked. That was his own doing. Since running for president, he never had an average favorability rating north of 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's telling how you blame everyone else for his boorish behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you really  believed that, you would have had the balls to address my actual point.
> 
> Fuck off coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is as dead as your brain as it's rooted in the dementia of which you suffer. His poll numbers speak to his performance. You just don't like them because he sucked. And by the way, I gave him credit when credit was due. Yet another shining example of how brain-dead you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It’s been good under Trump, there’s no denying that._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... feel free to continue making an ass of yourself.
Click to expand...



His poll numbers speak to the power of the propaganda that the media and big tech and hollywood constantly pumped out the last four years.


The economy was good, there were no new wars and wages were rising. 


And yet, all the people heard though the means of communication was ORANGE MAN BAD.



We cannot have a free and fair election under such circumstances.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Twice Impeached Trump was never liked. That was his own doing. Since running for president, he never had an average favorability rating north of 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's telling how you blame everyone else for his boorish behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you really  believed that, you would have had the balls to address my actual point.
> 
> Fuck off coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is as dead as your brain as it's rooted in the dementia of which you suffer. His poll numbers speak to his performance. You just don't like them because he sucked. And by the way, I gave him credit when credit was due. Yet another shining example of how brain-dead you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It’s been good under Trump, there’s no denying that._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... feel free to continue making an ass of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump never really went to work.. He criticized and attacked people personally, tweeted a lot, watched TV.. but he didn't do the work.. He didn't listen to advisors or read reports or look into the facts of any situation. Governance is not all flash and self promotion.. Trump commented on EVERYTHING every day. He is dyslectic, has an extremely short attention span and is unfocused.. Combine that with arrogance and you have a loser.
Click to expand...



Trump did a lot, your sources just didn't bother telling you about any of it. 


Or, you are just lying.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
Click to expand...



If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville. 


He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.

And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.


----------



## TheParser

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


If the leftists get their way, his name will not even be mentioned in history books.

Little children will read something like this: "Between the wonderful President Barack Obama and the sweet President Joseph Biden, there was a very wicked person who lived in the White House, but thanks to the patriotic efforts of  the media and a beautiful lady named Nancy Pelosi, that bad man was finally forced out. If you hear any adult person (even your father or mother) mention his name, call the police immediately. He/she/they  will be taken away for reeducation."


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
Click to expand...


No Trump said there were good people on both sides.

Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.









						How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
					

Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.




					www.politico.com


----------



## candycorn

The blob will be remembered as a wholesale failure as a man, as a President, and a father.


----------



## surada

TheParser said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the leftists get their way, his name will not even be mentioned in history books.
> 
> Little children will read something like this: "Between the wonderful President Barack Obama and the sweet President Joseph Biden, there was a very wicked person who lived in the White House, but thanks to the patriotic efforts of  the media and a beautiful lady named Nancy Pelosi, that bad man was finally forced out. If you hear any adult person (even your father or mother) mention his name, call the police immediately. He/she/they  will be taken away for reeducation."
Click to expand...


There is enough film and tweets on the record to let Trump speak for himself.. and that will be his legacy.


----------



## surada

candycorn said:


> The blob will be remembered as a wholesale failure as a man, as a President, and a father.



You gotta read this..









						How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
					

Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
Click to expand...




Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying. 


By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.


----------



## DrLove

*Last Trump Job Approval 34%; Average Is Record-Low 41%*

Obama's average was 47.9 - So yeah, Rump may go down as the greatest president of ALL TIME!! 










						Last Trump Job Approval 34%; Average Is Record-Low 41%
					

President Donald Trump's last job approval rating is a personal low 34%. He averaged 41% job approval in office, a record low by four points.




					news.gallup.com


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Twice Impeached Trump was never liked. That was his own doing. Since running for president, he never had an average favorability rating north of 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's telling how you blame everyone else for his boorish behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you really  believed that, you would have had the balls to address my actual point.
> 
> Fuck off coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is as dead as your brain as it's rooted in the dementia of which you suffer. His poll numbers speak to his performance. You just don't like them because he sucked. And by the way, I gave him credit when credit was due. Yet another shining example of how brain-dead you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It’s been good under Trump, there’s no denying that._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... feel free to continue making an ass of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His poll numbers speak to the power of the propaganda that the media and big tech and hollywood constantly pumped out the last four years.
> 
> 
> The economy was good, there were no new wars and wages were rising.
> 
> 
> And yet, all the people heard though the means of communication was ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot have a free and fair election under such circumstances.
Click to expand...

Crybaby, grow a pair and stop whining.


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
Click to expand...


Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Twice Impeached Trump was never liked. That was his own doing. Since running for president, he never had an average favorability rating north of 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's telling how you blame everyone else for his boorish behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you really  believed that, you would have had the balls to address my actual point.
> 
> Fuck off coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is as dead as your brain as it's rooted in the dementia of which you suffer. His poll numbers speak to his performance. You just don't like them because he sucked. And by the way, I gave him credit when credit was due. Yet another shining example of how brain-dead you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It’s been good under Trump, there’s no denying that._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... feel free to continue making an ass of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His poll numbers speak to the power of the propaganda that the media and big tech and hollywood constantly pumped out the last four years.
> 
> 
> The economy was good, there were no new wars and wages were rising.
> 
> 
> And yet, all the people heard though the means of communication was ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot have a free and fair election under such circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crybaby, grow a pair and stop whining.
Click to expand...



Fuck you tough guy.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
Click to expand...



No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians. 


My point stands. 


Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
Click to expand...


You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
Click to expand...

Until you can admit the truth that AG Barr, the courts, GA election officials, and now Mitch McConnell have admitted- that there is no evidence of election fraud, you have no credibility what-so-ever.

Everything you say is BS, because you are a proven liar.


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
Click to expand...


Trump is on video saying there were good people on both sides.

Do you think Trump will return the $750,000 worth of art he stole from the US Embassy in Paris?


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
Click to expand...



If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville. 


Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.


----------



## Correll

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until you can admit the truth that AG Barr, the courts, GA election officials, and now Mitch McConnell have admitted- that there is no evidence of election fraud, you have no credibility what-so-ever.
> 
> Everything you say is BS, because you are a proven liar.
Click to expand...



YOu have admitted to wanting mass genocide on tens of millions of your fellow Americans.


So, fuck you.


My point stands. 


Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is on video saying there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Do you think Trump will return the $750,000 worth of art he stole from the US Embassy in Paris?
Click to expand...



Yep. Both sides of the question of historical statues. 


He explicitly and repeatedly said that ws were bad people.


You are still lying. 


If you believed the shit you say about Trump, you would not be lying.


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until you can admit the truth that AG Barr, the courts, GA election officials, and now Mitch McConnell have admitted- that there is no evidence of election fraud, you have no credibility what-so-ever.
> 
> Everything you say is BS, because you are a proven liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have admitted to wanting mass genocide on tens of millions of your fellow Americans.
> 
> 
> So, fuck you.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
Click to expand...

You have no points. You are a proven liar.  You have a truth problem.  

Until you can admit the truth that AG Barr, the courts, GA election officials, and now Mitch McConnell have admitted- that there is no evidence of election fraud, you have no credibility what-so-ever.

Everything you say is BS.


----------



## Mac1958

DO YOU WANNA COME TO MY GOING AWAY PARTY TOMORROW


----------



## Slyhunter

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until you can admit the truth that AG Barr, the courts, GA election officials, and now Mitch McConnell have admitted- that there is no evidence of election fraud, you have no credibility what-so-ever.
> 
> Everything you say is BS, because you are a proven liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have admitted to wanting mass genocide on tens of millions of your fellow Americans.
> 
> 
> So, fuck you.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no points. You are a proven liar.  You have a truth problem.
> 
> Until you can admit the truth that AG Barr, the courts, GA election officials, and now Mitch McConnell have admitted- that there is no evidence of election fraud, you have no credibility what-so-ever.
> 
> Everything you say is BS.
Click to expand...

Ignoring the truth and pretending a lie is the truth makes your credibility dubious.


----------



## The Banker

Slyhunter said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until you can admit the truth that AG Barr, the courts, GA election officials, and now Mitch McConnell have admitted- that there is no evidence of election fraud, you have no credibility what-so-ever.
> 
> Everything you say is BS, because you are a proven liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu have admitted to wanting mass genocide on tens of millions of your fellow Americans.
> 
> 
> So, fuck you.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no points. You are a proven liar.  You have a truth problem.
> 
> Until you can admit the truth that AG Barr, the courts, GA election officials, and now Mitch McConnell have admitted- that there is no evidence of election fraud, you have no credibility what-so-ever.
> 
> Everything you say is BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignoring the truth and pretending a lie is the truth makes your credibility dubious.
Click to expand...

Too bad I have facts and evidence on my side, you have nothing but lies.

Care to explain why all the courts have stated there is no evidence of fraud???

I'll give you a hint... it is because there is no evidence of fraud...


----------



## 22lcidw

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
Click to expand...

Civilized! Progs by a huge percentage make Caligula look like a monk!


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Twice Impeached Trump was never liked. That was his own doing. Since running for president, he never had an average favorability rating north of 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's telling how you blame everyone else for his boorish behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you really  believed that, you would have had the balls to address my actual point.
> 
> Fuck off coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is as dead as your brain as it's rooted in the dementia of which you suffer. His poll numbers speak to his performance. You just don't like them because he sucked. And by the way, I gave him credit when credit was due. Yet another shining example of how brain-dead you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It’s been good under Trump, there’s no denying that._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... feel free to continue making an ass of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His poll numbers speak to the power of the propaganda that the media and big tech and hollywood constantly pumped out the last four years.
> 
> 
> The economy was good, there were no new wars and wages were rising.
> 
> 
> And yet, all the people heard though the means of communication was ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot have a free and fair election under such circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crybaby, grow a pair and stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you tough guy.
Click to expand...

No worries, stay ball-less and keep whining. No skin off my back.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
Click to expand...

The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
Click to expand...



The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues. 


Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.


You are lying still.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
Click to expand...

Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
Click to expand...


Nope.Trump said there were good people on both sides in Charllotesville. This past week on Jan 6th after his jihadis had been attacking the Capitol for several hours  he told them, "We love you, you're special".

One day you will wake up and realize that Trump is not only a monster but a craven coward.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
Click to expand...

Nobody lied about what he said. They quoted him exactly and he exactly said that there were "good people on both sides". hIs condemnations always come across as milquetoast or they have disclaimers. Just condemn the violence, the racism or the anti Semitism RIGHT AWAY and not after being pressured into it and don't tell the terrorists you "love them".


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
Click to expand...



He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.


Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.


THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying. 


YOu are a fucking liar.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.Trump said there were good people on both sides in Charllotesville. This past week on Jan 6th after his jihadis had been attacking the Capitol for several hours  he told them, "We love you, you're special".
> 
> One day you will wake up and realize that Trump is not only a monster but a craven coward.
Click to expand...


On both sides of the issue of historical statues. 


He also clearly, and repeatedly and explicitly excluded the ws from that grouping. 


You libs lied about it them and are still lying about it now.


That you lie like that, shows that you know you are the bad guys.


That you are able to make it stick, shows that nothing you say or report can be trusted. You are very good liars, willing to say ANYTHING,  and stick to it, as a group, to give it the illusion of credibility.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> On both sides of the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> He also clearly, and repeatedly and explicitly excluded the ws from that grouping.
> 
> 
> You libs lied about it them and are still lying about it now.
> 
> 
> That you lie like that, shows that you know you are the bad guys.
> 
> 
> That you are able to make it stick, shows that nothing you say or report can be trusted. You are very good liars, willing to say ANYTHING,  and stick to it, as a group, to give it the illusion of credibility.


All he had to do was condemn the violence and the white supremacists and STFU...but he CAN'T. Everything has to come with a qualifier. Just say racists are bad and STOP. Don't talk about "very fine people". Tell the terrorists to go home and STOP. Don't tell them you love them.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
Click to expand...

LOL

Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.


----------



## P@triot

IM2 said:


> trump is a racist. Regan was a racist. Nixon was a racist. Lincoln was a racist. Washington was a racist. At least 42 presidents have been racists. So you just don't have a point.


Nixon was a racist. *President Trump* and President Reagan weren't even remotely racist. But Woodrow Wilson, Lyndon Johnson, and Joe Biden are all _raging_ racists.

See a pattern? The Dumbocrat Party - the party of slavery - never stopped hating blacks.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Some fraud is not "massive fraud", sad little puppy. There is no evidence of fraud on the scale to change an election outcome.
> 
> And don't worry....that woman's fraudulent vote was countered by some Trump supporters in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Man Charged With Voter Fraud For Casting Ballot For Trump Under Dead Mother’s Name
> 
> 
> The Republican said he voted illegally “to reelect President Donald Trump.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Amazing how quickly the left changes their tune. They love the "no fraud" narrative until someone provides them with arrests and convictions and then they change their narrative to "well....well....well....it's not _enough_".


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump is a racist. Regan was a racist. Nixon was a racist. Lincoln was a racist. Washington was a racist. At least 42 presidents have been racists. So you just don't have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon was a racist. *President Trump* and President Reagan weren't even remotely racist. But Woodrow Wilson, Lyndon Johnson, and Joe Biden are all _raging_ racists.
> 
> See a pattern? The Dumbocrat Party - the party of slavery - never stopped hating blacks.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

_"you also had people that were very fine people, on both sides."_


----------



## Moonglow

Trump is the greatest president of all time for impeachment by a president, everything else he didn't put his heart into it.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. You provided the American people with the most transparent administration of our lifetime. It was a breath of fresh air after the MaObama Administration.








						Trump Orders Declassification of Some Crossfire Hurricane Documents
					

President Donald Trump has ordered the declassification of previously confidential documents related to "Crossfire Hurricane," the FBI’s investigation of ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will never see a better president.








						Trump Gives Farewell Speech: 'The Movement We Started Is Only Just Beginning'
					

President Donald Trump released his farewell speech on Tuesday afternoon, saying he will pray for the success of ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some fraud is not "massive fraud", sad little puppy. There is no evidence of fraud on the scale to change an election outcome.
> 
> And don't worry....that woman's fraudulent vote was countered by some Trump supporters in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Man Charged With Voter Fraud For Casting Ballot For Trump Under Dead Mother’s Name
> 
> 
> The Republican said he voted illegally “to reelect President Donald Trump.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how quickly the left changes their tune. They love the "no fraud" narrative until someone provides them with arrests and convictions and then they change their narrative to "well....well....well....it's not _enough_".
Click to expand...

Nobody has said that there was no fraud . There is fraud every election. There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election. Trump lost fair and square.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will never see a better president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Gives Farewell Speech: 'The Movement We Started Is Only Just Beginning'
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump released his farewell speech on Tuesday afternoon, saying he will pray for the success of ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


The 21st-century has already seen a better President. Barack Obama. Polling hasn’t EVER seen a worst one than Trump...









						Trump Had Lowest Average Approval Rating in Gallup History - Yes, Worse Than Nixon
					

Outgoing president averaged 41% job approval in office, a record low by four points




					www.thewrap.com


----------



## IM2

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trump is a racist. Regan was a racist. Nixon was a racist. Lincoln was a racist. Washington was a racist. At least 42 presidents have been racists. So you just don't have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon was a racist. *President Trump* and President Reagan weren't even remotely racist. But Woodrow Wilson, Lyndon Johnson, and Joe Biden are all _raging_ racists.
> 
> See a pattern? The Dumbocrat Party - the party of slavery - never stopped hating blacks.
Click to expand...

We're on president 46, 45 of them have been racists. Both party's. That's the pattern.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. You provided the American people with the most transparent administration of our lifetime. It was a breath of fresh air after the MaObama Administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Orders Declassification of Some Crossfire Hurricane Documents
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump has ordered the declassification of previously confidential documents related to "Crossfire Hurricane," the FBI’s investigation of ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


*Never Impeached...*





*Impeached...*





*Impeached again!*


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.


How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Trump lost fair and square.


Really? What happened to "Russian Collusion"? Weird how that instantly went way after 5 years of excessive screaming and ranting about it.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president...








						Trump Delivers Triumph for Criminal Justice Reform
					

The Trump administration's executive order is a step in the right direction in making the criminal justice system clearer and more just.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president...








						30 Things Donald Trump Did as President You Might Have Missed — POLITICO
					

Trump’s presidency may be best remembered for its cataclysmic end. But his four years as president also changed real American policy in lasting ways, just more quietly. We asked POLITICO’s best-in-class policy reporters to recap some of the ways Trump changed the country while in office, for...




					apple.news


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost fair and square.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What happened to "Russian Collusion"? Weird how that instantly went way after 5 years of excessive screaming and ranting about it.
Click to expand...


Nothing happened to it. It happened but it didn't rise to the level of criminal conspiracy. And?



P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
Click to expand...

I can know that by the lack of evidence of it. There is more evidence of Bigfoot than there is of massive voter fraud. I can also know because it's one of the things I do for a living.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 Things Donald Trump Did as President You Might Have Missed — POLITICO
> 
> 
> Trump’s presidency may be best remembered for its cataclysmic end. But his four years as president also changed real American policy in lasting ways, just more quietly. We asked POLITICO’s best-in-class policy reporters to recap some of the ways Trump changed the country while in office, for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


I don't know who you are trying to convince other than yourself. Most of America and the rest of the world know what an unmitigated disaster his presidency was.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> On both sides of the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> He also clearly, and repeatedly and explicitly excluded the ws from that grouping.
> 
> 
> You libs lied about it them and are still lying about it now.
> 
> 
> That you lie like that, shows that you know you are the bad guys.
> 
> 
> That you are able to make it stick, shows that nothing you say or report can be trusted. You are very good liars, willing to say ANYTHING,  and stick to it, as a group, to give it the illusion of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> All he had to do was condemn the violence and the white supremacists and STFU...but he CAN'T. Everything has to come with a qualifier. Just say racists are bad and STOP. Don't talk about "very fine people". Tell the terrorists to go home and STOP. Don't tell them you love them.
Click to expand...



His points about the leftists being violent also AND the non-violent pro-statue people were both correct and valid and should have been said and should have been listened to also.


The Leftist were at least half the problem. And the vast majority of people that support the statues are NOT ws. 


Ignoring either of those facts, would be wrong, morally and practically. 


My point though, was just to use that as proof of how good at lying your side has become.


The President said one thing, and you people have convinced the world that he said the exact opposite.


That reveals both an intent to lie and a capability that we must never forget.



NOTHING that serves the agenda of the Left can ever be trusted. They/you have demonstrated a willingness to lie and a terrifying effective ability to make lies stick.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
Click to expand...




When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter. 


Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.


That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.


My point stands. 


He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.


Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.


THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.


YOu are a fucking liar.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
Click to expand...

Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice. 

_“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lost fair and square.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What happened to "Russian Collusion"? Weird how that instantly went way after 5 years of excessive screaming and ranting about it.
Click to expand...

What happened to it? Were you in a coma? Mueller investigated it and determined Twice Impeached Trump did not collude with Russia.

Now you know.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.
> 
> 
> That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
Click to expand...

His thoughts were there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
Click to expand...



Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.


The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.


Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.
> 
> 
> That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His thoughts were there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.
Click to expand...



I based my point on his stated position. 


You are the one making up shit.


FUCK YOU.


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
Click to expand...



Trump has been claiming the system is rigged against him for 40  years.. This crap isn't new for him.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> On both sides of the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> He also clearly, and repeatedly and explicitly excluded the ws from that grouping.
> 
> 
> You libs lied about it them and are still lying about it now.
> 
> 
> That you lie like that, shows that you know you are the bad guys.
> 
> 
> That you are able to make it stick, shows that nothing you say or report can be trusted. You are very good liars, willing to say ANYTHING,  and stick to it, as a group, to give it the illusion of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> All he had to do was condemn the violence and the white supremacists and STFU...but he CAN'T. Everything has to come with a qualifier. Just say racists are bad and STOP. Don't talk about "very fine people". Tell the terrorists to go home and STOP. Don't tell them you love them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His points about the leftists being violent also AND the non-violent pro-statue people were both correct and valid and should have been said and should have been listened to also.
> 
> 
> The Leftist were at least half the problem. And the vast majority of people that support the statues are NOT ws.
> 
> 
> Ignoring either of those facts, would be wrong, morally and practically.
> 
> 
> My point though, was just to use that as proof of how good at lying your side has become.
> 
> 
> The President said one thing, and you people have convinced the world that he said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> That reveals both an intent to lie and a capability that we must never forget.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that serves the agenda of the Left can ever be trusted. They/you have demonstrated a willingness to lie and a terrifying effective ability to make lies stick.
Click to expand...

We get that you have convinced yourself of that, but you’re not convincing the rest of the world who sees Donald Trump for what he is. A self-serving, narcissistic, bloated, borderline racist, one term, loser.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
Click to expand...

That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!


----------



## Seawytch

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.
> 
> 
> That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His thoughts were there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.
Click to expand...

And I doubt there are very many people who want to see statues of traitors kept in place that aren’t a little bit racist, especially the ones that  actually get their fat asses off their couch to protest in favor of it. Just sayin’....


----------



## The Banker

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
Click to expand...

Waaaaaaa Waaaaaa !!!
it was fraud it was fraud.

Do you even know how pathetic you sound?  Crying over fraud that didn't happen, with no eivdence of fraud and all these people and courts coming out saying no fraud.

Waaaaa waaaaa it's all a global conspiracy against Trump.  You people are pathetic.

At least lose with dignity.

Enjoy the Biden presidency, Trump has done such a terrible job with covid that Biden will easily do a much better job and he will look like the hero.

Once the virus is gone the economy will start booming and sleepy Joe will be another Bill clinton.

How come all the good presidents are democrats and all the failed presidents are republicans???


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
Click to expand...

What a dumbfuck you are. Barr never said all fraud was found. From where did you even get that silly notion?  Again, what he did say was up until that date, they had not found enough widespread fraud to change the outcome of the election. Shortly after that, a spokeswoman from the Department of Justice added to that saying they were still looking to see if they could find more evidence of fraud. Apparently, they still never found enough to change the outcome of the election.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.
> 
> 
> That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His thoughts were there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I based my point on his stated position.
> 
> 
> You are the one making up shit.
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU.
Click to expand...

You based that on your desire to suck his cock as he never said what you claim he was thinking. You just can't help yourself but defend that piece of shit. He said there were very fine people on the side which was comprised by racists who organized, sponsored, arranged, participated and attended that event.

_[edit: interestingly enough, some of the people who attended that racist Unite the Right rally, which led to one death and many more injured; also stormed the Capitol which led to 5 deaths and many more injured. Those are the people you defend]_


----------



## Faun

The Banker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waaaaaaa Waaaaaa !!!
> it was fraud it was fraud.
> 
> Do you even know how pathetic you sound?  Crying over fraud that didn't happen, with no eivdence of fraud and all these people and courts coming out saying no fraud.
> 
> Waaaaa waaaaa it's all a global conspiracy against Trump.  You people are pathetic.
> 
> At least lose with dignity.
> 
> Enjoy the Biden presidency, Trump has done such a terrible job with covid that Biden will easily do a much better job and he will look like the hero.
> 
> Once the virus is gone the economy will start booming and sleepy Joe will be another Bill clinton.
> 
> How come all the good presidents are democrats and all the failed presidents are republicans???
Click to expand...

They never had any dignity with which to lose.


----------



## surada

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> On both sides of the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> He also clearly, and repeatedly and explicitly excluded the ws from that grouping.
> 
> 
> You libs lied about it them and are still lying about it now.
> 
> 
> That you lie like that, shows that you know you are the bad guys.
> 
> 
> That you are able to make it stick, shows that nothing you say or report can be trusted. You are very good liars, willing to say ANYTHING,  and stick to it, as a group, to give it the illusion of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> All he had to do was condemn the violence and the white supremacists and STFU...but he CAN'T. Everything has to come with a qualifier. Just say racists are bad and STOP. Don't talk about "very fine people". Tell the terrorists to go home and STOP. Don't tell them you love them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His points about the leftists being violent also AND the non-violent pro-statue people were both correct and valid and should have been said and should have been listened to also.
> 
> 
> The Leftist were at least half the problem. And the vast majority of people that support the statues are NOT ws.
> 
> 
> Ignoring either of those facts, would be wrong, morally and practically.
> 
> 
> My point though, was just to use that as proof of how good at lying your side has become.
> 
> 
> The President said one thing, and you people have convinced the world that he said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> That reveals both an intent to lie and a capability that we must never forget.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that serves the agenda of the Left can ever be trusted. They/you have demonstrated a willingness to lie and a terrifying effective ability to make lies stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get that you have convinced yourself of that, but you’re not convincing the rest of the world who sees Donald Trump for what he is. A self-serving, narcissistic, bloated, borderline racist, one term, loser.
Click to expand...


What is that old joke.. If they are running you out of town on a rail, pretend you are leading a parade??


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Nothing happened to it. It happened but it didn't rise to the level of criminal conspiracy. And?


But you just said that no election has ever been compromised by voter fraud because there isn't enough. So Russia couldn't have interfered with the elections to the point that it caused *President Trump* to win. _Oops_.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I don't know who you are trying to convince other than yourself. Most of America and the rest of the world know what an unmitigated disaster his presidency was.


The only people who consider President Trump's administration an "unmitigated disaster" are anti-American fascists.

By _any_ metric, *President Trump* was one of the three most remarkable presidents in US history. Record market highs. Record market lows. Not a single war. Four historic peace agreements. Trillions repatriated by corporations thanks to his tax break. Manufacturing at decades long highs. It just goes on and on and on.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happened to it. It happened but it didn't rise to the level of criminal conspiracy. And?
> 
> 
> 
> But you just said that no election has ever been compromised by voter fraud because there isn't enough. So Russia couldn't have interfered with the elections to the point that it caused *President Trump* to win. _Oops_.
Click to expand...

That wasn't voter fraud, that was collusion with a foreign country.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who you are trying to convince other than yourself. Most of America and the rest of the world know what an unmitigated disaster his presidency was.
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who consider President Trump's administration an "unmitigated disaster" are anti-American fascists.
> 
> By _any_ metric, *President Trump* was one of the three most remarkable presidents in US history. Record market highs. Record market lows. Not a single war. Four historic peace agreements. Trillions repatriated by corporations thanks to his tax break. Manufacturing at decades long highs. It just goes on and on and on.
Click to expand...

 Ah, so now the majority of Americans and pretty much the whole world are "anti American fascists"? You're getting more sad and pathetic by the moment...kind of like your cult leader, Trump.


----------



## Issa

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

Lol in what world do trump cultists live in?

Every channel I tune  in to, friends and family members all over the world, their FB feeds they all celebrated the departure of the dumbest most erratic asshole to ever make it to the White House. 
What a fucking nightmare that was.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Moonglow said:


> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..


I was there in '69 and saw exactly what they thought about many things including the Constitution which they only talk about if they think it can be twisted to fit their agenda. Bullspit!


----------



## 9thIDdoc

NYcarbineer said:


> As one Trump action after another gets ruled unconstitutional, it's apparent that it's not America's kids who need most to study the document.


Right. It's apparent there are courts that should actually read it. And it behooves us all to remember that the courts are a part of government. You know that thing that was supposed to serve the people; not itself?


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been claiming the system is rigged against him for 40  years.. This crap isn't new for him.
Click to expand...



That someone has long standing complaints is not evidence that the complaints are not valid.


Obviously. 


I mean, did that sound reasonable in your head, or are you just gaslighting?


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> On both sides of the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> He also clearly, and repeatedly and explicitly excluded the ws from that grouping.
> 
> 
> You libs lied about it them and are still lying about it now.
> 
> 
> That you lie like that, shows that you know you are the bad guys.
> 
> 
> That you are able to make it stick, shows that nothing you say or report can be trusted. You are very good liars, willing to say ANYTHING,  and stick to it, as a group, to give it the illusion of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> All he had to do was condemn the violence and the white supremacists and STFU...but he CAN'T. Everything has to come with a qualifier. Just say racists are bad and STOP. Don't talk about "very fine people". Tell the terrorists to go home and STOP. Don't tell them you love them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His points about the leftists being violent also AND the non-violent pro-statue people were both correct and valid and should have been said and should have been listened to also.
> 
> 
> The Leftist were at least half the problem. And the vast majority of people that support the statues are NOT ws.
> 
> 
> Ignoring either of those facts, would be wrong, morally and practically.
> 
> 
> My point though, was just to use that as proof of how good at lying your side has become.
> 
> 
> The President said one thing, and you people have convinced the world that he said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> That reveals both an intent to lie and a capability that we must never forget.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that serves the agenda of the Left can ever be trusted. They/you have demonstrated a willingness to lie and a terrifying effective ability to make lies stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get that you have convinced yourself of that, but you’re not convincing the rest of the world who sees Donald Trump for what he is. A self-serving, narcissistic, bloated, borderline racist, one term, loser.
Click to expand...




THe full text of the speech, which proves my claims about what TRump said, have been repeatedly linked and excerpted to this site.

The fact that you admit that despite that, that the "rest of the world" is convinced of the lie, 


validates my point about how powerful you side's Lying Machine is. 


We cannot have a Free and Fair Election, when one side is able to sell such blatant and obvious and poisonous lies about the other.


No Free Elections, means the country itself is not Free.


You are a Good Little German.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
Click to expand...



Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.

Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.


My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.


Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.


This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.
> 
> 
> That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His thoughts were there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I doubt there are very many people who want to see statues of traitors kept in place that aren’t a little bit racist, especially the ones that  actually get their fat asses off their couch to protest in favor of it. Just sayin’....
Click to expand...


For 5 generations the children of this country were taught that those people were soldiers that did their duty, as they saw it, in a difficult and confusing time, and who should be celebrated as American Heroes.


It is legitimate if you want to disagree with that choice that was made.

Pretending that that did not happen, and judging those people, as though they agree with you, (that the men were traitors) 

is  you being being willfully ignorant of history.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
Click to expand...

There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You

You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.

You fell for the big lie.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.
> 
> 
> That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His thoughts were there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I doubt there are very many people who want to see statues of traitors kept in place that aren’t a little bit racist, especially the ones that  actually get their fat asses off their couch to protest in favor of it. Just sayin’....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For 5 generations the children of this country were taught that those people were soldiers that did their duty, as they saw it, in a difficult and confusing time, and who should be celebrated as American Heroes.
Click to expand...

They were taught that by other racists nostalgic about owning people. Those people were traitors and don't deserve to be glorified.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> You based that on your desire to suck his cock as he never said what you claim he was thinking. You just can't help yourself but defend that piece of shit. He said there were very fine people on the side which was comprised by racists who organized, sponsored, arranged, participated and attended that event.




He explicitly stated that he was referring to the sides of the issue of HISTORICAL STATUES, 


and explicitly EXCLUDED THE WS. 


The crux of the issue is your side's pretense that only ws would support the historical statues.



But even in the world view of that premise, that still does not justify the bald faced lie about what he actually said.


AND, my point about what the lie reveals about your side stands.


You would not lie like that, and defend it to the death, if you really believed the shit you claim to believe.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> On both sides of the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> He also clearly, and repeatedly and explicitly excluded the ws from that grouping.
> 
> 
> You libs lied about it them and are still lying about it now.
> 
> 
> That you lie like that, shows that you know you are the bad guys.
> 
> 
> That you are able to make it stick, shows that nothing you say or report can be trusted. You are very good liars, willing to say ANYTHING,  and stick to it, as a group, to give it the illusion of credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> All he had to do was condemn the violence and the white supremacists and STFU...but he CAN'T. Everything has to come with a qualifier. Just say racists are bad and STOP. Don't talk about "very fine people". Tell the terrorists to go home and STOP. Don't tell them you love them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His points about the leftists being violent also AND the non-violent pro-statue people were both correct and valid and should have been said and should have been listened to also.
> 
> 
> The Leftist were at least half the problem. And the vast majority of people that support the statues are NOT ws.
> 
> 
> Ignoring either of those facts, would be wrong, morally and practically.
> 
> 
> My point though, was just to use that as proof of how good at lying your side has become.
> 
> 
> The President said one thing, and you people have convinced the world that he said the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> That reveals both an intent to lie and a capability that we must never forget.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING that serves the agenda of the Left can ever be trusted. They/you have demonstrated a willingness to lie and a terrifying effective ability to make lies stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get that you have convinced yourself of that, but you’re not convincing the rest of the world who sees Donald Trump for what he is. A self-serving, narcissistic, bloated, borderline racist, one term, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is that old joke.. If they are running you out of town on a rail, pretend you are leading a parade??
Click to expand...



The PResident said one thing and the media reported it as the exact opposite.


That was a lie and a very, very poisonous lie at that. 


That is what we were discussing. DO you have a comment on the discussion or are you just here as a cheerleader?


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
Click to expand...



Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.


SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.
> 
> 
> That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His thoughts were there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I doubt there are very many people who want to see statues of traitors kept in place that aren’t a little bit racist, especially the ones that  actually get their fat asses off their couch to protest in favor of it. Just sayin’....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For 5 generations the children of this country were taught that those people were soldiers that did their duty, as they saw it, in a difficult and confusing time, and who should be celebrated as American Heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were taught that by other racists nostalgic about owning people. Those people were traitors and don't deserve to be glorified.
Click to expand...



Nope. It was accepted by the nation as a whole, as part of the process of healing the wounds of the Civil War.


Thus, for five generations, Good Americans as a whole, taught that to their children, as part of accepted American History.


You know this. YOu disagee with it.


Stating your disagreement would be valid.


Pretending that it did not happen, is not.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
Click to expand...

Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.
> 
> 
> That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His thoughts were there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I doubt there are very many people who want to see statues of traitors kept in place that aren’t a little bit racist, especially the ones that  actually get their fat asses off their couch to protest in favor of it. Just sayin’....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For 5 generations the children of this country were taught that those people were soldiers that did their duty, as they saw it, in a difficult and confusing time, and who should be celebrated as American Heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were taught that by other racists nostalgic about owning people. Those people were traitors and don't deserve to be glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It was accepted by the nation as a whole, as part of the process of healing the wounds of the Civil War.
> 
> 
> Thus, for five generations, Good Americans as a whole, taught that to their children, as part of accepted American History.
> 
> 
> You know this. YOu disagee with it.
> 
> 
> Stating your disagreement would be valid.
> 
> 
> Pretending that it did not happen, is not.
Click to expand...

Funny that I wasn’t taught this. Oh, right...because I wasn’t raised by racists nostalgic about owning people. Silly me.

The “monuments” to traitors don’t belong in a public square. Put them in a museum. We should learn from our mistakes not glorify them.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
Click to expand...



I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.
> 
> 
> That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His thoughts were there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I doubt there are very many people who want to see statues of traitors kept in place that aren’t a little bit racist, especially the ones that  actually get their fat asses off their couch to protest in favor of it. Just sayin’....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For 5 generations the children of this country were taught that those people were soldiers that did their duty, as they saw it, in a difficult and confusing time, and who should be celebrated as American Heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were taught that by other racists nostalgic about owning people. Those people were traitors and don't deserve to be glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It was accepted by the nation as a whole, as part of the process of healing the wounds of the Civil War.
> 
> 
> Thus, for five generations, Good Americans as a whole, taught that to their children, as part of accepted American History.
> 
> 
> You know this. YOu disagee with it.
> 
> 
> Stating your disagreement would be valid.
> 
> 
> Pretending that it did not happen, is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny that I wasn’t taught this. Oh, right...because I wasn’t raised by racists nostalgic about owning people. Silly me.
> 
> The “monuments” to traitors don’t belong in a public square. Put them in a museum. We should learn from our mistakes not glorify them.
Click to expand...



Really? Cause I was taught that in a mainstream public school by liberal teachers, in the 70s.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
Click to expand...

You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, claiming _"he *thought* there were people there who were NOT ws,"_ is claiming you can read his _*"thoughts."*_ You don't even have a brain where you can read your own thoughts, no less, anyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a person expresses his opinion in words, he is revealing his thoughts on the matter.
> 
> 
> Thus it is possible to make a point about what he thought based on his words.
> 
> 
> That you are pretending to not know this, is insanely pathetic stonewalling and gaslighting on your part.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His thoughts were there were "very fine people" among a group of racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I doubt there are very many people who want to see statues of traitors kept in place that aren’t a little bit racist, especially the ones that  actually get their fat asses off their couch to protest in favor of it. Just sayin’....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For 5 generations the children of this country were taught that those people were soldiers that did their duty, as they saw it, in a difficult and confusing time, and who should be celebrated as American Heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were taught that by other racists nostalgic about owning people. Those people were traitors and don't deserve to be glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It was accepted by the nation as a whole, as part of the process of healing the wounds of the Civil War.
> 
> 
> Thus, for five generations, Good Americans as a whole, taught that to their children, as part of accepted American History.
> 
> 
> You know this. YOu disagee with it.
> 
> 
> Stating your disagreement would be valid.
> 
> 
> Pretending that it did not happen, is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny that I wasn’t taught this. Oh, right...because I wasn’t raised by racists nostalgic about owning people. Silly me.
> 
> The “monuments” to traitors don’t belong in a public square. Put them in a museum. We should learn from our mistakes not glorify them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Cause I was taught that in a mainstream public school by liberal teachers, in the 70s.
Click to expand...

No you weren’t. No public school taught you that the south was made up of American heroes during the Civil War. Puhlease.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
Click to expand...


1. So, you dems going to change the rules back? 

2. HOw do you know that? 

3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you. 

4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
Click to expand...

1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed. 

2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever. 

3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term. 

4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> That wasn't voter fraud, that was collusion with a foreign country.


What was he "colluding" on?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who consider President Trump's administration an "unmitigated disaster" are anti-American fascists.
> 
> By _any_ metric, *President Trump* was one of the three most remarkable presidents in US history. Record market highs. Record market lows. Not a single war. Four historic peace agreements. Trillions repatriated by corporations thanks to his tax break. Manufacturing at decades long highs. It just goes on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so now the majority of Americans and pretty much the whole world are "anti American fascists"?
Click to expand...

"Majority" - cause 100% of eligible voters, voted


----------



## P@triot

Issa said:


> Lol in what world do trump cultists live in?


In the world the left refuses to live in. It's called "reality". You know, where someone with a penis and testicles isn't called "a real woman".


Issa said:


> Every channel I tune  in to, friends and family members all over the world, their FB feeds they all celebrated the departure of the dumbest most erratic asshole to ever make it to the White House.


Well that just illustrates how you submerse yourself in a left-wing propaganda echo chamber.


Issa said:


> What a fucking nightmare that was.


Right? I mean nothing says "fucking nightmare" like:

Record low unemployment
Record market highs
Four historic peach agreements
Not a single war
Lower taxes
Increased wealth across the nation
Secured borders
Defeat of ISIS
Trillions brought home from overseas thanks to repatriation tax break
Decades long high in manufacturing
Becoming #1 in the world in oil and natural gas production
That's literally just the tip of the iceberg. He accomplished more in 4 years than Clinton and Obama combined did in 16 years. And you can make it 20 years if you add Biden, because he won't accomplish any two of those items.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will never see a better president.








						Trump Makes First Public Comments Since Leaving Office
					

Former President Donald Trump said Friday in his first public comments since leaving office that he'll make a ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Issa

P@triot said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol in what world do trump cultists live in?
> 
> 
> 
> In the world the left refuses to live in. It's called "reality". You know, where someone with a penis and testicles isn't called "a real woman".
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every channel I tune  in to, friends and family members all over the world, their FB feeds they all celebrated the departure of the dumbest most erratic asshole to ever make it to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that just illustrates how you submerse yourself in a left-wing propaganda echo chamber.
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking nightmare that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right? I mean nothing says "fucking nightmare" like:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record market highs
> Four historic peach agreements
> Not a single war
> Lower taxes
> Increased wealth across the nation
> Secured borders
> Defeat of ISIS
> Trillions brought home from overseas thanks to repatriation tax break
> Decades long high in manufacturing
> Becoming #1 in the world in oil and natural gas production
> That's literally just the tip of the iceberg. He accomplished more in 4 years than Clinton and Obama combined did in 16 years. And you can make it 20 years if you add Biden, because he won't accomplish any two of those items.
Click to expand...

Wrong!!! I watch and read from multiple sources in 4 different languages. 

Trump or even a dog couldve achieved thr same things as the economy and stock market were trading upwards. Trump made the super rich even richer and failed to bring manufacturing jobs back as he promised.


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lies are yours and Twice Impeached Trump's, the piece of shit whose balls are dunked in your mouth. It was a racist rally that was organized, sponsored, promoted and attended by racists. There were no "very fine" people on the right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President disagreed. He thought there were people there who were NOT ws but supported the statues.
> 
> 
> Your side lied. He was explicit in saying that ws were bad people.
> 
> 
> You are lying still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you _think_ you're a mind reader now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated he position. He explicitly said that ws were bad people. He explicitly stated that he was referring to the issue of historical statues.
> 
> 
> Your side reported that he said the exact opposite of what he actually said.
> 
> 
> THat is not me mindreading. That is me reading what he actually said, and noticing that your side is lying.
> 
> 
> YOu are a fucking liar.
Click to expand...


Concerning Carlottesville


Correll said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made a bigger mess of the Republican Party than he did of the US and he really screwed America making it the epicenter of the worst pandemic in 100 years. The Republican Party is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side is literally using violent thugs in the streets and arresting people for defending themselves, in one case for running away.
> 
> 
> YOU WAKE UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who attacked the Capitol and tried to overturn the election are mostly being arrested back in their home towns not in the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point was, obviously about your sides alliance with BLM and Antifa over the last few years.
> 
> YOur side is the one that is using fascist tactics and normalizing political violence.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the complete and total failure by both Bush and Trump, with both leaving office in total disgrace, shame, and failure (with the country in ruins both now and in 2008), republicans can never ever criticize democrats ever again.
> 
> The GOP needs to have actual success before they can criticize, and the GOP has had minimal success for the entire 21st century.
> 
> If you voted for Bush and Trump you should be thrown in Gitmo for treason.
> 
> Shame on you, shame on every Bush and trump supporter, a total disgrace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trump was doing fine"...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lowest approval rating since Carter isn’t “fine” by a long shot. He really could’ve been reelected however if he had just taken COVID seriously. COVID didn’t kill his presidency, his dismal response to it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been half-assed his whole life.. Remember right after he took office when he gave up Israeli intelligence assets to the Russians? He was just showing off because he wanted to impress them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point in the post you "replied" to.
> 
> IN your "reply" you did not address it at all.
> 
> Thus, you admit that you cannot refute it, or even TRY to refute it.
> 
> It is thus the last word, until such a point as one of you grow some balls.
> 
> 
> Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Trump did, was ever good enough, according to the liars in the press.
> 
> 
> He could have touched the sick with hands glowing with holy light, healing them all, and you people would have invented some bullshit reason to attack him.
> 
> 
> Trump was doing fine, despite the insane and hysterical "Resistance" from people like you, until covid hit.
> 
> 
> Your...hysterical overreaction is just you being a liar and trying to distract from your side's crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump was never "doing fine". Worst approval ratings since Carter *before* his mob stormed the capitol. Now he's worst in modern history.
> 
> His terrible response to COVID sealed it for him. He lost and has no one to blame but himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point that nothing he did, would have been good enough for you people and that the media would have spun it negatively no matter what.
> 
> 
> Your response was to ignore that point and just keep reasserting your position.
> 
> 
> That is the act of someone who knows that his argument has been refuted, but is not enough of a man to admit it.
> 
> 
> Man up, Seawytch,, admit it. I expect better from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a stupid comment I chose to ignore. Plenty he could have done would have been "good enough" . The biggest thing he could have done that would have been "good enough" for me was treat COVID seriously. He didn't. Far from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you were serious about that, you would have admitted that my point was valid generally speaking, especially about the media, while claiming an individual exception.
> 
> 
> That you glossed over the fact of the completely partisanship of the media and big tech, greatly undermines your credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I wouldn't. Your comments about "the media" and "big tech" are tinfoil delusions. I get you're upset with the media for reporting on the things that Trump actually did and actually said, but that's misplaced anger. Be mad at him for doing and saying them. Same for "big tech". Don't violate the TOS, you don't get banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The way that the Left managed to sell the Charlottesville, Very Fine People lie, proves that your defense of the Media and Big Tech is nonsense.
> 
> 
> We cannot have free and fair elections when the people are that misinformed.
> 
> 
> It is theft by fraud, on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't have to sell anything. They just, again, reported on the stupid things he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, they would not have lied about what he said at Charlottesville.
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that ws were bad people and the media reported the exact opposite.
> 
> And you people are still, generally speaking, supporting that lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Trump said there were good people on both sides.
> 
> Trump is a pitiful buffoon. He doesn't have a clue how civilized people behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the First Day of the Trump Presidency Foreshadowed the Four Years to Come
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes at the last inauguration—as remembered by the Obama and Trump aides who were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump explicitly stated that ws were bad people, and you faggot whores lied and are still lying.
> 
> 
> By the act of lying, you show that, on some level, you know that your claims and positions are false and you cannot win the contest of ideas, based on the merits of your arguments or policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember how Trump "marveled" at how graciously he was treated by Obama and Michelle during his transition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't generally bother hanging off of every little word of politicians.
> 
> 
> My point stands.
> 
> 
> Everytime a lib lies like the media did with Charlotesville, they are admitting that they know they cannot win by telling the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You you are blissfully unaware of what a stupid, vulgar clod Trump is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, you libs would not have to lie, like you did with Charlotesville.
> 
> 
> Your actions prove that you know what you claimed is bullshit.
Click to expand...


[video]


----------



## surada

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You based that on your desire to suck his cock as he never said what you claim he was thinking. You just can't help yourself but defend that piece of shit. He said there were very fine people on the side which was comprised by racists who organized, sponsored, arranged, participated and attended that event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that he was referring to the sides of the issue of HISTORICAL STATUES,
> 
> 
> and explicitly EXCLUDED THE WS.
> 
> 
> The crux of the issue is your side's pretense that only ws would support the historical statues.
> 
> 
> 
> But even in the world view of that premise, that still does not justify the bald faced lie about what he actually said.
> 
> 
> AND, my point about what the lie reveals about your side stands.
> 
> 
> You would not lie like that, and defend it to the death, if you really believed the shit you claim to believe.
Click to expand...


[video]


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
Click to expand...



1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.

2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election. 

3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.

4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.


----------



## Correll

surada said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You based that on your desire to suck his cock as he never said what you claim he was thinking. You just can't help yourself but defend that piece of shit. He said there were very fine people on the side which was comprised by racists who organized, sponsored, arranged, participated and attended that event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He explicitly stated that he was referring to the sides of the issue of HISTORICAL STATUES,
> 
> 
> and explicitly EXCLUDED THE WS.
> 
> 
> The crux of the issue is your side's pretense that only ws would support the historical statues.
> 
> 
> 
> But even in the world view of that premise, that still does not justify the bald faced lie about what he actually said.
> 
> 
> AND, my point about what the lie reveals about your side stands.
> 
> 
> You would not lie like that, and defend it to the death, if you really believed the shit you claim to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [video]
Click to expand...



Yep. A nearly perfect response. and the Left just flat out lied to the American People about what he said, and made it stick.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
Click to expand...

1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier. 

2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up. 

3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated 
Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.

4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated


Oh FFS you obedient government lap-dog, even the hard left NY Times *admitted* that anyone who died was marked as "COVID" even if it was in a motorcycle accident or cancer.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?


Yep. And we are going to take back the United States from you anti-American, antisemite, pro sexual deviance, pro-abortion, sick bastards.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> 
> 
> 
> Oh FFS you obedient government lap-dog, even the hard left NY Times *admitted* that anyone who died was marked as "COVID" even if it was in a motorcycle accident or cancer.
Click to expand...

No they didn’t. You’re such a useful idiot.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And we are going to take back the United States from you anti-American, antisemite, pro sexual deviance, pro-abortion, sick bastards.
Click to expand...

 All 30% of you? Have fun storming the castle.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No they didn’t. You’re such a useful idiot.


Yes they did...ignorant government lap-dog. I read the fuck'n article _myself_. You're such a total idiot.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> All 30% of you? Have fun storming the castle.


Yeeaahh....that's not going to be much a problem considering your 30% is made up of anti-gun, cross-dressing, butt-hurt _bitches_


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> All 30% of you? Have fun storming the castle.


Don't you mean "storming the princess ball"?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. You’re such a useful idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did...ignorant government lap-dog. I read the fuck'n article _myself_. You're such a total idiot.
Click to expand...

And yet, oddly, you didn't provide it. Why is that, puppy? Is it because it says nothing of the sort?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 30% of you? Have fun storming the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeaahh....that's not going to be much a problem considering your 30% is made up of anti-gun, cross-dressing, butt-hurt _bitches_
Click to expand...

The election results tell a different story...


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
Click to expand...



1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!

2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.

3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning. 

4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 30% of you? Have fun *storming* the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeaahh....that's not going to be much a problem considering your 30% is made up of *anti-gun*, cross-dressing, butt-hurt _bitches_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election results tell a different story...
Click to expand...

Holy shit...did Seawytch just admit that the election was taken by "force" instead of fair election?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh FFS you obedient government lap-dog, even the hard left NY Times *admitted* that anyone who died was marked as "COVID" even if it was in a motorcycle accident or cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. You’re such a useful idiot.
Click to expand...

Just curious...do you ever get tired of me proving to everyone how you're uninformed about every subject you speak out about? Including the NY Times own twitter account just to help drive it home since you would cry "Glenn Beck". 








						NY Times publishes list of COVID victims on front page, caught including suspected homicide victim
					

Welp




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
Click to expand...


1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come? 

2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win". 

3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES. 








						Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
					

Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...




					www.factcheck.org
				




4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh FFS you obedient government lap-dog, even the hard left NY Times *admitted* that anyone who died was marked as "COVID" even if it was in a motorcycle accident or cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. You’re such a useful idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious...do you ever get tired of me proving to everyone how you're uninformed about every subject you speak out about? Including the NY Times own twitter account just to help drive it home since you would cry "Glenn Beck".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Times publishes list of COVID victims on front page, caught including suspected homicide victim
> 
> 
> Welp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 447651
Click to expand...


You aren't serious. One incorrectly listed death? Could you TRY to be less of a ridiculous caricature?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 30% of you? Have fun *storming* the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeaahh....that's not going to be much a problem considering your 30% is made up of *anti-gun*, cross-dressing, butt-hurt _bitches_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election results tell a different story...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit...did Seawytch just admit that the election was taken by "force" instead of fair election?
Click to expand...

Seek professional help...


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
Click to expand...



From  your link.

" Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "


Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.


Sophist word games, and you think that means something. 


They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.

AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
Click to expand...

They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.


They are listing any death as a “COVID death”. Hospitals get *federal* *reimbursement* for each and every case of COVID. And they want that money. Oh do they want that money.

To deny that is the fucking pinnacle of being an ignorant, obedient government lap-dog.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing any death as a “COVID death”. Hospitals get *federal* *reimbursement* for each and every case of COVID. And they want that money. Oh do they want that money.
> 
> To deny that is the fucking pinnacle of being an ignorant, obedient government lap-dog.
Click to expand...

No, they aren't. They are listing deaths as COVID of those that *died from COVID. *


----------



## Seawytch

Take off the tinfoil and get your information from credible sources....

How COVID Death Counts Become the Stuff of Conspiracy Theories​​“The suggestion that doctors — in the midst of a public health crisis — are overcounting COVID-19 patients or lying to line their pockets is a malicious, outrageous, and completely misguided charge,” Dr. Susan R. Bailey, American Medical Association president, said in a press release.​​Hospitals are paid for COVID treatment the same as for any other care, though generally, the more serious the problem, the more hospitals are paid. So, treating a ventilator patient — with COVID-19 or any other illness — would mean higher payment to a hospital than treating one who didn’t require a ventilator, reflecting the extra cost.​​There is one financial difference. Medicare, the government health program for the elderly and disabled, pays 20% on top of its ordinary reimbursement for COVID patients — a result of the CARES Act, the federal stimulus bill that passed in the spring.​​That additional payment applies only to Medicare patients.​​Experts say there is simply no evidence that physicians or hospitals are labeling patients as having COVID-19 simply to collect that additional payment. Rick Pollack, president and CEO of the American Hospital Association, wrote an opinion piece in September addressing what he called the “myths” surrounding the add-on payments. While many hospitals are struggling financially, he wrote, they are not inflating the number of cases — and there are serious disincentives to do so.​


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
Click to expand...



They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.


That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.


Combined? Less than garbage.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
Click to expand...


No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.

Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No









						Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
					

Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.



					www.usatoday.com
				












						When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
					

Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.




					khn.org


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
Click to expand...



Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
Click to expand...

No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
Click to expand...




I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.


Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
Click to expand...

Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
Click to expand...



The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?


mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?
> 
> 
> mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?
Click to expand...

The CDC never said what you claim. Made even more obvious to your lack of a link to them saying it.

COVID numbers are not inflated, but underreported.









						Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
					

This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?
> 
> 
> mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC never said what you claim. Made even more obvious to your lack of a link to them saying it.
> 
> COVID numbers are not inflated, but underreported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
> 
> 
> This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
Click to expand...



Hundreds of cdc reports and announcements, to find the one where they admitted that they were accepting guesses as valid and/or the one where they admitted they were counting "with" as "from"?

Could take me hours to track that shit down. 

Screw that. I saw them say it, and that is when I stopped paying any attention to their shit numbers. 


You want to pretend that those shit numbers mean anything, you are welcome to play whatever pretend games you want.


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?
> 
> 
> mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC never said what you claim. Made even more obvious to your lack of a link to them saying it.
> 
> COVID numbers are not inflated, but underreported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
> 
> 
> This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of cdc reports and announcements, to find the one where they admitted that they were accepting guesses as valid and/or the one where they admitted they were counting "with" as "from"?
> 
> Could take me hours to track that shit down.
> 
> Screw that. I saw them say it, and that is when I stopped paying any attention to their shit numbers.
> 
> 
> You want to pretend that those shit numbers mean anything, you are welcome to play whatever pretend games you want.
Click to expand...

Standard Qanon response.


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?
> 
> 
> mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC never said what you claim. Made even more obvious to your lack of a link to them saying it.
> 
> COVID numbers are not inflated, but underreported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
> 
> 
> This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of cdc reports and announcements, to find the one where they admitted that they were accepting guesses as valid and/or the one where they admitted they were counting "with" as "from"?
> 
> Could take me hours to track that shit down.
> 
> Screw that. I saw them say it, and that is when I stopped paying any attention to their shit numbers.
> 
> 
> You want to pretend that those shit numbers mean anything, you are welcome to play whatever pretend games you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard Qanon response.
Click to expand...



Says the coward that would not say that to my face in person.


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?
> 
> 
> mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC never said what you claim. Made even more obvious to your lack of a link to them saying it.
> 
> COVID numbers are not inflated, but underreported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
> 
> 
> This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of cdc reports and announcements, to find the one where they admitted that they were accepting guesses as valid and/or the one where they admitted they were counting "with" as "from"?
> 
> Could take me hours to track that shit down.
> 
> Screw that. I saw them say it, and that is when I stopped paying any attention to their shit numbers.
> 
> 
> You want to pretend that those shit numbers mean anything, you are welcome to play whatever pretend games you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard Qanon response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the coward that would not say that to my face in person.
Click to expand...

Don'r be silly. Everyone knows you are a pussy and a punk. No one is afraid of you. Now post the link you lying POS.


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?
> 
> 
> mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC never said what you claim. Made even more obvious to your lack of a link to them saying it.
> 
> COVID numbers are not inflated, but underreported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
> 
> 
> This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of cdc reports and announcements, to find the one where they admitted that they were accepting guesses as valid and/or the one where they admitted they were counting "with" as "from"?
> 
> Could take me hours to track that shit down.
> 
> Screw that. I saw them say it, and that is when I stopped paying any attention to their shit numbers.
> 
> 
> You want to pretend that those shit numbers mean anything, you are welcome to play whatever pretend games you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard Qanon response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the coward that would not say that to my face in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don'r be silly. Everyone knows you are a pussy and a punk. No one is afraid of you. Now post the link you lying POS.
Click to expand...



More  shit you wouldn't say to my face. Real tough guy online, aren't yah?


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?
> 
> 
> mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC never said what you claim. Made even more obvious to your lack of a link to them saying it.
> 
> COVID numbers are not inflated, but underreported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
> 
> 
> This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of cdc reports and announcements, to find the one where they admitted that they were accepting guesses as valid and/or the one where they admitted they were counting "with" as "from"?
> 
> Could take me hours to track that shit down.
> 
> Screw that. I saw them say it, and that is when I stopped paying any attention to their shit numbers.
> 
> 
> You want to pretend that those shit numbers mean anything, you are welcome to play whatever pretend games you want.
Click to expand...

Yes, find it or you’re full of shit. (it’s OK though I already know you’re full of shit) Donald Trump lies. Stop believing him.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?
> 
> 
> mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC never said what you claim. Made even more obvious to your lack of a link to them saying it.
> 
> COVID numbers are not inflated, but underreported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
> 
> 
> This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of cdc reports and announcements, to find the one where they admitted that they were accepting guesses as valid and/or the one where they admitted they were counting "with" as "from"?
> 
> Could take me hours to track that shit down.
> 
> Screw that. I saw them say it, and that is when I stopped paying any attention to their shit numbers.
> 
> 
> You want to pretend that those shit numbers mean anything, you are welcome to play whatever pretend games you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, find it or you’re full of shit. (it’s OK though I already know you’re full of shit) Donald Trump lies. Stop believing him.
Click to expand...



Sorry, last time I looked up such a link for one of you trolls, you didn't even read the first sentence. So, no. PIss off.

I saw them do it, I know that the numbers are bullshit.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?
> 
> 
> mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC never said what you claim. Made even more obvious to your lack of a link to them saying it.
> 
> COVID numbers are not inflated, but underreported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
> 
> 
> This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of cdc reports and announcements, to find the one where they admitted that they were accepting guesses as valid and/or the one where they admitted they were counting "with" as "from"?
> 
> Could take me hours to track that shit down.
> 
> Screw that. I saw them say it, and that is when I stopped paying any attention to their shit numbers.
> 
> 
> You want to pretend that those shit numbers mean anything, you are welcome to play whatever pretend games you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, find it or you’re full of shit. (it’s OK though I already know you’re full of shit) Donald Trump lies. Stop believing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, last time I looked up such a link for one of you trolls, you didn't even read the first sentence. So, no. PIss off.
> 
> I saw them do it, I know that the numbers are bullshit.
Click to expand...

Lame cop out.









						Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
					

This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been massive fraud enough to change the outcome of a presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck could you _possibly_ know that? You couldn't know that. Nobody could. So you're just making shit up (as usual).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we know. It was investigated by Twice Impeached Trump’s own Department of Justice.
> 
> _“to date, we have not seen fraud on a scale that could have effected a different outcome in the election.” ~ William Barr,  former Attorney General_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is dumb. It is silly to think that all fraud was found.
> 
> 
> The point is the widespread fraud is done for a reason. TO effect an outcome in the election.
> 
> 
> Evidence of widespread fraud indicates the need for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the point. There is zero evidence of widespread fraud. Zero!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. The quote was that there was not evidence of* enough fraud* to swing the election.
> 
> Yet you either failed to read that properly or your brain lied to you, (confirmation bias) to protect your fragile world view.
> 
> 
> My point stands. The point of fraud is to swing the election. If we see evidence of fraud, then an investigation to see how much more there was that was not found, in the rushed initial look, is reasonable.
> 
> 
> Just assuming that what you see is all there is, is madness.
> 
> 
> This country is like a man waking in bed and seeing smoke building up on the ceiling, and going back to sleep because, just a little smoke, is not proof of fire somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wasn't enough fraud to swing the election, period. You
> 
> You don't even have smoke. The evidence of fraud doesn't even amount to a lit cigarette which is why Trump and his merry band of whacked out "lawyers" had over 60 chances to provide evidence and could not.
> 
> You fell for the big lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is not what he said. He said there was not EVIDENCE of enough fraud to swing the election.
> 
> 
> SO, just ignore that little bit of smoke on the ceiling. Go back to sleep. It is not enough smoke to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. A cigarette is burning and you want to call it a four alarm fire. There was no more more fraud this election than any other in recent history. Trump lost a free and fair election then lied about it to his slurping sycophants like you and you lapped it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want a real investigation. And to stop the new rules, that certainly look like they were designed to make it easier for commit fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want an investigation based on a lie so it’s all bullshit. The new rules were for Covid and no other reason. There was no wide spread fraud enough to change the outcome. The worst president in modern history lost. I don’t get why you guys are so surprised by this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. So, you dems going to change the rules back?
> 
> 2. HOw do you know that?
> 
> 3. Trump had a fine economy and no new wars, until covid hit. That was far better than a lot of modern presidents can say. Your claim otherwise is just more lying from you.
> 
> 4. Who said I am surprised? I have been aware of the whole point of Third World Immigration and massive propaganda for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Maybe, maybe not. Some of the changes made sense and worked. Ballots postmarked on Election Day should be counted beyond election day. California normally gives three days. We gave longer this last time due to COVID and Trump intentionally screwing with the Post Office. Other changes that should be kept include no excuse Vote by Mail, eliminate this "absentee" bullshit altogether. States or counties that went Universal Vote by Mail should keep it if they liked it. I know my county did. We had our first in 2017 and sign ups for permanent Vote by Mail skyrocketed.
> 
> 2. I know that because there is no *evidence* of it. There is more evidence of ghosts, bigfoot, the Loch Ness monster and UFOs than there is of widespread fraud. American elections are very secure. We should be proud of our system. *I* am proud of our system. This was my 4th presidential election working in an Election Office. Smoothest one ever, despite one of the highest turnouts ever.
> 
> 3. He did have a fine economy thanks to his predecessor...then he fucked it up. We could be on the road to recovery like other countries but Trump botched the response. It's what cost him a second term.
> 
> 4. Way to blame someone else for Trump being a horrible person and a worse President. So much for the party of "personal responsibility" .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Got it. You want to keep the new rules that make cheating easier.
> 
> 2. Nope. The quote was that there was not evidence of enough cheating to swing the election.
> 
> 3. He inherited a fine economy that was coming to the end of the normal business cycle. He extended it, and in such a way that wages were showing some excellent movement upwards, especially for the working poor. And he did not botch the response. The numbers were artificially inflated to include vast numbers of other deaths.
> 
> 4. Seawytch, your side has been gloating for years how demographic change will result in an one party state. The vast majority of voters don't vote according to the candidate but by party. And most of your votes are based on Identity, not policies.  So, don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. There is no evidence that any of the "new rules" makes "cheating" any easier.
> 
> 2. Right. Basically the same amount of fraud as there is in every election. There was no widespread fraud, period. Biden won a free and fair election. Trump wasn't cheated. He lost fair and square and then lied to his slurping sycophants that lapped it up.
> 
> 3. Wrong. Stop believing the lies. Debunking the False Claim That COVID Death Counts Are Inflated
> Trump blew the response and the great economy he inherited. If he had taken the virus seriously the economy wouldn't be in such bad shape.
> 
> 4. Not anymore....y'all are Trumpsters now. Gonna join Trump's "patriot party"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need evidence that stretching the vote over months, makes cheating easier? LOL!!!
> 
> 2. And you are so sure of that, that you and your side, resists any investigation to prove it. Mmm.
> 
> 3. The cdc stated that they were accepting guesses as valid and that they were providing extra money for "covid" deaths. Right there, the numbers were designed to be garbage from the very beginning.
> 
> 4. So, you dropping the point about surprised? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. Provide actual proof that any of the rule changes made it "easier to cheat". It isn't like states haven't been mailing ballots to voters for decades. Oregon has had Universal Vote by Mail for years. Where's all the cheating? And what about Utah? I don't see you guys whining about Utah being a Universal Vote by Mail state. How come?
> 
> 2. You had your investigation. Trump, after he actually WON, was lying about voter fraud in 2016 and his "investigation" found nothing. Trump LIED to you. He didn't "really win".
> 
> 3. It's funny how none of y'alls claims ever come with links. Probably because they are LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Are hospitals inflating the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths so they can be paid more? A: Recent legislation pays hospitals higher Medicare rates for COVID-19 patients and treatment, but there is no evidence of fraudulent reporting. FULL QUESTION Are hospitals getting 13,000 per patient if...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What? Sorry, ya lost me. Are we back to "boo hoo, the media kept reporting the stupid fucking things Trump said and did"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From  your link.
> 
> " Numerous readers have asked us about such claims, some of which imply that hospitals are making money by simply listing patients as having the disease — when in fact the payments referenced are for _treating_ patients. And while some of the posts imply that fraud may be afoot, multiple experts told us that such theories of hospitals deliberately miscoding patients as COVID-19 are not supported by any evidence. "
> 
> 
> Wow. So the hospitals are not getting paid for "listing" covid, but for "treating" covid and on that the "factcheckers" pretend that the hospitals are not getting paid extra for covid patients.
> 
> 
> Sophist word games, and you think that means something.
> 
> 
> They have a motive for reporting that the patients they are treating have covid. A money motive.
> 
> AND the cdc is accepting, A. guesses, and B. deaths with covid as deaths FROM covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are listing COVID deaths as COVID deaths, that's it. There aren't artificially inflated numbers. We are in a fucking deadly pandemic and COVID is killing people. To deny it is just sick and twisted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are listing guesses and deaths WITH covid as caused BY covid.
> 
> 
> That right there, is TWICE OVER, the numbers being garbage.
> 
> 
> Combined? Less than garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. All experts agree that we are likely underreporting COVID deaths. Just stop with the ridiculous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Is the Coronavirus Death Tally Inflated? Here’s Why Experts Say No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Is US coronavirus death toll inflated? Experts agree it's likely the opposite
> 
> 
> Theories have circulated that the government’s system for counting COVID-19 deaths is resulting in an inflation of the totals. This is false.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Covid Deaths Aren’t Counted, Families Pay the Price
> 
> 
> Inaccurate and incomplete death certificates hurt those seeking relief, recourse and closure after a loved one dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.  Your denial is nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't. Your proof that they are is sorely lacking. Fact is that COVID deaths are underreported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tehe cdc admit that they were accepting guess, and that they were accepting deaths with and deaths from AND that they were providing more funding for reporting covid.
> 
> 
> Any numbers based on that type of data collection, are useless garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you “saw” it. Well, that seals the deal then.  You “saw” a LIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cdc lied about what they were accepting as covid stats?
> 
> 
> mmm, that seems unlikely. Why would they admit to something that was not true and makes them look like incompetent, panic mongering assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CDC never said what you claim. Made even more obvious to your lack of a link to them saying it.
> 
> COVID numbers are not inflated, but underreported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
> 
> 
> This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of cdc reports and announcements, to find the one where they admitted that they were accepting guesses as valid and/or the one where they admitted they were counting "with" as "from"?
> 
> Could take me hours to track that shit down.
> 
> Screw that. I saw them say it, and that is when I stopped paying any attention to their shit numbers.
> 
> 
> You want to pretend that those shit numbers mean anything, you are welcome to play whatever pretend games you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, find it or you’re full of shit. (it’s OK though I already know you’re full of shit) Donald Trump lies. Stop believing him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, last time I looked up such a link for one of you trolls, you didn't even read the first sentence. So, no. PIss off.
> 
> I saw them do it, I know that the numbers are bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame cop out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ...
> 
> 
> This report describes the estimated excess deaths reported in the United States from late January through October 3, 2020, with 66% excess deaths attributed to COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
Click to expand...



Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions. 

THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.



What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.









						574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
					

Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.



					www.nytimes.com
				




It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
Click to expand...




1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.

2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted. 

3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
Click to expand...


Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response. 

How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.


----------



## LYONSCOLT

Mac1958 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worst. President. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost over.  Obviously its effects aren't going away for a while, but at least it's almost over.
> 
> Another Republican mess to clean up.
Click to expand...


So what about Joe, killing all those jobs already.  The pandemic still looms and the economy is not even at it's healthiest and he shuts down the pipeline and wants to allow more illegal immigrants into the country...  I've never seen a President do so much damage so quickly.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...




Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy. 


People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.


YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly. 

Knock it off.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
Click to expand...

What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
Click to expand...




What bad numbers?

The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.


That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?


That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong. 


By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol in what world do trump cultists live in?
> 
> 
> 
> In the world the left refuses to live in. It's called "reality". You know, where someone with a penis and testicles isn't called "a real woman".
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every channel I tune  in to, friends and family members all over the world, their FB feeds they all celebrated the departure of the dumbest most erratic asshole to ever make it to the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that just illustrates how you submerse yourself in a left-wing propaganda echo chamber.
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking nightmare that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right? I mean nothing says "fucking nightmare" like:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record market highs
> Four historic peach agreements
> Not a single war
> Lower taxes
> Increased wealth across the nation
> Secured borders
> Defeat of ISIS
> Trillions brought home from overseas thanks to repatriation tax break
> Decades long high in manufacturing
> Becoming #1 in the world in oil and natural gas production
> That's literally just the tip of the iceberg. He accomplished more in 4 years than Clinton and Obama combined did in 16 years. And you can make it 20 years if you add Biden, because he won't accomplish any two of those items.
Click to expand...

*"Record low unemployment"*

That's as far as I got to see you're lying just to fluff Twice Impeached Trump. Unemployment has been lower. 









						Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
					






					data.bls.gov


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will never see a better president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Makes First Public Comments Since Leaving Office
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump said Friday in his first public comments since leaving office that he'll make a ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh FFS you obedient government lap-dog, even the hard left NY Times *admitted* that anyone who died was marked as "COVID" even if it was in a motorcycle accident or cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn’t. You’re such a useful idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just curious...do you ever get tired of me proving to everyone how you're uninformed about every subject you speak out about? Including the NY Times own twitter account just to help drive it home since you would cry "Glenn Beck".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Times publishes list of COVID victims on front page, caught including suspected homicide victim
> 
> 
> Welp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 447651
Click to expand...

Nothing in there about a motorcycle, Buttplug. Do you ever stop lying?


----------



## Seawytch

Y


Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
Click to expand...

You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad". 

The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States. 

COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
Click to expand...

The pandemic is global.
US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
Click to expand...

Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
Click to expand...

And Trump is not to blame.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
Click to expand...

Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.


----------



## Concerned American

NYcarbineer said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What he is achieving is simply astounding. Who would have imagined that Donald Trump would be the one to save the U.S. Constitution?
> 
> San Francisco Is Suddenly for States Rights When It Comes to Deporting Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're supporting San Francisco claiming states rights under the Constitution?
Click to expand...

Isn't that the same argument that SF and the democrats used to justify their ability to identify as a sanctuary city?  I don't see this as being a change.


----------



## Concerned American

Dim Bulb said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The headline on the OP is true.  President Trump might be the greatest president of all time in the same way that Howard Cosell was the greatest sports broadcaster of all time.
Click to expand...

Approriate handle.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
Click to expand...

That’s the NEW lie.


----------



## Correll

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
Click to expand...



They have to backtrack now, because now the buck stops with Biden.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
Click to expand...

No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
Click to expand...

Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
Click to expand...

Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
Click to expand...

What terrible response?
The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.


----------



## otto105

LYONSCOLT said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worst. President. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost over.  Obviously its effects aren't going away for a while, but at least it's almost over.
> 
> Another Republican mess to clean up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about Joe, killing all those jobs already.  The pandemic still looms and the economy is not even at it's healthiest and he shuts down the pipeline and wants to allow more illegal immigrants into the country...  I've never seen a President do so much damage so quickly.
Click to expand...


How is the pipeline going to help you?

Biden opened the borders?


----------



## surada

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qu33r, democrat judges generally hate the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in the federal government merely ignore the Constitution.
> 
> It's been that way for a while.  Just look at how FDR locked up innocent Japanese Americans with virtually no opposition even though everyone today concedes it was not Constitutional.
> 
> And they call Trump a racist bigot while FDR goes down as one of the best in US history?
> 
> Pure insanity.
Click to expand...


 Pearl Harbor and the war in the Pacific were unusual circumstances... What is Trump about????


----------



## surada

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
Click to expand...


Trump basically ignored covid and turned it over to Kushner.


----------



## Indeependent

surada said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump basically ignored covid and turned it over to Kushner.
Click to expand...

So?
Tell me about the 3 countries that *aren't *suffering from COVID.


----------



## Votto

Indeependent said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump basically ignored covid and turned it over to Kushner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> Tell me about the 3 countries that *aren't *suffering from COVID.
Click to expand...

But if it were not for Trump, all of the other countries would not have Covid.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
Click to expand...

Nice, you know trump is gone and you don’t have to be a sycophant anymore.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president.








						Kudlow: Trump Was a 'Brilliant, Consequential' President
					

Larry Kudlow, one of former President Donald Trump’s top economic advisers, told Fox News on Monday that Trump was a “brilliant, consequential” president.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## dblack

P@triot said:


> The 21st century will *never* see a better president.



A dreadful possibility.


----------



## Faun

dblack said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 21st century will *never* see a better president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dreadful possibility.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, he's just hallucinating.


----------



## otto105

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudlow: Trump Was a 'Brilliant, Consequential' President
> 
> 
> Larry Kudlow, one of former President Donald Trump’s top economic advisers, told Fox News on Monday that Trump was a “brilliant, consequential” president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


Pull yer head out.

You need air.


----------



## P@triot

And you can thank *President Trump* (as usual).








						A Welcome New Chapter for Israel-Kosovo Relationship
					

Israel and Kosovo make history by officially establishing full diplomatic relations.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
Click to expand...



Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.


----------



## Agit8r

replace the word president with criminal and you are closer to the truth


----------



## Seawytch

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
Click to expand...




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html


----------



## Faun

Seawytch said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
Click to expand...

It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
Click to expand...



Lib lies are the main reason he lost.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> And you can thank *President Trump* (as usual).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Welcome New Chapter for Israel-Kosovo Relationship
> 
> 
> Israel and Kosovo make history by officially establishing full diplomatic relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com



Wow, you realize that Kosovo doesn't share a border with the Zionist Entity, Right?


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib lies are the main reason he lost.
Click to expand...

Nope. You can tell yourself that to make your big feelings make sense, but it was Donnie Covidseed's response to the pandemic that led to his loss. 

This may sting a little...









						Trump Campaign Autopsy Links Loss To Covid Response, Trustworthiness—Not Voter Fraud
					

An autopsy written by Trump’s top pollster cites the former president’s handling of the pandemic as a key reason why he lost.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Mr Natural

St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib lies are the main reason he lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You can tell yourself that to make your big feelings make sense, but it was Donnie Covidseed's response to the pandemic that led to his loss.
> 
> This may sting a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign Autopsy Links Loss To Covid Response, Trustworthiness—Not Voter Fraud
> 
> 
> An autopsy written by Trump’s top pollster cites the former president’s handling of the pandemic as a key reason why he lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
Click to expand...




The numbers on the deaths were vastly inflated. We all know that. You know that. You are just pretending because you need to to defend your world view. 


On some level, you know that eventually, the Truth will come out, but you trust that it will take long enough, that it will just be an historical oddity, to be swept under the rug.


----------



## Correll

Mr Clean said:


> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.




Not really. Any future businessman who runs, can point to the massive, hysterical revolt by you lefties as a valid excuse for any and all failures, real or perceived. 

AND of course, if the businessman is a good little lefty, the media will just, give him a pass.


----------



## Mac1958

Mr Clean said:


> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.


And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".

While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.

Another thing that Trump has poisoned.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
Click to expand...



Except, he hasn't. 


What if Oprah ran? DO you think Mr Clean or anyone on your side will "summarily dismiss" her because of Donald Fucking Trump?


you people. ...


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib lies are the main reason he lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You can tell yourself that to make your big feelings make sense, but it was Donnie Covidseed's response to the pandemic that led to his loss.
> 
> This may sting a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign Autopsy Links Loss To Covid Response, Trustworthiness—Not Voter Fraud
> 
> 
> An autopsy written by Trump’s top pollster cites the former president’s handling of the pandemic as a key reason why he lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers on the deaths were vastly inflated. We all know that. You know that. You are just pretending because you need to to defend your world view.
Click to expand...


No, we don't *know* that. I get that you have been  mislead into _believing_ that but the opposite is true.









						About 75,000 more Americans died from COVID-19 pandemic than reported in spring and summer, study finds
					

Other diseases, delayed care, fear of seeking care and emotional crises stemming from the pandemic may have contributed to excess deaths, experts say.



					www.usatoday.com
				












						Covid US Death Count IS Likely Wrong. It’s Far Too Low, Study Finds.
					

Antibody research indicates that the total number of coronavirus cases and deaths in the U.S. so far have been vastly underreported. And the crisis deepens as the nation sets daily records for thos…




					khn.org
				





> On some level, you know that eventually, the Truth will come out, but you trust that it will take long enough, that it will just be an historical oddity, to be swept under the rug.



The truth of how badly Trump bungled the response to the pandemic? Yeah, that truth is already out.


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
Click to expand...

We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President. 

Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib lies are the main reason he lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You can tell yourself that to make your big feelings make sense, but it was Donnie Covidseed's response to the pandemic that led to his loss.
> 
> This may sting a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign Autopsy Links Loss To Covid Response, Trustworthiness—Not Voter Fraud
> 
> 
> An autopsy written by Trump’s top pollster cites the former president’s handling of the pandemic as a key reason why he lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers on the deaths were vastly inflated. We all know that. You know that. You are just pretending because you need to to defend your world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we don't *know* that. I get that you have been  mislead into _believing_ that but the opposite is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 75,000 more Americans died from COVID-19 pandemic than reported in spring and summer, study finds
> 
> 
> Other diseases, delayed care, fear of seeking care and emotional crises stemming from the pandemic may have contributed to excess deaths, experts say.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid US Death Count IS Likely Wrong. It’s Far Too Low, Study Finds.
> 
> 
> Antibody research indicates that the total number of coronavirus cases and deaths in the U.S. so far have been vastly underreported. And the crisis deepens as the nation sets daily records for thos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On some level, you know that eventually, the Truth will come out, but you trust that it will take long enough, that it will just be an historical oddity, to be swept under the rug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of how badly Trump bungled the response to the pandemic? Yeah, that truth is already out.
Click to expand...



The CDC stated that they were A. accepting guesses, B counting deaths WITH as FROM, and C, giving increased payments for covid cases. 


ANY single one of those, makes the numbers useless. Together...


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib lies are the main reason he lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You can tell yourself that to make your big feelings make sense, but it was Donnie Covidseed's response to the pandemic that led to his loss.
> 
> This may sting a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign Autopsy Links Loss To Covid Response, Trustworthiness—Not Voter Fraud
> 
> 
> An autopsy written by Trump’s top pollster cites the former president’s handling of the pandemic as a key reason why he lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers on the deaths were vastly inflated. We all know that. You know that. You are just pretending because you need to to defend your world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we don't *know* that. I get that you have been  mislead into _believing_ that but the opposite is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 75,000 more Americans died from COVID-19 pandemic than reported in spring and summer, study finds
> 
> 
> Other diseases, delayed care, fear of seeking care and emotional crises stemming from the pandemic may have contributed to excess deaths, experts say.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid US Death Count IS Likely Wrong. It’s Far Too Low, Study Finds.
> 
> 
> Antibody research indicates that the total number of coronavirus cases and deaths in the U.S. so far have been vastly underreported. And the crisis deepens as the nation sets daily records for thos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On some level, you know that eventually, the Truth will come out, but you trust that it will take long enough, that it will just be an historical oddity, to be swept under the rug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of how badly Trump bungled the response to the pandemic? Yeah, that truth is already out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC stated that they were A. accepting guesses, B counting deaths WITH as FROM, and C, giving increased payments for covid cases.
> 
> 
> ANY single one of those, makes the numbers useless. Together...
> 
> View attachment 453878
Click to expand...

No they didn't. Keeping hold of a lie only makes you look the fool. Of course, as a Trump sycophant, you were already there...


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, you realize that Kosovo doesn't share a border with the Zionist Entity, Right?


I'm still not surprised that you *don't* realize that the US doesn't share a border with Russia. Or that the US doesn't share a border with China. Or that the US doesn't share a border with Iran.

But...strangely enough...those are our top three enemies.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib lies are the main reason he lost.
Click to expand...

Poor, baby. Cheers!


----------



## Faun

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib lies are the main reason he lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You can tell yourself that to make your big feelings make sense, but it was Donnie Covidseed's response to the pandemic that led to his loss.
> 
> This may sting a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign Autopsy Links Loss To Covid Response, Trustworthiness—Not Voter Fraud
> 
> 
> An autopsy written by Trump’s top pollster cites the former president’s handling of the pandemic as a key reason why he lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
Click to expand...

Forbes??? That Liberal rag?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib lies are the main reason he lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You can tell yourself that to make your big feelings make sense, but it was Donnie Covidseed's response to the pandemic that led to his loss.
> 
> This may sting a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign Autopsy Links Loss To Covid Response, Trustworthiness—Not Voter Fraud
> 
> 
> An autopsy written by Trump’s top pollster cites the former president’s handling of the pandemic as a key reason why he lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers on the deaths were vastly inflated. We all know that. You know that. You are just pretending because you need to to defend your world view.
> 
> 
> On some level, you know that eventually, the Truth will come out, but you trust that it will take long enough, that it will just be an historical oddity, to be swept under the rug.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you realize that Kosovo doesn't share a border with the Zionist Entity, Right?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not surprised that you *don't* realize that the US doesn't share a border with Russia. Or that the US doesn't share a border with China. Or that the US doesn't share a border with Iran.
> 
> But...strangely enough...those are our top three enemies.
Click to expand...

C'mon, Sarah Palin can see Russia from her house...


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
Click to expand...

List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.


----------



## JoeB131

Mr Clean said:


> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.



I wish.  that's what they said about Hoover and Bush.  

The biggest problem.. The Plutocracy is very good at tooting its own horn, with magazines like _Fortune_ and_ Forbes_ telling us how brilliant they are.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib lies are the main reason he lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You can tell yourself that to make your big feelings make sense, but it was Donnie Covidseed's response to the pandemic that led to his loss.
> 
> This may sting a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Campaign Autopsy Links Loss To Covid Response, Trustworthiness—Not Voter Fraud
> 
> 
> An autopsy written by Trump’s top pollster cites the former president’s handling of the pandemic as a key reason why he lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers on the deaths were vastly inflated. We all know that. You know that. You are just pretending because you need to to defend your world view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we don't *know* that. I get that you have been  mislead into _believing_ that but the opposite is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 75,000 more Americans died from COVID-19 pandemic than reported in spring and summer, study finds
> 
> 
> Other diseases, delayed care, fear of seeking care and emotional crises stemming from the pandemic may have contributed to excess deaths, experts say.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid US Death Count IS Likely Wrong. It’s Far Too Low, Study Finds.
> 
> 
> Antibody research indicates that the total number of coronavirus cases and deaths in the U.S. so far have been vastly underreported. And the crisis deepens as the nation sets daily records for thos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khn.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On some level, you know that eventually, the Truth will come out, but you trust that it will take long enough, that it will just be an historical oddity, to be swept under the rug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of how badly Trump bungled the response to the pandemic? Yeah, that truth is already out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The CDC stated that they were A. accepting guesses, B counting deaths WITH as FROM, and C, giving increased payments for covid cases.
> 
> 
> ANY single one of those, makes the numbers useless. Together...
> 
> View attachment 453878
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't. Keeping hold of a lie only makes you look the fool. Of course, as a Trump sycophant, you were already there...
Click to expand...



Yes, they did. THe numbers are garbage. I predict that when we get good numbers on the excess deaths, that the excess deaths will be far lower than expected AND turn out to be far younger than the average covid person, indicating the death was caused by the lockdown.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Studies based on garbage numbers come up with garbage conclusions.
> 
> THe fix was in, from the beginning to make sure we would have garbage numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "fix"? Seriously, what motivation is there to "fix" death totals? You can see just from the number of excess deaths recorded last year that the COVID death numbers are not inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 574,000 More U.S. Deaths Than Normal Since Covid-19 Struck (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Since the coronavirus pandemic began sweeping across the country last year, deaths have been 21 percent above normal. See the breakdown by state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't created to hurt Donald Trump. The numbers aren't inflated to hurt Donald Trump. Trump failed in his response and it cost him the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your pretense that you are unaware of the usefulness of covid and the shutdown for your side, politically, makes you look not credible.
> 
> 2. When you accept guesses, and with as from AND give out more money for covid, the numbers cannot be trusted.
> 
> 3. You claim there was no motive to do this, and in the same post use it to attack Trump politically.  LOL!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out facts is not "attacking him politically", it's pointing out the FACT of his failed response.
> 
> How do you explain that we have roughly the same number of excess deaths as the reported number of COVID deaths? Explain that one away with one of your ludicrous conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu gin up bad numbers, and then blame them  on your enemy.
> 
> 
> People do that with statistics all the time. THe only slight variation here, is that instead of just massaging the numbers, you are interfering with the gathering of the data.
> 
> 
> YOur pretense that this is... out of the question, is just you being silly.
> 
> Knock it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bad numbers? We have had over 400,000 excess deaths in 2020...which matches up with the COVID death total. COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is reality. You wanting to deny that fact, for what possible reason escapes normal people, is just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bad numbers?
> 
> The bad numbers I have been talking about with you for days.
> 
> 
> That bit, where you ignore that a point has been answered, and pretend it was not, and just reassert your initial position?
> 
> 
> That is the logical fallacy of proof by assertion, and is a tactic you use, when you know that the truth is, that you are wrong.
> 
> 
> By using such a tactic,, you have implicitly admitted that you know that the numbers were ginned up to give you people a club to beat Trump with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have provide ZERO proof that the "numbers are bad".
> 
> The reported death totals are supported by the number of excess deaths we have experienced in the United States.
> 
> COVID is killing Americans at a rate of thousands per day. This is not "ginned up". You're a crackpot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pandemic is global.
> US Blue Cities are magnets for international business and gangs so more people got sick and died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a pandemic. It means it would have gotten here one way or the other. And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Trump is not to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is blaming him for the _virus_...just the horrific *response* to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the NEW lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just the sad and unfortunate reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you left a trail that proves that’s the *new* lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it. Provide the names of people that blamed Trump for the virus and not his terrible response to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What terrible response?
> The whole world responded the same way, and now Biden, who ran on *having the solution*, admits *he has no idea what to do that hasn't already been done.*
> You mentally ill Liberals blamed Trump for allowing COVID into the US while wanting an open Southern border and you totally ignored the *in your face* fact that COVID is everywhere and no one knows why masking and distancing are accomplishing diddly squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of nearly 200 countries with a population over 100,000, The U.S. has the 4th most cases per capita. And we were told if we did everything right, we could expect between 100,000 to 200,000 deaths, we had about 450,000; so we did not do everything right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/gao-trump-covid-biden/2021/02/02/38f0a0a8-65a4-11eb-bf81-c618c88ed605_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the main reason he lost the election in 2020. Rightards still don't git it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lib lies are the main reason he lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor, baby. Cheers!
Click to expand...




Thank you for not lying and denying it. Someday, Karma will be a bitch to you and yours. 

Do you believe in reincarnation? 


I bet if it were true, you libs would come back as diseased rats, living in the sewers of NYC.


----------



## AntonToo

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
Click to expand...


Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?

Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.

Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
Click to expand...

Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Yes, they did. THe numbers are garbage. I predict that when we get good numbers on the excess deaths, that the excess deaths will be far lower than expected AND turn out to be far younger than the average covid person, indicating the death was caused by the lockdown.



You saying "the numbers are garbage" do not magically make them so. You have provided ZERO evidence to support your claim and ignored MOUNDS of evidence to the contrary. Very Trumpian of you. It is what makes you such a good little Trumplican, your ability to eschew the truth in favor of whatever your bloated orange god tells you to believe.


----------



## Seawytch

Jim H - VA USA said:


>


It's so cute he stole the stationary when he left. Trying to pretend he's still president.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In.

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did. THe numbers are garbage. I predict that when we get good numbers on the excess deaths, that the excess deaths will be far lower than expected AND turn out to be far younger than the average covid person, indicating the death was caused by the lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saying "the numbers are garbage" do not magically make them so. You have provided ZERO evidence to support your claim and ignored MOUNDS of evidence to the contrary. Very Trumpian of you. It is what makes you such a good little Trumplican, your ability to eschew the truth in favor of whatever your bloated orange god tells you to believe.
Click to expand...

The numbers are garbage.
If you have cancer and the flu, they put Cancer on the death cert.
If you have cancer and Covid they put Covid on the death cert.
People with gunshot wounds have been added to the Covid death tally.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
Click to expand...

I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
Click to expand...


I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.


----------



## Seawytch

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did. THe numbers are garbage. I predict that when we get good numbers on the excess deaths, that the excess deaths will be far lower than expected AND turn out to be far younger than the average covid person, indicating the death was caused by the lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saying "the numbers are garbage" do not magically make them so. You have provided ZERO evidence to support your claim and ignored MOUNDS of evidence to the contrary. Very Trumpian of you. It is what makes you such a good little Trumplican, your ability to eschew the truth in favor of whatever your bloated orange god tells you to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers are garbage.
> If you have cancer and the flu, they put Cancer on the death cert.
> If you have cancer and Covid they put Covid on the death cert.
> People with gunshot wounds have been added to the Covid death tally.
Click to expand...

Your lies are garbage and that is a lie. (As evidenced by your lack of a link to support your claim)


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
Click to expand...

I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
Click to expand...


I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?


The sad thing is, as a mindless minion of the left, you really do believe the stupid tripe you post because your masters own you and your limited mind.


antontoo said:


> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.


*President Trump* specifically called for *peaceful* protests. _Peaceful_. Meanwhile, Maxine Waters, Rashida Tlaib, AOC, Ilhan Omar, Nancy Pelosi, and Kamala harris all specifically called for violence. Oops. Fucking mindless imbecile.








						Twitter troll tricks Democrats into being outraged over Maxine Waters' 'dangerous' quote against Trump administration
					

This is so delicious




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *


All evidence to the contrary. President Trump just came off a term in which he accomplished:

Record low unemployment
Record highs in the market
Increased wages across the US
Lower taxes
Not a single war during his term
Four historic peace agreements
Made the US #1 in the world in oil production
Literally *unprecedented* *prosperity*, sweetheart. Please stop with your absurd propaganda already. You're not convincing anyone to stop believing the facts. You're just embarrassing yourself.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *


How embarrassing for you...








						Trump's Efforts to Fight Sex Trafficking Have 'Incredible Impact': SHAREtogether Founder
					

Jaco Booyens is the founder of SHAREtogether,  a nonprofit organization dedicated to combating child sex trafficking.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*, for taking real action and solving problems. Something career politicians never do.








						Trump's Efforts to Fight Sex Trafficking Have 'Incredible Impact': SHAREtogether Founder
					

Jaco Booyens is the founder of SHAREtogether,  a nonprofit organization dedicated to combating child sex trafficking.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> 
> 
> All evidence to the contrary. President Trump just came off a term in which he accomplished:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Increased wages across the US
> Lower taxes
> Not a single war during his term
> Four historic peace agreements
> Made the US #1 in the world in oil production
> Literally *unprecedented* *prosperity*, sweetheart. Please stop with your absurd propaganda already. You're not convincing anyone to stop believing the facts. You're just embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...

Buttplug, you do know Trump was president until last month, right?


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
Click to expand...

I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
Pony up!


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> 
> 
> All evidence to the contrary. President Trump just came off a term in which he accomplished:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Increased wages across the US
> Lower taxes
> Not a single war during his term
> Four historic peace agreements
> Made the US #1 in the world in oil production
> Literally *unprecedented* *prosperity*, sweetheart. Please stop with your absurd propaganda already. You're not convincing anyone to stop believing the facts. You're just embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...


Worst approval rating of any President in modern history. But the "Trump" card in his failed presidency was his response to a deadly pandemic.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
Click to expand...


Do your own research, lazy.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> All evidence to the contrary. President Trump just came off a term in which he accomplished:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Increased wages across the US
> Lower taxes
> Not a single war during his term
> Four historic peace agreements
> Made the US #1 in the world in oil production



More like. 

First president since Hoover to lose jobs.
The rich got rich while the working class got poorer
Record high deficits
Meaningless peace agreements that further enslave our policies to the Zionist Entity
Polluted the water table to get petroleum that wasn't really cost effective to bring up to start with. 

He also gave us. 

400,000 dead
65 million jobs lost
Record national Debt
Riots in the streets
Undermined faith in democracy


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
Click to expand...

You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
Click to expand...


I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;  









						Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
					

OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.




					thehill.com
				




_According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​


----------



## john kelly

Moonglow said:


> They taught the Constitution and Bill of rights when I was in civics class in 1975..


yep, 73 for me........


----------



## Winco

Isn't it clear, trump is only GREAT to the RWI's.
That's a small but very violent and vocal crowd.

You know, like if ever confronted by a bear in the wild, stand tall, make yourself SEEM bigger than you really are.
Exactly what that 'fake patriot cult of trump' is doing today.

You are going to lose to "The Bear."


----------



## eddiew37

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
Click to expand...

List the presidents who went bankrupt 7 times   List those who lied through their teeth as many times as your POS Trump


----------



## Indeependent

eddiew37 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the presidents who went bankrupt 7 times   List those who lied through their teeth as many times as your POS Trump
Click to expand...

It's obvious you don't own a business.

List 5 Laws passed with Trump's signature that had an adverse effect on your life.
I'm expecting an ad hominem where I can respond by putting your emotionally disturbed ass on Ignore.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
Click to expand...

You made a claim.
GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
Click to expand...


It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.
Click to expand...

*Mine is supported by data and evidence*

Link (you can't because you're a liar)


----------



## eddiew37

Indeependent said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the presidents who went bankrupt 7 times   List those who lied through their teeth as many times as your POS Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obvious you don't own a business.
> 
> List 5 Laws passed with Trump's signature that had an adverse effect on your life.
> I'm expecting an ad hominem where I can respond by putting your emotionally disturbed ass on Ignore.
Click to expand...

I was in my own business for over 40 years and NEVER went bankrupt  much less 7 times   And the pos trump had no affect on my life  but he did with millions of others and 1000's of dead because of how he DIDN'T handle the virus   He lied his way through for 4 years having saps like you supporting him   Now put me on ignore    I'm not here that often any more  Just want you to know ,although through my time here I found you to be FOS  but wouldn't ignore your posts  You as well as the rest of repub scum here  and in your senate are cowards


----------



## Indeependent

eddiew37 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the presidents who went bankrupt 7 times   List those who lied through their teeth as many times as your POS Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obvious you don't own a business.
> 
> List 5 Laws passed with Trump's signature that had an adverse effect on your life.
> I'm expecting an ad hominem where I can respond by putting your emotionally disturbed ass on Ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in my own business for over 40 years and NEVER went bankrupt  much less 7 times   And the pos trump had no affect on my life  but he did with millions of others and 1000's of dead because of how he DIDN'T handle the virus   He lied his way through for 4 years having saps like you supporting him   Now put me on ignore    I'm not here that often any more  Just want you to know ,although through my time here I found you to be FOS  but wouldn't ignore your posts  You as well as the rest of repub scum here  and in your senate are cowards
Click to expand...

I got news for you, if you were heavily invested in hundreds of businesses across many industries there's no way you could have avoided many bankruptcies since the 70s.
I know people in my congregation for the past 40 years who have hands on interest in dozens of businesses across many industries and had to declare bankruptcy many times in order to remain multi-multi-millionaires.
You simply have a stick up your ass because of *R*.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> 
> 
> All evidence to the contrary. President Trump just came off a term in which he accomplished:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Increased wages across the US
> Lower taxes
> Not a single war during his term
> Four historic peace agreements
> Made the US #1 in the world in oil production
> Literally *unprecedented* *prosperity*, sweetheart. Please stop with your absurd propaganda already. You're not convincing anyone to stop believing the facts. You're just embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...


Wow sounds wonderful.

Nothing about being impeache twice.  Nothing about total clusterfuck response to the Covid-19 pandemic. Nothing about deficits not seen since the WWII. Nothing about huge economic contraction, unemployment, bussinesses closing down. Nothing about the grotesque lies and the rise of alt-right violence and attack on the Capitol.

Nope. None of that ever happened. At the end of Trump's single term everyone is just sick of winning.


Tell me son, how many times did you get droppped on your head for you to get so crazy?


----------



## Indeependent

antontoo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> 
> 
> All evidence to the contrary. President Trump just came off a term in which he accomplished:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Increased wages across the US
> Lower taxes
> Not a single war during his term
> Four historic peace agreements
> Made the US #1 in the world in oil production
> Literally *unprecedented* *prosperity*, sweetheart. Please stop with your absurd propaganda already. You're not convincing anyone to stop believing the facts. You're just embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow sounds wonderful.
> 
> Nothing about being impeache twice.  Nothing about total clusterfuck response to the Covid-19 pandemic. Nothing about deficits not seen since the WWII. Nothing about huge economic contraction, unemployment, bussinesses closing down. Nothing about the grotesque lies and the rise of alt-right violence and attack on the Capitol.
> 
> Nope. None of that ever happened. At the end of Trump's single term everyone is just sick of winning.
> 
> 
> Tell me son, how many times did you get droppped on your head for you to get so crazy?
Click to expand...

Global Pandemic...*Fail*!
I know...you're retarded and COVID is only in the US.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine is supported by data and evidence*
> 
> Link (you can't because you're a liar)
Click to expand...


Wow are you special. The link is in *this* thread, moron.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine is supported by data and evidence*
> 
> Link (you can't because you're a liar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow are you special. The link is in *this* thread, moron.
Click to expand...

You said it wasn't and now it's here?
Where?
I'd like to see how the data is manipulated.

You can't be referring to TheHill *opinion* piece.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine is supported by data and evidence*
> 
> Link (you can't because you're a liar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow are you special. The link is in *this* thread, moron.
Click to expand...

That TheHill *Opinion *piece is dated 09/30/16.


----------



## eddiew37

Indeependent said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the presidents who went bankrupt 7 times   List those who lied through their teeth as many times as your POS Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obvious you don't own a business.
> 
> List 5 Laws passed with Trump's signature that had an adverse effect on your life.
> I'm expecting an ad hominem where I can respond by putting your emotionally disturbed ass on Ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in my own business for over 40 years and NEVER went bankrupt  much less 7 times   And the pos trump had no affect on my life  but he did with millions of others and 1000's of dead because of how he DIDN'T handle the virus   He lied his way through for 4 years having saps like you supporting him   Now put me on ignore    I'm not here that often any more  Just want you to know ,although through my time here I found you to be FOS  but wouldn't ignore your posts  You as well as the rest of repub scum here  and in your senate are cowards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got news for you, if you were heavily invested in hundreds of businesses across many industries there's no way you could have avoided many bankruptcies since the 70s.
> I know people in my congregation for the past 40 years who have hands on interest in dozens of businesses across many industries and had to declare bankruptcy many times in order to remain multi-multi-millionaires.
> You simply have a stick up your ass because of *R*.
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Worst approval rating of any President in modern history.


So he produces records the US has never seen before (good records like record low unemployment and record market highs) and all you can do is cry "approval ratings"?

Sweetie, "approval ratings" are just _opinions_. So all you've proven is that the left is ignorant. They have uninformed opinions _or_ they root for the United States to fail.

Thank you!!


----------



## eddiew37

And Indy  those 100's of businesses of Trump,   you think he was hands on?? The moron who couldn't read presidential briefings  or security briefings???


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> He also gave us.
> 
> 400,000 dead
> 65 million jobs lost


No sweetie. You're beloved China gave the United States that. *Lie #1* in that post.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> He also gave us.
> 
> Riots in the streets


No sweetie...you're beloved Dumbocrats gave us that. *Lie #2* in that post.

(Hey...notice all of the things you claim to hate come from the people and ideology you support? Yeah, we notice it too!  )


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> More like.
> 
> First president since Hoover to lose jobs.
> 
> 65 million jobs lost


Interesting how you to site the same item twice separated by other lies. President Trump was so incredible, you can't even come up with a long list of lies about him. You have to repeat the same lie twice to make your list look longer!


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> He also gave us.
> 
> Undermined faith in democracy


Nope. He didn't do that at all. Decades of Dumbocrat voter fraud has done that. *Lie #3* in that post.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> He also gave us.
> 
> Riots in the streets


Uh-oh, Joseph (Stalin). Joe Biden sits in the Oval Office. Now what?








						Black Lives Matter, Antifa March Through DC, Chant 'Burn It Down'
					

Black Lives Matter protesters and Antifa agitators marched through Washington D.C. on Saturday and threatened people as they ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine is supported by data and evidence*
> 
> Link (you can't because you're a liar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow are you special. The link is in *this* thread, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it wasn't and now it's here?
> Where?
> I'd like to see how the data is manipulated.
> 
> You can't be referring to TheHill *opinion* piece.
Click to expand...


The polling data is in the Hill opinion piece. You are really fucking lazy.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine is supported by data and evidence*
> 
> Link (you can't because you're a liar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow are you special. The link is in *this* thread, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it wasn't and now it's here?
> Where?
> I'd like to see how the data is manipulated.
> 
> You can't be referring to TheHill *opinion* piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data is in the Hill opinion piece. You are really fucking lazy.
Click to expand...

*polling data*

How many times have I posted that 100% of Financial Publications said the market would crash the day Trump stepped into the Oval Office?
Trump ran as an anti-Globalist and every single business person wanted Trump to lose.
Enough said.


----------



## AntonToo

Indeependent said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> 
> 
> All evidence to the contrary. President Trump just came off a term in which he accomplished:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Increased wages across the US
> Lower taxes
> Not a single war during his term
> Four historic peace agreements
> Made the US #1 in the world in oil production
> Literally *unprecedented* *prosperity*, sweetheart. Please stop with your absurd propaganda already. You're not convincing anyone to stop believing the facts. You're just embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow sounds wonderful.
> 
> Nothing about being impeache twice.  Nothing about total clusterfuck response to the Covid-19 pandemic. Nothing about deficits not seen since the WWII. Nothing about huge economic contraction, unemployment, bussinesses closing down. Nothing about the grotesque lies and the rise of alt-right violence and attack on the Capitol.
> 
> Nope. None of that ever happened. At the end of Trump's single term everyone is just sick of winning.
> 
> 
> Tell me son, how many times did you get droppped on your head for you to get so crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Global Pandemic...*Fail*!
> I know...you're retarded and COVID is only in the US.
Click to expand...


Yes global pandemic - the singlular most historic event during Trump's residency and he fails miserably. Historians tend to weight in something like that when considering a Presidency.


----------



## Ben Thomson

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

LOL!!..love the sarcasm...


----------



## Indeependent

antontoo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> 
> 
> All evidence to the contrary. President Trump just came off a term in which he accomplished:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Increased wages across the US
> Lower taxes
> Not a single war during his term
> Four historic peace agreements
> Made the US #1 in the world in oil production
> Literally *unprecedented* *prosperity*, sweetheart. Please stop with your absurd propaganda already. You're not convincing anyone to stop believing the facts. You're just embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow sounds wonderful.
> 
> Nothing about being impeache twice.  Nothing about total clusterfuck response to the Covid-19 pandemic. Nothing about deficits not seen since the WWII. Nothing about huge economic contraction, unemployment, bussinesses closing down. Nothing about the grotesque lies and the rise of alt-right violence and attack on the Capitol.
> 
> Nope. None of that ever happened. At the end of Trump's single term everyone is just sick of winning.
> 
> 
> Tell me son, how many times did you get droppped on your head for you to get so crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Global Pandemic...*Fail*!
> I know...you're retarded and COVID is only in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes global pandemic - the singlular most historic event during Trump's residency and he fails miserably. Historians tend to weight in something like that when considering a Presidency.
Click to expand...

I see you haven't been reading your CNN news that China allowed millions of their people to die before saying anything.
Tell me which national leader avoided a catastrophe.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine is supported by data and evidence*
> 
> Link (you can't because you're a liar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow are you special. The link is in *this* thread, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it wasn't and now it's here?
> Where?
> I'd like to see how the data is manipulated.
> 
> You can't be referring to TheHill *opinion* piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data is in the Hill opinion piece. You are really fucking lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *polling data*
> 
> How many times have I posted that 100% of Financial Publications said the market would crash the day Trump stepped into the Oval Office?
> Trump ran as an anti-Globalist and every single business person wanted Trump to lose.
> Enough said.
Click to expand...

You are truly some kind of stupid. The linked data had nothing to do with Trump and everything to do with past president's rankings. The businessman ones...well, they sucked..ranked among the lowest.


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine is supported by data and evidence*
> 
> Link (you can't because you're a liar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow are you special. The link is in *this* thread, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it wasn't and now it's here?
> Where?
> I'd like to see how the data is manipulated.
> 
> You can't be referring to TheHill *opinion* piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data is in the Hill opinion piece. You are really fucking lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *polling data*
> 
> How many times have I posted that 100% of Financial Publications said the market would crash the day Trump stepped into the Oval Office?
> Trump ran as an anti-Globalist and every single business person wanted Trump to lose.
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are truly some kind of stupid. The linked data had nothing to do with Trump and everything to do with past president's rankings. The businessman ones...well, they sucked..ranked among the lowest.
Click to expand...

The article was targeted against Trump and is void of substance.
Politicians have been dismal failures for Main Street but great for Wall Street.


----------



## Seawytch

Indeependent said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine is supported by data and evidence*
> 
> Link (you can't because you're a liar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow are you special. The link is in *this* thread, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it wasn't and now it's here?
> Where?
> I'd like to see how the data is manipulated.
> 
> You can't be referring to TheHill *opinion* piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data is in the Hill opinion piece. You are really fucking lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *polling data*
> 
> How many times have I posted that 100% of Financial Publications said the market would crash the day Trump stepped into the Oval Office?
> Trump ran as an anti-Globalist and every single business person wanted Trump to lose.
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are truly some kind of stupid. The linked data had nothing to do with Trump and everything to do with past president's rankings. The businessman ones...well, they sucked..ranked among the lowest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article was targeted against Trump and is void of substance.
> Politicians have been dismal failures for Main Street but great for Wall Street.
Click to expand...


That is because Trump is now included in that list of horrible, failed, businessman presidents. Duh...


----------



## Indeependent

Seawytch said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Trumpy has forever laid to rest the myth of businessman as president.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's another damn shame about his "presidency".
> 
> While I can't say that a given businessperson would make a good President, it's not helpful that we summarily dismiss them, either.
> 
> Another thing that Trump has poisoned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a good history as a country when we've elected businessmen as President.
> 
> Almost all of them ended up being one term I might add. It's almost like we don't learn from our mistakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List the Presidents who were businessmen and don’t forget Jimmy Carter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Because you don't know or your Google is broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the intent of your post and you’re so stupid you forgot that a Democrat fucked up as much as any Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mention party at all, dickbreath. I did mention that most of them were ONE TERM and that would include Carter, shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you were prepared to demonize a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't demonizing anyone. I was simply pointing out that, as a country, we don't have good luck with businessmen presidents...*CARTER INCLUDED. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need you to explicitly list the businessmen so I can compare the massive failures of politicians to the massive failures of businessmen.
> Pony up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your own research, lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim, and, as always, you can't substantiate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an observation, not a claim. You, obviously, have a different opinion about businessmen presidents. Rankings tell the tale;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businessmen, including Donald Trump, make bad presidents
> 
> 
> OPINION | Putting a businessman in charge of the country doesn’t bode well for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _According to a 2014 ranking by the American Political Science Association, a leading professional organization for the study of political science and the premier organization of experts on the American presidency, the best, most successful, post-19th century presidents, in order, were FDR, TR, Truman, Eisenhower, Clinton, Wilson, Reagan, LBJ, JFK, George H.W. Bush, Obama and Ford. Only one of these was a successful businessman (George H.W. Bush).  A ranking by the Siena College Research Institute, which surveys historians, political scientists, and presidential scholars, reached very similar conclusions. Only one of the post-1901 presidents with a business background, Truman, is consistently rated as among the best presidents._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim.
> GW, for instance.  I bet you *love *GW because he and Trump hate each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an observation, an opinion. Mine is supported by data and evidence, yours is not. No, I don't love either of the Bushes or their failed presidencies. They are both miles ahead of Trump, but only because they are human and have empathy for other humans. Trump is a megalomaniac Narcissist who only cares about himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine is supported by data and evidence*
> 
> Link (you can't because you're a liar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow are you special. The link is in *this* thread, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it wasn't and now it's here?
> Where?
> I'd like to see how the data is manipulated.
> 
> You can't be referring to TheHill *opinion* piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The polling data is in the Hill opinion piece. You are really fucking lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *polling data*
> 
> How many times have I posted that 100% of Financial Publications said the market would crash the day Trump stepped into the Oval Office?
> Trump ran as an anti-Globalist and every single business person wanted Trump to lose.
> Enough said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are truly some kind of stupid. The linked data had nothing to do with Trump and everything to do with past president's rankings. The businessman ones...well, they sucked..ranked among the lowest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The article was targeted against Trump and is void of substance.
> Politicians have been dismal failures for Main Street but great for Wall Street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because Trump is now included in that list of horrible, failed, businessman presidents. Duh...
Click to expand...

Really?
Best economy until COVID hit every nation on earth.
By the way, I and most people I know are professionals and haven’t made one penny less than before COVID.


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Nothing about being impeache twice.


Probably because there weren’t grounds for a single impeachment (hence the reason the Senate acquitted him), much less two. 


antontoo said:


> Nothing about total clusterfuck response to the Covid-19 pandemic.


Why would there be? That was caused by China, snowflake. And if you hadn’t dropped out of school in the 9th grade, you would have learned about the US Constitution in your 10th grade civics class. See, a pandemic isn’t the response of the federal government (which is why you saw governors across the nation holding daily briefings).

It’s never too late to get your GED, son


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Historians tend to weight in something like that when considering a Presidency.


If only you and your precious uninformed “historians” had read the US Constitution. 

It’s never to late to get your GED, Antontoo.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about being impeache twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because there weren’t grounds for a single impeachment (hence the reason the Senate acquitted him), much less two.
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about total clusterfuck response to the Covid-19 pandemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would there be? That was caused by China, snowflake. And if you hadn’t dropped out of school in the 9th grade, you would have learned about the US Constitution in your 10th grade civics class. See, a pandemic isn’t the response of the federal government (which is why you saw governors across the nation holding daily briefings).
> 
> It’s never too late to get your GED, son
Click to expand...

Ahh, so that's why the Senate acquitted Clinton back in the 90's. And here I thought he really did lie under oath.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> So he produces records the US has never seen before (good records like record low unemployment and record market highs) and all you can do is cry "approval ratings"?



Yeah, let's look at those "records"

400,000 dead
65 million jobs lost
26 TRILLION in debt

There's a reason why he had crappy approval ratings and 81 million people voted to get rid of him.


----------



## Correll

antontoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
Click to expand...



Direct Response? No.

But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.


Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did. THe numbers are garbage. I predict that when we get good numbers on the excess deaths, that the excess deaths will be far lower than expected AND turn out to be far younger than the average covid person, indicating the death was caused by the lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saying "the numbers are garbage" do not magically make them so. You have provided ZERO evidence to support your claim and ignored MOUNDS of evidence to the contrary. Very Trumpian of you. It is what makes you such a good little Trumplican, your ability to eschew the truth in favor of whatever your bloated orange god tells you to believe.
Click to expand...



1. The "evidence" was me watching the CDC spokeswoman talk about their polices. I did not download and save the video that day, because I did not foresee that you libs would deny publicly stated government policy. See, even though, intellectually I know how dishonest you libs are, I can't REALLY, internalize it. No sane person can. 

2. The "mounds of evidence" are all based on false data. Lying a lot, is not a supporting argument. It is just a lot of work put into supporting the lie.

3. You brought up Trump, not me. My opinion on the numbers have nothing to do with anything Trump has ever said. I have explained my reasoning, address it or admit I am right. Stop playing silly games.

4. I stand by my prediction. I predict that when we get good numbers on the excess deaths, that the excess deaths will be far lower than expected AND turn out to be far younger than the average covid person, indicating the death was caused by the lockdown.


----------



## Correll

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did. THe numbers are garbage. I predict that when we get good numbers on the excess deaths, that the excess deaths will be far lower than expected AND turn out to be far younger than the average covid person, indicating the death was caused by the lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saying "the numbers are garbage" do not magically make them so. You have provided ZERO evidence to support your claim and ignored MOUNDS of evidence to the contrary. Very Trumpian of you. It is what makes you such a good little Trumplican, your ability to eschew the truth in favor of whatever your bloated orange god tells you to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers are garbage.
> If you have cancer and the flu, they put Cancer on the death cert.
> If you have cancer and Covid they put Covid on the death cert.
> People with gunshot wounds have been added to the Covid death tally.
Click to expand...



He knows that. EVERONE knows that. They are lying so they have a justification for their hate of President Trump.


----------



## AntonToo

Correll said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
Click to expand...


It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about being impeache twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because there weren’t grounds
Click to expand...


Yep, thats why in the first impeachment at least 8 Senate Republicans agreed that Trump pressuring foreign countries to prosecute his political opponent is plain as day. Also why 10 House Republicans voted to impeach Trump in the second impeachment for his incitement of violence.

No basis. None. Just a bi-partisan conspiracy against Trump. Yep, thats how historians are going to view this according to your idiotic theory.


----------



## Faun

antontoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
Click to expand...

He can't stop. Whataboutism is the only defense he can think of.


----------



## AntonToo

P@triot said:


> Why would there be? That was caused by China, snowflake. And if you hadn’t dropped out of school in the 9th grade, you would have learned about the US Constitution in your 10th grade civics class. See, a pandemic isn’t the response of the federal government (which is why you saw governors across the nation holding daily briefings).
> 
> It’s never too late to get your GED, son



Moron, Trump's leadership during the Covid pandemic is no one's responsibility but Trump's.

He has has failed to step up and lead like a respectable adult just when this country needed it the most. He constantly contradicted and failed to suppport his CDC, was constantly spreading lies, falsehoods and magical thinking about how the virus will vanish any second now and his administration had no cohesive national plan. On his watch infection and death outcomes in America became some of the worst in the developed world. Hell *he couldn't even prevent himself and everyone around him getting Covid*, never mind the rest of America.

No historian will ever view his handling of the Covid pandemic as anything but a giant fuckup and an opportunity at greatness missed.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> 1. The "evidence" was me watching the CDC spokeswoman talk about their polices. I did not download and save the video that day, because I did not foresee that you libs would deny publicly stated government policy. See, even though, intellectually I know how dishonest you libs are, I can't REALLY, internalize it. No sane person can.



If it was stated government policy then you should be able to link to it. It should be on the CDC website, but it isn’t because you were mistaken by what you “saw“. I have provided you all of the data that says Covid deaths are being listed as Covid deaths. In fact, experts agree that the deaths are being under reported. What defies logic is why you would insist that the people dying aren’t dying. You’re as bad as 911 truthers.



> 2. The "mounds of evidence" are all based on false data. Lying a lot, is not a supporting argument. It is just a lot of work put into supporting the lie.



 Based on nothing but your say so? Come on you’re not even trying to be serious. 



> 3. You brought up Trump, not me. My opinion on the numbers have nothing to do with anything Trump has ever said. I have explained my reasoning, address it or admit I am right. Stop playing silly games.



Trump’s own team did an autopsy on his loss. He lost because he lied too much snd for his astoundingly horrible response to the pandemic.




> 4. I stand by my prediction. I predict that when we get good numbers on the excess deaths, that the excess deaths will be far lower than expected AND turn out to be far younger than the average covid person, indicating the death was caused by the lockdown.


We already have good numbers. The number of excess deaths match the Covid deaths. People are dying from Covid, not “lockdowns”.[/quote]


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he produces records the US has never seen before (good records like record low unemployment and record market highs) and all you can do is cry "approval ratings"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's look at those "records"
> 
> 400,000 dead
> 65 million jobs lost
> 26 TRILLION in debt
> 
> There's a reason why he had crappy approval ratings and 81 million people voted to get rid of him.
Click to expand...

With Biden about to add at least 4 trillion.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he produces records the US has never seen before (good records like record low unemployment and record market highs) and all you can do is cry "approval ratings"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's look at those "records"
> 
> 400,000 dead
> 65 million jobs lost
> 26 TRILLION in debt
> 
> There's a reason why he had crappy approval ratings and 81 million people voted to get rid of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Biden about to add at least 4 trillion.
Click to expand...

Possibly. That's what happens when a president inherits a recession. Just like when Bush handed Obama a recession.


----------



## Correll

antontoo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
Click to expand...



You started a fight, and now you are whining like a faggot that the other side fought back, a little. 


Your position is the stupid one. And the faggot one.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't stop. Whataboutism is the only defense he can think of.
Click to expand...



Pointing out that your side started this fight, is not whataboutism. 


It is correctly placing the blame.


----------



## AntonToo

Correll said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started a fight, and now you are whining like a faggot that the other side fought back, a little.
> Your position is the stupid one. And the faggot one.
Click to expand...


Are you done with your silly, mindless diarhea of the mouth?

Here, have a napkin, clean up and stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The "evidence" was me watching the CDC spokeswoman talk about their polices. I did not download and save the video that day, because I did not foresee that you libs would deny publicly stated government policy. See, even though, intellectually I know how dishonest you libs are, I can't REALLY, internalize it. No sane person can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was stated government policy then you should be able to link to it. It should be on the CDC website, but it isn’t because you were mistaken by what you “saw“. I have provided you all of the data that says Covid deaths are being listed as Covid deaths. In fact, experts agree that the deaths are being under reported. What defies logic is why you would insist that the people dying aren’t dying. You’re as bad as 911 truthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The "mounds of evidence" are all based on false data. Lying a lot, is not a supporting argument. It is just a lot of work put into supporting the lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on nothing but your say so? Come on you’re not even trying to be serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. You brought up Trump, not me. My opinion on the numbers have nothing to do with anything Trump has ever said. I have explained my reasoning, address it or admit I am right. Stop playing silly games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump’s own team did an autopsy on his loss. He lost because he lied too much snd for his astoundingly horrible response to the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I stand by my prediction. I predict that when we get good numbers on the excess deaths, that the excess deaths will be far lower than expected AND turn out to be far younger than the average covid person, indicating the death was caused by the lockdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have good numbers. The number of excess deaths match the Covid deaths. People are dying from Covid, not “lockdowns”.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


Time will tell. I've heard some very disturbing reports on suicides among the young. 


I stand by my prediction.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Time will tell. I've heard some very disturbing reports on suicides among the young.
> 
> 
> I stand by my prediction.


Time has already told. COVID has killed over 400,000 Americans.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell. I've heard some very disturbing reports on suicides among the young.
> 
> 
> I stand by my prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Time has already told. COVID has killed over 400,000 Americans.
Click to expand...



We are in the midst of the crisis. Better numbers and clearer picture will emerge in time. 


What part of that, don't you like?


Inquiring  minds want to know.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't stop. Whataboutism is the only defense he can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that your side started this fight, is not whataboutism.
> 
> 
> It is correctly placing the blame.
Click to expand...

It is whataboutism since the insurrection in the Capitol was over the election, not the BLM riots.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't stop. Whataboutism is the only defense he can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that your side started this fight, is not whataboutism.
> 
> 
> It is correctly placing the blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is whataboutism since the insurrection in the Capitol was over the election, not the BLM riots.
Click to expand...



If it was not already a period of civil unrest, it is unlikely that middle class whites would have rioted. 

You  started this violent conflict, and now you are whining that the other side fought back a little bit.


Pathetic.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell. I've heard some very disturbing reports on suicides among the young.
> 
> 
> I stand by my prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Time has already told. COVID has killed over 400,000 Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the midst of the crisis. Better numbers and clearer picture will emerge in time.
> 
> 
> What part of that, don't you like?
> 
> 
> Inquiring  minds want to know.
Click to expand...

There is nothing to like or dislike. You seem to think that everyone is lying about the numbers for some unknown reason. COVID is killing people at a rate of thousands a day and terrorists flew planes into the twin towers. Which one do you believe? (Both are true, COVID truther)


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't stop. Whataboutism is the only defense he can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that your side started this fight, is not whataboutism.
> 
> 
> It is correctly placing the blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is whataboutism since the insurrection in the Capitol was over the election, not the BLM riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was not already a period of civil unrest, it is unlikely that middle class whites would have rioted.
> 
> You  started this violent conflict, and now you are whining that the other side fought back a little bit.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...

You got one thing right, that is a very pathetic excuse you dreamed up.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't stop. Whataboutism is the only defense he can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that your side started this fight, is not whataboutism.
> 
> 
> It is correctly placing the blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is whataboutism since the insurrection in the Capitol was over the election, not the BLM riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was not already a period of civil unrest, it is unlikely that middle class whites would have rioted.
> 
> You  started this violent conflict, and now you are whining that the other side fought back a little bit.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Now you're just making shit up to fit your square peg into a round hole so you can justify your idiocy that the summer riots had anything to do with 1/6. Again, the Insurgency had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the insane belief the election was stolen.

In his rally speech leading up to the seditious attack, Twice Impeached Trump said "stolen" or "steal" 7 times. Said "Pence" or "vice president" 8 times. Said "election" 53 times ....  he said "BLM" zero times. Said Antifa zero times. That was about the election and Pence's refusal to violate the Constitution for Trump, not about the summer riots. All you're doing is making excuses for your fellow treasonous fucks.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell. I've heard some very disturbing reports on suicides among the young.
> 
> 
> I stand by my prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Time has already told. COVID has killed over 400,000 Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the midst of the crisis. Better numbers and clearer picture will emerge in time.
> 
> 
> What part of that, don't you like?
> 
> 
> Inquiring  minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to like or dislike. You seem to think that everyone is lying about the numbers for some unknown reason. COVID is killing people at a rate of thousands a day and terrorists flew planes into the twin towers. Which one do you believe? (Both are true, COVID truther)
Click to expand...



Unknown reason? LOL!!!!


Stop playing dumb.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't stop. Whataboutism is the only defense he can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that your side started this fight, is not whataboutism.
> 
> 
> It is correctly placing the blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is whataboutism since the insurrection in the Capitol was over the election, not the BLM riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was not already a period of civil unrest, it is unlikely that middle class whites would have rioted.
> 
> You  started this violent conflict, and now you are whining that the other side fought back a little bit.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got one thing right, that is a very pathetic excuse you dreamed up.
Click to expand...



If it was not already a period of civil unrest, it is unlikely that middle class whites would have rioted.

You started this violent conflict, and now you are whining that the other side fought back a little bit.


Pathetic.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't stop. Whataboutism is the only defense he can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that your side started this fight, is not whataboutism.
> 
> 
> It is correctly placing the blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is whataboutism since the insurrection in the Capitol was over the election, not the BLM riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was not already a period of civil unrest, it is unlikely that middle class whites would have rioted.
> 
> You  started this violent conflict, and now you are whining that the other side fought back a little bit.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Now you're just making shit up to fit your square peg into a round hole so you can justify your idiocy that the summer riots had anything to do with 1/6. Again, the Insurgency had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the insane belief the election was stolen.
> 
> In his rally speech leading up to the seditious attack, Twice Impeached Trump said "stolen" or "steal" 7 times. Said "Pence" or "vice president" 8 times. Said "election" 53 times ....  he said "BLM" zero times. Said Antifa zero times. That was about the election and Pence's refusal to violate the Constitution for Trump, not about the summer riots. All you're doing is making excuses for your fellow treasonous fucks.
Click to expand...



You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip. We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years. 


Did you think you would get to use violence forever without ANY of it blowing back on you?

That was stupid of you.

Instead of being upset over the recent past, consider that moving forward, you will be getting MORE violence if you keep down the path you are on, you brainless twit.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't stop. Whataboutism is the only defense he can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that your side started this fight, is not whataboutism.
> 
> 
> It is correctly placing the blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is whataboutism since the insurrection in the Capitol was over the election, not the BLM riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was not already a period of civil unrest, it is unlikely that middle class whites would have rioted.
> 
> You  started this violent conflict, and now you are whining that the other side fought back a little bit.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Now you're just making shit up to fit your square peg into a round hole so you can justify your idiocy that the summer riots had anything to do with 1/6. Again, the Insurgency had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the insane belief the election was stolen.
> 
> In his rally speech leading up to the seditious attack, Twice Impeached Trump said "stolen" or "steal" 7 times. Said "Pence" or "vice president" 8 times. Said "election" 53 times ....  he said "BLM" zero times. Said Antifa zero times. That was about the election and Pence's refusal to violate the Constitution for Trump, not about the summer riots. All you're doing is making excuses for your fellow treasonous fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip. We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> 
> Did you think you would get to use violence forever without ANY of it blowing back on you?
> 
> That was stupid of you.
> 
> Instead of being upset over the recent past, consider that moving forward, you will be getting MORE violence if you keep down the path you are on, you brainless twit.
Click to expand...

LOL

Stupid is reaching for a whataboutism that no one claimed.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will *never* see a better president than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House Showcases List of Trump Presidency Accomplishments
> 
> 
> The White House put up a long list of President Donald Trump's accomplishments during his presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Great presidents don't get impeached twice. They win their re-election.  They have approval ratings above 40%. They don't leave the White House with the country in a recession. They don't inspire their base to storm the Capitol to kill the VP and lawmakers. They don't live in a world of delusion where they claim they won an election they lost.
> 
> You're fucked in the head, Buttplug. Beyond all repair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You people started a war, and now you whine that the other side fights back?
> 
> You are pathetic and weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That you hear whining is also a poor reflection on you. And there was no war started. You idiots are simply making up ridiculous excuses just to avoid taking responsibility for raging lunatics on your side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Violence begets violence. ANd you people have been doing a lot of violence over the last two years.
> 
> Time will tell if it is a war or just a flurry of riots.
> 
> 
> COnsidering how you people are talking so much shit about punishing your enemies, and seem to be ramping up to be even more oppressive moving forward....
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this is more a beginning than an ending.
> 
> 
> Do you want to punish all the Trump voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even believe the stupid tripe you post?
> 
> Violence at the Capitol was not a response to other violence, it was a response to Trump convincing his idiots that an election was stolen from them.
> 
> Violence did not beget this violence, Trump's pathetic bullshit did and it just another reason he will go down as one of the worst, if not THE worst president this country has ever had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Response? No.
> 
> But you don't get to start a period of civil unrest, and then whine like a faggot because a little bit of it comes back onto you.
> 
> 
> Get back to me, after republican mayors order the police to stand down so that right wing mobs can terrorize and kill you people for about two years, then we can talk about your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not direct, it's not indirect. It had nothing to do with anything except election lies. Stop trying to salvage a stupid argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't stop. Whataboutism is the only defense he can think of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that your side started this fight, is not whataboutism.
> 
> 
> It is correctly placing the blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is whataboutism since the insurrection in the Capitol was over the election, not the BLM riots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was not already a period of civil unrest, it is unlikely that middle class whites would have rioted.
> 
> You  started this violent conflict, and now you are whining that the other side fought back a little bit.
> 
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Now you're just making shit up to fit your square peg into a round hole so you can justify your idiocy that the summer riots had anything to do with 1/6. Again, the Insurgency had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the insane belief the election was stolen.
> 
> In his rally speech leading up to the seditious attack, Twice Impeached Trump said "stolen" or "steal" 7 times. Said "Pence" or "vice president" 8 times. Said "election" 53 times ....  he said "BLM" zero times. Said Antifa zero times. That was about the election and Pence's refusal to violate the Constitution for Trump, not about the summer riots. All you're doing is making excuses for your fellow treasonous fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip. We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> 
> Did you think you would get to use violence forever without ANY of it blowing back on you?
> 
> That was stupid of you.
> 
> Instead of being upset over the recent past, consider that moving forward, you will be getting MORE violence if you keep down the path you are on, you brainless twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Stupid is reaching for a whataboutism that no one claimed.
Click to expand...



You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip. We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.


Did you think you would get to use violence forever without ANY of it blowing back on you?

That was stupid of you.

Instead of being upset over the recent past, consider that moving forward, you will be getting MORE violence if you keep down the path you are on, you brainless twit.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, let's look at those "records"
> 
> 400,000 dead
> 65 million jobs lost
> 26 TRILLION in debt


Those records all belong to China and the Dumbocrats.


JoeB131 said:


> There's a reason why he had crappy approval ratings and 81 million people voted to get rid of him.


He got more votes for re-election than any president ever. Even your messiah Obama


----------



## P@triot

Correll said:


> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip. We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.


Two years? Try *5* *years*. Five years of ignorant left-wing fascists acting like lawless thugs.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com
				












						Protesters block road outside Donald Trump event - CNN Video
					

Dozens of protesters were blocking traffic near a Donald Trump event in Phoenix, Arizona.




					www.cnn.com
				









__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> Yep, thats why in the first impeachment at least 8 Senate Republicans agreed that Trump *pressuring* *foreign countries to prosecute his political opponent is plain as day*.


Oh snowflake...that’s what China Joe admitted to. Not *President Trump*. 

Enjoy...


----------



## P@triot

antontoo said:


> He has has failed to step up and lead like a respectable adult just when this country needed it the most.


Seriously brother...it’s never too late to earn your GED.

President Trump has 0 authority to act, domestically. The one item he did have constitutional authority - shutting down foreigners coming in from foreign nations - you betas all cried “xenophobe”.

#YouTried


----------



## Arresmillao

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


*
... only thing is that he was twice impeached, had worst response to crisis in history, destroyed economy, worst unemployment, record number of crimes, fraud, ant to top it all up, lead a coup against America, after suffering one of worst loses in elections history.*


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Those records all belong to China and the Dumbocrats.



They weren't president when those things happened, Trump was. 



P@triot said:


> He got more votes for re-election than any president ever. Even your messiah Obama



But still lost...  

Seriously, this co-dependent relationship you have with Trump where you need to feed his conceits is kind of weird.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.



Hmm, from where would I get that?






Correll said:


> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.


LOL

Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.

Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell. I've heard some very disturbing reports on suicides among the young.
> 
> 
> I stand by my prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Time has already told. COVID has killed over 400,000 Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the midst of the crisis. Better numbers and clearer picture will emerge in time.
> 
> 
> What part of that, don't you like?
> 
> 
> Inquiring  minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to like or dislike. You seem to think that everyone is lying about the numbers for some unknown reason. COVID is killing people at a rate of thousands a day and terrorists flew planes into the twin towers. Which one do you believe? (Both are true, COVID truther)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown reason? LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Stop playing dumb.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry. Do you prefer stupid and illogical reason? The only one playing dumb is you, believing numbers are inflated to hurt Donnie Covidseed. He didn't need help. He fucked up all on his own.


----------



## JoeB131

All you have to do is ignore all the things Trump messed up, and then give him credit for all the things he had nothing to do with, and he looks like a great president... except for his personality, corruption, and general ignorance.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
Click to expand...



I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life. 


You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.


Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.


----------



## Correll

Seawytch said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell. I've heard some very disturbing reports on suicides among the young.
> 
> 
> I stand by my prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Time has already told. COVID has killed over 400,000 Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the midst of the crisis. Better numbers and clearer picture will emerge in time.
> 
> 
> What part of that, don't you like?
> 
> 
> Inquiring  minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to like or dislike. You seem to think that everyone is lying about the numbers for some unknown reason. COVID is killing people at a rate of thousands a day and terrorists flew planes into the twin towers. Which one do you believe? (Both are true, COVID truther)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown reason? LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Stop playing dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. Do you prefer stupid and illogical reason? The only one playing dumb is you, believing numbers are inflated to hurt Donnie Covidseed. He didn't need help. He fucked up all on his own.
Click to expand...



You libs say that about Trump, that he was so terrible that you don't need to lie about him. 


And yet, as a group, you lie about him so much. 


Your actions do not match your words. 



Do you remember when the call was to "NOT normalize Trump"? To keep up the resistance so that the people would never start thinking that Trump being President was "normal"?


I remember that. And your (group) actions since then, fit quite well with THOSE words.


----------



## Seawytch

Correll said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell. I've heard some very disturbing reports on suicides among the young.
> 
> 
> I stand by my prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Time has already told. COVID has killed over 400,000 Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the midst of the crisis. Better numbers and clearer picture will emerge in time.
> 
> 
> What part of that, don't you like?
> 
> 
> Inquiring  minds want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing to like or dislike. You seem to think that everyone is lying about the numbers for some unknown reason. COVID is killing people at a rate of thousands a day and terrorists flew planes into the twin towers. Which one do you believe? (Both are true, COVID truther)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown reason? LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Stop playing dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry. Do you prefer stupid and illogical reason? The only one playing dumb is you, believing numbers are inflated to hurt Donnie Covidseed. He didn't need help. He fucked up all on his own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You libs say that about Trump, that he was so terrible that you don't need to lie about him.
> 
> 
> And yet, as a group, you lie about him so much.
> 
> 
> Your actions do not match your words.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember when the call was to "NOT normalize Trump"? To keep up the resistance so that the people would never start thinking that Trump being President was "normal"?
> 
> 
> I remember that. And your (group) actions since then, fit quite well with THOSE words.
Click to expand...

He was so terrible that nobody did have to lie about how terrible.  

Normalize Trump? That was never going to happen since he was never normal. Even when he tried really, really hard to “act” like a real President  the act never lasted longer than a day.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life.
> 
> 
> You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.
> 
> 
> Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.
Click to expand...

Who cares about you? Still, the insurrection on the Capitol had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the election and dementia.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life.
> 
> 
> You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.
> 
> 
> Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about you? Still, the insurrection on the Capitol had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the election and dementia.
Click to expand...



You stated your opinion that they were "my peeps".

So I addressed your claim. 

I know that to you liberals, that discussions are just a chance to throw shit at the wall, like a monkey. 


But to normal people, they say something, and then the other person thinks about the thing, and then responds to that.


So, YOU are the one, that for a moment at least, made the topic about me.


Dumbass. 


My counter point stands. I have been consistently against violent mobs my whole life. 


You people are the ones that need to ask first, are they "my peeps" before you come to judgement.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life.
> 
> 
> You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.
> 
> 
> Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about you? Still, the insurrection on the Capitol had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the election and dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stated your opinion that they were "my peeps".
> 
> So I addressed your claim.
> 
> I know that to you liberals, that discussions are just a chance to throw shit at the wall, like a monkey.
> 
> 
> But to normal people, they say something, and then the other person thinks about the thing, and then responds to that.
> 
> 
> So, YOU are the one, that for a moment at least, made the topic about me.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> My counter point stands. I have been consistently against violent mobs my whole life.
> 
> 
> You people are the ones that need to ask first, are they "my peeps" before you come to judgement.
Click to expand...

LOL

I called them your peeps because they are your peeps. You're a rightwingnut and they're rightwingnuts.

And those rightwingnuts of yours stormed the Capitol in a fit of seditious rage over what they perceived was the 2020 election being stolen from them. That taint ain't coming off the right anytime soon.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life.
> 
> 
> You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.
> 
> 
> Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about you? Still, the insurrection on the Capitol had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the election and dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stated your opinion that they were "my peeps".
> 
> So I addressed your claim.
> 
> I know that to you liberals, that discussions are just a chance to throw shit at the wall, like a monkey.
> 
> 
> But to normal people, they say something, and then the other person thinks about the thing, and then responds to that.
> 
> 
> So, YOU are the one, that for a moment at least, made the topic about me.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> My counter point stands. I have been consistently against violent mobs my whole life.
> 
> 
> You people are the ones that need to ask first, are they "my peeps" before you come to judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I called them your peeps because they are your peeps. You're a rightwingnut and they're rightwingnuts.
> 
> And those rightwingnuts of yours stormed the Capitol in a fit of seditious rage over what they perceived was the 2020 election being stolen from them. That taint ain't coming off the right anytime soon.
Click to expand...



Yes, I had no problem following your intent. 

My answer was to point out that I have been anti-violent mob my entire life. 


I do not support all the actions of all people who share my political ideology.


That you need that explained to you, says a lot about the way you view political ideology.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life.
> 
> 
> You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.
> 
> 
> Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about you? Still, the insurrection on the Capitol had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the election and dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stated your opinion that they were "my peeps".
> 
> So I addressed your claim.
> 
> I know that to you liberals, that discussions are just a chance to throw shit at the wall, like a monkey.
> 
> 
> But to normal people, they say something, and then the other person thinks about the thing, and then responds to that.
> 
> 
> So, YOU are the one, that for a moment at least, made the topic about me.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> My counter point stands. I have been consistently against violent mobs my whole life.
> 
> 
> You people are the ones that need to ask first, are they "my peeps" before you come to judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I called them your peeps because they are your peeps. You're a rightwingnut and they're rightwingnuts.
> 
> And those rightwingnuts of yours stormed the Capitol in a fit of seditious rage over what they perceived was the 2020 election being stolen from them. That taint ain't coming off the right anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had no problem following your intent.
> 
> My answer was to point out that I have been anti-violent mob my entire life.
> 
> 
> I do not support all the actions of all people who share my political ideology.
> 
> 
> That you need that explained to you, says a lot about the way you view political ideology.
Click to expand...

And yet here you are, defending the attack on our country by your peeps.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life.
> 
> 
> You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.
> 
> 
> Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about you? Still, the insurrection on the Capitol had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the election and dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stated your opinion that they were "my peeps".
> 
> So I addressed your claim.
> 
> I know that to you liberals, that discussions are just a chance to throw shit at the wall, like a monkey.
> 
> 
> But to normal people, they say something, and then the other person thinks about the thing, and then responds to that.
> 
> 
> So, YOU are the one, that for a moment at least, made the topic about me.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> My counter point stands. I have been consistently against violent mobs my whole life.
> 
> 
> You people are the ones that need to ask first, are they "my peeps" before you come to judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I called them your peeps because they are your peeps. You're a rightwingnut and they're rightwingnuts.
> 
> And those rightwingnuts of yours stormed the Capitol in a fit of seditious rage over what they perceived was the 2020 election being stolen from them. That taint ain't coming off the right anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had no problem following your intent.
> 
> My answer was to point out that I have been anti-violent mob my entire life.
> 
> 
> I do not support all the actions of all people who share my political ideology.
> 
> 
> That you need that explained to you, says a lot about the way you view political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet here you are, defending the attack on our country by your peeps.
Click to expand...



I have not defended their attack. 

Are you really so stupid that you cannot understand the comment, "anti-violent mob, my entire life"?


Or are you just lying?


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life.
> 
> 
> You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.
> 
> 
> Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about you? Still, the insurrection on the Capitol had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the election and dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stated your opinion that they were "my peeps".
> 
> So I addressed your claim.
> 
> I know that to you liberals, that discussions are just a chance to throw shit at the wall, like a monkey.
> 
> 
> But to normal people, they say something, and then the other person thinks about the thing, and then responds to that.
> 
> 
> So, YOU are the one, that for a moment at least, made the topic about me.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> My counter point stands. I have been consistently against violent mobs my whole life.
> 
> 
> You people are the ones that need to ask first, are they "my peeps" before you come to judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I called them your peeps because they are your peeps. You're a rightwingnut and they're rightwingnuts.
> 
> And those rightwingnuts of yours stormed the Capitol in a fit of seditious rage over what they perceived was the 2020 election being stolen from them. That taint ain't coming off the right anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had no problem following your intent.
> 
> My answer was to point out that I have been anti-violent mob my entire life.
> 
> 
> I do not support all the actions of all people who share my political ideology.
> 
> 
> That you need that explained to you, says a lot about the way you view political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet here you are, defending the attack on our country by your peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not defended their attack.
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you cannot understand the comment, "anti-violent mob, my entire life"?
> 
> 
> Or are you just lying?
Click to expand...

Yes, you defend their attack every time you try to excuse it by ridiculously stating it was just an extension of the summer riots, which in fact, had nothing at all to do with it.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life.
> 
> 
> You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.
> 
> 
> Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about you? Still, the insurrection on the Capitol had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the election and dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stated your opinion that they were "my peeps".
> 
> So I addressed your claim.
> 
> I know that to you liberals, that discussions are just a chance to throw shit at the wall, like a monkey.
> 
> 
> But to normal people, they say something, and then the other person thinks about the thing, and then responds to that.
> 
> 
> So, YOU are the one, that for a moment at least, made the topic about me.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> My counter point stands. I have been consistently against violent mobs my whole life.
> 
> 
> You people are the ones that need to ask first, are they "my peeps" before you come to judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I called them your peeps because they are your peeps. You're a rightwingnut and they're rightwingnuts.
> 
> And those rightwingnuts of yours stormed the Capitol in a fit of seditious rage over what they perceived was the 2020 election being stolen from them. That taint ain't coming off the right anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had no problem following your intent.
> 
> My answer was to point out that I have been anti-violent mob my entire life.
> 
> 
> I do not support all the actions of all people who share my political ideology.
> 
> 
> That you need that explained to you, says a lot about the way you view political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet here you are, defending the attack on our country by your peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not defended their attack.
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you cannot understand the comment, "anti-violent mob, my entire life"?
> 
> 
> Or are you just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you defend their attack every time you try to excuse it by ridiculously stating it was just an extension of the summer riots, which in fact, had nothing at all to do with it.
Click to expand...



I condemn all the riots of the last 5 years. 

Do you?


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life.
> 
> 
> You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.
> 
> 
> Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about you? Still, the insurrection on the Capitol had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the election and dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stated your opinion that they were "my peeps".
> 
> So I addressed your claim.
> 
> I know that to you liberals, that discussions are just a chance to throw shit at the wall, like a monkey.
> 
> 
> But to normal people, they say something, and then the other person thinks about the thing, and then responds to that.
> 
> 
> So, YOU are the one, that for a moment at least, made the topic about me.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> My counter point stands. I have been consistently against violent mobs my whole life.
> 
> 
> You people are the ones that need to ask first, are they "my peeps" before you come to judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I called them your peeps because they are your peeps. You're a rightwingnut and they're rightwingnuts.
> 
> And those rightwingnuts of yours stormed the Capitol in a fit of seditious rage over what they perceived was the 2020 election being stolen from them. That taint ain't coming off the right anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had no problem following your intent.
> 
> My answer was to point out that I have been anti-violent mob my entire life.
> 
> 
> I do not support all the actions of all people who share my political ideology.
> 
> 
> That you need that explained to you, says a lot about the way you view political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet here you are, defending the attack on our country by your peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not defended their attack.
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you cannot understand the comment, "anti-violent mob, my entire life"?
> 
> 
> Or are you just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you defend their attack every time you try to excuse it by ridiculously stating it was just an extension of the summer riots, which in fact, had nothing at all to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I condemn all the riots of the last 5 years.
> 
> Do you?
Click to expand...

yes, I do. But unlike you, I don't make excuses for any of them.


----------



## strollingbones

umm no


----------



## Correll

dudmuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Only a retarded cocksucker would say that Trump does not have policies.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Trump on the brain. GEt a grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, from where would I get that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been in a period of violent civil unrest for two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at again. And again, the seditious insurrection still had nothing at all to do with the summer riots.
> 
> Trump talked only about the election being stolen from him and marching to the Capitol to fight like hell for their country; and none of his terrorists there that day said anything about the riots. They did chant for the death of the vice-president. Them's your peeps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been anti-violent mob consistently for my entire life.
> 
> 
> You are the ones that have been supporting violent mobs for the last 5 years, and suddenly now, remembered that violent mobs are bad.
> 
> 
> Of course, that was a fleeting moment of clarity. The next week, when lefty mobs were in the streets again, it became, ok again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about you? Still, the insurrection on the Capitol had nothing to do with the summer riots and everything to do with the election and dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stated your opinion that they were "my peeps".
> 
> So I addressed your claim.
> 
> I know that to you liberals, that discussions are just a chance to throw shit at the wall, like a monkey.
> 
> 
> But to normal people, they say something, and then the other person thinks about the thing, and then responds to that.
> 
> 
> So, YOU are the one, that for a moment at least, made the topic about me.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> My counter point stands. I have been consistently against violent mobs my whole life.
> 
> 
> You people are the ones that need to ask first, are they "my peeps" before you come to judgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I called them your peeps because they are your peeps. You're a rightwingnut and they're rightwingnuts.
> 
> And those rightwingnuts of yours stormed the Capitol in a fit of seditious rage over what they perceived was the 2020 election being stolen from them. That taint ain't coming off the right anytime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had no problem following your intent.
> 
> My answer was to point out that I have been anti-violent mob my entire life.
> 
> 
> I do not support all the actions of all people who share my political ideology.
> 
> 
> That you need that explained to you, says a lot about the way you view political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet here you are, defending the attack on our country by your peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not defended their attack.
> 
> Are you really so stupid that you cannot understand the comment, "anti-violent mob, my entire life"?
> 
> 
> Or are you just lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you defend their attack every time you try to excuse it by ridiculously stating it was just an extension of the summer riots, which in fact, had nothing at all to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I condemn all the riots of the last 5 years.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, I do. But unlike you, I don't make excuses for any of them.
Click to expand...



Bullshit.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


>


The left: “Trump’s policies destroyed the US!”

Also the left: “Trump didn’t have any policies”


----------



## P@triot




----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> View attachment 459540



Um, yeah,... that's what Jim Jones followers probably thought right before they started passing out the Koolaid. 

The problem with you Trump supporters is that you aren't really a political movement, you've become a cult. 

So in the last four years, 

We've heard Christians explain to us why it's acceptable to pay a porn star for keeping quite about sex you had when your third wife was at home with your fifth child.  

We've heard Security Hawks explain why disrespecting out allies in favor of sucking up to our enemies was some kind of Four Dimensional Chess.  

We've heard Fiscal Conservatives be totally okay with running up 7.8 TRILLION in new debt in four years. (By comparison, it took 8 years for BUsh-43 or Obama to run up those kinds of numbers). 

We've heard law and order republicans explain to us why the Riot in the Capitol wasn't really criminal.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> We've heard Security Hawks explain why disrespecting out allies in favor of sucking up to our enemies was some kind of Four Dimensional Chess.


Of course you’ve “heard” that. Obama sucked up to Russia (while seriously pissing off and alienating our allies England and Israel), and Joe Biden is deep in bed with China. Being on the left, they will tell you a lot how those are “good”.

What’s funny is that you actually _believe_ it.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> We've heard law and order republicans explain to us why the Riot in the Capitol wasn't really criminal.


Uh...the _only_ riot in the capitol over the past 5 years was done by the left. And it was denounced by all Republicans

*May 30, 2020* (the left turns our nations capitol into a third-world banana republic):


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> We've heard Christians explain to us why it's acceptable to pay a porn star for keeping quite about sex you had when your third wife was at home with your fifth child.


Bwahahaha! I’ve heard you whine for years how it was “unfair” that Bill Clinton faced so much for cheating on his wife. You declared over and over that it was “no big deal”. But _suddenly_ you’re all concerned about the sanctity of marriage?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Of course you’ve “heard” that. Obama sucked up to Russia (while seriously pissing off and alienating our allies England and Israel), and Joe Biden is deep in bed with China. Being on the left, they will tell you a lot how those are “good”.
> 
> What’s funny is that you actually _believe_ it.



Uh, what I saw was Trump standing next to Putin repeating his denials that he interferred in the 2016 election after 17 Intel Agencies said he did. 



P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha! I’ve heard you whine for years how it was “unfair” that Bill Clinton faced so much for cheating on his wife. You declared over and over that it was “no big deal”. But _suddenly_ you’re all concerned about the sanctity of marriage?



Uh, no one tried to impeach Trump for fucking Stormy Daniels....  or paying her a bribe to keep quiet, which was of questionable legality.  

The point was, YOU guys made such a big deal about Clinton, but suddenly did a 180 when Trump got caught cheating on Trophy Wife #3 with the porn star.  



P@triot said:


> Uh...the _only_ riot in the capitol over the past 5 years was done by the left. And it was denounced by all Republicans



Wow, you are really going to try to pretend that what happened in the Capitol on Jan 6 was a riot. 

Oh, what happened last May was Trump's fault, too.  You know, when he gassed peaceful protestors so he could get a photo op in front of a church.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, what I saw was Trump standing next to Putin repeating his denials that he interferred in the 2016 election after 17 Intel Agencies said he did.


Uh...actually...the intel community released a report stating there was *zero* evidence that Russia did anything to actually effect the election. Zero. Zip. None.

Thanks for playing. #YouTried


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The point was, YOU guys made such a big deal about Clinton, but suddenly did a 180 when Trump got caught cheating on Trophy Wife #3 with the porn star.


The point is, _you_ guys spent decades claiming infidelity was “cool” and “no big deal” until *President Trump* created a country so prosperous, you couldn’t find anything legitimate to cry about. Then you did a 180° and were suddenly shaken to your core by alleged infidelity.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> You know, when he gassed peaceful protestors so he could get a photo op in front of a church.


Yeah...nothing says “peaceful” like arson, assault, looting, rioting, murder, and “autonomous zones”.

Your trolling is just silly. You don’t believe the absurd stuff you post and we all know it. If you’re going to troll, at least post something that is even remotely plausible on _some_ level.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've heard law and order republicans explain to us why the Riot in the Capitol wasn't really criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...the _only_ riot in the capitol over the past 5 years was done by the left. And it was denounced by all Republicans
> 
> *May 30, 2020* (the left turns our nations capitol into a third-world banana republic):
> View attachment 460020
Click to expand...

There was no riot in the Capitol last year, ya flamin' maniac.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Uh...actually...the intel community released a report stating there was *zero* evidence that Russia did anything to actually effect the election. Zero. Zip. None.



You think they'd admit it if they had?  

the point was, Trump got up there and said he believed Putin over our own intelligence agencies. 



P@triot said:


> Yeah...nothing says “peaceful” like arson, assault, looting, rioting, murder, and “autonomous zones”.



93% of the demonstrations were peaceful, including the ones Trump gassed.  The ones that weren't were because the police overreacted.  



P@triot said:


> The point is, _you_ guys spent decades claiming infidelity was “cool” and “no big deal” until *President Trump* created a country so prosperous, you couldn’t find anything legitimate to cry about. Then you did a 180° and were suddenly shaken to your core by alleged infidelity.



You got that in reverse.  You were the guys who went around claiming that infidelity WAS AN IMPEACHABLE OFFENSE. And shit, Clinton only got to third base with her.  What I find funny is you guys got behind a guy who has been divorced twice, (Maybe three times, really soon), has sex with porn stars, and still claim to be the party of "Family Values".  

You see, that's the thing, if your party didn't go around trying to tell everyone else how to live their sex lives, THEN the hypocrisy wouldn't be so awful. 

Oh, yeah, we are so prosperous that we lost 65 million jobs on Trump's watch. That's how prosperous we were.  He's the first president to lose jobs since Hoover.


----------



## P@triot

Of course educated readers would largely get it right. They were just slightly off on the order.






The order _should_ have been:

Thomas Jefferson
Ronald Reagan
George Washington
Donald Trump
Calvin Coolidge


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Of course educated readers would largely get it right. They were just slightly off on the order.
> 
> View attachment 460805
> 
> The order _should_ have been:
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> Ronald Reagan
> George Washington
> Donald Trump
> Calvin Coolidge


LOL

Wut?? The readers of a rightwingnut fake news site overwhelming like Trump??


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course educated readers would largely get it right. They were just slightly off on the order.
> 
> View attachment 460805
> 
> The order _should_ have been:
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> Ronald Reagan
> George Washington
> Donald Trump
> Calvin Coolidge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Wut?? The readers of a rightwingnut fake news site overwhelming like Trump??
> 
> View attachment 460807
Click to expand...

Fact checkers and those ratings are almost as useless as you are. You still got them beat, so no worries. Assflap.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Of course educated readers would largely get it right. They were just slightly off on the order.



Epoch Times is for crazy people who live in a different reality than the rest of us. 

Trump is not going to be well-regarded by professional historians.


----------



## Lastamender

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course educated readers would largely get it right. They were just slightly off on the order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epoch Times is for crazy people who live in a different reality than the rest of us.
> 
> Trump is not going to be well-regarded by professional historians.
Click to expand...

You have them confused with the NYT.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> he order _should_ have been:
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> Ronald Reagan
> George Washington
> Donald Trump
> Calvin Coolidge



Actually, the top five. 

1) Abe Lincoln
2) Franklin Roosevelt
3) Teddy Roosevelt
4) Geo. Washington
5) Dwight Eisenhower


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Epoch Times is for crazy people who live in a different reality than the rest of us.


The Epoch Times is actual _journalism_. Which is why you find it so shocking and difficult.


----------



## themirrorthief

Votto said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is a lame duck President since the first day in office.
> 
> All he can do is write EO's that liberal courts will strike down.
> 
> I reckon he did appoint someone to SCOTUS.
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Neither party likes him, nor does the press
Click to expand...

I never had sex with that woman...Ms Lewinsky


----------



## themirrorthief

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> he order _should_ have been:
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> Ronald Reagan
> George Washington
> Donald Trump
> Calvin Coolidge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the top five.
> 
> 1) Abe Lincoln
> 2) Franklin Roosevelt
> 3) Teddy Roosevelt
> 4) Geo. Washington
> 5) Dwight Eisenhower
Click to expand...

Fanklin roosevelt was pretty shitty...put asian americans in concentration camps....okayed the building of nuclear weapons...got us in a huge war to end the depression


----------



## themirrorthief

Votto said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was very intelligent to lock of Japs during WWII.  Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is their squinty eyes, unlike German Americans whose eyes were not as devious and squinty.
> 
> I think you are on to something you ignorant buffoon of a bigot.
> 
> Take your state written FDR loving history books and shove it.
Click to expand...

americans fire bombed huge german cities that had no military value...killing mega thousands


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the top five.
> 
> 1) Abe Lincoln


Abe became the first President of the United States to violate the US Constitution. He set a horrible precedence and he paid the price for it.


JoeB131 said:


> 2) Franklin Roosevelt


Nobody destroyed the US Constitution like FDR (not even Obama). He also became the first (and thankfully _only_) power-hungry asshole to run for more than two terms.


JoeB131 said:


> 3) Teddy Roosevelt


Can’t say I’m surprised that you love the dictators who abused power. But at least Teddy kept it largely to illegal land grabs.


JoeB131 said:


> 4) Geo. Washington


No argument here (other than he should be one higher). An absolute legend. America’s indispensable man.


JoeB131 said:


> 5) Dwight Eisenhower


No qualms with Eisenhower...he’s just not top five. His administration was rather unremarkable. Didn’t win or lose the Korean War. Didn’t win or lose the Cold War.


----------



## P@triot

themirrorthief said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the top five.
> 
> 1) Abe Lincoln
> 2) Franklin Roosevelt
> 3) Teddy Roosevelt
> 4) Geo. Washington
> 5) Dwight Eisenhower
> 
> 
> 
> Fanklin roosevelt was pretty shitty...put asian americans in concentration camps....okayed the building of nuclear weapons...got us in a huge war to end the depression
Click to expand...

Unfortunately that’s the exact type of guy that Joseph loves. He constantly raves about communist China.

He’s all about a dictator exerting unchecked, unlimited power over people. Liberty scares the shit out of him (it requires personal responsibility).


----------



## Faun

themirrorthief said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was very intelligent to lock of Japs during WWII.  Like jews, they were very racist and were therefore a threat to their host country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is their squinty eyes, unlike German Americans whose eyes were not as devious and squinty.
> 
> I think you are on to something you ignorant buffoon of a bigot.
> 
> Take your state written FDR loving history books and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> americans fire bombed huge german cities that had no military value...killing mega thousands
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The Epoch Times is actual _journalism_. Which is why you find it so shocking and difficult.



Actual Journalism is not repeating Hate Radio propaganda and pretending it's news.  

Hey, when is Durham going to bring down the whole Obama/Clinton organization for "Russia-gate"?   Any day now, according to the Epoch Times for the last two years.


----------



## wamose

Trump is definitely the GOAT up till now.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Abe became the first President of the United States to violate the US Constitution. He set a horrible precedence and he paid the price for it.



Um, he freed the slaves and saved the Union.  Wow, having a constitution doesn't mean much if we don't save the country.  



P@triot said:


> Nobody destroyed the US Constitution like FDR (not even Obama). He also became the first (and thankfully _only_) power-hungry asshole to run for more than two terms.



he also created the Middle Class, saved the country from the Great Depression, and saved the world from Fascism.  




P@triot said:


> Can’t say I’m surprised that you love the dictators who abused power. But at least Teddy kept it largely to illegal land grabs.



You mean he protected the environment, established laws that prevented the exploitation of child labor and reigned in the plutocracy.  Again. One of the greats.  



P@triot said:


> No qualms with Eisenhower...he’s just not top five. His administration was rather unremarkable. Didn’t win or lose the Korean War. Didn’t win or lose the Cold War.



That wasn't his job. There would have been no "winners" in the Cold war had it been fought.  He kept the peace, established the alliances that protected that peace, and strengthened the country through massive infrastructure programs.   The thing about Ike is that he was underrated.  He wasn't flashy like FDR, he was just quietly doing the things to make the country stronger. 



P@triot said:


> Thomas Jefferson
> Ronald Reagan
> George Washington
> Donald Trump
> Calvin Coolidge



So let's look at your list... 

Thomas Jefferson - slave rapist. Probably responsible for a lot of the crap in the constitution that makes our government largely unworkable.  As a president, give him some credit for expanding the country.  

Ronald Reagan- Ugh. Old senile fool who bankrupted us with Supply Side crap, tripled the national debt and created the notion that we should live on a national credit card.  Destroyed the middle class with his union busting. 

Donald Trump - 400K Dead, 65 million jobs lost, riots in the streets, country more divided than it was before the Civil War. 

Calvin Coolidge- His neglect caused the Great Depression.  

Hey, this funny thing.  My list are presidents who made the country work for everyone.  Your list are presidents who made the country work for the rich.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Unfortunately that’s the exact type of guy that Joseph loves. He constantly raves about communist China.
> 
> He’s all about a dictator exerting unchecked, unlimited power over people. Liberty scares the shit out of him (it requires personal responsibility).



Probably because when you guys talk about "liberty", you mean the government holding us down so the rich can fuck us in the ass.  

You certainly don't mean the liberty of gay people to marry who they want or a woman to do with her own body what she chooses.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Actual Journalism is not repeating Hate Radio propaganda and pretending it's news.


You're projecting again. Don't feel bad though. It's a common trait of the left. The right doesn't do "propaganda". That is exclusively the domain of the left. Which is why you find actual journalism so shocking.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abe became the first President of the United States to violate the US Constitution. He set a horrible precedence and he paid the price for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, he freed the slaves and saved the Union.
Click to expand...

Um...he freed the slaves _*illegally*_. The President of the United States cannot create, alter, or abolish law (that's a power only Congress holds) and that's exactly what he did with his Emancipation Proclamation.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> You're projecting again. Don't feel bad though. It's a common trait of the left. The right doesn't do "propaganda". That is exclusively the domain of the left. Which is why you find actual journalism so shocking.



yeah, right.    

Funny thing, I trust people who've been doing journalism for decades rather than some crap funded by the Koch Brothers.  



P@triot said:


> Um...he freed the slaves _*illegally*_. The President of the United States cannot create, alter, or abolish law (that's a power only Congress holds) and that's exactly what he did with his Emancipation Proclamation.



Wow.  Seriously?  

Slavery is fundementally evil. There's no "Wrong" way to end it.  

Wow, Poodle, that you even say stuff like this is kind of crazy.


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're projecting again. Don't feel bad though. It's a common trait of the left. The right doesn't do "propaganda". That is exclusively the domain of the left. Which is why you find actual journalism so shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, right.
> 
> Funny thing, I trust people who've been doing journalism for decades rather than some crap funded by the Koch Brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um...he freed the slaves _*illegally*_. The President of the United States cannot create, alter, or abolish law (that's a power only Congress holds) and that's exactly what he did with his Emancipation Proclamation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  Seriously?
> 
> Slavery is fundementally evil. There's no "Wrong" way to end it.
> 
> Wow, Poodle, that you even say stuff like this is kind of crazy.
Click to expand...

I have several family members, through marriage, who are "journalists".
They report what they're told to report and then the story is still changed by the editor.
And yes, that goes for Conservative news outlets also.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody destroyed the US Constitution like FDR (not even Obama). He also became the first (and thankfully _only_) power-hungry asshole to run for more than two terms.
> 
> 
> 
> he also created the Middle Class, saved the country from the Great Depression, and saved the world from Fascism.
Click to expand...

How many times are you going to perpetuate that *lie*? I mean, I know that's your favorite thing to do, but some things are just too outrageous to even try lying about.

Even far-left UCLA said that FDR prolonged the Great Depression. He literally created it. There wouldn't have been a "Great Depression" without him.

And he also created the Nazis. He allowed Adolf Hitler to march all across Europe and refused to intervene until Pearl Harbor.

FDR is easily one of the five worst Presidents of all time and every informed, rational, reasonable historian agrees on that point.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Slavery is fundementally evil. There's no "Wrong" way to end it.


That is _astoundingly_ ignorant. Rape, murder, etc. is fundamentally evil, but you would be the first to lose his shit if lynch-mobs started executing people engaging in violent crimes.

There was a wrong way to end slavery. Abraham Lincoln showed us that.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No qualms with Eisenhower...he’s just not top five. His administration was rather unremarkable. Didn’t win or lose the Korean War. Didn’t win or lose the Cold War.
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't his job. There would have been no "winners" in the Cold war *had it been fought*.
Click to expand...

Seriously man, you're not qualified for these discussions. The Cold War was fought (including during Eisenhower's administration) and was winnable. Ronald Reagan won the Cold War.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Jefferson
> Ronald Reagan
> George Washington
> Donald Trump
> Calvin Coolidge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's look at your list...
> 
> Thomas Jefferson - slave rapist. Probably responsible for a lot of the crap in the constitution that makes our government largely unworkable.  As a president, give him some credit for expanding the country.
Click to expand...

Again, debunked. DNA exonerate Thomas Jefferson but you still want to convince the American people that he slept with his slaves when he *didn't*.


JoeB131 said:


> Ronald Reagan- Ugh. Old senile fool who bankrupted us with Supply Side crap, tripled the national debt and created the notion that we should live on a national credit card.  Destroyed the middle class with his union busting.


Ronald Reagan took over the second worst economy in US history, and by the time he was done, he had created the most powerful economy in US history. He also defeated the USSR in the Cold War and expanded liberty across the world.

And, with the exception of George Washington, was the most beloved President in US history. He won 49 of 50 states in his second election. There was even a term coined because the left loved him so much: Reagan Democrats.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody destroyed the US Constitution like FDR (not even Obama). He also became the first (and thankfully _only_) power-hungry asshole to run for more than two terms.
> 
> 
> 
> he also created the Middle Class, saved the country from the Great Depression, and saved the world from Fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times are you going to perpetuate that *lie*? I mean, I know that's your favorite thing to do, but some things are just too outrageous to even try lying about.
> 
> Even far-left UCLA said that FDR prolonged the Great Depression. He literally created it. There wouldn't have been a "Great Depression" without him.
> 
> And he also created the Nazis. He allowed Adolf Hitler to march all across Europe and refused to intervene until Pearl Harbor.
> 
> FDR is easily one of the five worst Presidents of all time and every informed, rational, reasonable historian agrees on that point.
Click to expand...

Conservatism is a mental disorder, just as you're displaying here. How many times need we go through this same thing?

Hoover hands FDR a depression -- rightards moan it took FDR too long to clean up Hoover's mess

Bush hands Obama a recession -- rightards moan it took Obama too long to clean up Bush's mess

Trump hands Biden a recession -- rightards will now moan it's taking Biden too long to clean up Trump's mess


----------



## Eyepublius

This forum label: Excuse me while I puke ... anyone have a fresh supply barf bags (or "ralph" bags same name for same purpose).


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> How many times are you going to perpetuate that *lie*? I mean, I know that's your favorite thing to do, but some things are just too outrageous to even try lying about.
> 
> Even far-left UCLA said that FDR prolonged the Great Depression. He literally created it. There wouldn't have been a "Great Depression" without him.



Actually, "UCLA" didn't say it... Two professors there said it.  

I know you are like 25 and probably know exactly zero people who were alive during FDR's presidency, but if you actually met any, you'd realize how reverred he was for his leadership. 



P@triot said:


> Again, debunked. DNA exonerate Thomas Jefferson but you still want to convince the American people that he slept with his slaves when he *didn't*.



DNA did nothing of the sort.  DNA in fact proved the descendent of the slave he raped was a male of the Jefferson family.  What confirms it was Thomas was 1) Contempory reports of the time said he was banging her, 2) Family tradition among those descendents support it and 3) Oh, yeah, she looked like his dead wife, being her half sister. 



P@triot said:


> Seriously man, you're not qualified for these discussions. The Cold War was fought (including during Eisenhower's administration) and was winnable. Ronald Reagan won the Cold War.



No, guy, it was fought, there wouldn't be a world to discuss the issue.  

Just a nasty radioactive wasteland. 



P@triot said:


> Ronald Reagan took over the second worst economy in US history, and by the time he was done, he had created the most powerful economy in US history. He also defeated the USSR in the Cold War and expanded liberty across the world.




HOrsecrap.  Reagan didn't inherit an economy in Recession, the recession of 1980 ended in July.  He did put us into a new, worse recession, which was specifically to control inflation. 

He didn't "Defeat" the USSR.  The USSR was still there when he wandered off in a senile daze. 



P@triot said:


> That is _astoundingly_ ignorant. Rape, murder, etc. is fundamentally evil, but you would be the first to lose his shit if lynch-mobs started executing people engaging in violent crimes.
> 
> There was a wrong way to end slavery. Abraham Lincoln showed us that.



NO, he did it exactly the right way.  He ended it.  Period.  

Freeing the slaves was hardly lynching the slave owners (and frankly, I'd have been fine with that, too.)


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Donald Trump - 400K Dead, 65 million jobs lost, riots in the streets, country more divided than it was before the Civil War.


We've covered this. *President Trump *was the most accomplished President in US _history_. What makes that even more remarkable is that your sick party was trying to undermine him. Nobody accomplished more in less time than President Trump.

*Record* *low* unemployment (not a single job "lost")
Record high markets
Made US #1 in the world in energy production
Wealth up across the US (and highest among the lower class)
Expanded liberty / restored constitutional government
Secured the borders (illegals were even self-deporting  )
Middle-Class family income increased nearly $6,000 – more than 5x's the gains of the MaObama administration
7 million people off of food stamps during his Administration
4 historic peach agreements
Not a single war on his watch
More accomplishments than could be listed here. Simply incredible.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously man, you're not qualified for these discussions. The Cold War was fought (including during Eisenhower's administration) and was winnable. Ronald Reagan won the Cold War.
> 
> 
> 
> No, guy, it was fought, there wouldn't be a world to discuss the issue.
> 
> Just a nasty radioactive wasteland.
Click to expand...

Like I said, you're just not qualified for any of these discussions. "Radioactive wasteland" would be the result of an _actual_ war.

You don't even understand the definition of "Cold War" (hint - neither side actually fires upon the other directly). But rest assured, Ronald Reagan won it.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> HOrsecrap.  Reagan didn't inherit an economy in Recession, the recession of 1980 ended in July.  He did put us into a new, worse recession, which was specifically to control inflation.


He inherited the second worst economy in US history. And he created the most powerful economy the world had ever seen. Those are the facts and they cannot be disputed.


JoeB131 said:


> He didn't "Defeat" the USSR.  The USSR was still there when he wandered off in a senile daze.


Uh..no it wasn't. The Berlin Wall came down, several states seceded from the USSR, and it became just "Russia".


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is _astoundingly_ ignorant. Rape, murder, etc. is fundamentally evil, but you would be the first to lose his shit if lynch-mobs started executing people engaging in violent crimes.
> 
> There was a wrong way to end slavery. Abraham Lincoln showed us that.
> 
> 
> 
> NO, he did it exactly the right way.  He ended it.  Period.
Click to expand...

I know you _think_ dictators pissing on the US Constitution is "the right way" but as with everything else, you're simply wrong.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, debunked. DNA exonerate Thomas Jefferson but you still want to convince the American people that he slept with his slaves when he *didn't*.
> 
> 
> 
> DNA did nothing of the sort.
Click to expand...

DNA exonerated Thomas Jefferson. You so _desperately_ want that left-wing propaganda (created during the Clinton scandal) to be true, but it's just not. This is an example of how actual journalism is so shocking to you.


----------



## BLUE COLLAR

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

Given that Trump doesn't read, it really is amazing.

As for Tucker, isn't he the goofball who said QAnon didn't exist after his network had done a big report on them?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> We've covered this. *President Trump *was the most accomplished President in US _history_. What makes that even more remarkable is that your sick party was trying to undermine him. Nobody accomplished more in less time than President Trump.
> 
> *Record* *low* unemployment (not a single job "lost")



Again, until Trump Recession hit, and we lost 65 million jobs. 



P@triot said:


> 4 historic peach agreements



Between countries that were never fighting?  



P@triot said:


> DNA exonerated Thomas Jefferson. You so _desperately_ want that left-wing propaganda (created during the Clinton scandal) to be true, but it's just not. This is an example of how actual journalism is so shocking to you.



Except DNA didn't exonerate him.  They couldn't test either his DNA nor the DNA of the Hemmings kids, so they tested relatives of both and found there was a genetic link. 









						DNA & Hemings — Thomas Jefferson Heritage Society
					






					www.tjheritage.org
				




It just said that it was possible OTHER Jefferson men might have also been the father of Hemming's child. (Not that this makes Jefferson look better that he was letting his relatives rape this woman.) So with DNA establishing that he was one of several Jefferson men who might have been the father. 

But then you get into the other other evidence.  Contemporaneous reports of the time of the "scandal", the fact she was his property and the fact that Hemmings descendents have said for generations he fathered her children.  Then you have the final straw.  When Jefferson died, all of his other slaves were sold off to pay his debts, but he made arrangements to free Hemmings' children.  



P@triot said:


> I know you _think_ dictators pissing on the US Constitution is "the right way" but as with everything else, you're simply wrong.



The constitution isn't a suicide pact.  Saving the union and ending slavery were more important than a lot of empty ritual.  



P@triot said:


> Uh..no it wasn't. The Berlin Wall came down, several states seceded from the USSR, and it became just "Russia".



Those things didn't happen until after he LEFT. 

The Berlin Wall Came down in NOVEMBER 1989, 10 months after Reagan left office.  
The USSR disbanded in December 1991, THREE YEARS after Reagan left office.  

I always wonder why you guys don't give Poppy Bush the credit, but Poppy Bush raised taxes and did things conservatives didn't like.  

Which is the point, I guess.  Reagan is the Only Republican President since Ike who wasn't voted out of office, (Ford, Bush-41, Trump) impeached (Nixon, Trump), or left the country in a recession (Ford, Bush-41, Bush-43, Trump).  So really, the only one you guys have to brag about, I guess. But you just have to ignore the things he did do (Triple the national debt, give amnesty to illegal aliens) and give him credit for things that happened after he left he had nothing to do with (the fall of the USSR).  



P@triot said:


> He inherited the second worst economy in US history. And he created the most powerful economy the world had ever seen. Those are the facts and they cannot be disputed.



Actually, they certainly can.  The economy in 1980 wasn't that bad.  Inflation was high, but unemployment was only 7.8%.  Reagan managed to run it up to 11.3%- INTENTIONALLY - as a weapon to fight inflation.  We continued to shed manufacturing jobs under his watch.  He tripled the national debt, wasted hundred of billions on weapon systems that didn't work. 

Again, I realize you're young and weren't around in the 1980's... or you'd know this. 



P@triot said:


> Like I said, you're just not qualified for any of these discussions. "Radioactive wasteland" would be the result of an _actual_ war.
> 
> You don't even understand the definition of "Cold War" (hint - neither side actually fires upon the other directly). But rest assured, Ronald Reagan won it.



Um, no.  In 1988, no one thought the USSR was going to fall.  The Pentagon was still issuing materials that saw the USSR as the primary threat.  Not to mention more than a few times, Reagan's belicose rhetoric probably made things a lot more dangerous.  Like when he got on the radio and said "We start bombing in five minutes" and an entire Soviet command went on high alert.  

Ike, on the other hand, kept a cool head dealing with the USSR.  Which is why the world didn't end in the 1950's.


----------



## DBA

JoeB131 said:


> Again, until Trump Recession hit, and we lost 65 million jobs.



The lunacy continues. Yeah, the ”Trump Recession” hit the entire world.  I am running out of adjectives to adaqately describe the utter stupidity of the left.


----------



## JoeB131

DBA said:


> The lunacy continues. Yeah, the ”Trump Recession” hit the entire world.  I am running out of adjectives to adaqately describe the utter stupidity of the left.



Um, yeah, every recession in the US effects the entire world... that's kind of the point.  

Of course, other countries weren't hit as bad by the recession.  Unemployment in Germany, for instance, was 5.9%.  Unemployment in Japan was 2.34%.   

TRUMP PLAGUE
TRUMP RECESSION
TRUMP RIOTS

This is what he will be remembered for.   Hopefully that and being the first ex-president to go to prison.


----------



## there4eyeM

While possible that Trump will go down in history, he is currently probably as low as he will go. Difficult to get under "W".


----------



## JoeB131

there4eyeM said:


> While possible that Trump will go down in history, he is currently probably as low as he will go. Difficult to get under "W".



Actually, W looks positively dignified compared to Trump.  

W managed to win a second term.  
W the highest unemployment got was 7.8%.  Trump hit 14.3%. 
W was able to work with Democrats to get stuff done.  Trump couldn't even get stuff done when Republicans controlled congress. 

W was an awful president, but he was actually kind of a decent human being who wasn't up to the job. 

Trump is an awful human being to his very core, and his rotten, corrupt presidency will be remember for that.


----------



## DBA

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lunacy continues. Yeah, the ”Trump Recession” hit the entire world.  I am running out of adjectives to adaqately describe the utter stupidity of the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, every recession in the US effects the entire world... that's kind of the point.
> 
> Of course, other countries weren't hit as bad by the recession.  Unemployment in Germany, for instance, was 5.9%.  Unemployment in Japan was 2.34%.
> 
> TRUMP PLAGUE
> TRUMP RECESSION
> TRUMP RIOTS
> 
> This is what he will be remembered for.   Hopefully that and being the first ex-president to go to prison.
Click to expand...


The US economy was/is is far better shape after COVID that Europe, despite the looney left locking everything down.

Only ignorant morons will remember Trump for having policies that hurt the economy.  It doesn’t surprise me that you are in that camp.


----------



## there4eyeM

JoeB131 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> While possible that Trump will go down in history, he is currently probably as low as he will go. Difficult to get under "W".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, W looks positively dignified compared to Trump.
> 
> W managed to win a second term.
> W the highest unemployment got was 7.8%.  Trump hit 14.3%.
> W was able to work with Democrats to get stuff done.  Trump couldn't even get stuff done when Republicans controlled congress.
> 
> W was an awful president, but he was actually kind of a decent human being who wasn't up to the job.
> 
> Trump is an awful human being to his very core, and his rotten, corrupt presidency will be remember for that.
Click to expand...

Difficult to take this seriously. The absolutely catastrophic and un-American, immoral, illegal Iraq debacle outweighs anything Trump did. Add to that the economic debacle, somewhat resulting from the aforementioned crime, adds to the infamy of the 'Bushleague'. 
I can understand not liking Trump (I don't understand how anyone could), but his supporters have a point when they say that unbridled hatred of him has led to absurd hyperbole.


----------



## JoeB131

DBA said:


> The US economy was/is is far better shape after COVID that Europe, despite the looney left locking everything down.
> 
> Only ignorant morons will remember Trump for having policies that hurt the economy. It doesn’t surprise me that you are in that camp.



Actually, Trump is not going to be well-regarded at all.. the fact so many Republicans are trying to put daylight between him and them is telling.


----------



## JoeB131

there4eyeM said:


> Difficult to take this seriously. The absolutely catastrophic and un-American, immoral, illegal Iraq debacle outweighs anything Trump did. Add to that the economic debacle, somewhat resulting from the aforementioned crime, adds to the infamy of the 'Bushleague'.
> I can understand not liking Trump (I don't understand how anyone could), but his supporters have a point when they say that unbridled hatred of him has led to absurd hyperbole.



I'm a metrics guy...  By any metric, Unemployment, GDP growth, etc.   Bush comes off slightly better than Trump. 

Yes, Iraq was a fuckup, but it would be foolish to put the whole mess on him.  Most of his own party and about half the Democrats went along with it.   Everyone was just convinced Saddam had WMD's.  I think if Gore had won in 2000, we'd have still ended up going to war with Iraq.


----------



## there4eyeM

JoeB131 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to take this seriously. The absolutely catastrophic and un-American, immoral, illegal Iraq debacle outweighs anything Trump did. Add to that the economic debacle, somewhat resulting from the aforementioned crime, adds to the infamy of the 'Bushleague'.
> I can understand not liking Trump (I don't understand how anyone could), but his supporters have a point when they say that unbridled hatred of him has led to absurd hyperbole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a metrics guy...  By any metric, Unemployment, GDP growth, etc.   Bush comes off slightly better than Trump.
> 
> Yes, Iraq was a fuckup, but it would be foolish to put the whole mess on him.  Most of his own party and about half the Democrats went along with it.   Everyone was just convinced Saddam had WMD's.  I think if Gore had won in 2000, we'd have still ended up going to war with Iraq.
Click to expand...

There are others guilty with Bush. All who voted for it in Congress share the shame. This is one of the greatest indictments of the duopoly. This and other of its crimes get covered over and forgotten. It even offers these criminals as candidates for the highest office. That is a measure, a "metric", that must surely lead to our rejecting this cohort of criminals.


----------



## Smokin' OP

there4eyeM said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difficult to take this seriously. The absolutely catastrophic and un-American, immoral, illegal Iraq debacle outweighs anything Trump did. Add to that the economic debacle, somewhat resulting from the aforementioned crime, adds to the infamy of the 'Bushleague'.
> I can understand not liking Trump (I don't understand how anyone could), but his supporters have a point when they say that unbridled hatred of him has led to absurd hyperbole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a metrics guy...  By any metric, Unemployment, GDP growth, etc.   Bush comes off slightly better than Trump.
> 
> Yes, Iraq was a fuckup, but it would be foolish to put the whole mess on him.  Most of his own party and about half the Democrats went along with it.   Everyone was just convinced Saddam had WMD's.  I think if Gore had won in 2000, we'd have still ended up going to war with Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are others guilty with Bush. All who voted for it in Congress share the shame. This is one of the greatest indictments of the duopoly. This and other of its crimes get covered over and forgotten. It even offers these criminals as candidates for the highest office. That is a measure, a "metric", that must surely lead to our rejecting this cohort of criminals.
Click to expand...

No, they shouldn't.
Congress were LIED to by Bush's "intelligence" agencies, Cheney coordinated most of it and Bush sold it, along with FOX.


----------



## Smokin' OP

there4eyeM said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> While possible that Trump will go down in history, he is currently probably as low as he will go. Difficult to get under "W".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, W looks positively dignified compared to Trump.
> 
> W managed to win a second term.
> W the highest unemployment got was 7.8%.  Trump hit 14.3%.
> W was able to work with Democrats to get stuff done.  Trump couldn't even get stuff done when Republicans controlled congress.
> 
> W was an awful president, but he was actually kind of a decent human being who wasn't up to the job.
> 
> Trump is an awful human being to his very core, and his rotten, corrupt presidency will be remember for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Difficult to take this seriously. The absolutely catastrophic and un-American, immoral, illegal Iraq debacle outweighs anything Trump did. Add to that the economic debacle, somewhat resulting from the aforementioned crime, adds to the infamy of the 'Bushleague'.
> I can understand not liking Trump (I don't understand how anyone could), but his supporters have a point when they say that unbridled hatred of him has led to absurd hyperbole.
Click to expand...

 Dotard is easy to hate for normal people, he is a lying, blowhard, secretive, criminal.
That's even before he fooled gullible, idiots into voting for him.
What's to like, he didn't lift a finger to do anything but cover his ass last year.
A POS.


----------



## JoeB131

there4eyeM said:


> There are others guilty with Bush. All who voted for it in Congress share the shame. This is one of the greatest indictments of the duopoly. This and other of its crimes get covered over and forgotten. It even offers these criminals as candidates for the highest office. That is a measure, a "metric", that must surely lead to our rejecting this cohort of criminals.



Oh, please.  I will be the first to agree that our politicians are out of touch with the people, which is one of the reasons we got Trump as a big Fuck You from the electorate to both parties.  

But Iraq was something that was immensely popular until it wasn't.  Democrats got voted out of office in 2002 for not being enthusiastically behind the war.  Max Cleland was demonized for not supporting Bush enthusiastically enough- a man who lost three limbs in Vietnam.  

Iraq is like almost every other war we've ever fought.  After a while, we get tired of it.  But yeah, let's blame the politicians for giving us what we want when we get bored with it. 



Smokin' OP said:


> No, they shouldn't.
> Congress were LIED to by Bush's "intelligence" agencies, Cheney coordinated most of it and Bush sold it, along with FOX.



Actually, so did the rest of the media, initially.  Come on, get real, we spent a decade demonizing Saddam before the war, and everyone's initial go to after 9/11 was "Saddam Did It".  Yes, Bush deserves a lot of condemnation for his lack of leadership and poor judgement, but let's look at ourselves.  Anti-War was a bad look in 2002.   Pro War was a bad look in 2006.  John Kerry couldn't even bring himself to condemn the war itself in 2004, he tried to pass himself off as a War Hero who would lead us to victory...("shhhh...shhhh.. Go Away, Jane Fonda, I don't know you.")  

Let's not forget, Lincoln Whitehouse, the only GOP Senator to vote against the War resolution, was voted out in 2006 in the anti-Republican wave, but Joe Leiberman (D-Israel) was sent back despite being the only guy in the Dem Caucus to still take his marching orders from Tel Aviv.


----------



## there4eyeM

JoeB131 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others guilty with Bush. All who voted for it in Congress share the shame. This is one of the greatest indictments of the duopoly. This and other of its crimes get covered over and forgotten. It even offers these criminals as candidates for the highest office. That is a measure, a "metric", that must surely lead to our rejecting this cohort of criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please.  I will be the first to agree that our politicians are out of touch with the people, which is one of the reasons we got Trump as a big Fuck You from the electorate to both parties.
> 
> But Iraq was something that was immensely popular until it wasn't.  Democrats got voted out of office in 2002 for not being enthusiastically behind the war.  Max Cleland was demonized for not supporting Bush enthusiastically enough- a man who lost three limbs in Vietnam.
> 
> Iraq is like almost every other war we've ever fought.  After a while, we get tired of it.  But yeah, let's blame the politicians for giving us what we want when we get bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they shouldn't.
> Congress were LIED to by Bush's "intelligence" agencies, Cheney coordinated most of it and Bush sold it, along with FOX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, so did the rest of the media, initially.  Come on, get real, we spent a decade demonizing Saddam before the war, and everyone's initial go to after 9/11 was "Saddam Did It".  Yes, Bush deserves a lot of condemnation for his lack of leadership and poor judgement, but let's look at ourselves.  Anti-War was a bad look in 2002.   Pro War was a bad look in 2006.  John Kerry couldn't even bring himself to condemn the war itself in 2004, he tried to pass himself off as a War Hero who would lead us to victory...("shhhh...shhhh.. Go Away, Jane Fonda, I don't know you.")
> 
> Let's not forget, Lincoln Whitehouse, the only GOP Senator to vote against the War resolution, was voted out in 2006 in the anti-Republican wave, but Joe Leiberman (D-Israel) was sent back despite being the only guy in the Dem Caucus to still take his marching orders from Tel Aviv.
Click to expand...

The end of your post explains the cowardice of those who folded and voted for illegal action. Clinton and Biden were in the forefront of this lack of courage. There is no exonerating these people and all attempts at it are reprehensible. All those in Congress were probably at least as intelligent as I and certainly more educated in law and had the same information as I. Why did I and so many others know it was strategically insane in addition to being immoral and illegal?


----------



## Smokin' OP

JoeB131 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others guilty with Bush. All who voted for it in Congress share the shame. This is one of the greatest indictments of the duopoly. This and other of its crimes get covered over and forgotten. It even offers these criminals as candidates for the highest office. That is a measure, a "metric", that must surely lead to our rejecting this cohort of criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please.  I will be the first to agree that our politicians are out of touch with the people, which is one of the reasons we got Trump as a big Fuck You from the electorate to both parties.
> 
> But Iraq was something that was immensely popular until it wasn't.  Democrats got voted out of office in 2002 for not being enthusiastically behind the war.  Max Cleland was demonized for not supporting Bush enthusiastically enough- a man who lost three limbs in Vietnam.
> 
> Iraq is like almost every other war we've ever fought.  After a while, we get tired of it.  But yeah, let's blame the politicians for giving us what we want when we get bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Smokin' OP said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they shouldn't.
> Congress were LIED to by Bush's "intelligence" agencies, Cheney coordinated most of it and Bush sold it, along with FOX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, so did the rest of the media, initially.  Come on, get real, we spent a decade demonizing Saddam before the war, and everyone's initial go to after 9/11 was "Saddam Did It".  Yes, Bush deserves a lot of condemnation for his lack of leadership and poor judgement, but let's look at ourselves.  Anti-War was a bad look in 2002.   Pro War was a bad look in 2006.  John Kerry couldn't even bring himself to condemn the war itself in 2004, he tried to pass himself off as a War Hero who would lead us to victory...("shhhh...shhhh.. Go Away, Jane Fonda, I don't know you.")
> 
> Let's not forget, Lincoln Whitehouse, the only GOP Senator to vote against the War resolution, was voted out in 2006 in the anti-Republican wave, but Joe Leiberman (D-Israel) was sent back despite being the only guy in the Dem Caucus to still take his marching orders from Tel Aviv.
Click to expand...


Sure even daddy Bush went to war with Iraq, they talked of Saddam gassing his own people and other atrocities committed by him.

Bush and his regime never considered a war with Iraq until 9/11.

That gave him a reason to invade the wrong country.


----------



## JoeB131

there4eyeM said:


> The end of your post explains the cowardice of those who folded and voted for illegal action. Clinton and Biden were in the forefront of this lack of courage. There is no exonerating these people and all attempts at it are reprehensible. All those in Congress were probably at least as intelligent as I and certainly more educated in law and had the same information as I. Why did I and so many others know it was strategically insane in addition to being immoral and illegal?



Mostly because most sensible people realize that Saddam Hussein was a really evil piece of shit and no one felt particularly bad for him because they got him for the one he didn't do.  

I'm angry about the Iraq War because it was executed so badly. A lot of that is on the politicians, a lot of that is on the military leadership.  (Then again, after 11 years in the army, that officers engage in collective stupidity is hardly a surprise.) 

No one was willing to go out on a limb for Saddam, that was the thing.  Kind of like all the lefties who travelled to Iraq to volunteer to be human shields, until the found out Saddam wanted to put them in places we were likely to bomb.  

The Fault Lies not with the stars, but within ourselves.  The politicians gave us exactly what we wanted, revenge. 

That the revenge was on some of the wrong people really didn't matter to Americans who couldn't tell you the difference between a Sunni and a Shi'ite on a bet.


----------



## JoeB131

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure even daddy Bush went to war with Iraq, they talked of Saddam gassing his own people and other atrocities committed by him.
> 
> Bush and his regime never considered a war with Iraq until 9/11.
> 
> That gave him a reason to invade the wrong country.



As long as we are spreading blame around, when Bill Clinton indicted Osama Bin Laden in 1998, he mentioned his links to Iraq four times in the indictment.  This wasn't to demonize Saddam, it was to make Bin Laden look more threatening.  And when Clinton took military action against both Saddam and Bin Laden, Republicans accused him of "Wagging the Dog"  

I go back to my original statement.  As long as the Zionists and Oil Companies are dictating our middle east policies, we'll be over there fighting whoever they consider a threat.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've covered this. *President Trump *was the most accomplished President in US _history_. What makes that even more remarkable is that your sick party was trying to undermine him. Nobody accomplished more in less time than President Trump.
> 
> *Record* *low* unemployment (not a single job "lost")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, until Trump Recession hit, and we lost 65 million jobs.
Click to expand...

Again, there was *no* “Trump Recession”. There was only your side (the Dumbocrats) shutting down the economy across the nation citing your side (communist China) unleashing a virus on the world as the justification.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Except DNA didn't exonerate him.  They couldn't test either his DNA nor the DNA of the Hemmings kids, so they tested relatives of both and found there was a genetic link.


Thank you, Joseph (Stalin). I _always_ appreciate the opportunity to expose you as the liar that you are!


> “Interestingly, the “striking resemblance” charge is still invoked today as “proof” that Jefferson fathered Hemings’ children, but since the recent *DNA testing* unequivocally *proved* that Sally’s son Tom was *not* the son of Thomas Jefferson, Callender’s allegations that Tom bore a “striking resemblance to the president himself” are completely meaningless.”


Facts matter. And the facts trump your lies every time!







Excerpt from The Jefferson Lies (David Barton). This material may be protected by copyright.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The constitution isn't a suicide pact.  Saving the union and ending slavery were more important than a lot of empty ritual.


You’re right...it’s not a “pact” at all. It’s the *law*. It’s the highest law of the land. And only communist thugs advocate for breaking the law.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Those things didn't happen until after he LEFT.
> 
> The Berlin Wall Came down in NOVEMBER 1989, 10 months after Reagan left office.
> 
> The USSR disbanded in December 1991, THREE YEARS after Reagan left office.
> 
> I always wonder why you guys don't give Poppy Bush the credit, but Poppy Bush raised taxes and did things conservatives didn't like.


Of course you “wonder”. You’re confused by subject matter that is beyond you. “Poppy Bush” didn’t have a U.S.S.R. doctrine because they had already been defeated. Since he had no policies for defeating the U.S.S.R. (like Reagan did), he doesn’t receive credit.

Can’t say I’m surprised that a leftist is confused why someone doesn’t get credit for not doing anything


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Again, I realize you're young and weren't around in the 1980's... or you'd know this.


Hate to break it to you junior, but I was around for the entire 1980’s. Oh, and the _1970’s_ as well!


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, they certainly can.  The economy in 1980 wasn't that bad.  Inflation was high, but unemployment was only 7.8%.  Reagan managed to run it up to 11.3%- INTENTIONALLY - as a weapon to fight inflation.  We continued to shed manufacturing jobs under his watch.  He tripled the national debt, wasted hundred of billions on weapon systems that didn't work.


The only thing that “sheds” jobs (_especially_ manufacturing) is *failed* left-wing policies. Notice that all of those jobs went to places that have no unions (artificially inflating labor costs), no minimum wage (artificially inflating labor costs), and no “regulations” (artificially inflating business costs)?

You’re arguing failed left-wing talking points that were debunked 5 decades ago


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Again, there was *no* “Trump Recession”. There was only your side (the Dumbocrats) shutting down the economy across the nation citing your side (communist China) unleashing a virus on the world as the justification.



The economy was going into recession before Trump Plague hit because of his idiotic trade wars. 









						Recession officially started in February, researchers say
					

A record-long economic expansion came to an end before the coronavirus pandemic was declared a national emergency.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				




Even Fox News said so.   Trump screwed up supply chains.  Foreign countries cancelled purchases of American goods in response to his tariffs.



P@triot said:


> The only thing that “sheds” jobs (_especially_ manufacturing) is *failed* left-wing policies. Notice that all of those jobs went to places that have no unions (artificially inflating labor costs), no minimum wage (artificially inflating labor costs), and no “regulations” (artificially inflating business costs)?



That's not true, either.   Germany and Japan are kicking our asses in Manufacturing, and they have stronger unions and worker protections than we do.  (Mostly because the New Dealers set up their governments after WWII and did all the things they couldn't do here.)

Now, if you worked in manufacturing, you'd know that the biggest decline in manufacturing jobs isn't outsourcing, it's automation and process improvement.



P@triot said:


> Hate to break it to you junior, but I was around for the entire 1980’s. Oh, and the _1970’s_ as well!



Nobody believes that... you have the life experience and maturity of a Millennial. Probably one that read Ayn Rand in High School and think that's how the world should work. 







P@triot said:


> Of course you “wonder”. You’re confused by subject matter that is beyond you. “Poppy Bush” didn’t have a U.S.S.R. doctrine because they had already been defeated. Since he had no policies for defeating the U.S.S.R. (like Reagan did), he doesn’t receive credit.
> 
> Can’t say I’m surprised that a leftist is confused why someone doesn’t get credit for not doing anything



Reagan didn't do anything, either.  That was the point. 

The USSR fell for the same reason the British Empire fell. Because deep down, people don't like being ruled by foreigners, even if the foreigners are doing a better job than they would.



P@triot said:


> You’re right...it’s not a “pact” at all. It’s the *law*. It’s the highest law of the land. And only communist thugs advocate for breaking the law.



If we had listened to people like you, the Constitution wouldn't have mattered.  The country would have broken up into several smaller states and would have been quickly dominated by the European Powers.  Thank Goodness Lincoln didn't treat the constitution like a suicide pact.  (The quote "the Constitution isn't a suicide pact" is often wrongly attributed to him.)

So thankfully, Lincoln crushed the South and ended slavery, and we are all better off for it today.


----------



## surada

JoeB131 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of your post explains the cowardice of those who folded and voted for illegal action. Clinton and Biden were in the forefront of this lack of courage. There is no exonerating these people and all attempts at it are reprehensible. All those in Congress were probably at least as intelligent as I and certainly more educated in law and had the same information as I. Why did I and so many others know it was strategically insane in addition to being immoral and illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly because most sensible people realize that Saddam Hussein was a really evil piece of shit and no one felt particularly bad for him because they got him for the one he didn't do.
> 
> I'm angry about the Iraq War because it was executed so badly. A lot of that is on the politicians, a lot of that is on the military leadership.  (Then again, after 11 years in the army, that officers engage in collective stupidity is hardly a surprise.)
> 
> No one was willing to go out on a limb for Saddam, that was the thing.  Kind of like all the lefties who travelled to Iraq to volunteer to be human shields, until the found out Saddam wanted to put them in places we were likely to bomb.
> 
> The Fault Lies not with the stars, but within ourselves.  The politicians gave us exactly what we wanted, revenge.
> 
> That the revenge was on some of the wrong people really didn't matter to Americans who couldn't tell you the difference between a Sunni and a Shi'ite on a bet.
Click to expand...


They hanged Saddam for doing exactly what Churchill did in Iraq in 1920.


----------



## eddiew37

BEHOLD Republicans
*There once was a Republican president*

He spent 4 years being a prick.

2 years in, the Repubs lost control of the House.

4 years in, that Repub president lost reelection.

And then the Repubs lost control of the Senate. 

So this Repub president is a LOSER. 3 strikes and you're out!

But wait! Have the Repubs rid themselves of this loser? Have they relegated this loser to the dustbin of ugly history?

NO! Indeed, they've done the opposite!

Instead, they have created a golden idol with which to worship Him:

Behold!


----------



## JoeB131

eddiew37 said:


> BEHOLD Republicans
> *There once was a Republican president*
> 
> He spent 4 years being a prick.
> 
> 2 years in, the Repubs lost control of the House.
> 
> 4 years in, that Repub president lost reelection.
> 
> And then the Repubs lost control of the Senate.
> 
> So this Repub president is a LOSER. 3 strikes and you're out!
> 
> But wait! Have the Repubs rid themselves of this loser? Have they relegated this loser to the dustbin of ugly history?
> 
> NO! Indeed, they've done the opposite!
> 
> Instead, they have created a golden idol with which to worship Him:
> 
> Behold!



This is what a Cult looks like, people.


----------



## eddiew37

And then there's this


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> If we had listened to people like you, the Constitution wouldn't have mattered.  The country would have broken up into several smaller states and would have been quickly dominated by the European Powers.


That is astoundingly ignorant, even by your normal standards. It was because of "people like me" that the constitution even exists.

No matter how hard you try comrade Joseph (Stalin), you will never be able to justify violating the law.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> This is what a Cult looks like, people.


I always love it when a Freudian Slip causes a moment of accidental honesty by Joseph (Stalin). Notice he didn't say "_that_" is what a cult looks like? He said "this" is what a cult looks like.

Yes Joe, we know. Everything you stand for and believe is the fascist Nazi cult ideology. Big government controlling everything and everyone, no matter the consequences.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> That's not true, either.   Germany and Japan are kicking our asses in Manufacturing...


Oh Joseph (Stalin), you try so hard. You really do. But here's the thing snowflake - neither Germany nor Japan received a _single_ one of our lost jobs (during the Reagan administration or any other administration).

The jobs went to China, Mexico, Cambodia, etc. All places with no government regulations, no minimum wage, and no unions.  #YouTried


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The USSR fell for the same reason the British Empire fell. Because deep down, people don't like being ruled by foreigners, even if the foreigners are doing a better job than they would.


Bwahahaha! What "foreigners" was the U.S.S.R. "ruling"? Those were all Russians.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> View attachment 462196


There is nothing funnier than fascists trying to convince the world that big government controlling everything and everyone is "normal" and anyone not embracing that is "weird". 

Joseph Goebbels would be so proud of you, Joseph (Stalin). Interesting how that name appears over and over with the bat-shit crazy who harbor deep desire for power.

I guess when one leads what they believe to be an insignificant life, they look for ways to make themselves feel better. Trust me Joey, pick up the Bible. You won't feel so miserable if you just put down your ego and pick up the Bible.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the top five.
> 
> 1) Abe Lincoln
> 2) Franklin Roosevelt
> 3) *Teddy Roosevelt*
> 4) Geo. Washington
> 5) Dwight Eisenhower


Your boy has a message for you, Joseph (Stalin)


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Oh Joseph (Stalin), you try so hard. You really do. But here's the thing snowflake - neither Germany nor Japan received a _single_ one of our lost jobs (during the Reagan administration or any other administration).



This is why we know you are about 25.   During the 1970's, we lost most of our electronics manufacturing to Japan.   Germany and Japan overtook us with practical Toyotas and Volkswagens when Detroit was making huge gas guzzlers no one wanted.  




P@triot said:


> Your boy has a message for you, Joseph (Stalin)



Whoops, another fake quote. 









						Fact check: False Theodore Roosevelt quote about liberals and conservatives
					

Posts circulated on social media attribute a quote on liberals and conservatives to the 26th President of the United States, Theodore Roosevelt. The quote, however, is falsely attributed to him.




					www.reuters.com
				




Teddy wasn't a conservative.  He was a progressive.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> I guess when one leads what they believe to be an insignificant life, they look for ways to make themselves feel better. Trust me Joey, pick up the Bible. You won't feel so miserable if you just put down your ego and pick up the Bible.



I love the Bible, Poodle... it's the best bit of comedy ever written. 

Like the story when a Bald Prophet sends bears to kill 42 children because they made fun of him.  HILARIOUS. 



P@triot said:


> There is nothing funnier than fascists trying to convince the world that big government controlling everything and everyone is "normal" and anyone not embracing that is "weird".



Actually, nobody want to live in the anarchy Libertarians pretend to want.  

They want a government that protects the rich.  We want a government that protects the rest of us.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha! What "foreigners" was the U.S.S.R. "ruling"? Those were all Russians.



Wow... you are ignorant. 

The USSR was made up of Russians.   And Ukrainians, Belarusians, Chechens, Latvians, Estonians, Lithuanians, Kazaks, Uzbeks, Turkmen, Armenians, Moldavans, Georgians, etc.. who weren't too keen on being ruled by Russians after a certain point. 

Just like Kenyans, Indians, Pakistanis, Egyptians, Nigerians, Malaysians got tired of being ruled by Brits.  

Reagan didn't bring down either empire.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> This is why we know you are about 25.   During the 1970's, we lost most of our electronics manufacturing to Japan.   Germany and Japan overtook us with practical Toyotas and Volkswagens when Detroit was making huge gas guzzlers no one wanted.


Bwahahaha! That right there is why we know you are a low IQ voter.

Ronald Reagan wasn't President of the United States in the 1970's (Jimmy Carter was though!)
We didn't lose a single job to Japan. Losing _market_ _share_ is not the same as losing jobs. Actual jobs went to Mexico, China, Cambodia, etc. Nations without minimum wage, regulations, or unions.
Joseph...buddy...leave these "complex" conversations to others, ok? You're more of a beer, cigarette, and reality tv kind of IQ.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Teddy wasn't a conservative.  He was a progressive.


Teddy was a *Republican*, buddy. 

Just like Abraham Lincoln. Just like all the great Presidents (Ronald Reagan, Donald Trump, etc.). The Dumbocrats give us garbage like Clinton, Obama, and Biden.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, nobody want to live in the anarchy Libertarians pretend to want.


Actually, libertarians don't want "anarchy". But hey, you never did let a little thing like the facts get in the way of some good propaganda, uh?


JoeB131 said:


> They want a government that protects the rich.


Lot of wealthy libertarians running around, are there? Guys like Bill Gates, Tom Steyer, and Michael Bloomberg? Oh wait...that's right. Not a one of them "libertarian". 


JoeB131 said:


> We want a government that protects the rest of us.


Yawn. Another lie by Joseph (Stalin). You don't want government to "protect" you from anything because you're not in danger from anything. You want government to steal and control for you.


----------



## initforme

When a janitor runs I will automatically support them.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha! That right there is why we know you are a low IQ voter.
> 
> Ronald Reagan wasn't President of the United States in the 1970's (Jimmy Carter was though!)



You claimed that the Germans and Japanese didn't take our jobs. you didn't specify "They didn't take our jobs in the 80's (even though they continued to do exactly that.) 



P@triot said:


> We didn't lose a single job to Japan. Losing _market_ _share_ is not the same as losing jobs. Actual jobs went to Mexico, China, Cambodia, etc. Nations without minimum wage, regulations, or unions.



Actually, losing market share IS losing jobs... that's the point you don't seem to get.   So what happened was American companies moved those jobs, and you praise them all the way.   



P@triot said:


> Actually, libertarians don't want "anarchy". But hey, you never did let a little thing like the facts get in the way of some good propaganda, uh?



Of course, you don't want anarchy.  What you don't want is the government protecting consumers and workers over businesses and investors.  



P@triot said:


> Yawn. Another lie by Joseph (Stalin). You don't want government to "protect" you from anything because you're not in danger from anything. You want government to steal and control for you.



Okay, if you need to beleive that.  Frankly, all my interactions with government have been positive.  I went to a public university and got my initial job training through the US Army.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Teddy was a *Republican*, buddy.



Uh, Buddy, I hate to break this to you, but the GOP stopped being the Party of Lincoln when Tricky Dick employed the Southern Strategy.  

After that, they became the "Goons of Plutocracy" when they figured out you can get stupid white people to vote against their own economic interests by playing on their racial, religious and sexual fears.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The USSR was made up of Russians.   And Ukrainians, Belarusians, Chechens, Latvians, Estonians, Lithuanians, Kazaks, Uzbeks, Turkmen, Armenians, Moldavans, Georgians, etc.. who weren't too keen on being ruled by Russians after a certain point.


That's literally as idiotic as saying "Californians, Texans, Floridians, etc. weren't too keen on being ruled by Americans after a certain point".


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, Buddy, I hate to break this to you, but the GOP stopped being the Party of Lincoln when Tricky Dick employed the Southern Strategy.


So what you're saying is that Democrats are so dumb, if a Republican candidate employs a "strategy" to get them to vote for Republicans, they do it?


----------



## eddiew37

Send in the clowns
Clown People At Conference.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> You claimed that the Germans and Japanese didn't take our jobs. you didn't specify "They didn't take our jobs in the 80's (even though they continued to do exactly that.)


You specifically stated Ronald Reagan and the 1980's. Don't try moving the goalposts because you've been defeated (yet _again_).


JoeB131 said:


> Actually, losing market share IS losing jobs...


No son, it's not. If it's reported tomorrow morning that Apple gained a 1% market share in the phone market, Google will not layoff 1% of their Android workforce. 

Once again, after being thoroughly defeated, you're trying to move the goalposts. The actual manufacturing jobs we lost, went to nations without regulations, minimum wages, or unions. Apple has exploded the past two decades (hitting record market valuation - completely dominating the electronics market of Japan), but they are manufacturing in China because failed and ignorant left-wing policies make it too impractical to manufacture here in the U.S.

Your entire problem in life, Joseph, is that your ego is larger than your IQ. That's a serious issue. You need to correct that. Find some humility and find some education.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> I love the Bible, Poodle... it's the best bit of comedy ever written.
> 
> Like the story when a Bald Prophet sends bears to kill 42 children because they made fun of him.  HILARIOUS.


People who have never read the Bible should refrain from commenting on it. Just say'n.

How could TWO bears kill 42 children if they all took off running? At best, there might be 2 to 5 children dead
God doesn't control people. We have free will. Trying to blame God for the actions of Elisha is like trying to blame George W. Bush for Obama's failures. Oh wait, you did that too.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, if you need to beleive that.  Frankly, all my interactions with government have been positive.  I went to a public university and got my initial job training through the US Army.


Yeah...McDonald's is a great threat to you very existence, while the government is your "savior" despite sending people into Vietnam based on the Gulf of Tonkin false flag. Oh, and don't forget MK Ultra, the Tuskegee Experiments, etc.

But yeah, Apple sure is a major threat to your existence.


----------



## conserveguy877

This speech today is going continue to show how much President Trump will overshadow the Corrupt Joe.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> That's literally as idiotic as saying "Californians, Texans, Floridians, etc. weren't too keen on being ruled by Americans after a certain point".



Um... NO. 

Those other peoples didn't speak Russian. They spoke their own languages, had their own cultures and their own histories.  A lot of them had only become part of "Russia" in the last century before the USSR fell. 

Are you really this poorly informed about the rest of the world?  



P@triot said:


> So what you're saying is that Democrats are so dumb, if a Republican candidate employs a "strategy" to get them to vote for Republicans, they do it?



Um. No. Here's what happened. 

1964 Democrats - "I'm afraid we are supporting an end to Jim Crow and racism." 

Southern INbreds - "Well, we dun quitting the Republican Party.

1968 Republicans - "Welcome, Inbreds!!!!"


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yeah...McDonald's is a great threat to you very existence, while the government is your "savior" despite sending people into Vietnam based on the Gulf of Tonkin false flag. Oh, and don't forget MK Ultra, the Tuskegee Experiments, etc.



Wow, you have to go back 60 years to find something Really Bad government did?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> A lot of them had only become part of "Russia" in the last century before the USSR fell.


Yeah...just a _century_. That’s all. Several generations of growing up as part of the U.S.S.R.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> 1964 Democrats - "I'm afraid we are supporting an end to Jim Crow and racism."
> 
> Southern INbreds - "Well, we dun quitting the Republican Party.
> 
> 1968 Republicans - "Welcome, Inbreds!!!!"


So what you’re saying is is the Republican Party is an inclusive party that welcomes everyone so long as they believe in the US Constitution? Got it.

There is, however, one small problem with your “all of the racists left the Dumbocrat Party and ran to the GOP” propaganda. You still have to explain what made all of the small government conservatives go running to the failed and ignorant big-government Dumbocrats.

See, if you’re bullshit propaganda were even remotely true, the GOP would have had like 75% of the population and would have had total government control across the US (when in fact that was an era where the Dumbocrats had total control). Oops.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, you have to go back 60 years to find something Really Bad government did?


Well Joseph, the way it works is that government covers up their “really bad” stuff. They mask it behind “national security”.

So as we speak, the US federal government is engaging in unimaginable human atrocities (especially now that a Democrat sits in the White House again) but we won’t find out about it for decades.


----------



## rac123

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> 
> I have withdrawn from partisan politics. I am a constitutionalist who believes that the Constitution and the Bill of Rights must be central and the parties must be peripheral. What’s most important for me is what you just mentioned haphazardly, we are over 30. Civics has not been taught in the American public school system since 1970. And that means everyone in Congress never studied the constitution and the bill of rights as you and I might have. - Richard Dreyfuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless
Click to expand...

I see trumpians only love Hollywood types who make unprovable statements that weakly seems to imply the constitutional ignorance of the electorate of which trumpians are part of. Dreyfus knows nothing about me or I dare say most of the 330,000,000 other Americans .Yet his rant that couldn’t possibly be based of any factual information is offered as special source of astonishment to the perpetually perplexed Tucker Carlson.


----------



## Rigby5

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed that the Germans and Japanese didn't take our jobs. you didn't specify "They didn't take our jobs in the 80's (even though they continued to do exactly that.)
> 
> 
> 
> You specifically stated Ronald Reagan and the 1980's. Don't try moving the goalposts because you've been defeated (yet _again_).
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, losing market share IS losing jobs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No son, it's not. If it's reported tomorrow morning that Apple gained a 1% market share in the phone market, Google will not layoff 1% of their Android workforce.
> 
> Once again, after being thoroughly defeated, you're trying to move the goalposts. The actual manufacturing jobs we lost, went to nations without regulations, minimum wages, or unions. Apple has exploded the past two decades (hitting record market valuation - completely dominating the electronics market of Japan), but they are manufacturing in China because failed and ignorant left-wing policies make it too impractical to manufacture here in the U.S.
> 
> Your entire problem in life, Joseph, is that your ego is larger than your IQ. That's a serious issue. You need to correct that. Find some humility and find some education.
Click to expand...


You said, |
"they are manufacturing in China because failed and ignorant left-wing policies make it too impractical to manufacture here in the U.S."  And that is not really true.
Labor is less than half the overhead cost, and due to shipping costs, very little is saved by manufacturing in China.
The failure is that goods produced by non-union or forced labor in China should be heavily tariffed.
That is what tariffs are for.
The problem is politicians now are getting paid off to not implement the protective tariffs we need and deserve.


----------



## Rigby5

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...McDonald's is a great threat to you very existence, while the government is your "savior" despite sending people into Vietnam based on the Gulf of Tonkin false flag. Oh, and don't forget MK Ultra, the Tuskegee Experiments, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you have to go back 60 years to find something Really Bad government did?
Click to expand...


All governments always are doing some bad things, like invading Iraq on lies, illegally trying to topple Assad, ending the democracy in Egypt, murdering Qaddafi, the war on drugs, 3 strikes, over a million incarcerated, millions of Blacks not allowed to vote,


----------



## TW2020

I am incredibly lucky to be here to witness the greatest president we ever had


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yeah...just a _century_. That’s all. Several generations of growing up as part of the U.S.S.R.



Um. So what.  Several generations of Indians, Kenyans, etc. grew up as part of the British Empire.  

So if you are going to credit Reagan for the USSR falling apart, who do you credit for the British empire falling apart?  



P@triot said:


> Well Joseph, the way it works is that government covers up their “really bad” stuff. They mask it behind “national security”.
> 
> So as we speak, the US federal government is engaging in unimaginable human atrocities (especially now that a Democrat sits in the White House again) but we won’t find out about it for decades.



Yeah, because the government is so good at covering up "atrocities".  Come on, get real.  No one wants to live in your Libertarian Anarchy of letting the rich run roughshod over the rest of us.  

Why do you hate your country, and call yourself a "Patriot"?  



P@triot said:


> So what you’re saying is is the Republican Party is an inclusive party that welcomes everyone so long as they believe in the US Constitution? Got it.



Nope, and I'm sorry simple English comprehension eludes you, Poodle. 



P@triot said:


> There is, however, one small problem with your “all of the racists left the Dumbocrat Party and ran to the GOP” propaganda. You still have to explain what made all of the small government conservatives go running to the failed and ignorant big-government Dumbocrats.



They didn't.   When you put "Small Government Conservatism" on the ballot, it was Barry Goldwater losing states like Utah and Montana.   In fact, the ONLY reason why Barry carried any states at all promoting "Small Government Conservatism was beause he opposed the Civil Rights Act and carried five Inbred States in the south. 

Then Nixon figured that the way to get dumb white people to vote against their own economic interests was to play on their racial, religious and sexual fears.  Better vote for me, or some Black Panthers are going to come in and murder your whole family.  Or maybe some dirty drug-crazed hippies.  They've been playing variations on that game every since.  Hate on the "Other".  Reagan's welfare queens, Bush's talking about gay marriage, Trump screaming about Mexicans "rapists and murderers". 

Then they pass a bunch of laws to let the rich fuck working people, and they scratch their big monkey cranium wondering why they are working at Starbucks instead of a good factory job.  



P@triot said:


> See, if you’re bullshit propaganda were even remotely true, the GOP would have had like 75% of the population and would have had total government control across the US (when in fact that was an era where the Dumbocrats had total control). Oops.



Bullshit.  Most Americans don't want "small government".  It's why government never shrinks when Republicans are in charge.  People hate "Welfare" (Payments to poor people so they can survive) but they are fine with "entitlements" (Payments to middle class people so they can get by.) They hate pork barrel projects in other states, but they love it when their congressman "Brings home the bacon" for projects in their district. 

In many, many ways, you guys have made this problem worse.  By cutting taxes while continuing to spend like sailors in a whorehouse, the Republicans have made big government MORE attractive.  Look at all this cool stuff we get without having to pay for it.


----------



## eddiew37

Patriot  How many lies can you stand ? We're past 1000 now 
Of course he LIED...that's what Trumps do!


----------



## eddiew37

*She's right*

Mary Trump thinks ex-president will pretend to run again because it's the best money maker he's ever had


----------



## Faun

eddiew37 said:


> *She's right*
> 
> Mary Trump thinks ex-president will pretend to run again because it's the best money maker he's ever had


He's already asking for money. And the cult45 members are so fucked in the head, they'll hand over hard earned cash to a billionaire to make him wealthier.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> So if you are going to credit Reagan for the USSR falling apart, who do you credit for the British empire falling apart?


Obviously the United States deserves _some_ credit on that. But unlike the Cold War, I’m not educated enough on the 18th Century “British Empire” to state.

Besides that, it’s completely irrelevant to our current conversation (though I can’t say I blame for you for wanting to change it).


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Obviously the United States deserves _some_ credit on that. But unlike the Cold War, I’m not educated enough on the 18th Century “British Empire” to state.



You're not educated on either, really... but that's fine, buddy.  



P@triot said:


> Besides that, it’s completely irrelevant to our current conversation (though I can’t say I blame for you for wanting to change it).



Well, no, actually, it is relevant to what comprises presidential greatness.  

FDR and Lincoln are great because they were confronted with crisis and took positive actions to deal with it. 

Reagan is a guy who followed a questionable policy, and something unrelated happened years later, that his cult gave him credit for. 

Trump is a guy who had kind of three years of playing America on Easy Mode, then when he had a crisis, he failed miserably.  That kind of puts him down there with Herbert Hoover and James Buchanan.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will never see a better president...








						Mexican officials admit Trump's immigration policies helped curb the overwhelming surge of migrants
					

Dismantling Trump's immigration policies have created a border crisis




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*. The 21st century will never see a better president...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican officials admit Trump's immigration policies helped curb the overwhelming surge of migrants
> 
> 
> Dismantling Trump's immigration policies have created a border crisis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



Yawn....  The Blaze.   "Crazy Mormon News".   Yes, run by a Crazy Mormon who was so crazy, Fox News had to fire him.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Yawn....  The Blaze.   "Crazy Mormon News".   Yes, run by a Crazy Mormon who was so crazy, Fox News had to fire him.


I understand. The facts are inconvenient to your false narrative, so you have to attack the messenger and the faith of the messenger. Typical of the dirt-bag left.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> I understand. The facts are inconvenient to your false narrative, so you have to attack the messenger and the faith of the messenger. Typical of the dirt-bag left.



Um, yeah, when you get fired by Fox News for being so crazy that companies didn't want their products associated with your show, that kind of undermines your credibility.


----------



## eddiew37

And now Biden and his cabinet  are in conference  deciding how we will punish Putin   Hear that traitors?? Punish putin NOT KISS HIS ASS like the moron trump did


----------



## lennypartiv

eddiew37 said:


> And now Biden and his cabinet  are in conference  deciding how we will punish Putin   Hear that traitors?? Punish putin NOT KISS HIS ASS like the moron trump did


More proof liberals are not foreign policy experts.


----------



## Mac1958

Trump was SUCH a great President that a majority of the country couldn't understand his greatness.


----------



## dblack

Mac1958 said:


> Trump was SUCH a great President that a majority of the country couldn't understand his greatness.



The burden of being a misunderstood (stable) genius.


----------



## lennypartiv

Mac1958 said:


> Trump was SUCH a great President that a majority of the country couldn't understand his greatness.


It showed that using voting machines designed by Hugo Chavez was not a good idea.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was SUCH a great President that a majority of the country couldn't understand his greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> It showed that using voting machines designed by Hugo Chavez was not a good idea.
Click to expand...

What machines were designed by Hugo Chavez?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, when you get fired by Fox News for being so crazy that companies didn't want their products associated with your show, that kind of undermines your credibility.


Uh...Glenn Beck *wasn't* “fired” from _anything_, snowflake. Your need to lie every time you post says a lot.

I watched every one of his shows. He talked about leaving for weeks and weeks and had the date of his last how set long before that day. Fired people don’t have that, snowflake. Fired people are suddenly gone with no prior knowledge.


----------



## P@triot

eddiew37 said:


> And now Biden and his cabinet  are in conference  deciding how we will punish Putin   Hear that traitors?? Punish putin NOT KISS HIS ASS like the moron trump did


Dumbocrats: “Donald Trump is a war-hawk who will start WWIII”

Also Dumbocrats after Trump created *world peace*: “President Trump is a pussy who kisses the ass of Putin and Kim Jong Un”


----------



## P@triot

eddiew37 said:


> And now Biden and his cabinet are in conference deciding how we will punish Putin   Hear that traitors?? Punish putin NOT KISS HIS ASS like the moron trump did



Come talk to me when Biden _actually_ “punishes” Putin (who is laughing at him like all of us are laughing at you)
Did you see how Xi Jinping has kept little obedient and subservient Biden on a leash? 









						State Department Backs Off US Boycotting Beijing Winter Olympics as China Threatens "Robust Response"
					

China has once again beat the US into submission. The State Department backed off of talks of the US boycotting the Beijing Winter Olympics as China threatened a “robust” response. State Department spokesman Ned Price on Tuesday said a boycott is something that the US wishes to discuss with our...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## dudmuck

P@triot said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now Biden and his cabinet  are in conference  deciding how we will punish Putin   Hear that traitors?? Punish putin NOT KISS HIS ASS like the moron trump did
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbocrats: “Donald Trump is a war-hawk who will start WWIII”
> 
> Also Dumbocrats after Trump created *world peace*: “President Trump is a pussy who kisses the ass of Putin and Kim Jong Un”
Click to expand...

Trump wanted to start war with Iran.


----------



## P@triot

dudmuck said:


> Trump wanted to start war with Iran.


No he didn't. Because if "wanted to", he would have. Would you like to try again?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Uh...Glenn Beck *wasn't* “fired” from _anything_, snowflake. Your need to lie every time you post says a lot.
> 
> I watched every one of his shows. He talked about leaving for weeks and weeks and had the date of his last how set long before that day. Fired people don’t have that, snowflake. Fired people are suddenly gone with no prior knowledge.



He was forced to leave because all the sponsors said they would pull their commercials from not only his show, but Fox in general if he wasn't taken off the air.  

Like someone would give up a lucrative TV show to go run a website....  Even a Mormon wouldn't think that was smart, and they're idiots.


----------



## citygator

Lol. This thread did not age well. Trump will be in the bottom 5, maybe bottom 3 of all time.


----------



## Mac1958

citygator said:


> Lol. This thread did not age well. Trump will be in the bottom 5, maybe bottom 3 of all time.


The sheep still think it's true, though.  Despite, well, everything.

He is the brash and brilliant emperor who was viciously stabbed in the back by the Evil Deep State and brought down by the Dirty Swamp Communists.

It's a fantasy world.  Most of them will probably believe this for the rest of their lives.


----------



## JoeB131

citygator said:


> Lol. This thread did not age well. Trump will be in the bottom 5, maybe bottom 3 of all time.



True enough. 

Only one of three presidents to be impeached. 
Only one of five presidents to lose the popular vote. 
Only one of nine presidents to get voted out of office.  
First president since Hoover to post a net job loss. 
500,000 dead from Trump Plague, the second deadliest event in US history
65 million jobs lost 
Riots across the country


----------



## eddiew37

lennypartiv said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now Biden and his cabinet  are in conference  deciding how we will punish Putin   Hear that traitors?? Punish putin NOT KISS HIS ASS like the moron trump did
> 
> 
> 
> More proof liberals are not foreign policy experts.
Click to expand...

I am   It's easy ,just do the opposite of what the lying cowards in the Republican congress  want


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> 500,000 dead from Trump Plague, the second deadliest event in US history


----------



## lennypartiv

JoeB131 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. This thread did not age well. Trump will be in the bottom 5, maybe bottom 3 of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one of three presidents to be impeached.
Click to expand...

He was exonerated both times.


----------



## JoeB131

lennypartiv said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. This thread did not age well. Trump will be in the bottom 5, maybe bottom 3 of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one of three presidents to be impeached.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was exonerated both times.
Click to expand...


So where Clinton and Johnson, but the fact that they were impeached at all says a lot.  

The first time, the Republicans said, "Well, he won't do it again." 

The second time is, "Well, he already left."


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was SUCH a great President that a majority of the country couldn't understand his greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> It showed that using voting machines designed by Hugo Chavez was not a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What machines were designed by Hugo Chavez?
Click to expand...

_<crickets>_

... my shocked face -->


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was exonerated both times.
> 
> 
> 
> So where Clinton and Johnson, but the fact that they were impeached at all says a lot.
Click to expand...

The difference being, Clinton actually did something that warranted impeachment (he committed perjury - a felony). *President Trump* didn’t violate a _single_ law. Thanks for playing.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The difference being, Clinton actually did something that warranted impeachment (he committed perjury - a felony). *President Trump* didn’t violate a _single_ law. Thanks for playing.



Trump incited a riot, which is a felony. 









						18 U.S. Code § 2102 -  Definitions
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				




People died. Nobody died because Clinton got a blow job.


----------



## eddiew37

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference being, Clinton actually did something that warranted impeachment (he committed perjury - a felony). *President Trump* didn’t violate a _single_ law. Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump incited a riot, which is a felony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2102 -  Definitions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People died. Nobody died because Clinton got a blow job.
Click to expand...

More proof trump was FOS
*Idustries Trump vowed to help, and didn't, ended up getting their help from Biden*
Stock Market: Trump's Favored Industries Boosted By Biden's Actions

Apr 18, 2021,09:03pm EDT|232 views
*Stock Market: Trump's Favored Industries Boosted By Biden's Actions*



John S. Tobey
Contributor
Markets
Follow

Worker during pour in steelworks, one of Trump's favored industries
 GETTY
Who would have thought it? That the industries former President Trump said needed his help – coal, steel, aluminum and petroleum - would finally receive it from President Biden.
It's an ironic reversal of fortunes. Trump's policies designed to aid those industries (high tariffs, reduced regulations and weakened or abandoned trade agreements) backfired. The proof is in each industry's stock performance between the 2016 and 2020 election days.





Trump's favored industries stocks experienced terrible performance from 2016-2020
JOHN TOBEY (STOCKCHARTS.COM)
Enter President Biden, an apt leader in the time of ESG (environmental, social and governance) investing, and up go those Trump-favored companies.




Trump's favored industries stocks outperform significantly following 2020 election
 JOHN TOBEY (STOCKCHARTS.COM)
PROMOTED

*Unintended consequences undermined intentions*
After a burst of enthusiasm from Trump's surprise win peaked with the tax bill optimism, reality set in as Wall Street viewed Trump's actions as ineffective or harmful. As time passed and hopes diminished, even industry leaders turned skeptical.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Trump incited a riot, which is a felony.


Except that he did *no* such thing. And no matter how many times you lie about it, history has his entire speech firmly recorded on video.

You _still_ haven’t figured out that the Nazi propaganda you so deeply love doesn’t work in the 21st century thanks to the internet and technology


----------



## dblack

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump incited a riot, which is a felony.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he did *no* such thing. And no matter how many times you lie about it, history has his entire speech firmly recorded on video.
> 
> You _still_ haven’t figured out that the Nazi propaganda you so deeply love doesn’t work in the 21st century thanks to the internet and technology
Click to expand...


And if a BLM leader had given a similar speech, and the audience subsequently stormed the Capitol Building, is there any doubt they'd be brought up on charges?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> People died.


Really? Like who? Certainly not Office Brian Sicknick. Despite the best propaganda efforts by you fascists, once again facts/truth/science prevails!








						The Media Lied Repeatedly About Officer Brian Sicknick's Death. And They Just Got Caught.
					

Just as with the Russia Bounty debacle, they will never acknowledge what they did. Their audience wants to be lied to for partisan gain and emotional pleasure.




					greenwald.substack.com
				





JoeB131 said:


> Nobody died because Clinton got a blow job.


Nope. But the truth “died” when a leftist swore to tell the truth before a Grand Jury. More evidence that all the left does is *lie*. No wonder you’re such a big fan of Dumbocrats.


----------



## P@triot

eddiew37 said:


> More proof trump was FOS


More “proof” - an _opinion_ piece by a leftist imbecile 

Facts matter, snowflake:

Record low unemployment
Record highs in the market
Lower taxes
Increased wages (highest among low-wage workers)
US became #1 in the world in oil production
Secured the borders
Defeated ISIS
Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US
Restored constitutional government
Long history of hiring African-Americans
Funded HBC’s (Historically Black Colleges)
Record low unemployment for African-Americans
Signed prison reform for African-Americans
Pardoned African-Americans
Violent crime fell _every_ year he’s was in office


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Except that he did *no* such thing. And no matter how many times you lie about it, history has his entire speech firmly recorded on video.
> 
> You _still_ haven’t figured out that the Nazi propaganda you so deeply love doesn’t work in the 21st century thanks to the internet and technology



Uh, guy, most of his Republican caucus knew he started a riot, they were just too terrified of the slackjaws who support him 

Trump incited a riot.  He'll be indicted for it, after they are done with all the rioters and they all break bad on him.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Nope. But the truth “died” when a leftist swore to tell the truth before a Grand Jury. More evidence that all the left does is *lie*. No wonder you’re such a big fan of Dumbocrats.



Hey Clinton said he didn't have sex with her. 
He got a blow job. 
Some men don't consider a blow job to actually be sex.  It's more like the new third base.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof trump was FOS
> 
> 
> 
> More “proof” - an _opinion_ piece by a leftist imbecile
> 
> Facts matter, snowflake:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Lower taxes
> Increased wages (highest among low-wage workers)
> US became #1 in the world in oil production
> Secured the borders
> Defeated ISIS
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US
> Restored constitutional government
> Long history of hiring African-Americans
> Funded HBC’s (Historically Black Colleges)
> Record low unemployment for African-Americans
> Signed prison reform for African-Americans
> Pardoned African-Americans
> Violent crime fell _every_ year he’s was in office
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You left out...

1.2% GDP
MINUS 3 million jobs.
Only president without a year of GDP over 3%
Only president to have 81 million vote against him.


----------



## P@triot

And this all started thanks to *President Trump*.








						Abraham Accords Are Yielding Concrete Forward Steps, More Can Follow
					

For the first time ever, Israel’s president visited the UAE, a result of the 2020 U.S.-negotiated Abraham Accords.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> And this all started thanks to *President Trump*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Accords Are Yielding Concrete Forward Steps, More Can Follow
> 
> 
> For the first time ever, Israel’s president visited the UAE, a result of the 2020 U.S.-negotiated Abraham Accords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


My uncle was the common market lawyer for oil with them and they are not a threat to Israel. All of these countries from Trump treaties have nothing to do with Israel but are just selling tons of oil to us....


----------



## beautress

*   50,000 for Trump's Conroe, TX rally!   *



​


----------



## beautress

JoeB131 said:


> Trump incited a riot, which is a felony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2102 -  Definitions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People died. Nobody died because Clinton got a blow job.


Calumny can be a felony too, And one of these days, Some deep staters are going to be punished for their deep state lying about President Trump. Good night.


----------



## Kondor3

beautress said:


> *   50,000 for Trump's Conroe, TX rally!   *
> View attachment 599116
> ​


How cool is that?

50,000 sheeple willing to believe the Big Lie that an Orange-colored Piece-of-$hit Con-Man shoves down their throats, pretending to care about them.

50,000 sheeple, blissfully herding their way down the chutes to slaughter... to the abandonment of the Rule of Law and belief in Goebbels-like Big Lies.

50,000 Neanderthals lacking critical thinking skills and suspending belief in Reality in order to make them feel good about their Orange Baboon-God.

It would be damned funny stuff if it wasn't so dangerous and tragic.


----------



## Kondor3

P@triot said:


> More “proof” - an _opinion_ piece by a leftist imbecile
> 
> Facts matter, snowflake:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Lower taxes
> Increased wages (highest among low-wage workers)
> US became #1 in the world in oil production
> Secured the borders
> Defeated ISIS
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US
> Restored constitutional government
> Long history of hiring African-Americans
> Funded HBC’s (Historically Black Colleges)
> Record low unemployment for African-Americans
> Signed prison reform for African-Americans
> Pardoned African-Americans
> Violent crime fell _every_ year he’s was in office


Trouble is, your Orange Baboon-God threw is all away on January 6, 2021... the traitorous phukk...


----------



## Mac1958

Kondor3 said:


> How cool is that?
> 
> 50,000 sheeple willing to believe the Big Lie that an Orange-colored Piece-of-$hit Con-Man shoves down their throats, pretending to care about them.
> 
> 50,000 sheeple, blissfully herding their way down the chutes to slaughter... to the abandonment of the Rule of Law and belief in Goebbels-like Big Lies.
> 
> 50,000 Neanderthals lacking critical thinking skills and suspending belief in Reality in order to make them feel good about their Orange Baboon-God.
> 
> It would be damned funny stuff if it wasn't so dangerous and tragic.


We may not want to admit this, but this is not a small portion of the country.

These last six years have really been an eye-opener about us.  This is the reality.


----------



## surada

Kondor3 said:


> How cool is that?
> 
> 50,000 sheeple willing to believe the Big Lie that an Orange-colored Piece-of-$hit Con-Man shoves down their throats, pretending to care about them.
> 
> 50,000 sheeple, blissfully herding their way down the chutes to slaughter... to the abandonment of the Rule of Law and belief in Goebbels-like Big Lies.
> 
> 50,000 Neanderthals lacking critical thinking skills and suspending belief in Reality in order to make them feel good about their Orange Baboon-God.
> 
> It would be damned funny stuff if it wasn't so dangerous and tragic.


Trump's trade war was a complete flop. Remember how he said trade wars were easy to win.


----------



## Kondor3

Mac1958 said:


> We may not want to admit this, but this is not a small portion of the country.
> 
> These last six years have really been an eye-opener about us.  This is the reality.


Oh, it's a decent-sized chunk of the country, no doubt, but there are some modest signs of Sanity returning, when folks like Pence and McConnell come out with final, definitive public bitch-slaps at The Orange Turd... that should have happened on January 7, 2021... but better late than never...


----------



## Smokin' OP

Kondor3 said:


> Trouble is, your Orange Baboon-God threw is all away on January 6, 2021... the traitorous phukk...


Everything the moron touches, turns to shit, look at his idiot cult.
I guess Trump *IS* a" genius"..........................compared to them


----------



## Faun

Mac1958 said:


> We may not want to admit this, but this is not a small portion of the country.
> 
> These last six years have really been an eye-opener about us.  This is the reality.


Something about rightwing mentality draws them to celebrity presidents. They become utterly enthralled with them. Zombified almost. The 2 most popular presidents among them are Reagan and Trump, 2 former TV personalities.


----------



## two_iron

Kondor3 said:


> How cool is that?
> 
> 50,000 sheeple willing to believe the Big Lie that an Orange-colored Piece-of-$hit Con-Man shoves down their throats, pretending to care about them.
> 
> 50,000 sheeple, blissfully herding their way down the chutes to slaughter... to the abandonment of the Rule of Law and belief in Goebbels-like Big Lies.
> 
> 50,000 Neanderthals lacking critical thinking skills and suspending belief in Reality in order to make them feel good about their Orange Baboon-God.
> 
> It would be damned funny stuff if it wasn't so dangerous and tragic.


81 million soulless fucks that rape the children who dodged the coathanger and eat the corn out of their stuttering fuck's steamers. Let's not pretend it didn't shit its pants at the Vatican... aka the global headquarters for pedophilia...

I say 81 million, but we all know it more like 30 million..... carry on, parasitic shit clown.


----------



## Faun

two_iron said:


> 81 million soulless fucks that rape the children who dodged the coathanger and eat the corn out of their stuttering fuck's steamers. Let's not pretend it didn't shit its pants at the Vatican... aka the global headquarters for pedophilia...
> 
> I say 81 million, but we all know it more like 30 million..... carry on, parasitic shit clown.


----------



## BrokeLoser

Kondor3 said:


> 50,000 sheeple willing to believe the Big Lie that an Orange-colored Piece-of-$hit Con-Man shoves down their throats, pretending to care about them.


What’s your take on all the video evidence, the hundreds of eyewitness who gave testimony under oath and the circumvention of state legislatures to revise voting guidelines in the 11th hour?


----------



## JimH52

Kondor3 said:


> How cool is that?
> 
> 50,000 sheeple willing to believe the Big Lie that an Orange-colored Piece-of-$hit Con-Man shoves down their throats, pretending to care about them.
> 
> 50,000 sheeple, blissfully herding their way down the chutes to slaughter... to the abandonment of the Rule of Law and belief in Goebbels-like Big Lies.
> 
> 50,000 Neanderthals lacking critical thinking skills and suspending belief in Reality in order to make them feel good about their Orange Baboon-God.
> 
> It would be damned funny stuff if it wasn't so dangerous and tragic.


Sort of reminds me of 1930's Nazi Germany when another charlatan had the masses grovel at his feet.  How did that turn out?


----------



## JimH52

JimH52 said:


> Sort of reminds me of 1930's Nazi Germany when another charlatan had the masses grovel at his feet.  How did that turn out?


Here ya go!  Quite the crowd!





__





						Hitler Campaign Speech — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
					






					www.ushmm.org


----------



## Faun

JimH52 said:


> Here ya go!  Quite the crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler Campaign Speech — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ushmm.org


Looks like a Trump rally in B&W.


----------



## rightwinger

Faun said:


> Looks like a Trump rally in B&W.



I always thought Trump’s posturing and gestures were more like Mussolini


----------



## Uncensored2008

Kondor3 said:


> How cool is that?
> 
> 50,000 sheeple willing to believe the Big Lie that an Orange-colored Piece-of-$hit Con-Man shoves down their throats, pretending to care about them.
> 
> 50,000 sheeple, blissfully herding their way down the chutes to slaughter... to the abandonment of the Rule of Law and belief in Goebbels-like Big Lies.
> 
> 50,000 Neanderthals lacking critical thinking skills and suspending belief in Reality in order to make them feel good about their Orange Baboon-God.
> 
> It would be damned funny stuff if it wasn't so dangerous and tragic.



Hey, Xi's man has supporters too..

12 people came to support the dotard..


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> I always thought Trump’s posturing and gestures were more like Mussolini
> 
> View attachment 599217


Yup....clean shaven and with a posturing chin....


----------



## Markle

Kondor3 said:


> How cool is that?
> 
> 50,000 sheeple willing to believe the Big Lie that an Orange-colored Piece-of-$hit Con-Man shoves down their throats, pretending to care about them.
> 
> 50,000 sheeple, blissfully herding their way down the chutes to slaughter... to the abandonment of the Rule of Law and belief in Goebbels-like Big Lies.
> 
> 50,000 Neanderthals lacking critical thinking skills and suspending belief in Reality in order to make them feel good about their Orange Baboon-God.
> 
> It would be damned funny stuff if it wasn't so dangerous and tragic.


----------



## Markle

surada said:


> Trump's trade war was a complete flop. Remember how he said trade wars were easy to win.


U.S. Trade Deficit Soared 27% in 2021 Under Biden’s Administration​*In 2021, the politically sensitive trade deficit with China jumped $45 billion to $355.3 billion*
02.09.22

The U.S. trade deficit soared 27% in 2021 from the previous year to $859.1 billion, during President Biden’s first year in office, the Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA) reported Tuesday.









						U.S. Trade Deficit Soared 27% in 2021 Under Biden's Administration - El American
					

In 2021, the politically sensitive trade deficit with China jumped $45 billion to $355.3 billion




					elamerican.com


----------



## Markle

An attempt to bring the far-left to reality.  Futile, I know, but one must try.


----------



## JimH52

Markle said:


> U.S. Trade Deficit Soared 27% in 2021 Under Biden’s Administration​*In 2021, the politically sensitive trade deficit with China jumped $45 billion to $355.3 billion*
> 02.09.22
> 
> The U.S. trade deficit soared 27% in 2021 from the previous year to $859.1 billion, during President Biden’s first year in office, the Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA) reported Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Trade Deficit Soared 27% in 2021 Under Biden's Administration - El American
> 
> 
> In 2021, the politically sensitive trade deficit with China jumped $45 billion to $355.3 billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elamerican.com


We are still paying for the stupid tax cuts and for the garbage that the trump regime put out there.


----------



## lennypartiv

Kondor3 said:


> 50,000 sheeple willing to believe the Big Lie that an Orange-colored Piece-of-$hit Con-Man shoves down their throats, pretending to care about them.


Americans know what the saw on election night.  Trump was leading when everyone went to bed.  Then after midnight ballots for Biden appeared out of nowhere.  The election was stolen.


----------



## Faun

lennypartiv said:


> Americans know what the saw on election night.  Trump was leading when everyone went to bed.  Then after midnight ballots for Biden appeared out of nowhere.  The election was stolen.


LOLOLOL

Yeah, Trump was leading until they counted all the votes.


----------



## rightwinger

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yeah, Trump was leading until they counted all the votes.



Like a team that was leading in the first quarter and claims that was grounds to win the game


----------



## hjmick

Well there's an OP that didn't stand the test of time...

As long as one is being intellectually honest...


----------



## Kondor3

BrokeLoser said:


> What’s your take on all the video evidence, the hundreds of eyewitness who gave testimony under oath and the circumvention of state legislatures to revise voting guidelines in the 11th hour?


Most of it was bull$hit or irrelevant but let's say for a moment that there were, indeed, some things worth looking at...

You(r side) issued 60+ court challenges and they were all kicked to the curb... oftentimes by Republican and even Rump-appointed judges...

If you weren't able to convince GOP -centric courts ( your own people who took their Oaths seriously ) then you aren't going to convince anyone else...

You had your chance... more than sixty chances... and you screwed the pooch every time...

Truth is, your boy turned out to be The Biggest Loser...

Next election... do better.,.. and field better candidates...


----------



## Kondor3

JimH52 said:


> Sort of reminds me of 1930's Nazi Germany when another charlatan had the masses grovel at his feet.  How did that turn out?


Well... Adolf DID eliminate unemployment and get the economy growing again...  

Today, I would modify the old 1992 campaign slogan to read... "_It's not __*JUST *__the economy, stupid !_" ( it's *also* about killing Autocracy before it can entrench )


----------



## Kondor3

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey, Xi's man has supporters too..
> 
> 12 people came to support the dotard..
> 
> View attachment 599218


Doesn't matter in the slightest.

I'll take 12 who honor the sacred American tradition of a Peaceful Transfer of Power vs. 50,000 who do not...


----------



## JimH52

lennypartiv said:


> Americans know what the saw on election night.  Trump was leading when everyone went to bed.  Then after midnight ballots for Biden appeared out of nowhere.  The election was stolen.


Please grow a brain...









						VERIFY: Why did some election results shift drastically overnight?
					

The VERIFY Team looked into questions spreading on social media, about how results could have Trump leading on Tuesday night, and shift to Biden Wednesday morning.




					www.wusa9.com


----------



## Kondor3

lennypartiv said:


> Americans know what the saw on election night.  Trump was leading when everyone went to bed.  Then after midnight ballots for Biden appeared out of nowhere.  The election was stolen.


Thank you, Herr Doktor Joseph Goebbels...


----------



## Clipper

two_iron said:


> 81 million soulless fucks that rape the children who dodged the coathanger and eat the corn out of their stuttering fuck's steamers. Let's not pretend it didn't shit its pants at the Vatican... aka the global headquarters for pedophilia...
> 
> I say 81 million, but we all know it more like 30 million..... carry on, parasitic shit clown.


Next time around try not to elect a Bush League ex game show host who fucked up his first term so bad he got his ass beat for reelection.

And all your crying & pissing & moaning about it won't change the facts.


----------



## Markle

JimH52 said:


> We are still paying for the stupid tax cuts and for the garbage that the trump regime put out there.


That doesn't even make any sense.

Of course, that is nothing unusual for your poists.


----------



## two_iron

Clipper said:


> Next time around try not to elect a Bush League ex game show host who fucked up his first term so bad he got his ass beat for reelection.
> 
> And all your crying & pissing & moaning about it won't change the facts.


Wow.... I just changed my mind. The election wasn't stolen.... because some sniveling little shit that scrapes the bugs off my windshield at the carwash told me so. 

You're persuasive, if nothing else.


----------



## Clipper

two_iron said:


> Wow.... I just changed my mind. The election wasn't stolen.... because some sniveling little shit that scrapes the bugs off my windshield at the carwash told me so.
> 
> You're persuasive, if nothing else.


Believe what you want. It's a free Country & you can be a moron if that's what makes you happy.

Have fun.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Clipper said:


> Believe what you want. It's a free Country & you can be a moron if that's what makes you happy.
> 
> Have fun.


It WAS as free country. Forcing my kids to wear masks while playing basketball is fucking torture and illogical.


----------



## lennypartiv

two_iron said:


> Wow.... I just changed my mind. The election wasn't stolen.... because some sniveling little shit that scrapes the bugs off my windshield at the carwash told me so.


Yep, liberals think they can convince us we didn't see what we actually did see on election night.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

P@triot said:


> Donald Trump might go down in history as the greatest president of all time


lol

Instead Trump was voted out of office as the worst ‘president’ of all time.

At least conservatives are consistent at being wrong.


----------



## Clipper

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It WAS as free country. Forcing my kids to wear masks while playing basketball is fucking torture and illogical.


Do you allow your kids to ride in your vehicle without wearing a seat belt? 

I bet you don't even though it's a free country but the law says to wear one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Clipper said:


> Do you allow your kids to ride in your vehicle without wearing a seat belt?
> 
> I bet you don't even though it's a free country but the law says to wear one.


False conflation. They are literally sweating all over each other and touching each other. Nice try leftist scumbag.


----------



## JimH52

Markle said:


> That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> Of course, that is nothing unusual for your poists.


Coming from a MAGA Mental Midget....I am honored.


----------



## P@triot

Kondor3 said:


> 50,000 sheeple willing to believe the Big Lie that an Orange-colored Piece-of-$hit Con-Man shoves down their throats, pretending to *care about them*.


Dumbocrats just can’t wrap their head around the fact that they are the _only_ one’s dumb enough to think that politicians “care” about them. 

They assume everyone is as dumb as them. It never occurred to them that we don’t think anyone in Washington “cares” about us (nor should they).


----------



## lennypartiv

Clipper said:


> Do you allow your kids to ride in your vehicle without wearing a seat belt?
> I bet you don't even though it's a free country but the law says to wear one.


You libs want the nanny state to control everything.  The libs here are trying to push nanny state legislation about texting in cars.


----------



## P@triot

Kondor3 said:


> Trouble is, your Orange Baboon-God threw is all away on January 6, 2021... the traitorous phukk...


Well that doesn’t make any sense. By January 6, 2021 the election had been long over.

So if he “threw it all away”, it happened way before that day.

Sort of illustrates just how severe your *Trump Derangement Syndrome* is, doesn’t it? Aside from what I just said, Trump wasn’t even there. Secret Service would never permit a sitting President to hang out in a large crowd that wasn’t vetted and searched.

Seriously Kondor3, you truly are the poster child for Trump Derangement Syndrome. The man has been living rent-free inside your limited mind for 7 years now. He’s been out of office for more than a year and you’re still in a total tizzy about the man who’s greatest offenses is delivering more freedom and prosperity to you.

Amazing how much fascists hate those things


----------



## P@triot

Mac1958 said:


> We may not want to admit this, but this is not a small portion of the country.


Bingo! The left is so smug and ignorant, it never occurred to them that _they_ are the minority.


----------



## JimH52

trump will go down as a twice impeached, disgraced, anti-democracy LOSER...who refused to accept his re-election loss, finally resulting in his attempt to destroy the country's electoral system.

And Putin Smiles....


----------



## P@triot

surada said:


> Trump's trade war was a complete flop. Remember how he said trade wars were easy to win.


Bwahahaha! He won. Big. And easy. I’ll remind you yet again, mental midget:

Record low unemployment
Record highs in the market
Lower taxes
Increased wages (highest among low-wage workers)
You low-IQ leftists are _hilarious_. On one hand, you scream and cry and wail that everything is “unfair” and that is why unions, and regulations, and progressive taxes are necessary. Except when it comes to China. Since their oppressive communist ideology aligns with yours, you love that there isn’t a “fair” playing field with China.


----------



## P@triot

JimH52 said:


> trump will go down as a twice impeached, disgraced, anti-democracy LOSER...who refused to accept his re-election loss, finally resulting in his attempt to destroy the country's electoral system.
> 
> And Putin Smiles....


As does the left! 

What does it say about you low-IQ leftists that all of you align with Vladimir Putin and Xi Jinping.

(*Hint:* it’s not good)


----------



## lennypartiv

JimH52 said:


> trump will go down as a twice impeached, disgraced, anti-democracy LOSER...who refused to accept his re-election loss, finally resulting in his attempt to destroy the country's electoral system.
> And Putin Smiles....


Trump will go down in history as the only president exonerated twice.


----------



## P@triot

Smokin' OP said:


> Everything the moron touches, turns to shit


Remember folks, the fascist left hates the United States so much, they literally consider this “turned to shit”:

Record low unemployment
Record highs in the market
Lower taxes
Increased wages (highest among low-wage workers)
US became #1 in the world in oil production
Secured the borders
Defeated ISIS
Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US
Restored constitutional government
Long history of hiring African-Americans
Funded HBC’s (Historically Black Colleges)
Record low unemployment for African-Americans
Signed prison reform for African-Americans
Pardoned African-Americans
Violent crime fell _every_ year he’s was in office
Meanwhile, they actually consider the city completely covered in heroin needles and human feces - San Francisco - to be the epitome of “prosperity”.


----------



## Clipper

lennypartiv said:


> You libs want the nanny state to control everything.  The libs here are trying to push nanny state legislation about texting in cars.


So it's ok to text while driving, genius?

If you ever decide to take up skydiving, do yourself a huuuuuge favor & let someone in charge pack your chute.


----------



## P@triot

JimH52 said:


> Sort of reminds me of 1930's Nazi Germany when another charlatan had the masses grovel at his feet.  How did that turn out?


Right? Thank God Barack Hussien Obama is gone now. He literally violated the US Constitution more in any given week than all Presidents in US history combined did.

My favorite part? On multiple occasions he actually had his bullshit shot-down _unanimously_ by the Supreme Court - despite appointing two of the nine Justices.

I had never seen that before. Not saying it’s never happened. Just saying I’ve never seen it. You know you are one radical dictator fuck when even your own appointments are going, “holy shit we need to reel this maniac in”


----------



## P@triot

Clipper said:


> So it's ok to text while driving, genius?


Uh, yeah jack-ass, it _is_. I literally “text while driving” every fucking day.


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Like a team that was leading in the first quarter and claims that was grounds to win the game


You sound like a team demanding that fans be locked out of the stadium, tv cameras be shut off, and referees be executed.

What are you so afraid of, rightwinger?? 😱









						What Are They Hiding? Democrats Argue Voting Machines Too Fragile to Inspect - If Investigators Touch Them They WIll Need to Be Replaced - Demand Rudy Giuliani Be Punished for Requesting Access to Dominion Machines
					

Joe Biden got 81 million votes. It really happened. Democrats and their media lackeys are so certain of this that they will not allow anyone to inspect the voting machines. ** In Arizona Democrat Secretary of State Katie Hobbs argued that Maricopa County would be forced to replace their Dominion...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

Kondor3 said:


> Doesn't matter in the slightest.
> 
> I'll take 12 who honor the sacred American tradition of a Peaceful Transfer of Power vs. 50,000 who do not...



PREACH IT NAZI


----------



## P@triot

JimH52 said:


> We are still paying for the stupid tax cuts and for the garbage that the trump regime put out there.


Bwahahaha!! Barack Obama added as much to the US debt ($10 trillion) as all Presidents in US history before him _combined_.

And that was with crushing the American people with taxes (highest corporate tax rates in the world under Hussien).

Remind me again when you disingenuous asshats cared about spending?


----------



## P@triot

Uncensored2008 said:


> PREACH IT NAZI
> 
> View attachment 599448


Ohhhhh!! Uncensored2008 with the ultimate mic drop on Kondor3


----------



## P@triot

Kondor3 said:


> Well... Adolf DID eliminate unemployment and get the economy growing again...


Is there anything funnier than the actual fascists pretending like the man who expanded liberty (not to mention restored constitutional government) is “Adolf”?

The left has literally passed laws _forcing_ the Americans to deny science, reject reality, and tell a *lie*. That is some *next-level* Nazi shit.

Even Adolf is sitting back in hell going “daaaaaamn”


----------



## toobfreak

JimH52 said:


> trump will go down as a twice impeached, disgraced, anti-democracy LOSER...who refused to accept his re-election loss, finally resulting in his attempt to destroy the country's electoral system.
> 
> And Putin Smiles....



Tell us Jim, do you believe half of your horseshit or are you here just to troll?


----------



## P@triot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Instead Trump was voted out of office as the worst ‘president’ of all time.


Well, you fascists hate liberty and prosperity. Both end with you - god forbid - having to actually hold a job and support yourselves.


----------



## P@triot

Clipper said:


> Do you allow your kids to ride in your vehicle without wearing a seat belt?


No. But not because the government say so. Because *I* want them to be safe.

How sad is it that you care so little about your children, you only do it because government forces you to?


----------



## Uncensored2008

toobfreak said:


> Tell us Jim, do you believe half of your horseshit or are you here just to troll?



Oh, JimH52 is senile as all fuck. He believes Biden is the second coming of Joseph Stalin and we are on the brink of the Communist paradise he's lived for.


----------



## Markle

Clipper said:


> Do you allow your kids to ride in your vehicle without wearing a seat belt?
> 
> I bet you don't even though it's a free country but the law says to wear one.


As you know, wearing a seat belt can save the life of a child.

Wearing useless masks, especially by children, is seriously doing damage to the children.  Why do you believe kids wearing masks is a grand thing?


----------



## Markle

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> lol
> 
> Instead Trump was voted out of office as the worst ‘president’ of all time.
> 
> At least conservatives are consistent at being wrong.


Yeah, about that.


----------



## Colin norris

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* is doing something that not only has no other politician ever been able to achieve - but nobody even thought it was _possible_. He is getting the idealistic, immature, left-wing hatriots to respect and embrace the U.S. Constitution. This statement by one of the hardline Hollywood progressives is nothing short of astounding. It literally left Tucker Carlson speechless...
> 
> 
> See the astonishing reason actor Richard Dreyfuss left Tucker Carlson absolutely speechless


He already has that reputation.
The first president to be elected that never had a brain, married to a porn start who gets her gear off for anyone and orchestrated the first attempt at installing fascism at the capitol. 
How's that for a reputation you Republican idiots yet you want everyone to lick his boots. 

The system hasn't finished with that mongrel yet.


----------



## Smokin' OP

Markle said:


> U.S. Trade Deficit Soared 27% in 2021 Under Biden’s Administration​*In 2021, the politically sensitive trade deficit with China jumped $45 billion to $355.3 billion*
> 02.09.22
> 
> The U.S. trade deficit soared 27% in 2021 from the previous year to $859.1 billion, during President Biden’s first year in office, the Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA) reported Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Trade Deficit Soared 27% in 2021 Under Biden's Administration - El American
> 
> 
> In 2021, the politically sensitive trade deficit with China jumped $45 billion to $355.3 billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elamerican.com


BUT, but, but that was the great orange deal maker, who claimed "China is eating our lunch".
What does the moron do?
Imposes tariffs, gives farmers a $48 billion bailout in socialism, then signs a "tremendous" trade deal with China, INCREASING trade by $200 billion.
Now Trump's cult blames Biden for Trump's clusterfuck.


----------



## Smokin' OP

P@triot said:


> Remember folks, the fascist left hates the United States so much, they literally consider this “turned to shit”:
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Lower taxes
> Increased wages (highest among low-wage workers)
> US became #1 in the world in oil production
> Secured the borders
> Defeated ISIS
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US
> Restored constitutional government
> Long history of hiring African-Americans
> Funded HBC’s (Historically Black Colleges)
> Record low unemployment for African-Americans
> Signed prison reform for African-Americans
> Pardoned African-Americans
> Violent crime fell _every_ year he’s was in office
> Meanwhile, they actually consider the city completely covered in heroin needles and human feces - San Francisco - to be the epitome of “prosperity”.


Brought to you by Trump's lying, son.
www.foxnews.com › shows › hannityHannity | Fox News​


----------



## Clipper

P@triot said:


> No. But not because the government say so. Because *I* want them to be safe.
> 
> How sad is it that you care so little about your children, you only do it because government forces you to?


How sad is it that a moron who voted for Trump is making assumptions that he knows nothing about?


----------



## Clipper

P@triot said:


> Uh, yeah jack-ass, it _is_. I literally “text while driving” every fucking day.


I figured you were a fucking moron.

Thanks for confirming it. 

Some day they'll be picking you up with a shovel.


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> You sound like a team demanding that fans be locked out of the stadium, tv cameras be shut off, and referees be executed.
> 
> What are you so afraid of, rightwinger?? 😱
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Are They Hiding? Democrats Argue Voting Machines Too Fragile to Inspect - If Investigators Touch Them They WIll Need to Be Replaced - Demand Rudy Giuliani Be Punished for Requesting Access to Dominion Machines
> 
> 
> Joe Biden got 81 million votes. It really happened. Democrats and their media lackeys are so certain of this that they will not allow anyone to inspect the voting machines. ** In Arizona Democrat Secretary of State Katie Hobbs argued that Maricopa County would be forced to replace their Dominion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


Fans were there
The results were counted, recounted, audited and challenged in court

Crybaby Loser still lost


----------



## BrokeLoser

Kondor3 said:


> Most of it was bull$hit or irrelevant but let's say for a moment that there were, indeed, some things worth looking at...
> 
> You(r side) issued 60+ court challenges and they were all kicked to the curb... oftentimes by Republican and even Rump-appointed judges...
> 
> If you weren't able to convince GOP -centric courts ( your own people who took their Oaths seriously ) then you aren't going to convince anyone else...
> 
> You had your chance... more than sixty chances... and you screwed the pooch every time...
> 
> Truth is, your boy turned out to be The Biggest Loser...
> 
> Next election... do better.,.. and field better candidates...


I didn’t ask what the courts thought, I asked….
”What’s *your* take on all the video evidence, the hundreds of eyewitness who gave testimony under oath and the circumvention of state legislatures to revise voting guidelines in the 11th hour?”
You’re saying that “most of it was bull$hit or irrelevant”….you think changing voting guidelines in the 11th hour under the guise of ‘national emergency’ is bullshit? Eyewitnesses giving sworn testimony is bullshit? Social media steering and meddling in our Democracy is bullshit?
You suddenly have confidence in our judicial system?


----------



## BrokeLoser

Kondor3 said:


> Most of it was bull$hit or irrelevant


That’s sad…ALL Americans should see any and all cheating as extremely relevant.


Kondor3 said:


> Truth is, your boy turned out to be The Biggest Loser...
> 
> Next election... do better.,.. and field better candidates...


“Better” than a president who delivered on promises?
Bettwr than a president who unified America’s best citizens like never before?
 Better than a president who masterminded the greatest economy we’ve had in 50 years?
Better than a president who had more blacks working than ever before?
Better that a president who stopped wetbacks from fucking us and gave us the most secure border in 35 years?
Are you sure we can do better?


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> The results were counted, recounted, *audited* and challenged in court


The was literally no audit (except in Arizona, which found that Biden was "cheated" out of about 12 more votes)

Why do you have to lie _every_ time you post?
If an audit was done, why do you fear more?
And yes, you fucking fear them. Like, piss down your leg like a dog kind of fear them. Which says a lot!


----------



## P@triot

BrokeLoser said:


> you think changing voting guidelines in the 11th hour under the guise of ‘national emergency’ is bullshit?


Of course Kondor3 does. No surprise there. The left doesn't want clean and fair elections. It's why they fight so hard against ID.

Think about that. These same assholes demand ID to board a plane, purchase a firearm (which is a constitutional fucking right), or get a fucking COVID shot.

Why? To prevent fraud in those areas. But they don't want it for voting. Which unequivocally proves that they want (need) voter fraud.


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Bwahahaha!! Barack Obama added as much to the US debt ($10 trillion) as all Presidents in US history before him _combined_.


You're lying again, ButtPlug...

Obama .................................................... $9.3 trillion
All other presidents combined ... $10.6 trillion

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Golfing Gator

This thread did not age well at all


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> This thread did not age well at all


All evidence to the contrary 


Record low unemployment
Record highs in the market
Lower taxes
Increased wages (highest among low-wage workers)
US became #1 in the world in oil production
Secured the borders
Defeated ISIS
Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US
Restored constitutional government
Long history of hiring African-Americans
Funded HBC’s (Historically Black Colleges)
Record low unemployment for African-Americans
Signed prison reform for African-Americans
Pardoned African-Americans
Violent crime fell _every_ year he’s was in office


----------



## Golfing Gator

P@triot said:


> All evidence to the contrary
> 
> 
> Record low unemployment
> Record highs in the market
> Lower taxes
> Increased wages (highest among low-wage workers)
> US became #1 in the world in oil production
> Secured the borders
> Defeated ISIS
> Renegotiated trade agreements to favor the US
> Restored constitutional government
> Long history of hiring African-Americans
> Funded HBC’s (Historically Black Colleges)
> Record low unemployment for African-Americans
> Signed prison reform for African-Americans
> Pardoned African-Americans
> Violent crime fell _every_ year he’s was in office



He left office with negative jobs added.

UE when he left office higher than when he started.

Added $7.8 trillion to the national debt.

Attempted to overthrow a legit, legal election.


----------



## P@triot

Golfing Gator said:


> He left office with negative jobs added.


Pure propaganda from a disingenuous asshole. Democrat Governors across the nation shut down their states to shut down the economy because they knew that Donald Trump was unbeatable.

Trump didn't lose a _single_ fucking job and you know it. But like all left-wing fascists, you have to resort to lying because you're on the wrong side of the facts.


Golfing Gator said:


> UE when he left office higher than when he started.


Pure (redundant) propaganda from a disingenuous asshole. You just said that, dumb-shit  

Democrat Governors across the nation shut down their states to shut down the economy because they knew that Donald Trump was unbeatable.

Trump didn't lose a _single_ fucking job and you know it. But like all left-wing fascists, you have to resort to lying because you're on the wrong side of the facts.


Golfing Gator said:


> Added $7.8 trillion to the national debt.


No shit? Really? Tell me how. I'm all ears. Can't wait to hear this one. 


Golfing Gator said:


> Attempted to overthrow a legit, legal election.


Pure propaganda from a disingenuous asshole. He did no such thing. You know it. I know it. Your master, Nancy Pelosi, knows it.

If he had "attempted" to "overthrow" an election, he would _still_ be president.

So do you notice the difference here? I had a long list of incredible *facts*. He was so good, you couldn't even come up with a long list of lies. It was a short list, and you had to repeat on of your lies twice in a different way, hoping to make your super short list just a smidge longer


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> Pure propaganda from a disingenuous asshole. Democrat Governors across the nation shut down their states to shut down the economy because they knew that Donald Trump was unbeatable.
> 
> Trump didn't lose a _single_ fucking job and you know it. But like all left-wing fascists, you have to resort to lying because you're on the wrong side of the facts.
> 
> Pure (redundant) propaganda from a disingenuous asshole. You just said that, dumb-shit
> 
> Democrat Governors across the nation shut down their states to shut down the economy because they knew that Donald Trump was unbeatable.
> 
> Trump didn't lose a _single_ fucking job and you know it. But like all left-wing fascists, you have to resort to lying because you're on the wrong side of the facts.
> 
> No shit? Really? Tell me how. I'm all ears. Can't wait to hear this one.
> 
> Pure propaganda from a disingenuous asshole. He did no such thing. You know it. I know it. Your master, Nancy Pelosi, knows it.
> 
> If he had "attempted" to "overthrow" an election, he would _still_ be president.
> 
> So do you notice the difference here? I had a long list of incredible *facts*. He was so good, you couldn't even come up with a long list of lies. It was a short list, and you had to repeat on of your lies twice in a different way, hoping to make your super short list just a smidge longer


You're lying again, ButtPlug. The entire country shutdown because Trump declared a national emergency and recommended the country lockdown on social gatherings...



_"Therefore, my administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts." ~ Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* was simply incredible. Brought peace, stability, and prosperity throughout the world.








						Jared Kushner’s work with Abraham Accords earns second Nobel Prize nomination
					

Jared Kushner and Avi Berkowitz, Kushner’s deputy, were nominated for the Nobel Prize in recognition of their work leading negotiations on the Abraham Accords.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Faun

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* was simply incredible. Brought peace, stability, and prosperity throughout the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jared Kushner’s work with Abraham Accords earns second Nobel Prize nomination
> 
> 
> Jared Kushner and Avi Berkowitz, Kushner’s deputy, were nominated for the Nobel Prize in recognition of their work leading negotiations on the Abraham Accords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com


LOLOL 

Trump is a one-term loser who got schlonged by Biden in a landslide with a record 81 million Americans voting against him.

Biden!!

Let that sink in.

This thread didn't age well.


----------

